# Big Brother 6 - The Official Thread



## ernestolynch (May 15, 2005)

Starts 27 May 2005 - 24 people have been chosen, in two sets of 12. One set are the losers already as we'll get to vote 11 of them out on the 1st night!   

A Channel4 insider says: "We've gathered together the most ludicrous bunch of misfits yet"


----------



## flimsier (May 15, 2005)

Can't wait.


----------



## tastebud (May 15, 2005)

Great! Just over a week before my first exam.


----------



## equationgirl (May 15, 2005)

I actually liked a lot of last year's show, although some of them needed a damn good slap   

I'm working that night so I'll have to tape it.


----------



## tastebud (May 15, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I actually liked a lot of last year's show



i was addicted.   

don't think i'll have time to be this year though.


----------



## Lava (May 15, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> Great! Just over a week before my first exam.


 Great! The evening of my last exam.


----------



## CyberRose (May 15, 2005)

Lava said:
			
		

> Great! The evening of my last exam.


Two days after my last exam!


----------



## oisleep (May 15, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Starts 27 May 2005 - 24 people have been chosen, in two sets of 12. One set are the losers already as we'll get to vote 11 of them out on the 1st night!
> 
> A Channel4 insider says: "We've gathered together the most ludicrous bunch of misfits yet"



bet it's zany as fuck


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 15, 2005)

Do we really need a fucking thread about it over two weeks before it actually starts?


----------



## montevideo (May 15, 2005)

what we really neeed is A POLL!


----------



## tastebud (May 15, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Do we really need a fucking thread about it over two weeks before it actually starts?



presumably this could be said about a lot of threads.


----------



## tastebud (May 15, 2005)

montevideo said:
			
		

> what we really neeed is A POLL!



true.


----------



## exleper (May 15, 2005)

Is this the 'official' thread in the same way that about eleven tabloid newspapers claim to be the 'official' Big Bro paper every year?


----------



## WasGeri (May 15, 2005)

Ern, can we have a sweepstake on the first person to say that people who watch BB are a bunch of mindless losers, or something to that effect?

I pick Loki.


----------



## ernestolynch (May 15, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Ern, can we have a sweepstake on the first person to say that people who watch BB are a bunch of mindless losers, or something to that effect?
> 
> I pick Loki.




Too late - some racist's started a poll!


----------



## Loki (May 15, 2005)

What a bunch of mindless losers!


----------



## WasGeri (May 15, 2005)

I win


----------



## Loki (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Tank Girl (May 26, 2005)

*bump*

one day to go


----------



## silentNate (May 26, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> i was addicted.
> 
> don't think i'll have time to be this year though.


 I bet you said that last time 

Shame they've chosen, "most ludicrous bunch of misfits yet" as it might be _really_ bad


----------



## pengaleng (May 26, 2005)

wooohooo!!!!


----------



## tommers (May 26, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I bet you said that last time
> 
> Shame they've chosen, "most ludicrous bunch of misfits yet" as it might be _really_ bad



nah it was really bad when they went all serious and cameron won it.

last year they were all "like Kerazzzy!" and it was good.

we want to see people shouting and being stupid.


----------



## Stigmata (May 26, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> nah it was really bad when they went all serious and cameron won it.
> 
> last year they were all "like Kerazzzy!" and it was good.
> 
> we want to see people shouting and being stupid.



You're on the right boards in that case.


----------



## Firky (May 26, 2005)

tossers

bb6 for fuck sake, didn't even know there was going to be one until this week.


----------



## binka (May 26, 2005)

i'll probably watch a bit of it, but i never find it that interesting until its down to 5 or 6 people, when their mental state starts deteriorating 

hope they have someone like kitten in this year


----------



## Leon (May 26, 2005)

Yeah can we establish early that we've had the "is BB mindless and boring?" debate endless times before and the debate is, well, mindless and boring.

So, if you don't like BB then fine. But please don't waste everyone's life by slagging off everyone who does...


----------



## Divisive Cotton (May 26, 2005)

What they need is a convicted murderer - somebody who has served their sentence of course.
Obviously, he wouldn't reveal his dark little secret at first... only later on.
You could imagine it, "Ar! We're stuck in the house with a convicted murderer!"


----------



## Echo Beach (May 27, 2005)

Oooh there's transparent walls and everything. No doubt the BB producers are banking on much nudity - as usual


----------



## sparkling (May 27, 2005)

I've told my family that I am not watching this mindless drivel and instead will be out enjoying the summer rather than getting all worked up about idiots on the tv.  My family told me that I say that every year.


----------



## WasGeri (May 27, 2005)

Ooh, it's tonight - can't wait!


----------



## Echo Beach (May 27, 2005)

I'm really hoping that C4 pull something special out of the hat. Last year will be a very tough act to follow.


----------



## Rocket Romano (May 27, 2005)

Hmm

Nothing like flogging a dead horse. The first 2 were interesting human television

The 3rd and 4th were a pathetic show of how desperate and sad people are/

The 5th was a glorified peep show

And the 6th is just to screw some money from the format and keep Davinia McCall in a job.

Only about 6 million watch it now, predicting an utter flop masquerading as tv genius by the tabloids


----------



## marshall (May 27, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> Hmm
> 
> Nothing like flogging a dead horse. The first 2 were interesting human television
> 
> ...



I can't wait for it either!


----------



## kea (May 27, 2005)

ah, a nice end to a lovely day! i'll deffo tune in, check 'em out, pick someone for the winner who goes out in the 2nd week - the usual 

<stocks up on booze and nice food>


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> The first 2 were interesting human television
> 
> The 3rd and 4th were a pathetic show of how desperate and sad people are/
> 
> The 5th was a glorified peep show


 I'd pretty much agree with that. The first two were actually quite intersting as the _people_ were 
interesting, and they still didn't know how popular it would be.

BB3 was the worst, they totally fucked up on the format and it led to them all just sitting round being depressed, rather than actively doing things. Having the tasks only last for twenty minutes each week was a _very_ bad idea as it is often the tasks that provide the catalyst for friendships/rivalries forming and it gives them something to focus on. Also, it was simply the worst group of housemates in the whole thing.

BB4 wasn't actually that bad, but strangely forgettable.

BB5 was just a fucking car crash pantomime. I didn't like the obviousness of it, but that didn't stop me watching  

BB1 and 2 will always be the best IMO, the contestents are too knowing and getting more and more superficial, and the producers are just trying to top each year's antics now.

Can't say I hold much hope for BB6, but I will be watching tonight.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 27, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> ah, a nice end to a lovely day! i'll deffo tune in, check 'em out, pick someone for the winner who goes out in the 2nd week - the usual
> 
> <stocks up on booze and nice food>


yes me too    - my favourites are always the first out. Been looking forward to this all week, off out to get munchies etc now!


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

binka said:
			
		

> hope they have someone like kitten in this year



What for?

She made a twat of herself, nothing more.


----------



## binka (May 27, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> What for?
> 
> She made a twat of herself, nothing more.


i thought she was entertaining in a 'fucking hell, is she for real?!' kind of way


----------



## Looby (May 27, 2005)

binka said:
			
		

> i thought she was entertaining in a 'fucking hell, is she for real?!' kind of way



She was fucking horrific, I can't describe how much I hated her.
She made all these statements about what she believed in but never backed them up, couldn't hold a constructive conversation and fucked it up for everyone else.

Yay, more of that please. Roll on 9pm


----------



## tastebud (May 27, 2005)

does it start tonight? 

<groans>

oh no... can't get sucked in again. can't! can't! can't!


----------



## han (May 27, 2005)

Oh god - I have a hate/love relationship with this programme.

I think it's utter, utter shite, but I cannot help tuning in occasionally if I happen to be in when it's on. And then find it strangely fascinating!

Won't be anywhere near a telly tonight, thank the lord.

I wonder what kind of desperados we'll see making utter tits of themselves this time?


----------



## Loki (May 27, 2005)

Leon said:
			
		

> Yeah can we establish early that we've had the "is BB mindless and boring?" debate endless times before and the debate is, well, mindless and boring.
> 
> So, if you don't like BB then fine. But please don't waste everyone's life by slagging off everyone who does...


I don't remember anyone disrupting this sort of thread, just mentioning that they thought it was a rather brainless form of "entertainment". Trust me I won't be spoiling your fun


----------



## silentNate (May 27, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> I'm really hoping that C4 pull something special out of the hat. Last year will be a very tough act to follow.


 -glass walls so no-one can hide (ditto infra-red cameras) 
- loads of contestants to choose from for first vote
-weirdest group they've chosen so far allegedly

I just know I'll be addicted by week two


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

I'm staying in tonight - and I'm watching it.


----------



## kea (May 27, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> She made all these statements about what she believed in but never backed them up, couldn't hold a constructive conversation and fucked it up for everyone else.




<gest vague flash of deja vu>
i know a few people like that ...


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

That's not Davina - she's not pregnant!!


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

13 housemates and 11 beds?

Getting a bit desperate aren't they...


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

I don't like Davina - shes a media whore.


----------



## silentNate (May 27, 2005)

A 'naughty seat', I love it


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I don't like Davina - shes a media whore.


I always find that she grates far more than any of the contestants

first housemate - oh fuck


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

A gay black Tory speech writer - I like it already.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Oh no, they've used up all their minorities in the first go...!

It's like non-entity Top Trumps...


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

He's a Tory boy who's "friends" call him Golly...


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Oh no, they've used up all their minorities in the first go...!
> 
> It's like non-entity Top Trumps...


Nah they need at least two of them


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Wahey!! The ruff northern bird is next!

<edit: "yea but no but" and I shit you not she just said "some girls do give me evils"     >


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Second housemate - are there really people that dim, or are Big Brother breeding them specially for the programme?


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

Jade mark 2 crossed with Vicky Pollard.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Damn, I predicted number 4 as being the first 'comedy' outfit... I misunderestimated them...


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Oooo she's regrettin wearin that skimpy skirt!


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Sam's my favourite  

<edit: changed my mind...next time I'm gonna wait til they finish their interview before making my choice!!>


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

I think that must be what all feminists are like...


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

no 3 feminist sex marketeer?????


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> <edit: changed my mind...next time I'm gonna wait til they finish their interview before making my choice!!>


LOL - can't take it back now!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Something tells me there's going to be lots of Sam and Leslie shower action...


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

no 4 geezer bloke who as a larf


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

Oooh that Sam is a cheeky looking minx.

Nice.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Our predictions for the next few:

Fat bloke/lass
Asian guy/girl
Another gay man
A bi-sexual/trans-sexual
Someone over 50


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Maxwell is a wanker


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Actually, apparently someone I know from uni was one of the people to get to the last stage (they have two groups I think and they dont say which one til today to prevent media leaks) so I might know someone in there!!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Bet the papers are hoping he turns out to be a key character... cos then they can run 'Maxwell House' headlines! <groan>


----------



## silentNate (May 27, 2005)

So, the four biggest nobheads in Britain so far 
Looks promising


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Our predictions for the next few:
> 
> Fat bloke/lass
> Asian guy/girl
> ...




Sounds good   

Surely some leftish/veggie/hippy person too?


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Maxwell is a wanker



Well we'll soon find out with all those infra red cameras, eh?


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Maxwell is a wanker




What a tosser.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2005)

Actually thought Derek could be interesting, went dramatically downhill from there...


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

I actually think so far - I like the Tory speech writer the most.

I really cannot believe I am saying that!

The shame of it all.


----------



## silentNate (May 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> A gay black Tory speech writer - I like it already.


 Most interesting so far- says a lot about the others


----------



## Bajie (May 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Sounds good
> 
> Surely some leftish/veggie/hippy person too?


Bound to be, especially as there is Tory Boy there already and Mr. Im a GEEEZAAR!! who says he dont like 'lefties'.


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Our predictions for the next few:
> 
> Fat bloke/lass
> Asian guy/girl
> ...


gotta be someone with a disability too I reckon...


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

Vanessa can fuck off.

Marco Part 2.

Gives Croydon a bad name.


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

no 5 - Dumb black chav woman


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Damn, missed out black peeps from my predictions. 

Does anyone actually know people this thick in real life?


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

What the fuck is Vanessa supposed to be?!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

red rose said:
			
		

> gotta be someone with a disability too I reckon...


Ooh, that would be good. Although being deaf and blind in that house would be more of a bonus...


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Well so far I'm offering odds of 1/10000000000000000000000 of Derek winning!


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Damn, missed out black peeps from my predictions.
> 
> Does anyone actually know people this thick in real life?


 I know a couple of people I'd consider to not be over-filled in the brains department but both of them are really nice people, you couldn't say that about this lot...


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

i thought Maxwell was quite funny that bit about the jesus bands was quality.

Don't like that Vanessa bird, and Sam is quality !


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

Anthony = Alex from the previous but one.

So predictable.


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

oh jesus, here comes the guy out of chips, see you at hed kandi when you get out mate, nice one chump


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

no 6 - Super shag man - wy ai.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Next one - what a prick.


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

nice suit, nice hair cut, do one nobber


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

The trouble with the BB format/idea is that it is always going to be skewed in favour of students and the terminally stupid who can't hold down a job in the summer.


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Can you imagine being trapped in that house for 9 weeks?!


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

i.e. the conservative out of a job, gay black man, i see your point


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Ha ha gettin booed before your even in the house!


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> nice suit, nice hair cut, do one nobber


spot on


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

no


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Here's the foreigner! (Ahmed mk 2?)


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

oh god !

Its the half italian half scouse hybrid, this is getting worse, i hope he slips on his own trail on the way down the stairs


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

Roberto.

What the fuck did he say??

At least he looks like he could smack shit out of the surplus chavs...


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

a foreigner! another one forgotten from your list Buddy bradley

Damn!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (May 27, 2005)

is he ernestolynch?


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

no 7 - Shallow Italiano teacher man

Not Italian or English he says - is he human?


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

by the looks of that coat, he must have been an extra in Saving Private Ryan, shames they didn't use real bullets

God this program annoys me, why do i watch it ?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Is it just me, or are all the females so far _really_ working the "sex-starved I'll shag anything" angle hard? I suppose it's a pretty sure-fire way to get yourself into the house, appealing to the ratings-winning strategy of Big Brother.

This is going to be 11 weeks of soft porn, isn't it?


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

Surely a Welsh/Scottish or Irish person too?


p.s How many Tories are they putting in the feckin house


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

so far they're all "I'll shag anything, Im so horny, I cant go 2 weeks without a shag"

bet none of em get it on


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

i hope he doesn;t lie down, the red arrows will land on that shirt 

jesus 

I love you all. PRICK !


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

nice to see Lauryn Hill is back on TV, wear the big earings love


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

Makosi is lush!

Bit posh though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Fuck, it's the baddie from Live and Let Die!!


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

no 8 - Thinks shes good looking but is offended by shallow people

Sounds like another Tory too.


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

nice bath-towel


----------



## silentNate (May 27, 2005)

Not one leftie so far 
Did I spot Firky earlier? 

They've banned the Bible. Good.


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

*12* pairs of shoes?! You're going to be staying inside for 9 weeks, why do you take _any_ shoes?


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

lush ?

errrrrrrrr


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Still needs to be another gay person for Derek or there's little point him being in there! (Unless they put one in half way thru?)


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

Nooooooooo 

edit -


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

It's Cyderdelic!!

Wanker.

He's the only shit gay in the village!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Hairstylist with mullet. Right.


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Still needs to be another gay person for Derek or there's little point him being in there! (Unless they put one in half way thru?)


Ah here we are!


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

oh god, who is this knob head, should have been hit with a cricket bat as a child that would have taught him

Hate people like this, feck off !


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

no 9 - An opinionated fucker

And another Tory


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

It is a house full of Tories! What a complete cunt.


----------



## Groucho (May 27, 2005)

Oh sh*t Oh no. Who turned the TV over?!   

Why oh why?    

How about a virtual BB with Urbanite inmates and a monthly poll to kick Ernesto et al out?


----------



## foamy (May 27, 2005)

he must be the best hairdresser in town -
he has the worst hair cut!!!


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

How many Tories?


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

time to call in the sniper me thinks


----------



## mack (May 27, 2005)

Craig to win!!!!!!11111!!!


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

I cant sit and watch a bunch or Tories.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2005)

Craig - this year's Kitten (so far ).


----------



## Groucho (May 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> How many Tories?



Only right-wingers are vain and stupid enough in the right proportions to want to go into BB?  (Excepting that cat person who was into anti-globalisation lesbian rights anarchism etc, oh and Germain Grear, also an 'anarchist'.  Not that I ever watch it) 

I want the elephant to win.


----------



## foamy (May 27, 2005)

isn't it funny to see who gets to the bottom of the stairs and just stands there waiting for the door to open - 
YOU GOTTA PUSH IT!!!


----------



## silentNate (May 27, 2005)

themonkeyman said:
			
		

> time to call in the sniper me thinks


 Agreed...

The crowd they've picked are _way_ too annoying for the TV to remain that close to the window


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

yeah they are bad aren't they


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2005)

I have to say, it really is an _appaling_ bunch so far.

What saddens me the most is that I know I'll still watch it regardless.....


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

Its so pitiful I've actually started giggling


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

just to take your mind off this shite, right click and save as

Darth fader


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

Smackhead freak!!!!

Mental Mary!


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Bloody hell look at this one (at least she probably wont be a Tory!!)


----------



## Groucho (May 27, 2005)

Yes! Yes! Atlantas woman.  I love you Atlantas Woman!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Yay for the weirdy-hippy-girl!  She's gonna explode with all those Tory fuckers...


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

no 10 - David Ickes sister.


Looks and sounds like a nutbar.

Thats just wrong


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Actually, if Mary wasn't just taking the piss to get on BB, there might be some serious ethical questions raised here...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Bet she's going to be the one who gets evicted immediately.


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

Early days but she could be a Schizophrenic.

Which is very wrong indeed.


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

She's actually a bit of alright!


----------



## Groucho (May 27, 2005)

Groucho's in love.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2005)

How to get on Big Brother:

"I love shagging, will shag anything me"
"I hate everyone and always speak my mind"
"I'm from Atlantis"  

Lovely outfit as well.


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

You've got to say one thing for channel 4, with every new house mate they manage to get progressively worse and after the first one you wouldn't have thought that possible


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Bet she's going to be the one who gets evicted immediately.




I suspect so, which is probably in her best interests.


Laughing at people with mental health problems is so out of order.


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Strong possibility of being high on drugs...


----------



## silentNate (May 27, 2005)

push the door 
A psychic, unbelievable


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

Science.

He looks quite funny actually.


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

no 11 - Its 50 cents. A lefty one though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

I've found my favourite - oh yes...


----------



## Callie (May 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Early days but she could be a Schizophrenic.



How so? In that anyone could be?


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

vote for science


----------



## Groucho (May 27, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> push the door
> A psychic, unbelievable



She was soaking in the vibes, she was checking out the opposition through the walls...   

Wish I could go in to look after her.


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Science sounds like he could be pretty funny (altho strong possibility of being as twattish as the rest!)


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> How so? In that anyone could be?




A guess based on lots of details that are typical of many I have worked with.


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

I dont think that the one with the most/least votes is going to get voted out immediately.  They're playing it up too much for them to just disappear.


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

no 12 - Another bimbo but natural.


Another Tory too


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

Saskia - another no mark wannabe with fuck all to say.

Depressingly right wing.

Is this a Channel 4 ploy to reverse the current right wing trend?? - listening to these cunts will surely swing certain opinions away from the Tory mindset...


----------



## Callie (May 27, 2005)

Do you usually diagnose people from excerpts on a prime time Tv show?


----------



## oisleep (May 27, 2005)

rascist bint on now


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Oh. My. God.

"They all want to kill us."

I think this may well be the first time that the BB house is bombed...


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> Do you usually diagnose people from excerpts on a prime time Tv show?




Just a hunch - I only say it because if I'm right I really think its out of order.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Don't think there's been anyone so far with an IQ over the low eighties...


----------



## themonkeyman (May 27, 2005)

it's a gay leo fucking sayer


----------



## exosculate (May 27, 2005)

no 13 - A gay belly dancing marco


I love that outfit.


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

An Islamic gay man??

The bombs must be primed already!


----------



## behemoth (May 27, 2005)

My girlfriend wouldn't forgive me if I didn't support the witch.

Any bets on how quick the black ones get voted out? Always the first to go.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Hooray, got all my other minorities wrapped up in one contestant!

It's Marco but with the other half of his brain...


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Oh. My. God.
> 
> "They all want to kill us."
> 
> I think this may well be the first time that the BB house is bombed...


Fingers crossed eh?


----------



## Groucho (May 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Just a hunch - I only say it because if I'm right I really think its out of order.



I think you are wrong.


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

what...the...fuck...


----------



## Callie (May 27, 2005)

I used to believe in aliens, my friend whos studies psychology said it was quite common. What did atlantis lady say that brought you to your 'guess'?

If youre right, who's wrong? BB for letting her in, or someone else for letting her apply?


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

I want him to win


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

What a dude - him and Science clear favourites, I reckon...


----------



## Groucho (May 27, 2005)

Oh Fuck! I've met him   

Only briefly....


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

They check them for mental disorders, they take no risks with that.

I think Scary Mary is just on a wind-up.


----------



## silentNate (May 27, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> rascist bint on now


 Saskia, scumbag 

I like Science and Kemal


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

I reckon it'll be Derek


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

What did Saskia say I missed it...


----------



## oisleep (May 27, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I like Science and Kemal



history and the math for me


----------



## oisleep (May 27, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What did Saskia say I missed it...



she's not rascist but she doesn't like them all coming into this country, we should just send them some money or summat


----------



## fen_boy (May 27, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What did Saskia say I missed it...



She said - I can't be racist cos I'm a quarter sri-lankan, but I don't like the Ayyyrabs or the blacks as they all want to kill us and steal our jobs/women/pasties.


----------



## fen_boy (May 27, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> history and the math for me



S


----------



## oisleep (May 27, 2005)

who taught you the math?


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What did Saskia say I missed it...



All foreigners/immigrants (legal or otherwise)/asylum seekers are out to kill and bomb us.


----------



## fen_boy (May 27, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> who taught you the math?


S


----------



## CyberRose (May 27, 2005)

For God Sake You Need To Get The Most Nominations!!!!


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

this doesn't seem to be getting through to her does it?


----------



## oisleep (May 27, 2005)

i only did one


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 27, 2005)

Being the voice of Big Brother has got to be one of the most depressing jobs going - having to explain everything half-a-dozen times to drunken ignorant fuckwits who aren't really listening cos they're so self-absorbed.


----------



## Groucho (May 27, 2005)

I'm still routing for Atlantas Woman with the broomstick! I'll be watching religiously until she is kicked out.   


Saskia 'Normal girl' - Sun Reading idiot.   

The reincarnated Elephant has not understood the secret mission....


----------



## Callie (May 27, 2005)

fen_boy said:
			
		

> She said - I can't be racist cos I'm a quarter sri-lankan, but I don't like the Ayyyrabs or the blacks as they all want to kill us and steal our pasties.



they are you know, they fucking loves pasties!


----------



## oisleep (May 27, 2005)

i'm watching grumpy old men


----------



## pk (May 27, 2005)

I'm turning it off now.

PM me if Sam gets her norks out.

Cheers.


----------



## Groucho (May 27, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What did Saskia say I missed it...



She said - and let's get this right - by memory -

"I'm not racist, I'm half Sri Lankan. But I don't like them coming over here. They all want to kill us. Let's face it they are less fortunate than us, we are more fortunate. We should just send them some money or summit."

That about it?


----------



## silentNate (May 27, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> She said - and let's get this right - by memory -
> 
> "I'm not racist, I'm half Sri Lankan. But I don't like them coming over here. They all want to kill us. Let's face it they are less fortunate than us, we are more fortunate. We should just send them some money or summit."
> 
> That about it?


 You forgot about them all wanting to 'bomb us' 

Science looks pissed off already 

Too many Nuts readers in one place imho


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 27, 2005)

I second Kamal and Science as favourites.

Feel so sorry for Derek, he'll probably vote himself out within the week. Is it just me or have they got even younger than past BBs?


----------



## pennimania (May 27, 2005)

Well I hate them all already  

as if that will stop me watching  

Derek is my fave - he won't last 5 minutes  !!!!

why do they never ever have a decent- that is to say - normal woman??????


----------



## Balbi (May 27, 2005)

Im older than 75% of them


----------



## Bajie (May 27, 2005)

That Derek Laud person definetly has a intresting history - master of Newforest foxhounds, member of the monday club, mates with the hamiltons... TORY BOY!!

The fucker even gets articles published in the Telegraph for fucks sake..
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2002/11/05/nadop205.xml

'Science' has obviously been put into the house to wind him up   nice, I reckon those two will be shouting at each other within the week.


----------



## flimsier (May 27, 2005)

Science is a twat. Calling himself that shows him to be.


----------



## Echo Beach (May 27, 2005)

Mary, Kemal, and Science. They're killer, the rest are filler.

Its very sad that the rest bar Derek are your standard production-line empty heads. And what a surprise, the bikinis (10:45) are already out.


----------



## Groucho (May 27, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Mary, Kemal, and Science. They're killer, the rest are filler.
> 
> Its very sad that the rest bar Derek are your standard production-line empty heads. And what a surprise, the bikinis (10:45) are already out.



 You mean you're sad enough to be watching BB Live on E4??!!!  And then it's Big Brother's Little Brother on Ch4....23.25


----------



## rowan (May 27, 2005)

I missed some of Derek's interview and quite liked him till I heard Davina say later on that he hunts   

So now I don't like any of them   

And the witch!!   Talk about giving witches a bad name! 

But no doubt I'll still be watching


----------



## red rose (May 27, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> You mean you're sad enough to be watching BB Live on E4??!!!  And then it's Big Brother's Little Brother on Ch4....23.25


I was watching it on E4 cos my brother had mates round to watch big brother and thats what they were watching but I got chucked out of the living room


----------



## Groucho (May 27, 2005)

rowan said:
			
		

> And the witch!!   Talk about giving witches a bad name!



In what way?  I think she's wonderful. 

(I'm sending my Spirit Guide, Fat Baz, in to the house to look after her and to put in a good word for me for when she comes out)


----------



## Echo Beach (May 27, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> You mean you're sad enough to be watching BB Live on E4??!!!  And then it's Big Brother's Little Brother on Ch4....23.25



I'll be there for my fix of Dermy   Regardless of whether this series of BB is shit or not, BBLB is always really entertaining. AND I so can't wait to see Gnome-cam in action!!!


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 27, 2005)

Science ain't on the website.. has he been evicted already?


----------



## Bajie (May 27, 2005)

> 19 May 1997 : Column 460
> welcome the commitment in the Gracious Speech to regulate and reform the funding of political parties. The unpalatable truth is that the past two Tory election campaigns were financed to an alarming extent either by British business men who believed they were buying honours or by overseas business men who believed they were buying favours.
> 
> When the right hon. Member for Sutton Coldfield(Sir N. Fowler) gave evidence to the Home Affairs Committee, he said that no honours could have been sold because that would have been illegal under the Honours (Prevention of Abuses) Act 1925. Such blind faith is not apparently shared by Scotland Yard, which recently investigated the alleged case of cash for knighthoods involving the former Conservative candidate, *Derek Laud.*
> ...


It just gets better and better   

what a tory sleze ball.. so the tally so far for Tory Boy is corruption, fox hunting, membership of extreme-right wing members only clubs, drink driving, dodgy politcal views and ever dodgier friends... more to come I am sure  


Edit: theres more dirt! the bastard worked as a consultant along with Neil Hamilton in the paid employment of the South African gouverment in the 1980's, promoting and lobbying on behalf of the Apartheid era gouverment, what a cunt!


----------



## silentNate (May 27, 2005)

Mary is thinking of leaving as she thinks the gnomes are giving off bad vibes


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 27, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> Science ain't on the website.. has he been evicted already?




cos theres two of roberto their web editor is clearly a fuck wit...


----------



## Groucho (May 27, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Mary is thinking of leaving as she thinks the gnomes are giving off bad vibes



She might be right.  But I hope she stays.


----------



## Bajie (May 27, 2005)

More "gossip" about Tory Boy  
http://pedia.newsfilter.co.uk/wikipedia/m/mi/michael_colvin.html


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 27, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> More "gossip" about Tory Boy
> http://pedia.newsfilter.co.uk/wikipedia/m/mi/michael_colvin.html



it's like a reality tv kincora


----------



## Bajie (May 27, 2005)

lol yes, creepy. I am surprised he got onto that show as he really is a dodgy fucker (even without the gossip) and is a very well known person within the Tory Party and political lobbyist circle's.

I think it is the "gay, black and a tory" angle that the program makers went for, still maybe one of the other freaks will snap and start battering him in the house or something, can but hope!


----------



## kea (May 28, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Being the voice of Big Brother has got to be one of the most depressing jobs going - having to explain everything half-a-dozen times to drunken ignorant fuckwits who aren't really listening cos they're so self-absorbed.




surely it's much the same as teaching?


----------



## pk (May 28, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> so the tally so far for Tory Boy is corruption, fox hunting, membership of right wing members only clubs, drink driving, dodgy politcal views and ever dodgier friends... more to come I am sure



Told ya!


----------



## silentNate (May 28, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> the bastard worked as a consultant along with Neil Hamilton in the paid employment of the South African gouverment in the 1980's, promoting and lobbying on behalf of the Apartheid era gouverment, what a cunt!


Fucking cunt- get this tosser out now 
Shame they can never get anyone on the left with half a brain 

Maybe next time eh?


----------



## rowan (May 28, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> In what way?  I think she's wonderful.




Reckons she's been adbucted 7 times, comes from Atlantis, was a mermaid, turns up waving a broomstick and trying to look sinister, but I'm warming to her now anyway


----------



## CyberRose (May 28, 2005)

So are we with the group in the living room or the group in the little cubby hole type room?!

Seems like the chavs and chavettes have settled in the living room so I'm rootin for the cubby hole group!!


----------



## equationgirl (May 28, 2005)

I had to tape it as I was working tonight, so just saw it.

1) How thick are these people?
2) Why do all the girls have HUGE tits?
3) The girls keep giving each other the evils   
4) Is Roberto for real?
5) Why are all the girls wearing cheap short dresses?

Never thought I'd say this, but bring back Jason. All is forgiven, thong-wearing one.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 28, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> 2) Why do all the girls have HUGE tits?


God felt like making up for deficiencies in the brain department.


----------



## aurora green (May 28, 2005)

My favourites; Science, the witch, and Kemal. (bound to be voted off early on)


----------



## maldwyn (May 28, 2005)

In Big Brother’s world are all gay men camp?

I’m hoping that nasty fox hunting tory gets kicked out first.


----------



## Balbi (May 28, 2005)

Robertos Italian accent that occasionally switches into scouse had me in stitches.

"Me names Roberto, bonjournio la!"


----------



## Balbi (May 28, 2005)

And thinking about it, where is mmmskyscraper!?!?!?


----------



## foo (May 28, 2005)

he's probably still in a pool of his own celebratory vomit after the footy t'other day 

why? is he another BB hater then? 

gawd 'elp us!


----------



## Pingu (May 28, 2005)

there has already been a baps out incident.. is there a book as to when the first shag will occur?

http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds7653.html


----------



## exosculate (May 28, 2005)

Blimey that Derek is a dodgy fecker.

Eita - good research.


----------



## Balbi (May 28, 2005)

Even worse foo, there's a couple of scousers in there. Spot the skyscraper


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (May 28, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> there has already been a baps out incident.. is there a book as to when the first shag will occur?
> 
> http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds7653.html




tbh i think that was the biggest act of desperation i have ever seen oone by one they left the pool realising that leslie was a bit of a moaning attetion seeking cow she got more drunk more attention needy and more clingy about it she had been sqwaking for some time about trying to attract attention from the others but to no avial so she started screaming about she was going to piss in the pool then when no one cared about that that she started flashing her tits to get attention... still that didn't really elect a response... from the second she was in there till the last house mate arrived she was getting more and more uncofortable with the other female house mates and clearly now is not going to be the queen of the house she thinks she should be ... look forward to her inevitable you all hate me you're all bastards type explosion at some point as she gets further exculded from things by her own attention seeking behaviour... (car crash already )


----------



## pk (May 28, 2005)

I'm looking forward to that as well, with all those "evils" she's been giving the other female housemates - purely because she's worked out she is a minger by comparison, with nothing to offer but a D cup.


----------



## Echo Beach (May 28, 2005)

It is so very depressing that most the housemates seem cut from the same cloth.

Okay so Lesley's been flashing her girls at everyone, so what are the odds of her 'doing a Shell' before the rest of the housemates?

Btw no BBLB today    but keep an eye out for Dermy's religious references. They're as ubiquitous as the lefty nods in Dr Who.


----------



## tastebud (May 28, 2005)

what a bunch of cunts. is all i can say.


----------



## pk (May 28, 2005)




----------



## anfield (May 28, 2005)

Watched abou 2 minutes of it last night. I didn't think it could any worse than the last lot of shite but how wrong i was.

*FOOLS, FRUITS AND FUCKWITS!*


----------



## Nardo (May 28, 2005)

I only watched the first series of Big Brother because at the time it was something that there'd never been on TV before, the contestants were for the most part interesting and likeable and it just felt like fresh TV.  I didn't bother watching series 2 to 5 except for the first day where I got everyone's names, their basic traits, who I would consider betting on winning it and to see if it might grip me for a second glimpse.  If I ever wanted further updating I'd go to BBLB for a couple of minutes whenever it was on and there's was nothing else to watch.  The last year I watched it until that Marco walked in and started skipping about in the most over-the-top unnatural way you can imagine and then switched off.  I thought, 'eh, I'll give it another go' and flipped back a few moments later to be greeted by a large man in a thong and that was that for the last show.

You couldn't avoid it in the newspapers and what have you, of course, so I wasn't completely ignorant of it, but I was disappointed to see that it was the most successful series so far as, from what little I've seen and read about it, the people inside were for the most part mentally unstable (I saw the top 20 last night and that Emma lass genuinely looks like she needed some help for her behaviour and mental problems).  Channel 4 have taken the irresponsibilty of the previous series that worked so well and have taken it to a further extreme.  There is not a single person on the show that I could see who could be considered "normal" which is an expression I hate so to put it another way, none of them could have gone on series 1 of the show.  These people are entering knowing they'll get the Heat photoshoot and interview, the workout video and maybe even a late night presenting gig, and that makes them the kind of people I could never stand to watch.  Can you imagine any of these guys giving their prize money towards someone's operations like Craig did?

I've been thinking that the end was coming several times, after the fourth series - which I understand to be the worst/dullest - I thought maybe series 5 would be the swan song, but if this series is as big or a bigger success than last year then it'll be around for quite a while yet.  The big qualifier, though, to my mind is "IF".  The fact of the matter is that these people seem like exaggerations, caricatures.  I have never encountered people like this in my life, at best I've met toned down versions of them.  After this explosive first night, which I'll admit I watched from near beginning to end, I will predict this show going in one of two directions:

1) The people genuinely are being themselves just in costume, anarchy will reign and this will last for a week or two of huge ratings, then a fair few of the troublemakers will be let out into the public, and the boredom and lack of anarchy will make the remainder of the show far more boring than it probably is.  Ratings will fall, the reality bubble will seem about to burst (the failure of Celebrity Wrestling and Celebrity Love Island suggests this to be the case) and the show will either have to rethink it's strategy to outlast the graduale decline or they will weeze on for another series and finally go into the TV graveyard to join their many bastard offspring, such as the two already mentioned.

2) They are putting on an affront and stronger, more humane personalities come out, likeablity of several of the characters will increase and the show will again have reinvented itself.  Due to the fight that took place last year I think BB will not be trying to increase conflict (although this unlucky 13th thing may be the start of a weekly fixture).  I think the gameshow nature may be pushed more and gimmicks to each weeks nominations, and some contestants knowing more than others may become the order of the day.  The series will be a success, maybe not at previous year's levels but not the worst hit, and the show will become a national heritage like our soap operas, The Snowman at Christmas and so on.

Also, on a final note, am I the only person who thinks that this Dermot guy on BBLB has a hideous level of smugness and belief that he is better than those he is around?  He's Davina's no.2 whether he likes it or not, and whilst he may be a fixture it is not he (and Davina should learn this too since year 1 of the eviction night and her REFUSAL to let the evictee have the camera to themselves for more than two seconds) who makes the show the success it is, it's those IN THE HOUSE.  He thinks he's cleverer than those who phone in (which he probably is, to be honest) and he just has that terrible unjustified superiority complex that you see on shows like FAQ U and anything with Marcus Brigstock.

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Rocket Romano (May 28, 2005)

Utter garbage

Echoed by the pathetic 5m ratings

A bunch of complete ego maniac tossers pretending to be a different version of themselves

Channel 4....what have you become


----------



## foamy (May 28, 2005)

how pathetic is this.
day one and they are already snogging!

it's all too game plan-y and cheap wanna be sex fiends.

but i'm gonna wach it til the bitter end.
i am sick


----------



## Echo Beach (May 28, 2005)

foamy said:
			
		

> how pathetic is this.
> day one and they are already snogging!
> 
> it's all too game plan-y and cheap wanna be sex fiends.
> ...



You're in good company


----------



## Scaggs (May 29, 2005)

Nardo said:
			
		

> I only watched the first series of Big Brother because at the time it was something that there'd never been on TV before, the contestants were for the most part interesting and likeable and it just felt like fresh TV.  I didn't bother watching series 2 to 5 except for the first day where I got everyone's names, their basic traits, who I would consider betting on winning it and to see if it might grip me for a second glimpse.  If I ever wanted further updating I'd go to BBLB for a couple of minutes whenever it was on and there's was nothing else to watch.


Etc.. etc

I agree with most of what you said, but its only telly ffs. Turn the fucking thing off!


----------



## Random One (May 29, 2005)

just watching th elive stuff on C4 at the moment and they are all doing there predictable week 1 bollox of "if i think someone is a prick i tell them to their face" which lasts all of 10 seconds usually and instead we get the great backstabbing we all love!!!


----------



## WasGeri (May 29, 2005)

I've forgotten who is who already.   

Who is that berk who was arguing with the bloke who likes dressing in women's clothing?

"I'm from the 'hood...but I still with my mother!"


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2005)

*WARNING - Pics not suitable for work*

link for those that missed the flesh

You will prolly have to register to see the thread.....


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 29, 2005)

Give us your username, ya tight bastard...


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 29, 2005)

you can't even register..

not that I tried.. ahem


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2005)

You want me to get the pics n put em somewhere for you to look at ya pervs?

Dont say you wasnt warned.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.geocities.com/addict2_uk/bb1.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/addict2_uk/bb2.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/addict2_uk/bb3.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/addict2_uk/bb4.jpg
http://www.geocities.com/addict2_uk/bb5.jpg


----------



## pennimania (May 29, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> 5) Why are all the girls wearing cheap short dresses?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Random One (May 29, 2005)

i missed friday's opener and now feel like i don't know what is going on! how is that possible?!?!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 29, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

> You want me to get the pics n put em somewhere for you to look at ya pervs?





> The web site you are trying to access has exceeded its allocated data transfer.


You dutty lot!


----------



## Groucho (May 29, 2005)

Science likes Fish Finger sarnies (with salad cream).


----------



## Groucho (May 29, 2005)

Mary likes 'Heavy Rock Metal' and the Goth scene.   

  - Groucho's tongue keeps lolling out each time Mary is on.


----------



## oisleep (May 29, 2005)

i'm with you on that groucho!


----------



## Groucho (May 29, 2005)

and she wants to live by the sea....sigh!


----------



## Echo Beach (May 29, 2005)

I don't think I stopped laughing at tonight's episode.


----------



## mellowmoose (May 29, 2005)

im liking it 

a nuthouse for sure


----------



## silentNate (May 30, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Science likes Fish Finger sarnies (with salad cream).


 If he had said mayonnaise I would have voted for him but salad cream is disgusting


----------



## Bajie (May 30, 2005)

hmm yes, the strange case of Mr.Derek Laud. What is this man doing there?

He does not need the money (well, he does not seem to need the money unless he is secretly going bankrupt) and it is very odd that he would seek shallow fame when he is so succesful in what he does (being a tory bastard).. so what is the reason? just ego? no right wing foreign gouverments funding him at the moment? or is there more to it? Shit never seems to stick to this man, but over the years he has waded through lakes of it.

Strategy Network International was who paid his consultancy fee's in the 1980's to lobby aginst economic sanctions that apartheid south africa was under at the time and as for the whole Ludgate Communications/Bryn Clwyd thing... I dont even want to think about that, of course nothing has been proven in a court of law etc etc


----------



## Bajie (May 30, 2005)

Though  it does make BB more intresting viewing in a distrubing kind of way.. that and waiting for Lesley to get her baps out agine


----------



## Sorry. (May 30, 2005)

got a sense of irony though. His favourite book is listed as 'Long Walk to Freedom' on the website ...


----------



## Bajie (May 30, 2005)

what a bullshitter he is! I wonder if he thought of Mandela when he was organising trips for business men to South Africa on behalf of the National Party.


----------



## sorearm (May 30, 2005)

Is it me or does anyone else find the bint with the dark bob (dunno know her name) stangely alluring in a slutish kinda way?

goes to hide


----------



## WasGeri (May 30, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> Is it me or does anyone else find the bint with the dark bob (dunno know her name) stangely alluring in a slutish kinda way?
> 
> goes to hide



Is she the one Maxwell fancies? I find her incredibly annoying so far, she seems to laugh hysterically at things that aren't even funny.

And who is that shrieking all the time? I want to kill them.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 30, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> And who is that shrieking all the time? I want to kill them.


Loads of them seem to be shriekers.


----------



## Lisarocket (May 30, 2005)

foamy said:
			
		

> how pathetic is this.
> day one and they are already snogging!



Day two and they were already fighting  It usually takes them at least a couple of weeks before that happens. This is car crash TV...
A homeboy who lives at home with his mum arguing with a man in a bath robe wearing heels. "I'm more ghetto fabulous than your dear" This could be a classic.

At least Makosi knows what her mission is now, dozy cow  

Loving it


----------



## Nardo (May 30, 2005)

Scaggs said:
			
		

> Etc.. etc
> 
> I agree with most of what you said, but its only telly ffs. Turn the fucking thing off!



Just need to get a couple of things off my chest:

1) I don't like to just post simple one sentence statements, as it seems you don't either for the most part considering your post count.  So, when I do post I like to speak my mind on a particular subject for a realtively lengthy time compared to others.

2) I did turn the fucking thing off, I haven't watched Big Brother since the first day, I don't intend to watch it again until day 1 of BB7, and I stated why in my original post.  I actually watch little or no television (at least outside of DVDs of films and stuff) since leaving home three years ago exactly because shows like Big Brother clutter the timeslots.

3) Unfortunately, it isn't just a television programme, it's become an institution and a glittering centrepiece for what a huge number of people's cultural input all year round.  I think that this decade has been one where we've descended into shallow showboats, cynical tossers and general horrible selfish people, and Big Brother is the state that our country's in.  Again, would ANY of these housemates not only have been on Big Brother back when it started or any mainstream TV programme (maybe except for The Word) until this show began?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 30, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> At least Makosi knows what her mission is now, dozy cow
> 
> Loving it



yes, from what I've seen so far she seems to be doing very well in her quest to get the most nominations, the way she pissed off Maxwell (who  I reckon is going to win this   ) over the lights in the bedroom was well funny!!


----------



## Echo Beach (May 30, 2005)

Maxwell's not going to win, even though the Scum will support him like they did with Bubble. Personally I like Kemal and Mary best, and though I would prefer Mary to do the business I think Kemal will scoop the prize.

Unfortunately Science is beginning to piss me off


----------



## silentNate (May 30, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Day two and they were already fighting  It usually takes them at least a couple of weeks before that happens. This is car crash TV...
> A homeboy who lives at home with his mum arguing with a man in a bath robe wearing heels. "I'm more ghetto fabulous than your dear" This could be a classic.
> 
> At least Makosi knows what her mission is now, dozy cow
> ...


 I'm catching up at the moment but yeah.. interesting crowd this lot, get Saskia out and I'll start feeling okay about it


----------



## Melinda (May 30, 2005)

*c4 BB "highlights" tonight*

My first glimpse of the housemates...  No real opinions.

But did anyone else think it odd that once housemates had pulled the duvet from Makosi, exposing her as sleeping naked under the duvet, someone then pulled it off a SECOND time. Who behaves that way?! (ok clearly they do!  Making this question pointless and purely rhetorical)

Having said that, Makosi was hardly distraught!


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2005)

Is it me - or is Science a childish little prick?


----------



## oisleep (May 31, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> My first glimpse of the housemates...  No real opinions.
> 
> But did anyone else think it odd that once housemates had pulled the duvet from Makosi, exposing her as sleeping naked under the duvet, someone then pulled it off a SECOND time. Who behaves that way?! (ok clearly they do!  Making this question pointless and purely rhetorical)
> 
> Having said that, Makosi was hardly distraught!



yeah i thought that was a bit off as well, also thought it was a bit odd that she was sleeping in the nude when she said had communists in the summer house, thought you would have worn some knickers


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> yeah i thought that was a bit off as well, also thought it was a bit odd that she was sleeping in the nude when she said had communists in the summer house, thought you would have worn some knickers




What have communists got to do with knickers?


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2005)

Arsenal playing at home, having the painters and decorators in etc. etc. exosculate 

Loving the Makosi show- she's been the best thing in it so far


----------



## CyberRose (May 31, 2005)

Isn't Craig a little bitch?! He is in for the shock of his life when the audiance tear him to peices when he leaves!!


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Arsenal playing at home, having the painters and decorators in etc. etc. exosculate
> 
> Loving the Makosi show- she's been the best thing in it so far




I have never heard the euphemism before!


----------



## Griff (May 31, 2005)

A bit pissed on Friday so didn't really pay much attention to the people as they went in apart from the twat who seemed to love himself.

Watched it on Sunday and couldn't believe all the shouting and swearing at each other. Jesus Christ, what a bunch of cunts..


----------



## Looby (May 31, 2005)

Watching E4 (home off sick) and that little prick Craig (?) is talking politics with Derek.

Him and his mates want to stand for parliament-classic.
He thinks we're too soft in wars and will move to the states if the Lib Dems are ever elected.

Then  he came out with some random shite about building pyramids in the UK.  

l love Big Brother.


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2005)

Craig is right... We need _more_ pyramids in England


----------



## Looby (May 31, 2005)

Fucking 'ell.
Religion now, Science is talking about the line of David.
Craig- 'who's David, who's Solomon is he the one with all the diamonds?
What's the Arc of the Covenant, is that like  in Indiana Jones?'

Nice to know he's learnt his R.E. from Hollywood movies.


----------



## kea (May 31, 2005)

don't actually like any of them so far. the ones that haven't annoyed me yet are mary and kemal. and makosi seems to be taking this whole '13th housemate' thing in her stride so i think a bit better of her than i did at first.

is anyone gonna tip anyone to win this early on? gwan we should have a bb sweepstake or summat.
i'll go for ... sam. cos she's pretty which will get the lads' vote, and doesn't seem quite as braindead as some of the others, so she'll probably avoid pissing people off early on.
if a bloke wins, i reckon it'll be science.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 31, 2005)

I reckon Maxwell will win.. or Makosi.


----------



## dozzer (May 31, 2005)

I reckon...

Someone who isn't in the house at the moment will win it.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 31, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Isn't Craig a little bitch?! He is in for the shock of his life when the audiance tear him to peices when he leaves!!


yes, I can't stand him either,  his audition video was really nasty, he just came across as so hateful - can't wait for him to face the booing rabble when he's first out  !!


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> don't actually like any of them so far. the ones that haven't annoyed me yet are mary and kemal. and makosi seems to be taking this whole '13th housemate' thing in her stride so i think a bit better of her than i did at first.
> 
> is anyone gonna tip anyone to win this early on? gwan we should have a bb sweepstake or summat.
> i'll go for ... sam. cos she's pretty which will get the lads' vote, and doesn't seem quite as braindead as some of the others, so she'll probably avoid pissing people off early on.
> if a bloke wins, i reckon it'll be science.




No Science will probably go early.

Kemal will win.


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> yes, I can't stand him either,  his audition video was really nasty, he just came across as so hateful - can't wait for him to face the booing rabble when he's first out  !!




His wasn't the only hateful audition speech either.


----------



## kea (May 31, 2005)

dozzer said:
			
		

> I reckon...
> 
> Someone who isn't in the house at the moment will win it.




are they having another housemate this year then??? i didn't know that!!

re: craig - he's one of the ones i like least, so far.


----------



## silentNate (May 31, 2005)

Wasn't Craig the one that hates people who live in council houses?
Cunt 
Him and Saskia are going to get a hard time when interviewed on eviction I hope


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Wasn't Craig the one that hates people who live in council houses?
> Cunt
> Him and Saskia are going to get a hard time when interviewed on eviction I hope




Yep and Saskia who thinks all Asylum seekers are suicide bombers.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (May 31, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Wasn't Craig the one that hates people who live in council houses?
> Cunt
> Him and Saskia are going to get a hard time when interviewed on eviction I hope




Is Craig the mouthy little hairdressing salon owner queen who likes fucking up peoples lives and gossiping for the sheer hell of it?

If so - cunt.   

I like Mkosi's little catchphrase 'OK, cool'


----------



## Hellsbells (May 31, 2005)

I reckon someone quiet and a bit wierd like Mary might win. She's the only girl in there that I remotely like or find mildly interesting. 
All the other girls seem identical to me. Huge boobs (is that a BB requirement or something?), loud, screechy, thick, and totally obsessed with themselves and their appearance. It wasn't hot yesterday so why were half of them prancing around in bikiniis?


----------



## Fledgling (May 31, 2005)

Leon said:
			
		

> So, if you don't like BB then fine. But please don't waste everyone's life by slagging off everyone who does...



Exactly, let them waste their lives watching this mindless contrived clap trap instead.


----------



## hotvans (May 31, 2005)

im actually really glad that this year they all seem to be obnoxious twats because i fel no urge to watch any of it now - ive never seen such a bunch of personalityless fame seeking ugly arrogant spackers - hope a suicide bomber takes them all out - none of them should win


----------



## Balbi (May 31, 2005)

Im backing Maxwell to win this year 

His 'rapping' from last night...

"I turned round to del, expecting 'alwite bruv' but the words that came out were 'glass of champagne love?'...."


----------



## pk (May 31, 2005)

Craig should expect violence upon his inevitable eviction.

And rightly so.

Annoying little cunt that he is.


----------



## Groucho (May 31, 2005)

Kemal is attempting to gently convince Makosi to put the other housemates' brains down. Makosi says she will put them down because they are getting heavy. Kemal approves and says she doesn't have to give them back but if she puts them down the other housemates mught find them. Makosi says, to Kemal's disapproval, that if the housemates don't find them she'll pick them up again.

 They don't alow drugs in the House do they?   




Kemal loves his complex ever expanding metaphors don't he? Though to be fair Mokosi started this one.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 31, 2005)

hotvans said:
			
		

> im actually really glad that this year they all seem to be obnoxious twats because i fel no urge to watch any of it now


That's pretty much how I'm feeling now. Last year there seemed to be a real mix of personalities and some intelligence, but I just can't get excited about watching a load of thick people sitting round getting drunk.


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2005)

Anyone fancy doing a one word description of each housemate..


----------



## CyberRose (May 31, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Anyone fancy doing a one word description of each housemate..


How bout just one word for all of them?!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (May 31, 2005)

I _think _Mary is the driest, most deadpan BB contestant ever.
That, or she's really, really easily impressed by plastic broomsticks and cheap gothic knick-knacks.
Oh...


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I _think _Mary is the driest, most deadpan BB contestant ever.
> That, or she's really, really easily impressed by plastic broomsticks and cheap gothic knick-knacks.
> Oh...




I still think she has issues, I like her though.


----------



## oisleep (May 31, 2005)

i think she's great, issues or not


----------



## ernestolynch (May 31, 2005)

We watched it tonight for the 1st time since the launch and both of us were pretty impressed compared to last year. They seem to be a more normal lot than in previous years. For my wife to say she didn't mind most of them is really saying something.

My lowdown based on 1hr viewing:

Maxwell - favourite to win surely - Londoners make me laugh the way they talk, and he seems normal enough to have a pint with

Mary - funny as fuck, she's a wind-up merchant, and popular with the contestants

Makosi - nice girl who's been lumbered with a horrible task, but the bright ones have sussed this (Kemal, Science etc)

Kemal - funny as fuck, dry humour as well

Science - I thought I would hate him but he's not a plazzy gangsta type, seems to be a sensitive sort and clever with it

Derek - makes me laugh - a better, funnier version of Ahmed the oldie

Sam - fucking gorgeous but I wouldn't trust her as far as I could throw her, very false

Saskia - ignorant slapper school bully, avoid

Anthony - looks like a fucking muppet, very nondescript

Craig - boring fag

Vanessa - nondescript - she'll be out first

Lesley - she'll come into her own once the crowd gets smaller - she seems out of her depth at the moment

Roberto - he'll be in the final 3 - very funny bloke - wouldn't surprise me if he wasn't Italian at all

I'm glad C4 have got some decent people in this year - I loved last year but that Scottish muscle mary, the Seth African bimbo and that misogynistic black man ruined it. Victor must have won the BNP thousands of new members and votes. Thankfully they have some black people on it who aren't cocks this time.


----------



## tastebud (May 31, 2005)

hmmmm am getting big brother pangs.

mustn't watch it though. they struck me as a bunch of twats (i only watched the first one though).

maybe after my exams.


----------



## exosculate (May 31, 2005)

My lowdown 

Maxwell - Tory boy who hates lefties 

Mary - Nice - but 7 alien abductions - clear fruitloop

Makosi - Like her, spoilt background though

Kemal - My favourite no doubt about it

Science - Interesting bit childish though

Derek - Horrible reactionary apartheid dealing fecker

Sam - Empty vacuum head - i hate her

Saskia - See Sam

Anthony - Nice but dim

Craig - Hates council tenants - nuff said

Vanessa - Who?????

Lesley - Vicky Pollard

Roberto - Tony Ferrino - remember him?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 1, 2005)

I can safely say there is no chance of the following people winning...Mokosi, Kamel, Craig, Science, Lesely, Mary, Vanessa

That leaves Maxwell, Derek, Sam, Saskia, Anthony and Roberto

Out of those I would doubt very much that Saskia or Anthony could win

Derek could go either way as we aint seen much of what he's like yet but I have a feeling he wont be popular

Final three will be Maxwell, Roberto and one of Sam or Derek (both haven't done much yet so its hard to tell, but definately one of those two)


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't stand Sam - her goofy teeth do my head in.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 1, 2005)

Sam just comes across very false to me. As someone who is supposedly intelligent maybe its because she feels she has to dumb down to fit in with the majority. And her performance in the diary room! How shifty was that?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 1, 2005)

Urgh, can't stand Sam. Her fake giggling and self conscious hair flicking really makes me cringe. 

My predicitions for the final 3 are Roberto, Maxwell and Mary. 
I think Derek is amusing, if a bit pretentious, but I don't think he's going to last long. The rest of the girls will be out pretty soon aswell. Bloody wannabe glamour model clones.


----------



## kea (Jun 1, 2005)

ok now i've seen a bit more of them ...

people i actively dislike - 
craig, lesley, maxwell

people i'm ambivalent about - 
science, derek, anthony, saskia, vanessa (so much so that i ususally completely forget her existence and can never work out who the 13th housemate is  )

people i quite like - 
roberto, sam, makosi, mary, kemal (tho he's starting to grate on me a bit so i might develop a sudden hatred ...)


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been very good and kept myself away from BB, tho, have now realised that the 10 p.m. show is just around the same time I pack away my school books for the night   

Loving Kemal and Makosi


----------



## J77 (Jun 1, 2005)

Anyone got their boobies out yet?


----------



## xes (Jun 1, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

> You want me to get the pics n put em somewhere for you to look at ya pervs?
> 
> Dont say you wasnt warned..
> 
> ...


Yes J77,they have  (last 3 pics)


----------



## J77 (Jun 1, 2005)

pah - geocities transfer overload rubbish...

only got the lesley one and she's a minger <--- note the use of a bb word.


----------



## Spud Murphy (Jun 1, 2005)

Who needs Big Brother 6 when you've got Urban75?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my god just found out that a close colleague - her brother is Maxwell!!! lol


----------



## belboid (Jun 1, 2005)

well, two ten minute slots have been more than enough for me so far!  Bunch of fucking wankers each and everyone one as far as I could see.

Sex and violence almost definite - hopefully enough to get the whole thing shut down.


----------



## xes (Jun 1, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> oh my god just found out that a close colleague - her brother is Maxwell!!! lol


HAHA!!! you'll have to go on big brothers little brother now and dish some dirt


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 1, 2005)

am i the only one to think that kemal and our very own taximo have been seperated at birth??


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 1, 2005)

How does Lesley remain upright?






I mean Jay-sus!!


----------



## J77 (Jun 1, 2005)

That's Saskia, isn't it? 

Do you reckon she was well large and lost a lot of weight everywhere but in her puppies?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 1, 2005)

Is it? It's a wee bit confuzzling having two almost identical large chested laydeez...


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 1, 2005)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I've been very good and kept myself away from BB, tho, have now realised that the 10 p.m. show is just around the same time I pack away my school books for the night
> 
> Loving Kemal and Makosi


Cannot stand Kemal and Makosi - get em out!!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 1, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> That's Saskia, isn't it?



yeh thats saskia the racist little cunt witch.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 1, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> yeh thats saskia the racist little cunt witch.



That's just GUTTING. Could spend HOURS kissing her belly.

What was her quote? 'I'm 1/4 Sri Lankan and I don't like to generalise, but we shouldn't let any foreigners in the country cos they want to blow us up'

As priceless as a quote from a Morrocan guy living in France from the Guardian on Saturday in an article about the referendum:

'I can't vote as I'm from Morroco, but my kids are French and if I could I'd vote no for them to keep their jobs free from foreigners'


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 1, 2005)

C'mon any one got any pix of Leslies norks?  I really don't want to look at Saskias as her views taint her titties.


----------



## Red Faction (Jun 1, 2005)

some nice boobies in the house

but they're all a bunch of cunts


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 1, 2005)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> C'mon any one got any pix of Leslies norks?  I really don't want to look at Saskias as her views taint her titties.



Utterly gratuitous ladypikchur...


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Utterly gratuitous ladypikchur...




Aha! Now that's more like it at least she aint a brainless tory who hasn't got further than the Ladybird Book of Xenophobia.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 1, 2005)

Begads!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 1, 2005)

Is that Sam?

She's a bit of a tasty lass, even with the silicon...

Ladies...BB bloke faves before the thread gets binned for gratuitous acres of flesh de femme...


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Is that Sam?
> 
> She's a bit of a tasty lass, even with the silicon...
> 
> Ladies...BB bloke faves before the thread gets binned for gratuitous acres of flesh de femme...



Speaking as a Bi to redress the balancea little bit I could really go some for that Kemal.  So cute and so deliciously camp.  Mmmmmmm!

Now if anyone's got any pix of him going....wellwhat can I say


----------



## kea (Jun 1, 2005)

live show tonight at 9pm for the nominations, btw ...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't stand that Leslie lass - she thinks she's good looking and that other girls give her 'evils' because of it - she obviously has no self-awareness at all and is unfortunately is going to come a cropper, which makes me feel sorry for her. What I really can't stand about her is her overuse of the phrase 'at the end of the day', which is like fingernails on a black board to me.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 1, 2005)

She's a BOBFOC...'Body Off Baywatch, Face Off Crimewatch'


----------



## J77 (Jun 1, 2005)

Are all the girls 'up-North' like that Lesley?!?!?

Sheesh...

It's not attractive, love. Put them away!

kyser: body off baywatch!?!?!?! - did you see her surface from the pool


----------



## Numbers (Jun 1, 2005)

So far Maxwell is my fav' - I have a mate just like him, he cracks me up.   

There's certainly a few who, IMO, are non-entities, and Craig I would slap given half the chance.

As for Mary and her alien abductions, I'd love to explain to her how 'all' it is is a flood of dmt in her pineal which is causing it.  but alas....

I'm loving it tho' - definitely the best start to a BB.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> She's a BOBFOC...'Body Off Baywatch, Face Off Crimewatch'



You mean a BOCFOC?

She needs a bigger bra.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 1, 2005)

She looks like Karen Macdonald off Corronation Street, that Lesley. Except her boobs are 10 times bigger.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 1, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> live show tonight at 9pm for the nominations, btw ...


Didn't I hear Big Brother the other day say they all had 45 mins to nominate? Or is this for the results?

Either way what a night of telly!! 

8pm Desparate Housewives
9pm Big Brother
10pm Desparate Housewives
11pm Desparate Housewives
12am Big Brother Live


----------



## Belushi (Jun 1, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I can't stand that Leslie lass - she thinks she's good looking and that other girls give her 'evils' because of it - she obviously has no self-awareness at all and is unfortunately is going to come a cropper, which makes me feel sorry for her. What I really can't stand about her is her overuse of the phrase 'at the end of the day', which is like fingernails on a black board to me.



She's from your neck of the woods isn't she?


----------



## silentNate (Jun 1, 2005)

Some of them are so fucking braindead- if Derek wins due to the fact that he is interesting to watch then so be it 
Makosi deserves to win simply because she has been the most entertaining, there will be a lot of embarassed faces when her task is revealed...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2005)

Apparently Derek's favourite book is 'Nelson Mandela' - funny.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 1, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Are all the girls 'up-North' like that Lesley?!?!?
> 
> Sheesh...
> 
> ...



Sorry - I only saw the piccy in the papers in her nurse's outfit and haven't actually watched any BB as yet...


----------



## silentNate (Jun 1, 2005)

Not seen one single mention of Dereks previous scandals in the newspapers- they seem more interested in the womens breasts, a new low even for BB


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 1, 2005)

Sometimes I really feel sorry for the people who go in Big Brother. They all think this is the raod to fame and fortune and for one of them it might be. However, their job for the time being is to act like complete cunts for our pleasure and they dont quite seem to grasp that little fact. I can just imagine the producers sniggering to themselves thinkin what they can do next to make them look stupid and humiliated like a school yard bully. And that is why I love it! But I keep feeling sorry for Lesely cos she has subjected herself to absolute desparation. She's jeaslous that by defaut she has been givin the role of 'minger' and jealous that none of the boys seem to be taking an interest in her. I hate to call people common but she is. "I have the tightest pussy in here cos I only slept with two men, but I knew exactly how to do it, like" She's a bitch cos she hates the girls. She's a desparate nob the way she is trying to get attention. And she is gonna get absolutely ripped to shreds by the papers, the audience booing when she leaves the house and by everyone who walks past her in the street. And I just cant help feelin a bit sorry for her. She's only 19 and doesn't seem to know what she has let herself in for. She certainly has no idea how to come across on Big Brother (which is good for the producers, good for us, but bad for her) Definately the first to leave me thinks.

On the other hand, I dont think there's anything quite as satisfying as the crushed look in somebody's eye as they leave the Big Brother house to a chorus of boos and chants of "Minger, Minger!"

Ha ha ha I'm evil really!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 1, 2005)

I like Science


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 1, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Some of them are so fucking braindead- if Derek wins due to the fact that he is interesting to watch then so be it
> Makosi deserves to win simply because she has been the most entertaining, there will be a lot of embarassed faces when her task is revealed...


The thing with Makosi is that she has blatently stopped doing her task. She has befriended Kamel so when those two are together there is no chance she is still doing the task as whats the point? Kamel isn't gonna vote for her so why try and piss him off? They both think they have the others sussed out and think they are above everyone else and perhaps they are (not hard I know). But they forgot the golden rule! Who goes? WE DECIDE*!!! The public dont like bitches and those two so far are on a par with Craig. If they carry on like that they will go as soon as they are up (unless they come up against someone bland or Lesley!)








*well, not me, but people who actually vote on bb!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 1, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Anyone fancy doing a one word description of each housemate..



Maxwell – Geezer
Science – Junglist
Derek – Thatcherite
Anthony – Slow
Roberto – Stallion
Craig – Sadsack
Vanessa – Sweet
Makosi – Princess
Mary – Goth
Saskia - Implants
Sam – Snide
Lesley – Bovine


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 1, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> She's from your neck of the woods isn't she?



Huddersfield


----------



## silentNate (Jun 1, 2005)

cyberRose said:
			
		

> She's only 19 and doesn't seem to know what she has let herself in for. She certainly has no idea how to come across on Big Brother (which is good for the producers, good for us, but bad for her) Definately the first to leave me thinks.


I agree, the producers could have picked a far more interesting group of people imho...
Having a go at Lesley is just as bad as all the threads we had on Urban about chavs. Why aren't the producers trying to create debates between them rather than sticking them in the house and praying that they all get off with each other. I want more tension and discussion and less prancing around in the jacuzzi...


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 1, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I agree, the producers could have picked a far more interesting group of people imho...
> Having a go at Lesley is just as bad as all the threads we had on Urban about chavs. Why aren't the producers trying to create debates between them rather than sticking them in the house and praying that they all get off with each other. I want more tension and discussion and less prancing around in the jacuzzi...


What would they debate about?! The only two people of having a serious debate about anything would be Derek and Roberto!


----------



## FreddyB (Jun 1, 2005)

I had read a bit this thread earlier and thought I'd go and take advantage of Mrs Freddy's new found E4+1 on the freeview box she told me about a few days ago to have a look for myself. 

I think I'm missing something, in the 10 minutes i wathced for a bloke was wondering about in a kitchen cooking something, nobody spoke to him and other than food getting made nothing happened. He tasted the food and seemed pleased, which was nice.


----------



## kea (Jun 1, 2005)

ok my one-word descriptions ...


Maxwell – lad
Science – fit
Derek – tory
Anthony – shallow
Roberto – confident
Craig – spiteful
Vanessa – who?
Makosi – attention-seeker
Mary – interesting
Saskia - dodgy
Sam – insecure
Lesley – whiny


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 1, 2005)

> Saskia - Implants



No fucking way. I saw her entering the house on Friday and they were swaying...and come on, look at the pic of her ^^^^...no way are they fake - she wouldn't need that much civil engineering in her bra if they were fake...


----------



## silentNate (Jun 1, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What would they debate about?! The only two people of having a serious debate about anything would be Derek and Roberto!


 Kemal and Science both have at least half a brain, if you include Makosi and Mary then you have six people who probably have enough opinions to make a political conversation interesting.
Of course I'd only be really happy when Saskia and Derek are hanging from the rooftop alongside Craig and his 'I hate people who live in council houses' opinions


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 1, 2005)

Come on, Marco the Dancing Seal had the same opinion last year when he went in and *everyone* still loved his zany, not remotely stereotypically gay antix around the house...


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 1, 2005)

FreddyB said:
			
		

> I had read a bit this thread earlier and thought I'd go and take advantage of Mrs Freddy's new found E4+1 on the freeview box she told me about a few days ago to have a look for myself.
> 
> I think I'm missing something, in the 10 minutes i wathced for a bloke was wondering about in a kitchen cooking something, nobody spoke to him and other than food getting made nothing happened. He tasted the food and seemed pleased, which was nice.



erm, yeah. That's what tends to happen for a large part of the day. Nothing whatsoever. You should just watch the channel 4 show where they show highlights or big brother's little brother. Otherwise your'll just end up watching them sleep or pick their noses, which really isn't all that fascinating. Shock, horror.

There doesn't really seem to be anyone that interesting in the house this year anyway. Half the housemates appear completely braindead and totally self obsessed. The people who claim they are intelligent blatently aren't, or are disgusing it very well ie Sam, Science etc. And those left over are just unbelievably irritating and pretentious, ie Kamal, Derek. 
Oh dear. I'm hoping at least one of them will grow on me.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 1, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Kemal and Science both have at least half a brain, if you include Makosi and Mary then you have six people who probably have enough opinions to make a political conversation interesting.
> Of course I'd only be really happy when Saskia and Derek are hanging from the rooftop alongside Craig and his 'I hate people who live in council houses' opinions




Craig is one nasty little cunt.  I've tried to tell myself well he's young and foolish but then I think that if he doesn't get some form of kicking to his arrogance then what the fuck sort of bastard is he going to be in  few years time.

I really hope the arse gets jeered.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 1, 2005)

I also dimly recall Ahmed not exactly having a whole raft of remotely acceptable views about a great deal last year, and again, he went on to become a very popular housemate...


----------



## Belushi (Jun 1, 2005)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> Craig is one nasty little cunt.  I've tried to tell myself well he's young and foolish but then I think that if he doesn't get some form of kicking to his arrogance then what the fuck sort of bastard is he going to be in  few years time.
> 
> I really hope the arse gets jeered.



He must have been gutted when he got into the house and found two other gay men both funnier, wittier, brighter and better looking than he can ever hope to be


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 1, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I like Science


I warming to him. When I first saw him I thought he was a twat but now I quite like him. Can't do with Makosi or Kamal though.


----------



## belboid (Jun 1, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I also dimly recall Ahmed not exactly having a whole raft of remotely acceptable views about a great deal last year, and again, he went on to become a very popular housemate...


yeah, he was funny - openly homophobic (in his preview tape thing at least), but then became very fond of kitten.  part of his popularity was (I think) due to his vague recognition of that fact.

as well as the fact that he wasn't a screaming idiot of course.


----------



## hibee (Jun 1, 2005)

Last year, the day big brother started, a mate sent round a group email inviting people to something unconnected which finshed with the line: "Oh and you should all watch big brother tonight, [name of another friend]'s going to be in it." I believed him, and watched the show as a result; not sure whether I'm more annoyed at myself for being gullible or him for getting me to sit through that drivel.


----------



## Looby (Jun 1, 2005)

So far Scary Mary is my favourite, I quite like Makosi. She is a bit of a cow but we all are sometimes and Kemal mades me laugh.

Fucking hate Sam, Craig and Saskia. Derek should be my most hated but he was hilarious last night screaming about the Cherry Tango.

I couldn't give a toss about the others so far, time will tell whether they will improve over the weeks.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 1, 2005)

I fancy Makosi.. she's probably a twat, but then I quite often fancy twats.


----------



## Epico (Jun 1, 2005)

My first post on this years BB.

Here goes:

Maxwell – Bloke
Science – Dude
Derek – Tory
Anthony – Vague
Roberto – Italian
Craig – Bitch
Vanessa – Faceless
Makosi – Bonnie
Mary – Harmless
Saskia - Wannabe
Sam – Precious
Lesley – Wigan
Kamal - Drama


----------



## Epico (Jun 1, 2005)

ChrisFilter said:
			
		

> I fancy Makosi.. she's probably a twat, but then I quite often fancy twats.



Me too. We probably wouldn't get on though.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 1, 2005)

Epico said:
			
		

> Me too. We probably wouldn't get on though.



I'm definetly not wanky enough for her, but then could always go for a one-night stand.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 1, 2005)

Epico said:
			
		

> Lesley – Wigan



She's from Huddersfield, not Wigan.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 1, 2005)

FFS, how thick is Makosi?


----------



## Groucho (Jun 1, 2005)

Makosi has just nominated Mary - and her nomination - because of her winning her task - is the only one that counts.     I _liked _ Makosi!  

Vote Craig!

Let Mary stay.....


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 1, 2005)

now she spil her guts to that bloke in the high heels.. a foolish move. More shouting matches ahoy!


----------



## Bajie (Jun 1, 2005)

ahhh she lies!
as she just told the belly dancing bloke that he got the most votes and that she saved him from evicition....


----------



## Groucho (Jun 1, 2005)

Mary's upset.  She thinks lots of people nominated her.   

(((((Mary))))

I hope that horrid woman with the big tits breaks out in boils - and that Makosi grows a big fat elephant trunk.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 1, 2005)

She's a bitch - I don't think it was an act this last week!

Save Mary!!!!

The most annoying thing about it is that Saskia will think Mary is really unpopular.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 1, 2005)

Makosi should tell Mary what happened, she owes her that much (Craig can go fish ).


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 1, 2005)

Saskia's a right bully 
What with that and all that bollix about asylum seekers, as soon as she's nominated I'm voting her off
I've never voted in BB before but I'll make an exception for her


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh, and you'd have thought Makosi would tell everyone about her task, to explain why she's been so irritating. But apparently not... (alright it's only been 10 minutes but she hasn't )

I thought the argument between Mary and Saskia was the most bizarre, backwards argument I've ever seen, and neither came out particularly well.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 1, 2005)

That stuff about having scars on her chest due to having open heart surgery.    Good cat fight mind you. Dump Craig, bored of BB camp men.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 1, 2005)

Please kindly go forth and tell your families, friends, colleagues, and comrades to remove Craig from the house. He's a nasty snidey little shit. Destroy him in the manner befitting someone who claims to derive pleasure from making other people's lives shitty.

I'm torn though. I really don't know who I dislike the most: the racist Saskia or the walking-Zoo-demographic Maxwell. If either of these two get booted next week I'll be putting the flags out.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 2, 2005)

Lord Almighty please save Mary


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2005)

It looks like it's a contest between those who think Mary is a weird, mentalist freak who needs putting away and those who think Craig is an annoying, hostile little shit who needs castrating.

Sadly I think it's very possible the former may outnumber the latter.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 2, 2005)

can i just say hahahahaha 

the sprial of angery and bitterness combined with hatstand theroies love it 

hahahhahahhahahaha


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2005)

Ducking stool challenge!
C'mon Mary, sink love, it's the ONLY WAY!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 2, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> can i just say hahahahaha
> 
> the sprial of angery and bitterness combined with hatstand theroies love it
> 
> hahahhahahhahahaha



So: Craig or Mary?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 2, 2005)

makosi has gone down in my estimation

i dont think she can win now!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 2, 2005)

he he, the logic is infallible


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 2, 2005)

there appears to be a never ending food argument between science and rubbertoe at the moment. they must all die.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 2, 2005)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> he he, the logic is infallible




your fake ...

how am i fake?


you're <fuck your using logic against my ranting paranoia> mutters inpenitratable crap...


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 2, 2005)

God I cant stand Mary! Get her out!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 2, 2005)

No please let it be craig. I mean he's complaining because he's been called camp - that's because you are camp mate.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 2, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> No please let it be craig. I mean he's complaining because he's been called camp - that's because you are camp mate.



And an out and out lowlife cunt as well.     

I normally fancy camp men but Craig euuuuugh nasty.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 2, 2005)

do you think we'll develop nick names for the contestants like last year?

still not watched it enough to know who everyone is yet. but then i guess it still only the first week.


----------



## kea (Jun 2, 2005)

it's gotta be craig out and it looks like the bookies agree ...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/tv_and_radio/4602087.stm



> Bookmakers named Craig as the favourite to be evicted on Friday night's show.
> 
> Coral and Ladbrokes gave him odds of 1/2 with Mary at 6/4. William Hill had the hairdresser at 4/7 to be the first to be evicted, with the self-proclaimed "white witch" at 5/4.
> 
> ...


----------



## J77 (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah, Craig out!

He's from Cromer, innit.


----------



## marshall (Jun 2, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Craig out!
> 
> He's from Cromer, innit.



His salon's in Sheringham, actually. 

But, yeah, Craig out!!!!!


----------



## J77 (Jun 2, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> His salon's in Sheringham, actually.


ROFPML!

I know where it is now 

It's just like Little Britain 

I'm off to find Sheringham related stories:

http://new.edp24.co.uk/content/news...gory=news&itemid=NOED29 May 2005 20:18:06:020

( Went to Wood-Dene - what a loser  )

Ahh well, one story


----------



## Structaural (Jun 2, 2005)

That derek info from earlier in the thread is on Wikipedia now:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Michael_Colvin


----------



## J77 (Jun 2, 2005)

More stuff in this blog  (search for derek)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 2, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> More stuff in this blog  (search for derek)



Er..I can't find the search facility!


----------



## J77 (Jun 2, 2005)

CTRL+F in your browser


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 2, 2005)

Ha ha...according to this weeks Bitchmail this is Lesley's faceparty profile....

http://www.faceparty.com/lesley_luvz_u


----------



## J77 (Jun 2, 2005)

10 stone, my arse.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 2, 2005)

No, *her* arse, 10 stone


----------



## kea (Jun 2, 2005)

"i have a big phobia of mushrooms" - ?!?!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 2, 2005)

And she 'despises drugs'


----------



## J77 (Jun 2, 2005)

Good picture of her on face party, mind







Although it looks like a bit of a strain


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 2, 2005)

She doesn't have quite the same 'Rooney' look about her in that pic...must be the angle or summat...


----------



## Structaural (Jun 2, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> She doesn't have quite the same 'Rooney' look about her in that pic...must be the angle or summat...


----------



## Structaural (Jun 2, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> That derek info from earlier in the thread is on Wikipedia now:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Michael_Colvin




it's been wiped already though. Too libelous. I've got it saved though - where could I put it?

Mind you I think that Blog is enough...


----------



## J77 (Jun 2, 2005)

blimey, if that was libelous - check ou the link i posted.

disclaimer: J77 doesn't of course believe any rubbish about anyone he reads on the web and came across that site through a random search on google - what does libel mean


----------



## Epico (Jun 2, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> She's from Huddersfield, not Wigan.



Yes I know - but she reminds me of Wigan


----------



## Bajie (Jun 2, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> That derek info from earlier in the thread is on Wikipedia now:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Michael_Colvin



"It is worthy of note that people around Derek Laud who challenge him appear to suffer significant harm - or to die - with unusual frequency"




Satan!


----------



## Bajie (Jun 2, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> it's been wiped already though. Too libelous. I've got it saved though - where could I put it?
> 
> Mind you I think that Blog is enough...


odd thing is though, just now at 7.15pm I looked at it and it was all there, clicked on the link 5 mins later and it was gone.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 2, 2005)

I really don't think quoting that on this site is a good idea


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 2, 2005)

From popbitch:

Media Whore writes:

    "Big Brother Derek was at a party about seven
    years ago with some gay friends of mine. 
    Towards the end of the night he suddenly stood 
    up and proclaimed to the room, 'You lot are 
    nothing, I've had Michael Portillo.'"


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 2, 2005)

I hate Kemal he's such a fuckin little bitch! 

Maxwell to win


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 2, 2005)

Yeah Maxwell to win
I did'nt realise it was on a hour earlier yesturday so missed all the fun & games with the nominations. Craig will definitely be out tomorrow I reckon


----------



## exosculate (Jun 2, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Yeah Maxwell to win
> I did'nt realise it was on a hour earlier yesturday so missed all the fun & games with the nominations. Craig will definitely be out tomorrow I reckon




I hope so. I think Maxwell is a dick though. A ten-a-penny boredom generator.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 2, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I hate Kemal he's such a fuckin little bitch!
> 
> Maxwell to win




You cant be serious!


----------



## silentNate (Jun 2, 2005)

09016161602


----------



## silentNate (Jun 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> From popbitch:
> 
> Media Whore writes:
> 
> ...


 

If Maxwell can't get Makosi's name right then fuck him


----------



## Groucho (Jun 2, 2005)

All phone NOW!!!  Craig out, Craig out! The whinging whining boring fucker.  Save Mary! Mary* is so cool. 







*Mary, should you get evicted and you read this, I am sure you will be needing somewhere to hide away from the media spotlight; I have just the place. In Essex. There's a gothic mirror and a gargoyle and everything! Just sig on to U75 and pm me.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 3, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> All phone NOW!!!  Craig out, Craig out! The whinging whining boring fucker.  Save Mary! Mary* is so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and should you be reading this Mary and would like somewhere other than Essex, might I suggest New Zealand? Or anywhere thats not Leeds?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 3, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> If Maxwell can't get Makosi's name right then fuck him


Makela is a nob, et over it


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm hopin Craig will be voted out cos, to be fair, he is a prize twatface and another little bitch like Kemal. Also, I would like Mary to stay in a bit longer so you can all see how much of a silly little cow she really is


----------



## exosculate (Jun 3, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I'm hopin Craig will be voted out cos, to be fair, he is a prize twatface and another little bitch like Kemal. Also, I would like Mary to stay in a bit longer so you can all see how much of a silly little cow she really is




And you support Maxwell - who has the philosophical oulook of a London cabbie and is a clone of several million autobot football fan obsessed braindeads.*



* - This is aimed at a sizeable section of fans - not all of them - especially gooners.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 3, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> And you support Maxwell - who has the philosophical oulook of a London cabbie and is a clone of several million autobot football fan obsessed braindeads.


Thats why I like him! He seems like a good bloke, not bitchy and someone who can have a laugh. He seems pretty honest unlike most of the others who are trying to convince themselves they aren't there for fame and fortune (like some kind of experience or other stupid reason) And he made Kemal shit his skirt, which is a bonus

Mary is a complete act from start to finish, people think she's somehow different from the rest cos she's a witch. But she's not. She applied to go on big brother ffs! Thats the first clue! She's thinks that her gimmick will work but at the end of the day she is as much of a tosser as the rest of em (Apart from Kemal, who obviously retains the number one position in the tosser league)


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 3, 2005)

I quite like Maxwell, although he does lose his rag very easily. I think Mary is really unhappy and thinks she has made a mistake going into the house - for her sake I hope she is evicted tonight but I'd rather Craig went.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 3, 2005)

Maxwell is better than that nob Anthony. Can't decide whether I like Science  or not sometimes he seems quite cool but other times he's a total wanker. Less keen on Mary as time goes on all this bullshit about people being "real"   . In fact I don't like anyone in that group -Lesley, Mary or Craig.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 3, 2005)

Vote Craig! Vote Often!


----------



## J77 (Jun 3, 2005)

Epico said:
			
		

> Yes I know - but she reminds me of Wigan


...and both are up North, probably somewhere close to Leeds and Scotland


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 3, 2005)

*Up*
Roberto (numbero uno at the mo)
Maxwell
Kemal
Derek
Lesley

*Down*
Mary
Science
Sam
Saskia
Anthony
Craig
Makino

*
Who?*
Vanessa


----------



## J77 (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone any names for the people yet...

In our house, Lesley is simply *The builder*


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 3, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I quite like Maxwell, although he does lose his rag very easily. I think Mary is really unhappy and thinks she has made a mistake going into the house - for her sake I hope she is evicted tonight but I'd rather Craig went.


She's unhappy cos she got nominated! Of course she's unhappy! She might not win £100,000 which is why she went in in the first place - what's this obsession with thinkin Mary is any different to anyone else?! Is it cos she is trying to come across as some new age spiritualist or summat?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 3, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> She's unhappy cos she got nominated! Of course she's unhappy! She might not win £100,000 which is why she went in in the first place - what's this obsession with thinkin Mary is any different to anyone else?! Is it cos she is trying to come across as some new age spiritualist or summat?



She was depressed and withdrawn before the nominations were announced - witness her mope in bed for 2 hours. 

I think I'd end up like that if I were in there - the pressure to be happy clappy and shallow smiley 24/7 must be immense.


----------



## scooter_uk (Jun 3, 2005)

Sam's a bit of a fox   

The argument between Kamal and Anthony about playing up to the cameras had me pissing myself.....

<cough> not that I'm sad enough to watch it all of course


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm getting to quite like Lesley, and (horror of horrors) Derek too.

But that Craig just has to go. All that whittering last night about not being sordid and debasing his character. Puurrrlease    Vote the shit out.

Btw its almost evens on the Aol (spit) online BB poll. What's the word on the streets?


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 3, 2005)

scooter_uk said:
			
		

> Sam's a bit of a fox
> 
> The argument between Kamal and Anthony about playing up to the cameras had me pissing myself.....
> 
> <cough> not that I'm sad enough to watch it all of course



That was Kemal and Maxwell - all Anthony does is check out his monkey-face in the mirror.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 3, 2005)

Who are you rooting for the boot Ern?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 3, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Who are you rooting for the boot Ern?




Isn't that obvious.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 3, 2005)

I mean tonight like.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 3, 2005)

Ah right - well it was deffo Mary, but her display last night gushing on about Science towards Roberto dropped her down a peg. Craig's drama queen tears made me roar up though and I wouldn't mind seeing more of that, the stupid prick.


----------



## Looby (Jun 3, 2005)

scooter_uk said:
			
		

> Sam's a bit of a fox



I can't describe how much I loathe Sam, she's vile.
Too busy pouting and checking how her (fake) tits look to say anything apart from 'yeah' and 'cool' and giggling like a twat. The only time she speaks is to join in the bitchfest. Nothing of interest to say at all.

Even though she is very manipulative and a bit of a cow I like Makosi and I think she is the sexiest person in there by miles.

VOTE CRAIG OUT


----------



## nathansears (Jun 3, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Even though she is very manipulative and a bit of a cow I like Makosi and I think she is the sexiest person in there by miles.


She looks like the cover of Funkadelic's Maggot Brain IMO


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## pk (Jun 3, 2005)

Craig can die of the ebola virus for all I care.

I want to punch things whenever I see his stupid face.

Kick him out so nobody remembers the insignificant little twat.

Annoying camp Tory idiot Derek can die too, before he throws another epileptic fit in the diary room.


----------



## nathansears (Jun 3, 2005)




----------



## J77 (Jun 3, 2005)

When Craig got well pissed off his gay accent disappeared and his Norfolk drawl showed through. That's been his only good point in the house.


----------



## pk (Jun 3, 2005)

Roberto seems to be the only human being in there.

My predictions for the rest?

Maxwell is going to get booted out for stabbing Kemal.

Kemal - see above.

Derek will be evicted in 2 weeks just as the press discover his penchant for amyl-nitrate laced orange segments and auto-asphyxiation whilst choking his chicken.

Lesley will wake up one morning, and all the silicone from her chest will have leaked and added to the fat in her arse, and she'll leave in floods of tears.

Mary will become possessed by the devil and perform that 360 headspinning trick, before vomiting streams of blood and dying 4 feet above the bed.

Science will be revealed to be a blacked-up white middle-class boy from Warwick who just wants to be Ali G.

Sam will become a newsreader after winning the competition.

Saskia will drown whilst trying to prevent a boat load of scrounging terrorist asylum seekers entering the Port of Dover.

Anthony will fade from the public eye after starring as an extra in Hollyoaks.

Craig will kill himself after he discovers Makosi put him up for eviction.

Makosi will become a successful singer and move to Tokyo.

Vanessa will become a nun.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I can't describe how much I loathe Sam, she's vile.
> Too busy pouting and checking how her (fake) tits look to say anything apart from 'yeah' and 'cool' and giggling like a twat.




agreed.  have you also noticed that, after giving out her fake little laugh, she then peers around to see if people are looking at her?  I don't get it.  She's pretty fit, but so massively insecure and attention craving that it makes me wonder what kind of childhood she had.


----------



## pk (Jun 3, 2005)

Being that I am quite perverted, I like Sam.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 3, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Craig will kill himself after he discovers Makosi put him up for eviction.


Yeah seeing this is going to be brilliant.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 3, 2005)

Craig is a little shit head - is it me or has he not changed his manilla t-shirt all week?

I read in the Mirror his Dad wanted to go on it with him....family of freaks.

I work with Maxwells sister (thats not his real name btw) and she is well embarassed....


----------



## pk (Jun 3, 2005)

I can't wait to see his stupid face crack.

And the reason I hate him so much?

His quote from his interview tape - "I love destroying people's lives".

Seems he can dish it out...but...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2005)

I've just heard something very very shocking about one of the housemates.
Also heard about something BB has planned later on in the show.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 3, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've just heard something very very shocking about one of the housemates.
> Also heard about something BB has planned later on in the show.



would that be derek?

You can pm me any gossip you have!


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 3, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> His quote from his interview tape - "I love destroying people's lives".



Given that he's a flabby hairdresser with an out of date mullet and lives in Norfolk, you'd have to admit that he's had a fair old crack at destroying his own...


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I've just heard something very very shocking about one of the housemates.
> Also heard about something BB has planned later on in the show.



Same here can you PM me. I love hearing things that are very very shocking.   

cheers!


----------



## aqua (Jun 3, 2005)

and here too please


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 3, 2005)

well I thought orang utan's were playful creatures but this one isn't!


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 3, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> and here too please



and me please.

On the subject of Craig.  All I can say is tosser.


----------



## Looby (Jun 3, 2005)

PM me, I won't tell a soul. Very discreet me.  

If you can't tell us the gossip, tell us how you got it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm susceptible to bribery as I have no integrity whatsoever.


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2005)

Come on let us know by PMs, the suspense is killing us!


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 3, 2005)

Let me know! I just want to know!


----------



## Looby (Jun 3, 2005)

Purleeeease, I have Jaffa cakes.

If it's good enough I also have nathansears Glasto ticket. Sure he wouldn't mind.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 3, 2005)

makosi is my favourite at the moment, mad as well as being the only attractive one

craig should go  he is a fuckwit of the highest order - "i tend to look down on people in council houses" prick

mind you maxwell is the worst one, what a twat, and his little catamite who follows him everywhere, a nonentity


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm not going to tell.
I thought I'd just tantalise you lot and look at how excited you've got.
Knowledge is power and shared knowledge dilutes it.

Beside, it'll be more than my job's worth


----------



## Griff (Jun 3, 2005)

"Pretty please with sugar on the top"


----------



## Looby (Jun 3, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm not going to tell.
> I thought I'd just tantalise you lot and look at how excited you've got.
> Knowledge is power and shared knowledge dilutes it.
> 
> Beside, it'll be more than my job's worth



What is your job?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2005)

That would be telling, but there's a clue in the Random & Mundane thread


----------



## aqua (Jun 3, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm not going to tell.
> I thought I'd just tantalise you lot and look at how excited you've got.
> Knowledge is power and shared knowledge dilutes it.
> 
> Beside, it'll be more than my job's worth



ach

I'm not going to be able to watch it for days

you're a spoilsport


----------



## Balbi (Jun 3, 2005)

Damn, add me to the list OU!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 3, 2005)

reckon he don't know nowt he's just a lonely man wanting attention


----------



## Belushi (Jun 3, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> What is your job?



I know his job


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 3, 2005)

anyway PUB BECKONS!!!!

Craig out craig out craig out!!!!!


----------



## Looby (Jun 3, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I know his job



Something media related, Random and Mundane mentions the Backstreet Boys turning up.
Seem to remember a thread ages ago but couldn't find it.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 3, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Something media related, Random and Mundane mentions the Backstreet Boys turning up.
> Seem to remember a thread ages ago but couldn't find it.



warm, he is a bit of a nathan barley...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> warm, he is a bit of a nathan barley...



Oi!


----------



## Looby (Jun 3, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oi!



*goes to search for Barley thread*


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Oi!




tell us, apeboy!


----------



## kea (Jun 3, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I read in the Mirror his Dad wanted to go on it with him....family of freaks.




no, what they said on the BB opening show was that his dad was planning on auditioning but craig persuaded him not to because of the effect it would have on his family etc etc emotional blackmail blah.
what a fucking two faced cock!! 

CRAIG OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


(oh god i have no life ................  )


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> *goes to search for Barley thread*



That's a cold trail, believe me...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> tell us, apeboy!



Do you think I'm gonna capitulate and go 'oh alright then.....'?


----------



## where to (Jun 3, 2005)

C4 innit. the glass building, the news centre or something.


----------



## tommers (Jun 3, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Do you think I'm gonna capitulate and go 'oh alright then.....'?



nope.  just wanted to type "apeboy".

will you give a clue then?  is it something to do with their role in the game that is so shocking?  or is it something along the lines of mr laud's slightly debatable past?


----------



## Looby (Jun 3, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That's a cold trail, believe me...



I know, I know, found it.  

Back to B.B. give us a clue and we could guess. We could all play the yes/no game.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 3, 2005)

This is absolutely textbook. I'm loving it!


----------



## scooter_uk (Jun 3, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> That was Kemal and Maxwell - all Anthony does is check out his monkey-face in the mirror.



Of course!  An(thon)y is the vain git....

Sam is the one I'd choose to drag out on a debauched weekend whatever you lot think of her


----------



## Looby (Jun 3, 2005)

scooter_uk said:
			
		

> Of course!  An(thon)y is the vain git....
> 
> Sam is the one I'd choose to drag out on a debauched weekend whatever you lot think of her



She's all talk.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 3, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> (oh god i have no life ................  )


nah... finger on the pulse more like.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 3, 2005)

I think the gossip relates to Portaloo.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 3, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I can't describe how much I loathe Sam, she's vile.
> Too busy pouting and checking how her (fake) tits look to say anything apart from 'yeah' and 'cool' and giggling like a twat. The only time she speaks is to join in the bitchfest. Nothing of interest to say at all.



And she has a really wide mouth - she looks like the wide mouthed frog.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 3, 2005)

I will do absofuckinglutely anything if you gimme the goss!!!


----------



## Leon (Jun 3, 2005)

Sam - she's well annoying but she is well fit. Mmmmm.



Cry baby Craig to go.


----------



## where to (Jun 3, 2005)

there is some dodgy stuff about derek floating about on this internet, i think i got the links from here, doesn't get more taboo or er,  shocking/ controversial.

unsubstanstiated though


----------



## rednblack (Jun 3, 2005)

sam is not well fit, she is bland - leslie and makosi are both more attractive, all the blokes are minging


----------



## Leon (Jun 3, 2005)

Erm... nah.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 3, 2005)

oh and the stuff around mr laud is largely unsubstantiated rumours, although he is a deeply unpleasent rightwing cunt though

there is no evidence of his involvement in a highly orgnised pedo ring afaik


----------



## Numbers (Jun 3, 2005)

scary-stary-mary-o'leary deserves a good fisting imo, and I don't mean the pleasurable type either... she really gets on my goat... but I want her to stay in so as she's tortured by the scum.


----------



## Looby (Jun 3, 2005)

Grrrrrrrrr, fucking Sam has just been in the diary room.
Did I mention that I can't stand her?

She's so false, and irritating, and her fucking giggle.  
Nathansears thinks she's a mentalist. I think she's just wrong.


----------



## spiralx (Jun 3, 2005)

Mary has been evicted... boo. Now we have to put up with more tears and whining from that twat Craig.

And agreed that Sam is a slapper. WTF was that performance in the diary room about?


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 3, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> scary-stary-mary-o'leary deserves a good fisting imo, and I don't mean the pleasurable type either...



Charming.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 3, 2005)

spiralx said:
			
		

> Mary has been evicted... boo. Now we have to put up with more tears and whining from that twat Craig.
> 
> :


bit of a surprise that weren't it   Just hope he don't do any more Britney impersonations during his stay in the house, that was truly atrocious he can't sing a note


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 3, 2005)

And I thought Craig wasn't going to degrade his character! Fuckwit!

Shame about Mary but there you go. I didn't think she'd go down well with the mid-teen Heat-reading demographic.

But Sam, everytime she opens her mouth I just feel more sorry for her. It's sad that the only thing she think she's got to offer is the possibility of shagging one of the lads. At least she's not racist though, unlike some of the other little turds.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 3, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> But Sam, everytime she opens her mouth I just feel more sorry for her. It's sad that the only thing she think she's got to offer is the possibility of shagging one of the lads.



She'll try it on with Maxwell soon, since Anthony has rejected her. He'll be made up if she does!


----------



## kea (Jun 3, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Charming.




that's what i thought too. beyond the pale, tone.



as for mary - how the fuck did that happen?!


----------



## Groucho (Jun 3, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> scary-stary-mary-o'leary deserves a good fisting imo, and I don't mean the pleasurable type either... she really gets on my goat... but I want her to stay in so as she's tortured by the scum.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 3, 2005)

I am never watching BB again. Ever.    

(((((((Mary)))))))


----------



## Bajie (Jun 4, 2005)

ding dong the witch has gone

GOOD

snooty cow, she will probably get a job with some tabloid as the new mystic meg.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 4, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> scary-stary-mary-o'leary deserves a good fisting imo, and I don't mean the pleasurable type either... she really gets on my goat... but I want her to stay in so as she's tortured by the scum.



bad shit there tony - not like you


----------



## Bajie (Jun 4, 2005)

so..the question should be who would you most like to see shag in the house? 

Personally I would like to see Derek rodger Maxwell... that would be ok.

According to the gossip webpages Derek has a abnormally huge dick, that is from the same webpages with the MI5 organised child abuse stuff on them though...


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 4, 2005)

A bit of false whiskers don't fool me.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 4, 2005)

Current League Table:

1. Roberto
2. Maxwell
3. Kemal
4. Makosi
5. Derek
6. Lesley
7. Sam (looks alone)
8. Anthony
9. Science
10. Vanessa
11. Saskia
12. Craig


----------



## scooter_uk (Jun 4, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Grrrrrrrrr, fucking Sam has just been in the diary room.
> Did I mention that I can't stand her?
> 
> She's so false, and irritating, and her fucking giggle.
> Nathansears thinks she's a mentalist. I think she's just wrong.



She's tops - I win (just because!)....

Haven't heard her talk though


----------



## silentNate (Jun 4, 2005)

If Vanessa left would anyone notice?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 4, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> I am never watching BB again. Ever.
> 
> (((((((Mary)))))))


Ha ha ha ha! Would have prefered to see Craig gone but at the same time glad that idiot Mary's gone too!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah but she was too calm when she left. She didn't get angry enougth about Makosi, teh eviction was a bit rubbish really.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 4, 2005)

At least Craig would get out of bed ...


----------



## Numbers (Jun 4, 2005)

The only reason I'd have liked her to stay in was because she couldn't stand most of the other housemates and it might have got interesting.  But god was she annoying, the worst arguer I've ever seen in my life and the rudest bitch I've seen in a long time.  feck her.

psychic me arse.

Maxwell to win


----------



## exosculate (Jun 4, 2005)

Mary offered more potential entertainment than Craig.

Its always the same - the audience keeps the bland ones in and the prog gets more boring as it goes along.


----------



## pk (Jun 5, 2005)

Craig is a cunt, he must be destroyed.

Mary pissed me off though, glad she's gone.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Mary offered more potential entertainment than Craig.
> 
> Its always the same - the audience keeps the bland ones in and the prog gets more boring as it goes along.


 Fair point... However the next eviction will be interesting as Mary contacted Fat Baz and her crystal ball says it will be between Roberto and Vanessa...
Vanessa will be out 

......................................
Am I the only one who is growing to like Lesley day by day? For a 19 year old she is showing a lot of respect for others and seems to have a lot of time and compassion considering her early 'bimbo' appearance.
Derek is the most mature of them all and will definately make it to the later weeks imho


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 5, 2005)

I quite like Lesley as well - she's very down to earth and I think what you see is what you get, with her.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 5, 2005)

lesley is sound


----------



## exosculate (Jun 5, 2005)

Lesley is honest but boring and too Vicky Pollard for me.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 5, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I quite like Lesley as well - she's very down to earth and I think what you see is what you get, with her.



Which is both quite a lot and not a lot.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Lesley is honest but boring and too Vicky Pollard for me.



she's nothing like vicky pollard ffs


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 5, 2005)

I definately prefer her to Saskia and Makosi. Wish she wouldn't hang around with that prick Craig though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 5, 2005)

What the fuck was all that counting about?


----------



## Groucho (Jun 5, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Fair point... However the next eviction will be interesting as Mary contacted Fat Baz and her crystal ball says it will be between Roberto and Vanessa...
> Vanessa will be out



  

You mean Mary has contacted Fat Baz and not me, and then Fat Baz spoke to you not me?!  Betrayal!    

Mary was good upon eviction. Such a lovely person, and very true to herself and unbitter.  I haven't watched it since of course...


----------



## silentNate (Jun 5, 2005)

I think any poster would find it difficult to be derogative about Mary having seen her eviction interview, she was brave and truthfull


----------



## harpo (Jun 5, 2005)

she was, but betrayed herself in the house by being intense and unapproachable.  It became obvious that this was due to shyness and insecurity when we saw her interviewed but to the housemates I think she came over all wrong.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh dear, our Science and (very) wide boy Maxwell had a little bit of a pseudo-rumble.    

Good to see Vanessa actually get a funny moment this evening.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 5, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Oh dear, our Science and (very) wide boy Maxwell had a little bit of a pseudo-rumble.
> 
> Good to see Vanessa actually get a funny moment this evening.




I vote that Vanessa thing funniest moment so far. The BB geezer ad-libbed well beyond the prepared script - quality moment.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 5, 2005)

It's about time BB started doing something with the more anonymous housemates, otherwise out the door they will go.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah there hasn't been enougth of their interviews in the DR shown.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 5, 2005)

i've got a mate from chapeltown (who's inside at the mo') and science is his clone, he even started talking in an identical way in the diary room after the handbags
i bet they know eachother...


----------



## Maggot (Jun 6, 2005)

Things are getting pretty saucy atm!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 6, 2005)

hahaha award to Science for lobbing that bin......  that was well funny.... 

and his excuse that it slipped out of his hand was genius.....


----------



## Biffo (Jun 6, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> hahaha award to Science for lobbing that bin......  that was well funny....
> 
> and his excuse that it slipped out of his hand was genius.....



Not genius really with 10 million cameras around the place to prove him wrong and therefore guilty of going over the top in retaliation to a situation he instigated. They are all pricks but Science is a major prick.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 6, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> she's nothing like vicky pollard ffs



Size-wise she is


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 6, 2005)

Biffo said:
			
		

> Not genius really with 10 million cameras around the place to prove him wrong and therefore guilty of going over the top in retaliation to a situation he instigated. They are all pricks but Science is a major prick.



10 million cameras eh? blimey thats quite a lot.

science is


----------



## rednblack (Jun 6, 2005)

fairplay to anyone who throws a bin at that nob maxwell


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 6, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Things are getting pretty saucy atm!



Really? What have we missed???


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 6, 2005)

I quite like Science most of the time he does go a bit weird sometimes though. Can't stand Makosi, Craig, Kamal or Lesley they all spend their time bitching about other people.


----------



## zenie (Jun 6, 2005)

can't stand Makosi either.

Lovin - Derek and his tantrums (Even though he is one of only 3 black head huntsmans in the country    ) 

Hatin - Kamal is to far up his own arse and uber intelligent (or at least he thinks he is)

Annoyed by - Science he'll be out soon - he has too much of a chip on his shoulder for my liking.

Lovin- Vanessa, Craig and Lesleys bitching sessions


----------



## zenie (Jun 6, 2005)

And you reckon this doesn't look like Vicky Pollard?   

bb article


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 6, 2005)

I actually felt sorry for Sam on BBLB this afternoon. Typical that that little turd Craig and his wannabe faghags gang up on one of the less secure and confidence-lacking housemates.    

They will get theirs.


----------



## zenie (Jun 6, 2005)

Fuckin Lesley she's like some redneck pikey!!!!

Felt sorry for Sam too


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 6, 2005)

*a boot stamping on the face of humanity forever?*

I was reading 1984 today. Its a lot better than ch4's version.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 6, 2005)

lol, Sam is so p'd off cos Anthony & Trotter have blown her out... lovely stuff.  Getting so annoyed over a make-up bag, when in fact it's cos she was blown off like a bit of fluff.  lovely stuff indeed.  Take it like the joke it is you stupid caaa...

keep her in tho' - torture like this is entertainment.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 6, 2005)

(((Sam)))

I really feel for her. 

I would love to see Lesley try and pick on one of the more mouthier housemates. What an absolute bitcho!

Ooooh and I wonder if we can expect some more faux lesbianism from her and Vanessa when nominations are nearly due next time round.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 6, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> lol, Sam is so p'd off cos Anthony & Trotter have blown her out... lovely stuff.  Getting so annoyed over a make-up bag, when in fact it's cos she was blown off like a bit of fluff.  lovely stuff indeed.  Take it like the joke it is you stupid caaa...
> 
> keep her in tho' - torture like this is entertainment.



It's more than a make up bag for her though. Sam obviously feels inadequate anyway in the housemate stakes and it's clear from her diary room sessions that she thinks all she has to offer the viewers is her body. That is an extremely upsetting state of affairs, and one I can empathise with.

And to be honest I'd be extremely pissed off if a smarmy little shit and his faghags nicked my make up bag, slippers, pet pepperami or whatever.


----------



## oisleep (Jun 6, 2005)

are you a girl echo beach, i always thought you were a bloke


----------



## pennimania (Jun 6, 2005)

*I dislike Sam intensely*

but I really felt sorry for her.

This is bullying - pure and simple.

It reminds me of having my pencil case hidden by a bunch of cunts when I was 12  

That make up bag is her security blanket. And she can't go home and wail to her mum


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 6, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> lol, Sam is so p'd off cos Anthony & Trotter have blown her out... lovely stuff.  Getting so annoyed over a make-up bag, when in fact it's cos she was blown off like a bit of fluff.  lovely stuff indeed.  Take it like the joke it is you stupid caaa...
> 
> keep her in tho' - torture like this is entertainment.


The editing was shit tonight. It missed out a whole half hour of lesley, Craig and co bitching about Sam and then planning to make her cry. She may be a bit thick but they were absolute shits.
Also didn't have Lesley threating to punch her.


----------



## where to (Jun 7, 2005)

they're all a bunch of cunts except for science and maybe roberto, who are both fucking characatures themselves.

dogs.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 7, 2005)

what a twat roberto is

i thought it was funny as fuck when sam was crying over her make up bag, fair play to lesley she's my favourite to win now

mind you kamal and science keep going up in my opinion as well...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 7, 2005)

I want Science to win at the moment. He's pretty smart (worked out the Makosi thing) and doesn't spend all his time bitching behind peoples backs, plus he's from Leeds. I fucking hate Craig moaning little fuckhead and Lesley's not much better.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 7, 2005)

i think we can all agree on craig being a complete twat


----------



## Griff (Jun 7, 2005)

What did Roberto say to Kemal to make him go into such a tizz? Got in half way through it and missed that bit.

Cringeworthy TV, the hiding of the make-up bag. My God these people are dreadful.


----------



## kea (Jun 7, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I vote that Vanessa thing funniest moment so far. The BB geezer ad-libbed well beyond the prepared script - quality moment.




it was hysterical  


edit: updated likes and dislikes ...

like - 
roberto, vanessa, sam, derek

dislike - 
makosi, lesley, craig, maxwell, anthony

indifferent - 
science, kemal, saskia


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 7, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> What did Roberto say to Kemal to make him go into such a tizz? Got in half way through it and missed that bit.
> 
> Cringeworthy TV, the hiding of the make-up bag. My God these people are dreadful.


Roberto said that Kemal should have told his parents that he was gay in person before he went on big brother rather than letting them find out on national TV


----------



## Allan (Jun 7, 2005)

11:33 am: Roberto and a couple of the others have just been discussing the food ration situation when Kemal came running out of the diary room screaming like a girl that he's now got liquid eyeliner.

Roberto's expression of stunned exasperation was an absolute picture! I genuinely did LOL!


----------



## rednblack (Jun 7, 2005)

kamal is funny, unlike the "drunken cartoon horse" lookalike roberto, who is just an fucking irritating eytie numpty


----------



## rednblack (Jun 7, 2005)

i like saskia more now as well, seeing the wheels turning as she tried to think of questions for maxwell yesterday - she's quite funny really


----------



## Belushi (Jun 7, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> i like saskia more now as well, seeing the wheels turning as she tried to think of questions for maxwell yesterday - she's quite funny really



If I hadn't seen her initial interview I'd like her a lot more than I do.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 7, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> If I hadn't seen her initial interview I'd like her a lot more than I do.



yeah that put me off her a lot, but at the end of the day there's an actual fascist in there (derek) who seems to be worryingly popular her silly ignorance could be overcome i'd much rather see her win than him, or craig, or roberto for that matter


----------



## J77 (Jun 7, 2005)

Big brother - bit shit, innit.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Big brother - bit shit, innit.


Shaddddap!


----------



## J77 (Jun 7, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Shaddddap!


Still watching it tho'

Has to get interesting soon.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2005)

Up to now...

Like...Maxwell, Science, Roberto, Saskia, Makosi
Indifferent...Vanessa, Derek, Sam
Hate...Kemal, Lesely, Craig

Anthony comes somewhere between hate and indifferent. I think he's quite pathetic but at the same time cant help feeling sorry for him. He's probably the least intelligent person in their and everything he does is geared towards kissing Maxwell's arse. He's always after his approval and out to impress him (which is why he argued with Science after he chucked a bin at Maxwell) He's not done anything to piss me off which is why he doesn't qualify for being hated, but he is too pathetic to score indifferent! Oh and the last catagory "hate" could also be replaced by "die bastards die" I really really do fucking detest Kemal and Lesely, altho Kemal hasn't been too bad this week, but Lesely! Jesus Christ I cannot wait til she gets evicted cos she honestly wont know why everyone is booing the stupid c**t and that will make her more upset and that will make me happy!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Still watching it tho'
> 
> Has to get interesting soon.


Waddya mean soon?! This is already the funniest Big Brother I've seen!


----------



## J77 (Jun 7, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Waddya mean soon?! This is already the funniest Big Brother I've seen!


Bunch of wallys fighting.

edit: the bb thread in general's quite exciting tho'


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Jesus Christ I cannot wait til she gets evicted cos she honestly wont know why everyone is booing the stupid c**t and that will make her more upset and that will make me happy!


That's a bit mean, I'm not fond of her or anyone in the house, as far as one can have any feelings one way or another for some strangers, but I don't want to see a silly stupid girl crying on a Friday night and I certainly wouldn't be 'happy' about it.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That's a bit mean, I'm not fond of her or anyone in the house, as far as one can have any feelings one way or another for some strangers, but I don't want to see a silly stupid girl crying on a Friday night and I certainly wouldn't be 'happy' about it.


I do, and I would be more than happy. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2005)

Certainly - if you admit that you like to wallow in other people's misery.


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 7, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> Roberto said that Kemal should have told his parents that he was gay in person before he went on big brother rather than letting them find out on national TV



They needed _telling?_


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Certainly - if you admit that you like to wallow in other people's misery.


Well its not like I enjoy wellowing in just anyone's misery, but at the end of the day, they knew whay they were letting themselves in for and I dont particularly like the type of person that would go onto Big Brother in the first place, and Lesely really does need bringing down a peg or two, and I cant think of any better way to drill it home to her than when she leaves the Big Brother house to a chorus of boos and breaks down in tears in front of the entire nation - and while I'm stuffing my face with popcorn I will think to myself "serves you right"


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> They needed _telling?_


That is exactly the same thing I thought when he said they didn't know!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 7, 2005)

Nominations today    I hope it's Roberto that is up he's geting on my nerves lately he's like a grumpy old woman fussing around the kitchen and picking on Kemal all the time!

So far 
Like  - Maxwell,Derek,Sam, Saskia,Kemal,Makosi
Dislike - Leslie, Roberto,Science
Hate - Craig
Indiffrent - Anthony, Vanessa


----------



## kea (Jun 7, 2005)

i hope craig is nominated, against someone really popular, so that it's a foregone conclusion he'll be out - i really hate the ego boost he musta got by not being voted out last week ...


----------



## rednblack (Jun 7, 2005)

i'd like to see craig the streak of piss voted out defo, i reckon though it will be vanessa and sam up for nomination with venessa out - just because she hasnt done owt (i am warming to her though)


----------



## J77 (Jun 7, 2005)

I reckon Craig should win cos everyone hates him.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 7, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> i'd like to see craig the streak of piss voted out defo, i reckon though it will be vanessa and sam up for nomination with venessa out - just because she hasnt done owt (i am warming to her though)



She wont be going anywhere now shes demonstrated to the Great British Public that shes up for a bit of girl on girl action   

Craig must die.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 7, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> She wont be going anywhere now shes demonstrated to the Great British Public that shes up for a bit of girl on girl action



thats true, all they needed was makosi joining in and that would have been my dreams for the night


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> i hope craig is nominated, against someone really popular, so that it's a foregone conclusion he'll be out - i really hate the ego boost he musta got by not being voted out last week ...



definitely.  he is such a fucking egotistical, self-centred, manipulative little bitch.

get him out, put him straight up against a wall and shoot him in the back of the head, hitman style.

the world would be a better place.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> definitely.  he is such a fucking egotistical, self-centred, manipulative little bitch.
> 
> get him out, put him straight up against a wall and shoot him in the back of the head, hitman style.
> 
> the world would be a better place.


Ya see Orang Utan, all I want to see is people cry! This guy whats em sent to the firing squad!


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ya see Orang Utan, all I want to see is people cry! This guy whats em sent to the firing squad!



who said anything about a squad???

just one man and one silenced pistol.


----------



## kea (Jun 7, 2005)

been reading the BB forums (yeah i know, sucker for punishment etc etc  ) and it's quite interesting to see who's popular in the world of hardcore BB fans who are actually likely to vote.
looks like craig isn't as hated as i wish.
also opinions divided over lesley / sam - more people supporting lesley than i woulda thought ...


----------



## rednblack (Jun 7, 2005)

yay lesley!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 7, 2005)

Sam's going to get evicted this week unless there is some twist like last week. I think Craig will do quite well, unfortunately


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> Sam's going to get evicted this week unless there is some twist like last week. I think Craig will do quite well, unfortunately




yes, I think you might be right.   

I do feel sorry for Sam, I think she is quite a messed up, damaged person.  maybe it's best for her if she got out quick, without being bullied and excluded too much.

I saw that Kamal made a point of inviting her over to do some "chanting".  He told BB that he's "taken her under his wing".  Well done mate.


----------



## where to (Jun 7, 2005)

*off some bb fansite*

Derek to Roberto:

"You’re sensitive, you brood too much. I could have someone executed in the morning and go out for a 3 course meal that night."

A shocked Makosi wanted further clarification, asking: "You're brutal, is that what you're saying?"

Without flinching Derek agreed, "Oh yes, I could have been a very good African dictator."

____________

where to says - "derek is a cunt"


----------



## rednblack (Jun 7, 2005)

derek is a fascist, he was secretary of the ultra rightwing monday club, at the extreme end of the conservative party (they're so rightwing mps are banned from it)


----------



## Belushi (Jun 7, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> derek is a fascist, he was secretary of the ultra rightwing monday club, at the extreme end of the conservative party (they're so rightwing mps are banned from it)



Aye, he was the only black member ever. Odd seeing that they advocated the forced repatriation of black britons.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 7, 2005)

I felt an urge to switch channels. I found that Mary was on BBLB and Uri Gellar has confirmed her genuine psychic ability.    


The Monday Club are a right-wing pressure group within the Tory party who have a history of racism. The MC waskept at a distance even by Thatcher and has a history of inviting extreme right-wing figures, including fascists, to speak at their events and have had 'former' NF members amongst their ranks. Haven't heard much of them lately.  

Christine Hamilton is now on estolling the virtues of Derek. Apparently it is her fault he is on.  She says: "If you spoke to Derek on the telephone without seing him you would think he was an English Duke."


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 7, 2005)

Sam is a silly cow - why the fuck did she need her make up bag at that time of night?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Sam is a silly cow - why the fuck did she need her make up bag at that time of night?


It was what the makeup bag represented!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Aye, he was the only black member ever. Odd seeing that they advocated the forced repatriation of black britons.


Do you think that his fellow members used to say to him, 'you're alright for a darkie. It's the others that I can't stand'?


----------



## kea (Jun 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Sam is a silly cow - why the fuck did she need her make up bag at that time of night?



it had her pill in it, apparently.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 7, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Do you think that his fellow members used to say to him, 'you're alright for a darkie. It's the others that I can't stand'?



'Yeah, Dereks alright, he's one of us really...'


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Sam is a silly cow - why the fuck did she need her make up bag at that time of night?



I reckon it was more that she was being bullied by at least three other people, on national tv, with the express intention of making her cry.


----------



## kea (Jun 7, 2005)

apparently they'd already hidden several items of her clothing but that wasn't shown in the edited highlights or summat ... (this is according to posters on the BB boards btw!)


----------



## rednblack (Jun 7, 2005)

i thought it was funny tbh, i don't think they did it maliceously


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 7, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> I reckon it was more that she was being bullied by at least three other people, on national tv, with the express intention of making her cry.



Life is hard - you've got take the crunchy with the smooth sometimes, I'm afraid.


----------



## tommers (Jun 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Life is hard - you've got take the crunchy with the smooth sometimes, I'm afraid.



yep, but you don't have to smile about it....


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 7, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> i thought it was funny tbh, i don't think they did it maliceously


But they did, after an hour of bithcing about her they said thay wanted to fuck her over and make her cry. Seriously the edited highlights were crap. Lesley Craig and co were out of order.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 7, 2005)

Even with this twis I still think Sam will be the one to go.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 7, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> 'Yeah, Dereks alright, he's one of us really...'


Dont ya mean..."Yeah, Golly's alright, he's one of us really..."!


----------



## harpo (Jun 7, 2005)

Roberto must die, he must DIE!  Ugh, who does he think he is?  And his face is too big.  He bears a horrible resemblance to BA Robertson 

('who'?  I hear under 35s cry)


----------



## Groucho (Jun 7, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> Roberto must die, he must DIE!  Ugh, who does he think he is?  And his face is too big.  He bears a horrible resemblance to BA Robertson
> 
> ('who'?  I hear under 35s cry)



Who?


----------



## harpo (Jun 7, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Who?



Nice try Groucho.  You know all about cool in the kaftan love and peace man.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 7, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> Nice try Groucho.  You know all about cool in the kaftan love and peace man.



Never heard of it.   

Never watched Big Brother either.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 7, 2005)

Knock it off, harpo!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 7, 2005)

They are all up - wey hey

Vote out Sam - has there ever been a more empty and vacuous housemate?


----------



## Looby (Jun 7, 2005)

They really have to get rid of Sam-she is truly awful.

I did feel a bit sorry for her over the make-up bag thing but I couldn't help laughing when she was in the diary room talking about it. 'I really need it, it's got my lip gloss in and everyfink.'  

I saw on the BB news that she had a dress and a top go missing but I thought it was BB and she was the next 'unlucky' housemate. And while I'm on the subject of her clothes, pink top and tight lemon jeans- jeeesus.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 7, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> They really have to get rid of Sam-she is truly awful.
> 
> I did feel a bit sorry for her over the make-up bag thing but I couldn't help laughing when she was in the diary room talking about it. 'I really need it, it's got my lip gloss in and everyfink.'
> 
> I saw on the BB news that she had a dress and a top go missing but I thought it was BB and she was the next 'unlucky' housemate. And while I'm on the subject of her clothes, pink top and tight lemon jeans- jeeesus.




Not to mention the bikini overkill.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 7, 2005)

Who will Be The 2nd Eviction On Big Brother? 

11/10 Lesley 

2/1 Sam 

13/2 Science 

10/1 Craig 

10/1 Vanessa 

12/1 Roberto 

14/1 Derek 

25/1 Kemal 

33/1 Anthony 

33/1 Makosi 

50/1 Saskia 

66/1 Maxwell


----------



## exosculate (Jun 7, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Who will Be The 2nd Eviction On Big Brother?
> 
> 11/10 Lesley
> 
> ...




Is that your own figures? Or where did it it come from?


----------



## harpo (Jun 7, 2005)

my 'most loathed' will probably change in a few hours...


----------



## kea (Jun 7, 2005)

oh christ what a choice do i vote for craig or lesley to go??!?!? 
<indecision>


edit: according to the odds on the bb website, saskia is favourite to win at the moment!!




> Saskia  	4 - 1
> Roberto  	14 - 1
> Maxwell 	9 - 2
> Craig 	20 - 1
> ...


----------



## exosculate (Jun 7, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> oh christ what a choice do i vote for craig or lesley to go??!?!?
> <indecision>
> 
> 
> edit: according to the odds on the bb website, saskia is favourite to win at the moment!!




What about Sam?


----------



## agricola (Jun 7, 2005)

lesley is without merit, though i concede she has never been as annoying as the pregnant craig was.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 7, 2005)

Chuck 'em all out except Kemal and, _maybe_, Science. 

(Makosi lost all credibility when she nominated Mary). 

Not that I'm watching this *bollocks*


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 7, 2005)

I think Maxwell will win. He's hilarious!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I think Maxwell will win. He's hilarious!




But he hates lefties.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 7, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> But he hates lefties.



So do I


----------



## Numbers (Jun 7, 2005)

The only thing that annoys me about Maxwell is the "off the hook" comment he keeps bleating out.

Sam is such a dull twat, but she's a bit like Tara Palmer Tomkinson in that as annoying as she is... she's extremely shagalicious, not as much as Makosie tho'.  she's ace.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 7, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> But he hates lefties.


I'm ambidextrous so it's doesn't matter


----------



## exosculate (Jun 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> So do I



blimey


----------



## pk (Jun 7, 2005)

Keep Sam, she's fucking gorgeous to look at.

The less they say the better IMO, same goes for Vanessa, she keeps her mouth shut, she's OK by me.

Actually, no, fuck Vanessa, just seen her in the nominations. Stupid bitch.

That horrible bucket of rancid shit they call Lesley has to go. 

She's your typically thick-as-shit lowest IQ contestant following in the footsteps of Jade Goody et al, but without the charm or the pitiful childlike innocence. Totally jealous of Sam, presumably because Sam is relatively attractive and Lesley is most definitely one of the ugliest people the show has ever featured.
Good to see her crocodile tears in the Diary Room though, even though they were utterly fake. 
Stupid fucking vacuous accent, too. Fuck her off sharpish.

Craig is still the lowest of the low, and not only eviction but physical harm is what that fucker deserves. 

Kemal - looks like Leo Sayer in drag, grounds enough for eviction for me.

Derek is a cunt but he's funny.

The rest are alright I guess, wouldn't cross the street to meet them, but fuck it, you'd have to be a complete tosser to want to go on that show these days.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 7, 2005)

Re: nominations and eviction voting. It's the same story every year isn't it? Women beware women.
I'm really bored of seeing five blokes and one woman in the final six, but i'm not sure how they'd fix the problem - it's a real flaw in the show (or human nature, call it what you will) IMHO.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 7, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Is that your own figures? Or where did it it come from?


Paddy Power


----------



## pk (Jun 7, 2005)

Exellent, they're all up.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 7, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Exellent, they're all up.


If you even read this page before posting, you'd have known that a long time ago.

Hate Vanessa now.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 7, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Keep Sam, she's fucking gorgeous to look at.
> 
> The less they say the better IMO, same goes for Vanessa, she keeps her mouth shut, she's OK by me.
> 
> ...



poetry pk, poetry.  just read it out to my missus and she's laughing too.  top stuff.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 7, 2005)

I watched the 1st one and now I'm watching this one and I like Vanessa, she reminds me of my sister and I hope she wins   

I don't really like any of the rest of them


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 7, 2005)

Good they're all up thanks to that snidey cow Vanessa. Now Craig must go.

My chart:

1. Kemal - still funny as fuck
2. Roberto - oasis of sanity
3. Derek - dry funny tory bastard
4. Sam - easy on the eye
5. Maxwell - funny bloke for a gooner
6. Saskia - starting to become okay
7. Anthony - the pet dog of the house
8. Science - the lame-brain mascot

Hate:
9. Makosi - 2-faced princess
10. Vanessa - bit early to be making cliques - private school cow
11. Lesley - boring teenage skool bully who wishes she was back at skool
12. Craig - self-centred cunt


----------



## pk (Jun 7, 2005)

Fuckin' hell, I agree with Ern's chart, apart from Kemal whom I can't stand.

I watch it with the sound down most of the time.

Listening to his terminal whining you can surely understand why.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 7, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> are you a girl echo beach, i always thought you were a bloke



Always had gender issue my friend. Which is actually quite cool   

Well I think so anyway.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 7, 2005)

I am torn.

I absolutely detest Craig. And now he 'comes out' as straight, and claims to have no interest in sex. That's quite handy, cos I doubt many girls would be interested in  having it off with this loathesome turdiness.

And Lesley, who was going up in my estimation has hit rock bottom with her bullying antics last night. Biggest tits in Huddersfield? Biggest tit more like.

I would be over the moon if either of these bitches went.

On the face of it, Craig pisses me off more. But Lesley is more likely to go, so my vote is for her. Be off with you!


----------



## pk (Jun 7, 2005)

Huddersfield's a shithole.

Judging by Lesley's looks, it must be missing its shit.


----------



## Bajie (Jun 7, 2005)

I wouldnt kick her out of bed on a rainy sunday morning


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 8, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> I wouldnt kick her out of bed on a rainy sunday morning


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 8, 2005)

after seeing kamel's nomination rant i cant wait for the odious little fuck to be booted out. what a twat. glad sam was nominated. she doesnt seem to contribute much and have you seen the size of her mouth. its huge.


----------



## newbie (Jun 8, 2005)

I thought it was rather a good rant.  That diva was cross!  At some point, of course, he'll rant at someone to their face.  Which will be well worth watching.


----------



## kea (Jun 8, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Hate Vanessa now.




yeah my opinion of her has been rapidly revised - there are some clear cliques forming now.

i reckon i'm voting for lesley. i have a nasty feeling that most people will vote for sam, but i'm hoping that everyone who doesn't will unite to attempt to boot lesley out ...


----------



## flimsier (Jun 8, 2005)

I have a horrible feeling Sam might be going. I don't really have an opinion on her - she's OK sometimes and a bit of a whinger sometimes.

I would vote for Lesley without a doubt. Craig would be my first choice but I think Lesley is much more likely to go...!


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 8, 2005)

Lesley's too young to be in this - she has the mind of a 14 year old who still thinks its cool to smoke lamberts down the alley and pick on quiet kids.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2005)

Lesley is favourite with the bookies atm but it's really close bewteen her and Sam. I really want Craig to go but if it's a choice between Sam and Lesley it's Lesley every time.


----------



## marshall (Jun 8, 2005)

The editing's a disgrace, though.

Lesley's been completely out of order with Sam; relentless schoolgirl bullying that hasn't made it to the highlights 'cos they want to keep that pig Lesley in for as long as possible.

Vote out any one of Team Britney. In fact, vote out Craig or Vanessa, leave Lesley isolated and stewing...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah editing has been even worse than usual. Not to mention all the stuff on BBLB about how great Kemal and Derek are.


----------



## kea (Jun 8, 2005)

interesting why they chose to put them all up for eviction ... presumably cos they could see that as things stood, sam was a dead cert to go, whereas now it's opened up a bit more. suggestions on the bb board that it was also to solve the bullying situation without big brother's intervention, by having people vote lesley out - not sure i buy that tho, surely if that's what they wanted they'd have edited the highlights to make lesley look worse?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 8, 2005)

I thought they were the biggest bunch of morons in one room on Earth when I first saw it last week, but now I think many of them are actually very funny. With the notable exception being Lesley.   

Sam is so unintentionally funny, it's tragic - but at least she has the same carcrash entertainment value as Derek.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 8, 2005)

That's twice that Sam would have been up for eviction and twice she has had a kind of reprieve (I know she is facing th evote this week but with everyone else too). 

BB obviously want to keep her in so that she can get her implants out during the hot steamy days of June.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 8, 2005)

Don't think so the editing has been hugely biased in favour of Lesley. It think they just want to do stuff with the nominations to get more people voting.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jun 8, 2005)

Im actually pretty suprised that there are people that seem to like Lesley.
Like people have mentioned already, she is nothing more than a bully. Its disgusting.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 8, 2005)

i think i'll vote for either roberto or craig they are the biggest cunts in there - science to win (at the moment)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 8, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> The editing's a disgrace, though.
> 
> Lesley's been completely out of order with Sam; relentless schoolgirl bullying that hasn't made it to the highlights 'cos they want to keep that pig Lesley in for as long as possible.
> 
> ...



 Yes that was almost painful to watch   - all that buisness when Lesley went out of her way to make Sam cry  -may all go in Sam's favour though as people will sorry for her now ( I had'nt really noticed her before that incident!) Thought BB is being inconsistent though, when Science lobbed the bin at Maxwell they were both hauled into the diary room, warned and seperated for a bit, but have'nt seen BB pulling Lesley up over her threatening behaviour to Sam at all!
Funniest bit of last nights show was seeing Kemal all crossed legged doing his buddhist chanting bit - thought he was supposed to be a muslim?  
Craig out on Friday!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 8, 2005)

I think Sam is most likely to go out as she will have the most concentrated vote against her; Lesley and Craig are likely to split the vote that could save her. Although it does look like Lesley will get more votes out of the two, enough people will vote for Craig to bring Lesley's number down enough.

I can't believe noone has yet mentioned Craig's complaint about Sam being rude by calling him camp!   The guy's a fucking shite, and I have to say I want him out more than Lesley, _just_.

I may vote tactically though....


----------



## kea (Jun 8, 2005)

vote tactically. lesley is the only realistic contender ... as you say, if ppl vote for craig it will just split the anti-'britney posse' vote ...


----------



## J77 (Jun 8, 2005)

The votes will go the way of the norm, ie. probably not the U75 way.

What's popbitch (or whatever they're called now) predicting?


----------



## kea (Jun 8, 2005)

v true - we can but try tho ...


----------



## rednblack (Jun 8, 2005)

i think vanessa is the most likely to actually be voted out - as she has done very little


----------



## exosculate (Jun 8, 2005)

Looks like Leslie odds on with the bookies to be out, only Sam can realistically catch her up.

And Maxwell ( I hate lefties) and Saskia (asylum seekers are all suicide bombers) are favourites to win. What the feck is wrong with people in this country. The youth are so full of shit it really is a waste of time even thinking about it.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 8, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> i think i'll vote for either roberto or craig they are the biggest cunts in there - science to win (at the moment)



had science down from day one    he's doing me proud so far.....


----------



## exosculate (Jun 8, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> had science down from day one    he's doing me proud so far.....




He's a childish tool.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 8, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> He's a childish tool.



at least he's got a bit about him, a bit of character and doesn't mind being unpopular....


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 8, 2005)

sounds a bit like slick from last year.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 8, 2005)

did anyone see Craig saying the other day:

'I live in a cul-de-sac' - it was fucking poetry, NOW WHY DOESN'T THAT SURPRISE ME!!

also his declaration of being assexual last night was pretty funny an' all - 'I wouldn't want sex with boys or girls or anybody.....'


can't stand that cunt....and why does he insist on wearing that foul cream dressing gown on top of his other clothing?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 8, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> at least he's got a bit about him, a bit of character and doesn't mind being unpopular....




I do prefer him - but only in a relative sense.


----------



## tommers (Jun 8, 2005)

if i could just bring up two more episodes that justify my increasingly irrational hatred of craig...

exhibit A:  talking with Derek and Roberto about how well he handled his possible eviction last week, compared to Mary.  This is the same man who was reduced to a self-pitying emotional wreck, blabbing his little gay eyes out and bemoaning how he "makes everyone a drink and they never say thankyou!"  

exhibit b: - Vanessa "There is something I need to tell you.  I never really thought about how many people it would affect, me coming on here, but I'm bisexual and I'm really worried that girls who have pulled me have been writing in the papers, and my parents have seen it and are really hurt"

- Craig "Hmmm....  I wonder if I was nominated this week.  I don't think I would have been, because people have bigger fish to fry"

Unbelievably vanessa followed this with "no, I don't think so, cos you are such a nice person".  What she should have said was "look you self-centred little prick!  I was confessing something really important about my life and you completely ignored me and carried on about your pathetic, miserable little concerns.  Fuck off!"

Ooooooh, he makes me mad!


----------



## dozzer (Jun 8, 2005)

God. They're all awful.

Why isn't there ONE decent person in there?!?

I still reckon someone else will come in and end up winning it.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 8, 2005)

dozzer said:
			
		

> God. They're all awful.
> 
> Why isn't there ONE decent person in there?!?
> 
> I still reckon someone else will come in and end up winning it.




replacements never win


----------



## Biffo (Jun 8, 2005)

'


can't stand that cunt....and why does he insist on wearing that foul cream dressing gown on top of his other clothing?

  [/QUOTE]

To hide his 20 year old 'man' tits


----------



## Biffo (Jun 8, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> replacements never win



They haven't in previous series. To my knowledge it was only series 4 & 5 that introduced replacements - apologies if I'm incorrect - therefore you never know.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 8, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> i think vanessa is the most likely to actually be voted out - as she has done very little



but she hasn't been as noticeable to draw attention to getting a real hatred for her like the craig and lesley seem to have managed.  i want lesley out, she's a wrong un!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 8, 2005)

Biffo said:
			
		

> They haven't in previous series. To my knowledge it was only series 4 & 5 that introduced replacements - apologies if I'm incorrect - therefore you never know.



didnt series 2 have a replacement or at least someone new that was put in the house. i think his name was josh wasnt it?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 8, 2005)

Fuzzy said:
			
		

> didnt series 2 have a replacement or at least someone new that was put in the house. i think his name was josh wasnt it?


Yea they've had one put n a few times. There was that Josh then there was her from Cardiff, forget her name but she was hugely unpopular. There will definately be one this year (there was a rumour on one site that Maxwell was a stand in to go in for the last episode and some people think he's a mole!)


----------



## J77 (Jun 8, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yea they've had one put n a few times. There was that Josh then there was her from Cardiff, forget her name but she was hugely unpopular. There will definately be one this year (there was a rumour on one site that Maxwell was a stand in to go in for the last episode and some people think he's a mole!)


Claire?


----------



## dozzer (Jun 8, 2005)

Biffo said:
			
		

> They haven't in previous series. To my knowledge it was only series 4 & 5 that introduced replacements - apologies if I'm incorrect - therefore you never know.



Erm - wasn't Claire in the first series a replacement for Nasty Nick? < damn beaten to it 

And there's a first time for everything. I might even put a bet on it.   

Was just thinking how different this year is... In the past they've had to have a rule about having to give a "good" reason for nomination, as previously they had been so nicey nice to each other; so different from this year's bitchfest!!


----------



## J77 (Jun 8, 2005)

There's got to be a twist soon.

While I'm here may as well do my list of people I (dis)like.

Best to worst:

1. Maxwell
2. Derek
3. Science
4. Saskia
5. Roberto
6. Anthony
7. Sam
8. Craig 
9. Meccano
10. Vanessa
11. Lesley
12. Kamal


----------



## cathal marcs (Jun 8, 2005)

I want Anthony to win since his Granddad played for Celtic I hear   also Maxwell aint to bad in short doses.

Kemal is a snooty nosed cunt did anyone hear him babble on about how how "He studied hard and went to a good college" where as his mates went to a "Bad one" and that he would only send kids to a "Private School" so he is a class enemy also so is that Tory prick Derek but keep him in for there will be dirt on this piece of vermin hopefully in Sundays screws
.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 8, 2005)

Craig will need a bodyguard if he ever appears publicly after this, due to the masses of people waiting to smack him in his cunting irritating twatty face. My mate does an impression thats spot on...

"oh its me, im gonna be evicted, i would of but im so popular, its me, i tell you it's me it's all me me me"

CUNT!


----------



## J77 (Jun 8, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Craig will need a bodyguard if he ever appears publicly after this, due to the masses of people waiting to smack him in his cunting irritating twatty face. My mate does an impression thats spot on...


Well he needn't come back to Norfolk. We've got enough entertainment...


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 8, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> there was her from Cardiff, forget her name but she was hugely unpopular.



Lisa!


----------



## Bajie (Jun 8, 2005)

http://www.scandals.org/articles/sr000220a.html

The author of the article is now dead.

This is what the Waterhouse Report is all about anyway, sad reading  
http://www.guardian.co.uk/more_about/0,5167,234014,00.html


----------



## harpo (Jun 8, 2005)

Maxwell: extremely irritating mockney geezer stereotype
Derek:  entertainingly despotic.  Must stay 
Science:  insecure and sometimes immature but good hearted, as demonstrated by his concern for Makosi's period pains
Saskia:  Girl next door type behind those tits, and quite wise
Roberto:  revolting in every respect
Anthony:  hard to say
Sam:  more sinned against than sinning but a bit too saccharin
Craig:  a tiresome, insecure stereotype
Makosi:  enviably confident.  Seems good hearted and quite wise
Vanessa:  the quiet, sly type.  Not to be trusted
Lesley:  not as revolting as roberto but getting there.  Has potenial to redeem herself
Kamal:  must stay.  Vaguely nauseating but very entertaining and articulate beyond his years

Is what I think so far...I find BB quite addictive....


----------



## exosculate (Jun 8, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> http://www.scandals.org/articles/sr000220a.html
> 
> The author of the article is now dead.
> 
> ...




What does this relate to Eita - I don't get it?


----------



## purplekitty (Jun 8, 2005)

I can't get over the venomously racist comments Saskia came out with in her audition tape. I think she's also got a right air of smug self-satisfaction that seems to come from not straining your brain too hard.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 8, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> Maxwell: extremely irritating mockney geezer stereotype
> Derek:  entertainingly despotic.  Must stay
> Science:  insecure and sometimes immature but good hearted, as demonstrated by his concern for Makosi's period pains
> Saskia:  Girl next door type behind those tits, and quite wise
> ...




They're all tossers though - but I still watch it.


----------



## harpo (Jun 8, 2005)

purplekitty said:
			
		

> I can't get over the venomously racist comments Saskia came out with in her audition tape. I think she's also got a right air of smug self-satisfaction that seems to come from not straining your brain too hard.


ah well i didn't see that.  venomous racism is guaranteed to put me off a person.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 8, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> ah well i didn't see that.  venomous racism is guaranteed to put me off a person.




She said all asylum seekers are suicide bombers.


----------



## Bajie (Jun 8, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> What does this relate to Eita - I don't get it?


Just a link where a certain big brother contestant is being referred to.


----------



## harpo (Jun 8, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> She said all asylum seekers are suicide bombers.



hmm..I'm just pondering whether there's a difference between the sheep-like, Daily Mail-reading masses who've been propaganda'd into views like that and venomous racism.  I'll have to think about it some more because at present its yes and no.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 8, 2005)

Nah, she's a thick racist. She said "I don't like _them _ coming over here" Sure that's just The Sun speaking through her arse...

From memory:

"I'm not racist, I'm half Sri Lankan. But I don't like them coming over here. They all want to kill us. They all want to bomb us. Sure, they are less fortunate than us, we are more fortunate, I suppose. But we should just send them some money or summit."


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 8, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> From memory:
> 
> "I'm not racist, I'm half Sri Lankan. But I don't like them coming over here. They all want to kill us. They all want to bomb us. Sure, they are less fortunate than us, we are more fortunate, I suppose. But we should just send them some money or summit."



you forgot "not my problem is it?" 

I don't like her at all, I think Dereak will be voted off next because the highest number of people will hate him


----------



## harpo (Jun 8, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Nah, she's a thick racist. She said "I don't like _them _ coming over here" Sure that's just The Sun speaking through her arse...
> 
> From memory:
> 
> "I'm not racist, I'm half Sri Lankan. But I don't like them coming over here. They all want to kill us. They all want to bomb us. Sure, they are less fortunate than us, we are more fortunate, I suppose. But we should just send them some money or summit."




Yes, I'd have to concede that both 'thick' and 'racist' applied to that statement.


----------



## harpo (Jun 8, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> you forgot "not my problem is it?"
> 
> I don't like her at all, I think Dereak will be voted off next because the highest number of people will hate him



Not this time tho.  they seem to hate him in the house which means the general public will keep him in.  he won't go for a while, I predict.


----------



## Groucho (Jun 8, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> Maxwell: extremely irritating mockney geezer stereotype
> Derek:  entertainingly despotic.  Must stay
> Science:  insecure and sometimes immature but good hearted, as demonstrated by his concern for Makosi's period pains
> Saskia:  Girl next door type behind those tits, and quite wise
> ...



I agree with you except Saskia (racist) and Derek (Tory). They are awful and must go.  Now Derek is a very commited Tory who, when he says he could happily be an African despot - what was it sentencing someone to death and then enjoying lunch? (I didn't actually see it so my memory is unclear), but when he says that he clearly means it.  He is also a pompous self-righteous pernickity idiot and if I was in the house I'd lose my rag with him...well, I, I - I would throw a plastic bin at him, that's how bad it would get.




Of course, I am NOT watching now Mary has gone.


----------



## harpo (Jun 8, 2005)

Groucho said:
			
		

> I agree with you except Saskia (racist) and Derek (Tory). They are awful and must go.  Now Derek is a very commited Tory who, when he says he could happily be an African despot - what was it sentencing someone to death and then enjoying lunch? (I didn't actually see it so my memory is unclear), but when he says that he clearly means it.  He is also a pompous self-righteous pernickity idiot and if I was in the house I'd lose my rag with him...well, I, I - I would throw a plastic bin at him, that's how bad it would get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know...I know...but that's what makes him so entertaining.  It's all bluff.  That 'big fish in his small pond' would wet himself if faced with being a real despot. I'm optimistic enough to think that cruel dictator types are few and far between and humanity would prevail.  He's just a foolish mouthy sort.  Anyway, he can't even command respect in the house (never mind control) because they virtually all voted him out.


----------



## where to (Jun 8, 2005)

"By referring to the possible involvement of ‘prominent public figures’, the Independent also appeared to entertain as a real possibility the extreme claim that the North Wales ‘ring’ included two government ministers and a senior figure in the Conservative Party hierarchy."

http://www.richardwebster.net/print/xwaterhouse.htm


----------



## zenie (Jun 8, 2005)

Which BB contestant pray tell?


----------



## where to (Jun 8, 2005)

all the article says is that the independent seem to have suggested in the past that a senior tory figure was implicated in the Clywd child abuse scandal.

the independent has not said that this tory figure has been a contestant on big brother - which would not have existed at the time of print.

however i can rule out both LESLEY and SCIENCE - they are both too young to have been around at the time of the case and i have it on authority that neither are senior tory party figures.


----------



## harpo (Jun 8, 2005)

derek sounds more and more like kenneth willaims.  am i the only one who thinks so?


----------



## Groucho (Jun 8, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> derek sounds more and more like kenneth willaims.  am i the only one who thinks so?



He he. Nah, I _liked _ Kenneth Williams.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 8, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> derek sounds more and more like kenneth willaims.  am i the only one who thinks so?




Yes but crossed with Chris Eubanks (especially mannerisms)


----------



## harpo (Jun 8, 2005)

where to said:
			
		

> all the article says is that the independent seem to have suggested in the past that a senior tory figure was implicated in the Clywd child abuse scandal.
> 
> the independent has not said that this tory figure has been a contestant on big brother - which would not have existed at the time of print.
> 
> however i can rule out both LESLEY and SCIENCE - they are both too young to have been around at the time of the case and i have it on authority that neither are senior tory party figures.



I wouldnt want to say as pernicious, unsubstantiated gossip from the Independent is still pernicious, unsubstantiated gossip.  The whole subject should be handled with a lot less sensationalism by the media anyway.


----------



## newbie (Jun 8, 2005)

When he was asked why he's there Derek replied 'because I've got nothing to lose'.


----------



## kea (Jun 9, 2005)

updated list - 

like - 
saskia (tho i didn't see her audition tape so if she gets through to the later stages this may be a factor), science, sam, maxwell (grudgingly!)

indifferent - 
roberto, derek, anthony

dislike - 
makosi, lesley, craig, kemal, vanessa


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2005)

any read the article on Derek in Private Eye?


----------



## kea (Jun 9, 2005)

ooh - <thumbs through PE>


----------



## silentNate (Jun 9, 2005)

Grouch said:
			
		

> I agree with you except Saskia (racist) and Derek (Tory). They are awful and must go. Now Derek is a very commited Tory who, when he says he could happily be an African despot - what was it sentencing someone to death and then enjoying lunch?


The contestants would vote both Derek and Saskia off in a shot- I'm actually warming to some of them because of this 




			
				harpo said:
			
		

> I know...I know...but that's what makes him so entertaining.  It's all bluff.  That 'big fish in his small pond' would wet himself if faced with being a real despot. I'm optimistic enough to think that cruel dictator types are few and far between and humanity would prevail.


Politically niave comment- way to many cruel dictator types alive and in power as we speak unfortunately.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> ooh - <thumbs through PE>



its def the latest one cos we were reading it last night


----------



## flimsier (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh fuck it. I forgot to renew my subscription to PE. Didn't even notice until this thread, and it must've been about 3 issues I've missed.


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2005)

sorry flims 

at least you know now


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 9, 2005)

I've managed to avoid seeing too much of the show this time round, but the only one who doesn't seem to be some kind of simpleton is that Science fella. Who's that gormless camp chap? He's a muppet, as are all those harpy women and that man in makeup who seems to go on and on about nothing in particular.


----------



## kea (Jun 9, 2005)

found it - 



> arriving inthe big brother house for the 6th series of the reality show, black gay tory derek laud told viewers he had 'penned speeches for the likes of Margaret Thatcher and Michael Heseltine while working in the House of Commons', that his favourite book was nelson mandela's autobiography, and that he was proud to be known to friends by the nickname 'golly'.
> should he manage to avoid eviction and stay in the house for the show's full 13-week run, perhaps he will manage to clarify some of these points to his housemates - despite writing letters on Commons notepaper and giving the palace of westminster as his official address in Debretts during the 1990s he actually held no parliamentary position - instead he was busy running a lobbying company, Ludgate Laud, which is alleged to have attempted to fix honours for its clients in return for cash donations to the Conservative party.
> another firm for which Laud worked in the 1980s, Strategy Network International, did PR work for several companies connected to the apartheid regime in south africa which graciously allowed Mandela so much time to research his book.
> the name 'golly' was bestowed upon him by chums in the far-right 'monday club' which supported an end to immigration and the repatriation of black people. laud, who is Jamaican, was the club's secretary. his peculiar accent was attributed by some charming tory MPs to his 'having eaten a very posh missionary'.




(and i hope you all appreciate the effort i made in typing that out!!)


----------



## Phototropic (Jun 9, 2005)

> "Having eaten a very posh missionary"




 Hilarious comment.

I think that Derek is even more of a nob now.


----------



## Griff (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm warming to Science now, except when he starts bleating on. Maxwell is a complete tosser, Craig well nuff said about that prick, Derek makes me laugh, Roberto doesn't seem that bad, seeing that Lesley bird taking a piss last night wasn't nice and nor is she. 

Kemal would wind me up in not time if I was in there and would lose my rag with him big time. The others haven't really registered anything to me.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeh, her going to the toilet with four of them around her was sick.

They edited it terribly last night....


----------



## silentNate (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for saving me a pound/shoplifting experdition Kea 

tbh though I hate Maxwell seeing him dressed in a nappy was hilarious


----------



## aqua (Jun 9, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Yeh, her going to the toilet with four of them around her was sick.
> 
> They edited it terribly last night....



why was it sick? I can't say I wanted to see it but its not *sick*


----------



## flimsier (Jun 9, 2005)

It made my wife and I feel sick. Probably because I don't like her (Lesley, not my wife).

My wife's comment was 'It took us 4 years to allow the other person in the bathroom when we're having a piss - yuck' - or something like that...!


----------



## rednblack (Jun 9, 2005)

was it a piss or a shit? if the latter that is rank


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 9, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> was it a piss or a shit? if the latter that is rank



I think it was a piss, still a bit rank though, I remember last year there was a brief clip of Victor on the bog which seemed a bit unnecessary  .
Maxwell is still my favorite, I reckon Science should have been made to sit on the naughty step for lobbing a bin at the poor lad


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 9, 2005)

I've got a question to those people who say they like Sam. Erm....why? 

I get that she is good looking, but aside from that, and from feeling mildly sorry for her being bullied by the others, what exactly is it that makes her likeable?!?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 9, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I've got a question to those people who say they like Sam. Erm....why?
> 
> I get that she is good looking, but aside from that, and from feeling mildly sorry for her being bullied by the others, what exactly is it that makes her likeable?!?



I'm not sure I actually like her, but she got my sympathy after the way she was ganged up on earlier in the week, before that I hardly noticed her!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 9, 2005)

I really like Saskia.   As for the tape, I'll judge her on what she says and does in the house.  Its obvious they all hyped themselves or their views to get in a I can't think of any that are doing what they said on the tin.

Really like Maxwell too probably because its one of the few times I see someone in there who is like the kind of person I see in real life.

I can take or leave the others bar Craig who is a gutless little twerp.  The poster who mentioned his conversation with Vanessa about her bisexuality earlier in the thread was spot on in their assessment.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 9, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I actually like her, but she got my sympathy after the way she was ganged up on earlier in the week, before that I hardly noticed her!


Yeah I don't so much like her as prefer her to the others particuarly Craig,  Lesley and Derek.


----------



## kea (Jun 9, 2005)

'like' is always relative in big brother


----------



## on_the_fly (Jun 9, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Yeh, her going to the toilet with four of them around her was sick.
> 
> They edited it terribly last night....



I saw that, i was witht he woman of my dreams talking and that made me turn away from the TV..not very plesant at all M I N G E R !


----------



## Structaural (Jun 9, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> found it -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Kea much appreciated!


----------



## pk (Jun 9, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I've got a question to those people who say they like Sam. Erm....why?
> 
> I get that she is good looking, but aside from that, and from feeling mildly sorry for her being bullied by the others, what exactly is it that makes her likeable?!?



Not a lot.

But watching her sitting around in her knickers is intrinsically more interesting than listening to anything the rest of the dopey twats have to say.

Lesley to be evicted, in tears, as the crowd give her hell.

Then forgotten.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 9, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Not a lot.
> 
> But watching her sitting around in her knickers is intrinsically more interesting than listening to anything the rest of the dopey twats have to say.
> 
> ...


Hear hear!!


----------



## harpo (Jun 9, 2005)

Politically niave comment- way to many cruel dictator types alive and in power as we speak unfortunately. [/QUOTE]

well, I meant it wasn't a majority trait by any means.  In  my opinion kindness is far more prevalent than evil.  But then I'm just an opimist.  Unfortunately the type to seek such power is the type who shouldn't have it.  But undoubtedly, derek is just a mouthy fool who doesn't realise what a prick he is.  Everyone else does.  Entertaining.  Sorry, but the sight of a grown man stamping his feet and having hissy fits as a means of 'commanding authority' is absolutely hilarious.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 9, 2005)

I was going to vote for Sam out but I think I'll vote Lesley instead - her bitching is getting right on my tits, she's revealed a real nasty side these last few days.

Still don't like Sam though - put some clothes on woman, FFS and stop simpering in the diary room.

Maxwell to win   - I might even put some money on it!


----------



## pk (Jun 9, 2005)

Lesley is now on hungerstrike.

She should have done it years ago!


----------



## flimsier (Jun 9, 2005)

I love Lesley squirming! 

"I don't get violent"

But a couple of days ago she said she'd thump her and feel better on the outside world.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 9, 2005)

What a fucking cunt. Hope she gets humiliated, tomorrow night, if she isn't thrown out of the house before then.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 9, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Lesley is now on hungerstrike.
> 
> She should have done it years ago!




The first true thing I've ever heard from pk.


----------



## pk (Jun 9, 2005)

Rubbish, you're always agreeing with me.

Because I'm right.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 9, 2005)

Lesley has togo because I couldn't stand her if Sam gets evicted.

I wanna see Sam laud it over Lesley tomorrow - not the other way around.

We could see the first "YES!" when a housemate gets evicted. I hope it's Lesley.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 9, 2005)

And Lesley's excuses for threatening Sam when she got bollocked?

Pathetic. 

3 words. Get. Her. Out.

She's ahead on the aol poll, on 25%. 23% for Sam, and 16% for Science.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 9, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Rubbish, you're always agreeing with me.
> 
> Because I'm right.




Errr, OK.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 9, 2005)

And ooooh Craig and Lesley bitching abut Vanessa in the Diary Room. The shits!   Do these people have no conception of loyalty?

Daft question.

And then Lesley trying to build bridges with Sam. And even then she couldn't help but be a bitcho. Get her out.


----------



## where to (Jun 10, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Lesley is now on hungerstrike.



lets face it - we've all been there.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 10, 2005)

It did cross my mind as to whether she was being nasty on purpose to get evicted - having seen Mary go for that reason (or what she perceives to be the reason). But I'm not sure she's bright enough to think like that. I think it will be a close call between her & Craig as to who goes tonight - I think their bitching will have saved Sam.


----------



## kea (Jun 10, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> it will be a close call between her & Craig as to who goes tonight - I think their bitching will have saved Sam.




really? i'm worried they could split the vote, allowing victory for the anti-sam forces ... 

LESLEY OUT!!! what a cow.
also, did anyone see derek being an absolute cold-blooded cunt on the edited highlights last night? he gave sam this incredibly aggressive cold stare, i've gone well off him all of a sudden.

i have to say, maxwell is really growing on me. the way he handled the 'losing your voice' task was hilarious  - 'it's the only thing i know how to do' -


----------



## aqua (Jun 10, 2005)

it was his "please make me better" thing on the blackboard that had us laughing lots 

a bad bit of editing I suspect with Derek and sam in the kitchen, the has to have been something befroe that


----------



## J77 (Jun 10, 2005)

Lesley did my head in yesterday.

I understand a lot of editing goes on but what a bullying bitch.

She has my eviction vote this week.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 10, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> really? i'm worried they could split the vote, allowing victory for the anti-sam forces ...
> 
> LESLEY OUT!!! what a cow.
> also, did anyone see derek being an absolute cold-blooded cunt on the edited highlights last night? he gave sam this incredibly aggressive cold stare, i've gone well off him all of a sudden.
> ...


A lot of bookies aren't taking bets on Lesley going out tonight anymore so hopeful it she will be the one to go.


----------



## Spion (Jun 10, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> it was his "please make me better" thing on the blackboard that had us laughing lots
> 
> a bad bit of editing I suspect with Derek and sam in the kitchen, the has to have been something befroe that



Not bad editing as far as I could see. Derek and Roberto had wound themselves into a frenzy about sam's cooking. When they went to try and take over and Sam sort of said 'yeah, thanks for your help, now let me get on . . .' Derek turned on the stern voice and the staring. Blatant bullying, IUAM


----------



## flimsier (Jun 10, 2005)

Yep, tide turned after last night's show. Lesley's gone.


----------



## kea (Jun 10, 2005)

<crosses fingers>
i'm supposed to be going out for dinner tonight ... wonder if the waiters will be able to keep me updated with events?!


----------



## kea (Jun 10, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> Not bad editing as far as I could see. Derek and Roberto had wound themselves into a frenzy about sam's cooking. When they went to try and take over and Sam sort of said 'yeah, thanks for your help, now let me get on . . .' Derek turned on the stern voice and the staring. Blatant bullying, IUAM




yeah that was my impression too - they were all getting well uptight about the food issue beforehand in that big bitch session. derek's onto my dislike list now.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 10, 2005)

Now we just have to hope for the loudest booing ever seen in the history of Big Brother, followed by the lovely Lesley saying she doesn't care what people think of her, but her face portraying that to be bollocks.

Please.


----------



## aqua (Jun 10, 2005)

pm me your mobile number and I'll keep you up to date


----------



## kea (Jun 10, 2005)

ooh really? cheers aqua that's really nice of you!!    PM on its way!!
(i'm sure Photo will be really pleased you've offered to do that, hehe - he was hoping to escape from BB for a night!! mind you, he'll be talking GTA all night anyway ...)


----------



## flimsier (Jun 10, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> <crosses fingers>
> i'm supposed to be going out for dinner tonight ... wonder if the waiters will be able to keep me updated with events?!



Get someone to text you. I'll do it if you pm me your number. I've already got one person to text tonight.

i'm so sad!


----------



## flimsier (Jun 10, 2005)

Oh, beaten to it! Not that sad then!


----------



## aqua (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm booked in front of my tele this evening with a bottle of wine and some gin  I can't promise the texts will make sense the later it is 

I love lazy fridays 

might even have to have fish n chips too


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 10, 2005)

I didn't see it last night could anyone precis the events including Lesley's bitchiness? In fact if someone could do this for every highlight show it would be great!


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> yeah that was my impression too - they were all getting well uptight about the food issue beforehand in that big bitch session. derek's onto my dislike list now.



yeah, me too.  the look on sam's face was a picture.  she thought he was utterly insane.  "it's just a figure of speech derek, stop it with the staring".

I think the mask slipped for the first time there.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 10, 2005)

“There’s only one thing worse than watching a group of people in a house for 9 weeks… and that’s spending your remaining waking time on the internet, chatting about the aforementioned bores with strangers on a message board.”

Ghandi said that apparently.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 10, 2005)

Biffo said:
			
		

> “There’s only one thing worse than watching a group of people in a house for 9 weeks… and that’s spending your remaining waking time on the internet, chatting about the aforementioned bores with strangers on a message board.”
> 
> Ghandi said that apparently.


----------



## on_the_fly (Jun 10, 2005)

What made me piss myself laughing was when Sam had her little bitch to BB in the diary room.


She had the gall to call the rest of the house..wait for it














wait for it....



its worth it (well in my opinion)



*T H I C K ! !  * 



Cant buy that with a credit card, priceless ! !


----------



## flimsier (Jun 10, 2005)

Derek got up in the night twice to eat all the cornflakes...!


----------



## Phototropic (Jun 10, 2005)

On the subjext of intelligence I still thing BB should set up a giant intelligence test like with squirrels and octopuses where to get their food they have to pass a series of tests.

But then I think we all know that they would starve.


----------



## kea (Jun 10, 2005)

um, they DO have to pass a series of tests to get food, dear


----------



## Structaural (Jun 10, 2005)

Biffo said:
			
		

> “There’s only one thing worse than watching a group of people in a house for 9 weeks… and that’s spending your remaining waking time on the internet, chatting about the aforementioned bores with strangers on a message board.”
> 
> Ghandi said that apparently.



...and the only thing worse than that is moaning about people chatting on a messageboard about people watching 9 bores in a house...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 10, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> I didn't see it last night could anyone precis the events including Lesley's bitchiness? In fact if someone could do this for every highlight show it would be great!



Lesley was being a complete bitch. Early in the day she was saying to (shouting at) Sam in front of everyone that she deserved to be punched. Then she said that she didn't care what Sam thought because she would be waiting for her when she got out.

She said something similar later on, also in front of everyone. Maxwell stood up for Sam and told Lesley she was being a bit of a bully and she should lay off.

BB called her to the diary room later and reminded her of the rules. BB said she was being aggressive. Lesley denied it by saying that she didn't mean it was her that would punch Sam. She was then reminded that she had said she would be waiting for her on the outside and didn't have an answer for that.

Later on Lesley and Sam had a chat and attempted to make up, but Lesley still had to have a few digs at Sam and told her that she was being paranoid because Maxwell and Anthony didn't seem to fancy her anymore and had moved on to Saskia. 

So in Lesleys head they can be friends a bit because Sams not a threat to her anymore when it comes to the 'lads'.

I don't like either of them. They are both really shallow.

I think that's about it for the Lesley and Sam bit, but i'm not report writing every day for you Ern


----------



## Biffo (Jun 10, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> ...and the only thing worse than that is moaning about people chatting on a messageboard about people watching 9 bores in a house...




You are right there. He was a moaning bastard that Ghandi


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2005)

I found it quite revealing that lesley was talking to sam about how she had the boys' attention and now she doesn't and maybe she feels insecure because of that....

when that is basically the reason why lesley is so insecure and feels the need to bitch about sam all the time....


----------



## kea (Jun 10, 2005)

bookies' odds on the eviction - 

Lesley  1 - 7  
Derek  6 - 1  
Sam  13 - 2  
Vanessa  10 - 1  
Craig  25 - 1  
Science  40 - 1  
Roberto  40 - 1  
Makosi  80 - 1   
Kemal  80 - 1 
Anthony  100 - 1  
Saskia  100 - 1  
Maxwell  100 - 1


edit: my current views - 

likes - 
maxwell, saskia, sam

indifferent - 
science, anthony, makosi, roberto

dislike - 
derek, lesley, craig, kemal, vanessa


choice for final 3 - 
maxwell, saskia, not-sure-who-else


----------



## Structaural (Jun 10, 2005)

Biffo said:
			
		

> You are right there. He was a moaning bastard that Ghandi



  A hungry man is a wingeing man


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> A hungry man is a wingeing man



and in a full circle kinda way....  that's happening on BB right now!


----------



## Biffo (Jun 10, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> and in a full circle kinda way....  that's happening on BB right now!



Life immitating art immitating life. Starring Yozzer Hughes as Roberto as the train guard.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 10, 2005)

Has Craig given birth yet?


----------



## J77 (Jun 10, 2005)

Has the editing set it up to save Sam and evict Lesley.

The latter was a complete bitch but I have my suspicions still...

Do they want to keep Sam in for some reason?

This was also mentioned earlier: Sam was a dead cert to be up until BB bollocked Vanessa.


----------



## Biffo (Jun 10, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Has the editing set it up to save Sam and evict Lesley.
> 
> The latter was a complete bitch but I have my suspicions still...
> 
> ...




I said this a few days ago. Due to the fact that she is only reasonably fit bird in the house they want to keep Sam IN so that she can get her implants OUT.


----------



## marshall (Jun 10, 2005)

Who was up for eviction before Vanessa cocked-up? Sam and Derek? So they obviously want those two to stay.

Maybe they realised they had to break up Team Britney.

Looking bad for Lesley, fo'sure...


----------



## innit (Jun 10, 2005)

I thought it was edited against Lesley... if I was going to vote it would be for her though, for sure.  As for the Vanessa thing, I don't think they had a lot of choice, she wasn't exactly subtle.

My final three at the moment - Saskia, Maxwell, Makosi or possibly Kemal.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2005)

Biffo said:
			
		

> I said this a few days ago. Due to the fact that she is only reasonably fit bird in the house they want to keep Sam IN so that she can get her implants OUT.




erm she got her implants out the other night not that it's been shown ont he highlights ...

also lesley has come accross much better in the highlights than in the 'live' footage where she has been much much worse ... from day one she was the prime prima donna in the house taking her precisely 2 hours to get her tit's out at as no one was paying her any attention...

she's stupid and also annoying and saldy insecure as hell needing to be centre stage all the time, unfortunatly she's also quick to pick up on things that other people say with out being capable of acutally thinking them herself then repeats them ad infinitum parrot fashion the 'there so fake' is one of her current ones which was siad with real feeling by the demented mary but has been used as a catch all by lesley for the last week...

Maybe some one some where will point out to her that epousing oinions you have overheard others say as your own is also fake... maybe she'll dissapper from sight never to be heard of again...

unless the decide to do a reality tv prog called 'face like a smacked arse make over' which would comprise of digging a big hole and burying the contestants alive in cement...

throughly unlikeable human being and in many ways far more self important than derek for all his nasty nick type bullshit....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2005)

any one wonder if this will be the dress rehersal for dereks application to lead the tory party swept on by their desire for the populist vote... 

I mean come on every fucking body else has had ago at being leader... he could be their pim fountaine....


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 10, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> I found it quite revealing that lesley was talking to sam about how she had the boys' attention and now she doesn't and maybe she feels insecure because of that....
> 
> when that is basically the reason why lesley is so insecure and feels the need to bitch about sam all the time....



Absolutely.  Shame on Sam for not saying it as I'm sure she was thinking it.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 10, 2005)

Biffo said:
			
		

> I said this a few days ago. Due to the fact that she is only reasonably fit bird in the house they want to keep Sam IN so that she can get her implants OUT.



Well thats a matter of opinion.  Does nothing for me personally.

saskia and vanessa in nurse uniforms however.....


----------



## silentNate (Jun 10, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> any one wonder if this will be the dress rehersal for dereks application to lead the tory party swept on by their desire for the populist vote...
> 
> I mean come on every fucking body else has had ago at being leader... he could be their pim fountaine....


 Well if he is that desperate to get shot....


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 10, 2005)

I see The Scum has pictures of Sam and Makosi doing their jiggly stuff last night. Wow, must go out and buy a copy now.

What I'm really looking forward to seeing is how that little shit Craig will cope when the grizzly Lesley gets hers tonight. Fiver says he'll go back to kissing Vanessa's backside.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jun 10, 2005)

A friend of mine is on the reserve list for Big Brother. So, if one of them dies then he might achieve his goal of world celebrity. Any of them look like pegging it?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 10, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> A friend of mine is on the reserve list for Big Brother. So, if one of them dies then he might achieve his goal of world celebrity. Any of them look like pegging it?


Yea Lesely but not til she gets out of the house


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Well if he is that desperate to get shot....




here's hoping


----------



## harpo (Jun 10, 2005)

[
I think the mask slipped for the first time there.[/QUOTE]


Certainly not the last...


----------



## tommers (Jun 10, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> erm she got her implants out the other night not that it's been shown ont he highlights ...



yeah, they showed it last night. 




			
				GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> also lesley has come accross much better in the highlights than in the 'live' footage where she has been much much worse ... from day one she was the prime prima donna in the house taking her precisely 2 hours to get her tit's out at as no one was paying her any attention...



totally.  for some reason the editing policy seems to have changed.  lesley was being as bitchy, bullying and threatening before as she is now, but they have only just decided to put it on...

I liked Saskia's comment the other day "Lesley seems to dislike sam cos she never wears any clothes.  Which is a bit rich coming from her, whenever I see her she has her Brads on show"


----------



## silentNate (Jun 10, 2005)

Just caught up with last episode- Maxwell couldn't keep his mouth shut longer tha one minute and thirty-eight seconds  
They have truely screwed up this task but I mainly blame Sam- I think she is conniving and picking on Lesley (starting rows then complaining that she is being mistreated) as a way of keeping her in...
Saskia remains my least favourite and I can't wait for her and Derek to leave.
Maxwell and Makosi remain entertaining whilst Craig dressed as a pregnant woman was always going to make the audience warm to him.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 10, 2005)

I hate him even more than I did.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jun 10, 2005)

Lesley does my head in. 
Im glad Maxwell finally told her to give it a rest. Im bloody suprised it didnt happen sooner - shame on the rest of the housemates!

I really hope she goes tonight,can't stand the silly bitch. I hope she gets booed LOTS aswell, which I have to say is something that usually makes me feel sorry for the people, but it certainly wont with her. She is mean and deserves it completely.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 10, 2005)

I hate Lesley's FUCKING GUTS. Almost as much as I hated Michelle last year, and that's saying owt.  

I've known people like her before. She is an evil, bullying cunt. And I sincerely hope she dies in the not too distant future.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 10, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I hate Lesley's FUCKING GUTS. Almost as much as I hated Michelle last year, and that's saying owt.
> 
> I've known people like her before. She is an evil, bullying cunt. And I sincerely hope she dies in the not too distant future.



nice - she blank you in a club or something


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 10, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> nice - she blank you in a club or something


Nah, I just feel for those she's picking on, because she's a classic example of a self-styled, pre-meditating bullying, which I think is a risible character trait.   

Okay, maybe wishing death on her is a little harsh. But I still think she's a rude dumpling who needs to be eaten by badgers*.


*(c) Hotvans 09/06/2005


----------



## aqua (Jun 10, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> a rude dumpling who needs to be eaten by badgers*.
> 
> 
> *(c) Hotvans 09/06/2005



fucking brilliant


----------



## where to (Jun 10, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> nice - she blank you in a club or something



lets face it - we've all been there


----------



## exosculate (Jun 10, 2005)

Big Brother 2005



Lesley 	1 - 6 		Roberto 40 - 1 		
Derek 	5 - 1 		Kemal 	100 - 1 		
Sam 	8 - 1 		Makosi 	100 - 1 		
Vanessa 10 - 1 		Anthony 125 - 1 		
Craig 	33 - 1 		Maxwell 125 - 1 		
Science	50 - 1 	Saskia 	125 - 1 		


Friday 10th June 2005, 22:00

So its :-

GOODBYE LESLEY THEN


----------



## silentNate (Jun 10, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Nah, I just feel for those she's picking on, because she's a classic example of a self-styled, pre-meditating bullying, which I think is a risible character trait.
> 
> Okay, maybe wishing death on her is a little harsh. But I still think she's a rude dumpling who needs to be eaten by badgers*.
> 
> ...


 You talking about Sam? Because if not then surely you are watching an _entirely_ different show to me


----------



## exosculate (Jun 10, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> You talking about Sam? Because if not then surely you are watching an _entirely_ different show to me



They are both empty headed bitches if you ask me.


----------



## Balbi (Jun 10, 2005)

Look, Lesley sans make-up....  

"my name is goooooooldmember..."


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 10, 2005)

hahaha shes out


----------



## where to (Jun 10, 2005)

"they're going to throw mushrooms at me"   

silly cow

"no, but, no, i said ah wanted to go, didn't ah? i said that, didn't ah, did ah not seh that?"

get to fuck.


----------



## Looby (Jun 10, 2005)

I don't think I can stand another week with Sam in that house.
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 10, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I don't think I can stand another week with Sam in that house.
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah.




Maybe she'll ask to leave after hearing that booing!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 10, 2005)

where to said:
			
		

> "they're going to throw mushrooms at me"
> 
> silly cow
> 
> ...




She's Vicky Pollards northern cousin.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jun 10, 2005)

Yay. Im glad she's leaving!
Hah!

And doesnt she look even more scary with no make up on?!? I mean, Im not one to critise peoples looks, Im no oil painting myself....but jeez!


----------



## agricola (Jun 10, 2005)

did derek just compare lesley to Christ?


----------



## kea (Jun 10, 2005)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
so fucking pleased! myfaith in the british electoral system is restored! hoorah democracy!!  

(and thanks to aqua and flimsier who both kept me well-informed  )


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jun 10, 2005)

Sad case.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 10, 2005)

At last! Justice was done!

Good to see her get booed to kingdom come 

Can we have Craig out now please.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 11, 2005)

as one of them called her Fisher woman.

_I not a fan it's just on_


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 11, 2005)

God dammit!! I wanted to see her break!

And why didn't Craig get booed?! Surely he would be a prime candidate to be 'broken' if booed. Well here's hopin!


----------



## where to (Jun 11, 2005)

seeing that cunts face when his bosom buddy had been chucked was a fucking moment and a half.

greeting faced little shit.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 11, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> Sad case.



Who - Lesley or kea?


----------



## AllStarMe (Jun 11, 2005)

where to said:
			
		

> seeing that cunts face when his bosom buddy had been chucked was a fucking moment and a half.
> 
> greeting faced little shit.


And you know he's going to be sucking up to the rest of the group now his body guards gone!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2005)

what i thought was funny with last nights wine fiasco was dereks incredulious insipid crap


----------



## exosculate (Jun 11, 2005)

Derek and Sam have got to go.


----------



## agricola (Jun 11, 2005)

I dunno - Sam and Makosi had a good go at mocking Sciences' religious views just now.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh my god - just been looking at the Channel 4 website and apparently in 1996 Roberto reached the final of the "Most Handsome Man in Italy" competition! Did hardly anyone enter that year or what?


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2005)

Exellent, just saw the repeat of Lesley's eviction, she can now drag her fat arse home to Huddersfield and hopefully never be seen again.

Even Jade Goody's been slagging her off!

http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/entertainment/59152004.htm

Now they have to climb under boxes and stay there.

Poetic!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 11, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Oh my god - just been looking at the Channel 4 website and apparently in 1996 Roberto reached the final of the "Most Handsome Man in Italy" competition! Did hardly anyone enter that year or what?




You sure it wasn't " The most pompous man in Italy " final?


----------



## kea (Jun 11, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> last nights wine fiasco




  oooh what happened???


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 11, 2005)

Science is soooooooo irritating today. I'm watching the box task on e4.

Now he's out of his box he's just annoying everyone else. I wish he would shut up going on about how great he is.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> oooh what happened???




they got booze after the evicition 

maxwell hid a bottle of red wine to play the same joke on derek that makosi had when she did the i'm not washing the apron thing derek and roberto polished of the other bottle of red to themselves and told nearly everyone else to stay out of their wya becuase they were having a private conversion...  

they then get stroppy about the other bottle of wine saying the others had no right to it as they were at the time drinking beer (dispite the fact that they had only had one bottle each and a glass of white wine) derek threw a strop went to the diary room came out claiming that big brother demanded the wine be return imediatly to big brother, starts bitching at saskia being a two faced bitch yadayada saskia goes in the diary room to ask if this is true big brother tells her no, they would do summit like that with otu announcing it on the intercom to all house mates.  the others get mightly pissed off then decide as derek and roberto are beign stupid to drink the wine, roberto see this after science tell's tales to roberto and derek roberto then get's the hose and douses every one in the living room with it ... roberto then goes to the diary room for about and hour to moan.... to be interupted by kemal banging on the door screaming emergancy emergancy roberto flins open the door all pissed off at being interupted, kemal rushes in to tell big brother that vanessa has fallen over in the darken bedroom and smashed her ankel (seems to be a lot of falling over going on atm...) roberto rushes out to do first aid on her ... thing's switch to the louge where saskia, antony and maxwell are nattering and flirting...

edited to add derek then goes off in a strop say these people have no manners are all liars has a right go at sam for laughing at his infantile strop, get's all self rightious goes to bed pulls the covers over his head, sulks...

he's a twat ...


----------



## kea (Jun 11, 2005)

oooh - what selfish twats!! derek seems to have a real 'thing' about food supplies, doesn't he ...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> oooh - what selfish twats!! derek seems to have a real 'thing' about food supplies, doesn't he ...




tbh i have to say that derek was the aggressor here, max was clearly just playing a joke and then derek took it all to seriously and upped the ante by lying about what big brother had said he was then caught out which kinda made a mockery of his whole their being dishonest whinings...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 11, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> oooh - what selfish twats!! derek seems to have a real 'thing' about food supplies, doesn't he ...



That's why he is getting so wound up in his box today   

He really wants to win this task. I hop Science annoys the hell out of him.

Great idea of BB to give the task winner 3 nights of good food and wine.

Can't wait to see the bitching about whoever wins the task. I hope BB makes them eat the food in front of everyone


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 11, 2005)

Science and his pomposity pisses me off: ‘you can’t say you’re starving, right’. Like you can’t say you’re cold unless you’re in Antarctica?


----------



## agricola (Jun 11, 2005)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Science and his pomposity pisses me off: ‘you can’t say you’re starving, right’. Like you can’t say you’re cold unless you’re in Antarctica?



his "i am _considerably_ more african than yaow" speech to Makosi was similarly pompous, though his evident disdain for the latest box-task and the soaking of Kemal scored highly with me.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 11, 2005)

Science has to get respect here, for not playing the box game. I love non-conformists - who are the rest of these people brain washed autobots.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 11, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Science has to get respect here, for not playing the box game. I love non-conformists - who are the rest of these people brain washed autobots.



Science is non-conformist in the most conformist way I ever seen.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 11, 2005)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> Science is non-conformist in the most conformist way I ever seen.




I'm speaking in a relative sense - I wouldn't make him my mascot or anything.

Dyagetme.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jun 11, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'm speaking in a relative sense - I wouldn't make him my mascot or anything.
> 
> Dyagetme.



I overstand, man.


----------



## pk (Jun 11, 2005)

Science is an irritating little cunt who needs a good slap, end of.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 11, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Science is an irritating little cunt who needs a good slap, end of.



Yes, especially today.... but then all of them are, in one way or another. Very self obsessed. 
Can't wait till they run out of food


----------



## harpo (Jun 11, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Oh my god - just been looking at the Channel 4 website and apparently in 1996 Roberto reached the final of the "Most Handsome Man in Italy" competition! Did hardly anyone enter that year or what?



Oh they have got to be absolutely JOKING!


----------



## silentNate (Jun 11, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> tbh i have to say that derek was the aggressor here, max was clearly just playing a joke and then derek took it all to seriously and upped the ante by lying about what big brother had said he was then caught out which kinda made a mockery of his whole their being dishonest whinings...


 He ate all the corn flakes in the middle of the night 
If I was on there I would have slapped him. 'Golly' (which he likes to be called!!) has put back race relations forty years


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 11, 2005)

Derek is a whiny toffee-nosed git. Roberto could supply McDonalds for 10 years with that chip on his shoulder, and Science is desperately in need of a good shewin'.

But my feelings for these odious pricks are always tempered by my hatred for the devil child that is Craig. Please don't slip over and do yourself and injury in the shower Craig.


----------



## Masseuse (Jun 11, 2005)

I keep forgetting to watch this and yet still am gripped somehow.    

What's happened?  Can I have a rundown of fights and snogs please?


----------



## silentNate (Jun 12, 2005)

I keep wondering why I hate Maxwell so much. Then I realised- every time a make a drunken arse of myself I resemble him facing up to Roberto/Science/whoever. He is everything I despise about myself, a few pints and its 'fuck about' and larging it up. 
Vote him off.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 12, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I keep wondering why I hate Maxwell so much. Then I realised- every time a make a drunken arse of myself I resemble him facing up to Roberto/Science/whoever. He is everything I despise about myself, a few pints and its 'fuck about' and larging it up.
> Vote him off.





I feel your pain.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 12, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> He ate all the corn flakes in the middle of the night
> If I was on there I would have slapped him. 'Golly' (which he likes to be called!!) has put back race relations forty years




oh yeah i forgot about that the only food left in the house and the annoying tick turd that he is got up not once but twice to eat them first time round he had a bowl then he got up again to finish them off... 

If it was me in there it'd have been a banging the bastard of flat surfaces time for that little stunt...

I still hoping for a pim fountane for the fucker...


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 12, 2005)

Such a shouty crack big man eh?

Pwease mister editor ban the nasty man....


----------



## Biffo (Jun 12, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Science is an irritating little cunt who needs a good slap, end of.



Agreed. Yes - they all are - but from what I've seen this 'I am never wrong' dickhead needs to grow up.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 12, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> 'Golly' (which he likes to be called!!) has put back race relations forty years



In what way?


----------



## silentNate (Jun 12, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> In what way?


 You fuckin about Geri? If you ain't sure what a 'gollywog' is check the back of a Robinson jam jar


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 12, 2005)

Geri - consider yourself righteously dissed by Brother Nathaniel.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah, all us whites hate black people now because of that. 

Incidentally you'll not see a gollywog on a jam jar. You won't have seen one for some time.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm only watching this now and then, but the last time I saw it, Derek was bullying Science in a really humiliating way.  

Derek has made it very clear to everyone that he is rich, he goes on and on about it.  It's interesting to see people's reaction to it, some want to be his friend and some aren't impressed.  

He's obviously well educated and I think that Science understands that he is well educated and hopes to learn from an older and better educated person.

Derek is right that Science has a way of relating that can alienate some people, but his way of communicating it was very rude, bullying and frankly sadistic.  His refering to himself ad Golly and his treatment of Science makes me wonder about what's going on his mind.  

My impression of Sam is that she has probably been bullied before, she has a low self esteem.  It's really interesting to see how other people interpret her facial expressions as hostile (I don't think she is, I think she's frightened) and then bully her as a result.  

I think this happens to a lot of people who have been bullied and they end up getting bullied again.  

I dislike Craig and Derek the most.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 12, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Yeah, all us whites hate black people now because of that.
> 
> Incidentally you'll not see a gollywog on a jam jar. You won't have seen one for some time.



you'll find plenty of them on ebay though 

http://search.ebay.co.uk/golly_Badges-Patches_W0QQfromZR3QQfsopZ1QQsacatZ32615QQsalicZ3


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 12, 2005)

Yep, anything collectable will be collected.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 12, 2005)

Ebay Neo-Nazis in Racist Auction Shame!

Only in your super-soaraway hand-wringin Guardian...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 12, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Such a shouty crack big man eh???
> 
> Pwease mister editor ban the nasty man....




what the fuck has this gotta do with anything???


----------



## silentNate (Jun 12, 2005)

Allegedly Robinson jams took him off their jars in 2001- at the shop local to me they are still on the jars.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 12, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Allegedly Robinson jams took him off their jars in 2001- at the shop local to me they are still on the jars.




Do you live in Royston Vasey?


----------



## agricola (Jun 12, 2005)

The "Golly" nickname is expanded upon in the latest _Private Eye_, if anyone would care to know any more.

Also whats with the picture of Makosi on her box?  It looks like someone else wearing a plastic Makosi mask.  Sam on the other hand appears to be overcompensating and will almost certainly be the next to go.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 12, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Do you live in Royston Vasey?


 Corner shop in Kennington. I'm gonna pop in and check that I'm right, website search stated that you could still get Golly brooches up until 2004 though they now use Roald Dhal pictures


----------



## exosculate (Jun 12, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Corner shop in Kennington. I'm gonna pop in and check that I'm right, website search stated that you could still get Golly brooches up until 2004 though they now use Roald Dhal pictures




I wanna see photographic evidence.


----------



## harpo (Jun 12, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Allegedly Robinson jams took him off their jars in 2001- at the shop local to me they are still on the jars.



I'd steer clear of that jam then!


----------



## silentNate (Jun 12, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I wanna see photographic evidence.


 That means I'm gonna have to buy it though  

I'm gonna look pretty stupid if I'm wrong but I remember discussing it with a fellow member of staff


----------



## Clintons Cat (Jun 12, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> The "Golly" nickname is expanded upon in the latest _Private Eye_, if anyone would care to know any more.
> 
> Also whats with the picture of Makosi on her box?  It looks like someone else wearing a plastic Makosi mask.  Sam on the other hand appears to be overcompensating and will almost certainly be the next to go.



His chums in the Monday Club apparently gave him the moniker,cripes,i say chums what a hoot.


----------



## harpo (Jun 12, 2005)

yes... and how very original.  Must've sat up all night on a sub committee thinking up that one.


----------



## agricola (Jun 12, 2005)

Clintons Cat said:
			
		

> His chums in the Monday Club apparently gave him the moniker,cripes,i say chums what a hoot.



The Eye story also says how the Monday Club say he got his accent, which I will not repeat here for reasons that are obvious to anyone who reads it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2005)

They said he'd eaten a posh missionary, didn't he?
He plays up to it though - when he was appointed a Hunt Master, a fellow huntsman joked that a hundred years ago they'd have been hunting 'Golly', not a fox, to which Laud replied that a hundred years ago his people would have been eating the huntsmen. Or something along those lines.


----------



## harpo (Jun 12, 2005)

is he definitely gay?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2005)

Well he says so and has allegedly had Portillo


----------



## harpo (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh right ta.  I wasn't in the country for the first 5 days of big bro and I seem to have missed some integral stuff about them all.  I would have thought so anyway but you never do know....


----------



## kea (Jun 12, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> I will not repeat here for reasons that are obvious to anyone who reads it.




read the whole thread


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 12, 2005)

ah craig came out with a classic.  saying how suprised he was by people's reactions and the fact that the longer the public don't vote you out the more they must like you, someone said they heard a few boos for him but he Knows they're wrong.  please let him go?!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 12, 2005)

27 hours in a cardboard box - how stupid are these people.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 12, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> ah craig came out with a classic.  saying how suprised he was by people's reactions and the fact that the longer the public don't vote you out the more they must like you, someone said they heard a few boos for him but he Knows they're wrong.  please let him go?!


Almost as good as him saying people like Kemal gave gays a bad name.


----------



## *factotum* (Jun 12, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> 27 hours in a cardboard box - how stupid are these people.


How are the going to the loo?


----------



## Bajie (Jun 12, 2005)

which idiots are still in the boxes then?  I bet derek is. I last saw the program when they where told to get in the boxes.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 12, 2005)

I'm really wanting to watch this episode but my wife has chosen this point in time to give her aunty and nana a ring. How very thoughtful.

Am I missing much?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2005)

How is that stopping you watch the telly?


----------



## Looby (Jun 12, 2005)

*factotum* said:
			
		

> How are the going to the loo?



In a condom. Saskia accidentally burst hers and there was piss all over the floor by the kitchen.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 12, 2005)

Box task has been over for hours. Derek, Roberto and Anthony get to have luxury meals, and a fridge of their own, stocked with the other housemates favourite foods.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 12, 2005)

They went in a bottle, or the boys did anyway...


----------



## oisleep (Jun 12, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> read the whole thread



it's 36 pages long, don't be so harsh!


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 12, 2005)

i must say the box episode had a surreal postmoderrn elemnt of comedy to it.........


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 12, 2005)

I managed to catch the last half hour. It was quite a hoot


----------



## jerseymonkey (Jun 12, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Allegedly Robinson jams took him off their jars in 2001- at the shop local to me they are still on the jars.


I work in Wakefield (as close to Royston Vasey as real life gets, surely) and one of the gift shops sells golly wogs. I was shocked when I saw them the other week.


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 12, 2005)

jerseymonkey said:
			
		

> I work in Wakefield (as close to Royston Vasey as real life gets, surely) and one of the gift shops sells golly wogs. I was shocked when I saw them the other week.



Three out of the four _League Of Gentlemen_ team actually studied at Bretton Hall _(near Wakefield)_, and I've heard it said that Royston Vasey was largely based on their time there.

Having been 'round those parts too, I'd have to kind of agree...


----------



## kea (Jun 12, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> it's 36 pages long, don't be so harsh!




yeah but no but yeah but ... 

it's not harsh, i just didn't overload on the smilies.


----------



## oisleep (Jun 12, 2005)

*deletes kea from sexiest posters not yet met*


----------



## kea (Jun 12, 2005)

<deletes oisleep from 'post-Photo' shag list>


----------



## oisleep (Jun 12, 2005)

*replaces her with cloo*


----------



## oisleep (Jun 12, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> <deletes oisleep from 'post-Photo' shag list>



*reconsiders deletion and enquires about timelines*


----------



## kea (Jun 12, 2005)

<puts oisleep on hold and plays vivaldi down phoneline>


----------



## oisleep (Jun 12, 2005)

on hold, hmmmmm


----------



## AllStarMe (Jun 13, 2005)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> i must say the box episode had a surreal postmoderrn elemnt of comedy to it.........


I was in stiches watching that. Seeing them moving around in their boxes was especially funny!!
Maxwell's song about Craig was incredibly funny aswell!
Though, I do think Sam didn't need to be quite so vocal whilst having a wank....just makes me think that she wanted everyone to hear her, which I guess was the point really!
 Other than that I actually really enjoyed last nights episode!


----------



## Biffo (Jun 13, 2005)

At 3.45 this morning, whilst feeding my baby son, I had the pleasure of flicking on my tv and watching the 'magic mirror' scene. Thought it was funny that the boys couldn't stop giggling at each others' oompah-loompah-ness and totally missed/ignored the 'look at my boobs compared to the size of my head'.

It was the sort of television that was made for magic mushrooms eaters.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 13, 2005)

I missed it on Saturday - was there anymore said about the cheers and jeers?


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2005)

Captain Science is talking himself into eviction atm


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 13, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> I do think Sam didn't need to be quite so vocal whilst having a wank....just makes me think that she wanted everyone to hear her, which I guess was the point really!



She's vile. Everything about her is vile, from her plastic boobs to her widemouth-frog-smothered-in-lipstick mouth and her stupid annoying laugh and her catchphrase of 'shut up...shut up...'


----------



## Relahni (Jun 13, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> I was in stiches watching that. Seeing them moving around in their boxes was especially funny!!
> Maxwell's song about Craig was incredibly funny aswell!
> Though, I do think Sam didn't need to be quite so vocal whilst having a wank....just makes me think that she wanted everyone to hear her, which I guess was the point really!
> Other than that I actually really enjoyed last nights episode!



What's her name? Sam?

Utter twat........Listen everyone - I'm having a wank!  Cringing!!!  She's trying to give the impression of being sexy - but coming across as some crab ridden tart that has psychological problems.....

I caught a bit of this utterly shite television programme yesterday and I wouldn't describe people moving around boxes as being especially funny.  Pile of shite would be my description of that kind of activity.  

Big Brother is shit and anyone that watches it for more than 10 minutes is a fool that needs help.

The makers are laughing at you all - they are making it so shite and you still watch it you mugs...


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 13, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> The makers are laughing at you all - they are making it so shite and you still watch it you mugs...



Fuck off with your boring trolling.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 13, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Big Brother is shit and anyone that watches it for more than 10 minutes is a fool that needs help.
> 
> The makers are laughing at you all - they are making it so shite and you still watch it you mugs...



How comes we haven't seen you on the 'Beat the Bookie' thread for a while?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 13, 2005)

And they've been caught talking about nominations again.   
Mind you it means that Derek's probably going to be up for eviction.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2005)

woot explain please for those of us without the benefit of e4!!
ooh bollocks just remembered something ... 
<goes off to amend post on other thread>


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 13, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> woot explain please for those of us without the benefit of e4!!
> ooh bollocks just remembered something ...
> <goes off to amend post on other thread>



And those of us with E4 who don't watch it all day!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2005)

Very odd, on the website there is this link (on Saskia's page):





> *Stop Press: Nominations Plot Exposed*  Maxwell blows his top when the scheming Housemates just can't keep their nominations to themselves...


 but it just links to an empty page....


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2005)

they hven't got the content up yet - or the server hasn't updated yet ...

someone tell us what's going on!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2005)

What makes it particularly odd though is that it's not on the main news page, not even on Maxwell's who is mentioned in the headline, only Saskia's.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2005)

just got this off the bb boards ...



> \Derek, Roberto and Craig were stopped from nominating.
> 
> All house mates were called to the sofa to see something on the plasma screen
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2005)

It's up


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2005)

also some people are saying that the others talked about nominations too but one poster put - 



> Saskia and Max and Makosi and Keml were bitching about certain people.... but they didnt blantantly discuss noms.
> 
> Roberto, Derek and Craig did.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2005)

reports that craig might have walked out, tho others say he's still in there ...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2005)

I've just realised, this means that we still haven't had a regular nomination process. 

Week 1: Makosi is asked to nominate the two for eviction
Week 2: everyone is nominated
Week 3: three of the housemates' (grammar?) nominations don't count!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 13, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> reports that craig might have walked out, tho others say he's still in there ...




Oh I hope so.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 13, 2005)

don't have e4 just use this
(sorry didn't reply earlier, computer problems   )


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> reports that craig might have walked out, tho others say he's still in there ...


    

Though it would probably be better if he were evicted and had to face the crowds....


----------



## exosculate (Jun 13, 2005)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> I've just realised, this means that we still haven't had a regular nomination process.
> 
> Week 1: Makosi is asked to nominate the two for eviction
> Week 2: everyone is nominated
> Week 3: three of the housemates' (grammar?) nominations don't count!




My prediction. Next week they will ask the housemates to choose two people they like the most - the two 'noddy no mates' housemates with the least number of positive affirmations will be up for eviction.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> My prediction. Next week they will ask the housemates to choose two people they like the most - the two 'noddy no mates' housemates with the least number of positive affirmations will be up for eviction.


 Fuck it, knowing Big Brother the two with the most votes would be up for eviction!

And I've just realised I'm sitting here trying to find out what's going on whilst downstairs I have a freeview box with E4 on it


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 13, 2005)

Craigs still in the house atm.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 13, 2005)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Though it would probably be better if he were evicted and had to face the crowds....




I feel your zeal.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I feel your zeal.


Yeah but quite a lot of people seem to like him. I don't think he'd be booed that badly, unfortunately.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2005)

from that link exos posted ...



> 19.13 - group gossiping about Derek now - apart from Derek and Roberto who still must be in the bedroom. Vanessa is cheaply supplying all the information.... singing like a canary!



!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> don't have e4 just use this





> 16.09: Discussion about M25. Makosi like M40. Craig has to go on M11. M1 goes north. Makosi M5 from Bristol to Birmingham. Derek says the date is the 15th and it's Tuesday.


  

edit: it gets worse.... 





> 16.41: Kemal scratches chin. Sam looking round. Max asleep with mouth open. Kemal curled up.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2005)

more from that site ...



> 19.54: Derek talking in the BR toilet with Roberto and Craig "I'm not going to have that done to me,. I want to see the clip of Vanessa and see how it compares"
> 
> 20.00: Ant is reading a laminate, Max and Saskia are reading over his shoulder and Saskia has a shocked expression on her face. They call everyone to listen. In between sound-dips, I heard them talking about lyrics.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 13, 2005)

The BR toilet - did it used to belong to British Rail?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 13, 2005)

I think Roberto might be able to come out of this OK if he plays it right. But Derek is pretty much gone now.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> The BR toilet - did it used to belong to British Rail?


Well Derek was moaning about it being "filthy"


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2005)

who's nominated then? (bearing in mind that craig, derek and roberto couldn't vote) i reckon science voted for saskia. sam might be up. derek is a real possibility.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 13, 2005)

Definately Derek, I think he would have been up anyway and this put the final nail in his coffin. Roberto and Science both seem to have pissed people off so they could be up, and Sam is still a possiblity.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 13, 2005)

Keep Derek in! He's a cock, but hugely entertaining!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 13, 2005)

My predictions

Sam - derek, vanessa
Max - derek, roberto
Science - derek, roberto
Saskia - derek, roberto
Makosi - roberto, craig
Kemal - derek, roberto
Anthony - derek roberto
Vanessa - sam, saskia

Derek and Roberto up.

Derek out!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Keep Derek in! He's a cock, but hugely entertaining!


I'm torn, like you say he is really great to watch but it would be just brilliant to see him evicted and booed. He would just have a fit.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Keep Derek in! He's a cock, but hugely entertaining!




needs taking down a peg or ten thousand tho!! being voted out early on would knock his ego ...


----------



## exosculate (Jun 13, 2005)

Sam may well have survived again.

Oh the comedy of it all.


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2005)

more ...



> 20.35: Derek and Roberto are in the loft and discussing how he's being portrayed to the outside based on the "editing" of the clip that Big Brother showed to the other houseguests. Derek says "que sera sera" and that he's more worried about his clippers and getting his hair cut than in how he's being portrayed.
> 
> 
> 20.37: Derek telling Roberto in the loft, that Saskia is the silent assasin who looks like butter wouldn't melt in her mouth.
> ...


----------



## silentNate (Jun 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> My predictions
> 
> Sam - derek, vanessa
> Max - derek, roberto
> ...


 Excellent 

Saskia next I hope 

Then we can concentrate on Sam, Maxwell, Craig....

Bugger... Don't think I like any of them


----------



## kea (Jun 13, 2005)

more ....



> 20.39: Makosi tells Saskia that Makosi thinks Saskia is dealing with things very well. Several are talking about how if they were Derek and Roberto how they would be scared to sleep tonight for fear of what Anthony and Maxwell would do.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2005)

he he, looks like you're getting a little addicted to that site...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 13, 2005)

Makosi is obvisously stirring for everything she is worth. I think we can probably guess who next weeks nominations are now.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 13, 2005)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> he he, looks like you're getting a little addicted to that site...


It's a load better than the official site which is both slow and hardly has anything up.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 13, 2005)

> 20.45: Derek and Roberto are talking about Craig and how bad they feel for him, since he is the most sensitive. Roberto thinks Craig is going to quit the show


 Aww diddums.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 13, 2005)

Derek evicted and Craig leaves... Its like a super-bonus Iceland 2-4-1 offer  
Can't wait to watch it tonight, still got last nights to see


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 13, 2005)

Craig complaining again www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=409  he looks like he's about to cry in the pictures


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 13, 2005)

Personally I'd rather see Roberto leave as I think Derek is at least more interesting than him. Roberto isn't particularly interesting at all and seems to be trying to act like one of the 'grown-ups' of the house but still often acts as immaturely as the younger members.

And I'm not sure if I want Craig to face the public or stay in the house and self destruct. What would be best would be if he could find out what people think of him and then be put back _in_ the house. Too cruel?


----------



## agricola (Jun 13, 2005)

Science putting the boot in now, ordering Derek and Roberto to the Crows Nest


----------



## silentNate (Jun 14, 2005)

Craig should stop going for the sympathy vote- and slagging off people who live in council estates for that matter 
Makosi should be looking to challenge Maxwells odds


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 14, 2005)

Craig moaning how he's hard done by again  he really is a weaselling little prick.

EDIT: Does Craig's moaning remind anyone else of Kim Jong-il from Team America
"I'm so wonwy so wonwy and sad...."


----------



## AllStarMe (Jun 14, 2005)

For someone who claims to enjoy being a bitch, he sure doesn't like being exposed as one does he?
Craig is so pathetic. I want him to leave.


----------



## kea (Jun 14, 2005)

from the bb site - 



> Mutiny For The Bounty
> Day 18, 22:30
> 
> Pirates have raided the treasures of the luxury fridge to punish Derek and Roberto's skulduggery.
> ...


----------



## kea (Jun 14, 2005)

and ...



> Craig Crawls
> Day 18, 22:50
> 
> Craig has spent a full hour explaining himself to Saskia in an attempt to win back favour after his involvement in the nominations plotting.
> ...


----------



## AllStarMe (Jun 14, 2005)

I quite like Anthony, bless him!! 
He also looks a lot like Noddy from Byker Grove.


----------



## kea (Jun 14, 2005)

and ...



> Sugar And Spite
> Day 19, 01:17
> 
> The sweet taste of sugar will soon be the bitter taste of revenge as Anthony and Maxwell poured salt into Derek and Roberto's sugar pot.
> ...


----------



## oisleep (Jun 14, 2005)

when they won that dinner thing and fridge, when they were all in the diary room they said they were going to share it all with everyone and they wouldn't accept it if they weren't aloud, but the next thing i saw after that was them getting stuck into it and really enjoying it, did i miss something in the middle of all this that made the about turn so quickly and eagrely, or all they just cunts?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 14, 2005)

not seen it for a couple of days - could someone give a quick update on whats been happening please...

is science still the coolest?  

has maxwell and saskia shagged yet? Is craig still a cunt?(think I know the answer to that one....) Roberto still banging on about food?


----------



## kea (Jun 14, 2005)

and ...



> One Lump Or Two
> Day 19, 06:13
> 
> It all seemed to be picking up for Roberto. He'd made up with Captain Science, had a good night shift in the Crow's Nest, watered the garden and was making his morning coffee. But then he discovered the salt that Maxwell and Anthony had put in his sugar bowl.
> ...


----------



## kea (Jun 14, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> when they won that dinner thing and fridge, when they were all in the diary room they said they were going to share it all with everyone and they wouldn't accept it if they weren't aloud, but the next thing i saw after that was them getting stuck into it and really enjoying it, did i miss something in the middle of all this that made the about turn so quickly and eagrely, or all they just cunts?




derek had a go at big brother for not informing them they wouldn't be able to share the food before the task started, and said fine if we can't share it we don't want it, stick together, etc etc. roberto then clearly didn't like the sound of that and started backing down saying 'now now lets not be hasty we deserve it' typea thing ... he clearly persuaded them to accept it!


----------



## oisleep (Jun 14, 2005)

it's like ask jeeves in here!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 14, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> it's like ask jeeves in here!



well come on then!


----------



## oisleep (Jun 14, 2005)

i just did, up a bit!


----------



## Relahni (Jun 14, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> not seen it for a couple of days - could someone give a quick update on whats been happening please...
> 
> is science still the coolest?
> 
> has maxwell and saskia shagged yet? Is craig still a cunt?(think I know the answer to that one....) Roberto still banging on about food?



quick update.

Some wannabe tarts were walking around in skimpy bikinis...

Some camp bloke was being camp.

Some blokey bloke was being a geezer.

Some older bloke was getting pissed off.

It's fucking groundbreaking this year.....



You boring mugs...


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 14, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> I quite like Anthony, bless him!!
> He also looks a lot like Noddy from Byker Grove.



Nah, man! If he ain't Tony Blackburn's lovechild I'll eat my hat.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 14, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> quick update.
> 
> Some wannabe tarts were walking around in skimpy bikinis...
> 
> ...



wow relahni! you're so different! you don't like Big Bro! you must be the coolest of the cool. Thats like well rad.....


----------



## Griff (Jun 14, 2005)

Saw it last night and Maxwell's "You've got a great arse" bit was cringeworthy. What a cunt!


----------



## kea (Jun 14, 2005)

relahni's been a dick for ages, just ignore him.


----------



## Allan (Jun 14, 2005)

Why does it say "Crows nest" and not "Crow's nest"?

As it stands it's a statement about what crows do, not the name of an observation platform on a ship.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 14, 2005)

Bit cheeky this, but I saw the first day then went on holliday , came back and saw the updates, but why is Sam such a hate figure, (  all the aggression seemed to come from Lesley to her ), all she seems to do is sit around, not especially great but not deserving of this much vitriol. 

What did I miss????


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 14, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> relahni's been a dick for ages, just ignore him.



awww hes a pussycat really, his barks much worse than his bite.....  

I think he's been turned down as a contestant several years running - hence the bitterness


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 14, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> relahni's been a dick for ages, just ignore him.



Perhaps he's blown all his racing winnings on the BB eviction betting.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 14, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Bit cheeky this, but I saw the first day then went on holliday , came back and saw the updates, but why is Sam such a hate figure, (  all the aggression seemed to come from Lesley to her ), all she seems to do is sit around, not especially great but not deserving of this much vitriol.
> 
> What did I miss????



Have you heard her sing?


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 14, 2005)

Relahni said:
			
		

> Big Brother is shit and anyone that watches it for more than 10 minutes is a fool that needs help.
> 
> The makers are laughing at you all - they are making it so shite and you still watch it you mugs...



Well its delightful someone as enlightened as yourself is here to set us straight.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 14, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Well its delightful someone as enlightened as yourself is here to set us straight.




sound like sour grapes either cos they didn't get their attention seeking arse on the show this year or that they were expecting a different type of contestant this year and have no one to root for and so are bored... what it doesn't sound like is any kind of intellectual comment on anything other than the poster themselves...

I love the superiour wittings of the these tiny ego indivuals who feel they need to bolster themselves up by running down others viewing choices to make themselves look like some kind of conisour of telly... i mean i can't fucking stand footbal or criket and think both are dire to watch but if some one wanted to discuss them on the boards i just wouldn't go on to that thread to read about something i clearly could give a fuck about... in fact doing so would only be showing my general ignorance and intollerence for other peoples whims and what nots... 

but then you were just trying to be cool eh? Relahni to show off to all the other cool kid's in the playground that you would be as uncool as to watch big brother... get over your childhood fucking problems of playgorund attention seeking and fuck off to a thread you actually care about either that or don't be such an attention seeking prick on this one... no one cares what you think regarding the subject... least of all you so why you even bother to waste your own time with a patronising, facistious comment is beyond me... unless you'd be happy to also not see boardcasted all the things that the other posters collective dispise on telly...me thinks that there would be around 1 hour of programming a day if that rule was applied... 

you have a choice with tv like you do with the boards it's called self censorship if you don't like summit switch off... if you cannot manage to do this you should not be allowed electricity in your house as clearly you are not mature enough to be around summit which can kill you...

Now then can the rest of us who are intrested get back to the thread...leaving you to the santimonious self agrandising fucking pit you have dug for yourself.... thank you


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 14, 2005)

Anyone clock this?

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/bigbrother6/articles/19228016?source=PA&ct=5

Here's hoping "send em back" Saskia don't find out.


----------



## innit (Jun 14, 2005)

Oooooh!  I can't believe that Derek and Roberto thought they might get away with that.  Maybe they really do forget that we can hear everything they say, the fools!

Have just been reading the digital spy BB forum which is a very strange thing.  Weirdest of all is that Cameron from series 4 seems to post there  you'd think he'd at least use a made-up board name.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 14, 2005)

and you thought you were just commenting on a tv show Relahni 

after a bit of a ropey start I'm really enjoying BB this year (but then there hasn't been a year when I haven't).  I don't bother with any other reality tv show, just save myself for the daddy 

oh, and Relahni... you're a tosser cos you don't like BB


----------



## kea (Jun 14, 2005)

looks like most housemates are gonna hope we'll vote science out this week, if he's nominated!! 
they'll be disappointed tho, if derek is up for eviction i reckon he's a gonner ...


----------



## cathal marcs (Jun 14, 2005)

My sights are set on Derek this week after I changed my aim to lesley last week but Derek your cards have been marked and im hoping he is liquidated from the Big brother house the Kemal next week.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 14, 2005)

I loved the way that Derek wasn't overwhelmingly grateful for the perfectly ordinary meal the box task winners were served last night.
Made me laff that did.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 14, 2005)

Well Derek, Roberto, and Sam are up this week. 

I personally would like to see Roberto go for being a whiny miserable turd, though in all likelihood it will be Sam. Her vocal self-love sesh will have won her few friends, though regardless of how shallow she appears I just cannot dislike her.

Right, I'm off to put up an eviction poll


----------



## exosculate (Jun 14, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Well Derek, Roberto, and Sam are up this week.
> 
> I personally would like to see Roberto go for being a whiny miserable turd, though in all likelihood it will be Sam. Her vocal self-love sesh will have won her few friends, though regardless of how shallow she appears I just cannot dislike her.
> 
> Right, I'm off to put up an eviction poll




How did Sam go up after all that gubbins?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 14, 2005)

reckon it will be sam to go, but I'm torn between voting for her or derek, I think derek's got a bit more mileage to him, and I don't think I can put up with much more of sam's singing and dancing, I thought she might have fitted in more with lesley gone, but hasn't really managed it. 

I seem to be talking myself into voting for sam.

I'm glad science isn't up, he's beginning to grow on me (when he isn't shouting over people and saying "y'get mi"  )


----------



## exosculate (Jun 14, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> reckon it will be sam to go, but I'm torn between voting for her or derek, I think derek's got a bit more mileage to him, and I don't think I can put up with much more of sam's singing and dancing, I thought she might have fitted in more with lesley gone, but hasn't really managed it.
> 
> I seem to be talking myself into voting for sam.
> 
> I'm glad science isn't up, he's beginning to grow on me (when he isn't shouting over people and saying "y'get mi"  )




Surely the most annoying people should stay in.

So my brain says Roberto out.

My heart says Derek - because in the immortal words of Ahmed I hate him


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 14, 2005)

Am I strange for still liking Sam? (I don't fancy her, in case anyone was wondering).


----------



## exosculate (Jun 14, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Am I strange for still liking Sam? (I don't fancy her, in case anyone was wondering).




Yes you are and I don't believe you


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 14, 2005)

yes, yes you are Echo Beach   she really doesn't have many (any?) redeeming qualities. (or none that I've seen anyway)

I'm all for keeping the arseholes in for the entertainment value, but she doesn't even register there, she's a bit blah.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 14, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> yes, yes you are Echo Beach   she really doesn't have many (any?) redeeming qualities. (or none that I've seen anyway)
> 
> I'm all for keeping the arseholes in for the entertainment value, but she doesn't even register there, she's a bit blah.




Oh her maladroitness is entertaining.


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2005)

I think it's time for sam to go, although she has been noticeably louder and more outgoing than when lesley was in there.

I find roberto and derek more annoying but if they go then it's just going to be maxwell trying to shag saskia, with craig quietly bitching / crying in the corner.

which would be dull.


----------



## oisleep (Jun 14, 2005)

yeah sam should have went in the first week instead of mary, would have been far more interesting with mary in it for a few more weeks


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 14, 2005)

How come Craig got away with it this week? Most of the conversations between him Derek and Roberto were started by him. 

He's such a little bitch. 

It was funny the other night when Craig asked Maxwell what he actually though of him (before they all discovered the nominations plot) and Maxwell said he was 'weird' and 'geeky'. Craig looked really upset but then carried on by asking Maxwell if he was camper than Kemal. Maxwell said Craig was the campest one in the house and his voice was funny. 

The daggers from Craigs eyes then....well he did ask  Maxwell was on a bit of a wind-up really, but Craig took it seriously. What a silly girl.

I can't believe he thinks he's hard done to at the moment. He's really playing the 'poor me' thing and can't seem to see that he's done anything wrong.

As for the eviction this week. It's got to be Derek to leave.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 14, 2005)

I really really really don't fancy Sam. She isn't my type at all!

I'm hoping the BB public will acknowledge there's bigger fish to fry this week, and will duly boot Roberto out the house.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 14, 2005)

Lisa, I hate Craig for all those reasons you describe, and so many more.

The most shocking thing is that hatred of his self-centred turdiness appears to be confined to these boards!!! Anyone else find this???


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> I really really really don't fancy Sam. She isn't my type at all!
> 
> I'm hoping the BB public will acknowledge there's bigger fish to fry this week, and will duly boot Roberto out the house.



no!  believe me, I hate roberto as much as the next man but those two have to stay in, or else it will completely change the house and it will lose all of its interest.

(well, most of it.  not saying I won't carry on watching or anything...)


----------



## tommers (Jun 14, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Lisa, I hate Craig for all those reasons you describe, and so many more.
> 
> The most shocking thing is that hatred of his self-centred turdiness appears to be confined to these boards!!! Anyone else find this???



I know what you mean.  he does seem to be particularly detested by urban75 in relation to the rest of the world.

strange.  probably something that involves demographics or other bollocks...


----------



## newbie (Jun 14, 2005)

at the end of the day I'd like to see Derek given a little more time because at the end of the day he's the one with most insufferable ego and at the end of the day it'll be fun watching it be gradually pulled apart by the others.

Also because at the end of the day he's the only one who doesn't say _at the end of the day_ every bloody sentence.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd like him to stay a bit longer though as the banter between him and maxwell is quite funny.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd like to see Craig stay in, provided Maxwell skewers him instead of chatting him up.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't give a monkeys.


----------



## agricola (Jun 14, 2005)

the nominations are very revealing - everyone who said that Sam shouldnt worry about being nominated were the same people who had nominated her; Vanessa was even helped to the door by her, and nominated her anyway!  

such bitchery, Science is coming to be the most intelligent one in the house, he has everyone sussed.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 14, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> the nominations are very revealing - everyone who said that Sam shouldnt worry about being nominated were the same people who had nominated her; Vanessa was even helped to the door by her, and nominated her anyway!
> 
> such bitchery, Science is coming to be the most intelligent one in the house, he has everyone sussed.




He doesn't have Derek sussed.


----------



## agricola (Jun 14, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> He doesn't have Derek sussed.



whats to sus about Derek?  he is a weasel, as would be obvious to anyone who has spoken to him for more than two minutes.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 14, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> whats to sus about Derek?  he is a weasel, as would be obvious to anyone who has spoken to him for more than two minutes.




Wadical hood boy would be expected to have nominated privileged money man - if he was sussed.

If he made any sense at all that is.

I like him don't get me wrong - but not because he's sussed out.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 14, 2005)

Like: Sam, Science, Kemal, Makosi
Undecided: Roberto, Anthony
Dislike: Saskia, Derek, Craig, Vanessa
Would happily stab: Maxwell

Derek must go.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 14, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Like: Sam, Science, Kemal, Makosi
> Undecided: Roberto, Anthony
> Dislike: Saskia, Derek, Craig, Vanessa
> Would happily stab: Maxwell
> ...




What is to like about Sam !!!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 14, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> What is to like about Sam !!!!!



Oh, she's a simple soul but at least she's trying, and she's got a great sulky pout. The edit doesn''t do her any favours.
Controversially, I also like her wonky teeth and her joker mouth. The mutley snigger could, given time, develop into an irritation to rival the crazy frog ringtone, but an artfully-concealed pair of ear-plugs would surely negate the 'singing problem'.
Basically, I so would. Once, anyway. Well, twice, maybe...

Does that make me shallow?


----------



## 1927 (Jun 14, 2005)

Craig just has to go! He's acting like a fucking six year old,FFS grow up man.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 14, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh, she's a simple soul but at least she's trying, and she's got a great sulky pout. The edit doesn''t do her any favours.
> Controversially, I also like her wonky teeth and her joker mouth. The mutley snigger could, given time, develop into an irritation to rival the crazy frog ringtone, but an artfully-concealed pair of ear-plugs would surely negate the 'singing problem'.
> Basically, I so would. Once, anyway. Well, twice, maybe...
> 
> Does that make me shallow?




Yes.The heterobratpack don't even agree with that and they barely have two ideas to rub together.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 14, 2005)

1927 said:
			
		

> Craig just has to go! He's acting like a fucking six year old,FFS grow up man.




Gotta stay - total comedy value.

Keep the whinging one in.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 14, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Yes.The heterobratpack don't even agree with that and they barely have two ideas to rub together.



Exactamondo - my enemy's enemy etc...


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 14, 2005)

Craig truly excelled himself this evening. Long may he continue to diminish his character!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 15, 2005)

That was funny when they put the screen up after nominations and shamed Derick, Roberto and Craig,  - Saskia  pretending to be all cool about it , was watching on the live thing last night and she was  fuming still, she was telling Maxwell she felt like having a shit in Derick's bed  (that would have been worth staying up to watch!)
I hope Roberto gets the boot on Friday don't like any of them 3 who are up but Roberto is as dull as dishwater so he just has to go


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 15, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> She's vile. Everything about her is vile, from her plastic boobs to her widemouth-frog-smothered-in-lipstick mouth and her stupid annoying laugh and her catchphrase of 'shut up...shut up...'






			
				Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The mutley snigger could, given time, develop into an irritation to rival the crazy frog ringtone



Like a widemouth-crazy-frog-smeared-in-lipstick ringtone, maybe? 

O fuck, I feel a record on the not too distant horizon...


----------



## pennimania (Jun 15, 2005)

*I simply detest Maxell.*

Everything about him offends me. I don't much care for 'geezers' at any time but he is so revolting.  

I could go on about his peg teeth, big hips and green tongue but will refrain as they pale into insignificance beside his arrogance and bullying.

Is it only me who thinks his behaviour toward Kemal and Craig is vile?. And the editing on the highlight show is so onesided. I believe Endemol want him to win , and show him in a favourable light as they did Cameron and Nadia.

He  is as guilty of cheating and back biting as anyone but gets away with it. He tried to keep Anthony in his box so he would win, he didn't want to let Craig have a scrap of the bacon the whole house had been given, he hid that bottle of wine, I could go on. He is a scheming little twat.

I understand he has a very wealthy father, and was in the dry run to last year's BB.

Alright mate?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm not a Maxwell fan by any means and would like to see this self-confessed "leftie-hater" booted; but at the same time I'm finding myself warming to him despite his comic book blokeyism. Help!

Btw the word on the other BB boards reports a close run thing between Derek and Sam. Could she escape again? Is she going to be up every week until she goes? Will she beat Paul's BB2 record of 7 straight nominations? When will that obnoxious self centred whiny turd Craig get his?


----------



## purplekitty (Jun 15, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> Everything about him offends me. I don't much care for 'geezers' at any time but he is so revolting.
> 
> I could go on about his peg teeth, big hips and green tongue but will refrain as they pale into insignificance beside his arrogance and bullying.
> 
> ...



That pretty much sums up my view of him.
He's a total arse and even since BB piped in the cheers/boos he's been even more insufferable. He displays behaviour that borders uncomfortably on the homophobic and doesn't get pulled up for it. Even the incident with Roberto and the cornflakes on the head was basically starting by him squaring up aggressively (again.....). 
I think endomol's constant mixing is fast ruining the program. All of them were as guilty as each other of scheming and backbiting. 
Saskia and Maxwell deserve each other. Pair of braindead, bigotted, fat-arsed losers with overinflated opinions of themselves.

Apologies for rant. Not very well this morning


----------



## J77 (Jun 15, 2005)

They're all a bunch of twats, therefore Craig should win.


----------



## kea (Jun 15, 2005)

craig is a bear of very little brain ...



> Craig Phone Home
> Day 20, 00:25
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 15, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> I understand he has a very wealthy father, and was in the dry run to last year's BB.
> 
> Alright mate?



I didn't know about the wealthy father bit, but he was also in the run-through for "The Farm" - another Endemol show. He's been in "Three of a Kind" too - appalling reality dating show with Claudia Winkelman, although this was produced by a different company.

I wouldn't go so far as to say he's a plant, but he's a little too close to Endemol for my liking. Furthermore he's a professional reality tv contestant/wannabe. Fishy, non?


----------



## marshall (Jun 15, 2005)

He's going to walk it, though. 

That’s my only reservation about this year’s BB, I can’t see anyone else emerging as a challenger to the professional-cockney-Gooner-boy.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 15, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> Everything about him offends me. I don't much care for 'geezers' at any time but he is so revolting.
> 
> I could go on about his peg teeth, big hips and green tongue but will refrain as they pale into insignificance beside his arrogance and bullying.
> 
> ...



If you think Max is bulllying, god knows how you'd cope with the real thing.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 15, 2005)

Am I the only one that gets wound up by this sheep like behaviour of calling all or most of them thick on the bacvl of mostly nothing.


----------



## kea (Jun 15, 2005)

interesting info re: maxwell. i was thinking it'd be ok if he won it this year, since laydeez have won it the past 2 years so it's a boy's turn i reckon. might have to revise that view now tho. kemal possibly? hmm. nobody's really standing out as likeable tbh.


----------



## Allan (Jun 15, 2005)

It's all fun and games until someone puts a pirate's eye out. And then it's just pointing and laughing.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 15, 2005)

I think Maxwell is alright, but then I don't really watch the live shows so maybe I'm wrong. 

I haven't seen any evidence of him actually bullying any of the other housemates. When he says mean stuff, it's generally in a jokey kind of way. He certainly doesn't come across as malicious and scheming like some of the other housemates (Derek, Craig & Vanessa, amongst others)

In my opinion, Maxwell is one of the few 'normal' people in the house, someone you can actually imagine chatting to in a normal situation.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 15, 2005)

Is it only me then who thinks that Derek is the best value of all of them?
He was great last night when he wouldn't answer Big Brother's quesitons.

BB: How's the mood in the house?
Derek: What mood? I haven't noticed.

etc


----------



## kea (Jun 15, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> In my opinion, Maxwell is one of the few 'normal' people in the house, someone you can actually imagine chatting to in a normal situation.




i think the point tho is that it's a bit unfair as he's had previous practice at appearing 'normal' on reality tv, knowing how to put himself across, how to handle 24-hour scrutiny, etc, and therefore has an unfair advantage over the other housemates.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 15, 2005)

did I mention I know maxwells sister....  

shes well embarassed....    

science is still bestest


----------



## kea (Jun 15, 2005)

just reading the digital spy updates, sounds like the house is getting messy now and there are tensions over cleaning etc. i guess they're now at the stage where the novelty has worn off but there are still quite a few people in the house so there's lots of maintenance to be done to keep it liveable yet also there are quite a few personal tensions.
iirc, in previous years these couple of in-between-y weeks are when things are tetchiest. once a couple more people have gone people have more space in the house and so on, and things tend to settle down into a more clearly defined set-up.

science seems to be managing to make a pain of himself but it seems that nobody is really giving the task much effort. they've already failed it btw, they failed on the first day 
BB hasn't told them they've failed yet tho so they're all continuing in a half-hearted way.
i wonder if BB will show them a clip of what (and who!!) caused them to fail ...


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 15, 2005)

if they've failed does that mean they only get a quid a day to live on? lol thats going to cause big fights


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 15, 2005)

purplekitty said:
			
		

> That pretty much sums up my view of him.
> He's a total arse and even since BB piped in the cheers/boos he's been even more insufferable. He displays behaviour that borders uncomfortably on the homophobic and doesn't get pulled up for it. Even the incident with Roberto and the cornflakes on the head was basically starting by him squaring up aggressively (again.....).
> I think endomol's constant mixing is fast ruining the program. All of them were as guilty as each other of scheming and backbiting.
> Saskia and Maxwell deserve each other. Pair of braindead, bigotted, fat-arsed losers with overinflated opinions of themselves.
> ...




load of crap are you watching the 'live' feed or the edited highlights...

the 'live feed clearly shows that roberto got the hump with maxwell went off ina strop and then got all firey when takign something out of context which he does all the bloody time... he is an insufferable bore


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 15, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> did I mention I know maxwells sister....
> 
> shes well embarassed....
> science is still bestest




Heard him mention something about his sister while I was watching the live feed the other night, but they dipped the sound - hate it when they do that, everytime just as the conversation is getting intresting they dip the effing sound   Wish I could lipread  

 Maxwell still my favourite , 2nd Saskia and then Kemal


----------



## purplekitty (Jun 15, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> load of crap are you watching the 'live' feed or the edited highlights...
> 
> the 'live feed clearly shows that roberto got the hump with maxwell went off ina strop and then got all firey when takign something out of context which he does all the bloody time... he is an insufferable bore



I watch both, obviously not all of the live feed though.
No it isn't a load of crap, it's my opinion. Not everyone's going to like the same people.
I think he's a dick.


----------



## purplekitty (Jun 15, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Heard him mention something about his sister while I was watching the live feed the other night, but they dipped the sound - hate it when they do that, everytime just as the conversation is getting intresting they dip the effing sound   Wish I could lipread
> 
> Maxwell still my favourite , 2nd Saskia and then Kemal



Do you not mind about Saskia being a right-wing cow who wants to send all immigrants back where they came from "because they all want to blow us up"?
I think that's why I'm easily irritated by her and the boyfriend - they have such stinking views.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 15, 2005)

Is that actually word for word what she said though - only it seems to change from one poster to the next.

How do you know she means what she said or said it to just to be contraversial enough to get in the house?  How do you know that C4 have sufficiently edited the videotape to misinterpret what she said?

If we judged people by the videos, Vanessa is a loud mouth and everybody would fancy Lesley.

I couldn't care less if Saskia is right wing or not.  I'd rather judge people by what they say and do in the house and for all the accusations people are laying at her of being false, she seems to be the only down to earth and funny girl in there.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 15, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Is that actually word for word what she said though - only it seems to change from one poster to the next.
> 
> How do you know she means what she said or said it to just to be contraversial enough to get in the house?  How do you know that C4 have sufficiently edited the videotape to misinterpret what she said?


That's still pretty dodgy though isn't it. And yes she did say that.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 15, 2005)

Well I hadn't seen anyone say she wanted to repatriate anyone so far till now and that she was talking about not letting illegal immigrants in so I think I'll believe it when I actually hear her say it.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 15, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Well I hadn't seen anyone say she wanted to repatriate anyone so far till now and that she was talking about not letting illegal immigrants in so I think I'll believe it when I actually hear her say it.


Oh sorry thought you meant they want to bomb us bit.   . I can't remember one way or the other about repatriating people.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 15, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I think Maxwell is alright, but then I don't really watch the live shows so maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> I haven't seen any evidence of him actually bullying any of the other housemates. When he says mean stuff, it's generally in a jokey kind of way. He certainly doesn't come across as malicious and scheming like some of the other housemates (Derek, Craig & Vanessa, amongst others)
> 
> In my opinion, Maxwell is one of the few 'normal' people in the house, someone you can actually imagine chatting to in a normal situation.



I agree with you there. In what way is he bigoted, as accused by other people - because he doesn't like lefties?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 15, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I agree with you there. In what way is he bigoted, as accused by other people - because he doesn't like lefties?




If he's a righty by implication it is likely. He says 'birds' all the feckin time he's a sexist arse.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 15, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> did I mention I know maxwells sister....
> 
> shes well embarassed....
> 
> science is still bestest




So spill the beans.

Is he a spoilt brat from a rich family?

Any other inside knowledge?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 15, 2005)

Unburden yourself Chegrimandi!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 15, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> If he's a righty by implication it is likely. He says 'birds' all the feckin time he's a sexist arse.


Is it sexist or just common slang like bloke.

I hate an awful lot of lefties so people aiming bigot at him just look desperate to throw sh1t.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 15, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Is it sexist or just common slang like bloke.
> 
> I hate an awful lot of lefties so people aiming bigot at him just look desperate to throw sh1t.




I hate righties and I hate sexism. Blokism is sexist.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 15, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I hate righties and I hate sexism. Blokism is sexist.



Well then you're no better than him are you.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 15, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Well then you're no better than him are you.




I'm far better than him.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 15, 2005)

Edited: will pm cheg.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 15, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Edited: will pm cheg.




We want a public airing!


----------



## rednblack (Jun 15, 2005)

makosi to win, she is a nubian queen, lucky anthony as well, fairplay to the lad
no one would turn her down, not even craig


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 15, 2005)

Just realised who Vanessa reminds me of


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 15, 2005)

The running on aol at the moment is Sam 40%, Derek 39%, and Roberto 21%.

And yes I find 'bird' offensive. It makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2005)

Makosi and Anthony.

Maxwell and Saskia.

Big Brother and Ratings.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 16, 2005)

Don't vote for Roberto, he seems alright for a teacher


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2005)

I didn't see it but according to the BB forum Sam did a lap dance for Anthony and he looked scared shitless 

Tomorrow = must see TV.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2005)

Derek's 'love loft' was quite the scariest thing i've seen for a long time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 16, 2005)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Makosi and Anthony.
> 
> Maxwell and Saskia.


 Apparently also:

Makosi and Sam

The single most bizzarre and eventful night in Big Brother history? Certainly for the number of different things that went on, if possibly not overall.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 16, 2005)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Makosi and Sam
> 
> .



yum!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> yum!



Indeed!  

Actually, the Maxwell/Saskia snog seemed really contrived didn't look much fun for either of them.
The other two were for laughs, but *hot*


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 16, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> And yes I find 'bird' offensive. It makes my skin crawl.



So that makes him a bigot?   

Jesus Christ, do you actually know any real people or are you surrounded by right on people who daren't say anything that isn't PC?


----------



## rednblack (Jun 16, 2005)

i know loads of women who don't find the word bird offensive, in fact only certain activist types

for me it's the same as the word bloke


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 16, 2005)

craig is the stupidest cunt alive - last night - 3 of them up for eviction right

craig: ' well derek, you've only got a 38% chance of getting evicted on friday'

no you thick fuck that would mean there was 114% in 100%


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2005)

Since when is saying 'bird' sexist?
I'm sure Maxwell is an unreconstructed sexist male, but that doesn't make all his utterances sexist.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 16, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> craig is the stupidest cunt alive - last night - 3 of them up for eviction right
> 
> craig: ' well derek, you've only got a 38% chance of getting evicted on friday'
> 
> no you thick fuck that would mean there was 114% in 100%


Yeah I heard that as well   .
I really hope the little shit gets evicted next week. He's the biggest twat in there.


----------



## kea (Jun 16, 2005)

'bird' doesn't offend me.


edit: can anyone give me some detail on the snogs? what went on???


----------



## hegley (Jun 16, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> craig is the stupidest cunt alive - last night - 3 of them up for eviction right
> 
> craig: ' well derek, you've only got a 38% chance of getting evicted on friday'
> 
> no you thick fuck that would mean there was 114% in 100%



You obviously haven't watched Celeb Love Island:

Lee: "what year did WWII start?"
Rebecca Loos: "ooh, ooh, I know this one, was it 1942?"


----------



## tommers (Jun 16, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> 'bird' doesn't offend me.
> 
> 
> edit: can anyone give me some detail on the snogs? what went on???



well.... that was unexpected!!!

anthony used the line "are those fake eyelashes?".  when makosi said "no", then he said "shut your eyes" and went in for the snog.

sam just said to makosi "I think we should just kiss"

and maxwell stuck sweets to himself and got saskia to eat them off him   .  then had a bit of a snog.  she didn't look too happy about it.

unfortunately I then fell asleep as it was 1 am, so I don't know what happened after that.

makosi has really gone up in my estimation, her flirting with anthony in the highlights last night was brilliant.


----------



## Griff (Jun 16, 2005)

Watched last night's and can't believe how Science didn't get a smack in the mouth. If he'd chucked water in my face like that with that sort of attitiude he would have known about it. What a prick.


----------



## kea (Jun 16, 2005)

why, who did he chuck water at??? there seems to be a lot of that going around at the moment ... usually roberto tho innit? 

science does seem to be a dick.

my latest list ...

like - 
maxwell, saskia, anthony, kemal

neutral - 
sam, makosi

dislike - 
craig, roberto, derek, vanessa, science


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 16, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> why, who did he chuck water at??? there seems to be a lot of that going around at the moment ... usually roberto tho innit?



He threw water at Kamal and had a huge row with Anthony. There didn't seem to be any proper reason for him having a go at Kamal, but he was fighting with Anthony b'cos he was annoyed Anthony wasn't getting him a drink or any food (or some such rubbish) and started shouting in a really agressive way that he was hungry and pissed off. 
Apparently, as Captain he wasn't allowed to get food himself - he had to be waited on. Which wasn't actually true atall. He was just being a complete idiot.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 16, 2005)

I thought he was alright at first, but now Maxwell has started to piss me off. I'm a tiny bit fucking sick of those diary room episodes where he is invariably accompanied by Saskia and Anthony and sits there holding court under the impression that he's a wildly hilarious stand-up comic with his Dagenham street market trader holler, when in fact every 'observational anecdote' is devoid of subtelty or anything approaching humour. Of course, all he's actually doing is trying desperately to impress Saskia with his razor sharp wit.  

This, while the other two sit there giggling like starstruck kids and inject nothing of their own into the scenario, opting instead to let Max do their talking for them, which in turn suggests that he's some kind of 'messiah' or 'natural leader'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2005)

If I hear 'off the hook' or 'at the end of the day' again, I'm gonna smash the telly up.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 16, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> If I hear 'off the hook' or 'at the end of the day' again, I'm gonna smash the telly up.


And what's that other one - 'muck about'?

_Muck abaaaaaaaht??!!!_


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 16, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> If I hear 'off the hook' or 'at the end of the day' again, I'm gonna smash the telly up.



Or Science saying "ye get me"


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 16, 2005)

I take it that's not his real name...?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 16, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> If I hear 'off the hook' or 'at the end of the day' again, I'm gonna smash the telly up.




look at the end of the day there is no need to fly off the hook about this you get me?


----------



## aqua (Jun 16, 2005)

but it wouldn't be as bad if that was the context it was being used in

but to say someone is "off the hook" implies they've been let off not that they're gorgeous


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 16, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> but it wouldn't be as bad if that was the context it was being used in
> 
> but to say someone is "off the hook" implies they've been let off not that they're gorgeous




not necessarly it can also mean that some thing has flow of the hook as in it's gotten angery or create a reaction as in there's not need to fly off the hook love... it's likely that it is this corruption that maxwell is using to descibe a situation which has created a reaction which is not comparitive to the action causing it...


----------



## silentNate (Jun 16, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> He threw water at Kamal and had a huge row with Anthony. There didn't seem to be any proper reason for him having a go at Kamal, but he was fighting with Anthony b'cos he was annoyed Anthony wasn't getting him a drink or any food (or some such rubbish) and started shouting in a really agressive way that he was hungry and pissed off.
> Apparently, as Captain he wasn't allowed to get food himself - he had to be waited on. Which wasn't actually true atall. He was just being a complete idiot.


 I won't be sorry to see derek or sam leave whilst I find science bullying of Kemal disgraceful. He is becoming more and more of a disruptive influence. 
Most unimpressive housemates _ever_


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 16, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> like -
> saskia,



presumably you're going on the way she's acted in the house and not taking into account her racist comments screend on the first night?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 16, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> presumably you're going on the way she's acted in the house and not taking into account her racist comments screend on the first night?




i don't thin the comment was racist, i think the comment was stupid... i think she is a bit uneducated and is saying things that she has heard, i don' think from what i have seen this far that she acutally has hatred or for that matter comprehension of the fact that what she said was wrong...

In the same way if your nan called some one a darkie that there's no malisciousness in it it's just your nan not really comprehending the issues... you wouldn't (i'd hope) pillour your nan for the comment though oyou might try and sit her down and explain why her comment was uncalled for and not appropreate... 

It's in the tone it's meant, and i don't think she's acutally got that with in her, i think she has never really thought about it... (besides it's all in the edit right what was the question they asked just before she cam out with that comment...)


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi there - I'm watching BB and was initially stunned to see Derek Laud master of the new forest foxhounds on the show. Given this bloke has a whole strtch of allegations behind him of cash for knighthoods , dodgy tory dealing with the Monday Club , a pro apartheid group favouring repatriation of Blacks, convictions for drunk driving in the USA - he is a thoroughly unplasant fellow. The fox hunting alone should be enough but this bloke takes the piss.

I hope everyone will be voting him out - starve him of the publicity he requires

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/nominations/   - his eviction Number is on the website -  09016161603 

god knows whose palm he greased to get on this show!!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 16, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> presumably you're going on the way she's acted in the house and not taking into account her racist comments screend on the first night?



Is someone going to repeat this boring mantra everytime someone says they like her.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 16, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> I won't be sorry to see derek or sam leave whilst I find science bullying of Kemal disgraceful. He is becoming more and more of a disruptive influence.
> Most unimpressive housemates _ever_


Best ones for ages I think.  Far better than the last 2 years.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 16, 2005)

fuck off - firstly read the whole thread before commenting on things that we have already discussed on page one of this thread dick head and secondly don't spam the board .....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm at work said:
			
		

> Hi there - I'm watching BB and was initially stunned to see Derek Laud master of the new forest foxhounds on the show. Given this bloke has a whole strtch of allegations behind him of cash for knighthoods , dodgy tory dealing with the Monday Club , a pro apartheid group favouring repatriation of Blacks, convictions for drunk driving in the USA - he is a thoroughly unplasant fellow. The fox hunting alone should be enough but this bloke takes the piss.



Hello and welcome to last week!   
Check earlier in the thread for even more shocking revelations.

Welcome to the boards BTW. Hobnobdubfivergroundhograscistetcetc


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> fuck off - firstly read the whole thread before commenting on things that we have already discussed on page one of this thread dick head and secondly don't spam the board .....



That's a bit rude - and I don't think IAW was spamming


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 16, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i don't thin the comment was racist, i think the comment was stupid... i think she is a bit uneducated and is saying things that she has heard, i don' think from what i have seen this far that she acutally has hatred or for that matter comprehension of the fact that what she said was wrong...
> 
> In the same way if your nan called some one a darkie that there's no malisciousness in it it's just your nan not really comprehending the issues... you wouldn't (i'd hope) pillour your nan for the comment though oyou might try and sit her down and explain why her comment was uncalled for and not appropreate...
> 
> It's in the tone it's meant, and i don't think she's acutally got that with in her, i think she has never really thought about it... (besides it's all in the edit right what was the question they asked just before she cam out with that comment...)



I agree. The edit was probably harsh on her - note I didn't say - she was racist - and she hasn't done/behaved/reinforced what was 'said' in that little interview since shes been in the house - still initial impressions usually stick with me rightly or wrongly....

I don't really like her because she is dull as fuck.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 16, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Is someone going to repeat this boring mantra everytime someone says they like her.




if it annoys you I might start.....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 16, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> That's a bit rude - and I don't think IAW was spamming




really how many posts have they got ... answer 1 

what was their first post ... a spam 

spam is spam 

harsh don't come into it they haven't read the thread appear to have nothign to contribute and are just using the boards to advertise ... ergo spammer...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2005)

Why is it spam? FFS it's just a suggestion about who to vote for. I doubt they work for Endemol
Go easy on a newbie, fella! You can't be expected to read a 44 page thread all the way through!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 16, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Why is it spam? FFS it's just a suggestion about who to vote for. I doubt they work for Endemol
> Go easy on a newbie, fella! You can't be expected to read a 44 page thread all the way through!




i don't the FAQ does.... 




			
				the FAQ's which all posters agree to on sign up said:
			
		

> *1. Please read the boards for a while before posting: that way you won't repeat questions/threads that have already been asked. Use the 'search' function to see if your topic has already been discussed.*



see doofus...




			
				the FAQ's which all posters agree to on sign up said:
			
		

> *2. No advertising of any kind.* We are not interested in hearing about your company/website/product/new song/gig/glowing rave underpants. This is a non-profit, *community discussion forum, not a free advertising resource* and offenders will be given a spanked botty. Adverts for commercial gigs/events/parties are not allowed unless cleared beforehand by the admin team (PM with your request).



where are there other contributions to the board... hmmmm


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 16, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> fuck off - firstly read the whole thread before commenting on things that we have already discussed on page one of this thread dick head and secondly don't spam the board .....



Au Contraire - Knob head , Now is the time to discuss Derek in the house , he is up for eviction now _actually_ . I was looking on the net for BB discussion and this popped up - don't want new people here ? Tough get over it!

Remember by voting against Derek you send him a message - or do you like the idea of Derek?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2005)

But it wasn't an advert FFS!


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 16, 2005)

This Garfield chap would be screwed on the Digital spy BB board!! there are lots of new posts all the time .


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 16, 2005)

Well, I'd be glad to see the back of the snidey, arch fuckwit whatever the case.

Welcome to the boards IAW.


----------



## Griff (Jun 16, 2005)

Can't say I like the geezer either, but I'm sure the 'Great' British public will vote off Sam.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2005)

I haven't been watching it much but I don't understand why people would vote for Sam - she hasn't done much to annoy. I think it will be Derek or Roberto.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2005)

BTW something big must have happened in Big Brother cos they've messed with the C4 and E4 schedules and extended tonight's shows


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 16, 2005)

There is much use made of the online betting sites to guage public reaction. Various sites around the net quote these sites as statistics for the voting trend - oh A is going friday beacuse the bookies odds changed etc. Undecideds (sp?) see this and think oh well its decided then and either don't bother or vote for the person with the worst odds. I can't keep voting Derek - I fear the phone bill!!

It's simple phone 09016161603 and ease the burden!!

I think Sam needs a chance to shine - and Malteaser head was really horriblew to her over that cooking!


----------



## kea (Jun 16, 2005)

ignore garf, IAW, he's on his own little planet.

welcome to the boards 

i agree with you about derek, i really want to see him go this week, but it looks like sam will be out, judging by the bookies' odds ...

<crosses fingers>


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 16, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> BTW something big must have happened in Big Brother cos they've messed with the C4 and E4 schedules and extended tonight's shows


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 16, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> BTW something big must have happened in Big Brother cos they've messed with the C4 and E4 schedules and extended tonight's shows




Its all the snogging last night!!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 16, 2005)

sam has to stay!  her lapdance for anthony was piss funny/embarassing!  get rid of roberto, he's s knob


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 16, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I haven't been watching it much but I don't understand why people would vote for Sam - she hasn't done much to annoy.


I don't think she's the sharpest tool in the box but I reckon it's jealousy a lot of the time. The same jealousy that compelled the repellent Lesley to bully her.


----------



## pk (Jun 16, 2005)

Sam must stay because she's the only one I would consider having sexual intercourse with, if I were a single man again, like.

So don't vote for her.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 16, 2005)

Am I alone in thinking that Maxwell is a walking ASBO?
What a twottock! Ignorant, arrogant, inept, crass, a vandal ( as in the fridge), walks around like a dog on heat sniffing at Saskias crotch 24/7 and a bully to boot! I wish the housemates would nominate this loser!
Gives the working clas a bad name IMHO!
I don't know about "Off the Hook" but I wouldn't mind giving the lout a "Right Hook".


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 16, 2005)

It will piss lesley off even more to leave Sam in as well - if it isn't Derek the Morose Berty won't be missed .


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 16, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Am I alone in thinking that Maxwell is a walking ASBO?
> What a twottock! Ignorant, arrogant, inept, crass, a vandal ( as in the fridge), walks around like a dog on heat sniffing at Saskias crotch 24/7 and a bully to boot! I wish the housemates would nominate this loser!
> Gives the working clas a bad name IMHO!
> I don't know about "Off the Hook" but I wouldn't mind giving the lout a "Right Hook".


Too right, he's a right fuckin' prannock. Innit.  

Not sure about the working class thing though - he smacks of an accountant's kid from the posher Leeds suburbs desperately trying to get with 'street' if you ask me...


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 16, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Am I alone in thinking that Maxwell is a walking ASBO?
> What a twottock! Ignorant, arrogant, inept, crass, a vandal ( as in the fridge), walks around like a dog on heat sniffing at Saskias crotch 24/7 and a bully to boot! I wish the housemates would nominate this loser!
> Gives the working clas a bad name IMHO!
> I don't know about "Off the Hook" but I wouldn't mind giving the lout a "Right Hook".


He's just argued that they buy a who load of cider despite only having £70 to live of the next week.
Mind you the rest of them wanted to buy crisps, sweets and cola.


----------



## Griff (Jun 16, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> He's just argued that they buy a who load of cider despite only having £70 to live of the next week.



Hopefully violence next week then.


----------



## ernestolynch (Jun 16, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Too right, he's a right fuckin' prannock. Innit.
> 
> Not sure about the working class thing though - he smacks of an accountant's kid from the posher Leeds suburbs desperately trying to get with 'street' if you ask me...



Are you confusing Science with Maxwell?


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 16, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> He's just argued that they buy a who load of cider despite only having £70 to live of the next week.
> Mind you the rest of them wanted to buy crisps, sweets and cola.




They are getting wise to this - they know BB will give them a food /drink treat probably mid week . Like "wash the mirrors" etc.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm at work said:
			
		

> They are getting wise to this - they know BB will give them a food /drink treat probably mid week . Like "wash the mirrors" etc.


Yeah it would be much better if BB didn't do this type of stuff and actually made them do without. They might actually put some effort into doing tasks then.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 16, 2005)

ernestolynch said:
			
		

> Are you confusing Science with Maxwell?


So I am...don't know how that happened...


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm at work said:
			
		

> There is much use made of the online betting sites to guage public reaction. Various sites around the net quote these sites as statistics for the voting trend - oh A is going friday beacuse the bookies odds changed etc. Undecideds (sp?) see this and think oh well its decided then and either don't bother or vote for the person with the worst odds. I can't keep voting Derek - I fear the phone bill!!
> 
> It's simple phone 09016161603 and ease the burden!!
> 
> I think Sam needs a chance to shine - and Malteaser head was really horriblew to her over that cooking!


Actually that reminds me of an interesting point...

Does anyone on this site actually vote for who they want out of Big Brother?

I never have and never will!


----------



## Griff (Jun 16, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Actually that reminds me of an interesting point...
> 
> Does anyone on this site actually vote for who they want out of Big Brother?
> 
> I never have and never will!



No chance, might watch a bit of it, and have a read on here, but actually vote? Christ, as if I give that much of a toss.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm at work said:
			
		

> There is much use made of the online betting sites to guage public reaction. Various sites around the net quote these sites as statistics for the voting trend - oh A is going friday beacuse the bookies odds changed etc. Undecideds (sp?) see this and think oh well its decided then and either don't bother or vote for the person with the worst odds. I can't keep voting Derek - I fear the phone bill!!


why would anyone ever pay the money to vote?    i watch it and everything, but i can't think of any reason to vote for anyone.

ps i think i am at work is "at work" trawling internet bulletin boards for callers to bump up the BB phone line profits!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 16, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Am I alone in thinking that Maxwell is a walking ASBO?
> What a twottock! Ignorant, arrogant, inept, crass, a vandal ( as in the fridge), walks around like a dog on heat sniffing at Saskias crotch 24/7 and a bully to boot! I wish the housemates would nominate this loser!
> Gives the working clas a bad name IMHO!
> I don't know about "Off the Hook" but I wouldn't mind giving the lout a "Right Hook".



How is he a bully?


----------



## kea (Jun 16, 2005)

i voted to get lesleh out cos she irritated the fuck out of me 
only once tho.


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 16, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> why would anyone ever pay the money to vote?    i watch it and everything, but i can't think of any reason to vote for anyone.
> 
> ps i think i am at work is "at work" trawling internet bulletin boards for callers to bump up the BB phone line profits!




No I want Derek or Berty out!! - to keep Sam in will piss off the awful lesley too

Its only a bit of fun! I'm on other boards too!!


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 16, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> i voted to get lesleh out cos she irritated the fuck out of me
> only once tho.




So keep Sam in then!! A double piss off for the lardy munter!!


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm at work said:
			
		

> No I want Derek or Berty out!! - to keep Sam in will piss off the awful lesley too
> 
> Its only a bit of fun! I'm on other boards too!!


i don't really think yr doing work here.. anwyay it's ok, i just remembered i have a habit of texting pirate radio stations when i get pissed, so i waste money too! at least they read my name out though, calls to big brother just disappear into a mass sludge....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm at work said:
			
		

> So keep Sam in then!! A double piss off for the lardy munter!!



I agree, but no chance chum - Sam's going to be out by a landslide after tonight's episode. Shame, I still like her, but there you go, them's the breaks and I can't see Endemol editing things sympathetically.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 16, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> sam has to stay!  her lapdance for anthony was piss funny/embarassing!  get rid of roberto, he's s knob



I turned over last night to watch the live feed on e4 and that was the first thing i saw  It wasn't very convincing or sexy.

Ah well, at least it makes a change from the arguements about food


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 16, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Actually that reminds me of an interesting point...
> 
> Does anyone on this site actually vote for who they want out of Big Brother?
> 
> I never have and never will!



Yes I vote sometimes. Last week I voted for Craig only meant to do it once but I could'nt stop hitting the redial button, must have done it 7 or 8 times   (for all the good it did!) Not going to bother this week though as I'm a bit concerned about my next phone bill


----------



## Diamond (Jun 16, 2005)

*Do you want good TV or not?*

I think I'm going to vote on BB for the first time ever this week because there is the potential for some really interesting situations to emerge if Derek and Roberto stay in.

True Derek may be a Tory and he may have had a few dodgy dealings in the past, but he's also great value for money and very witty. And while Roberto may whine quite a bit and has been pretty invisible over the last few days he's still the only other bloke in the house who might challenge Anthony and Maxwell; in other words a test for them and their insufferably smug clique.

The bottom line is that Saskia thinks she is the dogs bollocks atm and along with Maxwell forms one of the most tedious pseudo-couplings around. Moreover their collective ego is skyrocketing as they assume they hold (a) the moral highground, (b) power in the house and (c) good banter. These assumptions are to varying degrees utter wank.

Can you imagine the scenes next week if Derek and Roberto stay in, only for the housemates to find they have one pound per person per day for food. The whole social structure would be completely inverted. Science would suddenly be justified, to an extent, in his captaincy while Roberto would almost certainly make a play for organising the food schedule along with Derek trying to assume his, atm abandoned, parent role. Meanwhile Saskia and Maxwell's bubble would be pricked, and their true banality would be exposed to them (hopefully).

Poor Sam isn't particularly anything. She's just quiet, insecure and inoffensive. That doesn't make for good TV and it would certainly be a real stretch of the imagination to suggest that she's anywhere near good value for money. 

Keep the older men in and see the self-appointed Queen and King of the house have their obnoxious bubbles pricked. VOTE SAM OUT.


----------



## kea (Jun 16, 2005)

hmmm ...gotta admit that's a persuasive case ...


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 16, 2005)

Ive heard this case put before - it does have its merits, however the Derek & berty show just doesn't work and often it degenerates into moaning and navel gazing. Vote out Berty then and leave the vile Derek - at least one of them can go . It leaves sam for another week - to see what she can do . Non of the three can win . 

Mind you Makosi is as thick as a plank - whats all this "There might be a draw??" For goodness sake !!

Derek or Bert out - one of them might implode!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 16, 2005)

Did you see Maxwell on BBLB deciding to change the shopping list by taking a load of food off for booze. Then he complains of being bored of pasta, nobhead.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 16, 2005)

I still don't like the word 'bird'

To me it implies caged pretty parrot plaything, bit of amusement, a lesser being, a toy, a bit of fluff, my plummage etc etc etc.

Its derogatory, alot of people use it - so what - its still sexist. How bloke is similar I have no idea.


----------



## Boogie Boy (Jun 16, 2005)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Vannessa




BB


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 16, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I still don't like the word 'bird'
> 
> To me it implies caged pretty parrot plaything, bit of amusement, a lesser being, a toy, a bit of fluff, my plummage etc etc etc.
> 
> Its derogatory, alot of people use it - so what - its still sexist. How bloke is similar I have no idea.



Is it fuck.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 16, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Is it fuck.




Of course it is


As is chick, bint and wench.


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm loving Kemals work too!! great on Diary room Uncut!

If I vote for Berty or Derek again I'll have to flog the pc to pay the bill!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 16, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Of course it is
> 
> 
> As is chick, bint and wench.



I don't see what the problem is with being called 'bird' or 'chick'

but 'bint' and 'wench' i would draw the line at.

There is a difference in that IMHO


----------



## exosculate (Jun 16, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I don't see what the problem is with being called 'bird' or 'chick'
> 
> but 'bint' and 'wench' i would draw the line at.
> 
> There is a difference in that IMHO




Well birds are entitled to have opinions too.


----------



## Allan (Jun 16, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Well birds are entitled to have opinions too.



They shouldn't worry their pretty little heads about what we call them!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 16, 2005)

Allan said:
			
		

> They shouldn't worry their pretty little heads about what we call them!




Indeed. But don't get me wrong I love birds.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 16, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> Did you see Maxwell on BBLB deciding to change the shopping list by taking a load of food off for booze. Then he complains of being bored of pasta, nobhead.



Yeah, but needs must and all that.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 16, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Well birds are entitled to have opinions too.


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jun 16, 2005)

Mikosi (sp) and Sam, bagging off in the loft, has just catapulted to the top slot in the wank bank.  Even if it was like two hounds fighting over a lilo...


----------



## exosculate (Jun 16, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

>




You are my kind of bird.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 16, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I still don't like the word 'bird'
> 
> To me it implies caged pretty parrot plaything, bit of amusement, a lesser being, a toy, a bit of fluff, my plummage etc etc etc.
> 
> Its derogatory, alot of people use it - so what - its still sexist. How bloke is similar I have no idea.



yeah, but the birds love it!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 16, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> So that makes him a bigot?
> 
> Jesus Christ, do you actually know any real people or are you surrounded by right on people who daren't say anything that isn't PC?



Being one myself, I know plenty of real people thankyou very much. But being 'real' does not mean you have to turn a blind eye to casual sexism, racism, or homophobia


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 16, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Since when is saying 'bird' sexist?
> I'm sure Maxwell is an unreconstructed sexist male, but that doesn't make all his utterances sexist.



I've known plenty of people who utter casual racist remarks, one of whom (my brother's fiance) has a mixed race nephew. Now there's no way I would describe her a racist in the same way the BNP and the far right are, but that does not make her use of 'paki' any more acceptable. Ditto for bird IMO.

Some of you people may disagree, but all the same I detest the word and find it offensive. But that's me for taking low-level sexism seriously.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 16, 2005)

Anyway, back to BB matters...

Am I the only one who thought Roberto and Kemal's encounter in the loft was funny as fuck? (And has there actually be a full on guy-guy snog in Big B yet? I can't remember one).

But yeah the Sam and Anthony was acutely embarrassing. I cringed when Sam went down to give him a BJ, and glad that Anthony turned down the opportunity. Come on Sam! You've got more to offer than rumpy pumpy!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 17, 2005)

The aol poll is now so close! The excitement!

Derek  37822  41% 
Roberto  16811  18% 
Sam  37697  41%


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 17, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Anyway, back to BB matters...
> 
> Am I the only one who thought Roberto and Kemal's encounter in the loft was funny as fuck? (And has there actually be a full on guy-guy snog in Big B yet? I can't remember one).
> 
> But yeah the Sam and Anthony was acutely embarrassing. I cringed when Sam went down to give him a BJ, and glad that Anthony turned down the opportunity. Come on Sam! You've got more to offer than rumpy pumpy!


The thing is, I really dont think the poor bird _does_ have anything else to offer...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 17, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> I've known plenty of people who utter casual racist remarks, one of whom (my brother's fiance) has a mixed race nephew. Now there's no way I would describe her a racist in the same way the BNP and the far right are, but that does not make her use of 'paki' any more acceptable. Ditto for bird IMO.
> 
> Some of you people may disagree, but all the same I detest the word and find it offensive. But that's me for taking low-level sexism seriously.




it's a seperate thread tbh, but intent is everything.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 17, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> But being 'real' does not mean you have to turn a blind eye to casual sexism, racism, or homophobia



I don't turn a blind eye to it and I would prefer it if you did not accuse me of doing so, thank you.

I do however appreciate that people's use of language does not necessarily reflect their beliefs and I prefer to judge people on their actions rather than throw around lazy accusations.


----------



## aqua (Jun 17, 2005)

I want Sam to go please

Derek and Roberto at least have *some* personality whether I like it or not

Maxwell is a wanker, I can't bear the man, and neither can I stand Saskia, in fact those two wind me up more than the others (and considering Kemal is in there thats saying something )

that lapdance though was appalling


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 17, 2005)

Hmm - much talk elswhere of Maxwells go at Roberto with the Italian jibe , berty talking of racism , which as all right minded folk know is wrong as Berty and Max apart from being congenital idiots are in fact the same race - caucasian .

Racism - the most serious word used flippantly . 

Sigh


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm at work said:
			
		

> Hmm - much talk elswhere of Maxwells go at Roberto with the Italian jibe , berty talking of racism , which as all right minded folk know is wrong as Berty and Max apart from being congenital idiots are in fact the same race - caucasian .
> 
> Racism - the most serious word used flippantly .
> 
> Sigh


All human beings are the same race genetically. Call it xenpohobia if you really want to but that isn't really the correct word either, cultural sterotyping?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 17, 2005)

I smiled when Roberto said he hadn’t mentioned Max’s stupid accent, as if it‘s ok to think something just as long as it‘s not vocalised...


----------



## Griff (Jun 17, 2005)

It's a sad state of affairs when that wanker Maxwell is favourite to win the damn thing.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm at work said:
			
		

> Hmm - much talk elswhere of Maxwells go at Roberto with the Italian jibe , berty talking of racism , which as all right minded folk know is wrong as Berty and Max apart from being congenital idiots are in fact the same race - caucasian .
> 
> Racism - the most serious word used flippantly .
> 
> Sigh



I've been looking at some of the these other forums - terrible stuff.  Everyones entitled to their opinions but bloody hell some people do really only see what they want to.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 17, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> It's a sad state of affairs when that wanker Maxwell is favourite to win the damn thing.



he isn't anymore.  I can understand some of what annoys people about him but I still think he is the most honest person in there which a lot of people do take to.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 17, 2005)

Who is the favourite to win now then?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 17, 2005)

Makosi.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 17, 2005)

Really? Cool. I like Makosi. She's come across really well over the last few days - her flirting with Anthony makes great tv. Really funny.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 17, 2005)

*I hate Maxwell even more now.*

cannot believe the bias shown by BB6 to this moronuic little tosspot.

The last2 BBLB's might have been retitled Maxwell's Little Sycophant with Dermot in the title role.  

I know that he rewrote the shopping list when he took it into the diary room to include more alcohol, as well as hiding wine (again). I bet neither of these little pranks will be shown.

I'm thinking there might be a double eviction tonight ( to make sure they get rid of ast least one of the 2 men who are prepared to stand up to Maxkia )and then they will bring in at least one more pneumatic young woman to please the boys.  

I'm going to stop watching it soon - honest.  

I always give it up around the end of June anyway


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> cannot believe the bias shown by BB6 to this moronuic little tosspot.
> 
> The last2 BBLB's might have been retitled Maxwell's Little Sycophant with Dermot in the title role.
> 
> ...




I agree with all of that.

We all need to unite against Maxwell


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 17, 2005)

Oi exo go to the WP&CA quiz and give the answer to your question. I really want to know the answer.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> Oi exo go to the WP&CA quiz and give the answer to your question. I really want to know the answer.




What question?


----------



## J77 (Jun 17, 2005)

Mama mia...

BB nearly got interesting


----------



## Griff (Jun 17, 2005)

"Jog on! Jog on!" What a fucking tosser. 

Him and Sakia are the two I dislike the most, Derek is just an arsehole, Science seems OK at times and a twat at other times, Craig just irritates, Sam will be out tonight, Makosi gets on my nerves, I quite like Roberto, Kemall is quite funny, and Anthony seems alright.


----------



## marshall (Jun 17, 2005)

Maxwell’s appeal is waning, though.

You can see why he was initially the most popular housemate, pretty open and uncomplicated sort of bloke, but now shown up as a bit of a one-trick pony. I expect Makosi and maybe Kemal to come into their own now. And Science…possibly…

The longer the show goes on, the less popular Max is going to get.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 17, 2005)

Did anyone notice how unenthusiastic Saskia was during that kiss with Maxwell and how she was pushing him away, while he carried on trying to maul her. 
And the way Maxwell kept grinning at the camera. I hate it when they do that - make it obvious they know they're only acting.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 17, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice how unenthusiastic Saskia was during that kiss with Maxwell and how she was pushing him away, while he carried on trying to maul her.



I think she is unsure of her feelings towards him - first of all she said she didn't fancy him but she liked him a lot, now I reckon she fancies him but she's holding back for some reason. I did read in one of the Sunday newspapers that she has a boyfriend on the outside, a footballer apparently. I don't know if that's true or not but it would explain her reluctance to get involved.

Of course, it could also be the fact that she feels uncomfortable snogging someone in front of millions of viewers.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 17, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> We all need to unite against Maxwell



Count me out!

Maxwell to win!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Count me out!
> 
> Maxwell to win!




Geri - he hates lefties. I cant believe our paths diverge so much on this one.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> Maxwell’s appeal is waning, though.
> 
> You can see why he was initially the most popular housemate, pretty open and uncomplicated sort of bloke, but now shown up as a bit of a one-trick pony. I expect Makosi and maybe Kemal to come into their own now. And Science…possibly…
> 
> The longer the show goes on, the less popular Max is going to get.




I hope for the love of god that this is true.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 17, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Geri - he hates lefties. I cant believe our paths diverge so much on this one.



He's probably only ever encountered people from the SWP, which makes his dislike perfectly understandable. I've met enough dour humourless people on the left to appreciate why he might think that.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I think she is unsure of her feelings towards him - first of all she said she didn't fancy him but she liked him a lot, now I reckon she fancies him but she's holding back for some reason.



Maybe. I'm not so sure though. I do think she likes him in an affectionate kind of way, but sometimes her facial expressions and body language almost seem to suggest she is recoiling from him. She knows that if she starts something up with him it'll pull in more viewers and make people want to keep her in the house. I reckon she's just playing a game.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> He's probably only ever encountered people from the SWP, which makes his dislike perfectly understandable. I've met enough dour humourless people on the left to appreciate why he might think that.




I see what your saying, I think he's a rich kid though on his fathers side.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> He's probably only ever encountered people from the SWP, which makes his dislike perfectly understandable. I've met enough dour humourless people on the left to appreciate why he might think that.


 Is it Maxwell who has never read a book? Appears to be a typical Star reader which is more the fault of society than his imho...
His reaction to being given a copy of Freedom would probably be the same as that if offered Social Worker... It's people like Max that should be offered Class War to read


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Maybe. I'm not so sure though. I do think she likes him in an affectionate kind of way, but sometimes her facial expressions and body language almost seem to suggest she is recoiling from him. She knows that if she starts something up with him it'll pull in more viewers and make people want to keep her in the house. I reckon she's just playing a game.




Body language is everything, she don't fancy him, she prefers semi professional footballers, shes just playing the game.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Is it Maxwell who has never read a book? Appears to be a typical Star reader which is more the fault of society than his imho...
> His reaction to being given a copy of Freedom would probably be the same as that if offered Social Worker... It's people like Max that should be offered Class War to read




Class War starts aiming its energies at rich kids shocker........


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Class War starts aiming its energies at rich kids shocker........


 Class War can often be quite puerile, see this Springs edition with that Pub Landlord on the front- Max would have loved it


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 17, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Geri - he hates lefties.


Maxwell to win.

I can't believe people are bothered he changed the shopping list either, who cares - its not your food.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 17, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Is it Maxwell who has never read a book? Appears to be a typical Star reader which is more the fault of society than his imho...
> His reaction to being given a copy of Freedom would probably be the same as that if offered Social Worker... It's people like Max that should be offered Class War to read



No, it's Craig that doesn't read books.


----------



## marshall (Jun 17, 2005)

He’s just too ‘knowing’ about the whole set up. He seems relaxed with being watched 24/7 in a way the others aren’t. Maybe it’s because - as an earlier poster pointed out – that he’s been in auditions/dry-runs of things like last year’s BB and The Farm and stuff. Or maybe he IS a plant.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Maxwell to win.
> 
> I can't believe people are bothered he changed the shopping list either, who cares - its not your food.




bah humbug


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 17, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I see what your saying, I think he's a rich kid though on his fathers side.



Are there no rich lefties then?


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Maxwell to win.
> 
> I can't believe people are bothered he changed the shopping list either, who cares - its not your food.


 No but others will go hungry which is unfair- I hope he gets caught and they see him for the slimey shit he is and turn against him and Saskia because of this


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> He’s just too ‘knowing’ about the whole set up. He seems relaxed with being watched 24/7 in a way the others aren’t. Maybe it’s because - as an earlier poster pointed out – that he’s been in auditions/dry-runs of things like last year’s BB and The Farm and stuff. Or maybe he IS a plant.




They'll do anything to save a 100K you know.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> No but others will go hungry which is unfair- I hope he gets caught and they see him for the slimey shit he is and turn against him and Saskia because of this




Only Kemal and Makosi are capable of gaining any mileage out of a Max attack.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Only Kemal and Makosi are capable of gaining any mileage out of a Max attack.


 Good. I'd like to see Makosi win...
I seem to be the only one that likes Roberto after all 

Geri, it was Craig, thanks for reminding me


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> No, it's Craig that doesn't read books.



And it shows.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 17, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Maxwell to win.
> 
> I can't believe people are bothered he changed the shopping list either, who cares - its not your food.


So we should only care about things that affect us personally?
I just think it's a really wanky thing to do when you're trying to live off £1 per day. Particuarly when he's been complaining about food (and stealing it).


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 17, 2005)

Yeah but if they all get tanked up on gallons of cider it can only be a good thing


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Yeah but if they all get tanked up on gallons of cider it can only be a good thing


 Why? Everyone has seen their bits whilst a good scrap might make it worth it?


----------



## Griff (Jun 17, 2005)

Alcohol, antagonism & violence.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 17, 2005)

maxwell is a knob end of the highest order, he is off the fucking hook at the end of the day for a start,i know loads of people like he is pretending to be, and i could pretend to be like that as well - i don't know if he is a plant, but he is fake

science is obviously experiencing grass withdrawal the poor fucker at the moment

at the moment i do like saskia and anthony now, they'd both improve without maxwell around, however i'd say that kamal, roberto, and makosi are my favourites at the mo


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> maxwell is a knob end of the highest order, he is off the fucking hook at the end of the day for a start,i know loads of people like he is pretending to be, and i could pretend to be like that as well - i don't know if he is a plant, but he is fake
> 
> science is obviously experiencing grass withdrawal the poor fucker at the moment
> 
> at the moment i do like saskia and anthony now, they'd both improve without maxwell around, however i'd say that kamal, roberto, and makosi are my favourites at the mo




Agree with all that except I don't like Roberto that much, don't hate him like others though.


----------



## marshall (Jun 17, 2005)

I'd never considered that Science's mood might be down to weed withdrawl. But the signs are classic. Moody, snappy, irritable. Interesting, if true.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> I'd never considered that Science's mood might be down to weed withdrawl. But the signs are classic. Moody, snappy, irritable. Interesting, if true.




He has hinted at it a few times.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> No, it's Craig that doesn't read books.



Sounds like he's been reading David Icke though


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 17, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> I'd never considered that Science's mood might be down to weed withdrawl. But the signs are classic. Moody, snappy, irritable. Interesting, if true.


remember Bez in Celebrity bb? I saw him while i was on the bus again today, incidentally.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Sounds like he's been reading David Icke though




I think he's one of the reptiles Icke refers to.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jun 17, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Alcohol, antagonism & violence.


Exactly, surely the only reason for watching this bunch of sad twats on the telly. I couldn't give a monkeys who snogs who or who gets their kit off, I just want them to start fighting.


----------



## purplekitty (Jun 17, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Good. I'd like to see Makosi win...
> I seem to be the only one that likes Roberto after all
> 
> Geri, it was Craig, thanks for reminding me



I like Roberto.
The contrast of his behaviour with Maxwell's the other night is staggering, I thought he came off really well.
And what's wrong with being passionate about food? Maybe Maxwell wouldn't be overweight and flabby if he developed a similar interest in cooking.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 17, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> Maxwell’s appeal is waning, though.---The longer the show goes on, the less popular Max is going to get.


Yes, I agree - I think he's a fuckwit too.   

But sadly Endemol want to keep him in. So Maxwell will stay.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 17, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Yes, I agree - I think he's a fuckwit too.
> 
> But sadly Endemol want to keep him in. So Maxwell will stay.


are you saying they will fix the votes if he is up for eviction? why the hell do they want him to stay in btw? 

He's a major prick - thought that right from the moment he had a hissy fit at Kemal for wearing heels and having a shower in a bucket (or something like that). Kemal was sitting there all calm while Maxwell almost bust a blood vessel, for some strange reason getting really wound up. 

And after last night's little outburst at Roberto ("mamma mia, I love my cooking" etc  ) - what a vacant idiot. Hope he gets more dinner dunked over his head  

I'm beginning to warm to Anthony, he's a bit vacant too but in a nice way and I like all the flirtiness with him and Makosi


----------



## Griff (Jun 17, 2005)

Maxwell, what a fucking wanker!

Sorry, just wanted to type that again.


----------



## Robstarr (Jun 17, 2005)

I read the other week in one of the tabloids, Star or Mirror 

that Maxwell is really a posh boy according to one of his old friends 
his parents live in a £1m house 

and he used to speak with a plum in his mouth until his family moved to North London and he had to assimilate with the other kids at his new school 

he has no financial worries as well kept by his parents and hasn't ever had to do a real days work, holiday rep doesn't count 

whether this is true or not, I suspect it is 

the guy is indeed a cunt


----------



## marshall (Jun 17, 2005)

I think Anthony might be the slow-burner here in terms of appeal. 

The fact that he's easy-going, has a good heart, is basically sound and most of the House want to shag him means he's not going to get too many nominations.

Quite like him. Might like him more if he wasn't Maxwell's little sidekick. Oh, and no way do I think Saskia genuinely fancies Maxwell. No way.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 17, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> are you saying they will fix the votes if he is up for eviction? why the hell do they want him to stay in btw?


Nah, they wouldn't get away with fixing votes - and yes, it's quite possible that people will end up hating him so much that he'll end up walking - but Endemol can certainly control the public's perception of the little twattock via some crafty editing on the highlights.  

I suspect that Endemol want him to stay cos they think he's an on-the-nail example of heterosexual, white, geezerly ordinariness. In much the same way as they rooted for Craig in the first one and Cameron two years ago (although they might not have bargained on his spectacularly blossoming prannockishness at the time, I grant ye).




			
				X-77 said:
			
		

> I'm beginning to warm to Anthony, he's a bit vacant too but in a nice way and I like all the flirtiness with him and Makosi


Yes, I agree. Anthony seems a likeable sort of bloke - and Makosi is as cool as a dedicatedly refrigerated cucumber.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 17, 2005)

Robstarr said:
			
		

> I read the other week in one of the tabloids, Star or Mirror
> that Maxwell is really a posh boy according to one of his old friends
> his parents live in a £1m house


Several of my Islington friends live in million quid houses (albeit council ones).


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 17, 2005)

Robstarr said:
			
		

> hasn't ever had to do a real days work, holiday rep doesn't count




ever been a hliday rep have you ...

it's more fucking work than the sky ibiza documentaries would have you beleive...

twat


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2005)

like - science, and kamal - prolly my favourites

don't mind - sam, roberto, vanessa, anthony

dislike - maxwell, derek (twat but good value), saskia

hate - craig,


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> like - science, and kamal - prolly my favourites
> 
> don't mind - sam, roberto, vanessa, anthony
> 
> ...




Are you gonna spill the beans on Maxwell or not?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 17, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Are you gonna spill the beans on Maxwell or not?



no.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 17, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Nah, they wouldn't get away with fixing votes - and yes, it's quite possible that people will end up hating him so much that he'll end up walking - but Endemol can certainly control the public's perception of the little twattock via some crafty editing on the highlights.
> 
> I suspect that Endemol want him to stay cos they think he's an on-the-nail example of heterosexual, white, geezerly ordinariness. In much the same way as they rooted for Craig in the first one and Cameron two years ago (although they might not have bargained on his spectacularly blossoming prannockishness at the time, I grant ye).
> 
> Yes, I agree. Anthony seems a likeable sort of bloke - and Makosi is as cool as a dedicatedly refrigerated cucumber.


Why would they care who won? And why did they let a gay man, a woman and a transexual win if they wanted white geezers?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> no.




Come on. No one reads this board. I wont tell anyone.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Why would they care who won? And why did they let a gay man, a woman and a transexual win if they wanted white geezers?




They like to vary it.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 17, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> They like to vary it.


But why? What would they get out of it? The person the people like the most will win, everyone's happy. And that will happen every year


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> But why? What would they get out of it? The person the people like the most will win, everyone's happy. And that will happen every year




Speaking seriously now.

What the producers want in my view is an easy to follow narrative. So they can present the show as an ongoing story. This involves characters and a loose plot to follow. Its a bit like a pantomine on that basis. The easiest way to keep the narrative moving is to have 'good' guys and 'bad' guys. They probably pick them initially in line with who they think are more and less popular with the public, they then use biased editing to promote some and diss others. They are prepared to alter this balance if events dictate. But once they have favourites unless there is a fundamental shift for some reason they edit them in a positive way. Maxwell at present is a beneficiary of this strategy.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2005)

Whilst I agree with exosculate I think when it gets down to the final three the public decides as difficult to fact personality at that point. I'm sure the Endomol producers wanted Jade to win for example.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Whilst I agree with exosculate I think when it gets down to the final three the public decides as difficult to fact personality at that point. I'm sure the Endomol producers wanted Jade to win for example.




I agree the endgame is different.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 17, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Speaking seriously now.
> 
> What the producers want in my view is an easy to follow narrative. So they can present the show as an ongoing story. This involves characters and a loose plot to follow. Its a bit like a pantomine on that basis. The easiest way to keep the narrative moving is to have 'good' guys and 'bad' guys. They probably pick them initially in line with who they think are more and less popular with the public, they then use biased editing to promote some and diss others. They are prepared to alter this balance if events dictate. But once they have favourites unless there is a fundamental shift for some reason they edit them in a positive way. Maxwell at present is a beneficiary of this strategy.


I completely agree they edit the highlights to portray people in a certain light, but to me thats just so they can keep the show entertaining (by keeping the entertaining ones)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 17, 2005)

if that were the case then they would have shown much mroe of derek than they have or kemal etc....


----------



## Robstarr (Jun 17, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> ever been a hliday rep have you ...
> 
> it's more fucking work than the sky ibiza documentaries would have you beleive...
> 
> twat




No, I have never been a hliday rep
but may have worked as holiday rep 

I before E 

I do believe 

you 

Cunt


----------



## X-77 (Jun 17, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Maxwell at present is a beneficiary of this strategy.


i think he came off very badly in last night's one. Very childish for example the way he resorted to taking the piss out of Roberto based on tired Italian stereotypes rather than finding anything halfway intelligent to say.

And that cockney/cheeky chappy fake-arse persona ("Robert is your father's brother" - fuck off!!!  ) is wearing _very thin_. 

*MAXWELL OUT!!!!*

(and take that Saskia with you)


----------



## Griff (Jun 17, 2005)

Maxwell's a fucking prick.

That's my final word on this thread today, and very satisfying it's been saying it a few times today too.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 17, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Maxwell's a fucking prick.
> 
> That's my final word on this thread today, and very satisfying it's been saying it a few times today too.



He's totally not 'off the hook', he is a prick....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 17, 2005)

Interesting betting patterns this week: loads of 'insider' types saying get on Sam when she was 2/1 to go - now she's down to an unbackable 1/7 and Derek is 5/1. That's a hell of a swing there. If you'd bet on Sam at the start and laid off your money on Derek recently you'd be in a win/win situation now.
Anyone expecting a further scam? It's possible - all the signs say that Sam will go, and at one point the bookies stopped taking bets. All the polls I've seen suggest that although Sam is favourite to go it's a lot closer than it seems, and 5/1 it's not hard to imagine a sudden late swing getting rid of Derek.
There's a bit of a narrowing already, actually. 

I know it's bollocks, but I love a good conspiracy.


----------



## kea (Jun 17, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> But that's me for taking low-level sexism seriously.




 cos none of the rest of us care at *all* about sexism, do we 
don't be so bloody pompous.


----------



## kea (Jun 17, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> The longer the show goes on, the less popular Max is going to get.




he's peaked too early. has happened to a couple of other housemates in the past too ...


----------



## kea (Jun 17, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> I'd never considered that Science's mood might be down to weed withdrawl. But the signs are classic. Moody, snappy, irritable. Interesting, if true.




yeah good point!


----------



## pk (Jun 17, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> that cockney/cheeky chappy fake-arse persona ("Robert is your father's brother" - fuck off!!!  ) is wearing _very thin_.



Hang on - I say that sometimes - and I'm not a cockney.

A cheeky chappie, I put my hands up to that though...


----------



## Diamond (Jun 17, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> yeah good point!



20 days is a bit long though, isn't it?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 17, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I don't turn a blind eye to it and I would prefer it if you did not accuse me of doing so, thank you.



Well you might not want to accuse other people who take sexism seriously of PC-mongering in future. Feminists have feelings too   





			
				Geri said:
			
		

> I do however appreciate that people's use of language does not necessarily reflect their beliefs and I prefer to judge people on their actions rather than throw around lazy accusations.



I agree. That's why I haven't thrown any "lazy accusations" around.


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 17, 2005)

I've heard that many people refrain from Voting until the start of the show on Friday 9pm - disregarding the editing - is this the case do you think ? Could they get enought votes to go one way or another? - I think this is a red herring.

As regards the edit - a few choice Derek moments being a snob I doubt would swing it toward him but who knows??


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 17, 2005)

I think Sam is so gone. What a shame - she could have slow-burning potential like our Anthony 

But Maxwell. Hmmm I had warmed to him against my will over the last few weeks but the whole Saskia in the loft and the "hilarious" placing of booze on the shopping list has turned me right off. BUT if he were up against the devil child (Craig) next week, our Marco-wannabe would get my vote. But only just.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 17, 2005)

Robstarr said:
			
		

> No, I have never been a hliday rep
> but may have worked as holiday rep
> 
> I before E
> ...




really well you'd have last 5 minutes with me son and btw dyslexic you newbie wanker...


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm at work said:
			
		

> I've heard that many people refrain from Voting until the start of the show on Friday 9pm - disregarding the editing - is this the case do you think ?



The "real" people I know tend to vote a couple of times in the week, but if they change their minds nearer to eviction time they send in the same numbers of votes plus a few others to compensate their earlier texts. 

Btw I never vote


----------



## pk (Jun 17, 2005)

That fucking Derek has to go.

I'd love him to wind up being found dead with stockings on and a segment of amyl-tinged orange in his mouth, tied to a chair, the fucking Tory freak.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 17, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> That fucking Derek has to go.
> 
> I'd love him to wind up being found dead with stockings on and a segment of amyl-tinged orange in his mouth, tied to a chair, the fucking Tory freak.




i#'m hopeign he throws his hat in to the tory leadership contest and wins ... i know i know he's a twat but think about it for a second it'd be great all the torys trying to be all ultra right wing and shite and then theres a screaming queen at the front modeling himself on thatcher... whent he back benchers revolt then he'd have a hissy fit it'd be comedy genius


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 17, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i#'m hopeign he throws his hat in to the tory leadership contest and wins ... i know i know he's a twat but think about it for a second it'd be great all the torys trying to be all ultra right wing and shite and then theres a screaming queen at the front modeling himself on thatcher... whent he back benchers revolt then he'd have a hissy fit it'd be comedy genius



It's more likely he'll end up on Have I Got News For You, get an article in The Spectator, and be hailed as the new Boris Johnson. But if this serves to bring more derision upon the Tories, then more power to him!


----------



## pk (Jun 17, 2005)

Gutted.

Sam was lush.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2005)

Thank fuck- its Sam


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Thank fuck- its Sam




She has absolutely no self perception.

Looks + No Personality = OUT


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2005)

exoscalate said:
			
		

> Looks + No Personality = OUT


What looks?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> What looks?




Shes liked by some - ask PK what it is!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 17, 2005)

I don't think Sam is a bad person. I just think she got off on the wrong foot with Lesley and has been perceived as a bitch ever since. I think she's been a bit misunderstood and misrepresented by BB.

However i don't think she's got that much to say, but the vitriol she's inspired is a bit over the top. 

And mr lisarocket is sad because she won't be wandering round in a bikini now......( aparently she's his type   )

Edited to add: Well, apart from me of course


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2005)

She was a shit-stirring calf- check how nice she appears in the interview compared to the way she started every argument with Lesley and bitched behind everyones back.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 17, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> She was a shit-stirring calf- check how nice she appears in the interview compared to the way she started every argument with Lesley and bitched behind everyones back.



Oh come on, Lesley wasn't whiter than white. She was a complete bitch.
I know loads of people like Lesley 'cos i'm from oop there. She excelled herself in her fishwife ' i've got big tits and that counts most' persona.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2005)

She wasn't bright enough to see that Sam was trying to make herself look good by winding her up


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 17, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> She wasn't bright enough to see that Sam was trying to make herself look good by winding her up



Neither of them were bright enough...but that's no excuse for all the 'i'll be waiting for you', someones gonna punch you one day' shit that Lesley was spouting.


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2005)

She was restrained.... Trust.
Must have been nice editing you've been watching as in the stuff I saw Sam was stirring it big time 
Lesley apologised btw, Sam doesn't even have the consideration to think she might have upset others


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 17, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> She was restrained.... Trust.



I understand that she was restrained.....i've been to bad northern clubs filled with Lesley charachers.....

Not a pleasant experience, believe me


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

Three women in a row out then.

Sam and Leslie are difficult to split apart on the thick, bitchy, I am only the sum total of my genitals, empty head; scoreline.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 17, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Three women in a row out then.



Maxwells time will come...soon i hope  

Actually, i've just realised i don't like any of them  

although i quite like Kemal (a bit)


----------



## silentNate (Jun 17, 2005)

Racist Saskia out next


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

Thats a bad booing?

What did they throw at her?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Maxwells time will come...soon i hope
> 
> Actually, i've just realised i don't like any of them
> 
> although i quite like Kemal (a bit)




All hope lies with Kemal


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Racist Saskia out next



Doubt it!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 17, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Racist Saskia out next



Oh yes, that'll put the cat among the pigeons......or remove the cat from the pigeons. Depends how you look at it really


----------



## oisleep (Jun 17, 2005)

wish they'd evict that davina, i can hardly bear to watch the excruiating tryhard anymore


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 17, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> wish they'd evict that davina, i can hardly bear to watch the excruiating tryhard anymore



Don't knock Davina. 
She was great even in the early days presenting 'God's gift' on late night ITV


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> wish they'd evict that davina, i can hardly bear to watch the excruiating tryhard anymore




She is hard to bear.




Davina went well soft on Sam - clearly she sensed her childlikeness and vulnerability.

Sam can hardly string a sentence together, and has no self awareness of herself or others. I'm glad she's out for her own sake but I do feel sorry for her.


----------



## oisleep (Jun 17, 2005)

maybe, but it's painful watching her recently, all those horrible facial expressions and stuff, why can't she just act normal instead of oh so fuckin "zany"


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 17, 2005)

Got it in one Exosculate. On reflection Sam was very clearly out of her depth in that house. All I can say is   to the Big B psychologists for giving Sam the green light and   to Endemol and C4 for exploiting her. But a hob nob for Davina for going easy on her.

Btw didn't Roberto use 'at the end of the day' 3 times in the space of 10 seconds earlier? Noooooo.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 17, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> wish they'd evict that davina, i can hardly bear to watch the excruiating tryhard anymore



She didn't look bad in that bikini though. I guess they didn't photoshop the cover of her exersize video afterall.

I don't think this years BB will be as memorable as last years unless they do something remarkable soon. I hope they bring in someone new to ruffle a few feathers.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 17, 2005)

I was amazed by Davina's abdominal muscles. Someone has seriously been wanting to get rid of the baby belly!

But as for a new housemate, this will be the first not to have someone new placed in the house if the powers don't bother. How exciting!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 18, 2005)

Shame, I liked Sam and thought she was probably the most unaffected character in there - which should probably have disqualified her from entry in retrospect.

So - three women left at the start of week four again, zzzzz


----------



## pk (Jun 18, 2005)

Shame, Sam was a foxy little minx and "at the end of the day" nobody is in there for their intellectual prowess as has been proven in the previous 5 series.

I don't think I'll bother watching it now, Sam was the only interest I had in it really, the rest of them are fucking depressing, let's hope they pop another attractive girl in there, maybe two, but please, no more moaning queens or Northern slappers... that is to say, I think Northern girls are fucking ace, but Lesley hardly represents them with her antics.

I can see Maxwell winning this TBH.

Could be worse I suppose. Could be Derek.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 18, 2005)

I think Makosi will win this. But like BB4 I really don't care who wins TBH.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 18, 2005)

That was the worst exit interview I've ever seen on BB. Davina in a bikini = GROSS! As for Sam - maybe she was nervous, but she came across as having zero personality and nothing to say for herself. I can only assume she did much better at the auditions. I think Derek was right when he said she had a personality defect.


----------



## Griff (Jun 18, 2005)

I was a bit pissed at the end of last night's show, but did I hear Maxwell talking about chips in newspaper? What fucking planet is that cunt on? Even as a kid in the East End we never had chips in newspaper, what a fucking mockney wanker thast geezer is. Cunt.


----------



## oisleep (Jun 18, 2005)

i used to get chips in newspaper in scotland,must have been about 10-15 years ago though now i guess


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 18, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> I was a bit pissed at the end of last night's show, but did I hear Maxwell talking about chips in newspaper? What fucking planet is that cunt on? Even as a kid in the East End we never had chips in newspaper, what a fucking mockney wanker thast geezer is. Cunt.


My local still serves chips in paper, but not in old newspapers.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 18, 2005)

Where does the phrase 'at the end of the day' come from? And why do they say it all the time?


----------



## Griff (Jun 18, 2005)

redsquirrel said:
			
		

> My local still serves chips in paper, but not in old newspapers.



Yeah, back in the late '70s it was paper, but not newspaper.   

Not a big deal really,  but I cannot stand that mockney prick.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Where does the phrase 'at the end of the day' come from? And why do they say it all the time?



At the end of the day, we don't know


----------



## X-77 (Jun 18, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Hang on - I say that sometimes - and I'm not a cockney.
> 
> A cheeky chappie, I put my hands up to that though...


yeah but I'm sure you're not as irritating as Maxwell - with him it comes across as a big act. He's desperately trying to keep up the image of a 'typical' English lad - football, beer, rhyming slang, over-use of the word 'bird', etc etc etc. And why on earth does Saskia think that he'll win anyway? As people have pointed out here, we've had a gay guy, a girl, and a transexual win. Cameron was a bit 'different' too, being a dedicated Christian ("what would Jesus do?") - he certainly didn't fit the stereotype of a lad or anything.

PLEASE don't let Maxwell win, or Saskia come to that. In fact ANYONE but them!!!


----------



## silentNate (Jun 18, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> yeah but I'm sure you're not as irritating as Maxwell - with him it comes across as a big act. He's desperately trying to keep up the image of a 'typical' English lad - football, beer, rhyming slang, over-use of the word 'bird', etc etc etc. And why on earth does Saskia think that he'll win anyway? As people have pointed out here, we've had a gay guy, a girl, and a transexual win. Cameron was a bit 'different' too, being a dedicated Christian ("what would Jesus do?") - he certainly didn't fit the stereotype of a lad or anything.
> 
> PLEASE don't let Maxwell win, or Saskia come to that. In fact ANYONE but them!!!


 Finally- the voice of reason speaketh 
_>shakes X-77 by the hand<_

Its gonna have to be Makosi


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 18, 2005)

Yea my view of Maxwell is starting to change. It was the "Jog on, jog on etc" that made me really cringe! Do people actually say that? Everytime we meet cockneys we always to tell em to "jog on" as a piss take off that Football Factory but thats probly where he first heard it too!

I think Maxwell has dropped a bollock with Saskia cos (as ppl have pointed out) I dont really think she fancies him. In fact I'm not even sure that she has given that impression, think its just Maxwell living in hope. Anyway he's dropped a bollock cos those two will find themselves isolated as all Maxwell wants to do is sniff round her and she doesn't seem to be too bothered about the others. And now Anthony has found his true love (aw bless) he will become more integrated with Makosi's faction and less with the Maxwell-Saskia alliance. It will be interesting to see how things go now with Derek and Roberto still in. I cant stand Derek (unfortunately he seems extremely popular for some reason) but I quite like Roberto (maybe its his Sheffield accent that keeps trying to get out!!) No idea who will win but my money will still be on Maxwell if he can ally himself with Makosi's group and I think he is quite friendly with Kamel and Craig so definately a good chance


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 18, 2005)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> Where does the phrase 'at the end of the day' come from? And why do they say it all the time?



At the end of the day, it's night.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 18, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> At the end of the day, it's night.


If you were cool and down with the fucky shit, you'd know that the saying goes..."at the end of the day, it gets dark and we go to bed"

Posting on the BB thread is not gonna make you cool nino!!


----------



## pk (Jun 18, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> That was the worst exit interview I've ever seen on BB.
> Davina in a bikini = GROSS!



I thought she looked very fit considering she's a former smack addict, 37 years young and has had to pop out a couple of kids.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 18, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> If you were cool and down with the fucky shit, you'd know that the saying goes..."at the end of the day, it gets dark and we go to bed"
> 
> Posting on the BB thread is not gonna make you cool nino!!



I don't post here to be "cool" Cyber. Only those who think it's cool to do so are - shall we say - a little self-deluded with regards to their own self-image.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 18, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> I was a bit pissed at the end of last night's show, but did I hear Maxwell talking about chips in newspaper? What fucking planet is that cunt on? Even as a kid in the East End we never had chips in newspaper, what a fucking mockney wanker thast geezer is. Cunt.




i did ?
 

depended on the chippy no?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 18, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I don't post here to be "cool" Cyber. Only those who think it's cool to do so are - shall we say - a little self-deluded with regards to their own self-image.


Come on! Next you'll be in the sport forum talking about "soccer"


----------



## hegley (Jun 18, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> I was a bit pissed at the end of last night's show, but did I hear Maxwell talking about chips in newspaper? What fucking planet is that cunt on? Even as a kid in the East End we never had chips in newspaper, what a fucking mockney wanker thast geezer is. Cunt.



You're calling the bloke a cunt because YOU can't remember having chips in newspaper?   

Had chips in newspaper round my way in the late 70's - perhaps you were brought up somewhere posh?


----------



## pk (Jun 18, 2005)

As a kid in Essex we had chips served in the local newspaper, the ink made them taste better tbh...


----------



## X-77 (Jun 18, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Finally- the voice of reason speaketh
> _>shakes X-77 by the hand<_
> 
> Its gonna have to be Makosi


why thank you 

Let's unite in our hatred of Maxwell and our love of Makosi!!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 18, 2005)

If Maxwell wins it's a very sad state of affairs. I just hope 'off the hook' doesn't go nationwide. But at the end of the day, at least he doesn't endlessly repeat at the end of the day. See, yet another reason to hate Craig


----------



## Maidmarian (Jun 18, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> As a kid in Essex we had chips served in the local newspaper, the ink made them taste better tbh...



I agree, they DID taste better !

It was made illegal to use newspapers in the `70s for Public Health reasons (iirc).


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 18, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Come on! Next you'll be in the sport forum talking about "soccer"



Come again?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 18, 2005)

As much as I like Sam, can we look forward to multiple Alicia Duval-type situations on BBLB this coming week?


----------



## agricola (Jun 18, 2005)

maxwell could soon find himself stabbed in the back anyway, lets face it Saskia looks half the time like she wants to tell him to f**k off, and spends the other half avoiding his increasingly desperate lust-antics.  

that said, he is still about 66% more relevant than Anthony, who is just another horrific consequence of the collapse of the Consett Ironworks and the subsequent economic downturn in the area, and his furry grandad cap really is the most enraging headgear of modern times.

hopefully science will win, with a last four of derek, roberto and makosi, with the cretinous Vanessa being the last one to go before that.

also what was that with people throwing water and eggs at Sam?  she was probably the least bitchy person in there, and her interview came across as being a bit simple, wheras Lesley was just evil.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 18, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Come again?


Yea thought that one might be a bit beyond you!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 18, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> also what was that with people throwing water and eggs at Sam?  she was probably the least bitchy person in there, and her interview came across as being a bit simple, wheras Lesley was just evil.



There's some very sad folk out there. I imagine she's likely to be the first victim of 'celebrity happy-slapping' should it emerge.


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> also what was that with people throwing water and eggs at Sam?  she was probably the least bitchy person in there, and her interview came across as being a bit simple, wheras Lesley was just evil.


I think Sam seems like she's actually quite a smart girl, but puts on an act which hides it pretty much, as though it's embarassing.

Not that I've been watching.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm getting fed up with Maxwell and Anthony waking Kemal up in the middle of the night all the time just for 'a laff'

It's just plain bullying and male dominance bollocks


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 18, 2005)

It's time Kemal punked those bitches.

Were my ears deceiving me? I'm sure I didn't hear 'at the end of the day' once!


----------



## Allan (Jun 18, 2005)

It's 11pm now, it IS the end of the day and no, you didn't.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 19, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I'm getting fed up with Maxwell and Anthony waking Kemal up in the middle of the night all the time just for 'a laff'
> 
> It's just plain bullying and male dominance bollocks


Gee ore wi tha sen! Kamel's lovin every minute of it!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2005)

Since Sam's unfortunate exit i've been enjoying Roberto's "random shuffle" singing sessions and have, somewhat reluctantly, installed him as my new favourite.
To the best of my knowledge we've had, so far - the Clash, Eels, Massive Attack, Depeche Mode (cut him some slack, he's Italian), Kaiser Chiefs, and the Cure, and he generally uses the lyrics to make the right points at the right time.

Fairplay son, Roberto to win


----------



## wandermermaid (Jun 19, 2005)

Yuck Roberto. He was so hideously slimey when they did the speed dating. I bet he hangs out in Goa in a thong.....


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 19, 2005)

Did you see the live feed last night? Maxwell spread on the bed while Saskia massages his hands, and Craig does his feet - the tart  .
I know lots of people hate him and from the other BB forums it seems like he's losing popularity, but I am liking Max more and more. don't care if all that geezah thing is an act it's still very entertaining, I think he's got a wicked sense of humour, can't wait to see what happens when the shopping arrives and it's a chicken short


----------



## pk (Jun 19, 2005)

If that cunt Science wins he'll be trying to take the Richard Blackwood presenter roles on telly, and we'll never hear the cunting end of his stupid pointless spur of the moment cunt rhymes and his cunt whining about fuck all.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2005)

wandermermaid said:
			
		

> Yuck Roberto. He was so hideously slimey when they did the speed dating. I bet he hangs out in Goa in a thong.....



Um, that was a knowing piss-take of the hot-blooded Italian stallion stereotype, and funny as fuck. I thought. The Kemal date in particular.


----------



## Bajie (Jun 19, 2005)

shudup pk, you cant talk, you wanted to bang frogmouth.

Science to win


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> If that cunt Science wins he'll be trying to take the Richard Blackwood presenter roles on telly, and we'll never hear the cunting end of his stupid pointless spur of the moment cunt rhymes and his cunt whining about fuck all.



He's a pain in the arse but I like him. Chapeltown boy, isn't he?
Heard some good reviews of his tv project but haven't seen it yet, might have to seek it out.
Jury out, I reckon.


----------



## pk (Jun 19, 2005)

Fuck that, I'd sooner Derek won it and he's a proper cunt.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 19, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Fuck that, I'd sooner Derek won it and he's a proper cunt.



Are you mad? That's how Maggie bloody Thatcher started - came in from 33/1 to win Big Brother '75 on a "character" ticket and started thinking she had a chance. Four years later she was prime minister.

Don't tell me you want that again.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 19, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Um, that was a knowing piss-take of the hot-blooded Italian stallion stereotype, and funny as fuck. I thought. The Kemal date in particular.



I thought that date was hilarious. Shame they didn't snog


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 19, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Did you see the live feed last night? Maxwell spread on the bed while Saskia massages his hands, and Craig does his feet - the tart  .
> I know lots of people hate him and from the other BB forums it seems like he's losing popularity, but I am liking Max more and more. don't care if all that geezah thing is an act it's still very entertaining, I think he's got a wicked sense of humour, can't wait to see what happens when the shopping arrives and it's a chicken short




I think we will find out how 'popular' Max is ( I despise the twoting oaf) when the nominations come. Taking food from other housemates mouths is a bridge too far IMHO. I've never voted on BB but if Max is nominated I will vote for that prat to go!
He is also very good at common or garden gibberish when he's had a couple of cans of ale! What a specimen of modern man!!!  

I've just realised why I hate Max so much. He reminds me of that Baldwin guy in Corrie who's shagging his sons girlfriend. He's a Cockney type geezer too!


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 19, 2005)

Well, I thought it was hilarious. Come on - if there's not enough food, BB will give them some, they're not going to let them starve! But if there's not enough alcohol, they may not give them any. See, logical thinking by Maxwell! 

I'm starting to worry though that he's falling for Saskia and he might get hurt. I think he's actually very vulnerable underneath that chirpy exterior.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 19, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Well, I thought it was hilarious. Come on - if there's not enough food, BB will give them some, they're not going to let them starve! But if there's not enough alcohol, they may not give them any. See, logical thinking by Maxwell!



If they want alcohol Geri all they have to do is complete a task without whinging,  as a team ( something Max seems incapable of doing).
Max hasn't the intelligence to see that if they complete a task and get the mega shop he will be able to drink 'til his liver explodes!

Another thing, Max kept on and on about Roberto going on about food. What does max talk about other than Saskia and booze?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 19, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> He's a pain in the arse but I like him. Chapeltown boy, isn't he?
> Heard some good reviews of his tv project but haven't seen it yet, might have to seek it out.
> Jury out, I reckon.


Yep. He's probably my favourite atm partly becasue he's from Leeds partly because he really gets into the tasks. Also he doesn't bitch like most of them.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 19, 2005)

If some brick wall fuckheaded Italian tries to take your plate away to show you the 'proper' way to eat and then some black bald twat with a class complex says with a plum in his mouth, "You can't tell that boy anything", what would you say?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 19, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yea thought that one might be a bit beyond you!



What the fuck are you talking about? Best thing to do is put you on 'ignore'. Fucking idiot.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 19, 2005)

> This message is hidden because CyberRose is on your ignore list.



Peace and quiet and no more idiocy.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 19, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> don't care if all that geezah thing is an act it's still very entertaining


not it's not






			
				dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> I think he's got a wicked sense of humour


not, he most definitely hasn't 






			
				dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> I know lots of people hate him and from the other BB forums it seems like he's losing popularity


great stuff!!


----------



## X-77 (Jun 19, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> I've just realised why I hate Max so much. He reminds me of that Baldwin guy in Corrie who's shagging his sons girlfriend. He's a Cockney type geezer too!


yeah I'd already noticed that those two have the exact same voice, weird eh!?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 19, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> yeah I'd already noticed that those two have the exact same voice, weird eh!?



Never see them both together ...

Oh, and I see from today's Pee Pull that Saskia allegedly has a secret boyfriend of 5 years who wants to duff Maxwell up. What a wanker! I might not be able to stand our mockney friend, but he's not bloody psychic.

And Sam in the Screws of the World in her "I need it 4 times a day shocker"    I just hope she got some decent cash out of Murdoch for this twaddle.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 19, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> What the fuck are you talking about? Best thing to do is put you on 'ignore'. Fucking idiot.


Wow he really must have been into his Big Brother!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 19, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> And Sam in the Screws of the World in her "I need it 4 times a day shocker"    I just hope she got some decent cash out of Murdoch for this twaddle.



she's probably after a presenters job on one of the late night xxx channels


----------



## silentNate (Jun 19, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> If some brick wall fuckheaded Italian tries to take your plate away to show you the 'proper' way to eat and then some black bald twat with a class complex says with a plum in his mouth, "You can't tell that boy anything", what would you say?


 Roberto was being friendly... Science over-reacts to everything


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 19, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Roberto was being friendly... Science over-reacts to everything



It's not being friendly to tell someone they're eating in the incorrect way - it's rude and patronising (a bit like your comment 'surely everyone knows how to eat with chopsticks?')


----------



## silentNate (Jun 19, 2005)

The world is full of the short-tempered


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 19, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> she's probably after a presenters job on one of the late night xxx channels



Exactly what I was thinking: a career in porn awaits. Though I think a visit to a psychoanalyst might be in order too.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 19, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Roberto was being friendly... Science over-reacts to everything



I'd be the first to say Science is an idiot, but you don't teach someone how to eat, now, do you?

Roberto is a control freak. I know the type exactly. I lived with one. There's Roberto's way and then there's the wrong way. That's how it works. I'm sure he's a nice guy if you live exactly as he says.

Derick, on the other hand, has one of the most severe class complexes I have ever witnessed.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 19, 2005)

OMG - the psychologist reckons that Saskia now fancies Anthony, and vice versa!   

Poor Maxwell - I _knew _ he was going to get hurt...


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 19, 2005)

I was hoping Maxwell's egg cracking incident might have knocked some sense into him. But judging by his non-reaction to everyone being pissed off about the cider, it looks doubtful.


----------



## Furry Mule (Jun 19, 2005)

Is it just me or does anyone else get the feeling that when i watch Kemal all i can see is Miss Jones in Rising Damp (fantastic actress Frances de la Tour)!  It would be great if they brought in a sleazy Rigsbyesque character, you may get a few pearls of wisdom!  

Another thing i see in the limited time i have watched it is Saskia, yes a very beautiful girl but as soon as the mouth opens i feel the urge to leave the room!  Also Maxwell give it up mate, if you were a son of mine simpering away like that you'd be in for the high skip when you came home.  anyway the pair of them are dull, why don't they put a more drug crazed or colourful person in???


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 19, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> .
> 
> And Sam in the Screws of the World in her "I need it 4 times a day shocker"



Was she talking about her medication?


----------



## rednblack (Jun 20, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> OMG - the psychologist reckons that Saskia now fancies Anthony, and vice versa!
> 
> Poor Maxwell - I _knew _ he was going to get hurt...



good - anthony and saskia are much more likeable than that big mockney muppet

anyone see saskias face today when she was laying next to maxwell in the loft, she looked disgusted - i actually think shes quite a genuine person, she seems to find it hard to hide her feelings?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 20, 2005)

The thing is, I dont actually think she has given Maxwell the impression they are 'together' or anything. I think its more a case of Maxwell being overly opptermistic and Saskia not aving the heart to hurt his feelings


----------



## J77 (Jun 20, 2005)

@ Lesley and Sam getting mightily booed on T4's Weston party 

They looked like they were gonna cry - and Mary got to read the link so no audition for them either 

Idiots, they're all idiots.

There's not one half-decent person in the house.

Craig still to win cos he's the biggest twat.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 20, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Was she talking about her medication?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 20, 2005)

I can’t see how C4 are going to sustain viewer interest for another seven weeks with this bunch of losers. I’m already watching on fast-forward.


----------



## kea (Jun 20, 2005)

missed the entire weekend due to being at Photo's cousin's wedding - can anyone give me a short summary of what's happened since sam's eviction?! have they found out about maxwell changing the shopping list yet? any rows? who's likely to get nominated this week???


----------



## J77 (Jun 20, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> missed the entire weekend due to being at Photo's cousin's wedding - can anyone give me a short summary of what's happened since sam's eviction?! have they found out about maxwell changing the shopping list yet? any rows? who's likely to get nominated this week???


They dressed as chickens - makosi broke her egg and cried like a twat.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jun 20, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> missed the entire weekend due to being at Photo's cousin's wedding - can anyone give me a short summary of what's happened since sam's eviction?! have they found out about maxwell changing the shopping list yet? any rows? who's likely to get nominated this week???



Kea- you've got a bad case of Big Brother... you shouldnt go cold turlkey like that, it'll make things worse! try to get yourelf of it slowly... until you are turning off after a few seconds of dermot on bblb..


----------



## dozzer (Jun 20, 2005)

*sigh*

Why did they have to put BBLB on at 5:30 this year? 

Actually, was it always 5:30? I'm sure I used to be able to get back from work in time to watch Dermot.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 20, 2005)

So is Makosi a mole then? Sam seemed to be suspicious of her, and she does seem a very confident actress.
4 cans of cider - was it worth it Maxwell?
And can he get anymore London cliches into his speech? go jog on you muppet.


----------



## aqua (Jun 20, 2005)

I don't miss BBLB but I sure do miss seeing Dermot


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 20, 2005)

My views after the weekend

Maxwell - Needs to leave sas alone for 5 minutes and stop talking about getting drunk before he becomes very boring.  if he does, he could still win - doesn't seem much different from Ray 2 years ago who made it to the last week.

Makosi - sneakiest person in the house.  Thought more of her this week till I was reminded after the egg task that she likes using tears to get attention.

Anthony - mid table housemate.

Saskia - Still trying to fool people thats shes not bothered about last week when she clearly is.  Too worried what people think of her.  Don't think she fancies Max or Ant - needs to tell Max to back off.  Is genuinely quite funny when relaxed.

Craig - Like him more and more

Vanessa - Cute but the female version of Anthony

Derek - Vile but he isn't going anywhere.  Is fairly amusing also.

Kemal - Likeable.  Do like the pranks being played on him.  Anyone thinking hes being bullied needs to see it for real.  All this happened to Brian in 2001 -b oth took it as it was meant - harmless fun.

Roberto - cant make my mind up

Science - Annoying.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 20, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> They dressed as chickens - makosi broke her egg and cried like a twat.



When I saw that I just started laughing insanely, wondering what an alien race bent on conquer viewing our TV stations from space would be thinking watching BB!!

Perhaps " Hmmm, this should be easy!"


----------



## X-77 (Jun 20, 2005)

I didn't mind Craig until yesterday's BB. He talked to Science like shit: "you're not up to the standards of the people I know", so Science was rude back to him "I don't want to be like the people you know" and then Craig had the cheek to throw a hissy fit, shrieking his head off about Science 'judging' his friends, culminating in this pathetic outburst: "I'm an employer and not used to people talking to me like shit, I talk to them like shit", "people aren't equal that's life, that's why some people live in mansions and others are on the streets". 

What an ignorant little tosser, I'm disliking him even more than Maxwell after that.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 20, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> I didn't mind Craig until yesterday's BB. He talked to Science like shit: "you're not up to the standards of the people I know", so Science was rude back to him "I don't want to be like the people you know" and then Craig had the cheek to throw a hissy fit, shrieking his head off about Science 'judging' his friends, culminating in this pathetic outburst: "I'm an employer and not used to people talking to me like shit, I talk to them like shit", "people aren't equal that's life, that's why some people live in mansions and others are on the streets".
> 
> What an ignorant little tosser, I'm disliking him even more than Maxwell after that.



Aye, Craig and Maxwell (or 'Maximus' as the subtitler typed)are neck in neck in my book.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 20, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Aye, Craig and Maxwell (or 'Maximus' as the subtitler typed)are neck in neck in my book.


yeah, I wondered what the deal with 'Maximus' was??

*MAXWELL OUT!!!

CRAIG OUT!!!*


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 20, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> missed the entire weekend due to being at Photo's cousin's wedding - can anyone give me a short summary of what's happened since sam's eviction?! have they found out about maxwell changing the shopping list yet? any rows? who's likely to get nominated this week???


Yep they've found out about that. The big thing is the Room 101 thing. Where they are supposed to have to work really hard. But in actual fact only Maxwell has to do the work, everyone else gets loads of treats as long as they can persuade Maxwell that they've been working too.


----------



## kea (Jun 20, 2005)

hehe that's quite funny - what kind of work? 

what was their reaction when they found out about him changing the shopping list?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 20, 2005)

Yesterday he had to sort out Maggots

Derek was really pissed off. Others annoyed but not as much.


----------



## kea (Jun 20, 2005)

hehe - so what, they all get a task each day but then the others are spared from doing it? how does that work - is max seperated from them so he doesn't notice they're not doing it? 

was max picked for this because of the shopping list task or was it another one of those 'unlucky' things where it's just whoever comes to the diary room first or whatever?


----------



## Robstarr (Jun 20, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> really well you'd have last 5 minutes with me son and btw dyslexic you newbie wanker...




I don't care about your unfortunate handicap 

and I'm not your son by the way and neither a newbie wanker ... have been masturbating for years 

sometimes over pictures of your mother


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 20, 2005)

Robstarr said:
			
		

> *You cannot read this persons post becuase they are on your muppet list*



Muppet


----------



## Robstarr (Jun 20, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> Muppet



That is a lame retort, like something your mockney friend Maxwell would say


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 20, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> hehe - so what, they all get a task each day but then the others are spared from doing it? how does that work - is max seperated from them so he doesn't notice they're not doing it?
> 
> was max picked for this because of the shopping list task or was it another one of those 'unlucky' things where it's just whoever comes to the diary room first or whatever?


Max is the new unlucky housemate so he has to work each day while the others get to lounge around. It should have been Venessa but she chickened out because of the maggots so Maxwell had to do it.


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 20, 2005)

A new housemate??

Its probably press speculation but I wouldn't put it past them. What chance would a new , possibly female , HG have in there at this late stage. Remember Becky? 

Lambs to the slaughter!!


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm at work said:
			
		

> What chance would a new , possibly female , HG have in there at this late stage. Remember Becky?



What does HG mean? Who was Becky?


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm at work said:
			
		

> A new housemate??
> 
> Its probably press speculation but I wouldn't put it past them. What chance would a new , possibly female , HG have in there at this late stage. Remember Becky?
> 
> Lambs to the slaughter!!



I've not really been following BB, but I found myself watching it last night at about 2am.  

Dunno where they got the idea from, but two or three of the housemates were actually discussing what might happen if a new housemate _was_ put in there at this stage.  

One fella _(-very black hair, overly-groomed, probably plucks his eyebrows)_ said that he hoped that any newbie would just be voted straight back out.  The others seemed to agree too.

_<Sunspots: trying desperately not to get sucked into the BB soap opera...>  _


----------



## pk (Jun 20, 2005)

Robstarr said:
			
		

> I don't care about your unfortunate handicap
> 
> and I'm not your son by the way and neither a newbie wanker ... have been masturbating for years
> 
> sometimes over pictures of your mother



Fuck off son.


----------



## Robstarr (Jun 20, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Fuck off son.



Do you really want to get involved in a paternity case?



P-ric-K
'facilitated media node' or more commonly known as wanker


No, I think that you really ought to fuck off 
'cause you've already fucked me off


----------



## Allan (Jun 20, 2005)

Shall I fuck off? Will that help?


----------



## kea (Jun 20, 2005)

can you go away if you're not going to contribute positively to the thread please robstarr.


----------



## Robstarr (Jun 20, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> can you go away if you're not going to contribute positively to the thread please robstarr.



I did so in the first instance but these two people took it upon themselves
to attack me, I just responded


----------



## kea (Jun 20, 2005)

yeah so let's get back on track now eh.
do you have any BB opinions you'd like to air?


----------



## silentNate (Jun 20, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> I didn't mind Craig until yesterday's BB. He talked to Science like shit: "you're not up to the standards of the people I know", so Science was rude back to him "I don't want to be like the people you know" and then Craig had the cheek to throw a hissy fit, shrieking his head off about Science 'judging' his friends, culminating in this pathetic outburst: "I'm an employer and not used to people talking to me like shit, I talk to them like shit", "people aren't equal that's life, that's why some people live in mansions and others are on the streets".
> 
> What an ignorant little tosser, I'm disliking him even more than Maxwell after that.


 Glad to see they are showing the council-estate hating Craig as he really is...
Derek, Craig and Saskia out now 
Makosi to win


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 20, 2005)

I think Craig was trying to wind Science up more than anything.


----------



## pk (Jun 20, 2005)

Robstarr said:
			
		

> Do you really want to get involved in a paternity case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Believe me son, if I'd had sex with the hag you call mummy and you were the result, I'd have committed infanticide before you could suckle...

Now, as I said, fuck off son.

No doubt your primary school logs internet use.


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 20, 2005)

hahahaha  thats proper funny


----------



## X-77 (Jun 20, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I think Craig was trying to wind Science up more than anything.


no, he's just a prick - he really believed that shite he came out with, turned red while he was saying it and everything.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Who was Becky?


She was a late addition to the house last year, when they decided in about the fifth or sixth week to bring someone else in as a 'twist'. (Might also have been because daft Emma disappeared for 'shadowy' reasons.)   

Anyway, Becky only lasted about two weeks herself. I thought she was harmless, but she was generally not popular...


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 20, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> She was a late addition to the house last year, when they decided in about the fifth or sixth week to bring someone else in as a 'twist'. (Might also have been because daft Emma disappeared for 'shadowy' reasons.)
> 
> Anyway, Becky only lasted about two weeks herself. I thought she was harmless, but she was generally not popular...



I honestly cannot remember her at all. I remember Sophie, who ended up getting engaged (married?) to Lee, and that Welsh one, Lisa.

Do you have a pic that might jog my memory?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 20, 2005)

You'll remember her. You disliked her.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 20, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I honestly cannot remember her at all. I remember Sophie, who ended up getting engaged (married?) to Lee, and that Welsh one, Lisa.
> 
> Do you have a pic that might jog my memory?


No worries:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'Fraid it's a bit small though. There's a full page about it here: http://www.bigbrother2003.fsnet.co.uk/home.htm (don't know why the address says 2003 though, cos this was last year). Lisa, the Welsh one, was 2003 rather than 2004, which was the year of Cameron, John Tickle, Nush et al...


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 20, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> You'll remember her. You disliked her.


  Damn. Beaten to it by a greater mind.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 20, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> You'll remember her. You disliked her.



Oh yeah, I remember her now. I can't remember why I disliked her (or even if I did!) She looks annoying though.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 20, 2005)

Whilst we're on the subject, does anyone remember him on E4 You Face or Mine.  It took me till day 3 to click where I saw him before.  His g/friend was very petite and very attractive.


They will surely repeat it.


----------



## pk (Jun 20, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> I don't miss BBLB but I sure do miss seeing Dermot



[namedrop mode]
Actually, he really is one of the nicest TV presenters I've ever worked with.
The majority are vain and personality-free tossers.
He's a top boy, and v. popular with the laydees, natch.
[/namedrop mode]


----------



## pk (Jun 20, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Whilst we're on the subject, does anyone remember him on E4 You Face or Mine.  It took me till day 3 to click where I saw him before.  His g/friend was very petite and very attractive.



Who? Craig??


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 20, 2005)

Max


----------



## pk (Jun 20, 2005)

I've given up on it now, bored shitless, tbh.

Nobody left in the house I'd piss on if they were on fire.


----------



## pk (Jun 20, 2005)

Makosi should win, but I don't wish to see any more whining from Craig or Derek....


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 20, 2005)

What a fucking cry baby that Vanessa is. FFS - they've had tasks like this every year on BB, why did she chose to go on if she can't handle touching a few maggots? She didn't even see them before she started crying.

Derek was funny though - "Of course she's alright, she hasn't been bitten by a lion!"


----------



## harpo (Jun 20, 2005)

Derek was hilarious...'oh, I don't understand lesbians...I don't know any'.  Hmm, gay solidarity alive and well then?


----------



## harpo (Jun 20, 2005)

And Roberto remains utterly foul.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm not very impressed by the reactions of Maxwell's so-called 'friends. What's more, Vanessa should have been excluded from the party for refusing the task in the first place.


----------



## harpo (Jun 20, 2005)

I suspect they hope he'll take it as a big joke.  I think he will.  I am warming to him really.


----------



## harpo (Jun 20, 2005)

and makosi is angling for an acting career.

Talking of makosi, I read in the paper a short while ago that they were considering deporting her because she'd broken her working visa restrictions.  Anyone know owt?


----------



## Groucho (Jun 20, 2005)

I am NOT watching.  Ihave far better things to do with my time than watch those freaks.



*Wonder what Mary is doing now? *


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 20, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> I suspect they hope he'll take it as a big joke.  I think he will.  I am warming to him really.



Oh yeah, I think he will. He's one of the best people to do that task - imagine if Craig had been chosen, he wouldn't take it in the right spirit at all. 

I wonder how long it will take him to suss out that they're lying. I was hoping one of them would slip up when he asked them how many pots they'd done!


----------



## harpo (Jun 20, 2005)

or derek.  My god, it would have been effeminate briefcases at dawn.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 20, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> Talking of makosi, I read in the paper a short while ago that they were considering deporting her because she'd broken her working visa restrictions.  Anyone know owt?



It was probably the work of Derek's chums in the Monday Club.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 20, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, I think he will. He's one of the best people to do that task - imagine if Craig had been chosen, he wouldn't take it in the right spirit at all.


It was quite funny seeing him working away there singing to himself!   They'd better not put him up for nomination tommorrow after all he's doing for them


----------



## harpo (Jun 20, 2005)

I doubt he'll be nominated much.  It'll be derek and repulso again.  Revolto to GO!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 20, 2005)

Actually I think we'll see some of the gang of three up. The way Vanessa, Makosi, and Kemal were talking earlier at least one of them will be nominated.Alongside Roberto, Derek, and probably Science.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 21, 2005)

Is this the Official BB thread? I dont want to say your all fugin insane to be watching such crap on an unofficial thread!





(...running to hide before the abuse comes flooding in...)


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 21, 2005)

niksativa said:
			
		

> Is this the Official BB thread? I dont want to say your all fugin insane to be watching such crap on an unofficial thread!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be off with you heathen! Peddle your blasphemy elsewhere!


----------



## flimsier (Jun 21, 2005)

I think it's funny. The minute Maxwell's popularity wanes he gets (and I think that it's at least partly by chance) a task that will get him the public's sympathy.



I hate Vanessa.

I warmed to Derek. Made me laugh.

Maxwell is ok, but not as  as he was.

Anthony is ok.

Suddenly, for the first time, I like Makosi.

Saskia has gone down, but is still 

Craig is a cunt and needs to go.

I really have never cared much about Roberto.

Science is the best and worst contestant in every episode, but I'm tiring of him. Dislike I guess.

If there's anyone else in the house, I'm bored of them and have no opinion.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2005)

Vanessa should just walk _right now_.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 21, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Vanessa should just walk _right now_.



She's a freeloading chancer and no mistake. I don't think i've ever seen anyone do so little in the house: sleep, change into something pink, eat sugar, eat crisps, sleep, stick a knife into someone's back, sleep a bit more...

She also nominated Sam last week, and the house has been dull as ditchwater since she left. Funny really, considering she didn't *do* much, but a lot happened around her - she wasn't working to a script and I think that showed.

Vanessa will slip under the radar and last a few more weeks before being evicted, booed, and forcibly returned to the obscurity of her barbie-doll, pink-clad bedroom with only a set of e-numbers and sugary frosted biscuits for company. Zzzzzz...


----------



## pk (Jun 21, 2005)

> the house has been dull as ditchwater since Sam left. Funny really, considering she didn't *do* much, but a lot happened around her - she wasn't working to a script and I think that showed.



Yup.

Sad I know, but I caught a bit of the BBLB show yesterday, and Sam, Lesley and Mary were taken to the T4 Beach party thing in Weston-Super-Nightmare.

Lesley took her to one side and said "I just want to have fun today yeah?" and muttered something about being best friends - of course, as soon as the camera was on her and Sam was looking the other way, Lesley was making faces behind her back, then running to one of her trollop mates for approval.

I thought it was great that they showed it - Sam shrugged it off - proves what a two faced spiteful cunt Lesley is though - I reckon if she'd managed to keep her unfeasably fat arse in that house for another week or two she'd have been hated even more than Hindley...

Yep, I still think Sam rocks, but I guess I'm shallow like that.


----------



## kea (Jun 21, 2005)

oui - 
anthony, maxwell, saskia, kemal

indifférent -
makosi, roberto

non - 
derek, vanessa, science, craig


----------



## pk (Jun 21, 2005)

Makosi or Roberto to win, certainly anyone but Saskia, Maxwell or Ant anyway.


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 21, 2005)

Craig is playing a good game - dropping in with Anthony & co . keeping all his options open.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 21, 2005)

Derek: apart from being a Tory and a master of foxhounds, I think he has an identity problem (he thinks he's white).

Craig: nasty little bitch and backstabber. A thick fuck who regurgitates the shite hears from his customers.

Maxwell: what a laddish cunt. 

Anthony: has as much personality as a stale rich tea biscuit.

Vanessa: thick non-entity

Saskia: Who's queen?

Kemal: originally my favourite to win. He belongs on a cake or something.

Science: has a severe communication problem and a massive ego.

Makosi: manipulative phoney.

Roberto: too far up his own arse. An arrogant cock.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> She's a freeloading chancer and no mistake. I don't think i've ever seen anyone do so little in the house: sleep, change into something pink, eat sugar, eat crisps, sleep, stick a knife into someone's back, sleep a bit more...
> 
> She also nominated Sam last week, and the house has been dull as ditchwater since she left. Funny really, considering she didn't *do* much, but a lot happened around her - she wasn't working to a script and I think that showed.
> 
> Vanessa will slip under the radar and last a few more weeks before being evicted, booed, and forcibly returned to the obscurity of her barbie-doll, pink-clad bedroom with only a set of e-numbers and sugary frosted biscuits for company. Zzzzzz...


Hear, hear. I thought she was alright for some time but have since come to feel that she really is the last word in tedium. and when that progresses to plain vindictiveness, it's ugly. Agree 100%.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 21, 2005)

This is the first year when I don't think any of the housemates are particularly likeable in any way. 
The housemates I enjoy watching without totally cringing/wanting to throw things at the telly/totally tuning out b'cos they're so dull are Makosi and Kemal. 

Roberto - moans constantly and patronises everyone

Craig - a complete idiot who comes out with things that make you just want to throttle him

Maxwell - used to like him, but he plays up to the cameras way too much, his little catchphrases are wearing thin, and his constant pawning and mauling over Saskia is becoming really perverted and irritating. Does he really think he's going to attract women with chatup lines like "Come over here. I want to try it on with you" and "I feel like a wank. Come here and help me out" 
EUGH!

Saskia - seems quite nice underneath if she actually acted herself occasionally but is totally playing a game with the guys in the house. 

Anthony - sometimes quite sweet, but mostly just good looking with little else going on

Vanessa - pretty dim (or at least pretends she is), silly and 2-faced

Derek - can't stand him. His mannerisms are so affected and pompous, he just comes across as quite riddiculous.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm still going with Anthony or Kemal.

Went off Makosi y'day when she seemed to be imply that Anthony must be queer coz he didn't fancy her 

Roberto is just, ewwwww! "Science you need to relax, and you can be so patronising" (Upon telling him to stop spinning on a stool  )

Derek I don't mind. I missed last fortnight's _Eye_ so I'm in the dark.


----------



## Structaural (Jun 21, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> and makosi is angling for an acting career.
> 
> Talking of makosi, I read in the paper a short while ago that they were considering deporting her because she'd broken her working visa restrictions.  Anyone know owt?



there's an amazing new search engine, google I think its called:  

makosi deported


----------



## kea (Jun 21, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Derek I don't mind. I missed last fortnight's _Eye_ so I'm in the dark.




j'ai signalé l'article plus tôt en ce fil.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 21, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Roberto is just, ewwwww! "Science you need to relax, and you can be so patronising" (Upon telling him to stop spinning on a stool  )



That was funny, Roberto, the most patronising person ever, telling someone else off for being patronising, in the most patronising tone of voice possible.


----------



## pk (Jun 21, 2005)

Though to be fair Science was acting like a fucking three year old with ADD, as usual.


----------



## marshall (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm at work said:
			
		

> Craig is playing a good game - dropping in with Anthony & co . keeping all his options open.



Much as I dislike him, I have to agree with this. I’m starting to enjoy his burgeoning friendship with Ant and Maxwell - they’ve been teaching him how to punch like a man - and I can see him lasting a few more weeks yet…

The Room 101 thing is great too. But would it work if it was anyone other than Max? Don’t think so personally. The life and soul of the party. Not at the party. Great stuff.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2005)

Science on the Beeb:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/leeds/altogether/david_collins/truth_story.shtml
(sorry if this has been posted already)


----------



## rednblack (Jun 21, 2005)

saskia to win at the moment, she's funny and cunning - and the only one with the brains to convince maxwell they were all sorting maggots - the others are all shit liars and numbnut definately realised something was up

mind you all that bouncing and sugar would make anyone giggly


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 21, 2005)

I feel sorry for Science. Roberto and Derek act like Dad when they're with him.

And Saskia     who on earth is loving this rascist bint?

Makosi or Kemal to win


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 21, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> saskia to win at the moment, she's funny and cunning - and the only one with the brains to convince maxwell they were all sorting maggots - the others are all shit liars and numbnut definately realised something was up
> 
> mind you all that bouncing and sugar would make anyone giggly



Yeah, it seemed quite obvious to me that Maxwell realised what was going on The way he kept asking how many jars everyone had done and then looking a little too long at their facial expressions - which often gave them away as they frantically searched their brains to come up with a suitable answer. 

But then he didn't say anything to BB when he was in the diary room talking about the task.


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 21, 2005)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for Science. Roberto and Derek act like Dad when they're with him.
> 
> And Saskia     who on earth is loving this rascist bint?
> 
> Makosi or Kemal to win




How is Saskia a rascist? and before anyone says - Roberto is Italian , a nationality not a race


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 21, 2005)

Her comments on immigration were pretty "off the hook" before she went in the house and, I cant help feeling that the fact she has buddied up with the boys and is telling Craig its cool to join her gang, is cos the rest of the housemates are black (except Kemal, who is Turkish).


----------



## rednblack (Jun 21, 2005)

saskia is part sri lanken though


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2005)

I'm at work said:
			
		

> How is Saskia a rascist? and before anyone says - Roberto is Italian , a nationality not a race



Well, that's splitting hairs really - you can still be described as racist for making, say, Irish jokes.


----------



## marshall (Jun 21, 2005)

LilJen said:
			
		

> Her comments on immigration were pretty "off the hook" before she went in the house and, I cant help feeling that the fact she has buddied up with the boys and is telling Craig its cool to join her gang, is cos the rest of the housemates are black (except Kemal, who is Turkish).



Hmmm...I think that's stretching it a bit...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 21, 2005)

anyway she said in her audition video something along the lines of 'immigrants all want to take our money and bomb us. I don't know why they want to come here - why can't we just send them some money?'


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 21, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> anyway she said in her audition video something along the lines of 'immigrants all want to take our money and bomb us. I don't know why they want to come here - why can't we just send them some money?'


She's a sad tomato. I was rapidly going off her as it was, and I didn't even know about this...


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 21, 2005)

So it's Derek or Roberto up for eviction this week, then...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 21, 2005)

Aye, it's dead now: Derek goes this week, Science the next, Vanessa after that. The dull - but organized - three reach the final with a.n.other.
This one started promisingly, but it's really fizzled out this last week.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 21, 2005)

I thought being anti-immigration would be xenophobic not racism?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 21, 2005)

Bloody hell, Roberto managed to create an argument by _looking_ at Anthony   Literally put words in Anthony's mouth, before the guy had even said anything Roberto was telling him to calm down and that Anthony hadn't seen him 'wild' yet 

The guy is quite often more immature than most of the younger housemates.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 21, 2005)

OMG, Kemal has a knob! 

Yeah, I've been drinking


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 21, 2005)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Bloody hell, Roberto managed to create an argument by _looking_ at Anthony   Literally put words in Anthony's mouth, before the guy had even said anything Roberto was telling him to calm down and that Anthony hadn't seen him 'wild' yet



Ah, but it's all in the edit, and tonight's show makes it clear that they want Derek to stay: get on Roberto now at 11/4, wait for the odds to swing back to Derek in the next few days and lay off on him, and (as Max would say) Roberto's your dad's brother.

I'm not making any promises here, but that's what people have been doing for the last three nominations.


----------



## hendo (Jun 21, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> This one started promisingly, but it's really fizzled out this last week.



I agree, it's become very dull this week. (Because Sam left? Surely not)
I think it needs shaking up. 
Big Brother will doubtless oblige.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 21, 2005)

Rumour has it that a new housemate is due to go in, but I can't see it myself cos it will bugger up their running schedule UNLESS there's a double eviction or something.

The Roberto and Anthony thing was simply absurd. The poor lad wasn;t doing a thing before Roberto went off on one. What's his problem? And I must confess I'm really warming to Anthony, personality or no.

Derek was suitably cuntish in the diary room too though he did have a point. I hate agreeing with Tories at the best of time, but it does seem C4 have gone for the most vacuous bunch of housemates ever to enter the house. Science has a brain but prefers to engage his motor mouth instead, and Roberto doesn;t seem lacking in the brain department but he's too preoccupied with food. And Mary had one too, but she got voted out.   

And yes Kemal's willy. Interesting.

I missed tonights BBLB though  Did I lose out on anything crucial?


----------



## Bajie (Jun 22, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> saskia is part sri lanken though


is this a "ethnics cant hate each other" kind of thing?

that would surprise me if it came from you.



Though it didnt actually occur to me that her little clique where all white before the other poster pointed it out, I just assumed it was just the ones she could get to do what she wanted (fair play really).


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 22, 2005)

Did anyone see Anthony say to Maxwell what Vanessa told Makosi he said? Have they shown it at all or is there any chance Vanessa either made it up or is just stirring shit?


----------



## bfg (Jun 22, 2005)

Only became aware of this tonite, but a close mate of mine knows Science. His view is that the guy you're watching in the BB house is basically the same guy you'd see in the real world - attitude, potential to mouth off and annoy easily - but, unlike many of the others I assume, genuine.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 22, 2005)




----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 22, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Did anyone see Anthony say to Maxwell what Vanessa told Makosi he said? Have they shown it at all or is there any chance Vanessa either made it up or is just stirring shit?


The latter. What a vacuous, awful, daddy's-little-cowlet.  

She even admitted to having hidden provisions for herself - in the context of bitching about Science because he objected to it!  

And get Derek: _"Science is the first black person who wants to make me join the BNP. Tomorrow"_. You couldn't make up such a twuntish line if you were paid for it - what a complete fucktard.  

However, I had to laugh at one exchange between Science and Derek which consisted of only a line each but encapsulated their personalities so succinctly:

Science: _"Wait till you meet someone who's really street"_.

Derek: "_I don't want to meet someone who's really street, thank you_".


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 22, 2005)

Derek vs Roberto. Hmmmm who should go? I feel a poll coming on ...


----------



## kea (Jun 22, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Did anyone see Anthony say to Maxwell what Vanessa told Makosi he said? Have they shown it at all or is there any chance Vanessa either made it up or is just stirring shit?




eh?!  explain!!


----------



## oisleep (Jun 22, 2005)

i think she's shit stirring as she thinks anthony fancies her as well, if they had talked about that, i'm sure they would have shown it


----------



## oisleep (Jun 22, 2005)

Lord Camomile said:
			
		

> Bloody hell, Roberto managed to create an argument by _looking_ at Anthony   Literally put words in Anthony's mouth, before the guy had even said anything Roberto was telling him to calm down and that Anthony hadn't seen him 'wild' yet
> 
> The guy is quite often more immature than most of the younger housemates.



that was fuckin hilarious, they have run out of things to argue over with talking, so now it's all just kicking off on the basis of each other's facial expressions!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I thought being anti-immigration would be xenophobic not racism?



Racists, xenophobes - they're all the same


----------



## hektik (Jun 22, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> eh?!  explain!!



vanessa told makosi that she had overheard anthony saying to maxwell that he only wanted to shag makosi for ratings or some such thing.

its possible that he did say this, but its also possible that vanessa is shit stirring - hadnt she already said previously that she fancied anthony as soon as she got in the house or some such thing?


----------



## kea (Jun 22, 2005)

ooooooooooooh yeah i think i heard makosi saying summat about that during nominations on the highlights show last night, didn't she nominate anthony cos she's really pissed off with him for messing her around now?! 
so vanessa might have been making it up eh?? wow. i didn't credit her with the intelligence tbh


----------



## X-77 (Jun 22, 2005)

nah, I reckon maxwell and anthony would have had that conversation, I think Vanessa's a bit sly but not an outright liar. 

Reckon Saskia and Maxwell are probably both xenophobes/racists. E.g Maxwell saying to Anthony 'I can't see you and Makosi together in a million years' - why ever not? He's only known Anthony a short while, it's not like he knows what sort of girls he goes for or anything. Maybe I'm being judgemental but after Saskia's little predicatably dull outburst about immigrants coming to this country blah blah, I get the impression that little duo are as ignorant as they come. They suit each other well 

As for Derek's BNP comment - what a prick!!  He'll go this week no doubt (unless the editing is clever as has been mentioned and Roberto is made to look even more hateful).


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 22, 2005)

When I said Derek was suffering from an identity problem, little did I realise it would manifest itself in such a deeply reactionary way. Does he actually understand what the BNP stands for?

Aye, Maxwell and Saskia (I'm a quarter Sri Lankan, honest) are xenphobes for sure. I didn't like either of their pre-house confessions: "I hate lefties", "They want to kill us, let's bomb them". I have never seen such a group of vacuous nobodies in all my life.


----------



## oisleep (Jun 22, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I have never seen such a group of vacuous nobodies in all my life.



that's exactly what derek said


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 22, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> that's exactly what derek said



Balls....and in his case, he's not only a 'coconut' he's an arrogant cock too.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 22, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> When I said Derek was suffering from an identity problem, little did I realise it would manifest itself in such a deeply reactionary way. Does he actually understand what the BNP stands for?



I do not like that man. I don't like pretentious people. However, having said that, maybe being black and gay is essentially an identity struggle in a highbrow world. Maybe being an arrogant prick is his survival mechanism.

Funny how we like to have people to judge. In the end we can't judge them. We don't know what internal battles they fight.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 22, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> I do not like that man. I don't like pretentious people. However, having said that, maybe being black and gay is essentially an identity struggle in a highbrow world. Maybe being an arrogant prick is his survival mechanism.
> 
> Funny how we like to have people to judge. In the end we can't judge them. We don't know what internal battles they fight.



I'm not sure about that. But BB does facilitate judgementalism.

There is also an discourse on surveillance that has not been touched upon. Though this is probably the wrong forum for such a discussion.


----------



## kea (Jun 22, 2005)

if we can't judge people, where's the fun?!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 22, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> if we can't judge people, where's the fun?!



Accord!


----------



## Structaural (Jun 22, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> if we can't judge people, where's the fun?!



You shouldn't judge people until you've walked a mile in their shoes.



... and if you do you're a mile away with their shoes on, so who cares.. 


(gets coat)


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 22, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> nah, I reckon maxwell and anthony would have had that conversation, I think Vanessa's a bit sly but not an outright liar.
> 
> Reckon Saskia and Maxwell are probably both xenophobes/racists. E.g Maxwell saying to Anthony 'I can't see you and Makosi together in a million years' - why ever not? He's only known Anthony a short while, it's not like he knows what sort of girls he goes for or anything. Maybe I'm being judgemental but after Saskia's little predicatably dull outburst about immigrants coming to this country blah blah, I get the impression that little duo are as ignorant as they come. They suit each other well
> 
> As for Derek's BNP comment - what a prick!!  He'll go this week no doubt (unless the editing is clever as has been mentioned and Roberto is made to look even more hateful).



If thats your reason for saying hes probably racist then its pathetic.  he's also stated (and not because he was on the defensive) that his best friend is black girl he works with. I know it doesn't prove anything but seeing as we have nothing to make an informed decision on I won't judge.

Some people are just so desperate for shit to stick.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 22, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Balls....and in his case, he's not only a 'coconut' he's an arrogant cock too.



I fucking hate that term "coconut" almost as much as I hate the cunts that use it.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 22, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> If thats your reason for saying hes probably racist then its pathetic.  he's also stated (and not because he was on the defensive) that his best friend is black girl he works with. I know it doesn't prove anything but seeing as we have nothing to make an informed decision on I won't judge.
> 
> Some people are just so desperate for shit to stick.


not desperate for 'shit to stick' just don't like the guy, think he's a prize prick and can see through him.

As we've been reminded, he's already expressed a dislike for 'lefties', which shows some of his true colours. And the way he exploded at Kemal for wearing heels around the house and having a shower in a bucket was a bit dodgy as well - probably a homophobic dick too. (although I'm sure you'll inform me he has a gay best friend too  )

And if he does have a best friend who is a black female he sure doesn't seem to talk about her much, but then again that doesn't fit with his 'laddish' image does it.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 22, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> is this a "ethnics cant hate each other" kind of thing?
> 
> that would surprise me if it came from you.
> 
> ...



what the fuck are you on about? of course ethnics can hate each other - i just have yet to see how being opposed to immigration makes you racist, if she had named a particular group of immigrants eg somalis that would be racist

why wouldnt it surprise you comming from me? i've never even noticed you before?


----------



## kea (Jun 22, 2005)

ok makosi is really annoying me now. she reckons she doesn't have an eviction outfit cos she won't need it, and she and vanessa are bitching about kemal behind his back because he's trying to be friendly to the others.
i think she's a scheming arrogant cow. i want her out.

edit: they've passed the task btw and maxwell has just found out he was the Sap!!  so they get luxury food and booze.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 22, 2005)

Pickles said:
			
		

> I fucking hate that term "coconut" almost as much as I hate the cunts that use it.


Seconded - it's a nasty racist word


----------



## kea (Jun 22, 2005)

current odds on winning - 

Kemal 7/2  
Makosi 4/1  
Maxwell 5/1  
Anthony 7/1  
Craig 8/1  
Science 9/1  
Saskia 10/1  
Roberto 16/1  
Derek 33/1  
Vanessa 33/1  
Any Other 16/1


----------



## dozzer (Jun 22, 2005)

Go Any Other!!!


----------



## marshall (Jun 22, 2005)

Could Craig actually win?

He’s quite happy being Team Saskia’s pet bitch to slap about and abuse whenever they want a bit of fun (in fact, he’s just ‘fessed up to enjoying a bit of domination) and he’s one of the only housemates who can drift in and out of each faction without causing huge rucks. No one nominated him this week and I can imagine him escaping the public vote until other, more high profile but volatile housemates have gone. By which time everyone will be fed up with the winners-in-waiting (Sas/Max/Ant) and then he sneaks up on the inside rail and grabs the main prize.

OK, it’s not likely, but it could happen…god I’m bored, not right working on a day like this…


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 22, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> Could Craig actually win?
> 
> He’s quite happy being Team Saskia’s pet bitch to slap about and abuse whenever they want a bit of fun (in fact, he’s just ‘fessed up to enjoying a bit of domination) and he’s one of the only housemates who can drift in and out of each faction without causing huge rucks. No one nominated him this week and I can imagine him escaping the public vote until other, more high profile but volatile housemates have gone. By which time everyone will be fed up with the winners-in-waiting (Sas/Max/Ant) and then he sneaks up on the inside rail and grabs the main prize.
> 
> OK, it’s not likely, but it could happen…god I’m bored, not right working on a day like this…




Derek nominated Maxwell. Saskia was the only one not to receive any nominations. God, I hope he doesn't win.


----------



## kea (Jun 22, 2005)

he's looking likely for a final 4 placing if only because if he carries on like this, he won't be up for eviction at any point 


edit: no, saskia and craig both received 0 nominations. i was counting during last night's highlights 


edit: digitalspy list of this week's noms - 
http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds7947.html

Anthony: Derek & Vanessa
Craig: Makosi & Derek
Derek: Maxwell & Anthony
Kemal: Roberto & Science
Makosi: Science & Anthony
Maxwell: Derek & Roberto
Roberto: Vanessa & Kemal
Saskia: Derek & Roberto
Science: Derek & Roberto
Vanessa: Science & Derek


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 22, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> not desperate for 'shit to stick' just don't like the guy, think he's a prize prick and can see through him.
> 
> As we've been reminded, he's already expressed a dislike for 'lefties', which shows some of his true colours. And the way he exploded at Kemal for wearing heels around the house and having a shower in a bucket was a bit dodgy as well - probably a homophobic dick too. (although I'm sure you'll inform me he has a gay best friend too  )
> 
> And if he does have a best friend who is a black female he sure doesn't seem to talk about her much, but then again that doesn't fit with his 'laddish' image does it.



Nothing wrong with hating lefties in my opinion.  Going by the self righteous smugness of many liberals, its entirely understandable.

He mentioned his friend a couple of times in his late night chats with Saskia - considering C4 dip the sound whenever a housemate says something about someone other than who they are to protect them, its not likely we'd ever find out much more.

And he does have a GBF.  Hes called Craig


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 22, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> edit: no, saskia and craig both received 0 nominations. i was counting during last night's highlights



oh yeah, forgot about Craig.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 22, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with hating lefties in my opinion.


Nothing wrong with hating Maxwell in my opinion.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 22, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> Reckon Saskia and Maxwell are probably both xenophobes/racists. E.g Maxwell saying to Anthony 'I can't see you and Makosi together in a million years' - why ever not?


You're the one that's made the connection between Makosi being black and what Maxwell said...


----------



## X-77 (Jun 22, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> You're the one that's made the connection between Makosi being black and what Maxwell said...


I know - it is pure speculation based on the negative impression I have of Maxwell.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 22, 2005)

I did wonder how long it would take before someone described Derek as a 'coconut'.

Is this word like 'nigger' only acceptable for a black person to call another black person it.

OK for anyone to use.

Not OK at all.

None of the above.


(Delete as appropriate)


----------



## exosculate (Jun 22, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with hating lefties in my opinion.  Going by the self righteous smugness of many liberals, its entirely understandable.
> 
> He mentioned his friend a couple of times in his late night chats with Saskia - considering C4 dip the sound whenever a housemate says something about someone other than who they are to protect them, its not likely we'd ever find out much more.
> 
> And he does have a GBF.  Hes called Craig




Liberals aren't lefties!


----------



## rednblack (Jun 22, 2005)

just to add another vote against the term coconut, it's certainly a term only used by cunts

as for maxwell hating lefties, well considering he lives in hackney which is plagued by the swp and turkish commies i cant blame him, especially as he is a rich boy

still a knobend though


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 22, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Liberals aren't lefties!


They are if those words are used insultingly...!


----------



## silentNate (Jun 22, 2005)

As rednblack says the term 'coconut' is indeed vile 
Shame Roberto is up this week- I hope Derek goes...
When are they going to cotton on to what a cheating slimey scumbag Maxwell is?


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 22, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> When are they going to cotton on to what a cheating slimey scumbag Maxwell is?



How is he cheating, you tit?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 22, 2005)

And can someone explain "coconut" to me as I've never heard that expression before


----------



## rednblack (Jun 22, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> And can someone explain "coconut" to me as I've never heard that expression before



white on the inside


----------



## Balbi (Jun 22, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> white on the inside



Which in itself is fucking ridiculous. Does that mean that the white youths pretending to be black are kinder surprise?


----------



## X-77 (Jun 22, 2005)

It's weird, I haven't heard that expression (coconut) for years and today I've heard it twice (the second time was a bit different, 'bounty girl', in a medical report, patient had been called it in her early life by someone who was meant to be her carer  ).


----------



## silentNate (Jun 22, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> How is he cheating, you tit?


 Changing the shopping list so others had less to eat whilst his mates got cider. 
Cheating.
End of....

If I had been Roberto I would have shoved them up his Sun-reading smary arsehole


----------



## silentNate (Jun 22, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> Which in itself is fucking ridiculous. Does that mean that the white youths pretending to be black are kinder surprise?


 I shouldn't laugh 

_>bites tongue<_


----------



## Balbi (Jun 22, 2005)

Just put me in the Quotes thread, and all will be forgiven


----------



## rednblack (Jun 22, 2005)

er kinder surprises are the same way round as coconuts?


----------



## Balbi (Jun 22, 2005)

Fuck, so they are! 

Right, I can't think of a single way of saving myself then.

*commits hari-kiri*


----------



## scooter_uk (Jun 22, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> It's weird, I haven't heard that expression (coconut) for years and today I've heard it twice (the second time was a bit different, 'bounty girl', in a medical report, patient had been called it in her early life by someone who was meant to be her carer  ).



My g/f sometimes refers to me as a 'wedding cake' (white on the outside & brown inside) and I call her a 'coconut' in reply - it's not offensive, just imagery that conveys a stance whether social/political that seems different to an assumed stereotype of that person's background......

Never ever heard it used in a derogatory or negative manner though


----------



## Bajie (Jun 22, 2005)

I have never heard it used in a positive manner.


----------



## scooter_uk (Jun 22, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> I have never heard it used in a positive manner.



I'd just never heard it said by a non-asian before!  My g/f used the phrase the first time by saying she was one.......

Is it deemed offensive because of the 'coconut' rascist connotations.  If it was Kinder Surprise no problem then?  Just interested......

Scoot


----------



## Bajie (Jun 22, 2005)

i have not ever heard it used by a non-black person, so what of it. It is not a phrase white people would use, as it is to denote that a black person is "less than black" as they have taken on "white values", pretty stupid dont you think?


I think someone pointed out the kinder surprise thing above...


----------



## scooter_uk (Jun 22, 2005)

Still confused but have had too much sun today....

Back on topic - BB on soon


----------



## Bajie (Jun 22, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/tv_and_radio/4118204.stm
i dont think so


----------



## exosculate (Jun 22, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/tv_and_radio/4118204.stm
> i dont think so



FFS - Mr Duncan is clearly insane!  

And there was I thinking BB churned out brainless, vacuous, nevergonnabes by the shed load - and there by contributes to the general dumming down and empty z list celebrity culture that is found in its own religious bibles such as Heat magazine.

What a prick!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 22, 2005)

Maxwell went down in my estimation today. He thinks he's an extra out of Football Factory and is starting to act far too cocky (as if he _knows_ he is already in the final four)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2005)

Ever-so-slightly bizarre interview with Chris Eubank about his chum Derek Laud here.

Notable mainly for the revelation that Chris calls Derek "Master".


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 22, 2005)

Much as Science was being a complete knob, who will certainly be nominated on Monday, Maxwell, with his "You fucking thief... So what if I took other people' stuff of the shopping list?" can go fuck himself


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 22, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Notable mainly for the revelation that Chris calls Derek "Master".



Makes a change from 'Golly', I suppose


----------



## leftistangel (Jun 22, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Derek: apart from being a Tory and a master of foxhounds, I think he has an identity problem (he thinks he's white).



I'm suprised someone of your kidney could make such a racist comment like this.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 22, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Much as Science was being a complete knob, who will certainly be nominated on Monday, Maxwell, with his "You fucking thief... So what if I took other people' stuff of the shopping list?" can go fuck himself



How arrogant do you have to be to feel justified in stealthily altering a list comprised unanimously by the group?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 22, 2005)

vote out maxwell - he's a feckin caant


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 22, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> vote out maxwell - he's a feckin caant


*Hear hear. He is a lairy twattock.*


----------



## rednblack (Jun 22, 2005)

i reckon maxwell really showed his cuntishness tonight - while science showed his amusing buffoonishness

at the moment despite intially thinking he was tedious i have to say i want anthony to win, certainly out of the three most likely winners


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 22, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Maxwell went down in my estimation today. He thinks he's an extra out of Football Factory and is starting to act far too cocky (as if he _knows_ he is already in the final four)


Craig and Saskia, in their deluded and pointless little world, have obviously convinced themselves of this fact. They are seemingly under the impression that they are the Posh and Becks of 'BB' '05. They will go soon, have no fear.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 22, 2005)

Derek believes gays shouldn’t be allowed to adopt because the child might face prejudice at school, stupid arse.  

The sneaky little rat is trying to jump before he’s pushed.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 22, 2005)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Derek believes gays shouldn’t be allowed to adopt because the child might face prejudice at school, stupid arse.
> 
> The sneaky little rat is trying to jump before he’s pushed.



What, out of the Monday Club?


----------



## witness (Jun 23, 2005)

*Vanessa*

How does that  sweet Vanessa get away with being such a little shit, does'nt she have any shame that if Maxwell had'nt voluntered she should have been the c**t peeling prawns etc....and she's already dropped them all in it before!

B.B. should have put her straight up for nomination so we can kick the little piece of nothing out where she belongs....


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 23, 2005)

Craig: "At the end of the fucking day"


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 23, 2005)

Science: "Plack attack" and "Wine taste good, though"


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 23, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Craig: "At the end of the fucking day"


It's spreading like the clap, to be sure.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 23, 2005)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Science: "Plack attack" and "Wine taste good, though"



fairplay to science, a big point in his favour


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 23, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ever-so-slightly bizarre interview with Chris Eubank about his chum Derek Laud here.
> 
> Notable mainly for the revelation that Chris calls Derek "Master".


Yea I was pissing me sen cos he kept patting his head! The fookin mentalist!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 23, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> It's spreading like the clap, to be sure.


I dont have a problem with this cos this is a saying that I (and everyone else I know) says all the time. Other sayings like that (that you might not notice) are "like" or "to be fair" etc. Nothing wrong with any of em!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 23, 2005)

New housemate, this Friday, according to DS rumours


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 23, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yea I was pissing me sen cos he kept patting his head! The fookin mentalist!


What the hell was he doing? It was obvious Dermot was struggling to keep control or simply fearful of another thump.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 23, 2005)

And our Sam has been having a conversation with Abi Titmuss's agent. Oh dear.


----------



## marshall (Jun 23, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> New housemate, this Friday, according to DS rumours



Sounds like it, Friday's show is now twicw as long. Rumours of a new female housemate.


----------



## kea (Jun 23, 2005)

ooh exciting!!!

after last night's highlights i've decided i dislike both maxwell and science. is science capable of letting anyone speak an entire sentence without interrupting and talking over them?!  and the cheeky-chappy-mockney-geezah routine is wearing very thin now, maxwell.

oh and makosi is a right manipulative bitchy madam. 

updated list - 

like - 
kemal (the only one i would actually consider supporting to win, at the moment)

indifferent -
roberto, saskia, anthony (he's yet to make an impression on me, actually)

dislike - 
derek, vanessa, makosi, craig, maxwell, science


edit: anyone else think that that if they stay in long enough, a really cute relationship could kick off between anthony (once he accepts his true sexuality  ) and craig?!  they've been going in for the homoerotic half-naked wrestling a lot in the past couple of days ...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 23, 2005)

Order on the street (well, DS)...

Makosi
Science
Kemal
Craig
Anthony
Derek
Saskia
Roberto
Maxwell
Vanessa

Roberto is now odds on favourite to leave, this week


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 23, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> And our Sam has been having a conversation with Abi Titmuss's agent. Oh dear.




no great that means an unually short career followed by a huge nose dive into obsurity


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 23, 2005)

Pickles said:
			
		

> I fucking hate that term "coconut" almost as much as I hate the cunts that use it.



Really? Why is that, praytell? And who are you calling _cunt_, cunt?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 23, 2005)

leftistangel said:
			
		

> I'm suprised someone of your kidney could make such a racist comment like this.



How is it racist? It is an observation.


----------



## kea (Jun 23, 2005)

<jumps up and down>
look at this!!!   



> Earlier today Vanessa was punished by Big Brother for not taking part in the Workhouse task after volunteering to be Worker No.1.
> 
> Big Brother told her that although the group had passed the task and earned luxury shopping, she had broken the rules and Big Brother takes that very seriously. Vanessa will not be allowed access to the luxury shopping.
> 
> Vanessa was shocked but took the news on the chin. Big Brother then told her she would be provided with three square meals a day, to be eaten in the Diary Room. If she eats any other food, she will automatically be put up for the public vote this week.



http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=635


hahahahahahahahaaha!!!!!!


----------



## rednblack (Jun 23, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> How is it racist? It is an observation.



you know full well it is based on a multitude of racial assumptions and stereotypes of both white and non white people and how we act, at the very least it's a lumpen and stupid expression that someone like you should know better than to use


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 23, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> you know full well it is based on a multitude of racial assumptions and stereotypes of both white and non white people and how we act, at the very least it's a lumpen and stupid expression that someone like you should know better than to use



So what do you make of Derek's BNP remark? Did he actually consider the words he used? I don't think so. I don't think so at all. Indeed, he looks down his nose at Science (I don't particularly like him either).


----------



## rednblack (Jun 23, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> So what do you make of Derek's BNP remark? Did he actually consider the words he used? I don't think so. I don't think so at all. Indeed, he looks down his nose at Science (I don't particularly like him either).



he's just a snobby, mentally ill twat who's got lucky in life - you maybe right that he has an identity crisis (though i'm not convinced), but you know that that doesnt justify using an offensive term like coconut, if i call someone of pakistani origin a paki bastard just because they are a bastard is that right?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 23, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> he's just a snobby, mentally ill twat who's got lucky in life - you maybe right that he has an identity crisis (though i'm not convinced), but you know that that doesnt justify using an offensive term like coconut, if i call someone of pakistani origin a paki bastard just because they are a bastard is that right?



From my observations, Derek sees Science as the 'wrong kind" of black. I think this is the issue for me.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 23, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> he's just a snobby, mentally ill twat who's got lucky in life - you maybe right that he has an identity crisis (though i'm not convinced), but you know that that doesnt justify using an offensive term like coconut, if i call someone of pakistani origin a paki bastard just because they are a bastard is that right?




Maybe it's not a very carefully chosen word but some of you seem so damn sensitive about these things.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 23, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> <jumps up and down>
> look at this!!!
> 
> 
> ...



That's made my day that has


----------



## X-77 (Jun 23, 2005)

yeah nino obviously didn't mean to be racist or offend, and actually put the word in quote marks if you look back and see.

Derek is a strange one though - a tory who calls everyone 'peasants' in one breath while in the next asking where we'd be without Martin Luther King, Ghandi and Nelson Mandela, hardly the stereotypical heroes of a right-winger..


----------



## Structaural (Jun 23, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> From my observations, Derek sees Science as the 'wrong kind" of black. I think this is the issue for me.



You seem to see Derek as the 'wrong type of black'


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 23, 2005)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> Derek believes gays shouldn’t be allowed to adopt because the child might face prejudice at school, stupid arse.



er, is that not a fair point/opinion?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Ah, but it's all in the edit, and tonight's show makes it clear that they want Derek to stay: get on Roberto now at 11/4, wait for the odds to swing back to Derek in the next few days and lay off on him, and (as Max would say) Roberto's your dad's brother.
> 
> I'm not making any promises here, but that's what people have been doing for the last three nominations.



Bad form for quoting myself and I don't know if anyone followed my advice, but the odds have swung dramatically again (who'd have thunk it, eh?). Derek now 13/8, Roberto new fav to leave at 1/2.

If you got money on Roberto early then you can happily lay off a few quid on Derek now, safe in the knowledge that you've won whoever goes.  

This year's BB has been a scam from start to finish, but if you can't beat 'em...


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 23, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> er, is that not a fair point/opinion?


<not really wishing to derail the thread>
But no, it’s not a fair point. Does one challenge prejudice by giving into it? Should black people stop having children because their kids might face racism?
I can understand any parent wanting their child to meet the least prejudice possible, but not every child can be a white middle-class heterosexual male.

IMHO Derek is one fucked individual; a class traitor, a race traitor, and now a self-oppressed gay wanker.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 23, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> You seem to see Derek as the 'wrong type of black'



Hardly.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 23, 2005)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> <not really wishing to derail the thread>
> But no, it’s not a fair point. Does one challenge prejudice by giving into it? Should black people stop having children because their kids might face racism?
> I can understand any parent wanting their child to meet the least prejudice possible, but not every child can be a white middle-class heterosexual male.
> 
> IMHO Derek is one fucked individual; a class traitor, a race traitor, and now a self-oppressed gay wanker.


Altho I dont think in any way Gay people should not be allowed adopt but I do think Derek is right saying they would get picked on at school cos I think they would


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 23, 2005)

maldwyn said:
			
		

> <not really wishing to derail the thread>
> But no, it’s not a fair point. Does one challenge prejudice by giving into it? Should black people stop having children because their kids might face racism?
> I can understand any parent wanting their child to meet the least prejudice possible, but not every child can be a white middle-class heterosexual male.
> 
> IMHO Derek is one fucked individual; a class traitor, a race traitor, and now a self-oppressed gay wanker.



Derek has most of the traitorous angles covered. I reckon he's a kept man too. He kept talking about his partner who had oodles of dosh.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 23, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> you know full well it is based on a multitude of racial assumptions and stereotypes of both white and non white people and how we act, at the very least it's a lumpen and stupid expression that someone like you should know better than to use


To be fair I dont know any white people who dont enjoy the odd fox hunt every now and again, followed by champers and a cuban cigar!


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 23, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Really? Why is that, praytell? And who are you calling _cunt_, cunt?



Its something my girlfriends been called a couple of times when in London, & if you don't know the connotations of the word, then your fucking stupid as well....

Its pretty obvious who I was calling a cunt btw


----------



## Neva (Jun 23, 2005)

deleted


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 23, 2005)

Pickles said:
			
		

> Its something my girlfriends been called a couple of times when in London, & if you don't know the connotations of the word, then your fucking stupid as well....
> 
> Its pretty obvious who I was calling a cunt btw



Aw, bless. Nice discussion style btw. 

Oh, when you are using a contraction of the words "you" and "are", you should use an apostrophe; as in "you're". When you use "your" you are indicating possession.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jun 23, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Aw, bless. Nice discussion style btw.
> 
> Oh, when you are using a contraction of the words "you" and "are", you should use an apostrophe; as in "you're". When you use "your" you are indicating possession.




So your/you are/you're a pedantic cunt as well then   


gonna leave this thread alone now as its fuck all to do with BB.


----------



## marshall (Jun 23, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Bad form for quoting myself and I don't know if anyone followed my advice, but the odds have swung dramatically again (who'd have thunk it, eh?). Derek now 13/8, Roberto new fav to leave at 1/2.
> 
> If you got money on Roberto early then you can happily lay off a few quid on Derek now, safe in the knowledge that you've won whoever goes.
> 
> This year's BB has been a scam from start to finish, but if you can't beat 'em...



Quite. 

Did you catch BBLB update on E4 last night? It was 100% geared towards keeping Derek in, complete with mad Chris Eubank interview and careful editing to make Del boy look like the only viable threat to Team Saskia and, accordingly, the reason why we should all vote out Roberto.

Which, of course, I now fully intend doing...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> Quite.
> 
> Did you catch BBLB update on E4 last night? It was 100% geared towards keeping Derek in, complete with mad Chris Eubank interview and careful editing to make Del boy look like the only viable threat to Team Saskia and, accordingly, the reason why we should all vote out Roberto.
> 
> Which, of course, I now fully intend doing...



Indeed. I've lost a lot of interest in the actual show, but fuck it - may as well make some money out of it.

The only potential fly in the ointment is if Derek actually walks before the eviction, but from what I can gather he'll leave straight after Roberto goes on friday night, so no problem.

I'm also tempted to have a few quid on "none of the above" to win. This year the housmates left in are all so smug and irritating that an outsider with half a brain and a little bit of charm could stand a pretty good chance. 

*taps nose*


----------



## marshall (Jun 23, 2005)

Could be an eventful Friday, then:

Roberto voted out
Derek walking
New housemate introduced

(Wonder why they've been banished to the garden for 4 hours today...)


----------



## kea (Jun 23, 2005)

is derek really walking?? has he told BB he still wants to go??


----------



## g force (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm still trying to get over the Vanessa thing...priceless


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> is derek really walking?? has he told BB he still wants to go??



Claims to have a friend's wedding to go to on saturday, and it would clear the way for a new housmate/s to come in during the extended eviction show. Could just be a bluff, but I can't see him having much fun in there without Roberto.

*shrugs*

It's all speculation really. That said they do need to liven things up in there and split up this vile Pat Butcher/Dick Van Dyke faction that's boring us all to death.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 23, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> is derek really walking?? has he told BB he still wants to go??


I don't know what the developments have been today, but he seemed pretty adamant last night.

The most astute thing to come out of Derek's mouth is, I quote: _"that's all she does. Eats and sleeps; eats and sleeps"_, about Vanessa.


----------



## kea (Jun 23, 2005)

rumour on the BB boards is that viewers will be asked on friday to vote one of this year's evicted contestants back into the house.

a return for mary perhaps??

<waits for groucho to get excited>


----------



## kea (Jun 23, 2005)

reviewing the early stages of this thread, i find i made my usual laughably wrong prediction  - 

"is anyone gonna tip anyone to win this early on? gwan we should have a bb sweepstake or summat.
i'll go for ... sam. cos she's pretty which will get the lads' vote, and doesn't seem quite as braindead as some of the others, so she'll probably avoid pissing people off early on."



doh!!


----------



## Structaural (Jun 23, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> rumour on the BB boards is that viewers will be asked on friday to vote one of this year's evicted contestants back into the house.
> 
> a return for mary perhaps??
> 
> <waits for groucho to get excited>



seems a bit premature - they've only got rid of 3 people so far - I was glad to see the back of them (especially Sam - she's got a fine back).


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 23, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> a return for mary perhaps??


Even better if it was Kitten!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 23, 2005)

Yeah Mary didn't really have a fair crack.

I couldn't work out if she was unwell mentally or acting or what.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 23, 2005)

Dunno if it would work if they voted Mary, Les or Sam back in cos they would need to know shit about who was doing what and who was saying what, and I dont think there is anything like that this year yet. The reason you'd put em back in is if they would cause shit, and sam wouldn't cause shit with anyone, Lesley would only cause shit with Sam (altho I would bet on her turning her attention to Vanessa if she went back in, and she would have a lot to say about Max/Saskia) and Mary was just full of shit and wouldn't cause that much shit I think


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 23, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Dunno if it would work if they voted Mary, Les or Sam back in cos they would need to know shit about who was doing what and who was saying what, and I dont think there is anything like that this year yet. The reason you'd put em back in is if they would cause shit, and sam wouldn't cause shit with anyone, Lesley would only cause shit with Sam (altho I would bet on her turning her attention to Vanessa if she went back in, and she would have a lot to say about Max/Saskia) and Mary was just full of shit and wouldn't cause that much shit I think


God that reminds me of the South Park episode where they said "shit" on tv!


----------



## kea (Jun 23, 2005)

an analysis of my likes and dislikes so far - some clear patterns emerging 


craig - dislike, dislike, dislike, dislike, dislike, dislike, dislike

lesley - dislike, dislike, dislike, dislike, OUT

maxwell - dislike, dislike, like, like, like, like, dislike

science - ambivalent, ambivalent, like, ambivalent, dislike, dislike, dislike

derek - ambivalent, like, ambivalent, dislike, dislike, dislike, dislike

anthony - ambivalent, dislike, ambivalant, ambivalent, like, like, ambivalent

saskia - ambivalent, ambivalent, like, like, like. like, ambivalent

vanessa - ambivalent, like, dislike, dislike, dislike, dislike, dislike

roberto - like, like, ambivalent, ambivalent, dislike, ambivalent, ambivalent

sam - like, like, like, like, ambivalent, OUT 

makosi - like, dislike, dislike, ambivalent, ambivalent, ambivalent, dislike

mary - like, OUT 

kemal - like, ambivalent, dislike, dislike, like, like, like


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 23, 2005)

Pickles said:
			
		

> So your/you are/you're a pedantic cunt as well then
> 
> 
> gonna leave this thread alone now as its fuck all to do with BB.



And you are a rude, ignorant cunt who, rather than read the post properly or even attempt to engage me, has resorted to the lowest common denominator. In anticipation of more of your well scripted posts, I shall put you on 'ignore'.

Presumably you would have a problem with the expression "Uncle Tom" too?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 23, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> And you are a rude, ignorant cunt who, rather than read the post properly or even attempt to engage me, has resorted to the lowest common denominator. In anticipation of more of your well scripted posts, I shall put you on 'ignore'.
> 
> Presumably you would have a problem with the expression "Uncle Tom" too?


See! I knew nino was out of place outside the politics forums!!

Its Big Brother ffs! Its not supposed to be a heated argument where everone falls out with each other!


----------



## X-77 (Jun 23, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Its Big Brother ffs! Its not supposed to be a heated argument where everone falls out with each other!


tell that to the contestants...


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 23, 2005)

I tell ya what! I wouldn't mess with Craig's dad!


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 23, 2005)

I know I shouldn't like Craig, what with his comments about people who live in council houses and him being a boss, but I find him quite funny.

Can't remember if I mentioned it already but he made me laugh when Derek asked him what was the moral difference between swatting a fly and killing a fox, and he replied "a fox is like a little puppy"! Classic.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 23, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Can't remember if I mentioned it already but he made me laugh when Derek asked him what was the moral difference between swatting a fly and killing a fox, and he replied "a fox is like a little puppy"! Classic.



My line would have been "Well, when I dress up in a red jacket, down a bottle of sherry and make a day of it, I'll concede" Always planning lines I'm never gonna use 

Thanks to the Craig/Anthony love affair, he'll prolly stay in 'til the very end.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 23, 2005)

Does anyone else think this year is better than last?


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 23, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think this year is better than last?



I do - last year's housemates were far more annoying, especially Marco and his yelping.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 23, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think this year is better than last?


I do miles better!

The only thing last years has over this years is that while in BB6 there have been plenty of threats of violence, BB5 actually HAD violence! 

Well here's hoping!


----------



## Bajie (Jun 23, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Yeah Mary didn't really have a fair crack.
> 
> I couldn't work out if she was unwell mentally or acting or what.


Did you see her on that "big brothers little brother" program after she was evicted? she is as sane as the next person, and a good actor.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 23, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> Did you see her on that "big brothers little brother" program after she was evicted? she is as sane as the next person, and a good actor.




I thought that she seemed as mad as a fruitbat then too, with the most ridiculous blusher I have seen on TV for some time.


----------



## Bajie (Jun 23, 2005)

yer but it wasnt in the same league as all the bugged eyed "iv been abducted by aliens!! seven times!! they took me to atlantis!!!!" crap she came out with to get onto the show in the first place. Eccentric maybe, but definetly not mentally ill.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

Now very much liking Derek, believe it or not. Great comedy value 

After tonite's show, odds on him have been cut from 33/1 to 20/1. If he doesn't walk tomorrow nite, I may consider sticking a couple of quid on him.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 24, 2005)

I'd go for A.N.Other to win at 15-1 (before tomorrow night's show) and lay off on Vanetha to go next week after failing miserably in her "don't eat anything" punishment challenge. She's up for eviction automatically if she fails and the word 'landslide' springs to mind. 

But what do I know?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 24, 2005)

RE: Derek - I wouldn't be surprised if he appears on the panel on Question Time in the near future. 

I quite enjoyed watching him chase Science around the house trying to get a kiss off him.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2005)

Is it just me or is tonights episode the first time we've heard Saskia'a boyfriend mentioned? I cant recall it happenin before but the house mates who mentioned it did so as if it were common knowledge. Did they not show it before so we all hoped Maxwell and her would hit it off? And are we finding out about it now so we like Saskia and dont think she's a bitch? (Cos now it looks like she is giving Maxwell the cold shoulder for 'good' reasons)


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 24, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> with the most ridiculous blusher I have seen on TV for some time.



Oh, it's not just me who thought that then. Far too much and a hideous shade of brown! If I met her I'd feel compelled to get a tissue and try to wipe it all off.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 24, 2005)

Classic move on Vanessa by BB. Because she made a big deal about only ever eating crap like chocloate, sweets, and crisps I expect BB will be doling up healthy food with plenty of fruit and veg.

And Science is starting to go off the prick-o-meter scale, while my hate for Craig had decreased slightly. Nooooo!


----------



## marshall (Jun 24, 2005)

Interesting if the rumours about three new contestants being introduced onto the show tonight are true.

Introducing one new housemate never works, but three at once could be very different...


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

god i really really dislike makosi now. i don't think there's anything she could do to redeem herself in my eyes.

(mind you, i thought that about craig but in the last couple of days i suspect i'm beginning to warm to him a little, mainly because he's mucking in a lot more, plus his hilarious flirting with anthony ...  )


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

re: the maxwell racism thing - just came across this in one of the BB website updates. it's about a row that maxwell, anthony and science were having. apparently max said to science: "You're a Twiglet with hair." 
did anyone actually see the argument and can shed light on this?


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

digitalspy report - 



> Three new housemates to enter tonight
> 
> Filed: 09:19, Day 29 by Neil Wilkes
> 
> ...




http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds7968.html


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

there's a bbc story up now too - 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/tv_and_radio/4618421.stm




> Three new housemates are set to enter the Big Brother house on Friday.
> 
> The newcomers, whose identities remain a secret, will join the house after the fourth eviction is made.
> 
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 24, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> tell that to the contestants...



Exactly, and our friend Cyber is nothing but a troll anyway.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 24, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> re: the maxwell racism thing - just came across this in one of the BB website updates. it's about a row that maxwell, anthony and science were having. apparently max said to science: "You're a Twiglet with hair."
> did anyone actually see the argument and can shed light on this?



I missed that but I've always had my suspicions about him and that Saskia woman.


----------



## dozzer (Jun 24, 2005)

New housemates!!!

Better get my bet on!!!

ANY OTHER TO WIN!!!

Gosh that's a lot of exclamation marks. I'm turning into Internetstalker.

(!)

Edit - why o why o why didn't I put a bet on before now. William Hill doesn't even have an option anymore for "any other" and other betting sites are at 9/1 and worse.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> apparently max said to science: "You're a Twiglet with hair."
> did anyone actually see the argument and can shed light on this?



I don't believe that is a racist remark. A similar expression, describing someone as a "stick with clothes on" implies someone is skinny, not referencing racial makeup.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Exactly, and our friend Cyber is nothing but a troll anyway.


Yes. Out of all the threads one could chose to troll, I chose the Big Brother thread   

Anyway, I'd rather be a troll than a racist, rather be a troll than racist...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

Derek is now _slight_ favourite to go, now, at 5/6. Roberto is at evens


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 24, 2005)

I hope the 3 new housemates are probably the next 3 out.  This is normally always a disaster.

Makosi is turning into a vile human being.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

There is something _intrinsically_ devious about her. NBN's big word for the day


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 24, 2005)

The only thing I can think re: Vanessa's food ban...

*Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaarrrrrrgghh!!!    

Mwahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaarrrrrgghh!!!   

Mbwahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!     *


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> There is something _intrinsically_ devious about her. NBN's big word for the day


Hey _I_ hated Makosi from the begginin but everyone made excuses for her "oh she's only on a secret mission" "oh she's fit" "oh she might be deported" but I've always known what she was like! She thinks she is better than everyone even more than Derek does! And Derek is rich and goes fox hunting so he actually IS better than everyone else!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 24, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> The only thing I can think re: Vanessa's food ban...
> 
> *Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaarrrrrrgghh!!!
> 
> ...



my feelings exactly 
and I really really don't like Makosi anymore, wasn't a huge fan, but thought she was ok, but she's just so bloody bitchy and two faced


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 24, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I missed that but I've always had my suspicions about him and that Saskia woman.


ah, but saskia can't be racist as she's 1/4 sri lankan (her words)


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> ah, but saskia can't be racist as she's 1/4 sri lankan (her words)



Immediately reminds me of IDS claiming to be 1/8 Japanese


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 24, 2005)

IDS = motherfucker.  

And Churchill claiming to be 1/56 Cherokee, or some such...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> IDS = motherfucker.
> 
> And Churchill claiming to be 1/56 Cherokee, or some such...



Is it enough for Fatty Soames to claim shares in one of their casinos?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 24, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> ah, but saskia can't be racist as she's 1/4 sri lankan (her words)



Yeah, right Saskia, there's no ethnic conflict in Sri Lanka right?

I still love Makosi ( OK more for looks  , but I'm shallow ), but she is annoying, spill you mug of tea......big hug,stun you toe..... big hug.

It's all a bit flouncy with her,


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 24, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I still love Makosi ( OK more for looks  , but I'm shallow ), but she is annoying, spill you mug of tea......big hug,stun you toe..... big hug.


I think Makosi's cool...also quite cute, the way she was trying and failing to handle the booze in the garden...


----------



## Structaural (Jun 24, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I think Makosi's cool...also quite cute, the way she was trying and failing to handle the booze in the garden...



that was funny - 'I've been peeling prawns...'
'...too'
'I've peeled two prawns' 

I like Makosi - it would be a dry place without her... they're ALL bitchy and two faced. I haven't seen last nights episode yet though.


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

some hints from the BB site - 



> Who Are They?
> Day 29, 13:00
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Griff (Jun 24, 2005)

"whilst another describes themselves as a being a "two-faced bitch," and one says they have "no friends." Oh dear."

Yet more car-crash telly then.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 24, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Immediately reminds me of IDS claiming to be 1/8 Japanese



it's true though, well 1/4 anyway


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

makosi is going to be SO FUCKING UNHAPPY that 2-3 new girls come in!!!   i can't wait to see her face and watch her being all fake-nice to them hehehehehehe ...


----------



## X-77 (Jun 24, 2005)

Have I missed something that made you lot suddenly despise Makosi so intensely??  (genuine question)


----------



## exosculate (Jun 24, 2005)

My God - Thank the fire sprites there will be some new blood.

I cant help thinking though

all hope lies with Kemal


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> Have I missed something that made you lot suddenly despise Makosi so intensely??  (genuine question)




the editing in the past couple of evening highlights, possibly? (i freely admit that the big brother producers are probably playing me like a dulcimer, but i'm a sucker for it  )


----------



## X-77 (Jun 24, 2005)

didn't read this last page when I posted my last message and missed a few posters saying they still like her - but what's the 'two-faced' accusations about from the rest of you?

not sure who I actually like anymore, Kemal is the least dislikeable I think (can't wait for the newbies though  )


----------



## X-77 (Jun 24, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> the editing in the past couple of evening highlights, possibly? (i freely admit that the big brother producers are probably playing me like a dulcimer, but i'm a sucker for it  )


I just remembered that her and Vanessa were bitching about Kemal last night weren't they? That's a bit disappointing. Don't think she's done anything mega two-faced though that I can think of though?


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

she seems (from the editing and what i've read on digitalspy, anyway) to be galvanising vanessa and to a lesser extent kemal against saskia, cos she's pissed off that craig has joined the max-ant group who basically sit around and luuurve saskia (that's how makosi sees it, anyway).
jealousy basically. makosi only has vanessa and kemal (and she bitches about kemal behind his back all the time, saying he's trying to copy her and dress like her etc etc) as her 'posse' whereas saskia has craig, max and anthony now.


----------



## Stigmata (Jun 24, 2005)

Bring back Cameron!


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

an example - 

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=671




> Makosi has been disgusted by the news that Saskia and Maxwell got some action, she can't believe Saskia would stoop so low.
> ...
> The randy pair did have a quick snog, but coy Saskia cut it short when she banished Maxwell to his own bed.
> 
> ...




she thinks that saskia has bewitched the boys basically and is being a bitch. 
 i reckon the only bitch i can see is her!!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 24, 2005)

Alex = next out 

Jonny = final four

Jade = final four

Kate to win.


----------



## Boogie Boy (Jun 24, 2005)

Vanessa.

Eat 'em up yum yum, eat 'em up.

BB


----------



## X-77 (Jun 24, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> an example -
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=671
> 
> ...


I'd be in Makosi's gang anyday over 'cheeky chappie' Maxwell & 'i hate immigrants' Saskia!! So as long as the bitching is about them lot, then that's ok with me


----------



## rednblack (Jun 24, 2005)

i'd be in a gang bang with makosi anyday


----------



## dozzer (Jun 24, 2005)

I quite like Makosi. She reminds me of one of my mates. 



I found my notes that I wrote when they were all going into the house (sad I know). I should type them out here - don't think any of my opinions have changed.


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

gwan type 'em out, then i won't be the only sad bastard on here


----------



## dozzer (Jun 24, 2005)

I will 

But they're at home, and I am at work. I will do it at some point later. 

But not while BB is on.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 24, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> ah, but saskia can't be racist as she's 1/4 sri lankan (her words)



Aye, I know.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 24, 2005)

dozzer said:
			
		

> Edit - why o why o why didn't I put a bet on before now. William Hill doesn't even have an option anymore for "any other" and other betting sites are at 9/1 and worse.



Well I got 15/1. Decent odds but not sure-fire as I don't know who the new housemates are yet. Worth a punt in combination with a bet on Vanetha *now* to go next after messing up her task. If she's up next I can't see the odds swinging as much as they do normally - she'll be a shoe-in. 

I've been posting some decent tips here these last few weeks y'know (if I say so myself), but it's all about getting the timing right.  

Tonight should be good


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

i was thinking that saskia might get a few nominations next week, the way makosi has been stirring people against her, but with new housemates coming in now it makes it harder to guess what'll happen ...


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 24, 2005)

I wonder where grabbing a housemates c0ck, letting another grab your tits and snogging a female ranks reeks of desperation in makosis eyes.

These supposed comments about Saskias faking the leg thing and a few constant other little snipes does reek a bit of the green eyed monster.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 24, 2005)

i think makosi's getting boring.  i blame the hot weather making me stay up for too long and so the live stuff gets watched and it's always the same, makosi's overpowering the conversation in the bedroom with her cronies just bitching about saskia and her crew while vanessa sits there agreeing in the right places but oozing all the charisma of a computer game character doing 'you've left it too long' game move


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 24, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Alex = next out
> 
> Jonny = final four
> 
> ...


   

hasn't vanessa already failed? she was eating crumble after being told not to eat anything other than what big brother provided for her.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 24, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> hasn't vanessa already failed? she was eating crumble after being told not to eat anything other than what big brother provided for her.


I noticed that too, on last nights live feed  

Isn’t it the luxury shopping she can’t touch, when it arrives?


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

yeah i thought it was just the luxury shopping, and they don't actually get what they've ordered til the weekend do they?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 24, 2005)

ah shame, thought she'd failed.

still, I'm looking forward to seeing the footage of her in the diary room again...


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

they've just picked the stuff up from the storecupboard now i think, so she's bound to have failed by the end of today i reckon


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Well I got 15/1. Decent odds but not sure-fire as I don't know who the new housemates are yet. Worth a punt in combination with a bet on Vanetha *now* to go next after messing up her task. If she's up next I can't see the odds swinging as much as they do normally - she'll be a shoe-in.
> 
> I've been posting some decent tips here these last few weeks y'know (if I say so myself), but it's all about getting the timing right.
> 
> Tonight should be good


Apparently they're not gonna be "housemates" so you might have wasted your money!!


----------



## kea (Jun 24, 2005)

where does it say that?????


----------



## foo (Jun 24, 2005)

just came on here quickly to see what you lot are saying about BB....

seems i'm a rare bod - i think makosi's fab!   

saskia and wosssisname (geezaboy) are horrible. 

craig - dull memememe bore

science - likewise

derek - ugh <shudder> but great entertainment.

roberto - ugh <shudder> not even entertaining.

vanessa - who? 

the geordie boy - likewise.

kemal - love him.....and he reminds me of taxamo


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> where does it say that?????


Davina has just said it on BBLB


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

Davina says it's close, but the crowd are cheering Derek and booing Roberto


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 24, 2005)

It's Roberto!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 24, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Apparently they're not gonna be "housemates" so you might have wasted your money!!



I hope one of them is Sakia's boyfriend.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> I hope one of them is Sakia's boyfriend.


That would be an excellent idea! Hope it is!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 24, 2005)

Or Science & Maxwells' mums & Saskia's dad.


----------



## Random One (Jun 24, 2005)

are they gonna introduce the 3 new members now?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

Stupid bloody gimmick


----------



## Bajie (Jun 24, 2005)

turn off the water supply.
its the best way


----------



## Random One (Jun 24, 2005)

hmm this Kinga looks like a silly annoying bitch


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 24, 2005)

Jesus Christ, where do they get these people from? Is there a school of idiots somewhere?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

"Oh my god, my minge!"

She's a card


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 24, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> "Oh my god, my minge!"



I think we'll be seeing quite a lot of her minge in the next few days, if they haven't got any clothes!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

...And she's already been dubbed "Kinga the Minga"


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jun 24, 2005)

The scottish/irish girl is rather pleasing to the eye. Kinga looks / sounds like a clone of Leslie. Eugene from first impressions, seems like an utter cock.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 24, 2005)

Big Brother officially died for me tonight.

2 chavs and a geek. 

And not a detectable brain cell in sight.

I despair.

RIP


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

Do we have another male homosexual, then?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

Oooh, hang on, I'm liking this!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

"Stick it up me fanny"

Classy laydee...


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> ...And she's already been dubbed "Kinga the Minga"


Oh like that wasn't the first thing the ENTIRE population thought as soon as they saw her name!!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyway...the CyberRose-crowd-boo/cheer-ometre says...

Maxwell - half hate him and half like him
Saskia - see Maxwell
Science - see Maxwell
Kamel - liked
Craig - liked (!!!)
Makosi - more liked than disliked
Vanessa - pure hatred!!
Anthony - dont think they mentioned him

Derek - clear crowd favourite!!!!


----------



## sparkling (Jun 24, 2005)

Why oh why does the BB production team just recycle the same type of people over and over again.....Kinga is really Lesley in disguise, the blonde is like so many other forgettables and the bloke is obviously way out of his depth now that the auditions are over and he has to add lib.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2005)

The whole of DS seems to think Kinga = Lesley too, but I have to disagree. Kinga, for all her forwardness doesn't seem to be anything like the nasty, spiteful little bitch that Lesley was.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 24, 2005)

First impressions:

Eugene = John Tickle-a-like
Kinga = Desperate wannabe
Orleith = FHM fodder


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> the blonde is like so many other forgettables


But she has an Irish accent! And a proper one unlike Mary!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 24, 2005)

How long will it be before they start saying "at the end of the day"? Place bets now please.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 24, 2005)

I think she's more of a Jade Goody. But with less brain cells.

The Irish girl seems pretty down to earth.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 24, 2005)

Actually it seems Orleith has a brain. That makes a nice welcome change.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 24, 2005)

That Kinga girl is repulsive. Did you notice (well, how could anyone fail to) that she had her boob out within the first minute of being introduced to the Eugine guy. 

Surely BB could have picked a better selection of people.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 24, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Actually it seems Orleith has a brain. That makes a nice welcome change.


To be fair its not like they've really had time to prove that (apart from Kinga Konga - and yes, you can use that!) they got brains! All they had to do was nick some food and toothpaste and they didn't do much of a good job doin that!

And why are Konga and Eugine already mates but not with Orleith?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 24, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> That Kinga girl is repulsive. Did you notice (well, how could anyone fail to) that she had her boob out within the first minute of being introduced to the Eugine guy.
> 
> Surely BB could have picked a better selection of people.



Well I think Orleith might be an interesting housemate, She's just been talking about how she spent 4 years at uni, so hopefully she will be a cut above the brain-vacant others.

And it sounded as though Kinga and Eugene had met previously. But I wouldn't go so far to describe her as repulsive.


----------



## Bajie (Jun 24, 2005)

"Eugene adores electronics but has a phobia of water tanks. He would love to meet Terry Wogan and is a member of a radio club. In his spare time, Eugene enjoys throwing TVs off cliffs to record the sound they make. He is a virgin and an Atheist and is currently learning to fly."
Is he for real? or is he lying about being a virgin at 27 years old, I mean, does anyone actually want to be a virgin? (strange reliogous types aside that is).


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 24, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Well I think Orleith might be an interesting housemate, She's just been talking about how she spent 4 years at uni, so hopefully she will be a cut above the brain-vacant others.
> 
> And it sounded as though Kinga and Eugene had met previously. But I wouldn't go so far to describe her as repulsive.



But VAnessa's at uni and so was Sam and they come across as completely brain dead!! But I do agree that Orleigh seems alright. 

And as for Kinga being repulsive, well obviously you're far more polite than me. I think it was mostly the sight of her pulling one of her saggy boobs out of her fig leaf bikinni and wiggling it around for no apparant reason that created a really bad first impression.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 25, 2005)

something's not right

why did kinga rush towards eugene shouting "eugene!" when they hadn't been introduced? 

then she made a big thing about marvelling at orleith's wicked figure, as though she'd never seen her before 

one of my frineds was at school with one of the BB producers and says she was a horrible bully at school, which makes a lot of sense


Orleith to win IMO


----------



## bfg (Jun 25, 2005)

Keep Orleith in - think Saskia's gonna hate her as she loses the attention of her fan club.



not sure whether the 10 to 2 or the geeky guy would make things in the BB house any more interesting, tho. Jury's out on them 2 for now


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 25, 2005)

"Any other to win" has fallen from 15/1 to 5/1 in two hours. Someone must be liking the new trio


----------



## rednblack (Jun 25, 2005)

something doesnt ring true with these new ones

still the idea of naughty pixies sneaking around nicking stuff is very appealing - the producers are cunts - i was getting bored of it, and now i'm going to have to see if they work out whats going on

hopefully vanessa will get a glimpse and try and tell the others but they'll just reckon shes nicking stuff herself


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 25, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> hopefully vanessa will get a glimpse and try and tell the others but they'll just reckon shes nicking stuff herself


  

You know its gonna happen!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 25, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Apparently they're not gonna be "housemates" so you might have wasted your money!!



No no, my silly blade friend - the money went on someone not currently in the house winning. Having seen them in person it may well be a naff bet but the odds were good, and Vanetha looks even better value for next week.

Anyway, i've just cashed a few hundred on Roberto's eviction * at no risk, so chin chin.    

* shame, as he was the only one in the house I liked.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 25, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> hopefully vanessa will get a glimpse and try and tell the others but they'll just reckon shes nicking stuff herself



Thanks to the effect of the brain rays, the people of Earth had no memory of what had transpired, except Vanessa. And no one believed her or cared what she had to say...


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 25, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> No no, my silly blade friend - the money went on someone not currently in the house winning. Having seen them in person it may well be a naff bet but the odds were good, and Vanetha looks even better value for next week.
> 
> Anyway, i've just cashed a few hundred on Roberto's eviction * at no risk, so chin chin.
> 
> * shame, as he was the only one in the house I liked.


When I first heard that they wouldn't be housemates I got the impression they would go in and serve a purpose but not be eligable to win. Now we know two of them will enter the house (presumably) as contestants and I would put money on Orleith to win. She seems nice (for the little I've seen of her) she doesn't seem as much of a twat as the usual first impression and she does actually seem to be rather intelligent watching her now, working things out


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 25, 2005)

Oh yea sorry forgot to mention...0-4

Easy! Easy! Easy!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 25, 2005)

Hmm. First impressions (bearing i've just come back from work and i'm merry).

Eugene: What is the point? Rule-obsessed media-type pedant. No chance.
Orla: Ooh, hello! Looks too worried and fragile to have much oomph in the house unfortunately.
Kinga: May be a sleeper. Jade + 1? Sadly already nicknamed Kinga the minger, so I don't have my hopes up here.

Interesting...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 25, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Now we know two of them will enter the house (presumably) as contestants and I would put money on Orleith to win.



Yeah, but you didn't jump on the train fast enough did ya?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 25, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Oh yea sorry forgot to mention...0-4
> 
> Easy! Easy! Easy!



Off-topic abuse.

*post reported*


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 25, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Off-topic abuse.
> 
> *post reported*


And next season we replaced all our wooden seats with plastic seats so no ripping them up when you lose, again!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 25, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> And next season we replaced all our wooden seats with plastic seats so no ripping them up when you lose, again!!



I'll buy you some more with my winnings. Sorry n' all that.  

Anyway, 4-0 just reminds me the first time I saw us play you lot: '89 in the promotion season. Such a big build-up for such a walk-over. I'll never forget a young Gary Speed skinning the lot of you from the half-way line to tap in the fourth.
"Oh, who do you think you are kidding Mr. Basset, if you think we're on the run..."  

Did we win the league a few years later? D'ya know - I think we did.

Back. Of. The. Net.


----------



## witness (Jun 25, 2005)

...just how much wittier (?) can Big Brother get.

The food punishment on Vanessa is just so right and its going to be so good watching the litle bitch's smile being wiped right off her face...will she fail?...I think so!

...and setting up the newcomers  to nick stuff from them is brilliant...oh the fights! the suspicions! the language!..it just gets better..

...mmmmm! what's essential when u have nothing?...I Know! a bottle of coke!

and Eugene!....at last a real nerd to watch!...


----------



## rednblack (Jun 25, 2005)

witness said:
			
		

> ...mmmmm! what's essential when u have nothing?...I Know! a bottle of coke!



no, two massive bottles of coke and three pints of milk even though you don't drink milk


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 25, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> But VAnessa's at uni and so was Sam




Apparently she has a Masters degree from Oxford Brookes University. It just goes to show that having a university education and being intelligent are not necessarily the same thing.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 25, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> something's not right
> 
> why did kinga rush towards eugene shouting "eugene!" when they hadn't been introduced?
> 
> ...



I noticed that. I reckon the pair of them are fakes.


----------



## innit (Jun 25, 2005)

hmm apparently kinga and eugene were in the dry run together and are friends.  I would choose kinga and orleith to go into the house - we have plenty of men already thanks, although eugene might make a nice new friend for derek


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 25, 2005)

I can't imagine BB's demographic warming to Kinga. Shame cos she might be quite funny in the house and stir things up a bit. Eugene just looks dull TBH.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 25, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I noticed that. I reckon the pair of them are fakes.



I just thought they'd seen each other in the interviews or something.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 25, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> I just thought they'd seen each other in the interviews or something.



I thought they kept them apart during that stage. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 25, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> I just thought they'd seen each other in the interviews or something.



could be, last year Kitten and Victor had already met each other before they went in the house.


----------



## Griff (Jun 25, 2005)

Is getting your tit out the new handshake then?   

Dear oh dear!


----------



## warszawa (Jun 25, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> could be, last year Kitten and Victor had already met each other before they went in the house.



So did Bubble and Brian.

Fuck, I'm a sad git for knowing that!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 25, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I thought they kept them apart during that stage. Maybe I'm wrong.


Nah there's big fuck off queues at the audition centres so its very possible if they went to the same audition centre that they could have come into contact (think Kinga and Eugine are both from down south so a possibility)


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 25, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Oh like that wasn't the first thing the ENTIRE population thought as soon as they saw her name!!!


Or Klinga?    




			
				DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> The scottish/irish girl is rather pleasing to the eye. Kinga looks / sounds like a clone of Leslie. Eugene from first impressions, seems like an utter cock.


Awww, I quite like Kinga. I hated Leslie though, she was a psychopath and a twunt - no way are they similar, man! Orleith seems rather dull and I can't make my mind up about Eugene. I'm just waiting for Saskia's inevitable explosion of insecurity when she realizes she might nor remain queen bee.


----------



## I'm at work (Jun 25, 2005)

I've watched last night till 1am then this morning a little , then lunchtime and now I've sat down again.

Me Me kosi and crew haven't stopped bitching all this time!! they have sat in the loft for hours moaning going round and round and now they are believing their own bullshit . Faneessaaa is sitting around lapping it all up and she thinks she is the queen bee  - mind you I'll heel the TV in if Me me Kosi talks about herself in the 3rd person one more time!!


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 25, 2005)

As soon as someone starts referring to themselves in the third person they’re beyond redemption. Science has a habit of doing too.

Given the hosemates paranoia, isn't it pushing it to have the new guest stealing supplies?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 25, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> kemal - love him.....and he reminds me of taxamo




finally ...thank you jeebus ... i'm not the only one ...praise the lard... praise the lard


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 25, 2005)

makosi has just discovered them all.... huh?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 25, 2005)

oh ok there was a button with don't press on it with a smaller one below it sayign press here... they were all discussing it and saying what if... what if... makosi was talking, and derek told her to shut up so she smacked the button bang she's off to the diary room into the garden ....

guess who has to forage for the three in the secret garden for the next week 


makosi also siad whilst in the secret garden that she was fed up with the others becuase she over heard antony saying that he was loving it up with her for the cameras which might explain the reason she has been bitching about them sooooo much over the last few days (wounded pride i guess)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 25, 2005)

they all think makosi has been evicted for pressing the button


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 25, 2005)

What?! Makosi is in the secret garden now with the new housemates?!


----------



## tommers (Jun 25, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What?! Makosi is in the secret garden now with the new housemates?!



she's got to nick food and clothes for the gardeners....

her story on why she was in there is a bit weird though, she's saying she's not up for the public vote (she is if she fails), she's saying she might leave at any time (not true) and she's saying that saskia et al know about it (they don't)


----------



## rednblack (Jun 25, 2005)

damn it, i'll have to video it now!!!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 25, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> she's got to nick food and clothes for the gardeners....
> 
> her story on why she was in there is a bit weird though, she's saying she's not up for the public vote (she is if she fails), she's saying she might leave at any time (not true) and she's saying that saskia et al know about it (they don't)


I fuckin hate Makosi, I hope she does get deported - now that would be entertainment when the immigration officers break down the BB door and cart her off! Then she'd be crying for real! Ha!


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 25, 2005)

He he - why didn't Orlaith just come out and say that she thinks the other two are a pair of divs?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 25, 2005)

Maxwell and Makosi both still retain short odds, but I can seen them both being evicted, to a chorus of booing at the first opportunity


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 25, 2005)

I've just watched the Ch4 coverage of BB so if its been on before forgive me.
I just heard Maxwell tell craig that he took his scab off his foot and sprinkled it on Sciences cornflakes ffs!
The dirty fucking twat! Not only that but is there an AIDS danger in this? After all isn't a scab just dried blood?
Maxwell should be evicted immediatley for this disgusting childish, dangerous prank.
Hes got to go folks one way or another and I'm contacting C4 to let them know how I feel


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 25, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> I've just watched the Ch4 coverage of BB so if its been on before forgive me.
> I just heard Maxwell tell craig that he took his scab off his foot and sprinkled it on Sciences cornflakes ffs!
> The dirty fucking twat! Not only that but is there an AIDS danger in this? After all isn't a scab just dried blood?
> Maxwell should be evicted immediatley for this disgusting childish, dangerous prank.
> Hes got to go folks one way or another and I'm contacting C4 to let them know how I feel



Peeps on DS are making official complaints about that to Ofcom


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 25, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> I just heard Maxwell tell craig that he took his scab off his foot and sprinkled it on Sciences cornflakes ffs!
> The dirty fucking twat! Not only that but is there an AIDS danger in this? After all isn't a scab just dried blood?



Yeah, that was pretty grim. He's gone down a few points in my estimation after that.

I don't think there's any danger of anyone getting AIDS though.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 25, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Peeps on DS are making official complaints about that to Ofcom



Thank fuck for that. Its an absolute disgrace and it just shows the unbalanced mentality of Maxwell...What a twottock! Makes me ashamed to be male!


----------



## sparkling (Jun 25, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> I've just watched the Ch4 coverage of BB so if its been on before forgive me.
> I just heard Maxwell tell craig that he took his scab off his foot and sprinkled it on Sciences cornflakes ffs!




Foul ignorant pig....   I cannot understand why or how the others laughed at this.    Hope he is voted out soon.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 25, 2005)

Maxwell is a filthy fucking pig. Lately though I've noticed an unpleasant undercurrent of implied racism in his and Anthony's plotting, with their nudge nudge wink winking over Derek on last night's C4 episode. Or am I the only one that picked up on this?

And what's this stuff about Makosi?????????


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 25, 2005)

eeeew
that's disgusting
 


on a seperate issue
Eugene is either an actor or he has some kind of learning difficulty (Aspergers?)

BB is getting really nasty


----------



## Bajie (Jun 25, 2005)

yep i would agree with that, stopped watching it more or less now. None of them have any great redeeming features, a few are right nasty little shits and all are being manipulated for the cameras.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 26, 2005)

Re: "Scabgate" There is *serious* fucking hatred for Maxwell, right now, over on DS. 'Soon as he's nominated he'll be out with a huge majority and booing to make Lesley envious.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 26, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Maxwell is a filthy fucking pig. Lately though I've noticed an unpleasant undercurrent of implied racism in his and Anthony's plotting, with their nudge nudge wink winking over Derek on last night's C4 episode. Or am I the only one that picked up on this?
> 
> And what's this stuff about Makosi?????????


It was something made clear on (I think) thursday's episode where the house has divided itself along White vs Ethnic grounds. It all happened on the last five mins of the show. Anthony called Derek malteaser head. Saskia, Anthony, Saskia and Craig were in the garden talking about Science saying Anthony should work down the pit. Anthony said he was a snob (or summat) then said "I was gonna say summat then but I dont think I should" and Maxwell and Saskia said they knew what he was gonna say. Then it switched to the rest of em and one said "Have you noticed its all the ethnics in here" and one replied "cos we're the clever ones" (or summat to that effect)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2005)

"Scabgate": DS are on the ball as usual, but the general public won't be - it'll slip under the radar unless Endemol feel compelled to make an example of their employee. Which they probably won't.

I'm really, really starting to detest the smug four. They're killing this show and they're all despicable in one way or another. The three I actually liked (Sam, Roberto, Mary) have all been voted out and I'm finding it hard to stay interested in anything other than the betting angle. Which is all good, to be fair.

The new guys? Haven't watched for long enough really. Interesting that Eugene is chums with Cameron and Federico from the debacle that was BB4 - Fed describes him as the most bizarre guy he knows. I'd describe him completely out of his depth and scared shitless, fuck knows what he's doing in there.
Orla still looks too worried and nervous to be of any use in there - another fish out of water. Kinga on the other hand looks to be a natural BB contestant, happy to play. She won't win, but she'll stir things up a bit. She'll hopefully get in.
It's going to be an odd week. Maxsia are getting a bit 'Lord of the Flies'. The others are paranoid, directionless and losing the plot completely.
It pains me to say this but if the smug four are the final four then Craig might win this.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Anthony called Derek malteaser head.



Aye. He also refers to women as 'slit-arses' when he forgets the cameras are on him.
Nice lad, one of the boys...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 26, 2005)

Oh, and before I forget, Orla's modelling portfolio (including work for 'Elegant Brides' and 'Textile News' - woah!) is here. 

Enjoy!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was pretty grim. He's gone down a few points in my estimation after that.
> 
> I don't think there's any danger of anyone getting AIDS though.



No but there are obvious health & safety implications. Disgusting.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I don't think there's any danger of anyone getting AIDS though.



in reality, if it was a bloody scab

tiny risk of HIV, real risk of hepatitis

how do we know that maxwell is HIV -ve? 

we don't, and we don't know that he doesn't have hepatitis.  

I wonder if it would classify as assault?


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 26, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> how do we know that maxwell is HIV -ve?



Like the producers would put someone in the house who is HIV + and not tell the others


----------



## X-77 (Jun 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Like the producers would put someone in the house who is HIV + and not tell the others


what do the contestants have to have a HIV test or something then - how would the producers know??


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Like the producers would put someone in the house who is HIV + and not tell the others




1. no I don't think they would test everyone.  obviously
2. if someone was HIV+ve it wouldn't be up to big brother to tell everyone


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 26, 2005)

Well they have tests for psychiatric and emotional suitability so I would have thought that physical tests were also included. I can't imagine that Channel 4 would allow themselves to be in a position where a housemate contracted HIV or any other serious disease inside the house.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 26, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> 2. if someone was HIV+ve it wouldn't be up to big brother to tell everyone



Even though one of the main aims of the show is to get contestants to have sex?


----------



## X-77 (Jun 26, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Maxwell should be evicted immediatley for this disgusting childish, dangerous prank.
> Hes got to go folks one way or another and I'm contacting C4 to let them know how I feel


there's a rumour that he will be up for the vote this week because of this - but I don't think that's adequate punishment at all. What he did was totally gross with health implications as has been said here. I'm gonna complain too - BB would have a) seen Maxwell do this and not stop him and then b) let Science eat the food without stopping him. Totally unacceptable.

Science is gonna EXPLODE when he finds out about this.

I'm glad the evil four seem to be losing popularity - I was watching live and Craig asked Saskia if she was missing her friends to which she replied "well I'm going to see them in 7 weeks so it's not too bad". After a long silence she went on to say "or 2 weeks, you never know do you". She's definitely thinking she's in it til the end - those four have to go!! 

As for the racist undertones - definitely, I've noticed it too. And god only knows what they are saying that C4 aren't showing us too.

Order of most hated:

Maxwell (followed VERY closely by) 
Craig
Anthony 
Saskia

*OUT! OUT! OUT!*


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Even though one of the main aims of the show is to get contestants to have sex?



1. you can test someone all you want but if they contract HIV immediately before they go into the house it won't show in a test, so there IS NO 100% GUARANTEED TEST

2.  If the BB producers want to be responsible they would get the housemates to sign a contract stating that if they have sex they will use a condom.  Of course they could get housemates to sign a contract stating that they promise not to put bloody scabs in each other's breakfast cereal, but I imagine that this is a situation they wouldn't have forseen.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 26, 2005)

Louloubelle, if Maxwell turns out to be HIV + then I will willingly eat all my hats.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 26, 2005)

Its now Sunday morning and I've just seen Maxwell with a smug grin on his silly mush and I'm still angry about scabgate.
email bb at bblb@channel4.com and tell them to evict this dirty bastard immediately!
Can you imagine how you would feel if you found out some one had done this on your food?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Louloubelle, if Maxwell turns out to be HIV + then I will willingly eat all my hats.



Geri

I feel you're missing the point

This isn't to do with whther or not a particular housemate does or doesn't have HIV or hepatitis

You have to assume, for health and safety reasons, that all the housemates might be HIV+ve or have hepatitis and ensure that they abide by health and saftey regulations.  

I didn't see the footage of the scabgate thing, from others posts there is a sugestion that there was time for the producers to stop science from eating the scab but they didn't.  If this is true, science can and should sue them, regardless for whether he contracts HIV, hepatitis or anything else.  IMO


----------



## *factotum* (Jun 26, 2005)

Orlaith looks a tiny bit like Sarah Beeny in this photo.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 26, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Geri
> 
> I feel you're missing the point
> 
> ...


Exactly. Incidentally, they didn't actually show Maxwell doing this, only confessing to Craig that he did so. It falls on BB's head that this wasn't prevented though, imo.

I've complained too jigga.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 26, 2005)

I think you need to get out more.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I think you need to get out more.


yeah, you wouldn't mind _at all _if someone did that to you, right?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 26, 2005)

a little birdie told me that Maxwell is definitey up for eviction on Friday
perhaps this is better than them just kicking him out as he'll imagine that he'll be safe and then he'll be voted out to a chorus of booing and scab throwing


----------



## X-77 (Jun 26, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> a little birdie told me that Maxwell is definitey up for eviction on Friday
> perhaps this is better than them just kicking him out as he'll imagine that he'll be safe *and then he'll be voted out to a chorus of booing and scab throwing*


well let's hope so!!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 26, 2005)

Alright the scab incident may have been a tad out of order, but Science has been doing everything in his power these past few weeks to wind everyone up, and let's not forget his barely concealed homophobia. - it's more BB's fault for allowing him to eat the bloody thing  rather than Maxwell for rising to the bait. Maxwell can be flawed but out of all them he is the most human and is still the most entertaining to watch.
As for the new arrivals - none of them seem much of a threat to Max or Sashkia so they are O.K by me


----------



## X-77 (Jun 26, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Alright the scab incident may have been a tad out of order, but Science has been has been doing everything in his power these past few weeks to wind everyone up, and let's not forget his barely concealed homophobia. - it's more BB's fault for allowing him to eat the bloody thing  rather than Maxwell for rising to the bait. Maxwell can be flawed but out of all them he is the most human and is still the most entertaining to watch.
> As for the new arrivals - none of them seem much of a threat to Max or Sashkia so they are O.K by me


Maxwell - OUT! Saskia - OUT! Craig - OUT! Anthony - OUT!  

And when has Science been homophobic?


----------



## silentNate (Jun 26, 2005)

Maxwell has done himself proud with the scab thing- I can see his support dwindling quickly 
tbh I'm a big Big Brother fan but finding it increasingly difficult to watch considering the people they have in the house are so objectional- I don't want ant of them to win at this point, witha special dislike of Saskia ('I'm not a racist but...'), Anthony (playing with Makosi's affections), Maxwell (dull Sun reading twat), Derek (Tory cunt), Craig (bitchy), Vanessa (boring and cowardly)....
AS for Kinga- surely a pointless addition whilst Eugene might be fun for five minutes or so 




			
				X-77 said:
			
		

> And when has Science been homophobic?


Aside from refusing to kiss Derek on the cheek I've not really seen anything that suggests he is homophobic, but his childish tantrums have been enough to dislike him in any case.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 26, 2005)

The thing about science is that, unlike just about everyone else in the house, there is nobody there for him to relate to.

He's a young black heterosexual man, he tried to bond with Derek, but Derek bullied him.  He was always checking to see if Sam was OK when she was bullied but Sam got evicted.  

To some extent science is the one who serves as the scapegoat who the others can bond with each other by hating. 

He is irritating, immature and whiny, but he lacks the malice of the others IMO, and it can't be easy being him in the house.  I'm getting to like him more as the show progresses and feel that he's in with a chance of winning.  

I'd like to see the new lot get into the house soon.  

Eugene would drive me mad with his contant waffling, but I feel he has no malice and I'm pretty convinced that he has aspergers.  His way of relating and talking and his worries all point to it.  

I would be happy to see either eugene or science win


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 26, 2005)

Aye, I reckon Eugene has the oddball appeal of Cameron. Orlaith's a bit dull and Kinga...er, less toxic than some of the others is all I'm prepared to say.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 26, 2005)

I got a feeling Anthony could win this. He seems to be able to get on with people from the other group and doesn't seem to be as arrogant and the others in his group


----------



## silentNate (Jun 26, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I got a feeling Anthony could win this. He seems to be able to get on with people from the other group and doesn't seem to be as arrogant and the others in his group


 Anthony might be alright when removed from Max and Saskia 
I think LouLoubelle might have a point about science but then from the editing of the highlight shows he seems to dominate conversations rather than listen to people. Maxwell complained of bullying when Sam was in there and I've seen him do nothing but bully others since then, especially Kemal!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 26, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Anthony might be alright when removed from Max and Saskia
> I think LouLoubelle might have a point about science but then from the editing of the highlight shows he seems to dominate conversations rather than listen to people. Maxwell complained of bullying when Sam was in there and I've seen him do nothing but bully others since then, especially Kemal!


How has he bullied Kemal?!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 26, 2005)

The worst one in the house is Vanessa. Closely folled by Makosi. They've both convinced themselves they are all powerful and are trying to manipulate everyone else. See how they're both turning on Kemal their supposed friend!


----------



## Jayshat (Jun 26, 2005)

I just rang Channel 4 to complain about what happened with Maxwell. 

I thought M. was a prick before but now I hope he gets pelted with eggs when he gets out or worse. I know it's only a programme but I hate him with every ounce of my being. 

The producer should be sacked for allowing it to happen, it's a f**ing disgrace.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 26, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Anthony might be alright when removed from Max and Saskia


yeah I didn't at all mind either Craig or Anthony before they chummed up with those two but now they are just horrible, especially Craig. Maxwell and Saskia seem to bring out the absolute worst in people.

And re. Science - I agree, he isn't a nasty person. He does go out of his way to wind up the people he dislikes though, and I think its amusing the way he pushes it to the extreme, like with the wine incident. Although I must admit, at this point I am a fan of anyone that pisses off the vile foursome...


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 26, 2005)

Well said Jayshat!


----------



## X-77 (Jun 26, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> I just rang Channel 4 to complain about what happened with Maxwell.
> 
> I thought M. was a prick before but now I hope he gets pelted with eggs when he gets out or worse. I know it's only a programme but I hate him with every ounce of my being.
> 
> The producer should be sacked for allowing it to happen, it's a f**ing disgrace.


Agree with this (although watch out, you might get accused of needing to get out more for being wound up by someone's food having a scab added to it.  )


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 26, 2005)

a good friend of mine who works in TV went to a school reuninon recently and met the woman who as a girl had made her life a misery at school by constantly bullying her, for example writing 'you are a dirty slag' on her school books.  Anyway the bully was boasting about how she's now on the BB production team.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> Agree with this (although watch out, you might get accused of needing to get out more for being wound up by someone's food having a scab added to it.  )



hmmm.....  of course he could have just been lying, although I didn't see the clip myself.

has anybody actually seen him do this?


----------



## Jayshat (Jun 26, 2005)

I am student teacher, so of course I need to get out more!


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 26, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> yeah, you wouldn't mind _at all _if someone did that to you, right?



I would love it, obviously   

I suggest you read my post where I said it was disgusting.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 26, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> hmmm.....  of course he could have just been lying, although I didn't see the clip myself.
> 
> has anybody actually seen him do this?


no they didn't show it...and BB might do the sly thing and say it never really happened when it probably did. There would be no point to Maxwell telling Craig that this happened when it didn't, makes him look like a gross little prick so what would he have to gain?? 

The funny thing is that I think Maxwell thinks he said it quietly enough to avoid BB hearing. Can't wait until he's told that he's up for the public vote (although personally I think he should be evicted by BB for this).

Can't remember if it was on the round up or the live coverage but Makosi was bitching about how Saskia has gone from dating footballers with six-packs to getting it together with a football hooligan with a beer belly... love it when that group bitches, at least they're amusing rather than plain nasty


----------



## X-77 (Jun 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I would love it, obviously
> 
> I suggest you read my post where I said it was disgusting.


you also made a comment about getting out more which suggests that you don't think it's worth complaining about. Would you have complained about it if it had happened to you?


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 26, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> you also made a comment about getting out more which suggests that you don't think it's worth complaining about. Would you have complained about it if it had happened to you?



Well, it's not going to happen to me, is it, because I'm not in a house on national TV with 12 other desperate wannabees.

It didn't happen to _you_ either, you flipping knobhead! You are complaining about something you saw on TV! Next you'll be appearing on Points of View or writing an indignant letter to the Daily Mail.

Actually you're not even complaining about something you saw - you're complaining about something someone said they'd done.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 26, 2005)

by the way, HIV can only survive for a few (four I think) seconds outside of the body, so I don't think Science is in danger.

But it was disgusting.

TBH, I wish they'd chuck the new three in now and make it interesting again.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 26, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> ...Science has been doing everything in his power these past few weeks to wind everyone up, and let's not forget his barely concealed homophobia...


The other night, on the live-stream, he had a go at Graig for ‘putting things up the arse’. I suppose that could be construed as homophobic as he didn’t say it to a straight man.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Well, it's not going to happen to me, is it, because I'm not in a house on national TV with 12 other desperate wannabees.
> 
> It didn't happen to _you_ either, you flipping knobhead! You are complaining about something you saw on TV! Next you'll be appearing on Points of View or writing an indignant letter to the Daily Mail.
> 
> Actually you're not even complaining about something you saw - you're complaining about something someone said they'd done.


yeah fancy complaining about something you saw on tv that _didn't even happen to you_ - there's a new concept


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 26, 2005)

From now on I'm calling Maxwell scabby bastard.

But for some strange reason I actually like Anthony when's he's not with Saskia, Scabby Bastard, and Devil Child. That's the second vacuous contestant I've got a soft spot for. 3rd if you include Kinga.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 26, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> I am student teacher, so of course I need to get out more!



Get out a bit more while you can, because when you start teaching going out will be something that happens once in a blue moon.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 26, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> yeah fancy complaining about something you saw on tv that _didn't even happen to you_ - there's a new concept



I never said it was a new concept - I just think it's a bit weird that you are taking what is meant to be an entertainment programme so seriously.

Lighten up!


----------



## X-77 (Jun 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I never said it was a new concept - I just think it's a bit weird that you are taking what is meant to be an entertainment programme so seriously.
> 
> Lighten up!


not me calling others "knobheads" - maybe you should lighten up too..


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 26, 2005)

That was lighthearted - you should hear what I call my other half...


----------



## rednblack (Jun 26, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> That was lighthearted - you should hear what I call my other half...



he was crying in his beer about it the other day


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 26, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> he was crying in his beer about it the other day



Just because I called him a mong! The big ponce.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 26, 2005)

Perhaps you ought to go in the BB house Geri. You'll shake 'em up.


----------



## chio (Jun 26, 2005)

All the people asking if Eugene's real or an actor - he posts (posted!) on another web forum I use ... I'll have to start watching now!


----------



## innit (Jun 26, 2005)

Well, I agree with Geri.  I think putting a scab in somebody's food is revolting and if someone did it to me they would get a right tongue lashing, but I wouldn't complain to Channel 4 over it.

Anyway, the posters on Digital Spy are, to coin a phrase  conspiraloons of the highest order.  They seem to spend all their time glued to BB while slagging off all the housemates, and Endemol / C4, and each other (the phrase 'haters' seems to get a lot of air time), and proclaiming loudly about 'cover-ups'.  It's a shame cos last year, the digital spy BB forum was quite funny.

I'm quite looking forward to tonight's show - I haven't seen the secret garden people yet.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 26, 2005)

Did anyone see maxwells attitude when BB asked him if he had anything to say about the scabgate affair in the DR?
" Can we have some booze please" came the reply.
I used to be married to an alcoholic and the way he keeps on and on about booze ( especialy when science nicked that wine) makes me believe he has a serious booze problem.
Alcos don't joke about booze. Its the most important thing in their lives...bar none...( Got that Saskia?)


Please BB Put him up for public vote!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 26, 2005)

It would be a dream come true if the housemates found out about the secret garden and Vanessa started stuffing her face so we were guaranteed to get rid of Makosi or Vanessa I fucking cannot stand those two more than anyone else in the house!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Did anyone see maxwells attitude when BB asked him if he had anything to say about the scabgate affair in the DR?
> " Can we have some booze please" came the reply.
> I used to be married to an alcoholic and the way he keeps on and on about booze ( especialy when science nicked that wine) makes me believe he has a serious booze problem.
> Alcos don't joke about booze. Its the most important thing in their lives...bar none...( Got that Saskia?)
> ...



You may have a point.

Tonight BB asked someone to go to the diary room - in a mad scramble Makosi just beat Max, who caught sight of some cans of cider in the DR. Makosi, bless her balls of steel, decided to take them to the secret garden and share them with the three new housemates.
Max is now agressively stalking around the DR entrance like a caged tiger wondering where the a) the alcohol and b) Makosi are - it's compulsive viewing, but worrying to watch. The merest glimpse of booze seems to have wound him up to breaking point.
If she's got any sense she'll stay in there tonight - Max looks a little fightey tonight.
I think he should be removed before he loses it completely to be honest...


----------



## Jayshat (Jun 27, 2005)

I think it might also be sexual frustration from Maxwell (the tit), because of his trailing after Saskia like a slug. She does not fancy him 1 bit, she just thinks people wanna watch a couple on BB.

Anyway, he might think he's the big hard man in there, put him on some streets and he'd get 7 bells knocked out of him (hopefully).

I love Kinga though, she just wants a laugh, and don't care how about her podge. She is like a breath of fresh air...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2005)

Well it all kicked-off there for a while, fairplay to Makosi for a VERY high-risk stratagy - if she really is a mole then she's a very good one. She came back acting drunk as a skunk, Max went for a long DR visit and kept a lid on it but Saskia was in full-on, head-wobbling, Jerry Springer fishwife mode. She totally lost it, but there wasn't any violence. Still, it's pure hatred in there now between the two tribes. 
Makosi's team seem revitalised and unified - Team smug are sat there discussing nomination ramifications and 'how I came across' in tedious detail.

Oh, and Science was fucking hilarious.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 27, 2005)

If Osama bin Laden is watching Big Brother, please please do whatever is in your power and please blow up the Big Brother house! There is not a single person in that house at this moment who I dont despise. If you are still offering students $10,000 to sign up can you please send me the application forms?!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 27, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Well it all kicked-off there for a while, fairplay to Makosi for a VERY high-risk stratagy - if she really is a mole then she's a very good one. She came back acting drunk as a skunk, Max went for a long DR visit and kept a lid on it but Saskia was in full-on, head-wobbling, Jerry Springer fishwife mode. She totally lost it, but there wasn't any violence. Still, it's pure hatred in there now between the two tribes.
> Makosi's team seem revitalised and unified - Team smug are sat there discussing nomination ramifications and 'how I came across' in tedious detail.
> 
> Oh, and Science was fucking hilarious.



  out and out war    - Kemal just now - 'it's the divas versus the chavs'


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)

makosi has just gone way up in my estimation - she is cool 

i'm not just blinded by her sexy afro an that either - fairplay to her
if maxwell got any lower in my opinion he would be in some distant underground cave by now


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2005)

No one on here seems to have noticed (well, you haven't posted about it) but apparently, Craig has told Makosi "Go on BB Zimbabwe, you might last longer."

DS is alight - shame on you lot! 

Fuck Anthony, too, he's made his bed.

I'm sticking £50 on Kemal to win


----------



## Onslow (Jun 27, 2005)

im watching it all unfold now on e4 +1.....Luvin it!!! lol

Dear me, princess Saskia doesnt like not getting her own way does she now, nor does she like not being the centre of attention. Go on Makosi thats what i say, shes a right card.

One side of me wants saskia, twatswell and craig ( wont even include anthony because hes such a dull sheep) to stay in because its entertaining watching these rival factions go at it. however, the other side wants them out, so they can be introduced to what the public really think of the smug bastards.

Also!! Ive never hated anyone on t.v more than Craig. Hes, 2 faced, cowardly and seems to enjoy being his group's bitch, ( not in the catty sense of the word) Whenever i see him hes either massaging someones back or feet to try and make them like him. What a loser. Hes forever complimenting twatswell, sheep and chavkia, ive never come across someone who values other peoples opinions about himself as much as this guy. (well of course i have, but, u know..)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 27, 2005)

Not looking too rosy in the secret garden either, not sure what's going on there but looks like Kinga is pissing the other two off  
I want to go to bed, I have work in the morning   but I can't stop watching the bloody thing!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2005)

*Has drunken epithany*

Anthony is gonna realise what Max/Saskia are up to and switch sides, become a hero and win. I have seen it. I think I'll split that betting stake £25/£25 between him and Kemal.


----------



## Onslow (Jun 27, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> *Has drunken epithany*
> 
> Anthony is gonna realise what Max/Saskia are up to and switch sides, become a hero and win. I have seen it. I think I'll split that betting stake £25/£25 between him and Kemal.



he'll have to remove his head out of twatswell's arse first. Its getting hard to tell where one starts and the other ends.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 27, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> *Has drunken epithany*
> 
> Anthony is gonna realise what Max/Saskia are up to and switch sides, become a hero and win. I have seen it. I think I'll split that betting stake £25/£25 between him and Kemal.


Thats what I'm thinkin too


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2005)

Onslow said:
			
		

> Dear me, princess Saskia doesnt like not getting her own way does she now, nor does she like not being the centre of attention. Go on Makosi thats what i say, shes a right card.



Makosi is the most entertaining person in there imo. she's a phoney alright...but a genuine phoney.    

i can't stand the 'cool' core group. saskia's a manipulative smug cow. I thought so from the onset. she seems to be one of those women who can't/won't get on with other women - which is interesting.

i cracked up when her slobbering puppy maxwell got shown up for that disgusting 'prank' - whether he did it or not....for me, it showed what a nasty spiteful twat he really is, behind the cheerful cheeky chappie farce   

i haven't seen a lot of the new three. but from what i've seen, i doubt queen saskia's going to like having the beautiful irish girl around!   

the (perceived or real) ethnic split is pretty interesting too.....


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> ...the (perceived or real) ethnic split is pretty interesting too.....


This ‘ethnic’ divide (and it seems mutual) is seriously getting in the way of me wanting to watch. The new housemates should be put in as soon as possible.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 27, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Peeps on DS are making official complaints about that to Ofcom



That place seems to be where the real Team Smug is.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 27, 2005)

This is getting serious now folks!
Go on my sons...arrest the dirty bastard. Even thinking of doing it was bad enough IMHO!

*Quote:* "Maxwell says that it didn't happen and it would appear to be a case of him showing off to the others about something he didn't do." 

Like you would believe anything that chavrick says?  


http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds7996.html


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)

kick maxwell out now 

the whole saskia faction would improve without him, and saskia would have more chance of winning by instantly trying to build bridges with the makosi/venessa faction i reckon

craig and maxwell are by far the biggest knobheads in there at the the mo'


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 27, 2005)

I think I'd like Saskia to win now.  She may want to win (hardly a crime) but I really can't see where the fake aspect of her comes from.  Unlike virtually all the other housemates she doesn't bitch behind peoples backs and isn't pr1ckteasing Max (the guy just can't take no for an answer) - her cuddling and kissing him doesn't really mean much in the context of all the other housemates act around their favourites.  I do feel sorry for her - she hasn't done anything to deserve some of the vitriol being spoken about her.  If shes up I may break the habit of a lifetime and actually vote.

Max and the scab thing was a big letdown but I've not given up on him totally.  the way h tried to defuse last nights row and stuck up for saskia calmly showed a more mature side which would do him well if he showed it more.  And he won't get nominated despite everything - even the people who love to hate him would still probably ratehr have him in the house to justify watching it.

Science irritating but is not a hypocrite and about the only other Hm to have some integrity.

vanessa - Still crying because Saskia called her greedy.  Claims she is being bullied - the most ridiculous overexaggeration I've ever seen.  You're too much of a non entity to be bullied love.  Its a shame as I think she can be a sweet girl but she is always destined to be a sidekick.

Snakeboy Derek - funny but vile.  No surprise at all he got out of bed with an instant semi after the row.

Craig - see derek.

Kemal - About as 'fabolous' as Marco.  Are people still that impressed by ott camp idiots sucking their thumb and wearing nappies 5 years down the line.  His attack (behind her back of course) on saskia bar the celine dion comment (which they'll show tonight) was pretty lame for a 'diva'.

Anthony - Will be going this week.  Seems to be as hated as Max and Sas but without their fans.

Makosi - Interesting but completely gutless.  Would like to like her but her complete self obsession makes it impossible

The new 3.   Kinga - seen it before zzzzzz doubt she'll make it in.  Eugene - what on earth was he crying about - I know it can be tough but the way these people turn on the tears urgh.  Orlaigh - lovely to look but already looking snidier than Makosi.

this race polarisation is coincidental I think but what probably isn't is the people pushing it the most (on other boars I perused) seem to hate Team Saskia.


----------



## Corax (Jun 27, 2005)

Endemol's statements are shady as fuck.  The house is monitored fully by cameras FFS, that's the whole fucking point.  They'll know for certain whether he did it or not, and this "we can find no evidence" line points only one way that I can see.


----------



## Corax (Jun 27, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Kemal - About as 'fabolous' as Marco.


Nah, Marco was dumb as a shrub, and a vindictive piece of shit t'boot.  Camel's the smartest of the bunch, and although up 'is own 'arris, doesn't seem malicious.


----------



## kea (Jun 27, 2005)

missed the last few days so it's really interesting hearing everyone's comments on whats been going on - sounds like i've missed a lot!! i'm at Photo's parents' place at the mo and they've got e4 so i'll try and catch up with things ...


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jun 27, 2005)

I KNOW EUGENE!
he's


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 27, 2005)

Corax said:
			
		

> Nah, Marco was dumb as a shrub, and a vindictive piece of shit t'boot.  Camel's the smartest of the bunch, and although up 'is own 'arris, doesn't seem malicious.



I would have agreed till last night.  he reminded me of the way Marco acted after it kicked off last year - all the big licks towards Jason but too gutless anything to his face.

And is he that smart?  Everyone else seems to have worked out Makosi is (in polite terms) a bit of an actress.  he hasn't.


----------



## marshall (Jun 27, 2005)

I don’t think Anthony’s going this week. 

I reckon it’s between Max and Saskia. There’s real vitriol on some other boards; they want to see Max out. And Endemol may just be worried enough to manipulate the editing to ensure this end.

Makosi should win now. She’s got a majority of the existing housemates on her side and her secret mission means that any new housemates that go in are already going to be warm to her.

Hate to see Max or Saskia go, though. I’m enjoying the two warring factions…


----------



## Corax (Jun 27, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> And is he that smart?  Everyone else seems to have worked out Makosi is (in polite terms) a bit of an actress.  he hasn't.


Intelligent doesn't necessarily equate to perceptive though...

Makosi would _love_ to be like Kemal, but, in all honesty, she just ain't bright enough to carry it off.  You can't sound all-knowing and diva-esque if you have to pause for 10 seconds before each sentence to work out y'words.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 27, 2005)

marshall said:
			
		

> I don’t think Anthony’s going this week.
> 
> I reckon it’s between Max and Saskia. There’s real vitriol on some other boards; they want to see Max out. And Endemol may just be worried enough to manipulate the editing to ensure this end.
> 
> ...



I took a look at that Digital Spy.  the place is full of cretins (no matter whom they support) - its like hundreds of Craigs speaking in 'txt msg' speak.  If they're representative of the British public, its time to move.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 27, 2005)

HURRAH - last night's fight has shown up Maxwell and Saskia to be the vindictive nasty little pieces of work that they are...they are definitely toast now  Saskia apparently bitched to Makosi about the 'wig' she wears - er, if she does, how is that relevant??? Shows the level that she argues on I guess.

And yes Nine Bob, I heard the comment from Craig about Makosi ("she should go on Big Brother Zimbabwe and see how long she lasts there"  ). The sound immediately went down after he said that so wonder what other gems he went on to say..

Apparently Kemal said it is now the 'divas V the chavs'....love it!! 

I bet any money the 'divas' are the most popular group, without a doubt - do the evil foursome have any redeeming features at all??? 

And now that Makosi has been given a head-start in making friends with the new peeps she is in an even stronger position...go girl!

I agree that Anthony could possibly probably jump ship and save himself at this point, but doubt that he will.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I think I'd like Saskia to win now.  She may want to win (hardly a crime) but I really can't see where the fake aspect of her comes from.  Unlike virtually all the other housemates she doesn't bitch behind peoples backs and isn't pr1ckteasing Max (the guy just can't take no for an answer) - her cuddling and kissing him doesn't really mean much in the context of all the other housemates act around their favourites.  I do feel sorry for her - she hasn't done anything to deserve some of the vitriol being spoken about her.  If shes up I may break the habit of a lifetime and actually vote.



i agree about saskia, i would like her a lot more without her team, if maxwell goes soon (please) i would consider voting for her in the final


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 27, 2005)

Well there is always the chance that Vanessa will be caught eating something. BB could make it really hard for her by giving her something extra crap to eat! And I think the rules over Makosi's secret mission is if the housemates suspect she's up to something, not neccessarily that they realise there's new housemates so if God exists, Makosi and Vanessa could be both up! How fucking good would that be to tip the balance in the house?!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 27, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> HURRAH - last night's fight has shown up Maxwell and Saskia to be the vindictive nasty little pieces of work that they are...they are definitely toast now  Saskia apparently bitched to Makosi about the 'wig' she wears - er, if she does, how is that relevant??? Shows the level that she argues on I guess.
> 
> And yes Nine Bob, I heard the comment from Craig about Makosi ("she should go on Big Brother Zimbabwe and see how long she lasts there"  ). The sound immediately went down after he said that so wonder what other gems he went on to say..
> 
> ...



Makosi mocking saskias teeth, dress sense and 'faking her injury' shows shes pretty much on that same level.

I might take you up on that bet.  Some people relate to the 'evil foursome' more because they appear more down to earth.  You might think a lot of what they say is boring, I (and others) prefer seeing the kind of people I can more easily relate to than gutless drama queens.  Going by Friday its 50/50.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

Maxwell now reminds me of Rednblack in real life.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 27, 2005)

Speaking of Marco, hes doing a column on that digital Spy.  he sounds as ridiculous as all the other rebel warriors that post there.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 27, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Makosi mocking saskias teeth, dress sense and 'faking her injury' shows shes pretty much on that same level.
> 
> I might take you up on that bet.  Some people relate to the 'evil foursome' more because they appear more down to earth.  You might think a lot of what they say is boring, I (and others) prefer seeing the kind of people I can more easily relate to than gutless drama queens.  Going by Friday its 50/50.


I've never heard Makosi mock Saskia's teeth, but I did hear her say last night that she doesn't get personal in arguments, she will attack what the person is saying but that's it.

How are Maxwell's group 'down to earth'? What exactly is likeable about them? And I don't think they are 'boring' - if they were just boring I wouldn't dislike them; they are imo malicious.

Obviously people have differing opinions though on who their sort of people are - but I stick to my guns that Makosi's group are probably more liked on the whole.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Maxwell now reminds me of Rednblack in real life.



fuck off  craig reminds me of you  

i have started turning the collars of my polo shirts down now though


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

I wasn't saying it to offend you.

He does.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> fuck off


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Well there is always the chance that Vanessa will be caught eating something. BB could make it really hard for her by giving her something extra crap to eat! And I think the rules over Makosi's secret mission is if the housemates suspect she's up to something, not neccessarily that they realise there's new housemates so if God exists, Makosi and Vanessa could be both up! How fucking good would that be to tip the balance in the house?!



i'd rather see maxwell and venessa out, that would draw some of the poison from the wounds imo - and with orlaith and eugene in as well - it could be a refreshing change, especially as orlaith would nodoubt be a rival to makosi and saskia


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

>



bang out of order mate, your cheek is off the fucking hook


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> bang out of order mate, your cheek is off the fucking hook



 

I don't know what the problem is, but the editor was talking to me yeh, and he was saying that Pickman's model thinks your a rival for the attentions of ern yeah, but I said you've got higher standards coz he's too loose yeah, and I like being a bitch except when that butchersapron says it because who does he think he is.



Oh fuck, I've gone from Craig to Vicky Pollard.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 27, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> I've never heard Makosi mock Saskia's teeth, but I did hear her say last night that she doesn't get personal in arguments, she will attack what the person is saying but that's it.
> 
> How are Maxwell's group 'down to earth'? What exactly is likeable about them? And I don't think they are 'boring' - if they were just boring I wouldn't dislike them; they are imo malicious.
> 
> Obviously people have differing opinions though on who their sort of people are - but I stick to my guns that Makosi's group are probably more liked on the whole.



She did it last night after the row about 5 minutes after she said that.  Saskia was no better in the petty name calling but at least did it to her face so Makosi was right but only because she doesn't seem to have the guts to say what was in her head.

They appear to be to be more down to earth, more genuine in their friendship than the other group (makosi and kemal have spent plenty of time having a pop at one another the last week) and in the case of Max and Sas, self deprecating and certainly do take themselves far less seriously than others.  Contrast this to the self obsession and perecution complex shown by the other group, it makes it extremely easy for me to decide which group I can relate to more.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 27, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> She did it last night after the row about 5 minutes after she said that.  Saskia was no better in the petty name calling but at least did it to her face so Makosi was right but only because she doesn't seem to have the guts to say what was in her head.
> 
> They appear to be to be more down to earth, more genuine in their friendship than the other group (makosi and kemal have spent plenty of time having a pop at one another the last week) and in the case of Max and Sas, self deprecating and certainly do take themselves far less seriously than others.  Contrast this to the self obsession and perecution complex shown by the other group, it makes it extremely easy for me to decide which group I can relate to more.


for such a down to earth group they don't half get people's backs up, both in the house and out. I disagree completely that they take themselves less seriously, that's not how they come across at all. Maxwell seems to do the 'self-deprecating' thing on purpose, I think his opinion of himself is much higher than he likes to make out - the humble thing seems completely false and is only applied to his relationship with Saskia in any case.

I think what I should have said earlier, thinking about it now, is that I bet Maxwell's group are more detested than Makosi's group ie, I can imagine that they stir up more feelings of hatred amongst people. I honestly see nothing in them that you see - they are not pleasant, down-to-earth people who don't take themselves seriously, on the contrary, the exact opposite of this description would fit quite well. 

Makosi seems like a genuinely nice, warm person. Saskia on the other hand has had a sour look on her face ever since entering the house and I can't think of a single situation where she showed that she was pleasant in any way shape or form, and that's without seeing the fight last night, which I have heard is her at her absolute worst. 

Craig is just downright nasty (although I suspect it stems from insecurity).

Anyhoo, we'll see what the public at large thinks shall we? Should be interesting to find out.


----------



## kea (Jun 27, 2005)

max and anthony have just been prevented from nominating according to DS


edit: i think it might be because of this (from DS) - 

"Anthony, Max discuss voting "tactically"
 Filed: 15:47, Day 32 by Neil Wilkes

Anthony has debated what motivations to use when making his nominations this afternoon.
Speaking to Max in the garden, he admitted: "I'm debating whether to vote purely for who I want to go or like, tactically."
"Tactically," declared Max, prompting Anthony to ask: "Is that how you're voting?"
"It'll work out, looking tactically, because people I want up are people I just don't like," he replied. "One person I really don't get along with."  "


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 27, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> max and anthony have just been prevented from nominating according to DS
> 
> 
> edit: i think it might be because of this (from DS) -
> ...




did you get my BB update text on sat ??

HUH????


----------



## kea (Jun 27, 2005)

oh was that from you!! i couldn't work out who on earth was sending me random BB info!! 
cheers


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 27, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> oh was that from you!! i couldn't work out who on earth was sending me random BB info!!
> cheers




you could have texted backa nd asked (i thoght your hubby might have stopped you from watching over the weekend and i knew you'd love to know when it happened etc )


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2005)

Naughty Science has refered to Anthony as "an invalid" *tut tut*

Would appear Makosi will be getting to choose the two gardeners to become full HMs


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 27, 2005)

Well its all about perception I suppose.  If you dislike saskia then chances are you'll think she will look an idot during the row later.  If you dislike makosi then you will think she comes out worse.  I know the look you are talking about when people say saskia looks calculating but to my mind she just looks bored.  Part of me thinks a lot of those criticising her do it because its their perception of how a girl like that would act (ungirly girl who thinks shes a cut above) as she only seems to have said or done nasty things in reaction to being slighted herself.  Someone else will see me defending her as a bloke and just think I am speaking on behalf of my c0ck.  If a housemate is shown more favourably than certain people like to see then its a fix.  We could go on all night.

Interesting though that a lot of people attacking them for being smug are acting a little too smug imo thinking they'll go.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 27, 2005)

Are the nominations out yet?


----------



## kea (Jun 27, 2005)

don't think so. someone on D-S was saying that makosi gets to choose who's up for eviction if she passes her task, anyone know if that's right? 

only thing i can find is the odds - 

"Betting Update: Saskia is eviction favourite
 Filed: 12:07, Day 32 by Neil Wilkes
Saskia is the bookies' choice to be leaving the house this Friday.
Best Betting give her odds of 7/4 to become the fifth evictee, with Max close behind at 3/1. The pair's chances of winning have drifted to 20/1 and 9/1 respectively.
Other eviction possibilities include Science at 9/2 and Vanessa at 5/1, with former favourite Derek now fifth likely to go at 10/1.
Kemal is considered to have a good chance of remaining in the house with eviction odds of 50/1. "


----------



## Jayshat (Jun 27, 2005)

The nominations are tomorrow I think. 

Speaking of Science's comment, I think Saskia's comment "Vanessa is a flid" is slightly more offensive. Apparently one of the Disability groups have taken big offence. She is evil (look at some of the looks she gives), and I think she hates the slug aka Maxwell.

Nothing about 'scabgate' was in The Scum but the Mirror had huge coverage of it; apparently the Police were called in (criminal offence apparently), and loads of people complained

...so not only me then


----------



## kea (Jun 27, 2005)

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=767




> EXCLUSIVE: Playing God
> Day 32, 18:45
> Expert spy Makosi has excelled in sneaking about stealing for the newbies, but now she has been faced with the ultimate task of booting out one Secret Housemate.
> 
> ...




edit: they've all just made the nominations but they won't be broadcast til tomorrow's show cos the highlights shows are always a day behind.

some discussion on D-S now about whether there'll be a live show tonight re: makosi's choice of housemates. nothing seems definite. if makosi has succeeded in her task then she'd have to be told and to pick the housemates before nominations are announced tomorrow, cos otherwise she'd know she'd succeeded/failed based on who was nominated. iyswim.


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2005)

they're having a right old barney about Makosi on E4 right now     she certainly gets people talking!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 27, 2005)

Balls! Could be a good chance she gets rid of Orleith, tho Eugene could also go for being a minger. Kinga will lick Makosi's balls and will join the ethnic group (well she is half Polish/Kuwaiti!) I just hope that Kinga will cause some shit within that group (ie against Vanessa hopefully) otherwise it'll just end up being boring with neither groups having anything to do with each other (hence little arguments) and each week it'll just be two of the non-ethnics up


----------



## exosculate (Jun 27, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Balls! Could be a good chance she gets rid of Orleith, tho Eugene could also go for being a minger. Kinga will lick Makosi's balls and will join the ethnic group (well she is half Polish/Kuwaiti!) I just hope that Kinga will cause some shit within that group (ie against Vanessa hopefully) otherwise it'll just end up being boring with neither groups having anything to do with each other (hence little arguments) and each week it'll just be two of the non-ethnics up




Are you implying there is a split on ethnic lines?

Could you explain that a bit more?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2005)

Makosi is now favourite to win, but I'm stick with Kemal. Reason: She has been exposed as a scheming bitch and her current popularity is due only to

a) standing up to Saskia, who is favourite to be evicted on Friday. Not suggesting your average (DS) BB fan is fickle or anything, but does anyone really think this is gonna last six weeks after the bitch queen has departed?

b) her role with the three gardeners, a gimmick which is now coming to an end.

Tonight, she'll ditch Orleigh, I'm sure. She's not stupid, she'll see her as the greater threat and get rid. BUT if she is truely smart she may realise that Orleigh would be the most popular, with Kinga the least, and go along with the public.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 27, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Makosi is now favourite to win, but I'm stick with Kemal. Reason: She has been exposed as a scheming bitch and her current popularity is due only to
> 
> a) standing up to Saskia, who is favourite to be evicted on Friday. Not suggesting your average (DS) BB fan is fickle or anything, but does anyone really think this is gonna last six weeks after the bitch queen has departed?
> 
> ...



I think she'll ditch the Asperger bloke.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2005)

Nope. Kinga is gone. Orleigh and Eugene are in the house. News is half an hour old, too. That'll learn me for not staying transfixed twenty-four hours a day


----------



## exosculate (Jun 27, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Nope. Kinga is gone. Orleigh and Eugene are in the house. News is half an hour old, too. That'll learn me for not staying transfixed twenty-four hours a day




Just shows what we know.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Just shows what we know.



I stand by what I said. Makosi is clearly very intelligent and scheming


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 27, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> Nothing about 'scabgate' was in The Scum but the Mirror had huge coverage of it; apparently the Police were called in (criminal offence apparently), and loads of people complained
> 
> ...so not only me then



No, there's plenty more like you.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

Unless NBN KNOWS otherwise, I'm convinced Makosi will ditch Orleighth or however you spell her name.

For obvious reasons.

I hate Vanessa.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

Could Makosi saying she's subject to a special task put her up?


----------



## mk12 (Jun 27, 2005)

I hate Kemal.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> I hate Kemal.


  RASCIST 

HOMOPHOBE 

TRANSVESTITEPHOBE


----------



## Jayshat (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking at your replies Geri, you obviously don't seem to think it's that bad or don't think it's serious...well I do. I think it's outrageous that it happened, and it was allowed. There are some people who think doing shit like that is fine, hence Max and Saskia, and those that don't...

Complaining is not just for the over 60s you know...


----------



## mk12 (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> RASCIST
> 
> HOMOPHOBE
> 
> TRANSVESTITEPHOBE



  You could call me an "attention-seeking-up-your-own-arse-stuck-up-piece-of-shitphobe" if you like.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> You could call me an "attention-seeking-up-your-own-arse-stuck-up-piece-of-shitphobe" if you like.


Nope. I stand by what I said.

 @ mattkidd.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Are you implying there is a split on ethnic lines?
> 
> Could you explain that a bit more?


I'm not implying it it's there right in front of us!

I doubt it was intentional but it has worked out like that and the 'ethnic group' have certainly noticed and mentioned it (and saying it was cos all the ethnic ones were the clever ones! Which to be fair is true but not cos of their race!)


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Could Makosi saying she's subject to a special task put her up?


Why has she told someone?! Please tell me she's told someone cos if she has surely she would have failed?!


----------



## mk12 (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Nope. I stand by what I said.
> 
> @ mattkidd.



Sigh. Maybe I haven't escaped this bourgeois ideology malarky then.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Why has she told someone?! Please tell me she's told someone cos if she has surely she would have failed?!



No, she said she had a special task but not what it was.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> No, she said she had a special task but not what it was.


Coa I thought the rules said if anyone suspects she's upto summat, not necessarily if the housemates find out bout the secret garden. If she hasn't failed I'm complaining


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)

NBN is right, kingas gone which is cool - i reckon that orleigh and kamal have got to be favourites to win, makosi has gone up in my estimation crying with kamal and that...

i still like saskia though and agree with harold hill on that...


----------



## exosculate (Jun 27, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Coa I thought the rules said if anyone suspects she's upto summat, not necessarily if the housemates find out bout the secret garden. If she hasn't failed I'm complaining



You still with maxwell?


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)

right i want eugene to win


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)

mind you science is funny as fuck still, much less boring than his nearest rival maxwell
and seeing them have a laugh about men with vaginas without maxwell or craig beeing in the room, but saskia was there


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

RnB is pissed.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> right i want eugene to win



WTF. he's really pissed.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 27, 2005)

I feel sorry for Eugene.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> NBN is right, kingas gone which is cool - i reckon that orleigh and kamal have got to be favourites to win, makosi has gone up in my estimation crying with kamal and that...
> 
> i still like saskia though and agree with harold hill on that...



I am desperate for the really fit one to win.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I am desperate for the really fit one to win.



Orla, or Derek?


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I am desperate for the really fit one to win.



makosi is the fittest, if you have eyes she hasnt got a hope,or do you mean the norn iron one? i reserve judgement until i find out whether shes a mick or prod


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> I feel sorry for Eugene.



See, there's no way you and Craig could agree.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 27, 2005)

He seems so like...the 'Eugene' character from Grease.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> WTF. he's really pissed.



he seems like the only genuinely nice one, whos not playing a game so far, so good luck to him- how cool would it be if somebody with mild autism won something based on popularity?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> makosi is the fittest, if you have eyes she hasnt got a hope,or do you mean the norn iron one? i reserve judgement until i find out whether shes a mick or prod



Makosi the fittest? You're having a laugh!!! You can't judge anyway!

And I don't rely on religion to decide you bigot!!!


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> he seems like the only genuinely nice one, whos not playing a game so far, so good luck to him- how cool would it be if somebody with mild autism won something based on popularity?



Has he really got mild autism?


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Has he really got mild autism?



*waves hand*

hello, you're a teacher aintcher dont they train you lot to see it?  


makosi is the fittest and following her cider exploits is the bravest and funniest

who could say no, to a tall african woman with a massive afro and large breasts?

sorry for being sexcist


----------



## mk12 (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't like Makosi. I am on the side of Team Saskia.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> *waves hand*
> 
> hello, you're a teacher aintcher dont they train you lot to see it?
> 
> ...



I am loving makosi and the cider stuff and I now hate saskia and maxwell.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh, and autism has test and shite. I did a study ona  kid with aspergers at ern's school about 8 years ago.


----------



## chio (Jun 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think she'll ditch the Asperger bloke.



What sort of a term is "the Asperger bloke"?


----------



## rednblack (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I am loving makosi and the cider stuff and I now hate saskia and maxwell.



told you


----------



## mk12 (Jun 27, 2005)

> I now hate saskia and maxwell.



I have informed the mods. They shouldn't tolerate these views.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

Still not as fit as the fit one though.


<fuck me, that slap from my wife hurt>


----------



## exosculate (Jun 27, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> What sort of a term is "the Asperger bloke"?




I dont follow


----------



## mk12 (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Still not as fit as the fit one though.



Agreed. [one sexist comment per week allowed]


----------



## exosculate (Jun 27, 2005)

Apparently they dropped sound on most of that argument last night. Despite showing much of that tonight. Makes their rationale for why they block stuff look like a silly lie. BB are pathetic.

Great argument though.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You still with maxwell?


Not any more! I went off him over scabgate so that only leaves Eugene and Orleith I want to win now!! Plus I think Anthony is fairly harmless (and perhaps Science) May the other housemates live in interesting times!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 27, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> makosi is the fittest, if you have eyes she hasnt got a hope,or do you mean the norn iron one? i reserve judgement until i find out whether shes a mick or prod


Makosi is the fittest eh?


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> Agreed. [one sexist comment per week allowed]



YOu'll go far. Don't leave the SWP. Yuo're a good influence.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 27, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> Looking at your replies Geri, you obviously don't seem to think it's that bad or don't think it's serious...well I do. I think it's outrageous that it happened, and it was allowed. There are some people who think doing shit like that is fine, hence Max and Saskia, and those that don't...



For fucks sake - did you even read my posts? I said *twice * now that I thought it was out of order.   

I just can't get myself worked up about it enough to complain, sorry and all that, but I've got more important things to care about.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

In order:
(1) Orleith **********
(2) Makosi *********
(3) Kemal *******
(4) Kinga ****
(5) Saskia (can't deny the looks, but I hate her) * (but ******** for being fit)
(6) Science ****
(7) Anthony ****
(8) Eugene ****
(9) Maxwell *
(10) Derek *
(11) Vanessa
(12) Craig


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> YOu'll go far. Don't leave the SWP. Yuo're a good influence.



if you can spell


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 27, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> do you mean the norn iron one? i reserve judgement until i find out whether shes a mick or prod



er,

she's called _Orlaith_


----------



## flimsier (Jun 27, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> er,
> 
> she's called _Orlaith_



Yeh, that's what I meant to. The fit one.

<fuck that hurt >


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 27, 2005)

kingas gone then


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 27, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Unless NBN KNOWS otherwise, I'm convinced Makosi will ditch Orleighth or however you spell her name.
> 
> For obvious reasons.
> 
> I hate Vanessa.




well unless the live feed is maddness there's only eugene and orlaith in the house withthe others ... no kinga ...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 27, 2005)

As I said, it happened hours ago. All over with. The bitch queen is now making groveling apologies to the deceitful one


----------



## flimsier (Jun 28, 2005)

Fuck me, if only I'd turned on E4 I'd have known.



my choice as well. I've seen Jade in the house a couple of years ago.

Up Makosi.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2005)

Ok then, to summarize:
Kinga evicted from the secret garden by Makosi. I think Orla will gravitate towards the Maxsia camp, but a quick eviction may change her mind. Eugene is a born floater, but Kinga would have shaken things up more hence, I suppose, Makosi not wanting her in.
Saskia - on seeing Orla - suddenly a lot more "come hither" to Max and, amusingly, apologetic towards Makosi. Starting the charm offensive early before noms are announced and resurrect the "will they, won't they" thing in case someone else is nominated, i'd guess.

Nominations: Makosi having passed her task is exempt, so if team diva haven't fucked-up monumentally it will be Max and Saskia unless BB decide that Vanetha has failed her plain-food task and will be automatically up. Which wouldn't amaze me. She's a leech and would be a shoe-in if up, leaving the main parties to scramble for the new housemates' alliegiences next week (and I'd have her at good odds, which would be nice).
If just Max and Saskia then expect another odds turnaround - not as blatant as last week's money for nothing extravaganza since things are so up in the air at the moment, but I'm hopefull of some clarity (and cash) emerging from this chaos soon.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 28, 2005)

This was the first big brother that could never have been predicted from the first minute.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2005)

Conspiraloon!


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 28, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> All over with. The bitch queen is now making groveling apologies to the deceitful one



Fucking lightweight.  

I really can't make up my mind about Saskia - I don't actively dislike her like I do with Makosi, but I don't particularly like her much either. I think the problem is that she really reminds me of a woman I know and dislike intensely, which colours my judgement.


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2005)

Makosi's the only one in that house with any guts.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 28, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I really can't make up my mind about Saskia


I can - she's a clueless, agressive, Jordan-wannabe arsehole.    

I can't blame her and Maxwell for being angry - that's understandable, under the circumstances that they believed Makosi to have glugged the cider (in any case, cider? I ask you...) - but they deserved it anyway for being all-singing, all-dancing ignorant twollocks.   

As for the 'secret' housemates, I'm very disappointed in Makosi that she chose Kinga to go. I don't like Orleith - it's clear that she was threatened by Kinga and in the process illuminated herself as being calculating and controlling but Eugene, as said earlier, is a born floater (uhuh-uhuh  ) and transpired to suck up to Orleith, believing her to have the upper hand. So I'm yet unsure as to whether that makes him even worse.


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

i'm really not getting excited by the last couple of weeks. this secret garden business and makosi being the one to do the secret tasks ... i dunno, it's just not grabbing me.
and i've gone off pretty much everyone now. kemal's the only one i actually still like and that's simply because he seems like an honest and caring bloke. i feel sorry for him being manipulated by makosi. i hope he wins. (or possibly orlaith, tho i don't really think it'd be fair for someone 'new' to win it ...)

so ...

like - 
kemal

indifferent - 
orlaith, anthony, derek,

indifferent-bordering-on-dislike - 
craig, saskia, science

really strongly dislike - 
vanessa, makosi, eugene, maxwell


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

btw, odds on the winner, as of last night i think ...

Makosi 3/1  
Kemal 7/2  

Anthony 15/2  
Science 15/2  
Maxwell 9/1  
Derek 10/1  

Craig 12/1  
Orlaith 12/1  
Eugene 14/1  

Kinga 20/1  
Saskia 20/1  
Vanessa 40/1  

saskia is favourite to go this week. anyone know when nominations are revealed - sometime today?


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

incidentally, re-igniting the 'racist' controversy, D-S forums report that last night saskia said to makosi "You have a chip on your shoulder like all you people do" ... i didn't hear it so i dunno what the context was etc but those who did on D-S are quite sure she was being racist.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 28, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> incidentally, re-igniting the 'racist' controversy, D-S forums report that last night saskia said to makosi "You have a chip on your shoulder like all you people do" ... i didn't hear it so i dunno what the context was etc but those who did on D-S are quite sure she was being racist.



Yes she did say that, I heard it with my own ears. But if her and scabby bastard are up for eviction I would be truly torn. Saskia is vile but I absolutely detest Maxwell. His mokney wide boyism is wearing really thin.

But I thought it was a shame Makosi decided to kick out Kinga, despite feigning conern over her not being able to last 5 minutes in the house. I anything I would say Eugene is far more vulnerable. Still, at least Derek now has someone else who's relatively intelligent to chat with.

And at last some proper nudity last night!


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> incidentally, re-igniting the 'racist' controversy, D-S forums report that last night saskia said to makosi "You have a chip on your shoulder like all you people do" ... i didn't hear it so i dunno what the context was etc but those who did on D-S are quite sure she was being racist.



yep she did - and i reckon, as angry as she was, she would have said a lot more if the cameras weren't on her (this is purely my own speculation though...). 

both saskia and maxwell also expressed the urge to hit Makosi ....spineless spiteful dickheads, the pair of them. 

i LOVED watching maxwell when he was waiting for Makosi to come out with the booze!


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

speculation on D-S that science is up for eviction as well as saskia and maxwell .... could split the 'team saskia' vote?! i think that after last nite's highlights saskia is gonna get a vast majority of the votes tho ...

i have to say, i haven't been disliking her for a while the way that some people have, but i won't be sad to see her go. if nothing else, her efforts to monopolise ant, max and craig have greatly divided the house and contributed imo to the fact that i haven't been enjoying watching it for the past couple of weeks ...

i feel really sorry for kinga btw. i know she's a silly mare but it was so bloody cruel to shut her up in that room for 3 days and then just chuck her out unceremoniously.  in some ways i feel the BB producers have gone too far this year. i think they're also very guilty of favouritism - i know this happens every year, but this year it just seems cynical and excessive.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> incidentally, re-igniting the 'racist' controversy, D-S forums report that last night saskia said to makosi "You have a chip on your shoulder like all you people do" ... i didn't hear it so i dunno what the context was etc but those who did on D-S are quite sure she was being racist.




yeha i saw this in context i think that it wasn't made a s racist statement it was made in the context of makosi being " selfish" regarding the Booze and the fact that she was givign it attitude, though i did think as soon as i heard it i'll bet that get's taken as a racist slur...   

tbh i think that makosi provoked the situation, she could have said that big brother had not given her any booze, she could have said she failed the task bb set her in the diary room and she lost the booze that way...

She decided to create a fuss and give them hell becuase she doesn't like them she decided to rub their noses in the fact that she had deprived them of booze... so the issue was one of her entire creation... she even siad int he diary room she was going to start this as a confrontation for a bit of a laugh...
then get's huff when the confrontation happens which she orcastrated.... 


seems like the others in the house rightly assumed that they had been stiched up by some one being selfish becuase that was entirely the idea she wanted to give them ...

tbh though it's seems that the divasions were gone last night as orlaigh and eugene wwere both in the house and every one was back bonding .... they all got booze etc ... this'll definately tip the balance though


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

i agree with you garf, makosi is definitely a stirrer! i can see why some people like that, but it's just not doing it for me tbh. i got pissed off with BB last year when all the fights and divisions erupted, too - it's just not what i enjoy on BB.
therefore i don't like makosi.
i'd even consider voting for craig to win, if he was up against her in the final 2!!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 28, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> i'd even consider voting for craig to win, if he was up against her in the final 2!!



Oooooh, wash your mouth out with soap you silly person!


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

well ok maybe i wouldn't go *quite* that far ... 
how many more weeks are there to go? maybe makosi can redeem herself in my eyes


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't rate Makosi for her 'stirring' abilities. I rate her because she's  thoroughly entertaining in my eyes. She's a wierd combination of an  annoying hyper child and a sharp strong woman. a total wind up. 

in real life, i know i wouldn't be able to cope with any of them as friends (not even Kemal... get a grip boy!    ) but then, BB don't select people because they're 'nice' - they select them to play the game and entertain us.


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

different people like different things about Big Brother. therefore different people are going to prefer different contestants.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 28, 2005)

makosi is wicked! that cider drinking last night was a stroke of genius, shes a fun person    (if she'd chinned my cider I might not have thought it was that funny   )

maxwell and saskia are pathetic unpleasant bullying little cunts - hate them both. 'You're breath stinks of dogshit' - oooo the hilarity you stupid sad cow.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> yeha i saw this in context i think that it wasn't made a s racist statement it was made in the context of makosi being " selfish" regarding the Booze and the fact that she was givign it attitude, though i did think as soon as i heard it i'll bet that get's taken as a racist slur...


tbh even though it might not have been racist, it wouldn't be surprising if it was - that group have shown lots of signs of possibly being racist. I don't think BB would show anything that was out and out racism but instead show us things that enable viewers to read between the lines regarding that group. It's not hard to believe that behind closed doors that lot would resort to saying really nasty things so I think the  are not completely justified this time...

And  x a million at Saskia saying Jordan is a smart businesswoman and that Makosi is nothing like her. Give me Makosi's looks, attributes, personality, job etc etc any day over 'businesswoman' Jordan. I was surprised at how lame Saskia was at arguing too, she seemed to hold herself quite well that time with Mary but last night's episode was beyond sad. Don't think she could possibly get any lower. I am however looking forward to seeing the moment when she realises what a complete and utter fool she has made of herself (ie when she hears about Makosi's task). 

Makosi may be a complete wind-up merchant but it's all good when she's winding up such detestable people...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 28, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> makosi is wicked! that cider drinking last night was a stroke of genius, shes a fun person    (if she'd chinned my cider I might not have thought it was that funny   )
> 
> maxwell and saskia are pathetic unpleasant bullying little cunts - hate them both. 'You're breath stinks of dogshit' - oooo the hilarity you stupid sad cow.



Aye, I saw that too. Saskia's line in put downs is weak. She also kept repeating herself over and over. This shows us that there isn't much happening upstairs.


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> And  x a million at Saskia saying Jordan is a smart businesswoman and that Makosi is nothing like her. Give me Makosi's looks, attributes, personality, job etc etc any day over 'businesswoman' Jordan. I was surprised at how lame Saskia was at arguing too, she seemed to hold herself quite well that time with Mary but last night's episode was beyond sad. Don't think she could possibly get any lower. I am however looking forward to seeing the moment when she realises what a complete and utter fool she has made of herself (ie when she hears about Makosi's task).



yep, i will keep my eyes closely on sly saskia and maxwell's faces when they find out!    

Makosi rules.   

kea - i realise that. i was answering you by saying that some people want Makosi to win, not because she's a stirrer...... but because they think she's fabulous.


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> And  x a million at Saskia saying Jordan is a smart businesswoman




that was   

edit: foo, yeah i get that, i wasn't saying that i think that the people who like makosi do so for that one single reason tho. i know there are lots of reasons why people like/dislike certain contestants.
as i said, there are a few weeks left to go (aren't there??) so maybe makosi will grow on me!!

apparently saskia apologised to makosi once the new housemates were revealed and she realised what had gone on with the cider thing ...


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> apparently saskia apologised to makosi once the new housemates were revealed and she realised what had gone on with the cider thing ...



she apologised????   

oh bum - i missed that. i hope it was said with some dignity, and without her usual spiteful tone......if so, _she_  might go up in my estimation!


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> she apologised????
> 
> oh bum - i missed that. i hope it was said with some dignity, and without her usual spiteful tone......if so, _she_  might go up in my estimation!


don't worry it will be on tonight's round up....I think...we haven't missed it - right??


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

yeah it happened last nite so it will be on tonite's highlights


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 28, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> Makosi's the only one in that house with any guts.



Do me a fucking favour lol.


----------



## han (Jun 28, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> both saskia and maxwell also expressed the urge to hit Makosi ....spineless spiteful dickheads, the pair of them.



I agree - I kind of liked them at first but they're showing their real colours now. Both of them are aggressive, potentially violent, abusive nasty pieces of work. And Maxwell clearly has a drink problem. He was practically hysterical waiting for that cider! A wife batterer in the making, methinks....  

The only one who I really like is Kemal (and the poor boy is clearly depressed at the moment!). Followed by Science - he may behave like a prick sometimes but at least he doesn't need to be part of a clique and he doesn't give a shit what people think of him, and you've got to respect him for that. Makosi is cool too - I like the way she is winding people up (the ones who deserve it) and she doesn't give a shit - she seems to have a good heart underneath it all. Oh yes and I agree with  you Foo - she does seem to be the only one whose got any guts in the house. She's not afraid to piss people off, she knows she will entertain us by making Maxwell and Saskia make t*ts of themselves...


----------



## han (Jun 28, 2005)

The best ones in this BB house are the ones who don't fit in, and don't feel the need to! That's why I find Vanessa so dull/unpleasant. She's a follower, and changes what she says according to who she's with. Inconsistent. Blurghh.


----------



## han (Jun 28, 2005)

Gosh, I didn't see Saskia apologise either....oh well that's good then! 

Anyone who can say sorry deserves a second chance eh!


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> Makosi is cool too - I like the way she is winding people up (the ones who deserve it) and she doesn't give a shit - she seems to have a good heart underneath it all. Oh yes and I agree with  you Foo - she does seem to be the only one whose got any guts in the house. She's not afraid to piss people off, she knows she will entertain us by making Maxwell and Saskia make t*ts of themselves...



this is one of the reasons why i rate her - she's playing the game. some of the others are so up themselves and smug, they forget that it's a game they're playing. 

the ones who don't fit in, to my mind Makosi's bunch, are so much more interesting to watch. the other lot just constantly sit around, in full make-up    , being dull and spiteful. boring boring boring.

I did love that it was Makosi's suggestion she share the cider with the green room lot - it was pure mischief, and her obvious delight when she knew she was going to drive that bastard Maxwell to exploding point was contagious!    

Han - Science is going up (a bit) in my esimation too...for the same reasons you mention. 

anway - this is all good fun but it won't get me work done    

tara you lot. may the best (& most fabulous   ) man/woman win!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 28, 2005)

saskia can't really win now.  Every look, word, action is being interpreted as something negative.  If I was in a house with a load of performing seals I think I'd have a drink dependancy too.  Don't see why she apologised.  Most of what she said about makosi is true.

I really hope the performing seals don't take over and I give up on BB before the end of June for the 3rd year running and Channel 4 see it as an endorsement to put more of these cunts in next year - bring on the Ashes.

Still on the upside Orlaigh fully naked after only 3 days.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> I agree - I kind of liked them at first but they're showing their real colours now. Both of them are aggressive, potentially violent, abusive nasty pieces of work. And Maxwell clearly has a drink problem. He was practically hysterical waiting for that cider! A wife batterer in the making, methinks....
> 
> The only one who I really like is Kemal (and the poor boy is clearly depressed at the moment!). Followed by Science - he may behave like a prick sometimes but at least he doesn't need to be part of a clique and he doesn't give a shit what people think of him, and you've got to respect him for that. Makosi is cool too - I like the way she is winding people up (the ones who deserve it) and she doesn't give a shit - she seems to have a good heart underneath it all. Oh yes and I agree with  you Foo - she does seem to be the only one whose got any guts in the house. She's not afraid to piss people off, she knows she will entertain us by making Maxwell and Saskia make t*ts of themselves...


I agree with your opinions completely - apart from liking Maxwell and Saskia at first, never liked them two (although I did like Craig before his colours emerged  ).

And indeed - Maxwell seems to have quite a drink problem, don't think a housemate has ever gone on about needing a drink so much or started so many rows over alcohol. He needs some sort of help with that more than he needs to be in the BB house.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 28, 2005)

Every year the housemates spend a large proportion of their shopping budget on booze.  Normally because there is bugger all else to do.


----------



## han (Jun 28, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> anyway - this is all good fun but it won't get me work done



hee hee

Yep I think this is gonna be an interesting one.....it's not clear who the winner will be at all...


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Makosi is the fittest eh?


is that picture supposed to justify that the woman isn't fit.  funny how you choose a non too flattering one.  great work.

Makosi, imo, is a beautiful woman, a very beautiful woman.  nicer than that pasty skinny false boobed Irish feckin eejit any day.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> is that picture supposed to justify that the woman isn't fit.  funny how you choose a non too flattering one.  great work.
> 
> Makosi, imo, is a beautiful woman, a very beautiful woman.  nicer than that pasty skinny false boobed Irish feckin eejit any day.



What are you so defensive about?


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

lol, I aint.  I think Makosi is beautiful... I think the Irish one mings.  I replied to a post of a non flattering pic'.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 28, 2005)

Much as I dislike elements of her personality, Makosi is undoubtedly a stunningly beautiful woman.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes, agreed.  

However, am I the only person in the world who thinks that Kinga was alright? She was a real person, as opposed to the self-absorbed, calculating fucking Orlaith.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Much as I dislike elements of her personality, Makosi is undoubtedly a stunningly beautiful woman.



If she is so stunning why does it need such clarifying?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 28, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Yes, agreed.
> 
> However, am I the only person in the world who thinks that Kinga was alright? She was a real person, as opposed to the self-absorbed, calculating fucking Orlaith.



Aye, I reckon she would have been much more entertaining than Orlaith.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 28, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> If she is so stunning why does it need such clarifying?



For all the gaylords out there


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh do shut up (not you belushi)... I replied to a post I felt was out of order.  a conversation has ensued...

it's not like there isn't subject matter on this thread about similar.

jebus...

"why does it need such clarifying" - ffs.


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

craig is having a bitch about anthony's smarming up to orlaith, apparently


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> Oh do shut up... I replied to a post I felt was out of order.  a conversation has ensued...
> 
> it's not like there isn't structural subject matter on this thread about similar.
> 
> ...



What is out of order exactly?


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 28, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Much as I dislike elements of her personality, Makosi is undoubtedly a stunningly beautiful woman.


IMHO,  her being such a manipulative cow kind of takes the shine off.

Is it true she’s wearing a wig?


----------



## pennimania (Jun 28, 2005)

*I see I have missed a lot!*

For once Glastonbury has not cured my BB addiction


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> tbh even though it might not have been racist, it wouldn't be surprising if it was - that group have shown lots of signs of possibly being racist. I don't think BB would show anything that was out and out racism but instead show us things that enable viewers to read between the lines regarding that group. It's not hard to believe that behind closed doors that lot would resort to saying really nasty things so I think the  are not completely justified this time...
> 
> And  x a million at Saskia saying Jordan is a smart businesswoman and that Makosi is nothing like her. Give me Makosi's looks, attributes, personality, job etc etc any day over 'businesswoman' Jordan. I was surprised at how lame Saskia was at arguing too, she seemed to hold herself quite well that time with Mary but last night's episode was beyond sad. Don't think she could possibly get any lower. I am however looking forward to seeing the moment when she realises what a complete and utter fool she has made of herself (ie when she hears about Makosi's task).
> 
> Makosi may be a complete wind-up merchant but it's all good when she's winding up such detestable people...



sorry but how can you in one breath say i thin they have displayed undertones of racism by comments such as you type of person yet that is unacceptable becuase it displays a level of prejudice that you feel is unacceptable yet in the same breath then say 




> It's not hard to believe that behind closed doors *that lot would resort to saying really nasty things* so I think the  are not completely justified this time...



why is that is it becuase they are common are chavs ...

do you have some kind of working class prejudice which means you decided that that kind of person is like x sterotype you have in your head of x type of person... intresting isn't it... 

perhaps it's really the case that those who are seeing these actions as being racist are recognising their own inate prejudices refelcted int he actions of others....


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> perhaps it's really the case that those who are seeing these actions as being racist are recognising their own inate prejudices refelcted int he actions of others....



That's an insightful point. You can't hear a word or two and then complete that person's thought process accurately. Really, it's not even words which tell us what people really feel and think, but actions.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry but how can you in one breath say i thin they have displayed undertones of racism by comments such as you type of person yet that is unacceptable becuase it displays a level of prejudice that you feel is unacceptable yet in the same breath then say



Don't be daft. Surely you see the massive difference between making a judgement on 'that lot' (ie a specific group of 4 people who have been observed and had their characters discected over the last 35 days) and making a judgement on 'people like' makosi - whoever they are - which the accuser has neither met nor even seen on the telly :Confused:


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> why is that is it becuase they are common are chavs ...
> 
> do you have some kind of working class prejudice which means you decided that that kind of person is like x sterotype you have in your head of x type of person... intresting isn't it...
> 
> perhaps it's really the case that those who are seeing these actions as being racist are recognising their own inate prejudices refelcted int he actions of others....


Please don't turn this into a 'working class prejudice' thing - Team Saskia are nasty pieces of work (perhaps excluding Anthony who I think has just been misled) who have already made references to race and immigration and who in general seem like rather bitter individuals. That is why I referred to them possibly getting even nastier behind closed doors. Please don't fucking turn it into something its not. Geez.


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jun 28, 2005)

im sorry but the bit about the coal mines and the insinuation about derek - (anthony & saskia) coupled with what saskia said about 'people like you' add up to racist undertones if you ask me. maybe she meant 'people who wear orange' or 'people who have more money than her'... we can speculate all day but that is the impression i get. perhaps more will occur (and be shown) and this matter can be settled or perhaps we shall never know. we have all been there in 'that type of conversation' with 'that kind of people'

i have lost count of the number of people who are 'not racist/racialist  _but_.....' of course there are many who wouldnt dream of referring to race in an argument. but i wouldnt like to guess at the ratio between the aforementioned. and given what i have seen from saskia/maxwell i think it is a fairly safe guess which camp they fall into


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> Don't be daft. Surely you see the massive difference between making a judgement on 'that lot' (ie a specific group of 4 people who have been observed and had their characters discected over the last 35 days) and making a judgement on 'people like' makosi - whoever they are - which the accuser has neither met nor even seen on the telly :Confused:


The voice of sanity - thank you!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 28, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> Please don't turn this into a 'working class prejudice' thing - Team Saskia are nasty pieces of work (perhaps excluding Anthony who I think has just been misled) who have already made references to race and immigration and who in general seem like rather bitter individuals. That is why I referred to them possibly getting even nastier behind closed doors. Please don't fucking turn it into something its not. Geez.



You could say this is what your post is doing though.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> You could say this is what your post is doing though.


elaborate?


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> What is out of order exactly?


someone pulling up a non flattering picture of a woman and using the words - fittest eh! to describe the picture, as if it is confirmation that she isn't beautiful.  smacks of inaccuracy.

Any one on this thread who thinks Saskia isn't in any way leaning towards racsim... perhaps lean that way themselves.  it is blatantly obvious she is.  even her intro' interview she was saying similar.  if, as is said on here, she is quite smart then she is racist, but perhaps she's just thick and therefore doesn't realise what she is saying... that's racism at it's worst... when people don't even know they are being so.... I actually detect a hint of racism from a few posts on this thread if I'm honest.  but I may be wrong.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> someone pulling up a non flattering picture of a woman and using the words - fittest eh! to describe the picture, as if it is confirmation that she isn't beautiful.  smacks of inaccuracy.



'Out of order' -- really, in the context of a 'Big Brother' thread with virtually all of it criticising and insulting the contestants


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

and you're talking to me about context - does it matter what word I used, really


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> 'Out of order' -- really, in the context of a 'Big Brother' thread with virtually all of it criticising and insulting the contestants


why all the nit-picking about 1798's choice of words??


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> and you're talking to me about context - does it matter what word I used, really



Well, you detect racism from people and maybe you're right. However, then again, maybe not, and instead, you and others have been a bit sensitive, which begs the question 'why'?


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

god you are impossible.  sensitive... don't make me laugh.  time you kept it in context...


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> god you are impossible.  sensitive... don't make me laugh.  time you kept it in context...



The context is my point. That's what highlighted your post.


----------



## witness (Jun 28, 2005)

S0 Sakia is apologetic to Makosi...after saying her breath smelt like 'dogshit'...just short of being racist.

Makosi should ignore the bitch until she (Saskia) is kicked out this Friday unless Maxwell (bit of a c**t himself) beats her to it!

or Vanesaa....Oh I don't know which one to go first...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> Please don't turn this into a 'working class prejudice' thing - Team Saskia are nasty pieces of work (perhaps excluding Anthony who I think has just been misled) who have already made references to race and immigration and who in general seem like rather bitter individuals. That is why I referred to them possibly getting even nastier behind closed doors. Please don't fucking turn it into something its not. Geez.




you are accusing me of turing it into something it's not bnut are happy to brand soem people you have never met as closet racsits ... intresting btu of course my idea of your projection would be waaaaayyyyy off the mark right...  

funny how you are doing a lot to prove it rather than dissuade it with your own comments... why is that....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

witness said:
			
		

> S0 Sakia is apologetic to Makosi...after saying her breath smelt like 'dogshit'...just short of being racist.



no it's nothing like racism it's insulting but when questioned on it in the fight she then said it does smell like dogshit you stink you hum of booze ... nothign racist in that statement unless you are looking for it.... in which case walking into a room with no lights on and saying it's dark in here when science is asleep could also be seen as racist


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> Any one on this thread who thinks Saskia isn't in any way leaning towards racsim... perhaps lean that way themselves.  it is blatantly obvious she is.  even her intro' interview she was saying similar.  if, as is said on here, she is quite smart then she is racist, but perhaps she's just thick and therefore doesn't realise what she is saying... that's racism at it's worst... when people don't even know they are being so.... I actually detect a hint of racism from a few posts on this thread if I'm honest.  but I may be wrong.




would you like to come out and call me a racist rather than dressing it up, drawing obviously on some form of credible evidence for this if you can or retract that... 

if you'd like to slur me with the term racist you'll see where it gets you tony very fucking quickly son ...


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> The context is my point. That's what highlighted your post.


so, let me get this straight.  I quote a post which has a pic of Makosi, which I agree doesn't do her justice, the post including the words - fittest eh! - as if the pic proves something.  how was I being defensive by doing that?  now also, you tell me to keep it in context cos I use the term - out of order.

help me out here please.  cos I don't see the relevance in your point.  not the first one, nor subsequent ones.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> Well, you detect racism from people and maybe you're right. However, then again, maybe not, and instead, you and others have been a bit sensitive, which begs the question 'why'?


or maybe it begs the question why, after numerous references that could suggest racism/xenophobia (craig with his 'go on zimbabwe big brother' comment, saskia with her 'immigrants will bomb us' and 'people like you have a chip on their shoulder' shite, sly comments about Derek where they all instinctively 'know' what the other is thinking) certain posters would rather cry 'you're being sensitive' than admit that racism is possible?

(And it is quite funny that hard-nosed Saskia should accuse someone else of having a chip on her shoulder  )


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> would you like to come out and call me a racist rather than dressing it up, drawing obviously on some form of credible evidence for this if you can or retract that...


actually Garf' I didn't have you in mind when I said it.  and retract my opinion I certainly will not.




> if you'd like to slur me with the term racist you'll see where it gets you tony very fucking quickly son ...


ha ha ha... are you for real with this Garf'... get a grip eh big man.  {thinks about next word carefully} - muppet.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> you are accusing me of turing it into something it's not bnut are happy to brand soem people you have never met as closet racsits ... intresting btu of course my idea of your projection would be waaaaayyyyy off the mark right...
> 
> funny how you are doing a lot to prove it rather than dissuade it with your own comments... why is that....


couldn't most of the housemates be described as working class? why then does criticism of maxwell and saskia make me prejudiced - or are they 'more' w/c for some reason?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> actually Garf' I didn't have you in mind when I said it.  and retract my opinion I certainly will not.
> 
> 
> 
> ha ha ha... are you for real with this Garf'... get a grip eh big man.  {thinks about next word carefully} - muppet.



watch your step tony....


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> or maybe it begs the question why, after numerous references that could suggest racism/xenophobia (craig with his 'go on zimbabwe big brother' comment, saskia with her 'immigrants will bomb us' and 'people like you have a chip on their shoulder' shite, sly comments about Derek where they all instinctively 'know' what the other is thinking) certain posters would rather cry 'you're being sensitive' than admit that racism is possible?
> 
> (And it is quite funny that hard-nosed Saskia should accuse someone else of having a chip on her shoulder  )


Everyone seems to be forgetting the racism (actual out and out racism) from the other group!


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Everyone seems to be forgetting the racism (actual out and out racism) from the other group!


I genuinely haven't heard any if there has been - has this been on live feed or round up? what have they said?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> so, let me get this straight.  I quote a post which has a pic of Makosi, which I agree doesn't do her justice, the post including the words - fittest eh! - as if the pic proves something.  how was I being defensive by doing that?  now also, you tell me to keep it in context cos I use the term - out of order.


Let ME get this straight!

80 pages of people saying Makosi is fit - check

Hilarious picture of Makosi not being fit - check

Thread full of people with great senses of humour - damn

Get a grip man ffs! It was funny! This is the Big Brother thread how many times do I have to say that?!?!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> I genuinely haven't heard any if there has been - has this been on live feed or round up? what have they said?


It was on the end of one of the main episodes (the 10pm jobby)

It seemed like the program was making a big deal (or drawing our attentions to the fact at least) that the house had split on ethnic grounds. It showed Anthony call Derek a Malteaser head, then there was a hint that Max, Sas and Anthony were _thinking_ something that could be racist about Science. After those clips it switched to the other group and one of them mentioned that "have you noticed how it is all the ethnics in here?" and another one replied "thats because we are the clever ones"


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> couldn't most of the housemates be described as working class? why then does criticism of maxwell and saskia make me prejudiced - or are they 'more' w/c for some reason?



No i'm pointing out in one breath that oyu are assuming they are racist based on on set of fact but not realising your class prejudices which are far more defined than their allegede racical ones... (which as far as i have seen fromt he live feed and the spun show) are int he heads and perceptions of people viewing more than in reality...


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> It was on the end of one of the main episodes (the 10pm jobby)
> 
> It seemed like the program was making a big deal (or drawing our attentions to the fact at least) that the house had split on ethnic grounds. It showed Anthony call Derek a Malteaser head, then there was a hint that Max, Sas and Anthony were _thinking_ something that could be racist about Science. After those clips it switched to the other group and one of them mentioned that "have you noticed how it is all the ethnics in here?" and another one replied "thats because we are the clever ones"




it's not really the same tho is it.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> watch your step tony....


what's your problem Garf??  watch my step - you can go fuck yourself brother.... er.... big brother (to keep it in context of thread)

if you have a problem... take it to pm, rather than on here.  eh.

lol, watch my step.  sir yes sir.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> is that picture supposed to justify that the woman isn't fit.  funny how you choose a non too flattering one.  great work.



You chose to point out seriously the misrepresentation of the fitness level of one of BB's contestants--why?


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

Cos I think she's lovely.  


CyberRose.... I don't, haven't, nor will I read the entire thread.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> No i'm pointing out in one breath that oyu are assuming they are racist based on on set of fact but not realising your class prejudices which are far more defined than their allegede racical ones... (which as far as i have seen fromt he live feed and the spun show) are int he heads and perceptions of people viewing more than in reality...


Right, so it's all to do with my 'class prejudices' and not in what I'm hearing them say. If it was a group of middle class people saying the same things I would totally overlook it, right? 

I am 'assuming' things because of what they've _already said_, that together with the fact that I don't think BB would show us if they said even worse stuff. 

To clarify:-

*ITS NOTHING TO DO WITH THEIR BACKGROUNDS, EVERYTHING TO DO WITH WHAT I'VE SEEN OF THEM SO FAR - OK???*


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> Cos I think she's lovely.



If you say so, dude. It's not just about your posts, btw. You detect one thing; I detect another.


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> Right, so it's all to do with my 'class prejudices' and not in what I'm hearing them say. If it was a group of middle class people saying the same things I would totally overlook it, right?
> 
> I am 'assuming' things because of what they've _already said_, that together with the fact that I don't think BB would show us if they said even worse stuff.
> 
> ...




erm....class prejudice?? 

where and how the fuck did class come into this discussion??  

edit: oh i see, Garf brought it up. why Garf? How the hell does thinking saskia and maxwell are sly smug (possibly racist) tossers morph into class prejudice?

i'm all ears sonny.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> it's not really the same tho is it.


Thinking your more intelligent than someone based on race isn't the same thing? Or do you mean that's worse?


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> erm....class prejudice??
> 
> where and how the fuck did class come into this discussion??


apparently I'm prejudiced against the working class because of my intense dislike of team Saskia and all their snide comments. Must be all those toffs I mix with I suppose, commoners just piss me right off


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> Cos I think she's lovely.
> 
> 
> CyberRose.... I don't, haven't, nor will I read the entire thread.


Anyway you said Orleith was minging but did you see anyone who fancies her crying about it for two pages?!


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> apparently I'm prejudiced against the working class because of my intense dislike of team Saskia and all their snide comments. Must be all those toffs I mix with I suppose, commoners just piss me right off



ah, so it follows that i'm probably prejudiced against the working classes too. 

hmmm, you learn something new every day.......


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Thinking your more intelligent than someone based on race isn't the same thing? Or do you mean that's worse?




what i mean is that it's hard for me to see how a single throwaway comment like that, which sounds to me like it was said in joking fashion in a consolatory way after the issue of 'ethnics' vs 'whites' was raised, is comparable to some of the other stuff quoted here from team saskia.
i'd have to hear it in context to form a firm view. but if that one comment is all the evidence you can bring up of the 'divas'' racism, then i think you're on a hiding to nowhere tbh.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Anyway you said Orleith was minging but did you see anyone who fancies her crying about it for two pages?!


You're just as impossible... I quoted your post.  that's all... I'm entitled to do so.  It was then in reponse to other posts from T.M.A.-1 that it continued... or can you not see that.

this place is great.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2005)

Odds on Vanetha suddenly coming down folks. Looks like she may have failed her task after all.

Get in!


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> If you say so, dude. It's not just about your posts, btw. You detect one thing; I detect another.


thank god for that....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> erm....class prejudice??
> 
> where and how the fuck did class come into this discussion??
> 
> ...




look at my intial post about it ... i was pointign out the inequities of peoples point about complaining about one group by reffering tothe as that lot and the assumption is that it's evidence of racism, whilst using the terms that lot to descibe the potential racists... i also pointed out that from what i have seen on the live feed and balancing it with the totally squed versiont he shoqw on the nightly (not to mention the editing which goes on between the 3 different version of BBLB ... things dropped ommitted in the later shows which were there in the eariler shows) with all that smoke and mirrors i'm stunned that such generalised yet quite poitned comments can be made against any one... 

each comment beign used to highlight allegeldy racsim has been placed outside of the context it was in and therefore is meaning less however the attidue of a lot on this thread about certian house members is about their attitude to things or reactions (in more than on case the manner in which the talk or hold themselves) based on nothing more than open prejudice of those people... what is the root of that... in the scheme of things none of the people on BB this year are terrabily likelable they are all pretty much self obbsessed, rude and aggressive with little to no concept of team work or commmunity building etc...

so we have no evidence that there is racsim goign on with in the house other than specultivly yet we have plently of external snobbish reaction to certain house mates based on their actions... and that's not class predudice...right cos it's fine to brand a group of people as racist with out a shred of evidence bar one stupid comment again taken out of context or at very best with out a context) but it's totally out of order to question the motivations or standpoints of those people so quick to judge...

lovey...


----------



## Belushi (Jun 28, 2005)

According to Digital Spy Saskia has spent most of the day snogging with Maxwell...


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 28, 2005)

witness said:
			
		

> S0 Sakia is apologetic to Makosi...after saying her breath smelt like 'dogshit'...just short of being racist.
> QUOTE]
> 
> What an absolute pile of dog shit.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> I don't think BB would show us if they said even worse stuff.



do you think that endermol would allow themselves to be left with a hung turkey of a tv prog if they were sued to fucker for breachign the broadcast standards act with regards to race/ racsim and racial abuse... thus risking the entire project and costing them millions in potential revenue for a cheap entertainment show....

they'd lose sponsorship and many other things ....

they wouldn't put people in there to start with who will affect their profits ...


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2005)

*to garf*

ok. that's your answer.

this is mine.

i still think there is more than a teeny bit of evidence that the pair of 'em are racist sly bigotted twats.

my point of view is not based on what people say on this thread, i'm going on what i have thought myself from watching the show. in fact, i thought it long before i posted it on this thread.  

but that's my view, and you've got yours. 

we disagree about a tv programme. 

no biggy is it? 

i still don't see don't see where class comes into it though. not at all.


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> According to Digital Spy Saskia has spent most of the day snogging with Maxwell...




yeah it's rather suss how she's acted so coy the whole time and yet last night, when suddenly there's a fit new housemate, she capitulates ....


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> yeah it's rather suss how she's acted so coy the whole time and yet last night, when suddenly there's a fit new housemate, she capitulates ....


 
gawd, saskia is SO predictable. 

last night, me and my lad were saying she'd do just this once the irish girl came in (despite the fact that she's shown no sign of fancying geezaboy back up till now.....)


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

Garf' mate... if you have to live with racism, daily (almost) racism... you learn to pick up the subleties that others might not see.  

I personally can see this within the house.  Saskia in particular.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> do you think that endermol would allow themselves to be left with a hung turkey of a tv prog if they were sued to fucker for breachign the broadcast standards act with regards to race/ racsim and racial abuse... thus risking the entire project and costing them millions in potential revenue for a cheap entertainment show....
> 
> they'd lose sponsorship and many other things ....
> 
> they wouldn't put people in there to start with who will affect their profits ...


no, which is why I said that BB wouldn't show it even if they had said worse stuff than the already quite dodgy things they have said.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> ok. that's your answer.
> 
> this is mine.
> 
> ...



no why would it be unless you start sticking words in my mouth... innit...





			
				foo said:
			
		

> ah, so it follows that i'm probably prejudiced against the working classes too.
> 
> hmmm, you learn something new every day.......



just like the machoistic twat tony accusing anyone defending the actions of some of the house mates of being automaticaly racist... 

no biggie at all if people want to slur others names with unsubstantiated bollocks in order to justify their point ...

It's perfectly fine...


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> no biggie at all if people want to slur others names with unsubstantiated bollocks in order to justify their point ...
> 
> It's perfectly fine...


which is what you did with me. Incidentally you're the first person in my whole entire life that has ever accused me of being anti-working class, so give your self a medal.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> Garf' mate... if you have to live with racism, daily (almost) racism... you learn to pick up the subleties that others might not see.
> 
> I personally can see this within the house.  Saskia in particular.



yeah cos being an arab in western society with pale skin is a fucking bowl of cherries at the moment right....

fuck off tony, you patronising twat...

----> clue thataway...

go get one ...

and what i can see having watch so much of this shit as to acutally feel like i'm a geek (god i'm such a geek need to get more of a life, watch the final 2 hours of 24 too so sad i never used to watch tv... grrrrrrr) i have to say your chatting shit...


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2005)

cool Garf, now lets not turn this thread into a mirror of the spiteful stuff going on in the house eh? 

it's a telly programme.

some of us don't like the saskia crew, some of us do. 

a chat about it is one of the things the programme makers intended i guess. a lighthearted discussion about human behaviour by people who like people-watching.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> which is what you did with me. Incidentally you're the first person in my whole entire life that has ever accused me of being anti-working class, so give your self a medal.




i haven't accused you of fuck all you prissy twat .... you choose to take my comments as directly aimed at you ...

guilty concense or summit...

your rope son you hung yourself with it....


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> just like the machoistic twat tony accusing anyone defending the actions of some of the house mates of being automaticaly racist...
> 
> no biggie at all if people want to slur others names with unsubstantiated bollocks in order to justify their point ...
> 
> It's perfectly fine...


"accusing anyone" - get a fucking grip Garf'... I said I detected racism on this thread even.  "I actually detect a hint of racism from a few posts on this thread if I'm honest. but I may be wrong" - being my actual words.  I didn't accuse anyone in particular... certainly not you, yet you threaten me and tell me to watch my step... now saying I'm masochistic.

that's why I love you man... gissa kiss eh! - over a few drinks maybe.  you can beat the hole off me with a BB video case...


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i haven't accused you of fuck all you prissy twat .... you choose to take my comments as directly aimed at you ...
> 
> guilty concense or summit...
> 
> your rope son you hung yourself with it....


no, you didn't say that at all did you? Jesus this is getting tedious.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> a chat about it is what the programme makers intended i reckon. a lighthearted discussion about human behaviour by people who like people-watching.



do yoyu think the program amkers would allow things which could be seen as either promotion or vilification (dependant on your view point) of racsim...

or would that deeper context get in the way of sales?


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> Garf' mate... if you have to live with racism, daily (almost) racism... you learn to pick up the subleties that others might not see.



Oh the irony!


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2005)

great, garf's now turned this thread into an insult fest.....


----------



## X-77 (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> your rope *son* you hung yourself with it....


sexist idiot!!


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> yeah cos being an arab in western society with pale skin is a fucking bowl of cherries at the moment right....
> 
> fuck off tony, you patronising twat...
> 
> ...


do you want a fucking medal or something Garf'....

you sound exactly like the kind of contestant they want in there.


----------



## foo (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> do yoyu think the program amkers would allow things which could be seen as either promotion or vilification (dependant on your view point) of racsim...
> 
> or would that deeper context get in the way of sales?



i have no idea what you're talking about. 

and i have no idea why you're getting so angry and calling people names.

i'm off.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> now saying I'm masochistic.



learn to read tony machoistic not masochisitic ... 

can you tell the difference.... i hopeso...

and you are certainly the former... i would hope that you are not the later too...


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat to X-77 said:
			
		

> i haven't accused you of fuck all you prissy twat .... you choose to take my comments as directly aimed at you ...


pot + kettle + black


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> do you want a fucking medal or something Garf'....
> 
> you sound exactly like the kind of contestant they want in there.



do you ...





			
				1798 said:
			
		

> Garf' mate... if you have to live with racism, daily (almost) racism... you learn to pick up the subleties that others might not see.
> 
> I personally can see this within the house. Saskia in particular.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> pot + kettle + black




racist...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 28, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> great, garf's now turned this thread into an insult fest.....




yes if you say so dear....


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> learn to read tony machoistic not masochisitic ...
> 
> can you tell the difference.... i hopeso...
> 
> and you are certainly the former... i would hope that you are not the later too...


whoops...am I bad.  machoistic eh!.... you're the one that started it you cretin. 

maybe you wanna piece of masochistic machoisticism's eh big boy.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> racist...


nah...using the term coloured would have been.  black is good.  it's correct.

wanna cup of tea mate.


----------



## easy g (Jun 28, 2005)

nominations.....that's spoilt the party!


----------



## Jayshat (Jun 28, 2005)

Well, what are the nominations ???

Two nights ago, on love BB, I was watching Maxwell chatting to his ho Anthony and common-as-muck Saskia and he started saying something like "Yeah, these people wearing Jamaican bandannas.." and the feed went, so either C4 covered the shite that he was gonna come out with or they provocatively cut the feed....why else would they?

Can't decide to vote for Maxwell and Saskia - both are heinous creatures. Craig is just their bitch...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 28, 2005)

Either way, I'm getting sick of the fucking sound going down several times a minute "for legal reasons"


----------



## kea (Jun 28, 2005)

hmmm. i reckon i'm voting max out this week.

oh and garf - leave it eh. as foo says, this is a light-hearted thread about a tv programme. if you want to have a serious discussion about racism please start a new thread.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

For what it's worth 1798, I do think makosi is fit, it's just I thought it would be funny to post that picture up of her. I also think Saskia, Vanessa, Sam, Orleith, Mary and Lesley are fit just incase you have a special interest in any of them too!


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

..


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> Makosi, imo, is a beautiful woman, a very beautiful woman. nicer than that pasty skinny false boobed Irish feckin eejit any day.



What do you mean by 'pasty'?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> What do you mean by 'pasty'?


Looks like a Klingon?


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

'Pasty' is referring to her complexion - right?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> what i mean is that it's hard for me to see how a single throwaway comment like that, which sounds to me like it was said in joking fashion in a consolatory way after the issue of 'ethnics' vs 'whites' was raised, is comparable to some of the other stuff quoted here from team saskia.
> i'd have to hear it in context to form a firm view. but if that one comment is all the evidence you can bring up of the 'divas'' racism, then i think you're on a hiding to nowhere tbh.


I think that comment is as racist as anything the others have said. I dont find it offensive or anything but then I wouldn't find the stuff the others said offensive either* (but others on here do) 


(*what I can remember em saying, if they said summat completely racist then I would take that back)


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> 'Pasty' is referring to her complexion - right?


No he means like a Cornish pasty! Like a Klingon!


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> No he means like a Cornish pasty! Like a Klingon!









Oh, I get him! I see the resemblance


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

"Top 'o da mornin ta ya"

"Dirty tree an a tird"

Now can you see the resemblence?!


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> "Top 'o da mornin ta ya"
> 
> "Dirty tree an a tird"
> 
> Now can you see the resemblence?!



Yeah, that's her alright.

'Pasty'! 

Fucking racist arsehole!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2005)

Why the hell wasn't Vanetha up with Maxsia? I had her at 15/1 to go and she even admitted to Kemal that she ate an orange - thus failing her task - ffs! Having her up would have made for better tv this week too as the new housmates flaoated between two equally strong camps. What are Endemol playing at?

Anyway: eviction betting this week.

Saskia 1/4
Maxwell 11/4

Hmm, not much doing really. I can't see the odds swinging round again as they have for the last four evictions. And, of course, the women tend to go when put up against men. I suppose if they edit Max really badly it might be worth a punt. Do they now regard him as a liability and want him out because of his scabby antics? I guess we'll see tonight, but I think I'll pass this round...


----------



## jiggajagga (Jun 28, 2005)

Maxwell
Alco.
Bully
Chav
Dirty
Out out out out out out out out out!!!! Its got to be worth a few pence of anyones money to see what that animal has got coming! VOTE VOTE!!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

Sakias out then!

What next?


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 28, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Chav



*post reported*


----------



## rednblack (Jun 28, 2005)

right, i'm going to break the habit of a life time and actually vote for maxwell the rich mockney racist faux wideboy bullying cunt

i'm still not convinced saskia is actually racist, and i'm glad vanessa is not up, though i dont like her - she would have gone and i want to see maxwell out


----------



## rednblack (Jun 28, 2005)

maxwell is not a chav, he's a total fake


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> Fucking racist arsehole!


I was laughing up to this point... but there's no need for that now is there, apart from the correct use of arse as opposed to ass.  5 out of 10. 

doesn't matter what my definition of pasty is anyway, it's mine... and btw I'm Irish too... I wasn't ever referring to racism against self...

you and Garf should apply next year.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 28, 2005)

Maxwell and Saskia. Hmmmmmmmm.

This is a tough one. I absolutely detest them both, but _at the end of the day_ I want to see Saskia suffer. I want to see her nose rubbed in the dirt of her defeat. I want to see her ignored as Anthony tries it on with Orlaith and Craig tries to disappear up Mikosi's bum or something.

So it has to be Maxwell. Out you go you rich mockney faker.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> I was laughing up to this point... but there's no need for that now is there, apart from the correct use of arse as opposed to ass.  5 out of 10.
> 
> doesn't matter what my definition of pasty is anyway, it's mine... and btw I'm Irish too... I wasn't ever referring to racism against self...
> 
> you and Garf should apply next year.



You have your own definition of the words you use on public boards? For anyone else reading your posts, you simply made a negative comment about her complexion. You were sensitive enough to take a silly picture of Makosi seriously because it didn't reflect the beauty you see in her. You just strike me as someone who is uncomfortable with race generally. Was it you who said you had a black girlfriend (not sure about that)? If so then maybe it's made you a bit too race sensitive.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 28, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> Was it you who said you had a black girlfriend (not sure about that)? If so then maybe it's made you a bit too race sensitive.



i also seem to remember him getting a bollocking for saying that he and his mates use racial slurs at each other

doesnt sound too sensitive to me - and i don't see what having a black girlfriend would have to do with it, more likely to make someone sensitive to racism, but over sensitive?


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> i also seem to remember him getting a bollocking for saying that he and his mates use racial slurs at each other
> 
> doesnt sound too sensitive to me - and i don't see what having a black girlfriend would have to do with it, more likely to make someone sensitive to racism, but over sensitive?



Why 'sensitive' and not 'over-sensitive'?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2005)

New eviction odds (Paddypower):

Maxwell to go - 3/1
Saskia to go - 1/5

They came in a little then drifted out again. I wonder what the highlights bring?

*ponders*


----------



## rednblack (Jun 28, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> Why 'sensitive' and not 'over-sensitive'?



why over sensitive and not sensitive?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 28, 2005)

Tonight's eppy "contains scenes of a sexual nature"    

Saskia on Makosi: "I'm nominating Makosi cos she thinks she's the queen of the house". Pots and kettles anyone?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 28, 2005)

saskia's gutted if she's out, as no-one will remember her


----------



## scooter_uk (Jun 28, 2005)

The public have to keep Maxwell in, just to see him discovered face down and bloated in the pool as his 'beloved' sobs into her egg soaked hankie in a safe house......

Mwah


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 28, 2005)

DEAR GOD!!!!!

No pizes for guessing what Saskia and Maxwell were up to under the duvet, thanks to the transmitters.

Although I did think she was a bit of a tease to him though. Which wasn't very nice.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 28, 2005)

Saskia and Maxwell were getting a bit "handy"    

And what a surprise, Saskia's all over him like a rash   

Whatever! Minger!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

Insecure sex dancing anyone?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

hahaha

sex and bums

love it


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 28, 2005)

How can they do it when other people are in the room???????

Ha ha ha , coitus interuptus on national TV.   

Private snog my arse.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 28, 2005)

Shagging????


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 28, 2005)

pathetic innit, whatever you two do, one of you is going 

I think I'll vote maxwell off.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

oh those faces........



the joy


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 28, 2005)

Anything of a sexual nature is a bit sordid really, given the environment. At least Stu and Michelle were more lovesick than anything, which was kind of sweet (and sometimes annoying).

Did you see the look on her face when everyone worked out what they were up to and laughed at them? She was well pissed off.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 28, 2005)

rednblack/tma1... shabby from you both, very shabby.  

anyway...




			
				science said:
			
		

> you have to lick it before you stick it


genius.


----------



## han (Jun 28, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> pathetic innit, whatever you two do, one of you is going



innit!

ha ha haaaaaaaa aha ha haaaaaa  

Saskia is so false! She only apologised to Makosi cos she knows she's up for eviction and would rather Maxwell went first....and they're desperate to try and get some public favour but they obviously have no idea what people on the outside think of them.

I couldn't believe it when Saskia said to Craig that Maxwell was more popular in the house than him, to his face (and he agreed, what a wimp)!

God this is getting funny.

It just goes to show - NICE (and interesting) people always win Big Brother. Nasty, arrogant people don't.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Anything of a sexual nature is a bit sordid really, given the environment. At least Stu and Michelle were more lovesick than anything, which was kind of sweet (and sometimes annoying).
> 
> Did you see the look on her face when everyone worked out what they were up to and laughed at them? She was well pissed off.




Thats no 1 comedy moment for me.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 28, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> rednblack/tma1... shabby from you both, very shabby.



in what way was i disagreeing with you?


----------



## chio (Jun 28, 2005)

I've just texted to get rid of Maxwell - 25p well spent I think


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh yea when Saskia does it it's desparation but when Makosi did it she was soooooooo cool! Come on hurry up immigration officials!! Get her out!!

Also I think Makosi should be banned from nominating for influencing the votes. If Anthony and Maxwell can be banned for the little they did then surely Makosi should be for doing that cider trick with the prescise intentions of getting everyone to vote for Saskia and Maxwell - and it worked!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 28, 2005)

no one's cool for doing sex stuff, ok kids?


----------



## Melinda (Jun 28, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Anything of a sexual nature is a bit sordid really, given the environment. At least Stu and Michelle were more lovesick than anything, which was kind of sweet (and sometimes annoying).
> 
> Did you see the look on her face when everyone worked out what they were up to and laughed at them? She was well pissed off.


Science's whoops mad me pee! Everyone pointing and laughing, even Anthony. The look on Saskia's face...    Priceless!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> no one's cool for doing sex stuff, ok kids?


Yeaaaaaa!!! I'm the coolest person in the world!!!!!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2005)

New odds:

Saskia 1/6  
Maxwell 7/2

I don't think I'm touching this one - might have a cheeky tenner on Maxwell so I don't kick myself later, but really... is this the end of a beautiful thing?

I can't stand the pair of them, but the highlights edit utterly destroyed Saskia and I can't see a way back for her. She's gone.

Bye bye.

(Science - "Eurgh! Butt-cheek!")


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

VOTE OUT MAXWELL

Sarc-i-a will be lost without him and will become very funny because of it.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> New odds:
> 
> Saskia 1/6
> Maxwell 7/2
> ...




Worth a tenner, I think it may swing.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yeaaaaaa!!! I'm the coolest person in the world!!!!!!!




Well done


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

Nah Saskia's gone!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Science's whoops mad me pee! Everyone pointing and laughing, even Anthony. The look on Saskia's face...    Priceless!




It was such a beautiful moment


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Nah Saskia's gone!




Probably.

But I'm with the pathetic outside chance, if only for comedy value.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Well done


It's ok, I try my hardest and yea, it's nice to get a bit of recognition for my work, so thanks


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 28, 2005)

Way to cling on to a sinking ship, Craig 

I did feel sorry for Eugiene when he was talking to the others, who, despite offering encouraging words, were clearly humouring him, and prolly had a gigle when he'd gone


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 28, 2005)

eugene to win! he's teh


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> It's ok, I try my hardest and yea, it's nice to get a bit of recognition for my work, so thanks




I'd vote for ya.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 28, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'd vote for ya.


What? Like when I was in the final four right?!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What? Like when I was in the final four right?!




Of course, you'll be noticed by then.

copyright saskia


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Worth a tenner, I think it may swing.



The last four evictions have. Very profitably too, I might add.

However, the highlights generally reflect which way the tide is turning, and tonight's portrayed Saskia in the worst light possible as (basically) a fat slag. The sound of her bangles rattling away as she gave Max a hand-job will haunt me forever. *pukes*

Given that it's rare that a female wins a vote against a male, given that Maxwell is an Endemol employee and given that he's trying to fade into the background and re-establish his 'cheeky chappie' persona since 'scab-gate' (and a probable final warning) I can't see a such a swing happening.

I say we rest on our laurels and resume betting hostilities next week.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 28, 2005)

dodgepot said:
			
		

> eugene to win! he's teh



Eugiene's a cock!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The last four evictions have. Very profitably too, I might add.
> 
> However, the highlights generally reflect which way the tide is turning, and tonight's portrayed Saskia in the worst light possible as (basically) a fat slag. The sound of her bangles rattling away as she gave Max a hand-job will haunt me forever. *pukes*
> 
> ...




You have impeccable logic.


----------



## cathal marcs (Jun 28, 2005)

Jesus how the mighty have fallen. Ice princess saskia is really getting desperate after tonights BB. With a new beauty in the house her being nominated and she knows it and even acting interested in Maxwell to save her skin.  Get her out now shes EVIL!!!!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

cathal marcs said:
			
		

> Jesus how the mighty have fallen. Ice princess saskia is really getting desperate after tonights BB. With a new beauty in the house her being nominated and she knows it and even acting interested in Maxwell to save her skin.  Get her out now shes EVIL!!!!




And her plus points are?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 28, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> You have impeccable logic.



One tries...

I posted a load of stuff on here last week on how to make money from the Rob/Derek eviction: getting on Rob early, when to lay off against Derek etc. 
And did anyone hop on? Did they bollocks...


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> One tries...
> 
> I posted a load of stuff on here last week on how to make money from the Rob/Derek eviction: getting on Rob early, when to lay off against Derek etc.
> And did anyone hop on? Did they bollocks...




I want to know about your next tip.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 29, 2005)

I think Craig was right to confront Nasty Nick the way he did. Did you see the look on that boundah's face? Right shitting himself, he was.  

I think the body-painting's got a bit out of hand, though.   

Nun woman to win.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 29, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I want to know about your next tip.



My next tip is to not bother this week.   

The trick - as I'm sure you know - is not to bet on a particular housmate going, but to bet on an odds swing occuring. Using the Derek/Roberto example, it was possible to get on Roberto at 11/4 when the eviction results were announced. Derek was unbackable at 1/2. 
Co-relating the live feed and DS updates (Roberto a nice, amusing chap, Derek asleep) with the first highlight show (Roberto anonymous, Derek cutting and witty), it was obvious that the odds were going to swing rapidly.
They did: by the final day it was possible to lay off on Derek at 2/1 and make money no matter who won.
The first four evictions followed this pattern, but I can't see it happening this week.

Now watch it all go pear-shaped


----------



## Melinda (Jun 29, 2005)

*Bigger fish to fry, BUT Craig..... Grrrrrrr*

oooh! Not posted on him yet,  but he is VILE. I LOATHE him. 

So sly, pathetic and desperate to be liked. You just see what kind of kid he was in school,  desperate to ingratiate himself with the cool kids. Its always the weakest bully the on the edge of the group, who would turn on other people he percieved as  even weaker in order to curry favour with the cool kids, (who hate him anyway and just keep him around for sport- example tonight when  Saskia said more people liked Maxwell than Craig and Craig  agreed! ). 

The weak ones in the group are always the most viscious because they are so desperate to impress.

THere are others who irritate me in the house and behaviour I have found out of order,  but I ACTIVELY dislike Craig. His needyness and studied bitchiness and swearing is  repellent.  Rant ended.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 29, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> It just goes to show - NICE (and interesting) people always win Big Brother.



Rubbish - Kate Lawler won it and she's as dull as ditchwater, neither was she particularly nice.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 29, 2005)

and Cameron won, and he was just plain boring and bigoted.


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

is it just me then who thought maxwell came across worse than saskia last night? 

anyway, in my great tradition of backing losers in BB  i'm voting for maxwell to go. this is for several reasons - 

1) i reckon maxwell has more chance of staging a resurgence, if he stays in, than saskia would. therefore if you dislike both of them it makes sense for him to go now, as saskia won't make it to the final 3 anyway.

2) saskia is imo dim rather than bad. obviously that doesn't excuse her, but .... maxwell however, when he's pushing craig around for example, seems to have a really nasty streak in him - like a little boy enjoying pulling wings off flies.

3) it's about time another bloke went, BB gets ridiculous every year because of the number of women evicted early on. keep the numbers even-ish.

4) i give saskia some credit for apologising to makosi, she seemed honest about it to me - and she took the wind out of makosi's sails  a sign that perhaps without maxwell to occupy her, she could be quite an entertaining rival to makosi?

5) maxwell's blatant ogling of orlaith was completely without regard for saskia - despite the fact that he should know she's ruined her reputation in the house by clubbing up with him so much and not spending enough time with other housemates. i felt really sorry for her when she was basically offering it to maxwell on a plate simply to get his attention back; yes it's insecure, needy and could be construed as manipulative, but i know i've been in a similar position in the past and it's horrible 

6) scabgate etc - no redeeming maxwell in my eyes after that

7) as others have said - fake mockney rich boy

8) his close connections with endemol

9) i think ant and craig would be a lot happier with him gone, and would be able to build bridges with the rest of the house; i don't think their gang would fragment as much if saskia were to go.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 29, 2005)

hahahahahahaha the foul twosome to be broken up! fantastic - maxwell has as kea noted more chance of making a resurgence, so max out this week, saskia will follow shortly after - the two thick rude cunts deserve each other.....   

'we're fucked in't we' - yes you are


----------



## rednblack (Jun 29, 2005)

some good reasons from kea there

vote early, vote often - maxwell out!


----------



## Griff (Jun 29, 2005)

Yep, the mockney twat has to go.    Wanker!


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

rofl, from the Channel 4 website - 



> Eugene has caused a storm in a teacup by offering to make a brew for Anthony and treading on Craig's toes in the process.
> 
> "This bloke has been in here a day and has tried to make [Anthony] a cup of tea," Craig said tetchily in the Diary Room with Anthony. Apparently by making this kind offer of refreshment, Eugene strayed dangerously into Craig's territory.


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

and orlaith's been bitching about saskia already apparently  
if she goes, who's betting orlaith will be winding maxwell round her little finger in no time?!


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

and ...



> During a bitching marathon in the bedroom, Derek told Vanessa that Craig had called her Miss Piggy behind her back.
> 
> Clearly delighted in revealing this nugget of gossip, the Tory schemer recounted overhearing Craig's comment while they were in the garden.
> 
> "What's a Miss Piggy?" Makosi asked. Vanessa hadn't heard of The Muppets either.



oh dear oh dear. never heard of the muppets?!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2005)

> During a bitching marathon in the bedroom, Derek told Vanessa that Craig had called her Miss Piggy behind her back.
> 
> Clearly delighted in revealing this nugget of gossip, the Tory schemer recounted overhearing Craig's comment while they were in the garden.
> 
> "What's a Miss Piggy?" Makosi asked. Vanessa hadn't heard of The Muppets either.



Well, clearly Craig hasn't seen it, either


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

eh? i thought it was quite an astute comment - for craig


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2005)

> "This bloke has been in here a day and has tried to make [Anthony] a cup of tea," Craig said tetchily in the Diary Room with Anthony.



And shall hence forth be refered to, by myself, as teas maid


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 29, 2005)

loved it yesterday when Science was winding Anthony up in nominations by calling him 'tweedle dum', and all Anthony could come up with as a riposte was a stammering 'you're fookin ugly man fook off you ugly etc etc' -


----------



## innit (Jun 29, 2005)

apparently (according to ds forum), Science has christened Maxwell, Anthony and Craig "Tweedledum, Tweedledee and Tweedletwat"


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 29, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> apparently (according to ds forum), Science has christened Maxwell, Anthony and Craig "Tweedledum, Tweedledee and Tweedletwat"



Currently, I have

The bitch queen
Fairwell
Teas Maid
Mekosi

I'm tempted to name Science after a board member he reminds me of, but I shall resist


----------



## X-77 (Jun 29, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> loved it yesterday when Science was winding Anthony up in nominations by calling him 'tweedle dum', and all Anthony could come up with as a riposte was a stammering 'you're fookin ugly man fook off you ugly etc etc' -


yeah, love it. And to Maxwell: "I know a 101 people like you but there ain't no one like Science"..plus the constant chatter from him while everyone around him is telling him to zip it - he's a great wind-up merchant!! 

I'm struggling with deciding who should go this week - I think I agree that Maxwell should probably go though, as Kea has pointed out, there's the danger Endemol's golden boy could bounce back if he stay's in so...

*MAXWELL OUT!!!*

have been checking out DS after hearing so much about it here and they have a poll of most disliked person. Maxwell is in the lead with over 400 votes and the next one down is Makosi with about a 100. Saskia has about a 100 too. So if that's in any way representative, hopefully it will be 'wide boy' Max out on Friday. 

btw, does he really have 'close connections' with endemol then??


----------



## marshall (Jun 29, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> saskia's gutted if she's out, as no-one will remember her



I saw that too. 

"No one who goes out now is ever remembered". And because that's what she wants so badly, she's got my vote.


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> btw, does he really have 'close connections' with endemol then??




i don't have time to go back through this thread but someone posted a couple of weeks ago about the fact that he's done a previous endemol show plus he was in the BB trial run last year and he's done another non-endemol show too iirc.
i may be being a bit paranoid but it seems to me that you can kinda tell he's had this experience, in the early weeks he knew how to present himself for the cameras, his little catchphrases etc - i think his experience goes some way to explaining his early popularity, cos he knew what he was doing. his real self is showing through now tho.


----------



## J77 (Jun 29, 2005)

LOL 

BB just got slightly amusing 

Shagging to stay in the house 

Slapskia out I reckon - she's just rubbish.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 29, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> i think his experience goes some way to explaining his early popularity, cos he knew what he was doing. his real self is showing through now tho.



asbolutely - remember maxwell isnt even his real name ffs - and if he's not dodgy, then he just appears to be because he is a 'genuine' fake in real life as well


----------



## Griff (Jun 29, 2005)

Missed it last night, was mockney tosser shagging Saskia?


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

D-S poll has saskia staying!!

Maxwell    526 votes - 59.50% 
Saskia    358 votes - 40.50%


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 29, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Missed it last night, was mockney tosser shagging Saskia?



Aye, there appeared to be a bit of slap and tickle under the duvet. Wtf was wrong with the loft anyway?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 29, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Missed it last night, was mockney tosser shagging Saskia?



yeh think she wanked him off, then they had an interrupted shag......


----------



## on_the_fly (Jun 29, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Aye, there appeared to be a bit of slap and tickle under the duvet. Wtf was wrong with the loft anyway?




I think that them doing that was a blatent DONT GET RID OF US ploy.


Shame it wont work as they are BOTH up for eviction, funny as fuck IMO


----------



## exosculate (Jun 29, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> asbolutely - remember maxwell isnt even his real name ffs - and if he's not dodgy, then he just appears to be because he is a 'genuine' fake in real life as well


Maxwell is his real name.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 29, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Maxwell is his real name.



no it isn't.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 29, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> no it isn't.




His best mate calls him Max - is he in some sort of conspiracy too?


----------



## on_the_fly (Jun 29, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> no it isn't.




In best pantomime voice ---- OOOHHH YES IT IS..



I have no idea really though


----------



## aqua (Jun 29, 2005)

cos saskia just wanted to get votes to keep her in


----------



## innit (Jun 29, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> no it isn't.


What is his real name then?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 29, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> What is his real name then?




Max


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 29, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> I think that them doing that was a blatent DONT GET RID OF US ploy.
> 
> 
> Shame it wont work as they are BOTH up for eviction, funny as fuck IMO



For sure but it was too little too late. The wideboy's rankings have gone through the floor; while widegirl is showing her true colours as a shallow, self-obsessed ignoramus.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 29, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Currently, I have
> 
> The bitch queen
> Fairwell
> ...




I suggest 'Hair Flick' for Shagskia


----------



## J77 (Jun 29, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I suggest 'Hair Flick' for Shagskia


Nah, Slapskia should be 'High Street'


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 29, 2005)

Saskia really let herself down on BB last night even if the editing was very unfavourable.  Shame really as when relaxed and not worrying about the cameras she is easily the best female in the house.  Despite her desperate measures she has still shown more integrity over 5 weeks than makosi and Vanessa.  

I'd like to give her a chance but after last night shes definitely gone.  I don't think the weirdos on DS are representative of anything.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 29, 2005)

It was neck and neck on the AOL poll last night (which is usually quite accurate) but today it's putting Maxwell in the lead to stay


----------



## J77 (Jun 29, 2005)

Like HH said - you can't go by internet opinion.

People will see Saskia doing whatever to Maxwell and vote her out.

That's what I reckon anyway...

Of course, a few will see M doing whatever to S but only a few


----------



## Numbers (Jun 29, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Saskia really let herself down on BB last night even if the editing was very unfavourable.  Shame really as when relaxed and not worrying about the cameras she is easily the best female in the house.  Despite her desperate measures she has still shown more integrity over 5 weeks than makosi and Vanessa.  .


lol... best female in the house.  lol, integrity.... it's a gameshow for wannabees... integrity my arse.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 29, 2005)

Thats right best female in the house.  Just people seem a bit forgetful when others have cheapened themselves the same way.


----------



## han (Jun 29, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> oooh! Not posted on him yet,  but he is VILE. I LOATHE him.
> 
> So sly, pathetic and desperate to be liked. You just see what kind of kid he was in school,  desperate to ingratiate himself with the cool kids. Its always the weakest bully the on the edge of the group, who would turn on other people he percieved as  even weaker in order to curry favour with the cool kids, (who hate him anyway and just keep him around for sport- example tonight when  Saskia said more people liked Maxwell than Craig and Craig  agreed! ).
> 
> ...



Oh yes I totally agree with all that. He is a highly unpleasant person. A snake! He changes whatever he says to try to impress whoever he's talking to. I think Craig will be the next to go after Maxwell and Saskia.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 29, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Thats right best female in the house.  Just people seem a bit forgetful when others have cheapened themselves the same way.


they're all contestants.  the more they cheapen themselves is what keeps it entertaining... it's not about who has more integrity.  

what is it about her you think makes her the best, honest Q by the way.


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

craig won't be up for the public vote tho! nobody in the house is nominating him.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 29, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> craig won't be up for the public vote tho! nobody in the house is nominating him.




I think Craig, Maxwell and possibly Science will be up next week.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2005)

Saskia is an ignorant racist - why are people willing to see beyond this? Surely this is enough to despise her despite her assets?


----------



## J77 (Jun 29, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Surely this is enough to despise her despite her assets?


She has assets?!?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 29, 2005)

Two of them


----------



## J77 (Jun 29, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Two of them


Brain cells?


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 29, 2005)

1798 said:
			
		

> they're all contestants.  the more they cheapen themselves is what keeps it entertaining... it's not about who has more integrity.
> 
> what is it about her you think makes her the best, honest Q by the way.



It doesn't entertain me.  Its fine to watch a few car crash contestants ala Jade/Kitten but people respond just as well to genuine romance/friendship/humour when it arises.

I've more or less had this conversation a few pages up.   I wasn't going to buy the racist stuff as the monologues are full of bullsh1t said to get them inside or can be easily manipulated by C4 to create a caricature.  It's all about interpretation I suppose - I personally find it hard tio believe anybody who says they wants to be a footballers wife generally means it - others would disagree.

I don't think saskias perfect and only has herself to blame for her imminent eviction on last nights BB but for the 5 weeks, whilst makosi and vanessa have been extremely two faced and hypocritical ( 2 characteristics I can't abide or be entertained by) she has made genuine friendships and hasn't acted as sly in my opinion.  People interpret her looks/actions as false - I think its more boredom.


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

looks like orlaith is already shimmying up to maxwell ... i think i might start to dislike her soon ...


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jun 29, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> looks like orlaith is already shimmying up to maxwell ... i think i might start to dislike her soon ...



wasn't she a bit of a bitch in the secret garden already though?  with kinga trying on 'her' clothes, getting eugiene on side to make her 'give me back someone else clothes fatty' thing seem like she was in the right, she was painting in very little the girl was only trying stuff on.  but then after saying she was jealous of her was nice as pie when she called her back in


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

yeah i thought she was being a bit nasty then too; i mean, kinga was only trying the clothes on ffs, no need to be so precious about it!!


----------



## J77 (Jun 29, 2005)

She's obviously just another freak chosen to join the circus that is bb6.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 29, 2005)

would really want a fat sweaty minger like klinga trying on your clothes?

fuck that


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 29, 2005)

I did feel quite sorry for Kinga, she seemed pretty down on herself saying how no one ever chose her and that....


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 29, 2005)

How is Maxwell a 'fake mockney rich boy' then kea?

In what way is he fake - is he not from London? Is he pretending to be poor? What?


----------



## rednblack (Jun 29, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I did feel quite sorry for Kinga, she seemed pretty down on herself saying how no one ever chose her and that....



i didnt, however to be fair i wouldnt want anyone wearing my clothes


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

that's what his persona seems like to me, geri.
not knowing him personally, i have no way of verifying what his background is (although there have been rumours as i'm sure you've read). nor do i have any way of verifying what the background of the other contestants is. hence any comment on their characters is necessarily restricted to our impressions of the persona they are presenting. that's what BB is about - you present a persona. vacuous members of the public with too much time on their hands judge you and bitch about you.
i know you disagree because you like him. that doesn't stop me from having my own view, however.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 29, 2005)

maxwell just come across as a fake geezer in the jamie oliver mold only more irritating tbh - i've got nothing against saskia and agree with harold hill on her, but something just doesnt ring true with maxwell, call it gut instinct


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jun 29, 2005)

I thought Kinga was very likeable and I felt for her immensely when she was rejected and humiliated so ruthlessly, especially when insufferable, two-faced cunt Eugene gleefully added insult to injury by gloating: "it's because you can be a bit much", or whatever he said. The retarded fucking moronic child.  

And FYI rednblack, Kinga was neither fat nor sweaty. She was a real woman as opposed to a boyish, shapeless, plastic stick like Orlaith. Fit? Sure - if you happen to be a thirteen-year-old boy.  

Makosi has completely fucked up too. I was on her side, but not now the silly twunt's flippantly got rid of the only interesting and socially adequate new housemate - and in the cruellest possible way. Does she realize what she's done by saddling us with these boring, narcissistic fucktards...?  

Once again, Kinga summed it up effortlessly in the diary room. I quote: "Orlaith - she moisturises, and...?". Nice one.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 29, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> And FYI rednblack, Kinga was neither fat nor sweaty. She was a real woman as opposed to a boyish, shapeless, plastic stick like Orlaith. Fit? Sure - if you happen to be a thirteen-year-old boy.



I totally agree with you. 

Have you seen the shape of Orlaith's arse? It's flipping _square! _


----------



## rednblack (Jun 29, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> And FYI rednblack, Kinga was neither fat nor sweaty. She was a real woman as opposed to a boyish, shapeless, plastic stick like Orlaith. Fit? Sure - if you happen to be a thirteen-year-old boy.



kinga was both, she was also exceedingly and irritatingly stupid  don't fancy orleith either mind


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

i thought it was very cruel on kinga. yes i know that they all choose to let themselves in for it when they sign up for BB, but i did feel the BB producers stepped over a line there.


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Have you seen the shape of Orlaith's arse? It's flipping _square! _





to be fair, she wears a g string all the time and they do have that unfortunate effect on anyone's arse, i find, even the shapliest.
yet another reason not to wear them imo!


----------



## Allan (Jun 29, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Once again, Kinga summed it up effortlessly in the diary room. I quote: "Orlaith - she moisturises, and...?". Nice one.








"Moisturise me!"


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 29, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> kinga was both



If she's fat then so am I. Come and call me fat to my face!


----------



## Looby (Jun 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> If she's fat then so am I. Come and call me fat to my face!



Well said Geri, she seemed like the average woman to me. The clothes she was given were pretty unflattering. Not many would look good in that dress she was evicted in, it didn't even fit her.

rednblack- even if she was fat, why does that matter?
Is everyone in the house just supposed to be eye candy? IMO Big Brother would probably be a lot more interesting without all the wannabe page 3 stunnas like that evil, racist, bullying bitch Saskia.


----------



## foamy (Jun 29, 2005)

saskia has to go.
does she not realise that if you are anything other than genuine the cameras see right through you?
i can't believe she said "if you go out half way through noone remembers you" and set about getting remembered as some dirty slapper.
classy


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 29, 2005)

Next time I see rednblack, I am going to bounce him with my belly!


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> rednblack- even if she was fat, why does that matter?




yeah!!!
rednblack, you're in trouble now!!


----------



## Looby (Jun 29, 2005)

The longer BB goes on this year the more I hate the housemates unlike any other year when they grow on me.

Love Makosi and hope she wins. She really knows how to wind the others up but she isn't vindictive. Mawell deserved that cider thing for when he changed the shopping list.

Kinda like Kemal and much as I can't stand Derek he does make me laugh.

Hate Saskia, Maxwell and Anthony as I think they are all bullies.
Vanessa is a sly gossiping bitch too.

The others I'm just indifferent to.


----------



## foo (Jun 29, 2005)

kea - somewhere you wrote about saskia's apology to makosi last night (or whenever it was). i agree with you, fair play to her because she was upfront with her apology, and it can't have been easy. she redemed herself in my eyes...............a little bit.   

although saying that, as makosi said, saskia must've been brewing some pretty dark &  twisted thoughts about her all this time - because most of the stuff she was coming out with during that wierd rage had fuck all to do with cider....  

and what was all that 'black' shite she started coming out with during the party....?   

nah, i've changed my miind. 

she has no redeeming features!


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm not a regular viewer, _but..._ 

...last night they showed Maxwell and Saskia having a shag under the covers, right?  

Five minutes ago I just saw an ad for tonight's show which mentioned nominations and how it was going to affect those two.  

I'm getting confused: _did they shag when/'cos they knew they'd been nominated, or had they not yet been nominated when they were shagging?_

I think I'm getting mixed up between the 'live' and the 'highlights' bits...


----------



## foo (Jun 29, 2005)

i honestly think it was an act of desperation for the pair of them. 

embarrassing and cringeworthy.


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 29, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> I'm getting confused: _did they shag when/'cos they knew they'd been nominated, or had they not yet been nominated when they were shagging?_



They did it _after_ they knew they were up for nomination - Maxwell would have done it at any point previously, I think, but Saskia was giving him the cold shoulder when he tried it on before. Now that she faces the public vote, she is trying to keep herself in and is doing whatever she can to make herself more interesting and less likely to be voted off, even if it means Maxwell going instead of her. TBH, I think she's probably scored a major own goal though.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 29, 2005)

I was thinking that so far nobody has grown on me, kemal's ok, but there's no one shining through for me.

I thought it was a shame kinga went, she was bonkers - loved it when she said that they wouldn't get heard on their secret forays into the house for food, because she'd take her shoes off  

definately voting max out, like others have said, he's resourceful enough to integrate into the group without saskia, but it's doubtful weather she would. saying that though she wants it enough to probably try very hard to do so, but I think she'll find it too hard and the others probably won't let it happen.

as for derek, this week it's like he's not been there, I'd forgotton he was there until I saw him pop up and make a funny face briefly last night. but then he's not going to feature when it comes to the editing this week, far too much other stuff going on.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Next time I see rednblack, I am going to bounce him with my belly!



 , i'll bounce you back with my fat arse  

seriously though, as i said kinga is a real woman, and i prefer the curvy look on women to stick insects like orlaith - however it is possible to have generously proportioned (*cold sweat* is that unsexist enough?  ) woman who is very attractive, and one who acts like a big sweaty minger - kinga fell into the second catagory imo, after all geri didnt get her breast out and wave it at me when i met her (at least i think i would have remembered)

*stops digging*

anyway i weigh 14 stone, and i'm only 5'9 (i think)


----------



## kea (Jun 29, 2005)

my favourite line from the whole thing so far is the very first thing kemal said - about his headscarf, when he was entering the house.   it makes me smile just thinking about it. "don't let me down, bitch!"


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> They did it _after_ they knew they were up for nomination - Maxwell would have done it at any point previously, I think, but Saskia was giving him the cold shoulder when he tried it on before. Now that she faces the public vote, she is trying to keep herself in and is doing whatever she can to make herself more interesting and less likely to be voted off, even if it means Maxwell going instead of her. TBH, I think she's probably scored a major own goal though.



Ah, thanks for clarifying everything I suspected.   

_<goes back to state of happy ignorance>_


----------



## Looby (Jun 29, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> They did it _after_ they knew they were up for nomination - Maxwell would have done it at any point previously, I think, but Saskia was giving him the cold shoulder when he tried it on before. Now that she faces the public vote, she is trying to keep herself in and is doing whatever she can to make herself more interesting and less likely to be voted off, even if it means Maxwell going instead of her. TBH, I think she's probably scored a major own goal though.



It just made her look cheap and desperate. Everyone knows she doesn't fancy Maxwell and is just doing it for the attention. I think it had a lot to do with the attention Maxwell was getting from Orlaith and I agree with others that Saskia will find it much harder that Maxwell to integrate herself with the group again.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 29, 2005)

Latest eviction odds (Paddypower)

Saskia 1/8 (woah there!)
Maxwell 5/2


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 29, 2005)

Changed my mind again.  Would like to see saskia go now for two reasons.  First because some weirdos are desperate to see her be bullied and publicly humiliated next week by the other girls and 2nd because I'm sick of the twats every year who try and be tactical 'Oh if Max doesn't go this week he'll win'.  Boo fucking hoo.  rather that than the smug wankers trying to dictate voting to the rest of us getting their way.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 29, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Changed my mind again.  Would like to see saskia go now for two reasons.  First because some weirdos are desperate to see her be bullied and publicly humiliated next week by the other girls and 2nd because I'm sick of the twats every year who try and be tactical 'Oh if Max doesn't go this week he'll win'.  Boo fucking hoo.  rather that than the smug wankers trying to dictate voting to the rest of us getting their way.


1) who said anything about saskia being bullied and humiliated by the other girls next week and furthermore where have you ever seen any evidence that saskia would take any shit off anyone anyway?? you seem to have the impression that she is some poor vulnerable passive person - she is clearly not.

2) who are these 'smug wankers' and who are the 'rest of us'? In case you have failed to notice, people who like Saskia & co seem to be in the minority, on this board and the other one.   And I haven't seen anyone trying to 'dicate' voting - who are you referring to??


----------



## rednblack (Jun 29, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Changed my mind again.  Would like to see saskia go now for two reasons.  First because some weirdos are desperate to see her be bullied and publicly humiliated next week by the other girls and 2nd because I'm sick of the twats every year who try and be tactical 'Oh if Max doesn't go this week he'll win'.  Boo fucking hoo.  rather that than the smug wankers trying to dictate voting to the rest of us getting their way.



no, keep saskia in - she will start to improve relations with the others, and interesting dynamics between her, orleith, and makosi will come into play imo - things will just get more boring if maxwell stays in 

saskia will not get bullied or humiliated she is too strong and clever


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jun 29, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> saskia will not get bullied or humiliated she is too strong and clever


 are we talking about the same person?   she has only managed her relative power by surrounding herself with fawning males. new boy didnt seem too impressed with her tongue action and the other boys have the lovely orlaith to focus their attention on now. im not saying saskia will be bullied - but if left in she would certainly be isolated and hence humiliated by the lack of attention


----------



## Looby (Jun 29, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> are we talking about the same person?   she has only managed her relative power by surrounding herself with fawning males. new boy didnt seem too impressed with her tongue action and the other boys have the lovely orlaith to focus their attention on now.
> 
> 
> im not saying saskia will be bullied - but if left in she would certainly be isolated and hence humiliated by the lack of attention



Reason enough to keep her in I think.  If Maxwell goes Anthony and Craig will drop her as well, they won't want to isolate themselves as Maxwell was the popular one.
She's a vicious, racist cow. I think they should bring back the box task and leave her in there for the rest of the series.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok I'm really sorry peeps but the only person I want to win is Derek. I dont give two shits about his politics he is the only one I dont want to suffer a horrible horrible death! Come on Derek!!




ps. Geri, how can you lose your rag over someone taking the piss out of how Kinga looked whilst at the same time taking the piss out of the way Orleith looks?  Without wanting to be accused of racism (  ) isn't that a bit of the pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jun 29, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> I think they should bring back the box task and leave her in there for the rest of the series.


  

yeah i reckon it'd even be worth the 25p or whatever it is to vote maxwell out on the guarantee they'd put the bitch in the box for the duration


----------



## rednblack (Jun 29, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ok I'm really sorry peeps but the only person I want to win is Derek. I dont give two shits about his politics he is the only one I dont want to suffer a horrible horrible death! Come on Derek!!



it's a bad sign when a weird black gay tory-fascist with a dodgy past seems like one of the better options


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jun 29, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> it's a bad sign when a weird black gay tory-fascist with a dodgy past seems like one of the better options


just saw on BB site that Derek's favourite book is nelson mandela
http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/housemates/housemate_news.jsp?id=2
slight contradiction with his other views?   i wonder what his former employer the iron lady thinks of his approval for that _communist terrorist_ as he was so lovingly referred to by the tories of the time


----------



## Diamond (Jun 29, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> just saw on BB site that Derek's favourite book is nelson mandela
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/housemates/housemate_news.jsp?id=2
> slight contradiction with his other views?   i wonder what his former employer the iron lady thinks of his approval for that _communist terrorist_ as he was so lovingly referred to by the tories of the time



So no Tories can be Mandela fans???


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 29, 2005)

makosi is offering to set vanessa up with maxwell


----------



## Bajie (Jun 29, 2005)

> So no Tories can be Mandela fans???


He was employed to lobby on behalf of the National Party to promote Apartheid era South africa and business intrests..

The exact name of the consultants he worked for is somewhere earlier in this thread, so that is why he is talking shit if he tries to make out he was a 'mandela fan' or whatever.


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2005)

I do not understand how anyone can not call Orleith fit after that.

(unless my wife reads this, in which case I didn't notice)


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 29, 2005)

anyone want to feel my tits? <sighs>


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh! Maybe not! that's very tacky.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 29, 2005)

never be too hasty!


----------



## flimsier (Jun 29, 2005)

"It's hard for us isn't it Anthony?"

"Too right it is!"


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 29, 2005)

Loved Maxwell's smooth comment to Orlaith in the shower:

"Cor, it's a bit cold today, won't be doing the new bird any favours with a bullet in my pants"


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 29, 2005)

Maxwell certainly knows how to chat up a girl! Nob.

Aol latest:

Maxwell  27504  38% 
Saskia  44032  62% 

These figures must be nearing statistical significance, so it looks like Saskia will be getting her chest out for The Screws of the World this sunday. But I'm hoping Maxwell will do something monumentally stupid.

Btw as much as I hate Craig, am I the only one loving his double act with Anthony?


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 29, 2005)

It is quite funny I must say. Craig and Anfony have such high opinions of themselves.

Although saying that "they only do housework because they can't contribute emotionally" about the other housemates was a classic line. Even Saskia was smirking.

And, I have to ask, whoever told Maxwell he was god's gift to women??


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 29, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> And, I have to ask, whoever told Maxwell he was god's gift to women??



Mum's say the nicest things


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 29, 2005)

Not my mother


----------



## pennimania (Jun 29, 2005)

Well I am loving this evening's highlight show  

starting with the look on Saskias's face  even _before_ she knew she was up for eviction.

Noticed she is flaunting her bosoms more obviously now she has Orlaith to worry about.

How amusing it is to see the smug balloon deflate.

I need to get a life


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 29, 2005)

Craig is being a bit of a drama queen.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 29, 2005)

Bedroom bitchfest!!!!!


----------



## Diamond (Jun 29, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> He was employed to lobby on behalf of the National Party to promote Apartheid era South africa and business intrests..
> 
> The exact name of the consultants he worked for is somewhere earlier in this thread, so that is why he is talking shit if he tries to make out he was a 'mandela fan' or whatever.



I'd like to see the names and research, but if true then fair enough.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 29, 2005)

It's killing Saskia that's there's a more attractive woman in the house, especially one who is actually a model. I do wish she'd stop whinging about how she's going on Friday, cos if she keeps this up she will be so the British public don't have to put up with her whinging anymore.

I don't know who I want to win at the moment, I detest some less than others, but I do like Kemal as he is a very vibrant chap, and his 'Don't let me down bitch' line was fabulous.

Derek does know long words though


----------



## rednblack (Jun 29, 2005)

science is , and i just know that my mate taught him everything he knows - that's real life trolling at its finest

maxwell is such a dough faced muppet of a twat it's hard to believe, the only one worse than maxwell is craig - what a conceited streak of luke warm piss he really is

i currently want eugene or science to win


----------



## Diamond (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm sorry but Science for all his abrasiveness is an inspired wind-up merchant. He genuinely seems to be the only one in the house who doesn't give a fuck what the others think of them, as can be evinced from his willingness to start an argument with anyone; and this has thankfully freed up his wonderfully lyrical piss-taking. This week he has hit his stride.

The kind of form he's been showing in his dealings with Maxwell belies a truly champion piss-taker who knows exactly the right moment to open up with broadside after broadside of brilliant insults. To see the insufferably smug cockney wanker who, lest we forget, was surfing a perceived power-trip of remarkably subtle and unpleasant vindictiveness, along with his high-queen of vacuosity, reduced to such a pathetic, powerless shadow was most gratifying.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 29, 2005)

That was quite interesting. Nothing blatant, but I think they were trying to turn a bit of flak Maxwell's way towards the end. Too little, too late really (Saskia is 1/10 to go most places) but you never know - you get the feeling that Max is wound up so tight that his underlying *unpleasantness* could errupt  at any moment - at least if Science is in the same room. He's keeping a lid on things at the moment, but it would only take a moment for things to change.
Not worth a serious bet, but I had that cheeky tenner at 5/1 on Max to go before they suspended betting. Chucking it away probably, but hey ho. Rude not to.
I still fully expect Saskia to be evicted on friday btw.

I'm loving the Science and Makosi show


----------



## rednblack (Jun 29, 2005)

makosi offering to set vanessa up with maxwell was inspired


----------



## binka (Jun 29, 2005)

if makosi or science dont win, then there is something seriously wrong. science winding up maxwell tonight was brilliant


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 30, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> and what was all that 'black' shite she started coming out with during the party....?



perhaps that's cos her grand father is black and her mother mixed race ...


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 30, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> ps. Geri, how can you lose your rag over someone taking the piss out of how Kinga looked whilst at the same time taking the piss out of the way Orleith looks?  Without wanting to be accused of racism (  ) isn't that a bit of the pot calling the kettle black?



I didn't really lose my rag, I was trying to wind rednblack up!


----------



## rednblack (Jun 30, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I didn't really lose my rag, I was trying to wind rednblack up!



it worked


----------



## J77 (Jun 30, 2005)

That Irish girl would be pretty fit if it didn't look like the doctor had overinflated her - as it stands, she's just another of the blow-ups.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 30, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I don't know who I want to win at the moment, I detest some less than others, but I do like Kemal as he is a very vibrant chap, and his 'Don't let me down bitch' line was fabulous.



Don't you mean "fabberluss"?


----------



## kea (Jun 30, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Btw as much as I hate Craig, am I the only one loving his double act with Anthony?



  it's great! i love the way he got the hump with eugene cos eugene dared to - *gasp!* - make anthony a cup of tea. oh the horror 


i reckon if saskia goes, maxwell is likely to erupt at science next week; he's only held back so far cos saskia has made him walk away when he's got really wound up. fight fight fight!!!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 30, 2005)

Derek was spot on IMO about Maxwell last night. Words to the effect of "beneath that jovial and laddish exterior is someone with extremely unpleasant views". Tory scum Derek maybe but he has a point.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 30, 2005)

Saskia can't be that desperate to stay cos she hasn't paraded around naked yet, unlike Orlaith and Eugene (   )


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 30, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> science is , and i just know that my mate taught him everything he knows - that's real life trolling at its finest
> 
> maxwell is such a dough faced muppet of a twat it's hard to believe, the only one worse than maxwell is craig - what a conceited streak of luke warm piss he really is
> 
> i currently want eugene or science to win



oi! I spotted science was cool first. Go back through the thread   His winding up of Maxwell last night was fucking superb....  

its so sad that craig is so thick he doesn't realise that none of the other three really like him very much. Was pissing myself when he was crying. Errr get a grip mate. 'I only like you know like cool, attractive people, that dress well and you know are generally cool' - 

WHAT IS THAT TO DESPERATELY TRY AND DRAG YOURSELF UP YOU FOUL PATHETIC WHINGING THICK HUNK OF SHIT?


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jun 30, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Derek was spot on IMO about Maxwell last night. Words to the effect of "beneath that jovial and laddish exterior is someone with extremely unpleasant views". Tory scum Derek maybe but he has a point.


yeah i agree he was on the mark there. i kept having to remind myself that BB aside i would be harbouring those same sentiments about your average tory. and derek is not just your average tory but that rather rare and dangerous breed _'tory with brain'_.

perhaps derek will convert to a less extreme right wing party when he gets out- e.g lib dems after his conversations with science on the failings of the school system for those of less privelidged/ minority racial backgrounds. and if he starts writing Kennedy's speeches the man might even be able to feign lucidity. (prompting hung parliament/ lib dem win at next election)

or maybe derek's placing in the BB house is a remarkable stroke of genius on the part of the Tory PR machine to make the most unlikely thing happen - a black tory gay man winning big brother (illustrating a mythical image of un-bigoted conservatism to the nation)- to pave the way for another unlikely(?) happening - a conservative win at the next election

and then i woke up   and remembered the complete irrelevance of BB and that my own attempt to assign political significance to it is a sad reflection of time spent watching/thinking about it


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jun 30, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> WHAT IS THAT TO DESPERATELY TRY AND DRAG YOURSELF UP YOU FOUL PATHETIC WHINGING THICK HUNK OF SHIT?


*innit*


----------



## Griff (Jun 30, 2005)

Much as I dislike mockney tosser, Saskia has really started to irritate me. She has to go for sure.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 30, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> just saw on BB site that Derek's favourite book is nelson mandela
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/housemates/housemate_news.jsp?id=2
> slight contradiction with his other views?   i wonder what his former employer the iron lady thinks of his approval for that _communist terrorist_ as he was so lovingly referred to by the tories of the time



I've always said the guy was bit mixed up. This looks good sitting next to his "BNP" comment.


----------



## kea (Jun 30, 2005)

hahaha this is great - from the Ch 4 website, happened last night - 



> Maxwell and Saskia were audibly kissing under the covers and from the next bed Kemal decided to complain.
> 
> "Is this ordeal ever going to end so we can get some bloody sleep? I'm sure you've secured your magazine deal," Kemal sniped.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 30, 2005)

According to DS Maxwell then threw a glass of water over Kemal who responded;

'At least someones getting wet tonight'


----------



## Griff (Jun 30, 2005)

Kea, you missed the best bit that came after: 

You're the biggest p**** in the world," Maxwell shouted as Saskia backed him up by calling Kemal a "w*****".

Maxwell then leaned over and threw a glass of water over Kemal, shouting: "There's you f****** ordeal!"

Covered in water, Kemal replied quite brilliantly: "At least somebody got wet tonight...and it wasn't Saskia." Ouch!


----------



## Belushi (Jun 30, 2005)

Kemal is the only housemate I really like


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 30, 2005)

I think derek sunk to new levels of vileness last night.  This complete obsessional hatred he holds for saskia has gone a bit ott now.  You can understand the reactions between the 2 camps in a way due to all the misinterpretation or suspicion but in his case its just pure coldness born out of his own smug superiority.  And the comment he made about maxwell was a laugh along with the 'We're all essentially honourable people' lolol.  Put in context a comment about maskosis hair doesn't equate to his BNP one however it was intended.

Craig is fast turning into a nob again with the snide little references to the others as 'the United nations'.  It will be funny to see his face on Friday when he hears the boos thinking he left the others to escape that

Anthony can't learn to keep his gob shut either.  More or less puts his pals upthen says last night 'You two will get a massive roar Friday.  Berk.

E4 coverage on Friday after the eviction could be worthwhile viewing.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Kea, you missed the best bit that came after:
> 
> You're the biggest p**** in the world," Maxwell shouted as Saskia backed him up by calling Kemal a "w*****".
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Almost as wittiy as something I might come out with! Pure genius! Dont like Kemal but that has certainly notched some points up!


----------



## kea (Jun 30, 2005)

i know this is supposition but derek's dislike of saskia fits in with the kind of misogyny i have experienced in the past from a small number of gay men. it's a controversial subject and so i hope i don't get flamed for it, but i do think there is a streak of misogyny that comes specifically from some gay men.


----------



## Diamond (Jun 30, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> and then i woke up   and remembered the complete irrelevance of BB and that my own attempt to assign political significance to it is a sad reflection of time spent watching/thinking about it


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 30, 2005)

Fair play to Kemal dealt with that brilliantly.  Shae on max.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 30, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Fair play to Kemal dealt with that brilliantly.  Shae on max.



Yes, I like Kemal he can come out with some brilliant one-liners and he's quite astute at times. Now I can't wait for Saskia to go tommorrow - I want to see Maxwell mixing more with the others again (as long as it does'nt all end up in one almighty punch up with Science  )


----------



## chegrimandi (Jun 30, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Kea, you missed the best bit that came after:
> 
> You're the biggest p**** in the world," Maxwell shouted as Saskia backed him up by calling Kemal a "w*****".
> 
> ...



fucking genius! Those two are such an ugly couple. Kemal is funny and quick. Far too much for the gruesome fumblers....


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 30, 2005)

That's brilliant. 
Science it still my favourite at the moment.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 30, 2005)

What is this about:


----------



## Onslow (Jun 30, 2005)

i think its sad sitting there waiting for someone to be racist, just so you can complain about it, you all seem to be nit-picking.


----------



## foo (Jun 30, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Kea, you missed the best bit that came after:
> 
> You're the biggest p**** in the world," Maxwell shouted as Saskia backed him up by calling Kemal a "w*****".
> 
> ...



Fabulous!!!!     


maxwell's got eyes like a dead fish.


----------



## rednblack (Jun 30, 2005)

excellent stuff, shame i'll miss the high lights tonight - i do like kamal


----------



## rednblack (Jun 30, 2005)

i do think maxwell and saskia are showing their true colours, i id like saskia but she's shown herself up over the last few days - i'd still rather see maxwell out though, not as much as craig to be fair a complete no-mark absolutely no redeeming features unlike the other three in that group


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 30, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> i do think maxwell and saskia are showing their true colours, i id like saskia but she's shown herself up over the last few days - i'd still rather see maxwell out though, not as much as craig to be fair a complete no-mark absolutely no redeeming features unlike the other three in that group




You only had to see him punching the settee when he was angry with Makosi to see he's a bully.

The way Saskia was moaning that people are forgotten if they leave at this stage of the game, spoke volumes.

Derek's going up in my opinion mind.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 30, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> i know this is supposition but derek's dislike of saskia fits in with the kind of misogyny i have experienced in the past from a small number of gay men. it's a controversial subject and so i hope i don't get flamed for it, but i do think there is a streak of misogyny that comes specifically from some gay men.


he did admire Orlaith's 'glorious breasts' though or words to that effect (although  at the preceding 'I used to think breasts were a deformity) and seems to get on well with the other females. I think he just dislikes saskia for pretty much the same reason as the rest of us do though - and remember he's actually stuck in the house with her  And remember he pointed out how odd it is that saskia seems to be incapable of getting on with other women.

And he was spot on in his remarks about Maxwell, the same which could be applied to the rest of that group. (oh my god, can't believe a tory can get it so right - still, the bnp remark was pretty unforgiveable)

Loving Science as always. I hope he can hold his own if Maxwell does decide to lamp him one though...there's something a bit vulnerable about Science even though he is a wind-up champion. 

So glad Orlaith and Eugene have joined the cool gang too, they know the score. I would actually not mind Oraith winning, that would right get Saskia and Maxwell's backs up 

Other than her - Makosi, Kemal or Science to win.

btw, anyone know why Vanessa was blubbing last night on live coverage? I had the horrible thought that she had failed her food task and was up for eviction along with the gruesome twosome. That would be just unbearable


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 30, 2005)

What was the BNP remark?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> btw, anyone know why Vanessa was blubbing last night on live coverage? I had the horrible thought that she had failed her food task and was up for eviction along with the gruesome twosome. That would be just unbearable


Wow I didn't think my voodoo doll would work!!!

If it is cos she ate food and failed her mission, then it would be absolutely brilliant if she were up! However, this is extremely unlikely (this week anyway) cos voting has already begun, which means they could get more money out of texts putting her up next week and also she would only have a day's worth of votes, making it almost impossible for her to be evicted (which the betting shops would have summat to say about)


----------



## foo (Jun 30, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> not as much as craig to be fair a complete no-mark absolutely no redeeming features unlike the other three in that group



he really is a weasel isn't he? 

yuk.

and that Vanessa too.


----------



## J77 (Jun 30, 2005)

*updated order of best people*

1. Derek - cos he knows what's gonna happen
2. Science - cos he does too
3. Craig - cos he's an idiot and my mum dished local dirt on him to me
4. Maxwell - will be better without Saskia
5. Moloko - fucking with heads

6. Anthony - topping the lower end of the chart; boring
7. Eugene - may go up the chart but more boring than 6
8. Kamel - should probably get out a bit more; kid
9. Irish girl - too much air 
10. Saskia - rubbish

If there's anyone I've forgot, it's because they're so boring they don't even warrant a place on my list...


----------



## X-77 (Jun 30, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> What was the BNP remark?


derek said in the diary room one day that science was 'the first black person i've met that would make me consider joining the bnp' - hope I didn't get his words completely wrong but it was something like that.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 30, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> You only had to see him punching the settee when he was angry with Makosi to see he's a bully.



I never understand the thinking of some people. What makes one person assume they can 'knock out' another. He's just some out of condition, pot bellied, skinny little wretch.

I never assume I can simply beat somebody up if it came to it, and I just laugh when other people give the 'mucho' bit to me. I'm certainly no push over. Who the fuck just stands there and lets someone knock them out


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> What is this about:


   Now I'm gonna have to go and buy a copy of the Daily Star!!!

I'll let you know what it says in about 10 mins!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 30, 2005)

Maxwell in 25 years time


----------



## warszawa (Jun 30, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Now I'm gonna have to go and buy a copy of the Daily Star!!!
> 
> I'll let you know what it says in about 10 mins!



Thanks because I genuinely was going to do exactly that but I just couldn't be bothered and I was hoping someone weaker than me would.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 30, 2005)

And Anthony has his new name - Nik-Nak!






The resemblance is uncanny, you have to admit 

















OK, someone on DS got that, not me


----------



## rednblack (Jun 30, 2005)

thank the lord for cyberrose


----------



## maximilian ping (Jun 30, 2005)

my gilfriend's mate went to cub scouts with maxwell and guess what? he was a little posh boy!

this is definitely best big bro yet. love the way they are treated like lab rats. perfect for big bro because they all seem like they have been lobotomised by an over-exposure to the mass media

can't believe how fucking totally useless the housemates are (makosi and kemal less than the rest). not surprising how someone as thick as derek can come across as being clever to this lot. david beckham could intellectually devour him within seconds


----------



## J77 (Jun 30, 2005)

*from ds*



> Saskia's out-of-the-house lover Scott Bennetts is reportedly attending counselling sessions after watching her undercover romp with fellow cockney housemate, Maxwell.


 They've gotta get him on BBLB 



			
				moloko said:
			
		

> "I know my Christianity bores a lot of people here but God ain't no fool," she informed them. "He knows what He's doing."


 nice


----------



## warszawa (Jun 30, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> The resemblance is uncanny, you have to admit



Looks more like a hyena to me


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 30, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> derek said in the diary room one day that science was 'the first black person i've met that would make me consider joining the bnp' - hope I didn't get his words completely wrong but it was something like that.



  That'll come back to haunt him.


----------



## kea (Jun 30, 2005)

from reading the channel 4 site i understand that vanessa was blubbing cos she's missing nice food so much - hehehehehe


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 30, 2005)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> my gilfriend's mate went to cub scouts with maxwell and guess what? he was a little posh boy!



Did you see him wear a Stone Island jumper in his audition tape, I reckon he'll never be able to show his 'boat' again after this.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok from the Daily Mail...

"Big brother faces being pulled off the air after the show became embroiled in a sensational race row.

Viewers flooded the show and watchdogs with complaints after babe Saskia Howard-Clarke launched a stinging attack on Zimbabwe-born Makosi Musambasi.

Telly rule-makers Ofcom warned they could carpet Channel 4 show bosses if the slurs are found to be racist - and police could even be called in. If action was taken under the strict Race Relations Act the show's entire future would be at risk.

Last night a show source confirmed: "If it's found that we've breached race laws then we'd have no option other than end it early. Big Brother is our biggest ratings winner but being a responsible broadcaster would have to come first."

Viewers were stunned during a bitter row about missing cans of cider.

Saskia ranted at the African nurse: "You lot. You've always got a chip on your shoulder."

Later she told Makosi, who has an Afro hairstyle: "And you wear a f***ing wig on your head." 

bla bla bla

Basically it was all over 'cidergate' 

It is cos Saskia said "You lot. You've always got a chip on your shoulder" as I cant see why saying she has a wig is racist (as I recall Makosi laughing afterwards saying everyone knew it was a wig from day one)


----------



## foo (Jun 30, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> from reading the channel 4 site i understand that vanessa was blubbing cos she's missing nice food so much - hehehehehe



unless she's diabetic, the girl is off her head...   

at one point she was lying down in her shades, too weak to get up because she was feeling ill without her 'usual sugar intake'.    

lazy bag. 

oh yeh, saskia, anthony and maxwell admitting they didn't bother cook or wash up because they 'let the others do it', was a fucking wind up.

'i never have to do anything like that' - queen saskia


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 30, 2005)

but was the ' you lot'  meant as their  BB group or as Africans/Black people ?

I think she'll claim the former even tho' she may have meant the latter . (do I sound like Derek in that sentence? )


----------



## warszawa (Jun 30, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> but was the ' you lot'  meant as their  BB group or as Africans/Black people ?
> 
> I think she'll claim the former even tho' she may have meant the latter . (do I sound like Derek in that sentence? )



Well, what about when Makosi said, in reference to the 'ethnic group', that they were more intelligent.

Yeah, sure she could have meant that they just happen to be more intelligent rather than being more intelligent as they are non-whites. However, it was a bit of a sensitive remark given that the conversation was about their being an 'ethnic group'.

Just imagine for one minute that conversation taking place in the 'white group':

Maxwell: "Have you noticed that we are all white in this group"
Saskia: "Yeah, but we're more intelligent"


Imagine the response! Even on here: "cunts" "wanks" "fuckers" etc, etc.


----------



## Griff (Jun 30, 2005)

What did Saskia say in the diary room: "They're all proper divs here"

From the person who thought WWII started in 1966.


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> but was the ' you lot'  meant as their  BB group or as Africans/Black people ?
> 
> I think she'll claim the former even tho' she may have meant the latter . (do I sound like Derek in that sentence? )


There is no way BB will ask her to explain herself as it will draw more attention to it and there is a chance she might actually say "yea it was aimed at her race!" And BB will say she probably meant it to the group


----------



## Harold Hill (Jun 30, 2005)

I think makosi and the others would have made reference to it afterwards if they thought it was race related.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 30, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> but was the ' you lot'  meant as their  BB group or as Africans/Black people ?


I think what she actually said was 'you have a chip on your shoulder. People like you always do'.


----------



## X-77 (Jun 30, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> What did Saskia say in the diary room: "They're all proper divs here"
> 
> From the person who thought WWII started in 1966.


and don't forget "you're nothing like Jordan, she's a smart businesswoman"...(to Makosi during cidergate)


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> And Anthony has his new name - Nik-Nak!


Dunno...






Looks to me more like...






Or...






(Funnily enough this dog's called Lord Nibbler!)



























And while I was searching for a picture of Anthony, I found myself asking the question "is Makosi _really_ as fit as everyone is trying to make out???"






Hmmmmm...


----------



## sponge (Jun 30, 2005)

I think Orlaith is showing some strange narcissistic characteristics. Should get on with Anthony then .... 

Or maybe they are all crazy


----------



## Diamond (Jun 30, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I think makosi and the others would have made reference to it afterwards if they thought it was race related.



Derek obliquely made reference to it in his comments about their 'veneer'.

Furthermore direct allegations of racism, even as gossip, in such an intensely claustrophobic environment as big brother run the risk of escalating the tension exponentially. When you couple that with the knowledge that they all know they'll be in the house with at least some of their enemies for a week at the minimum, it becomes clear that it would be very foolhardy to make an allegation with only circumstantial evidence.

For me the thing that intimates most clearly the racist outlines of Team Saskia's thinking (which varies in extremity from person to person) is their language when dealing with and gossping about the others. The imagery that they use makes consistent reference to the colours black and brown in a revealingly derogatory fashion.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> And while I was searching for a picture of Anthony, I found myself asking the question "is Makosi _really_ as fit as everyone is trying to make out???"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well obviously not that great in that picture, but that's not quite the point is it?

she is a very attractive woman, and one that sometimes blinks and pulls funny faces and because she lives under 24hr survelliance we get to see the good and the bad... so post up a great pic of her to even things up.


----------



## warszawa (Jun 30, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> well obviously not that great in that picture, but that's not quite the point is it?
> 
> she is a very attractive woman, and one that sometimes blinks and pulls funny faces and because she lives under 24hr survelliance we get to see the good and the bad... so post up a great pic of her to even things up.



Her personality makes her unattactive.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 30, 2005)

Craig reminds me of Paul Calf.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 30, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> yeah i agree he was on the mark there. i kept having to remind myself that BB aside i would be harbouring those same sentiments about your average tory. and derek is not just your average tory but that rather rare and dangerous breed _'tory with brain'_.
> 
> perhaps derek will convert to a less extreme right wing party when he gets out- e.g lib dems after his conversations with science on the failings of the school system for those of less privelidged/ minority racial backgrounds. and if he starts writing Kennedy's speeches the man might even be able to feign lucidity. (prompting hung parliament/ lib dem win at next election)
> 
> ...



not to mention that you'd prolly read my post form page 4 of this thread suggesting this ....


----------



## nightqueen (Jun 30, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Saskia ranted at the African nurse: "You lot. You've always got a chip on your shoulder."
> 
> Later she told Makosi, who has an Afro hairstyle: "And you wear a f***ing wig on your head."



It's funny how people percieve these to be racist remarks when Saskia didn't make any reference to Makosi's race. I'm not a fan of Saskia but if she was really racist it would have been evident from the offset.
And that is not Makosi's real hair it's a weave so how that wig comment is offensive is beyond me.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jun 30, 2005)

nightqueen said:
			
		

> It's funny how people percieve these to be racist remarks when Saskia didn't make any reference to Makosi's race. I'm not a fan of Saskia but if she was really racist it would have been evident from the offset.
> And that is not Makosi's real hair it's a weave so how that wig comment is offensive is beyond me.



it was. in her audition tape. she made some well racist comments. shes a nasty racist bitch - i can't wait for her to be evicted (tho i despise maxwell as equally so its a bit of a conundrum this week)

kumal should win - despite his dodgy choice of underwear, he really is pure class!


----------



## sponge (Jun 30, 2005)

Saskia is awful. She is not as good looking as she thinks, her stupid boobs make her look fat, she has the personality of a roof shingle.

She was so looking forward to being the Queen of the house. The struggle for Queen has been so blatant ......


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> Her personality makes her unattactive.


I would agree with you there, but photo's don't show personalities either. but she is a "good looking" girl - dodgy photo's not included!


----------



## X-77 (Jun 30, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> not to mention that you'd prolly read my post form page 4 of this thread suggesting this ....


or possibly not seeing as this thread is now 90+ pages and I doubt many people have that sort of time on their hands..


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I would agree with you there, but photo's don't show personalities either. but she is a "good looking" girl - dodgy photo's not included!


Some people just DONT GET IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2005)

<does vanessa face>

what?


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> <does vanessa face>
> 
> what?


Everyone keeps saying Makosi is the fittist so earlier on I posted a picture of her looking minging (for shits ang giggles like) but some people took offence to their savior being ridiculed like that and spent 4 pages crying over it. Therefore I decided it would be funny to post up another picture of her looking minging. Would have probably been fun too but nooooooooooo somebody had to spoil it!


----------



## CyberRose (Jun 30, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> <does vanessa face>


Here you are...


----------



## X-77 (Jun 30, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> it was. in her audition tape. she made some well racist comments. shes a nasty racist bitch - i can't wait for her to be evicted (tho i despise maxwell as equally so its a bit of a conundrum this week)
> 
> kumal should win - despite his dodgy choice of underwear, he really is pure class!


a post on my wavelength if ever there was one!


----------



## Numbers (Jun 30, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Everyone keeps saying Makosi is the fittist so earlier on I posted a picture of her looking minging (for shits ang giggles like) but some people took offence to their savior being ridiculed like that and spent 4 pages crying over it. Therefore I decided it would be funny to post up another picture of her looking minging. Would have probably been fun too but nooooooooooo somebody had to spoil it!


she still looks lovely tho'... even when she's minging.  keep searching and posting them... saves me having to.

Right Click
Save Image as...


Free Space 29,747,383,272 bytes    27.7GB

<rubs hands>


anyway, not sure if this has been mentioned... and apologies if it has.  But something that almost made me vomit when Orlaith first went in.... Vanetha was showing her around and Orlaith asked her if she fancied any of the guys only for Vanetha to answer "oooh that's so week two"  stupid cah...


----------



## kea (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah!!!!! i saw that tone!!!! god it pissed me off, how fucking patronising - especially since vanessa has been going on about how she's gonna get maxwell when saskia is evicted!!!


----------



## WasGeri (Jun 30, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> it was. in her audition tape. she made some well racist comments. shes a nasty racist bitch



What she said wasn't racist - it was xenophobic.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Everyone keeps saying Makosi is the fittist so earlier on I posted a picture of her looking minging (for shits ang giggles like) but some people took offence to their savior being ridiculed like that and spent 4 pages crying over it. Therefore I decided it would be funny to post up another picture of her looking minging. Would have probably been fun too but nooooooooooo somebody had to spoil it!



sorry  I kind of glaze over when people argue, so missed it first time round.

I am a big fat spoil sport 

(and that pic of vanessa wasn't gormless enough  )


----------



## Melinda (Jun 30, 2005)

Diamond said:
			
		

> I'm sorry but Science for all his abrasiveness is an inspired wind-up merchant. He genuinely seems to be the only one in the house who doesn't give a fuck what the others think of them, as can be evinced from his willingness to start an argument with anyone; and this has thankfully freed up his wonderfully lyrical piss-taking. This week he has hit his stride.
> 
> The kind of form he's been showing in his dealings with Maxwell belies a truly champion piss-taker who knows exactly the right moment to open up with broadside after broadside of brilliant insults. To see the insufferably smug cockney wanker who, lest we forget, was surfing a perceived power-trip of remarkably subtle and unpleasant vindictiveness, along with his high-queen of vacuosity, reduced to such a pathetic, powerless shadow was most gratifying.



you're dead lyrical yourself!   Made me smile a lot that.


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jun 30, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> not to mention that you'd prolly read my post form page 4 of this thread suggesting this ....


oh yeah - there _is_ one thing more disturbing than compulsively watching big brother and talking about it on urban - watching big brother and trolling through big brother talk on urban to find *your* post so i can copy it. thats really gona happen    <NOT ENOUGH ROLLEYES IN THE WORLD>. however i shall immediately go and find page 4 on the thread and see if your post remotely touches mine in terms of in-depth on the spot analysis and confessional despair. if it makes u happy mate


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jun 30, 2005)

nah - nuffin remotely similar on page 4 i am so disappointed


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 30, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> 3. Craig - cos he's an idiot and my mum dished local dirt on him to me



You can't get away with that I'm afraid. Fess up now or I'll get Eugene to snog you.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2005)

Does Craig only have the one t-shirt?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 30, 2005)

I think that science would make a good narrator from the little I heard
Derek is such a bossy snob


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 30, 2005)

I sort of like Derek in some ways, some of the time, he can be quite funny but I get a weird experience, when listening to him lecturing science, that I'm hearing Derek's mother rather than Derek.  

Does snyone else know what I mean?


----------



## smurkey (Jun 30, 2005)

Science is a cock. The way he acted when he couldn't get his own way, Derek's right, the young chap needs to learn some fucking respect and manners.


----------



## smurkey (Jun 30, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I sort of like Derek in some ways, some of the time, he can be quite funny but I get a weird experience, when listening to him lecturing science, that I'm hearing Derek's mother rather than Derek.
> 
> Does snyone else know what I mean?



Yeah, true.. but he's got a good heart and what he says is true, even though he does fancy himself as a clever dick  , I like Derek.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 30, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I think that science would make a good narrator from the little I heard
> Derek is such a bossy snob



One of the few heart-warming strands from this years BB has been the exasperated father/wayward son act from Derek & Science. Truly odd to watch, but a joy to behold at times.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 30, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> Science is a cock. The way he acted when he couldn't get his own way, Derek's right, the young chap needs to learn some fucking respect and manners.



I disagree

Derek is right about Science a lot of the time but not all of the time, he doesn't give him a chance because of his own prejudices, he's like a cross mother who says "don't do that because I told you so"

My nan had delusions of grandeur and was very like Derek, she would make us wait for everything and say "you shall have dinner presently" 

Presently could mean hours away    

Science was doing accents really well, I think he'll make a brilliant narrator


----------



## madzone (Jun 30, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> Science is a cock. The way he acted when he couldn't get his own way, Derek's right, the young chap needs to learn some fucking respect and manners.


I think they made a mistake letting him get his own way. They should have told him to fuck off


----------



## smurkey (Jun 30, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I think they made a mistake letting him get his own way. They should have told him to fuck off



that makes about as much sense as a chocolate tea pot, I take it you're referring to Science?

and lol at kemal. Muppet


----------



## madzone (Jun 30, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> that makes about as much sense as a chocolate tea pot, I take it you're referring to Science?



Well seeing as I quoted your post which was referring directly to Science and science was the one who got his own way I think it's fair to expect someone not too hard of thinking to work out what I'm saying.
Anyway, nice response to my first post to you.
Cock.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2005)

I think derek's going to be good for science, not in relation to the show, but being someone that science can learn from.

and as for maxwell and saskia, what a vile pair of cunts they are truly showing themselves to be. maxwell is so dangerously close to being violent it's horrible to watch.


----------



## smurkey (Jun 30, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Well seeing as I quoted your post which was referring directly to Science and science was the one who got his own way I think it's fair to expect someone not too hard of thinking to work out what I'm saying.
> Anyway, nice response to my first post to you.
> Cock.



Where's your brain today? Running around the wild forests of Neverland Neverland with the pixies???? Science didn't get his own way.

<insert terrifying insult here>


----------



## madzone (Jun 30, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> Where's your brain today? Running around the wild forests of Neverland Neverland with the pixies???? Science didn't get his own way.
> 
> <insert terrifying insult here>


Yes he did.

You're a nice young chap aren't you?


----------



## smurkey (Jun 30, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Yes he did.
> 
> You're a nice young chap aren't you?



lol no he did not, and I'll take that as a rhetorical question, thanks


----------



## madzone (Jun 30, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> lol no he did not, and I'll take that as a rhetorical question, thanks


Take it however you like dearie 

btw - you're wrong

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=832


----------



## Melinda (Jun 30, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> One of the few heart-warming strands from this years BB has been the exasperated father/wayward son act from Derek & Science. Truly odd to watch, but a joy to behold at times.


 Loved tonight; the mad row between  the two followed by the resolution. I do think Derek is good for Science. Sweet without being sickly. 
---
As for Maxwell tonight- OMG.  Kemal deserves congratulating for keeping his cool. Even placid me would have dashed a shoe at Maxwell's head for that. I honestly think I would have twatted the fucker. 

Kemal's response was instead classy and made me piss!  "At least someone got wet tonight... and it wasnt Saskia!"  

Top!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jun 30, 2005)

Maxia really showed themselves up to be the nasty pricks they are tonight. They make me sick.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jun 30, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Maxia really showed themselves up to be the nasty pricks they are tonight. They make me sick.



yup

both utterly vile

anthony is repulsive too


----------



## Bajie (Jun 30, 2005)

and what a role model Mr.Laud is... Science is only 19 or something like that, I reckon he will be less annoying in a few years time, and I do like they way he trolls Maxwell


----------



## Fingers (Jun 30, 2005)

My views so far

It took me a long time to warm to any of them but here goes

Vanessa - dull but pretty harmless

craig - two faced snydie little shit, come on, being proud and bragging about being a bitch? How desparate is that

derek - used to think he was a wanker and I am extremely predudiced about tories but i think he has got a heart

Mikoski - i like

kamal - he used to grate on me and his bitching and not knowing when to stop bitching annoys me but now i think he is generaly ok

saskia - the most awful qualities you can imagine, rough as a dawg, lack of anything resembling intelligence and is into shagging footballers (vauxhall conference footballs probably)   awful and awful can get

maxwell - one word pathetic, saskia's bitch

new biord - whooooar

euginie - dull, lacking self confidence, someone who having a long conversation with could be like pulling your nails out but a nice guy and harmless

I can't wait to see saskia's face as she is slung out to boos tomorrow and never heard of again


----------



## smurkey (Jun 30, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Take it however you like dearie
> 
> btw - you're wrong
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=832



he didn't get his own way.... he got the way of his 5 year old persona who was about to cry. The real Science is there somewhere, he just needs to stop acting like a kid.

Ya get meh?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 30, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> anthony is repulsive too


isn't he just, the way he speaks about women is horrible, refering to a girl he fancies as "it"


----------



## oisleep (Jun 30, 2005)

usually with big brother i get more and more interested as it goes on, but this year it just seems to have got tedious as fuck, it feels like it's been on for far too long already and there's still about a billion people left in the house


----------



## warszawa (Jun 30, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> usually with big brother i get more and more interested as it goes on, but this year it just seems to have got tedious as fuck, it feels like it's been on for far too long already and there's still about a billion people left in the house



I would agree with that. In a way, I'm not enjoying it. It's more of a compulsion now. The people in the house are getting on my tits, but I just can't stop tuning in.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm liking this year's BB but it's not gripping me like BB5 and BB3 and BB1 (when Nasty Nick was in it). I'll be filing this in the 'okay' folder with BB2.


----------



## oisleep (Jul 1, 2005)

crikey, you have an ok folder, you dawg!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 1, 2005)

Bit of useless information but Saskia's boyfriend isn't actually Saskia's boyfriend...now bare with me a moment (!) ... my housemate's sort-of-girlfriend's housemate's sister's housemate is actually the girlfriend of Saskia's "boyfriend" and Saskia is his ex-girlfriend


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 1, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> I'm liking this year's BB but it's not gripping me like BB5 and BB3 and BB1 (when Nasty Nick was in it). I'll be filing this in the 'okay' folder with BB2.


Nah I think this is the best series by far!


----------



## oisleep (Jul 1, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Bit of useless information but Saskia's boyfriend isn't actually Saskia's boyfriend...now bare with me a moment (!) ... my housemate's sort-of-girlfriend's housemate's sister's housemate is actually the girlfriend of Saskia's "boyfriend" and Saskia is his ex-girlfriend


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 1, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Bit of useless information but Saskia's boyfriend isn't actually Saskia's boyfriend...now bare with me a moment (!) ... my housemate's sort-of-girlfriend's housemate's sister's housemate is actually the girlfriend of Saskia's "boyfriend" and Saskia is his ex-girlfriend



"Information"


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 1, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> "Information"


Yea I think there was a dog sale somewhere in there but I decided to leave that bit out!!


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 1, 2005)

Oisleep is right, going on too long already, with too many contestants still in it...why don't they evict both Maxwell and Saskia together as a 'shock' eviction, just to see their grimy faces.

Kemal is funny but insecure
Anthony - my dog has more brains. The lights are on but nobody's home...ever

Saskia is a nasty mango mungo agreed but....

Orlaigh has shown no class by getting her tits out, getting the boys to touch them and generally obsessing about them, and she could have been so much better than this. She

Science is like an annoying fly but he is truthful and has a heart of Gold

Can't wait for tonight!


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 1, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> usually with big brother i get more and more interested as it goes on, but this year it just seems to have got tedious as fuck, it feels like it's been on for far too long already and there's still about a billion people left in the house



Yeah, me too. If Maxwell gets evicted tonight I might stop watching it. I just don't like any of the others.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm hoping for maxwell to go, but so far this year, I'm wrong every week.


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> he didn't get his own way.... he got the way of his 5 year old persona who was about to cry. The real Science is there somewhere, he just needs to stop acting like a kid.
> 
> Ya get meh?


LMAO   How long did it take you to think up  that attempt at backpedalling?  Any chance of a sorry?


----------



## han (Jul 1, 2005)

I want Maxwell to go too..horrible horrible man!


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yeah, me too. If Maxwell gets evicted tonight I might stop watching it. I just don't like any of the others.


You like Maxwell?


----------



## foo (Jul 1, 2005)

gawd, i'm getting sick of the bitching now.....it was ok when there was a lot of silliness and drama too. 

saying this, Kemal showed true strength of character & plenty diva-esue style when bullyboy fisheyes chucked water over him!


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> gawd, i'm getting sick of the bitching now.....it was ok when there was a lot of silliness and drama too.
> 
> saying this, Kemal showed true strength of character & plenty diva-esue style when bullyboy fisheyes chucked water over him!


Did he actually chuck the water? I was looking away at that point. Maxwell looks like he's about to snap and turn violent. Amazing what a backlog of jizz can do for a mans personality


----------



## foo (Jul 1, 2005)

yeh, twatswell chucked it all over Kemal's head. Bless Kemal, he got up to towel his head dry and that's when he said that classic line 'at least someone got wet tonight...even if it was'nt saskia'    or something like that.

Maxwell's brooding violence is horrible to watch. if he whacks ANYONE, i hope the victim and BB fucking charge him with assault.

hopefully, he'll be out tonight.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Did he actually chuck the water? I was looking away at that point. Maxwell looks like he's about to snap and turn violent. Amazing what a backlog of jizz can do for a mans personality



Yeah he got up from fondling Saskia, clambered over her, picked up a  glass of water, keaned over kemal and dashed the water in his face and said "how's that for an ordeal."

Like I said, I'd have twatted him for that. He thought he would be ruling the house, invincible and  is amazed he's been nominated.  I dont think its celibacy  thats making act like a prize c*nt.  He just is a prize c*nt.


----------



## purplekitty (Jul 1, 2005)

Maxwell to go!
They are both vile, repulsive human beings but he's a thug with it, an aggresive bully, arrogant and god only knows how he got the idea he's funny, he's as funny as a kick in the crotch.


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

Hopefully BB wil give him some sort of punishment for that. Personally I couldn't have stood the squelchy, slurpy noises that were coming out of their bed either. Fucking grim.


----------



## purplekitty (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Hopefully BB wil give him some sort of punishment for that. Personally I couldn't have stood the squelchy, slurpy noises that were coming out of their bed either. Fucking grim.



We used to say: "like a bulldog eating porridge".


----------



## foo (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Hopefully BB wil give him some sort of punishment for that. Personally I couldn't have stood the squelchy, slurpy noises that were coming out of their bed either. Fucking grim.



'orrible wasn't it? 

<shudder>


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 1, 2005)

My assessment so far:

Maxipad - a vile, spoiled, mockney, potentially violent, slob; saw his family on TV yesterday and they're all dead posh, get him out!

Sucksia - miserable, sulky, pouting bully. Overtly racist, desperately trying to stay in the house by getting it on with the vile Maxipad.  Out out out!

Anthony - Sid the Sexist personified, calls women 'it', stupid beyond belief, overtly racist, no redeeming qualities whatsoever 

Craig - He reminds me of Pauline (the one with the pens) off the league of gentlemen.  Fickle, bitchy, insecure, deluded.  

Makosi - Playful, engaging, brave, clever, somewhat narcissistic and attention seeking, I have mixed feelings about her but generally like her

Vanessa - no strong feelings about her.  who?

Derek - a very interesting and complex character.  reminds me of my nana, snobbish, quite clever, apparently convinced of his own rightness and superiority.  Sometimes kind and sometimes cruel and bullying to Science, I wish he would listen more to Science, he needs to cast aside his preconceptions to do this.  IMO Derek is a closet heterosexual.  He said earlier on in the series that "I would no more be attracted to a women than a woman would be attracted towards me!"  I think lots of women would be attracted towards him, he's very good looking, the only problem would be that as soon as he opens his mouth you hear his mother, which would scare most women off.  Anyone else see Derek checking out Orlaith?  He gave her 'the look'.  I think that, deep down, Derek is incredibly insecure about his desirability, sexuality and his place in the world.   Overall I like him.

Science - Immature, irritating, intrusive, impatient, honest, funny, much more intelligent than he appears to be, brave, even though he irritates me I like Science very much.  

Eugene - incredibly irritating, I feel tired just listening to him, but he has a heart of gold, kind, fair, a good person.

Orlaith - Don't know enough about her to comment in a meaningful way.  Watching with interest



edited as I forgot Kemal
I think he's great, nuff respect for the dissing of the gruesome twosome, pure class


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 1, 2005)

What I can't understand is why Maxwell and Saskia have to do whatever it is they do under the duvet (are they actually shagging or not   ) with all the other housemates in the room. I mean, obviously they're not going to get any proper privacy with it being BB, but they could at least go to the loft where they're less likely to be disturbed. I just think it's so repulsive that they do it with Kamal in a bed less than a metre away from them. I'm glad Kamal said something. I think any normal person would have.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 1, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> What I can't understand is why Maxwell and Saskia have to do whatever it is they do under the duvet (are they actually shagging or not   ) with all the other housemates in the room. I mean, obviously they're not going to get any proper privacy with it being BB, but they could at least go to the loft where they're less likely to be disturbed. I just think it's so repulsive that they do it with Kamal in a bed less than a metre away from them. I'm glad Kamal said something. I think any normal person would have.



I was thinking exactly the same thing


----------



## flimsier (Jul 1, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> What is this about:



This picture's changed since yesterday, with no editing!


----------



## flimsier (Jul 1, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yeah, me too. If Maxwell gets evicted tonight I might stop watching it. I just don't like any of the others.



He won't, but if he had, I'd have had twenty quid to the server fund on a bet on that. I simply don't believe you.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 1, 2005)

If Saskia goes this week as seems likely the way Maxtwat is behaving he'll soon be with his girl. 7 days isn't too long to wait to get both evil gnomes out is it really? I mean Max is BOUND to be up next week isn't he?


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 1, 2005)

fantastic riposte by Kemal yesterday - the gruesome twosome responding in the only way they know - swearing, shouting, aggression. God they're an ugly couple. In all senses.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 1, 2005)

errr what is that thing Anthony does with his hands by the way? You know while he was doing all that pretend arse slapping stuff in the dark while him and craig were perving on saskunt and maxcunt fumbling around (that was pretty weird in itself) he then started doing that thing with his arms and hands.

WHAT THE FUCK?


----------



## milesy (Jul 1, 2005)

it knotted my stomach watching saxwell and maskia last night. pair of prize cunts. "don't talk to us kemal"...who does she think she is, the fucking queen? bitch. her puppy is nothing more than a thug.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 1, 2005)

milesy said:
			
		

> it knotted my stomach watching saxwell and maskia last night. pair of prize cunts. "don't talk to us kemal"...who does she think she is, the fucking queen? bitch. her puppy is nothing more than a thug.



I think what really grates the two toss pots is that they saw themselves as real contestants, with a good chance of winning. And they've completely fucked their chances over by becoming so isolated and insular and so wrapped up in each other. They know they've fucked up massively in their tactics. Thats why they are so hacked off.

tough shit you moronic fucko's


----------



## foo (Jul 1, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Maxipad - a vile, spoiled, mockney, potentially violent, slob; saw his family on TV yesterday and *they're all dead posh*, get him out!



ha! I thought so!!!   

there was always something about his knobhead mockney/geezaboy bollocks that just didn't add up. 

wot a wanker for true. 

i usually hate the boo-ing from the crowd but tonight I hope, which-ever of these two bullies leave, they get it REALLY BAD!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 1, 2005)

milesy said:
			
		

> it knotted my stomach watching saxwell and maskia last night. pair of prize cunts. "don't talk to us kemal"...who does she think she is, the fucking queen? bitch. her puppy is nothing more than a thug.



hmm let's look at it another way for a week people have been getting at you and in more ways that one have actually been more vicious to you that they were to derek or for that matter to makois or indeed any one who has previously been nomintated... the have been sinned against as much as sinned been forced together by their circumstances and then been voted out...

there weas no need for kemal to keep havign a go at them when they were all in bed no need at all it went on for a lot longer than the short clip that was shown and more was said than was shown... certinaly it has been spun amazingly on the round up show compared to the live feed... 

It think they were at breaking point and have been very much attacked all week by the makosi gang ... 

next week i precidict that they will do it to craig and systemactically attack him, followed by derek, then vanessa, then antony, leaving orglaigh kemal and makosi... 

Kemal is a passive aggressive antagonist ... good tv not nce human...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 1, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> good tv not nce human...


pretty much sums up a lot in the house.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> hmm let's look at it another way for a week people have been getting at you and in more ways that one have actually been more vicious to you that they were to derek or for that matter to makois or indeed any one who has previously been nomintated... the have been sinned against as much as sinned been forced together by their circumstances and then been voted out...
> 
> there weas no need for kemal to keep havign a go at them when they were all in bed no need at all it went on for a lot longer than the short clip that was shown and more was said than was shown... certinaly it has been spun amazingly on the round up show compared to the live feed...
> 
> ...



i'm sorry but this is all utter shite. saskia et al are vile individuals! kemal is funny and sharp and to the point and obviously struck a chord with the magazine deal comment. i fucking well wouldn't want to hear maxwel and saskia moaning and groaning next to me while i tried to sleep - why couldn't they just go into a different room?! they are grim ugly wankers and the thought of them having any kind of sex any where near me would fill me with bitter nausea. yuk!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 1, 2005)

Maxwell will be around for a good few weeks yet -I don't think he was right to act towards Kemal the way he did but it was reaction out of frustration, rather than 'true colours coming out'.  He'll more than likely show a different side of his character next week (I'd say presuming he stays but its obvious he will).  

Looks like Derek is already lining up his next female to try and destroy with his 'shes a bit flirtacious that one' comment to science about orlaigh.  had to laugh at him thinking hes not a coward - so what is the constant whispered sniping about then del boy?  His hypocrisy gets more blatant by the day.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 1, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Maxwell will be around for a good few weeks yet -I don't think he was right to act towards Kemal the way he did but it was reaction out of frustration, rather than 'true colours coming out'.  He'll more than likely show a different side of his character next week (I'd say presuming he stays but its obvious he will).



Maxwell has shown loads of times that he has a violent streak. It's bubbling so close to the surface, it really is quite blatent. And scary, to be honest.

As far as I could tell, Kemal and the other housemates had more right to be frustrated being forced to listen to Maxwell and Saskia's revolting slurping and moaning. If Maxwell was frustrated at being interupted, then he and Saskia should have gone somewhere more private.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> As far as I could tell, Kemal and the other housemates had more right to be frustrated being forced to listen to Maxwell and Saskia's revolting slurping and moaning. If Maxwell was frustrated at being interupted, then he and Saskia should have gone somewhere more private.



exactly! 

however, the reason they don't go anywhere private is cos saskia doesn't really want to shag him i don't reckon. she just wants people to think she might so maybe they'll keep her in.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 1, 2005)

I hope Derek and Science get their own TV sho, they're a cracking double act


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 1, 2005)

purplekitty said:
			
		

> Maxwell to go!
> They are both vile, repulsive human beings but he's a thug with it, an aggresive bully, arrogant and god only knows how he got the idea he's funny, he's as funny as a kick in the crotch.


As funny as a kick in your crotch or as funny as a kick in someone else's crotch? Cos watching it happen to someone else can be pretty funny...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Hopefully BB wil give him some sort of punishment for that. Personally I couldn't have stood the squelchy, slurpy noises that were coming out of their bed either. Fucking grim.


He's been given an official warning


----------



## pk (Jul 1, 2005)

I haven't watched it since Sam was evicted, just totally lost interest in the remaining twats.

Mind you, just flicked on the live feed from E4, that Orlaith... she's a cheeky one and no mistake...


----------



## Belushi (Jul 1, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> He's been given an official warning



He covvered up the cameras in the loft room last night so he'll probably get another.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 1, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> i usually hate the boo-ing from the crowd but tonight I hope, which-ever of these two bullies leave, they get it REALLY BAD!


You mean you dont watch it _just for_ the booing?!


----------



## Belushi (Jul 1, 2005)

Apparently tonights eviction show has been extended by 25 minutes, should be an interesting twist.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 1, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i'm sorry but this is all utter shite. saskia et al are vile individuals! kemal is funny and sharp and to the point and obviously struck a chord with the magazine deal comment. i fucking well wouldn't want to hear maxwel and saskia moaning and groaning next to me while i tried to sleep - why couldn't they just go into a different room?! they are grim ugly wankers and the thought of them having any kind of sex any where near me would fill me with bitter nausea. yuk!




clearly you haev never lived under canvas then ...

some times in group situations you have to be a little more tollerant of people..


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 1, 2005)

Caught that bit were the couple were getting to it when that annoying little tosser shouted out to them. Good to see he got some new special gell on his hair.


----------



## Griff (Jul 1, 2005)

I do hope she gets a right good booing.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 1, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> exactly!
> 
> however, the reason they don't go anywhere private is cos saskia doesn't really want to shag him i don't reckon. she just wants people to think she might so maybe they'll keep her in.



That makes no sense to me.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 1, 2005)

I reckon either Max is going as well or she's going to be allowed to chose another housemate for eviction.


----------



## innit (Jul 1, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> clearly you haev never lived under canvas then ...
> 
> some times in group situations you have to be a little more tollerant of people..


Nah, I don't think so.  If there was nowhere else to go then yeah, you'd just put a pillow over your head, but there was a whole massive house they could have been frotting each other in - if they chose to do it right next to my bed I would be well furious.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 1, 2005)

Anyone else think Eugeyne is just H from Steps but geeky instead of camp.


----------



## Griff (Jul 1, 2005)

That 'anecdote' about the first aid box was just painful viewing.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 1, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> clearly you haev never lived under canvas then ...
> 
> some times in group situations you have to be a little more tollerant of people..



Saskia and her byotch being, of course, widely celebrated for their tolerance of others...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 1, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> Nah, I don't think so.  If there was nowhere else to go then yeah, you'd just put a pillow over your head, but there was a whole massive house they could have been frotting each other in - if they chose to do it right next to my bed I would be well furious.



why?

why wouldn't you just roll over and ignore it let them get on with it...

when did the world get so conservative?

i rememeber parties where epople would fuck on the dance floor... what up with a bit of fumbling under the covers jesus...

what a bunch of prudes


----------



## innit (Jul 1, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> why?
> 
> why wouldn't you just roll over and ignore it let them get on with it...
> 
> ...


I ain't no prude   

and I can see a big difference between doing it at a party where everyone is off their tits (and everyone has the choice to walk away) and doing it two feet away from where some other poor fucker is trying to sleep.

I don't think that's conservative     Or is conservatism the same as manners these days?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 1, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> why?
> 
> why wouldn't you just roll over and ignore it let them get on with it...
> 
> ...



It's incredible that a bunch of morons who have chosen to appear on national television and have their every move filmed and videoed can get upset by a couple of their ilk getting it on in the same room as them. I demand to have my privacy! Then get a fucking life!


----------



## innit (Jul 1, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> It's incredible that a bunch of morons who have chosen to appear on national television and have their every move filmed and videoed can get upset by a couple of their ilk getting it on in the same room as them. I demand to have my privacy! Then get a fucking life!


Whose side are you on


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 1, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> Whose side are you on



The Argentinians.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 1, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> It's incredible that a bunch of morons who have chosen to appear on national television and have their every move filmed and videoed can get upset by a couple of their ilk getting it on in the same room as them. I demand to have my privacy! Then get a fucking life!



Or: it's incredible that a couple of morons doing their damnedest to court controversy and attention can get upset by being upstaged by a bitchy barb...  

"Mind your own fucking business" decreed Arskia. Oi vai.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 1, 2005)

Ahem - Point of order.

Lets clarify one thing.

They are all wankers.


Carry on.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 1, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Bit of useless information but Saskia's boyfriend isn't actually Saskia's boyfriend...now bare with me a moment (!) ... my housemate's sort-of-girlfriend's housemate's sister's housemate is actually the girlfriend of Saskia's "boyfriend" and Saskia is his ex-girlfriend


It's actually your housemate's sort-of-girlfriend's housemate's sister's housemate of someone she bumped into in an off licence's ferret's mother's acupuncturist's fifth cousin eight times removed's milkman's former dealer's half-uncle who's the girlfriend of Saskia's 'boyfriend'...but I know what you mean.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 1, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Ahem - Point of order.
> 
> Lets clarify one thing.
> 
> ...



hear, hear


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 1, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> It's incredible that a bunch of morons who have chosen to appear on national television and have their every move filmed and videoed can get upset by a couple of their ilk getting it on in the same room as them. I demand to have my privacy! Then get a fucking life!




innit


----------



## Diamond (Jul 1, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> It's actually your housemate's sort-of-girlfriend's housemate's sister's housemate of someone she bumped into in an off licence's ferret's mother's acupuncturist's fifth cousin eight times removed's milkman's former dealer's half-uncle who's the girlfriend of Saskia's 'boyfriend'...but I know what you mean.



6 degrees of seperation and all that...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 1, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> I ain't no prude
> 
> and I can see a big difference between doing it at a party where everyone is off their tits (and everyone has the choice to walk away) and doing it two feet away from where some other poor fucker is trying to sleep.
> 
> I don't think that's conservative     Or is conservatism the same as manners these days?




sorry they are in a hose to be filmed it's not like BB hasn't happened before it's not like they don't know what might happen, more than likely it's not liek they haven't even be prompted by bb staffers from the outset to do x or y... (there's always the option that they are all actors and this is all scripted now these days anyway... if i had the cash and the access i'd love to make some kind of 300,000 calls to one persons voting to see if that person got voted out that week ... cos i reckon it's a revenue generation exercise from day one with no real involvement from the public whatso ever the director decides who goes in the end.... but that's an aisde) they are putting themselves up for sacrifice feeding themselves to the lions there's no grounds to complain period... 

more over in life regardless of what you might want or feel is acceptable there will be others who will disagree about this and wish to do their own thing there is no point in trying to force people to do what you feel is appropreate... which is exactly what kemal was doing....


----------



## flameacademy (Jul 1, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> in life regardless of what you might want or feel is acceptable there will be others who will disagree about this and wish to do their own thing ....



thank god - or BB would be EXTREMELY dull..


----------



## slowth (Jul 1, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I hope Derek and Science get their own TV sho, they're a cracking double act



Derek could easily step in for Stewie on Family Guy.Same wide eyed features,same articulate bitching.Its only a matter of time before he comes out with 'Who the HELL do you think you are'

I'd also say Derek and Science are the only 2 in there who genuinely dont give a shit what people think of them and deserve to stay in longer but if i had to pick a likely winner,i'd say Anthony.
My reasoning is that the voting public subconsiously try to project their own personality traits in each housemate and Anthony is 'a match' for the age group likely to be voting (ie bit laddish,quite good looking,softly spoken etc)
as opposed to say Vanessa (wet lettuce),Science (all attitude and no experience) Kemal (off the scale camp) vetc etc


----------



## binka (Jul 1, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I hope Derek and Science get their own TV sho, they're a cracking double act


loved the talking to that derek gave to science after the argument over who could be narrator


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> I ain't no prude
> 
> and I can see a big difference between doing it at a party where everyone is off their tits (and everyone has the choice to walk away) and doing it two feet away from where some other poor fucker is trying to sleep.
> 
> I don't think that's conservative     Or is conservatism the same as manners these days?


I agree. I wouldn't have a problem with people 'gettin it on' at a party or a club, it was the sound effects that got me. Fair turned my stomach.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> That makes no sense to me.



erm, okay then!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I agree. I wouldn't have a problem with people 'gettin it on' at a party or a club, it was the sound effects that got me. Fair turned my stomach.



exactly - makes me bleedin wanna wretch and i can just turn the telly off! it was the sight of maxwell's white hairy skinny arse that really made me feel sick!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I agree. I wouldn't have a problem with people 'gettin it on' at a party or a club, it was the sound effects that got me. Fair turned my stomach.



Turn the volume down and put on a relaxing whale noises CD.


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Turn the volume down and put on a relaxing whale noises CD.


  
Poor kemal couldn't do that though could he?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Poor kemal couldn't do that though could he?



Surely one of the prerequisites for sharing a room with a dozen or so belching, farting, snoring, shagging people for a month would be a pair of ear plugs. Or is that against the BB rules.


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

I did wonder about earplugs tbh, I'd be lost without mine.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Surely one of the prerequisites for sharing a room with a dozen or so belching, farting, snoring, shagging people for a month would be a pair of ear plugs. Or is that against the BB rules.



but why couldn't they just go into a different room?! fair enough they all get what they deserve in terms of signing up to BB in the first place, but why do maxwell and saskia want to do er stuff in a room full of people when they could've gone elsewhere???


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

I also think the problem is that maxwell and saskia seem to think they own the place and everyone in it. If it was a more discrete, likeable couple people may be more accommodating


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 1, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> but why couldn't they just go into a different room?! fair enough they all get what they deserve in terms of signing up to BB in the first place, but why do maxwell and saskia want to do er stuff in a room full of people when they could've gone elsewhere???



Erm, because they're chronic, narcissistic exhibitionists?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Erm, because they're chronic, narcissistic exhibitionists?



they're also mingers. if they were an attractive pair it might not be so painful to watch


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 1, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> they're also mingers. if they were an attractive pair it might not be so painful to watch



Exactly. Why watch BB when there's plenty of good porn around. Any other problems need solving?


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 1, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> they're also mingers. if they were an attractive pair it might not be so painful to watch



Surely nobody is suggesting saskia isn't attactive?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 1, 2005)

I just love the way that everyone here has got their head round the issue of narcissism


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Surely nobody is suggesting saskia isn't attactive?



errrrm she's disgusting.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jul 1, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I just love the way that everyone here has got their head round the issue of narcissism



What could you mean?


----------



## Biffo (Jul 1, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> errrrm she's disgusting.



I would rather shag vanessa .... and I fucking hate her.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 1, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> errrrm she's disgusting.



Well its all subjective I suppose.  You're in the minority though I fear.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2005)

Biffo said:
			
		

> I would rather shag vanessa .... and I fucking hate her.



i'd rather shag eugine, and he's a virgin


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Well its all subjective I suppose.  You're in the minority though I fear.



would you fuck her? how could you? she's vile. does her personality not shine through? shes an ugly ugly individual, in so many ways.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2005)

Rumour would have it that after the bitch queen is evicted tonite, the lines immediately re-open, with all the housemates up for eviction.

I wont be putting too much stock in it, myself, surely they'd make far more money from phone/text votes leaving him in until next Friday?


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 1, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Surely nobody is suggesting saskia isn't attactive?



She's quite pretty and her boobs are clearly impressive, but I think I'd stop finding her remotely attractive about five minutes after meeting her – perhaps after she'd mentioned how she thinks all foreigners want to bomb us or did that annoying 'moving her head from side to side while waving her hand like a reject from the Jerry Springer Show' thing she does. 

God, she really is a vile bint.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2005)

Rumour two suggests Orlaigh, and possibly Eugene are moles, with news tonite.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> or did that annoying 'moving her head from side to side while waving her hand like a reject from the Jerry Springer Show' thing she does.



lol!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 1, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i'd rather shag eugine, and he's a virgin



Is he? You mean that silver tongue hasn't worked its magic yet?

He is odd tho isn't, I thought give him time but STOP TALKING.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 1, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Is he? You mean that silver tongue hasn't worked its magic yet?
> 
> He is odd tho isn't, I thought give him time but STOP TALKING.



I reckon Eugene is as nutty as squirrel shit, bless 'im! Did you hear that 'anecdote' he told last night about his first aid course? He built it up and built it up and then there was no punchline or anything remotely funny about it at all. It was cringe-making.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I reckon Eugene is as nutty as squirrel shit, bless 'im! Did you hear that 'anecdote' he told last night about his first aid course? He built it up and built it up and then there was no punchline or anything remotely funny about it at all. It was cringe-making.



bless him! in that house of fakes i think he's one of the less wankerish ones. wouldn't let him anywhere near me knickers mind!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm pretty damn certain Eugene has aspergers, so he might not have been aware the others would be less than appreciative. He's certainly unaware nik-nak and teas maid are constantly giggling behind his back.

I don't remember if the subject has already been discussed in this thread - I have about four BB forums on the go, so you'll have to forgive me


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 1, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> bless him! in that house of fakes i think he's one of the less wankerish ones. wouldn't let him anywhere near me knickers mind!



Ha! Yeah, he seems very innocent, naive and desperate to be liked, which, oddly enough, makes him quite likeable. Maybe it's because he's such a contrast to the rest of them in there (even Her Gorgeousness Makosi) who seem so up themselves, arrogant and all too aware of the game they are playing.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 1, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> bless him! in that house of fakes i think he's one of the less wankerish ones.


Personally I think he's a wanky slimeball. Remember how he cruelly gloated to Kinga after she was rejected: "I think that people sometimes find you a bit much, darling" (or words to that effect)?   Coming from him of all people. The fucktard.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 1, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> bless him! in that house of fakes i think he's one of the less wankerish ones. wouldn't let him anywhere near me knickers mind!




If he kept talking you'd fall asleep mind ( could be his plan   )


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 1, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Personally I think he's a wanky slimeball. Remember how he cruelly gloated to Kinga after she was rejected: "I think that people sometimes find you a bit much, darling" (or words to that effect)?   Coming from him of all people. The fucktard.




So is Kinga going back in tonight?


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jul 1, 2005)

like i said, i've known eugene since i was about 15, though i haven't seen him for a couple of years.
He is exactly as he appears on the telly. Nice guy, but drives you spare after any amount of time in his company. I don't think he has aspergers.. at least its nothing he'd ever mentioned.

*awaits the news of the world to come pay me a fortune for all the gossip*


----------



## marshall (Jul 1, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> So is Kinga going back in tonight?



Only one of the rumours. 

Others include neither Max nor Sakia leaving, instead, they get to nominate 2 others for a 30 minute voting blitz. However that might contravene Ofcom regs.

Or one of them going and choosing a 2nd from the house, which sounds more likely. Who would Saskia pick, though?

Max? Makosi? Or…only personal…she might go for Craig…


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 1, 2005)

I would've imagined Kinga would have done some sort of spread ( no pun ) in the rags if she'd been out, but I haven't seen any.

It's fucking the dynamics up too much this changing.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 1, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> So is Kinga going back in tonight?


  

I missed it last night so am not bang up to date with the word on the street, but that would be a nice touch.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 1, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I would've imagined Kinga would have done some sort of spread ( no pun ) in the rags if she'd been out, but I haven't seen any.
> 
> It's fucking the dynamics up too much this changing.



yeh i don't reckon we've seen the last of her. and how much would she hate makosi if she came back?! hehehe


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 1, 2005)

Just heard the funniest line in BB6 yet.
Kemal in DR..." Whats that place called that Dorothy goes to in the film the wizard of Oz?"


*Oz! Yer thick fuck!*


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 1, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Just heard the funniest line in BB6 yet.
> Kemal in DR..." Whats that place called that Dorothy goes to in the film the wizard of Oz?"
> 
> 
> *Oz! Yer thick fuck!*


  Sounds like a good one for the Editor's Featured Fuckwit Farrago thread!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 1, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> 'moving her head from side to side while waving her hand like a reject from the Jerry Springer Show' thing she does.
> 
> God, she really is a vile bint.



sure you're not thinking of vanessa...?


----------



## Diamond (Jul 1, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Just heard the funniest line in BB6 yet.
> Kemal in DR..." Whats that place called that Dorothy goes to in the film the wizard of Oz?"
> 
> 
> *Oz! Yer thick fuck!*



If you, or anyone else for that matter, is watching big brother live, can you give the unfortunates at work a quick precis of the atmosphere, relations between housemates and anything else of note in the countdown to eviction.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 1, 2005)

Diamond said:
			
		

> If you, or anyone else for that matter, is watching big brother live, can you give the unfortunates at work a quick precis of the atmosphere, relations between housemates and anything else of note in the countdown to eviction.



http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/live/

almost constant updates.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 1, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/live/
> 
> almost constant updates.



Cheers


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 1, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sure you're not thinking of vanessa...?



No, but I don't care for her much either.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 1, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> No, but I don't care for her much either.


Vanessa manages to be boring, brainless, selfish and gluttonous all at the same time - and all the time. She's the inappropriate cretin you have to share office space with at work but would go to Mars to avoid associating with in the outside world.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 1, 2005)

I had to copy and paste this suggestion for what might be the twist behind the extension of tonight's show. It was posted on the digitalspy bulletin boards and is IMO absolute genius:

"imagine that the evictee could pick another HM, so, we assume Saskia gets to leave, she chooses the obvious choice of Makosi, BUT ther twist is they spend 5 nights in the Garden before leaving or re-entering!!!... then she would be pissed at not choosing Max... GREAT IDEA!

its certainly better than the NEW HM choosing, cos they would pick NON-Team MAK players, and i firmly belive BB/End'mol are considerate to the two factions being balanced, after all its the war that brings the fun!"


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2005)

Awww, look, he's wearing a tie for his court appearance


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

I may wear stilettos but I still have balls      

Oh how I wish there was room for that as a tagline


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2005)

Derek is now second favourite, overtaking Kemal.

Bookies were offering 28/1 on him last week, now he's 7/2


----------



## chio (Jul 1, 2005)

Maxwell seems like the sort of nasty type you cross the street to avoid when they've been on the piss at 3am

and that horrid accent makes me want to reach for my mute button


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh he's repulsive. I prefer Craig, FFS!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I may wear stilettos but I still have balls


brilliant indeed.  

From the sound of the crowd Saskia's in for a rought time...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 1, 2005)

No boos for Maxwell though  Must admit he has gone well down in my estimation after that scene with my second favourite housemate Kemal last night - if he had decked him it would have been unforgivable   I'll give him a week to turn it all round and get back to being funny like he was a few weeks ago


----------



## miss direct (Jul 1, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> No boos for Maxwell though  Must admit he has gone well down in my estimation after that scene with my second favourite housemate Kemal last night - if he had decked him it would have been unforgivable   I'll give him a week to turn it all round and get back to being funny like he was a few weeks ago



I've just turned it on (I'm at work)..don't understand, why is no one being evicted???


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2005)

miss direct said:
			
		

> I've just turned it on (I'm at work)..don't understand, why is no one being evicted???



More cynicism, but...

The clips they showed on the first show were discernabley anti-Fairwell. I expect they are hoping a lot of people, who believe the bitch queen is about to be evicted, will begin texting/phoning to get shot of Fairwell.


----------



## chio (Jul 1, 2005)

They drag it out all night - and stuck some Jimmy Carr dross in the middle! 

I'm glad Maxwell got the warning, cause apart from the actual water it was his general demeanour both overnight and the morning after. Typical townie white-shirted trash, the sort you'd expect to see out in a small-town club!


----------



## miss direct (Jul 1, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> They drag it out all night - and stuck some Jimmy Carr dross in the middle!
> 
> I'm glad Maxwell got the warning, cause apart from the actual water it was his general demeanour both overnight and the morning after. Typical townie white-shirted trash, the sort you'd expect to see out in a small-town club!



Yeah I don't understand why people think he's so great and is going to win. I just find him dirty..he speaks about women in a vulgar way, talks about sex all the time and is just plain annoying.


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

What _do _ they do under that smelly duvet? Is she wanking him off or something?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> What _do _ they do under that smelly duvet? Is she wanking him off or something?



I dunno
but I feel sick


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 1, 2005)

You could hear the bracelets jangling.  It must have been like getting wanked off by Jimmy Saville.


Cockneys are the single biggest group of unwanted cunts on the planet.  Come on OBL, what are you waiting for son?


----------



## Numbers (Jul 1, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> You could hear the bracelets jangling.  It must have been like getting wanked off by Jimmy Saville.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 1, 2005)

Maxwell and Saskia really are the gruesome twosome.

Apparently shed had a bit of nookie with Maxwell cos he wooed her. Had absolutely nothing to do with the sudden appearance of Orlaith of course.

Maxwell out next week please.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 1, 2005)

LMAO at Davina and her saskia's mics being left on at teh end and hearing what they said post show... LOL just shows how fake TV is ... "ooh i think you coped with that really well"...


"ooh they all boooed me didn't they"


HAHAHAHAHA priceless


----------



## 1927 (Jul 1, 2005)

mmmSkyscraper said:
			
		

> Cockneys are the single biggest group of unwanted cunts on the planet.



Nah that's scousers you're thinking of!


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> LMAO at Davina and her saskia's mics being left on at teh end and hearing what they said post show... LOL just shows how fake TV is ... "ooh i think you coped with that really well"...
> 
> 
> "ooh they all boooed me didn't they"
> ...




Derek was really good as the narrator wasn't he?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 1, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> They drag it out all night - and stuck some Jimmy Carr dross in the middle!
> 
> I'm glad Maxwell got the warning, cause apart from the actual water it was his general demeanour both overnight and the morning after. Typical townie white-shirted trash, the sort you'd expect to see out in a small-town club!


Hey I've worn white shirts to small town clubs before!!!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Derek was really good as the narrator wasn't he?




Did you see my reply though... I'm deep man, about 5 solar systems deep actually...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2005)

Derek is now *joint favourite* to win!!  Twenty-eight to fucking one!


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2005)

Ok,  they have production team  meetings,  Divina knows she is going to ask about the racial divide in the house.... so  why didnt she pick up that utter cow on her "they're a bunch of bloody monkeys in there," comment?

Bad enough they stuffed the audience with sycophant idiots who clapped and whooped for the evil cow,  but not picking up something as blatant as that....Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 1, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Derek is now *joint favourite* to win!!  Twenty-eight to fucking one!



No way. Look at the aol poll, Makosi is light years ahead.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 1, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Ok,  they have production team  meetings,  Divina knows she is going to ask about the racial divide in the house.... so  why didnt she pick up that utter cow on her "they're a bunch of bloody monkeys in there," comment?
> 
> Bad enough they stuffed the audience with sycophant idiots who clapped and whooped for the evil cow,  but not picking up something as blatant as that....Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr




Fuck off you nob! You're a fucking monkey!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 1, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Ok,  they have production team  meetings,  Divina knows she is going to ask about the racial divide in the house.... so  why didnt she pick up that utter cow on her "they're a bunch of bloody monkeys in there," comment?
> 
> Bad enough they stuffed the audience with sycophant idiots who clapped and whooped for the evil cow,  but not picking up something as blatant as that....Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Does 'monkey' = 'black/ethnic' in your world or summat?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 1, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> No way. Look at the aol poll, Makosi is light years ahead.



I put more stock in the billionaire bookies than in AOL users, who, frankly, should know better


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Ok,  they have production team  meetings,  Divina knows she is going to ask about the racial divide in the house.... so  why didnt she pick up that utter cow on her "they're a bunch of bloody monkeys in there," comment?
> 
> Bad enough they stuffed the audience with sycophant idiots who clapped and whooped for the evil cow,  but not picking up something as blatant as that....Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Actually I didn't pick up on that either.I thought she meant that they were twats or summat. Is it maybe some essex girl slang?


----------



## smurkey (Jul 1, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Ok,  they have production team  meetings,  Divina knows she is going to ask about the racial divide in the house.... so  why didnt she pick up that utter cow on her "they're a bunch of bloody monkeys in there," comment?
> 
> Bad enough they stuffed the audience with sycophant idiots who clapped and whooped for the evil cow,  but not picking up something as blatant as that....Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



the word "monkeys" doesn't neccessarily incinuate or, for that matter, denote a label for racism.

It can be used for a whole host of terms or labels, and I'm pretty sure saskia was pointing out that they're a bunch of bloody muppets/fools etc.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Actually I didn't pick up on that either.I thought she meant that they were twats or summat. Is it maybe some essex girl slang?



Yah,  for monkeys read twat. The two insults are obviously  interchangable  in most parts of London.


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Yah,  for monkeys read twat. The two insults are obviously  interchangable  in most parts of London.


Why roll your eyes at me? 
Wanna fight?


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> the word "monkeys" doesn't neccessarily incinuate or, for that matter, denote a label for racism.
> 
> It can be used for a whole host of terms or labels, and I'm pretty sure saskia was pointing out that they're a bunch of bloody muppets/fools etc.



Translating for her? The girl has proved herself more than capable of defending herself. 

She has an entire dictionary of words she could have used,  she chose the word monkeys.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 1, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Yah,  for monkeys read twat. The two insults are obviously  interchangable  in most parts of London.



You're not from London are you?


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Translating for her? The girl has proved herself more than capable of defending herself.
> 
> She has an entire dictionary of words she could have used,  she chose the word monkeys.


So?


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Why roll your eyes at me?
> Wanna fight?



Put up your dukes! 
Its Friday, Im at home alone eating toblerone, dont mess


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Put up your dukes!
> Its Friday, Im at home alone eating toblerone, dont mess


Toblerone? Bastard


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 1, 2005)

Which parts of London are they exactly...?

Don't think she was being racist in that instance, but do think she is a snidey, Essex bint. Rough as soles.


Maxwell next please...don't forget scabgate!!


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> You're not from London are you?



yes.  Next?


----------



## warszawa (Jul 1, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> yes.  Next?



Try and get out a bit.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 1, 2005)

If anyone sees Saskia out on the town down London tomorrow night, what will you say to her?


----------



## mmmSkyscraper (Jul 1, 2005)

I would make a point of ignoring the cockney slag.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> Which parts of London are they exactly...?
> 
> Don't think she was being racist in that instance, but do think she is a snidey, Essex bint. Rough as soles.
> 
> ...



I was  responding to a comment from Madzone about  Monkeys probably meaning twat. My point was the two words are NOT interchangable. 

She was thinking  they were monkeys,  and under the stress of the interview she said it. There is no mitigation or excuse.  I did not think her previous comments in the house were necessarily racist,  however, THAT ONE blatantly was!


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> Try and get out a bit.



snappy riposte.


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> I was  responding to a comment from Madzone about  Monkeys probably meaning twat. My point was the two words are NOT interchangable.
> 
> She was thinking  they were monkeys,  and under the stress of the interview she said it. There is no mitigation or excuse.  I did not think her previous comments in the house were necessarily racist,  however, THAT ONE blatantly was!


Well I think you're wrong but gis a bit of toblerone and I might change my mind.


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 1, 2005)

All water under the proverbial, she is out. Good riddance etc etc

Maxwell the pot bellied, boggle eyed pig next please...

He is such a bully with smaller blokes, wonder what he would be like up against a real bloke...


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> He is such a bully with smaller blokes, wonder what he would be like up against a real bloke...



Hopefully bending over - that would make fab tv


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Well I think you're wrong but gis a bit of toblerone and I might change my mind.



   5 varieties of toblerone in a box... classic, praline, white, snow topped and bitter dark. 

I have a small mountain of the bitter ones left... help yourself


----------



## warszawa (Jul 1, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> snappy riposte.



Sorry for being snappy, but it's people like you who give real racists breathing space by jumping at any tiny thing. 

The term 'monkey' is a common term for idiot or 'muppet', etc. Maybe you don't come across it in your life, but it is.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 1, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> I was  responding to a comment from Madzone about  Monkeys probably meaning twat. My point was the two words are NOT interchangable.
> 
> She was thinking  they were monkeys,  and under the stress of the interview she said it. There is no mitigation or excuse.  I did not think her previous comments in the house were necessarily racist,  however, THAT ONE blatantly was!



that's bollocks, and using just the tiniest splat of psychology here I'd say that in reality, saskia wasn't making a racist comment, however, as you have an obvious dislike for saskia, and would like to see her get ripped apart, your OWN reality/perceptions/ideals see that saskia made a racist comment. The fact is, we don't know, since I for one can say I have called people monkies before, who were caucasian, and I'm not racist anyway. However, in Saskia's case, she may have, she may not, but you don't have any evidence beyond reasonable doubt to suggest she did infer racism. So why bother posting about it?  Ya get meh? 

.. Man I'm good.


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> .. Man I'm good.


No darling......


----------



## smurkey (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> No darling......



 i've got no toblerone either ...


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> i've got no toblerone either ...


Awww, borrow some from Urban cheek


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> that's bollocks, and using just the tiniest splat of psychology here I'd say that in reality, saskia wasn't making a racist comment, however, as you have an obvious dislike for saskia, and would like to see her get ripped apart, your OWN reality/perceptions/ideals see that saskia made a racist comment. The fact is, we don't know, since I for one can say I have called people monkies before, who were caucasian, and I'm not racist anyway. However, in Saskia's case, she may have, she may not, but you don't have any evidence beyond reasonable doubt to suggest she did infer racism. So why bother posting about it?  Ya get meh?
> 
> .. Man I'm good.


Legend in your own mind huh?  

I thought the comment was out of order and spectacularly crass in the circumstances. As it happens, she wasnt the person I disliked most in the house. 

I posted because its not an isolated comment, it goes to a pattern of behaviour/comments exhibited by Saskia this week. The comments about Makosi's hair,  her  "you have a  chip on your shouder as you lot usually do " comment amongst others.

They were unpleasant comments in themselves,  but she must have been  thinking monkeys to say it. She admits herseelf she hates them- so she's not using "monkey" to mean  she admires them.  But you are right I now dont like her- she's demonstrated herself to be thoughtless, ignorant, arrogant  and agressive.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Awww, borrow some from Urban cheek



The praline and white ones taste heavenly together....  

Is coverting another person's toblerone a sin?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2005)

Well I've just seen the highlights, and fucking hell I'd hate to be in the same room as Saskia. Thick, bitter, obnoxious, deluded... the list goes on.
Having read the thread before I watched I was going to post that the 'bunch of monkeys' thing - much as I disliked her - was surely just an unfortunate turn of phrase. Having seen it I'm not so sure. There was a lot of spite in the way she spat it out, and she could have picked another phrase - any other phrase.
Oh well, she's out now, as is the jury. She won't be missed...

Tonight's other burning issue - where on earth did Maxwell get his suit from? A real weddings, funerals and court appearances job there 'mate'.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 2, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Legend in your own mind huh?
> 
> I thought the comment was out of order and spectacularly crass in the circumstances. As it happens, she wasnt the person I disliked most in the house.
> 
> ...



the thing is i don't like saskia, i like to give people a very fair chance at proving who they really are, and to be honest, she doesn't carry any good qualities... like, i said though, your angle may be right, but it's still an opinion. That's all I'm trying to say to you.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 2, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> the thing is i don't like saskia, i like to give people a very fair chance at proving who they really are, and to be honest, she doesn't carry any good qualities... like, i said though, your angle may be right, but it's still an opinion. That's all I'm trying to say to you.



Point taken  

Toblerone?


----------



## pk (Jul 2, 2005)

Hmmm, "monkeys" was a poor choice of words - given the furore about race this week in the press - I'm pissed off Davina didn't press her on it, but she ain't no interviewer really.

Not entirely convinced she's racist though.

Glad she's out, now she can fuck off back to obscurity.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 2, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Point taken
> 
> Toblerone?



what flavour is it?


----------



## smurkey (Jul 2, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Hmmm, "monkeys" was a poor choice of words - given the furore about race this week in the press - I'm pissed off Davina didn't press her on it, but she ain't no interviewer really.
> 
> Not entirely convinced she's racist though.
> 
> Glad she's out, now she can fuck off back to obscurity.




as if you would press her on live t.v about a remark which could _never_ be proved to be racist but, alas, could be interpreted as such.


----------



## madzone (Jul 2, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> as if you would press her on live t.v about a remark which could _never_ be proved to be racist but, alas, could be interpreted as such.


You wouldn't have to push aggressively though - just asking her what she meant would be enough IMO. At least we wouldn't all have wasted so much time debating it if she had


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

I think that, on reflection, perhaps what makes BB so popular is that it gives people the collective illusion of democratic empowerment at a time when our government does whatever it wants to, including going to war, whether we like it or not.

Now Bush, Blair, Rumsfeld, Saddam and the Devil in the BB house, that would be a show worth watching   

anyway, just wanted to have a bit of an early morning rant   


as you were


----------



## Balbi (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Now Bush, Blair, Rumsfeld, Saddam and the Devil in the BB house, that would be a show worth watching



I think you'll find that's happening in Edinburgh this weekend


----------



## madzone (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I think that, on reflection, perhaps what makes BB so popular is that it gives people the collective illusion of democratic empowerment at a time when our government does whatever it wants to, including going to war, whether we like it or not.
> 
> Now Bush, Blair, Rumsfeld, Saddam and the Devil in the BB house, that would be a show worth watching
> 
> ...



Nah - I just think we're a nation of voyeurs who have brought back the Christian v Lions games via the TV


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 2, 2005)

Ooh, I enjoyed last night's show! I'm so glad she really likes Maxwell and I hope it works out for them.


----------



## madzone (Jul 2, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Ooh, I enjoyed last night's show! I'm so glad she really likes Maxwell and I hope it works out for them.


Geri geri geri - did you not see the body language in the diary room? When they asked if she really liked Maxwell she said yes, then started biting her lip. She then went on to wax lyrical about how much she liked him but she was rubbing her nose and not looking at the camera. Clasic signs of someone lying through their teeth.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 2, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Geri geri geri - did you not see the body language in the diary room? When they asked if she really liked Maxwell she said yes, then started biting her lip. She then went on to wax lyrical about how much she liked him but she was rubbing her nose and not looking at the camera. Clasic signs of someone lying through their teeth.



Don't say that - I'm looking for a happy ending!

Poor Maxwell.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

..


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

I don't care whether she genuinely likes him or not, they're both vile bullies and they deserve each other

she looks beautiful on the surface, but a few years of heavy drinking and her character showing itself will leave her looking like Pat from eastenders


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 2, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Don't say that - I'm looking for a happy ending!
> 
> Poor Maxwell.



Maxwell falling under a bus - now THAT'S a happy ending!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> she looks beautiful on the surface, but a few years of heavy drinking and her character showing itself will leave her looking like Pat from eastenders


I don't think she even looks beautiful on the surface; rather, the arrogant, conniving, trashy,  Jordan-wannabe nature of her fucked up personality permeates the cosmetic aesthetics and makes her look evil.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 2, 2005)

I think there is enough to say about Saskias horrible personality. That it is not necessary to go on about her appearance or future appearance.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 2, 2005)

I still hate Maxwell btw. Geri i cant agree with you on this one at all.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 2, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think there is enough to say about Saskias horrible personality. That it is not necessary to go on about her appearance or future appearance.


Sometimes, the two are inextricably linked.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 2, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I still hate Maxwell btw. Geri i cant agree with you on this one at all.



I'm not asking you to.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 2, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I'm not asking you to.




I know, but I cant believe quite how much I disagree with you here.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 2, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I know, but I cant believe quite how much I disagree with you here.



Ha - you thought you could read me like a book!   

But I'm full of surprises


----------



## exosculate (Jul 2, 2005)

........




			
				Geri said:
			
		

> Ha - you thought you could read me like a book!
> 
> *no I thought we were reading the same book*
> 
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I don't care whether she genuinely likes him or not, they're both vile bullies and they deserve each other
> 
> she looks beautiful on the surface, but a few years of heavy drinking and her character showing itself will leave her looking like Pat from eastenders



Aye, she may be "beautiful on the surface" but there is no inner beauty there at all and that, for me, affects any superficial qualities. She's truly 'orrible!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 2, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Aye, she may be "beautiful on the surface" but there is no inner beauty there at all and that, for me, affects any superficial qualities. She's truly 'orrible!


Absolutely.


----------



## madzone (Jul 2, 2005)

When Davina asked her what she'd learned about herslef in the house and she repleid 'I have a chick pea sized head and my shit stinks' - classy


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 2, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> When Davina asked her what she'd learned about herslef in the house and she repleid 'I have a chick pea sized head and my shit stinks' - classy



What gets me is that she thought her shit didn't stink in the first place. Who does she think she is ffs?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

I can't help but think about how most people revert to primitive, agressive, tribal behaviour when basic resources such as food and personal space are limited.  

I do think there's a racial divide, but of there wasn't there would be a divide on other grounds.  It would be unusual for this not to happen IMO. 

I find myself hating Maxwell and Saskia but I'm also wondering just how unusual their behaviour is?  

I would like to think that I would never behave like they do, but when people are put under stress and pressure they from dangerous and agressive groups and project all their faults onto the 'others'.  

This happens in the playground when one bunch of kids bully the others and is how gangs and wars start.  

Don't get me wrong, I think that Maxwell is a potentially violent thug.  Saskia bullies with agressive outbursts, but also with that favourite of school bullies, with the isolating cold stare.  Their apparent view that the house was theirs and that the others (who just happen to be darker skinned people) should clean up after them, has very obvious racist overtones.   

I just have to question my feelings when I start to hate someone as much as I hate Maxwell and Saskia.  It makes me wonder how much the whole BB thing is about recreating the enviroment in which people become dangerously aggressive and then inviting the viewers / voyeurs to experience the same agression (which of course we all feel justified in feeeling, just like Maxwell and Saskia feel that their anger is justified).

We become part of the Experiment, which in many ways mirrors Zimbardo's Stamford Prison Experiment, except that, instead of the housemates being allocated the roles of guards and prisoners, one groups of housemates claim the role of the guards due to some unifying factor (in this case because they are white).

http://www.prisonexp.org/links.htm


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

this link is a must read IMO

http://www.sonoma.edu/users/g/goodman/zimbardo.htm


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong, I think that Maxwell is a potentially violent thug.  Saskia bullies with agressive outbursts, but also with that favourite of school bullies, with the isolating cold stare.  Their apparent view that the house was theirs and that the others (who just happen to be darker skinned people) should clean up after them, has very obvious racist overtones.



You don't half talk some crap sometimes.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> You don't half talk some crap sometimes.



you've overwhelmed me with the elloquence of your debating skills as usual
can you dumb it down a bit please?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I can't help but think about how most people revert to primitive, agressive, tribal behaviour when basic resources such as food and personal space are limited.
> 
> I do think there's a racial divide, but of there wasn't there would be a divide on other grounds.  It would be unusual for this not to happen IMO.
> 
> ...



I think you may be extrapolating too much here, Maxwell clearly has some alcohol issues. End of.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> you've overwhelmed me with the elloquence of your debating skills as usual
> can you dumb it down a bit please?



Stop being so fucking superior, Louloubelle. It doesn't do you any favours.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think you may be extrapolating too much here, Maxwell clearly has some alcohol issues. End of.



he definitely has alcohol issues
but what do you think about the similarities between the Stamford Prison experiment and the BB house?
they are startling IMO


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Stop being so fucking superior, Louloubelle. It doesn't do you any favours.



aw no you've done it again
keep it simple eh?


----------



## nightqueen (Jul 2, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Translating for her? The girl has proved herself more than capable of defending herself.
> 
> She has an entire dictionary of words she could have used,  she chose the word monkeys.


Anyone who automatically thinks using the word 'monkeys' is racist is extremely small minded and probably need to reavaluate their own values before they point the finger. _You're_ the one associating the word Monkeys with black people, not her.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> aw no you've done it again
> keep it simple eh?



I like to keep my posts short and to the point, yes. It's something you could learn from, rather than posting reams and reams of dull shit that nobody can be arsed to read.

You think you are the expert on everything under the sun. You have done everything and know everything. Or if you haven't, it has happened to a 'friend' of yours.

Miss Perfect. Saint Louloubelle.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 2, 2005)

nightqueen said:
			
		

> Anyone who automatically thinks using the word 'monkeys' is racist is extremely small minded and probably need to reavaluate their own values before they point the finger. _You're_ the one associating the word Monkeys with black people, not her.




Roberto said ' Don't give a monkees' many times - is he in the KKK?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> he definitely has alcohol issues
> but what do you think about the similarities between the Stamford Prison experiment and the BB house?
> they are startling IMO




In what way? I think these experiments depend on who you put in them in the first place. i.e Not all people act in a standardly similar way unless they are ruled by stupidity and ignorance in the first place, which invariably most BB contestants are.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> In what way? I think these experiments depend on who you put in them in the first place. i.e Not all people act in a standardly similar way unless they are ruled by stupidity and ignorance in the first place, which invariably most BB contestants are.



there's been a lot of research that shows that almost all people behave in terrible ways if put under stress in unusual situations

very few people will not descend into primitive and agressive modes of functioning, this minotity of people hold deeply ingrained religious or philosophical views that prevent them from acting in ths way

I tried to find a link to this research recently without any success but will try again later today

right now I've got some work to do


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I like to keep my posts short and to the point, yes. It's something you could learn from, rather than posting reams and reams of dull shit that nobody can be arsed to read.
> 
> You think you are the expert on everything under the sun. You have done everything and know everything. Or if you haven't, it has happened to a 'friend' of yours.
> 
> Miss Perfect. Saint Louloubelle.



I'm not a saint, and yes I have done a lot of things in my life and I have a very good memory

I think it's ignorant to dismiss something as "reams of dull shit that nobody can be arsed to read", either read it and have an opinion on it or just leave it

there again you could just post up agressive insulting posts like you usually do.  Perhaps it's no conicidence that you identify with Maxwell, you seem to share his agressive, ignorant nature.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> there again you could just post up agressive insulting posts like you usually do.  Perhaps it's no conicidence that you identify with Maxwell, you seem to share his agressive, ignorant nature.



I like him because he makes me laugh - which is more than I can say for you.

Go and bore the pants off someone else for a bit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 2, 2005)

imo, saskia desperatly wants fame out of big brother. she knew she was not going to win when orlaith came into the house, so she tagged onto maxwell in the hope that he will win and she can get her fame through him. she doesnt really like him at all though.

maxwell is a prick too, except he is an especially stupid and occasionally nasty prick.

craig is just a bitch.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 2, 2005)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> craig is just a bitch.



He's also funny though, but I wouldn't want any of them as friends!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 2, 2005)

i have a friend who is rather like craig!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I don't care whether she genuinely likes him or not, they're both vile bullies and they deserve each other
> 
> she looks beautiful on the surface, but a few years of heavy drinking and her character showing itself will leave her looking like Pat from eastenders



lol


----------



## smurkey (Jul 2, 2005)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> imo, saskia desperatly wants fame out of big brother. she knew she was not going to win when orlaith came into the house, so she tagged onto maxwell in the hope that he will win and she can get her fame through him. she doesnt really like him at all though.
> 
> maxwell is a prick too, except he is an especially stupid and occasionally nasty prick.
> 
> craig is just a bitch.



sad isn't it. I don't think they've got the collective brain cells between them to see what pricks they look like in the process.


----------



## Griff (Jul 2, 2005)

Once again a bit pissed at the end, but what was all that "I control you" business from Craig?   Fuckin' 'ell!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 2, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Once again a bit pissed at the end, but what was all that "I control you" business from Craig?   Fuckin' 'ell!



it was funny when he was saying it on the sofa.... I thought he was mucking more than anything, but when he reaffirmed it by telling ant when he walked off was a bit oooerrr, calm down.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 2, 2005)

nightqueen said:
			
		

> Anyone who automatically thinks using the word 'monkeys' is racist is extremely small minded and probably need to reavaluate their own values before they point the finger. _You're_ the one associating the word Monkeys with black people, not her.



Ha! to you thinking Im small minded! I am not. However Im not rightly bothered what you think of my mind tbh or my values come to that. 

Why make it personal? 

If you had paid attention, you would have read that my opinion of Saskia's monkey comment comes in the context of her other comments while in the house.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 2, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Roberto said ' Don't give a monkees' many times - is he in the KKK?



s'about context though.


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2005)

will you two, (Geri and Louloubelle) take your catfight to PM's?
Dont spoil this thread with your petty arguments please.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 2, 2005)

Apparently whilst watching an England match at a pub in Worksop one of my mates screamed "you stupid monkey" when Sol Campbell made a cock up, but had no idea why people were staring at him, then it dawned on him what he had said (or how people might interpret it) 

Monkey doesn't mean black when used as an insult it means stupid or idiot or the likes. Think of it like when aliens in films insult humans by calling them apes (ie stupid animals), its a similar sort of thing


----------



## Melinda (Jul 2, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Apparently whilst watching an England match at a pub in Worksop one of my mates screamed "you stupid monkey" when Sol Campbell made a cock up, but had no idea why people were staring at him, then it dawned on him what he had said (or how people might interpret it)



So you believe the error was in the way the crowd perceived his comment,  rather than the comment itself being out of order?




			
				CyberRose said:
			
		

> Monkey doesn't mean black when used as an insult it means stupid or idiot or the likes. Think of it like when aliens in films insult humans by calling them apes (ie stupid animals), its a similar sort of thing


It may well true, however I would suggest your friend find another word to describe a  black person doing something foolish. Calling them a monkey is pretty open to 'misinterpretation. '  Again think about context,  it was common to hoot, make monkey noises and throw bananas on the pitch at black players ( it still is in Italy, Holland and the Czech Republic as  evinced by international matches in the past year).  Now consider your mate's comment again in that light and ask why people would be staring at him.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 2, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> So you believe the error was in the way the crowd perceived his comment,  rather than the comment itself being out of order?


Yes  



> It may well true, however I would suggest your friend find another word to describe a  black person doing something foolish. Calling them a monkey is pretty open to 'misinterpretation. '  Again think about context,  it was common to hoot, make monkey noises and throw bananas on the pitch at black players ( it still is in Italy, Holland and the Czech Republic as  evinced by international matches in the past year).  Now consider your mate's comment again in that light and ask why people would be staring at him.


I know why the people in the pub were staring (well my other mates told me they were staring, I wouldn't have thought there would be too many people who cared in Worksop!) But dont worry I'll tell my mate that next time he calls a footballer a stuipid monkey he make damn sure he says it about a white footballer!


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 2, 2005)

I just assumed that she meant idiots/twats/annoying attention seekers etc when she referred to them as a bunch of monkeys, I know thats the way I use it....
I think perhaps people are looking into it too much.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 2, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yes
> 
> I know why the people in the pub were staring (well my other mates told me they were staring, I wouldn't have thought there would be too many people who cared in Worksop!) But dont worry I'll tell my mate that next time he calls a footballer a stuipid monkey he make damn sure he says it about a white footballer!


   

In a way  the fact  you say it is surprising that the outburst drew such a negative reaction 'even'  in Worksop ( never been there, so know nothing about it), would suggest the comment was perceived to be out of order even in that commnuity, even in a football crowd.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 2, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> In a way  the fact  you say it is surprising that the outburst drew such a negative reaction 'even'  in Worksop ( never been there, so know nothing about it), would suggest the comment was perceived to be out of order even in that commnuity, even in a football crowd.


Its actually ironic cos said friend has had to put up with monkey jibes his whole life! Then when he says it everyone stops and stares!


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 2, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I like him because he makes me laugh - which is more than I can say for you.
> 
> Go and bore the pants off someone else for a bit.



God, that's so fucking rude.  What do you do in r/l if conversation turns to something you don't personally find interesting?  Shout BORING!!!! at them?  Or do you perhaps take account of their feelings and the fact other people might be interested in listening to what they have to say?


----------



## warszawa (Jul 2, 2005)

If you don't see black people as monkies you don't stop to think about whether or not you should call some prat a 'monkey' because he is black.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 2, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> If you don't see black people as monkies you don't stop to think about whether or not you should call some prat a 'monkey' because he is black.



Yeah, an obvious bit of reverse psychology-esque anaylsis there....quite right.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 2, 2005)

God almighty, we don't need the "monkey" quote to see that the little Chigwell princess is racist as fuck.  Nasty, nasty piece of work.

Never apologised to anyone in her life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Griff (Jul 2, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Nasty, nasty piece of work.
> 
> :



Yep, let's all hope she's right and is completely forgotten. Sharpish.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 2, 2005)

maxwell won't win for shit anyway, then saskia won't be able to use him for money nor fame, and her tarty dolled up dogbreath features won't get her anywhere on TV, maybe an interview or two on Hello magazine then she'll be promptly forgotten about.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 2, 2005)

I don't like Maxwell and it's quite clear that the majority of people on this thread don't like him either. However, did anyone notice that in last night's eviction show, he seemed to have a huge amount of support. I didn't hear any boos atall when his name was read out.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 2, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I don't like Maxwell and it's quite clear that the majority of people on this thread don't like him either. However, did anyone notice that in last night's eviction show, he seemed to have a huge amount of support. I didn't hear any boos atall when his name was read out.



Yes I reckon he's still in there with a chance of winning - if he can hold the temper down- I reckon one of the reasons Saskia got such a huge percentage of the vote and all the boos is that there is a lot of girls out there who think he's fit and would be jealous of her getting it on with him!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 2, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Yes I reckon he's still in there with a chance of winning - if he can hold his temper down- I reckon one of the reasons Saskia got such a huge percentage of the vote is that there is a lot of girls out there  who would be jealous of her getting it on with him!



hmmm, yeah. Something I really don't understand. HOnestly can't see what any girl would see in him. He's not good looking, he's dirty, pervy, only seems to talk about sex, arrogant, vain, self obsessed.... His idea of 'wooing' a girl is to romantically request that she comes and gives him a hand job b'cos he's feeling horny.   Or to label her with one of his many, irritating, grating catchphrases such as 'off the hook'. No normal person has as many riddiculous catchphrases as Maxwell does.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 2, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> hmmm, yeah. Something I really don't understand. HOnestly can't see what any girl would see in him. He's not good looking, he's dirty, pervy, only seems to talk about sex, arrogant, vain, self obsessed.... His idea of 'wooing' a girl is to romantically request that she comes and gives him a hand job b'cos he's feeling horny.   Or to label her with one of his many, irritating, grating catchphrases such as 'off the hook'. No normal person has as many riddiculous catchphrases as Maxwell does.



Yes he's very flawed but he can also be very charming which some people do find attractive.


----------



## Griff (Jul 2, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Yes he's very flawed but he can also be very charming



I must have been in the toilet while he was being charming.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 2, 2005)

From polls, on DS...

FAVOURITE HOUSEMATE

Science    62
Derek       53
Makosi      38
Eugene     31
Maxwell    26
Kemal       12
Craig        11
Anthony    10 
Orlaith       8
Vanessa     3

LEAST FAVOURITE HOUSEMATE

Maxwell    162
Craig    57
Makosi    47
Vanessa    13
Kemal    10
Science    9
Derek    5 
Eugene    3
Anthony    1
Orlaith    1

My money is now going on Derek, though I believe Science has a chance. Considerable popularity, with little unpopularity, something both Maxwell and Makosi cannot claim


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 2, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Yes he's very flawed but he can also be very charming which some people do find attractive.



erm, charming   Can you give an example of when Maxwell has ever been charming?


----------



## madzone (Jul 2, 2005)

WTF does 'Off the Hook' really mean? And 'Bore Off'.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 2, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> WTF does 'Off the Hook' really mean? And 'Bore Off'.



'Off the hook!' means really good, as far as I can tell.

Dunno about the other one. Are there any Cockneys on the board who can help out? Where is past caring?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 2, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> 'Off the hook!' means really good, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Dunno about the other one. Are there any Cockneys on the board who can help out? Where is past caring?


As if any cockneys actually use any of the sayings Maxwell uses!! Somebody should tell him Football Factory and Mary Poppins are just films!!


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 2, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> 'Off the hook!' means really good, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Dunno about the other one. Are there any Cockneys on the board who can help out? Where is past caring?



I doubt very much if 'Off the hook' is a London expression at all - it's another shitty Americanism that's been imported by dimwits like Maxwell.


----------



## Griff (Jul 2, 2005)

Well I've never heard anyone from the East End or Essex use the expression 'Off the hook"

Maxwell's a fucking twat. 

It feels good typing that, so good in fact I'm going to type it again:

Maxwell's a fucking twat. 

Probably going to type it a few more times next week too.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 2, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I doubt very much if 'Off the hook' is a London expression at all - it's another shitty Americanism that's been imported by dimwits like Maxwell.



Apparently it's a hip-hop thing - should be 'off da hook'. 

Not that I would know.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 2, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Apparently it's a hip-hop thing - should be 'off da hook'.
> 
> Not that I would know.



Yeah you're right... it's another way of saying "out of this world"


----------



## scooter_uk (Jul 2, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> WTF does 'Off the Hook' really mean? And 'Bore Off'.



You're a bore, fuck off = bore off (more or less)

The first person I ever heard say it was born and bred in 'Ackney   

(has spread to Essex as well now)


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 2, 2005)

I was in a chatroom the other day when some guy started coming out with off the hook. Still, at least it's not at the end of the day.

But please please please don't let this bloody awful expression spread


----------



## exosculate (Jul 2, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> I was in a chatroom the other day when some guy started coming out with off the hook. Still, at least it's not at the end of the day.
> 
> But please please please don't let this bloody awful expression spread




Already, I feel it is too late.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 2, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Already, I feel it is too late.



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 2, 2005)

Who is everyone's favourite housemate then, and who do you think is going to win? 

I'm not sure I particularly like anyone in that house, but if I had pick I guess it would be Makosi, or maybe Kemal. I originally had high hopes for Orlaith, but then she got her boobs out, constantly, and talked about them, constantly. Inbetween bitching and moisturising herself.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 2, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> I was in a chatroom the other day when some guy started coming out with off the hook. Still, at least it's not at the end of the day.
> 
> But please please please don't let this bloody awful expression spread


Nah there is a far better expression that will be used!

"WHATEVER, MINGER!!!"

I haven't had a chance to get pissed and use it yet but hopefully next time I'm pissed there will be some cocky girl who I can use it on!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 2, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> What I can't understand is why Maxwell and Saskia have to do whatever it is they do under the duvet (are they actually shagging or not   ) with all the other housemates in the room. I mean, obviously they're not going to get any proper privacy with it being BB, but they could at least go to the loft where they're less likely to be disturbed. I just think it's so repulsive that they do it with Kamal in a bed less than a metre away from them. I'm glad Kamal said something. I think any normal person would have.



Exactly. My thoughts too. I think that proves it's not real, she's just used him.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 2, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Nah there is a far better expression that will be used!
> 
> "WHATEVER, MINGER!!!"
> 
> I haven't had a chance to get pissed and use it yet but hopefully next time I'm pissed there will be some cocky girl who I can use it on!



Now that is fantastic and I suggest everyone uses it as often as possible. Esp if any of you London bods spot Saskia and Maxwell about town ...


----------



## Allan (Jul 2, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Now that is fantastic and I suggest everyone uses it as often as possible. Esp if any of you London bods spot Saskia and Maxwell about town ...



Which is not unlikely. I saw Victor a few weeks ago one morning outside the Odeon in Streatham.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 2, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Exactly. My thoughts too. I think that proves it's not real, she's just used him.



Yeah, the other thing that really bugged me about that was the fact that in the early weeks Saskia constantly told Maxwell that she was uncomfortable doing anything with the cameras watching and all the viewers seeing what she was up to. Several weeks on when she is up for nomination and faces being evicted, she has no qualms whatsoever of spending half the day shagging or doing god knows what under the duvet in a room FULL of other people.   

When I think back to previous Big Brother's, housemates who genuinely liked each other would go out of their way to be on their own and to do stuff as privately as possible. Eg Michelle and Stuart in that little den under the table, Helen and that dopey guy in some love den. Etc etc.....


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jul 2, 2005)

Only in BB could two conniving, spoilt, lying, hypocritical attention seekers with a seething bitterness toward those who are seen as more 'normal' ever be popular.

Their jealousy toward Maxwell and Saskia's relationship made it impossible for them to realise that they may have liked each other _and_ played up for the cameras.

This oversight can only come from the fact that they can't concieve of *anything* that isn't purely done for attention.

Their hypocrisy makes the show quite unpleasant at times. And their blatant attempts to racialise the house have given the show a nasty undertone.

No, I'm not a fan of Kemal or Makosi.

And Orlaith needs to be shot for crimes against self-respect.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jul 2, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> When I think back to previous Big Brother's, housemates who genuinely liked each other would go out of their way to be on their own and to do stuff as privately as possible. Eg Michelle and Stuart in that little den under the table, Helen and that dopey guy in some love den. Etc etc.....



Actually, Michelle would have done it anywhere and she tried often. It was Stuarts shyness that made her create the den.

It was cringeworthy and seedy and downright embarassing.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

> will you two, (Geri and Louloubelle) take your catfight to PM's?
> Dont spoil this thread with your petty arguments please.



who are you?
the thread police?

 

I suggest that you communicate your condescending opinions via PMs rather then ruining this thread with your petty comments


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> who are you?
> the thread police?
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch!


----------



## Addy (Jul 2, 2005)

whatever minger


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 2, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

> whatever minger


Yea!! thats more like it!!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 2, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yea!! thats more like it!!



Chortle


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 2, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Chortle


Isn't Chortle a Pokemon?!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 2, 2005)

I dunno, I only know two pokemon characters


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

> whatever minger










Runs towards Addy hissing with claws out

mmmmeeeeeoooww!

hisssssssssssssssss

etc


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Runs towards Addy hissing with claws out
> 
> mmmmeeeeeoooww!
> 
> ...



If you're fighting, why are you kissing Addy's breast?


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jul 2, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> If you're fighting, why are you kissing Addy's breast?



It's appropriate... considering it's BB.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 2, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> who are you?
> the thread police?
> 
> 
> ...



Seconded! We will fight when and where we like!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> If you're fighting, why are you kissing Addy's breast?



I'm the one on top mate
just watch it   

moves head from side to side and jabs the air with finger



5 minutes later......................




















































RUMBLE!!!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 2, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I like to keep my posts short and to the point, yes. It's something you could learn from, rather than posting reams and reams of dull shit that nobody can be arsed to read.
> 
> You think you are the expert on everything under the sun. You have done everything and know everything. Or if you haven't, it has happened to a 'friend' of yours.
> 
> Miss Perfect. Saint Louloubelle.




OMFG i agree with Geri ...

Off the Hook ...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 2, 2005)

This message is hidden because GarfieldLeChat is on your ignore list.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 2, 2005)

hahaha


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 2, 2005)

Eugene is funny - he's like a poor man's Jon Tickle!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 2, 2005)

Aaah but Geri, do you wince when our Eugene goes off on one? I find him toe-curlingly cringe tastic.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 2, 2005)

And I almost felt sorry for Maxwell and his moping. Not.

And what's with Anthony's purvy questions? Is he actually planning on getting anywhere?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2005)

I haven't read any of the thread  but heo tells me that Maxwells eviction outfit made him look as though he 'was off to court'.....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 2, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> And what's with Anthony's purvy questions? Is he actually planning on getting anywhere?



Oh, but he has. It seems that tonight is naked pool orgy night!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 2, 2005)

so the girls and kemal have got their butts up to the water jet's in the pool and antony is going from makosi and orlaigh in turn having a bit of feel and slap and tickle they have removed all of their clothes except for vanessa the tv editor keeps having to just shoot to the cut away scenes of the pool and blank the sound ... it's a right old bb porno tonight...

i'm wondering how they are going to have any content for the show tomorrow night tbh ...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 3, 2005)

Makosi and Craig have both taken their undies off, apparently. I am currently unable to view E4, so I have to go by what DS tells me  Come on Anthony, feel free to join in!


----------



## Bajie (Jul 3, 2005)

Orlaith & Makosi  are certainly not shy in front of the cameras. As that Anthony keeps saying "oh please let me suck them agine, oh please please please..." hehehe but somehow I get the feeling she dont really like him that much even though she let him suck her tits, poor maxwell aint getting none though, bless.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 3, 2005)

they're going for it


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 3, 2005)

<cue cutaway to stock shots of the house in daytime, and countryside sounds>

lol @ science just sitting by the pool, fully clothed, just watching...


"you look like you're just watching a television programme!"

"it _is_ a television programme..."


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 3, 2005)

Has Anthony got his pants off then? DS won't tell me, and FM is dead 

Yes, I realise that yesterday I christened him Nik-Nak - but I'm drunk now!!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 3, 2005)

the feed kept getting cut, either or both sound and pics, but kemal kept saying he was pulling off anthony's pants as he was snogging or fondling or licking mkosi or orlaith.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 3, 2005)

orlaith's in the pool with anthony, craig and no maxwell; anthony keeps asking for 'sucks', she says he's have enough


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 3, 2005)

Anthony is definately bisexual, so sez DS


----------



## Bajie (Jul 3, 2005)

damn it, Orlaith has put her clothes back on.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 3, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Aaah but Geri, do you wince when our Eugene goes off on one? I find him toe-curlingly cringe tastic.



Yes, totally. He's one of those people you hope you don't get stuck sitting next to in the pub!


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 3, 2005)

Anthony this morning when he was told he'd ran round the pool naked last night and sucked makosis boobs

" Oh God! Me Gran will kill me...sorry gran"
Er...Too late now ant. such are the perils of over consumption of booze eh!


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jul 3, 2005)

Eita said:
			
		

> Orlaith & Makosi  are certainly not shy in front of the cameras. As that Anthony keeps saying "oh please let me suck them agine, oh please please please..." hehehe but somehow I get the feeling she dont really like him that much even though she let him suck her tits, poor maxwell aint getting none though, bless.



The hypocrisy, eh?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 3, 2005)

just read this

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=244143&page=1&pp=25

looks like people were busy last night   

Craig and Orlaith in the toilet    

I think I'm liking Science more and more as the show goes on, I hope he wins


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 3, 2005)

Saskia's done a deal with the NOTW and admits she had sex with Maxwell
http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/story_pages/news/news5.shtml


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jul 3, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I think I'm liking Science more and more as the show goes on, I hope he wins



That's 'best of a bad bunch' thinking.


----------



## Addy (Jul 3, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I think I'm liking Science more and more as the show goes on, I hope he wins


Yeah, Science to win i say!
He's the only one in there who isn't putting on a false persona to win.
He's a prick at times, but shockingly funny at times.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 3, 2005)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> That's 'best of a bad bunch' thinking.



not really

nobody's perfect, everyone has something dislikable about them and Science is no exception.  He can be intrusive and irritating, however...........

what I like about Science:

He has consistently tried to help anyone who was hurt or upset but hasn't made a big drama about it.  Last night, during ‘porngate’ he tried to get them to stop, not in a moralising way, just to remind them that they’re on telly

He is very perceptive

He hasn’t done what most others in the house do, which is that very human tendency to bond with each other by slagging off another person who isn’t within hearing range 

He hasn’t compromised his integrity; he always stands up for what he thinks is right and doesn’t sell out

He listens to Derek and shows him the respect due to an older / wiser person, even when Derek is being unreasonable (OK sometimes he doesn’t listen, but mostly he does)

He was a very good orator IMO

He has a sharp wit and can be very funny

He’s only 19 (I think) but he’s a lot more mature than most in the house 

Just my 2p worth


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 3, 2005)

Makosi's just woken up and told eugene that she wishes the ground would swallow her up

oh dear


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 3, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> not really
> 
> nobody's perfect, everyone has something dislikable about them and Science is no exception.  He can be intrusive and irritating, however...........
> 
> ...


Totally agree. 
I think most peole don't tend to see it like that and just see him as being agressive and arguementative(sp?) which is a shame because he is a good housemate!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 3, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> not really
> 
> nobody's perfect, everyone has something dislikable about them and Science is no exception.  He can be intrusive and irritating, however...........
> 
> ...




He's 22. Agree with alot of that, especially about him having the most integrity in there. I think you down play his immaturity, shouting bouts and poor listening skills though.

I still think he's the best character though.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 3, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> He's 22. Agree with alot of that, especially about him having the most integrity in there. I think you down play his immaturity, shouting bouts and poor listening skills though.
> 
> I still think he's the best character though.



The thing is, while I agree that his listening and communication skills could be improved, for the first few weeks of the show Science was the one who nobody liked.  

He was the scapegoat of the house and he wasn't joining in with either the bonding or the bitching, if he had anything to say to someone he said it to their face, and often appeared aggressive as a result.  

I think it's really hard to maintian a position like that when it's so much easier to bond with people through bitching, especially when you're on your own in an environment like the BB house.

the other thing that I'm impressed with is how his communicaitons skills have improved over the short period of time he's been in the house.  To actually learn something in that kind of harsh environment takes a degree of humility and openess that I have yet to see in any of the others (except perhaps for eugene)


----------



## exosculate (Jul 3, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> The thing is, while I agree that his listening and communication skills could be improved, for the first few weeks of the show Science was the one who nobody liked.
> 
> He was the scapegoat of the house and he wasn't joining in with either the bonding or the bitching, if he had anything to say to someone he said it to their face, and often appeared aggressive as a result.
> 
> ...



I agree - all the others apart from Eugene are two faced. And Eugene may have Aspergers, which always makes people straight forward in my experience.

Science is an obvious head, he has had to cope with withdrawal - so we have to take that into account.

Overall if Science was a bit older, bit more intellectual, listened more and ceased shouting whilst remaining assertive - he would be my ideal type of housemate.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 3, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I agree - all the others apart from Eugene are two faced. And Eugene may have Aspergers, which always makes people straight forward in my experience..



I think that eugene almost certainly has (undiagnosed?) aspergers.  I feel a bit worried about him, I think he's cool and a good person, but his difficulties in relating to people could result in him being bullied, not in a physical sense, but in a being coldly ignored sense.  If the other HM knew he had aspergers they could at least take it into account. As it is I can understand why they might just 'switch off'.  




			
				exosculate said:
			
		

> Science is an obvious head, he has had to cope with withdrawal - so we have to take that into account.


I think that's a bit of a major assumption




			
				exosculate said:
			
		

> Overall if Science was a bit older, bit more intellectual, listened more and ceased shouting whilst remaining assertive - he would be my ideal type of housemate.


I think that if science was in with a different bunch of housemates you'd see a completely different side to him


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jul 3, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> not really
> 
> nobody's perfect, everyone has something dislikable about them and Science is no exception.  He can be intrusive and irritating, however...........
> 
> ...



Everyone has something dislikeable, and equally everyone has stuff that's likeable. You've pointed out one or two good points in his character (although I would disagree with a few), however there are some basic flaws that really irritate me.

Science behaves like a child. It's like he has never grown up.

The simple realisation that people ignore him because he is boorish and boring hasn't clicked and he copes by being even more stubborn, boorish and boring.

His wit is inspired by influential black comedians/personalities and yet he doesn't display the talent that lends an edge to that wit... it's just clever words.

He never listens and never learns. I think what you see as learning is more the sulking of a small child.

But apart from that he's ok.

Maxwell to come from the dead to win!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm with Kemal or Science now. Science can be an irritating berk, but that can be an asset if applied wisely, i.e. to wind up ickle Maxy-waxy.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 3, 2005)

loulou - Science has pretty much stated his wacky backy withdrawal.


----------



## foo (Jul 3, 2005)

wow - an orgy in the pool!!!!   

i haven't watched this all weekend. Cheers you lot for bringing me up to speed!


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 3, 2005)

I think the bad points of Sciences personality that we see are more or less down to the situation he's in and more importantly the people that he is sharing a house with. I'd probably react in a similar manner if I was in that house to be honest.
Yes, he shouts and at time acts in a slightly aggressive manner, but it really seems like thats the only way to get yourself heard in that house. 
Im sure if you took him out of that situation he'd probably be a really nice bloke. Although the same could be said for the other housemates, to be fair (perhaps with the exception of Kemal and Makosi, they're just annoying!)


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 3, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> loulou - Science has pretty much stated his wacky backy withdrawal.



fairy nuff 
please accept my apologies
I didn't know, contrary to how it appears here, I don't watch it all the time


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 3, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Saskia's done a deal with the NOTW and admits she had sex with Maxwell
> http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/story_pages/news/news5.shtml



Wonder how much they gave her for it!







Don't they make a lovely couple though


----------



## Allan (Jul 3, 2005)

Max has already started shagging Anthony!


----------



## Allan (Jul 3, 2005)

Saskia's gone and now Maxwell is talking with Vanessa and Makosi again.
All friends now the evil one has gone!


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 3, 2005)

Maxwell is still a shite. 

He is playing the game, not wanting to be nominated this week...don't trust him...


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 3, 2005)

Scenes of a sexual nature eh?

Bring it on! Lol.

Loving the crying task


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 3, 2005)

Aaaaw poor little Cwaigy's all pissed off cos Anthony wants to suck Kemal's fingers.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 3, 2005)

anthony trying to explain how he's never 'had a mate like' craig before:

"i think mawell is more used to it, cuz, like, he works in topshop"



pmsl


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jul 3, 2005)

I've finally worked out why I like this BB so much... it feels like watching 'The Office!'.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 3, 2005)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> I've finally worked out why I like this BB so much... it feels like watching 'The Office!'.



You are SO right. Watching through my fingers. Grim. 

Still watching but!


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jul 3, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> You are SO right. Watching through my fingers. Grim.
> 
> Still watching but!



And even a Martin Freeman like moment for Maxwell at the end... the joker torn apart by unattainable love...

Priceless.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 3, 2005)

Maybe I'm sad, but I find the whole Craig and his unrequited love for Anthony thing quite touching.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 3, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm sad, but I find the whole Craig and his unrequited love for Anthony thing quite touching.



I've never liked Craig but I felt so sorry for him tonight - what Derick said in the diary room  sums it up he's only 20 and I think very vulnerable and insecure in himself and now he's fallen in love with a straight man!    Maxwell was a star for being so supportive as he sat there on the sofa crying his heart out


----------



## oisleep (Jul 3, 2005)

yeah it was a nice episode, apart from all that porno acting in the pool


----------



## smurkey (Jul 3, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> yeah it was a nice episode, apart from all that porno acting in the pool



agreed, I found the "orgy" scenes a tad too much, even being past the watershed.


----------



## Eyekon (Jul 3, 2005)

I think Craig's quite deluded, how he feels anthony has deeper affections for him I've got no idea. I don't get why he was slating him either, has he given Craig any signals that he liked him?!

I'm glad Maxwell didnt join in with the faux-fun and games last night.


----------



## Melinda (Jul 3, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> agreed, I found the "orgy" scenes a tad too much, even being past the watershed.


Found myself thinking what their parents and friends would think?   
You would just want to die before you mum saw you behave like that! Last time I thought that was while watching an episode of Club Reps


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 3, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> anthony trying to explain how he's never 'had a mate like' craig before:
> 
> "i think mawell is more used to it, cuz, like, he works in topshop"
> 
> ...



Ditto


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 3, 2005)

I thought it was awful. Orlaith is sooo getting nominated this week, she was snogging anything that moved, even Craig (who was so obviously doing it to get Anfony jealous).

Thought Kemal and Vanessa were quite right though, when they were in bed and said 'I think we were too quick to trust certain people in the first week'. And Maxwell, to his eternal credit, wasn't having anything to do with Makosi, which was well funny, and I was a little touched by his show of his emotion for his 'treacle' at the end.

I wonder if Anfony has issues with his sexuality???


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2005)

No, he doesn't.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 3, 2005)

oh yes he does


----------



## exosculate (Jul 3, 2005)

:d


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2005)

Where on earth is krs with his photo:






Ba boom!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 3, 2005)

Maxwell has gone up slightly in my estimation, due to his show of emotion over missing saskia  - i think he genuinely has feelings for her.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2005)

Receiving a good edit tonight: Maxwell, Craig and Derek - bigtime. Maxwell's rehabilitation starts here (until he loses his rag and gets kicked out).
Receiving a bad edit tonight: Makosi and Orla. Science was incredibly sympathetic to Orla & co in the aftermath of 'orgygate' - interesting, but not shown.

I watched the live feed last night, and Anthony came up smelling of roses in the highlights. He wasn't portrayed as a weird, streaking, finger-sucking, bisexual, oompah-loompah muscle mary at all, oh no.

He is normal, one of the lads. Got that. NORMAL.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 4, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Maxwell has gone up slightly in my estimation, due to his show of emotion over missing saskia  - i think he genuinely has feelings for her.



do ya think?  lol


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 4, 2005)

Why else would he start to cry when Craig started talking about how much he missed her?

Stil think he is a bit of arse. But an arse with some genuine emotions.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 4, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Why else would he start to cry when Craig started talking about how much he missed her?
> 
> Stil think he is a bit of arse. But an arse with some genuine emotions.



it really is hard to pick up sarcasm on a msg board innit


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 4, 2005)

Last nights programme was incredibly uncomfortable to watch.
How desperate is Makosi?? She really showed her true colours when she was going on about how she was going to pull Maxwell....she doesn't even fancy him!! Stupid cow! And not only that, why oh why did she start kissing Anthony again? I thought she'd have learned her lesson last time she heard him going on about how he's only using her? Does that girl have no shame? ...Actually, no!
Did Makosi and Anthony actually have sex?? I think they did...but Im not so sure. If they didnt and were only messing around, then Anthony chose the wrong person to do that with, thats for sure. You'd think he'd realise not to piss around with that lying little madam!!

Poor old Craig though! Id never really realised Craig fancied Anthony before, but he SO does!!  Anthony totally knows it too and is playing him like a little bitch, poor lad! Not only did Craig have to contend with being spoken to like a piece of shit by Anthony, but the poor thing was jumped upon by Orlaith!!!

Im glad Maxwell,Kemal and Vanessa didn't join in with all that!!Least some of them have sense!! 
What would their parents say!!?!?!


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 4, 2005)

Just watched Sunday nights feed and when it went off I thought to myself " Have I just seen prostitution in action?"

The reason I say this is that we all know that the aim is to win and collect money. When Orlagh and Makosi 'got em out' and allowed anyone who wished to fondle, suck and whatever them, along with the girl on girl action, were they doing it for fun or to win? Makosi and Orlagh were later seen in the toilet area discussing things in a business like manner.

If they  did what they did for fun then fine, but I got the impression that it was a move for an increase in possible financial gain in the future!
Is that not a form of prostitution? Should this be allowed on mainstrem TV?

I'm not an old fuddy duddy by any means and I've done a few things in the past that I now regret but I must admit a sense of something lost for good on TV when that was shown last night.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 4, 2005)

Aww, diddums. Is little Craigy upset because Anthony kissed the girlie? (And sucked the other girlie's plastic boobies )

"I didn't come here to be treated like shit"

No, dearie, you went in to treat other people like shit - you stated as much on your audition tape.

On a lighter note... Fucking hell, how big were Makosi's tits looking, last night!?  Didn't see them coming


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 4, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Aww, diddums. Is little Craigy upset because Anthony kissed the girlie? (And sucked the other girlie's plastic boobies )
> 
> "I didn't come here to be treated like shit"
> 
> No, dearie, you went in to treat other people like shit - you stated as much on your audition tape.




Gutted I missed it by the sounds.

But, for me, the priceless Craig moment of the past week was his Only Gay in The Village style mithering about "Kebab" being "not normal" for mincing about in stilettos.

The poor sap obviously thought he was going to add a patina of bitchy glamour to the show, only to find himself effortlessly upstaged by the much cleverer, brighter and wittier Kemal. So poor old Craigy ends up looking like nothing quite so much as a dowdy, disappointed, embittered and jellied up provincial housewife. Class.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 4, 2005)

I was a bit shocked by Makosi's behaviour last night, to be honest.  I don't think she did herself any favours at all.  And I like her generally.  Orlaith and her obsession with her breasts is becoming seriously annoying.

I'm really liking Derek, tbh.  He's taking the trouble to mentor Science, who I think could learn something about manners and attitude, and his comments about Craig were spot on.  I think he is genuinely kind and decent, and that counts for a lot in my book.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 4, 2005)

I hope they have the bedsit again from last year with Derek and Science


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 4, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I was a bit shocked by Makosi's behaviour last night, to be honest.


Ditto


----------



## Belushi (Jul 4, 2005)

It was all a bit desperate and sad last night.


----------



## kea (Jul 4, 2005)

wow this thread has expanded a bit over the weekend!!

i echo whoever it was that said on friday that they've lost interest in the whole shebang. i don't like any of them and i'm not finding any of the tasks, house banter or events interesting or amusing at all. i haven't watched it since thursday and tbh i haven't noticed; in previous years i'd be gagging to catch up with events.
and unlike in previous years, i don't have anyone i actually would like to see win; only people who i definitely don't want to win (makosi, orlaith, eugene, craig, maxwell, anthony, vanessa) - ie. i wouldn't mind if derek, science or kemal won. 
i really hope BB does something to get things back on track cos otherwise i will be sadly disappointed.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 4, 2005)

How are you going to know without watching it?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 4, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I was a bit shocked by Makosi's behaviour last night, to be honest.  I don't think she did herself any favours at all.  And I like her generally.  Orlaith and her obsession with her breasts is becoming seriously annoying.
> 
> I'm really liking Derek, tbh.  He's taking the trouble to mentor Science, who I think could learn something about manners and attitude, and his comments about Craig were spot on.  I think he is genuinely kind and decent, and that counts for a lot in my book.




I like both Derek and Science, but want Science to win as he needs the money more 

From a Zimbabwean news site:

The paper quoted New Zimbabwe.com editor Mduduzi Mathuthu saying of Makosi: "People in Zimbabwe are generally cultured, but not this chicken-brained sanctimonious squit. She has already started behaving like an Amazon squirrel plunging the depths of iniquity."

http://www.newzimbabwe.com/pages/fame11.12754.html


----------



## J77 (Jul 4, 2005)

Moloko's gone form a winner to an eviction candidate.


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 4, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> wow this thread has expanded a bit over the weekend!!
> 
> i echo whoever it was that said on friday that they've lost interest in the whole shebang. i don't like any of them and i'm not finding any of the tasks, house banter or events interesting or amusing at all. i haven't watched it since thursday and tbh i haven't noticed; in previous years i'd be gagging to catch up with events.
> and unlike in previous years, i don't have anyone i actually would like to see win; only people who i definitely don't want to win (makosi, orlaith, eugene, craig, maxwell, anthony, vanessa) - ie. i wouldn't mind if derek, science or kemal won.
> i really hope BB does something to get things back on track cos otherwise i will be sadly disappointed.


I disagree about watchability. Its more like a soap-opera this year than any previous year. The contestants are also a lot more honest about being in there to win, which is cool. But, perhaps cos I am just too darn British    I found last nights episode rather uncomfortable, it was like watching porn with me flatmates and fella.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 4, 2005)

certain housemates need an education in safer sex

I'm surprised at Makosi, as a nurse and a Zimbabwean who dated Mugabe's cousin Phillip Chiyangwa (who is now dying of AIDS - officially of snake bite) I would have expected her to be more responsible

I don't think it's possible to use a condom in a pool (I've never tried but I can't see how it would work).  

I'm wondering if UK BB will set the record for the first BB where a housemate gets an STI?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 4, 2005)

I think the main problem this year is that there just aren't any decent human beings in the house. They're not simply flawed, they're nasty, self obsessed, utterly repulsive people. Where on earth did BB find them?

With the exception of Eugene - who does seem decent, but is too dull to like. 
And Science, who is too irritating, argumentative and childish to like.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 4, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> I was a bit shocked by Makosi's behaviour last night, to be honest.  I don't think she did herself any favours at all.  And I like her generally.  Orlaith and her obsession with her breasts is becoming seriously annoying.
> 
> I'm really liking Derek, tbh.  He's taking the trouble to mentor Science, who I think could learn something about manners and attitude, and his comments about Craig were spot on.  I think he is genuinely kind and decent, and that counts for a lot in my book.


I agree, I think its doing Science some good really. He needed to be taken in hand, as it were and given a bit of advice about a thing or two. I didnt like Derek all that much before, be he really is dealing with Science well and its nice that he's not just writining him off as an unintelligent pleb like he has wth the others....

I was just watching the Wright Stuff and they were talking about last nights show. They were totally implying that because Makosi was drunk, she was taken advantage of. Anyone who's watched more than 2 seconds of this programme could see that it would be night on impossible to make that girl do something she didnt want to do. Drunk or not.
To me she seemed to be totally in control of her actions. She knew exactly what she was doing.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 4, 2005)

I most surprised about the somewhat prurient reactions of people watching pissed people on TV potentially having sex...

Not a go BTW, just surprsing.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 4, 2005)

Can anyone clarify just what went on...I only saw the highlight show and couldn't see what Anthony was sposed to have done that was so terrible. ( apart from so very shallow thrusts ).

And Makosi is now a fallen star for me. I thought she showed a nasty streak


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 4, 2005)

I was practically Mary Whitehouse last night.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 4, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Can anyone clarify just what went on...I only saw the highlight show and couldn't see what Anthony was sposed to have done that was so terrible. ( apart from so very shallow thrusts ).
> 
> And Makosi is now a fallen star for me. I thought she showed a nasty streak



Oh I don't know.  She just got pissed and horny and a bit silly.  Nasty?  Maybe I missed something.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 4, 2005)

FM informs me (I only refer to the best possible sources on info ) that Anthony's knob was blurred out, despite him being underwater. Make of that what you will. I'm going to re watch my recording of it


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 4, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> FM informs me (I only refer to the best possible sources on info ) that Anthony's knob was blurred out, despite him being underwater. Make of that what you will. I'm going to re watch my recording of it


I noticed that too. Although for some reason it didnt click until now, I just thought it was the water surrounding him that looked weird    Oh dear...

I think the thing that shocked me last night isnt so much as the sex, as such, but more that these peoples parents,grandparents etc are watching yet they still behaved like that. Im no prude, but I dont really want my Mum or Nan and Grandad watching me have sex......


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 4, 2005)

They were DRUNK, and from what I remember of reading about the whole psychology of living under cameras you reach a point where they cease to be a behavioural modifier - look at 'Chelle & Stu last year - she was WELL up for it but he wasn't for precisely that reason, and even then there were certainly shenanigans going on between the two of them. 

Combine drunk with horny with 'fuck it it doesn't matter' and that's what you get - never been that pissed before now All*Me?

And your last line is probably one of the reasons that you' never get onto BB. (Not having a go BTW, I'm just finding some of the respsonses to what's happened quite surprising given how broad minded urbanites usually are)

ANd that vision editors job must've been funny down the pub afterwards...

'So what did you do this evening?'

'Oh I pixellated a BB contestants cock while he was trying to shag Orlaith'


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 4, 2005)

BB is all about putting people in an unnatural environment where all their beliefs about themselves and their moral behaviour are challenged.  

For example, Makosi was set 2 secret missions, the first, to get everyone to hate her, the second was to steal the personal belongings of other housemates.   

Being horrible to people is wrong, stealing people's stuff is wrong, yet Big Brother (the authority who must be obeyed) says that it's OK so doing things that are wrong must be OK

I think that in this kind of environment people act in ways they wouldn't do in normal life 

I think this is interesting and relevant to BB:

CONDITIONS FROM OBEDIENCE RESEARCH THAT INFORM OUR ANALYSIS OF THE PERPETRATION OF EVIL

* START WITH AN IDEOLOGY (JUSTIFYING BELIEFS FOR ACTIONS)

* USE AUTHORITY TO LEGITIMATE THAT IDEOLOGY

* GIVE PEOPLE DESIRABLE ROLES TO PLAY WITH MEANINGFUL STATUS

* HAVE RULES THAT CHANNEL BEHAVIORAL OPTIONS

* EMPLOY SEMANTIC DISTORTION TO DISGUISE TRUTH (HELP = HURT)

* ARRANGE FOR CONTRACTUAL AGREEMENT WITH THE GAME RULES BEFORE THE GAME BEGINS

* MAKE SITUATION GIVE PERMISSION TO ENGAGE IN USUALLY TABOO ACTS

* MAKE INITIAL HARMFUL ACT MINIMAL, MINOR, TRIVIAL

* ENABLE SUBSEQUENT ACTS TO ESCALATE ONLY GRADUALLY, MINIMALLY, BUT THEIR CUMULATIVE IMPACT CAN BE DEADLY

* DISPLACE RESPONSIBILITY FOR CONSEQUENCES ON AUTHORITY OR OTHERS

* GET ACTORS INVOLVED IN ACTION, IN TECHNOLOGY, IN DETAILS, WITHOUT TIME TO THINK THROUGH THE MEANING OF THEIR ACTIONS

* DON'T ALLOW USUAL FORMS OF DISSENT TO WORK, UNDERCUT THEM SO DISSENT DOES NOT LEAD TO DISOBEDIENCE

* PUT ACTORS IN NOVEL SETTING, WITHOUT FAMILIAR REFERENTS

* HAVE AUTHORITY TRANSFORM GRADUALLY FROM JUST TO UNJUST

* GIVE NO TRAINING IN HOW TO CHALLENGE UNJUST AUTHORITY

* DO NOT PROVIDE APPARENT MEANS FOR EXITING THE SITUATION

from here:
http://www.sonoma.edu/users/g/goodman/zimbardo.htm

I'm not saying that the housemetes have become 'evil', just that traditionally understood methods for bringing out the 'evil' side of people have been used by the BB producers to alter the housemates usual moral understanding of the world. 

My impression is that they went too far this year and started to bring out primitive / potentially violent schizms within the house.  Realising how close they were from having the programme removed from TV then they tried to make things better by providing easy tasks with luxury food for all.  

The results aren't very surprising IMO.


----------



## kea (Jul 4, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> How are you going to know without watching it?




i didn't say i'm NOT going to watch it, i said i HADN'T been watching it over the weekend. because of the small matter of my grandmother's funeral you see.


----------



## kea (Jul 4, 2005)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I disagree about watchability. Its more like a soap-opera this year than any previous year.




yeah but that's not what i want from it. not saying that other people don't want that from it, merely that it doesn't do it for me.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 4, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Oh I don't know.  She just got pissed and horny and a bit silly.  Nasty?  Maybe I missed something.



The goading of Saskia , and the taunting of Maxwell with the 'nipples from heaven'.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 4, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> The goading of Saskia , and the taunting of Maxwell with the 'nipples from heaven'.



Exactly - she wanted to try and pull Maxwell to get back at Saskia, and when that didn't work, she went for Anthony even though Orlaith said she was interested in him. She uses people for her own gain with no thoughts for the feelings of others. Can't remember if it's been mentioned already but she is as nice as pie to Kemal's face but hasn't been above slagging him off every now and again. She is completely two faced. Whatever else you say about Saskia, at least she wasn't that.


----------



## kea (Jul 4, 2005)

agree with geri.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 4, 2005)

> she is as nice as pie to Kemal's face but hasn't been above slagging him off every now and again.



Its all begining to get too much for Kemal, everytime I've seen him recently he looks upset and with his fist in his mouth.

That Mekosi is a snidey one and no mistake.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 4, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Exactly - she wanted to try and pull Maxwell to get back at Saskia, and when that didn't work, she went for Anthony even though Orlaith said she was interested in him. She uses people for her own gain with no thoughts for the feelings of others. Can't remember if it's been mentioned already but she is as nice as pie to Kemal's face but hasn't been above slagging him off every now and again. She is completely two faced. Whatever else you say about Saskia, at least she wasn't that.


Totally. Saskia only ever spent time with the people she geniunely(sp?) liked and was only ever civil to the others. Whereas Makosi is just being two faced.
I really cant stand the girl.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 4, 2005)

this is an intresting vault face about saskia do people possbiley accept that maybe she had makosi more pinned down that people gave her credit for, perhaps her reaction was one of genuine disgust as some one clearly manipulative... rather than as was wanted her being an abject racist...


----------



## purplekitty (Jul 4, 2005)

*Double standards?*

I am becoming quite uncomfortable with the way that Makosi is getting a huge amount of flak on the various forums compared to the just as guilty Anthony. I had rather hoped that people in this country had started to move away from such disgusting sexual double standards.
I can't say I thought last night was a very nice thing to watch but really, who were they hurting? Obviously it wouldn't be very nice for their families, but that aside.
I have always find the aggresive confrontations far more disturbing. People seem to have very short memories about just how out of order Maxwell has been on several occasions.
Are we honestly still living in a society where violence is acceptable but sex is obscene?


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 4, 2005)

What I want to know is what stuff they _have_ to blank out on the audio & not show on the telly? Is there a guideline somewhere?

Do they, for instance, blank out anything to do with the housemates talking about celebrities or brands? e.g. to stop BB being sued.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 4, 2005)

pinkychukkles said:
			
		

> What I want to know is what stuff they _have_ to blank out on the audio & not show on the telly? Is there a guideline somewhere?
> 
> Do they, for instance, blank out anything to do with the housemates talking about celebrities or brands? e.g. to stop BB being sued.



You saw more of the lovefest on E4 than on C4. Or am I going mad!


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jul 4, 2005)

on the rare occasions that I've flicked through E4 for the live feed, it seems that they're always muting loads of sound - it seemed to sorta defeat the object if you can't make sense of what they're talking about.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 4, 2005)

purplekitty said:
			
		

> I am becoming quite uncomfortable with the way that Makosi is getting a huge amount of flak on the various forums compared to the just as guilty Anthony. I had rather hoped that people in this country had started to move away from such disgusting sexual double standards.
> I can't say I thought last night was a very nice thing to watch but really, who were they hurting? Obviously it wouldn't be very nice for their families, but that aside.
> I have always find the aggresive confrontations far more disturbing. People seem to have very short memories about just how out of order Maxwell has been on several occasions.
> Are we honestly still living in a society where violence is acceptable but sex is obscene?




those same double stnadards which whipped up a frenzy of hatred against saskia but let maxwell get away scott free


----------



## Diamond (Jul 4, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> those same double stnadards which whipped up a frenzy of hatred against saskia but let maxwell get away scott free



I think that that disparity wasn't helped by the fact that Maxwell can be very witty at times while Saskia lacks any kind of brain at all.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 4, 2005)

Well Saskia wanted to be memorable and she will be following Ricky Gervaise thanking the crowd at Live 8 for doing a great thing by evicting her


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 4, 2005)

purplekitty said:
			
		

> I am becoming quite uncomfortable with the way that Makosi is getting a huge amount of flak on the various forums compared to the just as guilty Anthony. I had rather hoped that people in this country had started to move away from such disgusting sexual double standards.
> I can't say I thought last night was a very nice thing to watch but really, who were they hurting? Obviously it wouldn't be very nice for their families, but that aside.
> I have always find the aggresive confrontations far more disturbing. People seem to have very short memories about just how out of order Maxwell has been on several occasions.
> Are we honestly still living in a society where violence is acceptable but sex is obscene?



This is why I've been slighty bemused by the reaction to the whole pool orgy thing...and it was consierably easier viewing than Victor and whatshername kicking off at each other last year. 

I also found the furore over Saskia's comments last week - the ITC saying that it could be taken off air for example - as not really understanding that BBs producers can't be held accountable for the people expressing their views, no matter how unpleasant they might be...


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 4, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> this is an intresting vault face about saskia do people possbiley accept that maybe she had makosi more pinned down that people gave her credit for, perhaps her reaction was one of genuine disgust as some one clearly manipulative... rather than as was wanted her being an abject racist...



I've never thought she was a racist, and she did say on BBLB (I think it was) that apart from her 'gang' the person in the house she thought she would most be friends with if things had gone differently was Makosi. Which kind of surprised me really (although I also thought that it was more a kind of 'best of a bad bunch' decision).


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 4, 2005)

purplekitty said:
			
		

> I am becoming quite uncomfortable with the way that Makosi is getting a huge amount of flak on the various forums compared to the just as guilty Anthony. I had rather hoped that people in this country had started to move away from such disgusting sexual double standards.



She was the _instigator_. I haven't read the other forums, but to me it's not a question of applying different standards to men and women, and I don't particularly like Anthony's behaviour towards women, but what would you expect him to do with two very attractive women coming on to him? Makosi was totally in control of the situation.


----------



## fortune (Jul 4, 2005)

its different this year in that theres no allround nice guy or girl, everyone still in its got a real dark side to their personality, ive no idea who can win it now because theres noone who is coming out in a real positive way
thats what the producers wanted this time and thats what theyve created 
louloubelles post about creating evil, spot on, and very intriguing


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 4, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> This is why I've been slighty bemused by the reaction to the whole pool orgy thing...and it was consierably easier viewing than Victor and whatshername kicking off at each other last year.
> 
> I also found the furore over Saskia's comments last week - the ITC saying that it could be taken off air for example - as not really understanding that BBs producers can't be held accountable for the people expressing their views, no matter how unpleasant they might be...



The ITC thing was clearly cooked up as a ratings draw, IMHO.

But, for all that, there is a current of racism running through all this: Craig's snidy little digs at Makosi as "Queen Africa", renaming Kemal "Kebab" etc.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 4, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> Whereas Makosi is just being two faced.
> I really cant stand the girl.



Frankly, Makosi could drown a bagful of kittens in front of me and I'd still think she was the most gorgeous creature on the planet. That Geordie midget Anthony is one lucky bastard!


----------



## nightqueen (Jul 4, 2005)

purplekitty said:
			
		

> I am becoming quite uncomfortable with the way that Makosi is getting a huge amount of flak on the various forums compared to the just as guilty Anthony. I had rather hoped that people in this country had started to move away from such disgusting sexual double standards.
> I can't say I thought last night was a very nice thing to watch but really, who were they hurting? Obviously it wouldn't be very nice for their families, but that aside.
> I have always find the aggresive confrontations far more disturbing. People seem to have very short memories about just how out of order Maxwell has been on several occasions.
> Are we honestly still living in a society where violence is acceptable but sex is obscene?



But Makosi is the one who instigates trouble wherever she goes. All the housmates argue with each other and it's a two way thing. Makosi, on the other hand, goes looking to mess around with people. The pool shenanigans were disgusting not because they were explicit but because she planned it all beforehand. She is so manipulative, she only gets away with it because she flirts and plays dumb.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 4, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Just watched Sunday nights feed and when it went off I thought to myself " Have I just seen prostitution in action?"
> 
> The reason I say this is that we all know that the aim is to win and collect money. When Orlagh and Makosi 'got em out' and allowed anyone who wished to fondle, suck and whatever them, along with the girl on girl action, were they doing it for fun or to win? Makosi and Orlagh were later seen in the toilet area discussing things in a business like manner.
> 
> ...



i'm thinking that anthony was the rent boy of the night, he did say that he'd do anything for cider... but drew the line at kissing kamal, just a bit of casual finger sucking.  not sure if he did that before back seat lover cwaig started crying about it


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 4, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I've never thought she was a racist, and she did say on BBLB (I think it was) that apart from her 'gang' the person in the house she thought she would most be friends with if things had gone differently was Makosi. Which kind of surprised me really (although I also thought that it was more a kind of 'best of a bad bunch' decision).



One of Saskia's quotations before she went in:

'I'm not a racist - I can't be because I'm 1/4 Sri Lankan - but I thing we should stop letting immigrants in if they're going to keep bombing us'

Not malicious racism by any means, but such comments would see her banned from these hallowed pages, or at the very least flamed out of existance.

As for there being an 'undercurrent' of racism this year...IIRC it was a blatantly racist comment directed at Victor last year that kicked the fight off in the first place, so it's not something new.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 4, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> 'I'm not a racist - I can't be because I'm 1/4 Sri Lankan - but I thing we should stop letting immigrants in if they're going to keep bombing us'
> 
> Not malicious racism by any means, but such comments would see her banned from these hallowed pages, or at the very least flamed out of existance.



That's xenophobic rather than racist, though.


----------



## kea (Jul 4, 2005)

and, quite simply, deeply dim.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 4, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I've never thought she was a racist, and she did say on BBLB (I think it was) that apart from her 'gang' the person in the house she thought she would most be friends with if things had gone differently was Makosi. Which kind of surprised me really (although I also thought that it was more a kind of 'best of a bad bunch' decision).




it didn't suprise me her granddad is black her mum is mixed race ... so i think the girl prolly has some level of affinity ... 

as an aside if saskia had been physically black rahter than dark skinned white looking... would she have got the same 'racist' tag or would she have been another strong black woman tag which makosi has been given.... yet if she displays the smae attidue as a strong black woman but is perceived as a white woman this is considered racist... but of course any suggestion of the racism being in the eye of the beholder would of course make you a heathen and a satanist in legaue with the pope and his peadophiles from hell.... or some such ....

i think that her stupidity is being cited as a genuine racismism is disengenious and moves the very real levels of racism experinced furthr from the table...

She's uninformed, and one of the mail/sun readers who hasn't even considerd that the ideas these papers perpetuate are untrue... just like many people who read them stupidty and being lead by the nose from this level of indoctrimation cannot be compared to knowingly and deleiberatly maliciously attacking some one based on ethnic grounds... it strikes me that were she actually chanllenged on her comments and shown up to have said things which would be percived as racist she'd be horrified and not even consider what she's said is outragious... she's just stupid not a bigot...

(BTW i never said you said she was racist... It's really odd beign on this side of the fence fight on your side for once... it really is...)


----------



## purplekitty (Jul 4, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> it didn't suprise me her granddad is black her mum is mixed race ... so i think the girl prolly has some level of affinity ...



Hang on, she's 1/4 Sri Lankan. How does that make her or her family black in any way?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 4, 2005)

Whose winning then?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 4, 2005)

purplekitty said:
			
		

> Hang on, she's 1/4 Sri Lankan. How does that make her or her family black in any way?




her words whent hey were discussing it around 4 am in the garden after the new house mates were let in... but of course they don't allow balck people into sri lankan eh?? so there'd never be any black sri lankans... good job too eh? what what keep sri lanka sri lankan darkies out pip pip...   

fucking ignorant comment... which rather proves my point about stupidt people and prjected racism....


----------



## madzone (Jul 4, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Whose winning then?


None of them I'd have thought. It'll probably end up being Derek


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 4, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> She was the _instigator_. I haven't read the other forums, but to me it's not a question of applying different standards to men and women, and I don't particularly like Anthony's behaviour towards women, but what would you expect him to do with two very attractive women coming on to him? Makosi was totally in control of the situation.


Exactly.
I think its safe to say any kind of situation Makosi gets into in the house is of her own doing. Can you really imagine getting that girl to do something she didn't want to? No. Neither can I!
Anthony behaved as many drunk men might when placed in that situation! Saying that, he still acted just as badly as Makosi did.


----------



## oisleep (Jul 4, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I most surprised about the somewhat prurient reactions of people watching pissed people on TV potentially having sex...
> 
> Not a go BTW, just surprsing.



well for me it wasn't the actual physical things going on that bothered me, it was the premediated intentions behind it all, especially on behalf of the girls, makosi had already stated her intentions to try and bang max, obviously to get saskia back and continue her on off i'm a virgin/i'm a nymph type shenanigans, to keep everybody interested in her

also orla, she's only been in the house a week, so i don't buy any stories that it was all down to just being wore down by being in the house, under cameras for ages etc..., it seems to me more premediated, like most other things she's done (breast showings, cleaning toilet in tiny pants etc.., bitching about saskia), to enhance her position in the house, amongst the housemates and the general public, fair enough that's the aim of the game i guess, so we shouldn't be that surprised, but it doesn't mean we have to lap it up

i'm hetrosexual, but last night i would have rather seen some genuine physical sexual action between craig and anthony (that would have had some actual meaning to it) than watching orla & makosi fanny around like they did


----------



## X-77 (Jul 4, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> One of Saskia's quotations before she went in:
> 
> 'I'm not a racist - I can't be because I'm 1/4 Sri Lankan - but I thing we should stop letting immigrants in if they're going to keep bombing us'
> 
> Not malicious racism by any means, but such comments would see her banned from these hallowed pages, or at the very least flamed out of existance.


yeah but some here can't see beyond a pretty face - sad really when she is so obviously an ignorant little cow.


----------



## madzone (Jul 4, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I most surprised about the somewhat prurient reactions of people watching pissed people on TV potentially having sex...
> 
> Not a go BTW, just surprsing.




It wasn't potential sex though, it was sex (albeit maybe not penetrative)
If I want to watch that sort of thing I'll flick over to a porn channel (no pun intended )


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 4, 2005)

Just what I was thinking...MZ 

Makosi has sold herself down the river, WTF was she thinking? Has she heard of pride, dignity?? Obviously not...with Anthony as well, of all people. How sad...he fancies Orlaigh ffs. She is in denial.

Orlaigh has been an attention seeking arse from the start, no surprise there.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 4, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> None of them I'd have thought. It'll probably end up being Derek


OMG - I think Derek has become my favourite too - the shame of it.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 4, 2005)

just wondered if anyone else had seen this 

http://www.petitiononline.com/drk4pm/petition.html


----------



## exosculate (Jul 4, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> just wondered if anyone else had seen this
> 
> http://www.petitiononline.com/drk4pm/petition.html




Excellent.

I like your posts too, top stuff


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 4, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Excellent.
> 
> I like your posts too, top stuff



why thank you

I aim to please


----------



## flimsier (Jul 4, 2005)

I hate Vanessa, and I especially hate her little-girl-jealous bit.


----------



## madzone (Jul 4, 2005)

Has Vanessa not realised there's cameras in the house?


----------



## purplekitty (Jul 4, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> her words whent hey were discussing it around 4 am in the garden after the new house mates were let in... but of course they don't allow balck people into sri lankan eh?? so there'd never be any black sri lankans... good job too eh? what what keep sri lanka sri lankan darkies out pip pip...
> 
> fucking ignorant comment... which rather proves my point about stupidt people and prjected racism....



I was going on what she said in her audition tape. 
Bit pathetic that you have to resort to swearing at me over a tv program, btw.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 4, 2005)

purplekitty said:
			
		

> I was going on what she said in her audition tape.
> Bit pathetic that you have to resort to swearing at me over a tv program, btw.




which has already been explained is xenophobic not racist ffs if you can't even get the terms right why bother at all ... notice you didn't deny it ... just wriggled out of it so is it projected racism ... hmmm


----------



## purplekitty (Jul 4, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> which has already been explained is xenophobic not racist ffs if you can't even get the terms right why bother at all ... notice you didn't deny it ... just wriggled out of it so is it projected racism ... hmmm



What the hell are you talking about?   
I've not really said anything about either racism or xenophobia on this thread.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 4, 2005)

interesting article on racism in the BB house in the grauniad here

http://www.guardian.co.uk/comment/story/0,,1519573,00.html


----------



## Bajie (Jul 4, 2005)

"This was too much for The Sun, which editorialised this week that Saskia's views "sound very National Front to us".

it's political correctness gone mad!!


----------



## oisleep (Jul 4, 2005)

i'm liking it now, i like the friendship between maxwel & craig (for all their faults), it's all rather endearing and much more refreshing to watch than the likes of vanessa & kemal talking about what ever it is they do, or watching makosi & orla compete over who can be chief nymph


----------



## Eyekon (Jul 4, 2005)

Maxwell is funny, he excels in situations like that. Just ripping the piss out of everyone . hes definately in it to win it now though, his aim is more transparent than ever.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 4, 2005)

purplekitty said:
			
		

> What the hell are you talking about?
> I've not really said anything about either racism or xenophobia on this thread.




no but funnly you did make a racist assumption...


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 4, 2005)

purplekitty said:
			
		

> What the hell are you talking about?
> I've not really said anything about either racism or xenophobia on this thread.



Er...yes, you said this:




			
				purplekitty said:
			
		

> I can't get over the venomously racist comments Saskia came out with in her audition tape. I think she's also got a right air of smug self-satisfaction that seems to come from not straining your brain too hard.


----------



## purplekitty (Jul 4, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Er...yes, you said this:



But she did make some horrible comments immigrants "all wanting to blow us up". 
I was referring to the discussion about racist comments/racist divide within the house.


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 4, 2005)

Just an aside...

Vanessa reminds me of a child I knew at school who always had a snotty nose but who didn't blow it, which is why he sounded bunged up all the time. Horrible.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 4, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> Just an aside...
> 
> Vanessa reminds me of a child I knew at school who always had a snotty nose but who didn't blow it, which is why he sounded bunged up all the time. Horrible.



lol yeah it's not the nicest quality to have is it lol


----------



## smurkey (Jul 4, 2005)

the only reason i watch big brother now is because maxwell, anthoney and craig remind me of me and my 2 best mates, just constantly taking the piss at any and every opportunity, I can relate to that


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 5, 2005)

Big Brother is soooo last month 
Amish in the City is definitely the thing to watch daaahlink


http://www.upn.com/shows/amish_in_the_city/

 

if you've got cable or satelite it's on Trouble now


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 5, 2005)

BB is a bit crap now they are all getting on, particularly with Kemal being depressed.

Eugene is a bit weird isn't he...in a world of his own really.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 5, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> BB is a bit crap now they are all getting on, particularly with Kemal being depressed.
> 
> Eugene is a bit weird isn't he...in a world of his own really.



yeah, and that shite Eugene was talking about saying it makes no sense NOT to drink tea from a pint glass. That's biggest load of bollocks I've ever heard.


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 5, 2005)

That's what I mean...

Somone mentioned he might have Asperger's, which I don't think it is at all. I think he is just socially awkward, which is why he comes out with strangeities. I feel a but sorry for him.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 5, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> That's what I mean...
> 
> Somone mentioned he might have Asperger's, which I don't think it is at all. I think he is just socially awkward, which is why he comes out with strangeities. I feel a but sorry for him.




I think his favourite phrase is 'and then':

_blah, blah, blah _and then _blah, blah, blah_ and then _blah, blah, blah _and then _blah, blah, blah_ and then _blah, blah, blah _and then _blah, blah, blah_ and then _blah, blah, blah _and then _blah, blah, blah_ and then _blah, blah, blah _and then _blah, blah, blah_ and then _blah, blah, blah _and then _blah, blah, blah..............._


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2005)

I think there were some pretty mortified people in the house today.

Although, sadly, no 'treacle' comments from Maxwell.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 5, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> That's what I mean...
> 
> Somone mentioned he might have Asperger's, which I don't think it is at all. I think he is just socially awkward, which is why he comes out with strangeities. I feel a but sorry for him.



Interesting. I don't think he has Aspergers though... the thing you have to remember is that the people around him are from, it would seem, quite different backgrounds. I just think they're not the kind of people he would usually hang out with and therefore that's probably why he seems a bit of an outsider or misplaced amongst everyone else.

I don't feel sorry for him, although I think I know what you mean by that. He seems happy enough but he'd probably rather be with his homies talking about planes, his first aid course and other stuff like that.


----------



## foo (Jul 5, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> That's what I mean...
> 
> somone mentioned he might have Asperger's, which I don't think it is at all. I think he is just socially awkward, which is why he comes out with strangeities. i feel a but sorry for him.



i feel sorry for Eugene too. 

last night i watched BB for the first time in days and was struck by how they're all mixing more now saskia's gone! They might not all be getting on but the split is less noticable - and for the first time her boys (maxwell, craig and anthony) are daring to speak to other housemates. i bet she's watching it, spitting fire!   

does maxwell fancy Orlaigh or what?!!! he's SOOOOO pissed off, he can't leave her alone!!


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 5, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> her boys (maxwell, craig and anthony) are daring to speak to other housemates. i bet she's watching it, spitting fire!



No, on BBLB she said her advice to them would be to stop being insular and start mixing with the others.


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 5, 2005)

Exactly, I think he is playing the game...

yeah, he does fancy Orlaigh, hope he snogs her to pee Saskia off


----------



## Melinda (Jul 5, 2005)

Just pissed it!   

Science in the conga,  bouncing along on the end!

Love him!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2005)

Hence forth, Craigy shall be known as Annabel Lecher. Quite proud of that one, but ewwwwwwwww!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 5, 2005)

his extreme concern about the lack of a kettle in the secret garden and his fascination with the inside of a washing machine along with his difficulty in relating would suggest to me that he has a mild form of aspergers (probably undiagnosed)



http://www.udel.edu/bkirby/asperger/aswhatisit.html#LOIS


----------



## madzone (Jul 5, 2005)

I would hope it was undiagnosed or Channel 4 have been really fucking irresponsible.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 5, 2005)

Why?


----------



## madzone (Jul 5, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> Why?


Because it would hardly be 'entertainment' to stick someone with a diagnosed condition (one of which symptoms includes difficulties relating to others) in a house like that.
I'm already uncomfortable watching Eugene as he really reminds me of some Aspergers people I know. He looks quite distressed by some of the goings on.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2005)

He applied for it. Are you saying people with Aspergers SHOULD be excluded?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Because it would hardly be 'entertainment' to stick someone with a diagnosed condition (one of which symptoms includes difficulties relating to others) in a house like that.
> I'm already uncomfortable watching Eugene as he really reminds me of some Aspergers people I know. He looks quite distressed by some of the goings on.



I can't see that at all. To exclude him because of Aspergers would be far worse. 

Maxwell and Craig both look far more distressed than him.


----------



## madzone (Jul 5, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I can't see that at all. To exclude him because of Aspergers would be far worse.
> 
> Maxwell and Craig both look far more distressed than him.


I disagree. To stick someone with Aspergers into a distressing (or even potantially distressing situation) just so we can be entertained by their reactions is wrong.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> It wasn't potential sex though, it was sex (albeit maybe not penetrative)
> If I want to watch that sort of thing I'll flick over to a porn channel (no pun intended )



Aye, the quality of porn on those channels is pretty poor quality too. So not much difference there then.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Because it would hardly be 'entertainment' to stick someone with a diagnosed condition (one of which symptoms includes difficulties relating to others) in a house like that.
> I'm already uncomfortable watching Eugene as he really reminds me of some Aspergers people I know. He looks quite distressed by some of the goings on.



Same here, I've actually taught a few kids with Asperger's so I know what to look for and Eugene is a classic case. Though in his case it is less severe than many cases I have seen. It is still irresponsible of the producers to overlook his condition for the sake of [cheap] entertainment.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2005)

Science, Annabel Lecher or the Mockney Gobshite.

I'll stick my twenty-p on the latter.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 5, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Same here, I've actually taught a few kids with Asperger's so I know what to look for and Eugene is a classic case. Though in his case it is less severe than many cases I have seen. It is still irresponsible of the producers to overlook his condition for the sake of [cheap] entertainment.



So what you are actually saying is that the producers should have turned down his application to appear on the basis he has asbergers?

Hardly giving people equal treatment is it? If he's of sound mind enough to apply for BB, and unless he's completely unaware of what BB is (which since he's applied to be on it I'd assume he isn't) you're saying that 'for his own good' BBs producers should have said 'No you can't go on'?

Strange attitude for urbanites to take that someone shouldn't get equal treatment based on a psychological condition.

*reads ^^^* I see Flimsier has already made the same point as well.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 5, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> interesting article on racism in the BB house in the grauniad here
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/comment/story/0,,1519573,00.html


Hmm, it is quite interesting.

I still don't think that the divide in the house has anything to do with ethnicity though.
If you look at the different groups one is more "laddish" and the other is flamboyant and diva like. To me the reasons the house is split the way it is is more to do with that than the ethnicity of the contestants. 

Saskia's commment "you lot have a chip on your shoulder"  or whatever it was, I just presumed that she was referrring to Makosi's little group rather than an entire race of people...also her remark about her hair had more to do with the arguement than any racist views she may or may not hold. Lots of people pick up on others physical attributes (be it their feet,nose,hair body size etc) to use against them in an arguement when they dont have a decent point to make, so they just pick out whatever stands out about that persons and with Makosi it happens to be her hair.

Obviously I dont know if thats true. Perhaps the divide in the house is down to racial tensions and if it is, shame on them, but to me, it just looks like the divisions are due to conflicting personalities rather than anything else.

To be honest I dont think Id want to spend all that time with Makosi et al if I was in there simply because I can't stand the whole "oooh im so fabulous/im such a diva" dribble,  i find it very boring.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 5, 2005)

I reckon Derek'll be in the final 3. Along with Maxwell, possibly Craig, possibly Science and possibly (but less likely by the day), Makosi.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 5, 2005)

louloubelle said:
			
		

> interesting article on racism in the BB house in the grauniad here
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/comment/s...1519573,00.html



Crap article, interesting point. And fundamentally disagree with Garf and Geri over her as well - she's a racist living under the mistaken belief that only white people can be racists, not people of mixed-race parentage.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Crap article, interesting point. And fundamentally disagree with Garf and Geri over her as well - she's a racist living under the mistaken belief that only white people can be racists, not people of mixed-race parentage.



I like the article, what did you think was crap about it?

agee with you over saskia tho


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, his opening comments about 'footballers wife wannabe' for example - not exactly looking at it with a degree of objectivity is he? 'Oh, she's from the home counties, has big tits and works in promotions. Here's my incredibly witty and with-it label, as I also have for a bloke from Essex by calling him a 'wideboy'. Maybe if it had been balanced with 'Selfish stirrer from Zimbabwe' or even an orginal insult I'd be more forgiving...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Well, his opening comments about 'footballers wife wannabe' for example - not exactly looking at it with a degree of objectivity is he?



seems about right to me, Jordan wannabe would have been more accurate though IMO




			
				kyser_soze said:
			
		

> 'Oh, she's from the home counties, has big tits and works in promotions. Here's my incredibly witty and with-it label, as I also have for a bloke from Essex by calling him a 'wideboy'. Maybe if it had been balanced with 'Selfish stirrer from Zimbabwe' or even an orginal insult I'd be more forgiving...



fairy nuff


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Well, his opening comments about 'footballers wife wannabe' for example - not exactly looking at it with a degree of objectivity is he? 'Oh, she's from the home counties, has big tits and works in promotions. Here's my incredibly witty and with-it label, as I also have for a bloke from Essex by calling him a 'wideboy'. Maybe if it had been balanced with 'Selfish stirrer from Zimbabwe' or even an orginal insult I'd be more forgiving...



But don't you think Maxwell and Saskia invite those sort of lazy stereotypes? He's the most unconvincing 'Cockney' I've ever seen outside of EastEnders and Mary Poppins. I lived in London for five years and still work here and NEVER in all that time have I ever heard anyone say 'Would you Adam and Eve it?' or refer to their girlfriend as 'Treacle' like Maxwell did the other day. Saskia's exactly the same – the vacuous embodiment of everything that people assume an Essex girl to be. If the cap fits and all that...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm not saying he's wrong in the stereotypes, just that it's stupidly lazy journalism and if you're trying to make a point about prejudice OF ANY KIND it's probably not the best of moves to begin the article with stereotypes...


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 5, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> But don't you think Maxwell and Saskia invite those sort of lazy stereotypes? He's the most unconvincing 'Cockney' I've ever seen outside of EastEnders and Mary Poppins. I lived in London for five years and still work here and NEVER in all that time have I ever heard anyone say 'Would you Adam and Eve it?' or refer to their girlfriend as 'Treacle' like Maxwell did the other day. Saskia's exactly the same – the vacuous embodiment of everything that people assume an Essex girl to be. If the cap fits and all that...



Maxwell's family were on TV the other day and they weren't remotely cockney and his sister was dead posh


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I'm not saying he's wrong in the stereotypes, just that it's stupidly lazy journalism and if you're trying to make a point about prejudice OF ANY KIND it's probably not the best of moves to begin the article with stereotypes...



agreed

he should have called him a mockney wankah and left it at that


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I'm not saying he's wrong in the stereotypes, just that it's stupidly lazy journalism and if you're trying to make a point about prejudice OF ANY KIND it's probably not the best of moves to begin the article with stereotypes...



I haven't read the article, what I'm saying is Maxwell and Saskia conform so closely to the Essex/London 'lad' and 'ladette' stereotype that you'd have to be braindead not to notice it and I therefore don't understand why a journalist should be rebuked for mentioning it. It would be like writing an article about Kemal and failing to point out that he's a flamboyant gay man – in some respects stereotypically so.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah, but Maxwell's friends are all really cockney. Maybe their accents and behavoiurisms rubbed off on him. Not that I particularly want to be sticking up for the guy, but I do think it would be pretty difficult to fake that accent 24 hours a day. Surely any normal person would slip up, and the odd posh word would come out, especially when drunk.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I do think it would be pretty difficult to fake that accent 24 hours a day. Surely any normal person would slip up, and the odd posh word would come out, especially when drunk.



Doesn't that usually work the other way around?


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 5, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Yeah, but Maxwell's friends are all really cockney. Maybe their accents and behavoiurisms rubbed off on him. Not that I particularly want to be sticking up for the guy, but I do think it would be pretty difficult to fake that accent 24 hours a day. Surely any normal person would slip up, and the odd posh word would come out, especially when drunk.


Thats it really. He might have been picked on at school because he had a posh accent, so just mimiked (sp?) how his friends talked so he could fit in...


----------



## Belushi (Jul 5, 2005)

I saw his family at home and I didnt think they were particularly posh    middle class but they weren't living in a big house or anything.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 5, 2005)

You don't always have the same accent as your parents. Both my parents sound fairly posh when they talk, whereas my sister has quite a strong B'ham accent b'cos she grew up surrounded by other Brummies at school etc.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 5, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I saw his family at home and I didnt think they were particularly posh    middle class but they weren't living in a big house or anything.



For some people, being middle class _is_ posh.

Bunch of nouveau arrivistes more like it


----------



## kea (Jul 5, 2005)

interesting comments about BB on the blog on the F Word site (www.thefword.org.uk) - 



> July 01, 2005
> 
> Look, I’m sorry, but I feel *compelled* to talk about Big Brother ...
> 
> ...




(the links relate to digitalspy threads btw but i can't reproduce them  )


----------



## madzone (Jul 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Strange attitude for urbanites to take that someone shouldn't get equal treatment based on a psychological condition.



Strange attitude for urbanites to take that someone with a learning disability is entertainment fodder


----------



## pennimania (Jul 5, 2005)

Very interesting post kea  

I have wondered about this but am unable to put it articulately.

Does this mean that women are always doomed to lose BB (except for Kate Lawler)? because if the 'wrong' type apply they will not appeal to the (mainly) female voters who alre also the 'wrong' type.  

Every year I moan that there is never a really strong, intelligent woman on the show (except for Anna in BB1) and conclude that they do not apply because they realise how awful you can appear (I mean as a personality).

 But is this true? once in the house you have to play the game and anyone who appeared serious would be booted out as a humourless feminist.

End of.


----------



## kea (Jul 5, 2005)

i think that, as she points out, a lot of it is down to the pre-selection choices of the producers. by the time it reaches our screens it's too late! so what's needed is a change of attitude from the producers but can you see them taking it more 'highbrow' (as they would see it?) - no way, not while they're getting plenty of the media coverage they want in the tabloids because of the types of women they already choose.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Strange attitude for urbanites to take that someone with a learning disability is entertainment fodder



He applied to be on BB as entertainment fodder. He knows what he's getting into. Why should he be stopped/not selected on the basis of a learning disability? 

And this has got nothing to do with whether he's fodder or not - he knows that already and if he doesn't, go see the thread on capitalising on people's ignorance which is in part the argument hat you're making here:

'He's got asbergers (possibly) so shouldn't BE ALLOWED on BB' - that's what you're saying and  then trying to give it a moralistic justification by creating a straw man about him being entertainment fodder.

Or maybe he shouldn't have been allowed to apply in the first place? What if he'd applied and the producers HAD rejected him on the basis of asberger and he'd gone to the press about it - would the response here have been 'BB producers show tact and sensitivity in not allowing asbergers person on show' or 'BB producers are knocking people with asbergers as not being able to cope with the house'?

I think it would be FAR more likely to be the latter.




			
				kea said:
			
		

> i think that, as she points out, a lot of it is down to the pre-selection choices of the producers. by the time it reaches our screens it's too late! so what's needed is a change of attitude from the producers but can you see them taking it more 'highbrow' (as they would see it?) - no way, not while they're getting plenty of the media coverage they want in the tabloids because of the types of women they already choose.



But who is most at fault here? The producers, who have a stated aim of getting ratings and headlines, or the female voters for being bitchy and voting out other women? (BTW - Nadia was the second female winner of BB) The blame for voting people out is down to the housemates' nominations and the public voting - why do so many women vote the female housemates out?

And the last BB that went for 'normal' people was the one where Cameron won, and is generally regarded as the worst, most boring BB ever. Even with the addition of Cam being sent to Africa!!


----------



## lostexpectation (Jul 5, 2005)

*come on*

what is this fascination on with aspergers ???

he's just trying to be a gansta...

and derek mentoring of science is just more of snobbish behaviour thinking the guy needs his mentoring?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 5, 2005)

Last weekend's action was so fruity that Ofcom have got involved


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 5, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I saw his family at home and I didnt think they were particularly posh    middle class but they weren't living in a big house or anything.



I didn't see their house, I was going more by his sister's accent which was most definitely posh


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> For some people, being middle class _is_ posh.
> 
> Bunch of nouveau arrivistes more like it




You mean some people think middle class isn't posh


----------



## kea (Jul 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> But who is most at fault here?



i wasn't aware we were ascribing fault, merely causality.




> The blame for voting people out is down to the housemates' nominations and the public voting - why do so many women vote the female housemates out?



yes but you mistake the point. which is that, through the producers' choices, the range of female contestants is limited and boringly predictable. hence, although the public have a choice between the housemates, they don't have a choice of who become housemates in the first place. (and i would argue that especially in the past couple of years the producers have exerted considerable influence on the choice between the housemates anyway, tho that's a whole other discussion).




> And the last BB that went for 'normal' people was the one where Cameron won, and is generally regarded as the worst, most boring BB ever. Even with the addition of Cam being sent to Africa!!



depends how you describe 'normal' people tho innit. i fail to believe it would be impossible to pick a group of 12 people who were interesting, demographically varied and intelligent (oh and physically attractive which is vital in the producers' eyes!  ). if you like, i shall draw you up such a list from my own (and your  ) acquaintance and post it here in a bit, to demonstrate ...


----------



## madzone (Jul 5, 2005)

Kyser - I guess we'll just have to agree to disgree. I can see your point, truly I can and to an extent I think you're right but I'm still not comfortable laughing at a bloke who appears to have alearning disability.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Strange attitude for urbanites to take that someone with a *learning disability is entertainment fodder*



But that is BB isn't it, the viewing of people with learning difficulties for our entertainment


----------



## kea (Jul 5, 2005)

ok, here you are kyser, my list of 12 ideal BB housemates (intelligent, attractive and demographically varied) is as follows ...

kyser soze 
kid eternity
icepick
butchersapron
maggot
sassafarreto


louloubelle
mrs magpie
foo
subzerocat
tribal princess
geri


----------



## madzone (Jul 5, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> ok, here you are kyser, my list of 12 ideal BB housemates (intelligent, attractive and demographically varied) is as follows ...
> 
> kyser soze
> kid eternity
> ...



You missed out Ern.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 5, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> ok, here you are kyser, my list of 12 ideal BB housemates (intelligent, attractive and demographically varied) is as follows ...
> 
> kyser soze
> kid eternity
> ...


----------



## flimsier (Jul 5, 2005)

What about one of the B/ Locknlight/ silentnate/ Teejay to give the Eugene factor?


----------



## Belushi (Jul 5, 2005)

pbman would be great as long as BB would agree to 'concealed carry'


----------



## kea (Jul 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> You missed out Ern.



i don't think ern would be that good actually. he's better off as a mysterious internet presence - in person i think he'd disappoint.


----------



## kea (Jul 5, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> What about one of the B/ Locknlight/ silentnate/ Teejay to give the Eugene factor?




hmm interesting idea. perhaps we could introduce one of them via a public vote, about halfway through?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 5, 2005)

Kea you're a genius. That would be a hugely amusing collection of characters 

Esp with peebs as a wild card.

Could you do it on the boards tho? Have an Urban BB where we're all locked out of other threads and just have to sit around bitching at each other and every week the usual B rules apply - tasks, nominations followed by eviction etc...


----------



## flimsier (Jul 5, 2005)

They suggested that a couple of years ago. The line up was great. Teejay, the B, and silentNate were included and were not going to post anywhere else.

I wish it had happened! I'd have voted for no evictions!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 5, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> interesting article on racism in the BB house in the grauniad here
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/comment/story/0,,1519573,00.html



Why do people keep thinking either Maxwell or saskia are from Essex and saying it as if their worst traits can be blamed on the fact they come from there (and not Islington and Kingston as they really do).  Too busy feeling superior to spot their own contradictions.  Wankers.


----------



## kea (Jul 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Esp with peebs as a wild card.




no no no - i deliberately picked only british-based people! if you'd like me to do a north american line-up i can, gimme a bit tho ...

edit: i've thought of another wildcard - firky. bung him on the list with teejay, the b and silentnate, and let the public vote on who to chuck in there halfway through


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 5, 2005)

Ah, but for Guardian readers NO ONE from Islington could possibly be that declassé and the journo probably has a kind of amorpous blob image of the home counties - people with posh-ish voices come from Surrey or Berkshire, anyone with an Estuary-ish accent comes from Essex.

Looking back, I think the guy has done Saskia a service saying she's from Essex rather than the extended shopping mall on the edge of the A3 shit hole that she does come from.

Reply to post ^^^Kea's...


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 5, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> yes but you mistake the point. which is that, through the producers' choices, the range of female contestants is limited and boringly predictable. hence, although the public have a choice between the housemates, they don't have a choice of who become housemates in the first place.



This is of course true and important to keep in mind.

However, the male contestants chosen over the years and this year in particular strike me as often being at least as obnoxious as any of the female ones. Yet the voting public with stunning regularity vote to get rid of the women. It's worth noting that this isn't just a British problem - in fact Britain is unusual in that women have actually won Big Brother.

A related issue is that outrage and disgust at any seedy or crass sexual antics which go on seems to be focused heavily on any female participants.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 5, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> ok, here you are kyser, my list of 12 ideal BB housemates (intelligent, attractive and demographically varied) is as follows ...
> 
> kyser soze
> kid eternity
> ...




Right Teejay out (before he was even in) is what I like to see - if he has any redeeming features I have not noticed them.

p.s Can I be Dermot?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 5, 2005)

It looks like Maxwell & Science will be up this week, which means Science will go.    

I really, really hate Maxwell. Not only for being such a repugnant human being, but also because he will win the public vote every time he is put up for eviction. I know that. You know that. The bookies know that. Fuckabaht...!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 5, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> It looks like Maxwell & Science will be up this week, which means Science will go.
> 
> I really, really hate Maxwell. Not only for being such a repugnant human being, but also because he will win the public vote every time he is put up for eviction. I know that. You know that. The bookies know that. Fuckabaht...!




He won't win.


----------



## kea (Jul 5, 2005)

he won't win against science, surely?


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 5, 2005)

oh god please dont put me back on that thread again 

mind you....

I'd be fuckin wicked


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2005)

You reckon? Seriously fishy goings on (all following courtesy of DS, and so _may_ be BS)

Firstly, this morning, before the nominees names were officially released, someone placed £24K on Science being evicted this week, and the odds of him winning has been becommimg more and more remote throughout the day.

Secondly, Maxwell is a former employee of none other than Endemol.

Thirdly, they appear to have resorted to their biased coverage of the aforementioned Mockney gobshite, completely omitting his apparent 'bullying' of Orlaith from their highlights show.

Make of it what you will


----------



## Griff (Jul 5, 2005)

I do hope that mockney cunt gets out on his arse this week. 

"I don't Adam & Eve it"   

Was he really employed by Endemol, doing what exactly? Any ideas?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 5, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> he won't win against science, surely?



of course he will


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 5, 2005)

what's all this about makosi telling vanessa and kemal that 'she might be pregnant'?!



does anthony have super-tads or something?


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 5, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> what's all this about makosi telling vanessa and kemal that 'she might be pregnant'?!
> 
> 
> 
> does anthony have super-tads or something?



Special forces sperm mate - they interviewed separately and that's how Anthony got in...


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2005)

bugger.

vote maxwell out.

science's refusal to get involved in bitching, his disdain for craig and his approach to the whole pool shag - fest has made him my new favourite.

whereas maxwell is a twat.

you know what to do.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Special forces sperm mate - they interviewed separately and that's how Anthony got in...



tbf, if his sperm are anything like him, they could probably bore their way through anything


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't really think the accents of another member of one's family are indicative of the class background of an individual. I have two sisters - one is very well spoken (I don't think she will mind me saying) whereas the other has a very Bristolian accent.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 5, 2005)

which one's butterfly child?


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 5, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> which one's butterfly child?



She's the posh one!  

She's also the only one of us who is an actual Bristolian.


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 5, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> bugger.
> 
> vote maxwell out.
> 
> ...



There is no chance of Maxwell going I'm afraid for two reasons:

1) He has received very helpful editing since Saskia left. He has been shown to be upset by her absence. He has been shown comforting Craig and asking him if he is alright. Even his quite unpleasant treatment of Orlaith was shown on the C4 highlights as a few "witty" remarks. Remember it's the C4 highlights that count.

2) You have to look at the demographics. Who are these people likely to be popular with v. who actually votes. The bookies quickly made Science a huge favourite to go and while they sometimes get things wrong, they aren't mugs.

Maxwell is an odious little prick but he will stay.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2005)

DS nailed it - This country is full of Maxwells


----------



## tommers (Jul 5, 2005)

Nigel Irritable said:
			
		

> There is no chance of Maxwell going I'm afraid for two reasons:
> 
> 1) He has received very helpful editing since Saskia left. He has been shown to be upset by her absence. He has been shown comforting Craig and asking him if he is alright. Even his quite unpleasant treatment of Orlaith was shown on the C4 highlights as a few "witty" remarks. Remember it's the C4 highlights that count.
> 
> ...



yep.  you are undoubtedly right but I'm just trying to even up the balance a little bit.

people have remarkably short memories.


----------



## madzone (Jul 5, 2005)

I haven't voted on any of them yet but I might make an exception to try and get Maxwell out


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 5, 2005)

wow Makosi's just shown herself to be really hypocritical voting for Olaith   

I've never voted on BB before last week and I've only watched BB1 and this one but I've voted maxwell out last week and I'm voting him out this week too


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2005)

Makosi is a devious little minx, it has to be said. She is being so two-faced to Orlaith.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 5, 2005)

If Science gets evicted I'll be very upset


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 5, 2005)

I can't wait to see Science's response when Davina tells him about scabgate on Friday


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 5, 2005)

I vote either Kemal or Science, who I have now decided is alright. Even Derek's more bearable than before.

I'm bitterly disappointed in Makosi - she has now shown herself up to be just another power-mad bitch with several faces - and she treats Craig like a piece of shit on her shoe every time he opens his mouth.

Vanessa is the pits, though. Is there a time that we have seen her when she hasn't been stuffing her face with food and shouting something irrelevant with a full gob of grub? She's the irritating, mouthy kid sister who has to make as much pointless noise as possible and nicks all the biscuits, believing that this makes her incredibly clever. And..._how many faces_...?????!!!! She has indeed turned being a liar and a thief into a fine art. _Not_. 

  *GrrrrrrrrRRRRRR!!!!  *   Twunt.


----------



## X-77 (Jul 5, 2005)

*MAXWELL SOOOOO HAS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

(I'm voting for the first time ever too and I'm not buying any of this 'Maxwell will definitely win' lark, he is far more hated by people on this forum and DS so why should that not reflect the wider audience? If he stays then I smell a rat  )


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> wow Makosi's just shown herself to be really hypocritical voting for Olaith
> 
> I've never voted on BB before last week and I've only watched BB1 and this one but I've voted maxwell out last week and I'm voting him out this week too



Makosi never wanted Orlaith in there, in the first place,. The only reason she chose her over Kinga was that she knew the public wanted it that way.

Expect Makosi's popularity (currently third in line for winning) to drop, sharply, tomorrow night. She has just deliberately cocked up Eugene's secret mission, with a smug grin on her face. I thoroughly expect Endemol to play it for all it's worth, tomorrow night, on the highlights show, to take out one of Golden Boy's two key challengers.


----------



## milesy (Jul 5, 2005)

I'll be voting maxwell out again - which means he'll stay as I've not managed to win at all so far 

mind you I voted for derek to go loads of times, and I'm quite glad he's still in there now.

GET MAXWELL OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!

(oops, this was tank girl, not milesy  )


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2005)

Two housemates have, so far, nominated Science for 'obsessively cleaning' food. I'm fairly certain that Science is supposed to be Jewish. Perhaps someone could point out to Nice But Dim and Annabel, that Jews have to ensure meat is blood free, before cooking it?


----------



## madzone (Jul 5, 2005)

Sorry but Makosi is now on my 'Twister of the Week' list


----------



## exosculate (Jul 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Sorry but Makosi is now on my 'Twister of the Week' list




Does that mean 'crazy' - I think Makosi has lost the plot and the audience.


----------



## madzone (Jul 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Does that mean 'crazy' - I think Makosi has lost the plot and the audience.


Crazy isn't the word for it - that girl has lost her marbles completely.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 5, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I don't really think the accents of another member of one's family are indicative of the class background of an individual. I have two sisters - one is very well spoken (I don't think she will mind me saying) whereas the other has a very Bristolian accent.




instresitngly enough were you to meet the rest of dereks famliy you'd wonder where the hell he got that accent from even more... narey a ladedah amongst them...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Crazy isn't the word for it - that girl has lost her marbles completely.




Thanks - I thought I was reading it wrongly.

And she voted for Orla for ??????

The fakeness quotient is rising skyward for Makosi.


----------



## madzone (Jul 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Thanks - I thought I was reading it wrongly.
> 
> And she voted for Orla for ??????
> 
> The fakeness quotient is rising skyward for Makosi.


Hers is the sort of behaviour you get in the girls toilets in year 10


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 5, 2005)

WTF is all Makosi's pregnancy bullshit all about? FFS!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 5, 2005)

Btw Maxwell to go - I feel a poll coming on ...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 5, 2005)

Showing Science in a bad light for the last chunk of the show. What a predictable web the narrative weaves.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 5, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> WTF is all Makosi's pregnancy bullshit all about? FFS!




Shes gone mentalist.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 5, 2005)

Science has got to stay. Maxwell is by far the greater evil.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 5, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Btw Maxwell to go - I feel a poll coming on ...




Yep Maxwell out - beat that narrative agenda.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 5, 2005)

Science is   
Maxwell has to go
Makosi has lost it completely


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 5, 2005)

Science is the 1-4 favourite for eviction on Friday with Maxwell expected to survive again, at 11-4. Derek, Maxwell and Makosi are 7-2 co-favourites to win.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 5, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Two housemates have, so far, nominated Science for 'obsessively cleaning' food. I'm fairly certain that Science is supposed to be Jewish. Perhaps someone could point out to Nice But Dim and Annabel, that Jews have to ensure meat is blood free, before cooking it?



You may be right - I noticed he was very uncomfortable with the prawns they had the other night, but was too polite to make a fuss.

I like him a lot, beneath his bluster he is by far the nicest person in the house.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 5, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> instresitngly enough were you to meet the rest of dereks famliy you'd wonder where the hell he got that accent from even more... narey a ladedah amongst them...



From hanging around with posh knob Tories, no doubt.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2005)

MAKOSI THINKS SHE COULD BE PREGNANT????

Ok, so she had a drunken shag two nights previously and wants to take a pregnancy test?? Then she wiffles on about taking the morning after pill?? And should she tell Anfony, when she told him the morning after they categorically did not have sex.

I'd really like to know what hospital she's a nurse in, cos I'm not filled with a lot of confidence in her medical knowledge right now.

Silly cow, so doing it for the public sympathy. Does she think we're stupid saying to Vanessa and Kemal, 'Don't tell anyone, but I think I might be pregnant' when she's on TV?? FFS, give her a slap across the legs like the naughty spoilt child she is.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 5, 2005)

http://newzim.proboards29.com/index.cgi?board=nkomo&action=display&thread=1120547617

http://newzim.proboards29.com/index.cgi?board=nkomo&action=display&thread=1119011391


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 5, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> I'm fairly certain that Science is supposed to be Jewish. Perhaps someone could point out to Nice But Dim and Annabel, that Jews have to ensure meat is blood free, before cooking it?


I'm pretty sure he's Christian as he has said about a donkey being humble to carry Jesus


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 5, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Makosi never wanted Orlaith in there, in the first place,. The only reason she chose her over Kinga was that she knew the public wanted it that way.
> 
> Expect Makosi's popularity (currently third in line for winning) to drop, sharply, tomorrow night. She has just deliberately cocked up Eugene's secret mission, with a smug grin on her face. I thoroughly expect Endemol to play it for all it's worth, tomorrow night, on the highlights show, to take out one of Golden Boy's two key challengers.


What was Eugene's secret mission and how did she cock it up?!


----------



## pennimania (Jul 5, 2005)

*Apropos my last post*

from DS forums





He may rant and rave, go off on one and occaisionally lose the plot. But he keeps his manners and controls his language unless someone else has sworn at him.... and I think thats to his credit and actually very funny. How many of the housemates in there really say thank you or please ? It's old fashioned, but it's really nice to hear. 

So it isn't just me then!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What was Eugene's secret mission and how did she cock it up?!



He had to copy the movements of the first person to speak to him, upon leaving the diary room, who was Makosi. She spotted what he was doing, and, despite clearly realising why (and you could tell she did) she didn't hesitate to pull him up. The house lost a night of boozing, and Eugene lost a chance to impress/bond with the rest of the house


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 5, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> He had to copy the movements of the first person to speak to him, upon leaving the diary room, who was Makosi. She spotted what he was doing, and, despite clearly realising why (and you could tell she did) she didn't hesitate to pull him up. The house lost a night of boozing, and Eugene lost a chance to impress/bond with the rest of the house



I think Makosi is treading on thin ice at the moment. She's intelligent enough to realise the public react badly to arrogance, so what she doing? Acting all prima donna like. Bad move Makosi. Then again perhaps she thinks no one outside gives a shit about Eugene - but what she must remember is though he is geek-tastic and very embarrassing, plenty of people will feel sorry for him. Just watch your step madam!


----------



## Balbi (Jul 5, 2005)

If Science goes the place will be full of cunts and Eugene, who I quite like for his normality.


----------



## X-77 (Jul 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Showing Science in a bad light for the last chunk of the show. What a predictable web the narrative weaves.


my thoughts exactly, I knew the anti-Science editing was coming (whilst they simply allowed Maxwell to blend into the background tonight). Very transparent agenda there..**YAWN**


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 5, 2005)

Science does have nice manners. Even when he was having a rant at Orlaith, he was still saying please and thank you when she asked him a question about his food.

Kemal was wonderful in the beauty pageant, he is such a diva.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 5, 2005)

Altogether now (in beery, laddish unison):

*MAXWELL OUT!!*
*MAXWELL OUT!!*
*MAXWELL OUT!!*
*MAXWELL OUT!!*
*MAXWELL OUT!!*
*MAXWELL OUT!!*
*MAXWELL OUT!!*
*MAXWELL OUT!!*
*MAXWELL OUT!!*
*MAXWELL OUT!!*
*MAXWELL OUT!!*
*MAXWELL OUT!!*


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2005)

Right, seeing as my DS thread on the subject sank, within about three minutes (trust me to post after a highlights show) I shall ask, here...

Derek's parliamentary prospects!

We've seen the "Derek for tory leader" banner, but, considering he isn't a current MP, that's unlikely to happen (though they could give Saatchi the boot, and make him chairman) but, come vote 2009?? Bearing in mind he is well connected (sleeping with Portaloo? Ewww!) what are his chances?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 5, 2005)

Aaar! Jump in you cretinous swab!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 5, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Right, seeing as my DS thread on the subject sank, within about three minutes (trust me to post after a highlights show) I shall ask, here...
> 
> Derek's parliamentary prospects!
> 
> We've seen the "Derek for tory leader" banner, but, considering he isn't a current MP, that's unlikely to happen (though they could give Saatchi the boot, and make him chairman) but, come vote 2009?? Bearing in mind he is well connected (sleeping with Portaloo? Ewww!) what are his chances?


Hmmm. Derek is entertaining, I'll give you that...but, and despite the bunch of fuckards that is New Labour, the prospect of The Tories getting back in is too awful to contemplate under any circumstances, I'm afraid. _Even_ avec Derek.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 5, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Derek is entertaining, I'll give you that...but, and despite the bunch of fuckards that is New Labour, the prospect of The Tories getting back in is too awful to contemplate under any circumstances, I'm afraid. _Even_ avec Derek.



I wasn't suggesting he would make it to PM, but, parachuted into a safe seat, surely?


----------



## Nigel Irritable (Jul 5, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> I think Makosi is treading on thin ice at the moment.



Nominating Orlaith was a pretty strange move and certainly not in her own best interests. It made her look very two faced and she simply didn't have anything to gain from it in game terms. Orlaith was a latecomer, combine that with her lack of appeal to the key demographic - and you'd have to say she has very little chance of winning. Getting rid of her doesn't help Makosi because she isn't a threat.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 5, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> MAKOSI THINKS SHE COULD BE PREGNANT????
> 
> 
> I'd really like to know what hospital she's a nurse in, cos I'm not filled with a lot of confidence in her medical knowledge right now.


that is exactly what I was thinking, even without specialising she would know the basics of pregnancy.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 6, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> I wasn't suggesting he would make it to PM, but, parachuted into a safe seat, surely?


All I can say to that is...

My kingdom for a horse.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 6, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> I wasn't suggesting he would make it to PM, but, parachuted into a safe seat, surely?



As long as he didn't take the car...

*hic*


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> that is exactly what I was thinking, even without specialising she would know the basics of pregnancy.



I know! And even she doesn't know the pregnancy basics, which lets face it, most women by the age she is have picked up the fundamentals, through a) university b) close calls and c) cosmopolitan, so I am so not convinced she knows anything about cardiology.

The woman does not know the meaning of mortification, that's for sure.

And she sure isn't representing her profession in any kind of favourable light. Wasn't there a teacher in an earlier big brother who got in big trouble after BB for bringing the teaching profession into disrepute?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 6, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I know! And even she doesn't know the pregnancy basics, which lets face it, most women by the age she is have picked up the fundamentals, through a) university b) close calls and c) cosmopolitan, so I am so not convinced she knows anything about cardiology.
> 
> The woman does not know the meaning of mortification, that's for sure.
> 
> And she sure isn't representing her profession in any kind of favourable light. Wasn't there a teacher in an earlier big brother who got in big trouble after BB for bringing the teaching profession into disrepute?


The thing is I watched that thinking "this is purely for show". It was all about the attention which she has been like since day one and is why I can't stand her. I have no idea whether or not Anthony came inside her and I'm not sure she knows either. But it wouldn't suprise me one bit if she did know he didn't come and this is all an act for attention (if she took the test we would know either yes she is but also no she isn't, therefore taking the pill means we dont know which gives her more attention than if the test says no)


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

I think it's all for show too, and I am astounded the others can't see it.

She was nasty about orlaith too, she was doing far worse, she just doesn't like another attractive woman being the house.

Reminds me of sixth form, to be honest.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 6, 2005)

i like science, he reminds me of me


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

Science has his moments and Derek has improved over time.

I wish Anfony would get nominated more though, he should go more than science.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 6, 2005)

Dillinger4 said:
			
		

> i like science, he reminds me of me



Funnily enough it just occured to me tonight why I like Maxwell, Ant and Craig a lot. They are all exactly like me and my two best mates. One of my mates is like Maxwell, who generally is like the leader of us, basically just as you can see Maxwell being the kinda leader of him and the other two... then my other best mate who is like Ant because he's the same height and has dark features as well, although not at all the same personality, not like the resemblence maxwell and my other mate have, and then I guess I would be Craig, but I'm not like him at all, a few people have wondered if I'm gay before though, which is kinda the same, but I'm not anyway.

But the point is the atmosphere those three create and some of the things they do etc. is so strikingly similar to me and my two best mates it's really uncanny at times lol


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

Does that mean your mate calls his girlfriend 'the treacle' and goes ' would you adam and eve it?' a lot?


----------



## smurkey (Jul 6, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Does that mean your mate calls his girlfriend 'the treacle' and goes ' would you adam and eve it?' a lot?




lol no, thank fuck 

but the laddish piss taking and leader like behaviour is there, contrary to how you might imagine that makes him, as a person, he really is the nicest bloke you could ever meet


----------



## smurkey (Jul 6, 2005)

I spose having said that we're all like three Maxwells but without the accent lol


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 6, 2005)

Did anyone else here Derek refer to the north of England as a "backwards place"?!


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 6, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Did anyone else here Derek refer to the north of England as a "backwards place"?!



Yes, that was funny!


----------



## madzone (Jul 6, 2005)

I was a bit surprised that when Makosi went into the diary room to ask for a pregnancy test that they didn't mention condoms to her. Loads of kids watch BB and I feel that they should be at least making reference to the fact that their contestants are fuckwits for (allegedly) taking a risk like that.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 6, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yes, that was funny!



Not really funny. It's just typical Southern Northernist bollox...


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 6, 2005)

Can someone in Scotland have a word with those Anarchists up there and ask a few of them to come down and have a go at the BB House! I have never seen such a bunch of selfish, stupid, dirty, narcissistic bunch of twottocks in my life!

Is there a good one amongst them?

If Maxwell doesn't go this week not only will I have lost faith in human nature and the will to live, I will also believe that BB is fixed!

I mean, Max was hated by many last week, has 6 nominations this week ( which means hardly anyone in the house likes him) yet Science is 1/4 to go!! wtf?


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 6, 2005)

Why does Makosi think she might be pregnant is she and Anthony didn't have sex?? Did this girl actually study nursing or did she buy the certificate off the internet??
Its a bit odd her telling Anthony they didnt have sex, then telling that to Kemal and Vanessa. Although, I had an inkling she'd do this.....

Its true about Science he does have good manners and is actually quite a nice lad, he only acts like a prick when provoked!
To be honest I dont really want either of them to go on Friday, much prefer to see Makosi get chucked out.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 6, 2005)

Well if Orlaith does go she's guaranteed at least one years work as no.3 in the Junior Rapist Weekly (AKA Nuts...or Zoo) airlingus photo shoots featuring last year's blonde stunnahs Vanessa and Shell, in the sub-Fiesta lezza photo shoots for sad little teenagers to tug over...

She _is_ fit tho...and according to the Sun has got them out more than any other housemate EVER.

Maxwell to go.



> Why does Makosi think she might be pregnant is she and Anthony didn't have sex??



Not always the case. Cum anywhere around the outer labia with a liquid path can swim their way up...not very likely I know (esp in a pool) but still possible.


----------



## kea (Jul 6, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> All I can say to that is...
> 
> My kingdom for a horse.




 yeah that made me laugh too!!

and yes, the anti-science editing was sooooooo obvious. i'm kinda glad that more people are beginning to get tired of makosi, she irritates the fuck out of me.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 6, 2005)

arghhhhhh didn't watch it last night - how the fuck did Science get up for eviction    

who voted for him the fucking bastards? - he's going to lose to muckswill


----------



## kea (Jul 6, 2005)

the story on the ch4 websit e...



> Who Nominated Who
> Day 40, 23:30
> 
> Maxwell and Science are up for eviction, but you know you want to see who said what, don't you?
> ...




edit: tho the story is incorrect - makosi also recieved 0 nominations ...


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 6, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> the story on the ch4 websit e...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cheers   

I like Science


----------



## Griff (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm going to vote for the first time this week to get that mockney twat out.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 6, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> I'm going to vote for the first time this week to get that mockney twat out.


me too.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 6, 2005)

And me


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 6, 2005)

looks like the Science fans are rallying 

I just got this email from Choice FM

Dear Big Brother Friend,

SOS - SAVE OUR SCIENCE

I Martin Jay of The Morning Vybe on Choice FM am thwarted with sadness due to the possibility that my mate Science may get evicted from the Big Brother House this Friday.

We must prepare ourselves for world disasters such as Victoria Beckham releasing another tune, yet another resurrection of Dirty Den in Eastenders, Chelsea winning the premiership again next year or even Michael Barrymore making a TV comeback. I am sure you agree that having Maxwell the nose picking, scab feeding alcohol drinking, woman leering lout in the house one more week is right up there in the list of worse things that could happen in the world.

Please do your bit to stop this terrible tragedy occurring and vote for Maxwell to be evicted.

text MAXWELL to 64404
(35p plus your STD network rate)
call 09016 16 16 08
(calls cost 35p, mobie and other network rates may vary)
hit your red button to vote on interactive TV
(votes cost 35p)
We only have a few hours to save Science so please send this email to as many people as possible and do your bit to let justice prevail.

Save Our Science - Do the right thing!!!


Yay! Save our Science!


----------



## Griff (Jul 6, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> text MAXWELL to 64404



Done. Fucking wanker.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 6, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> looks like the Science fans are rallying
> 
> I just got this email from Choice FM
> 
> ...


Why do we only have a few hours to vote? isn't it till Friday?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 6, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> Why do we only have a few hours to vote? isn't it till Friday?



that's what I thought   

I guess he's just trying to motivate people to vote 
or something


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 6, 2005)

This is SO bad.

I watched BB properly for the first time last night and I'm hooked on it again...


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 6, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> *MAXWELL SOOOOO HAS TO GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> (I'm voting for the first time ever too and I'm not buying any of this 'Maxwell will definitely win' lark, he is far more hated by people on this forum and DS so why should that not reflect the wider audience? If he stays then I smell a rat  )



Because this place and certainly Digital Spy aren't the centre of the universe.

I'm voting Science out personally.  Science is far more of a gobby pr1ck.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 6, 2005)

In fact I'll probably vote for him each time someone repeats the boring old 'Its a fix if Maxwell stays'.


----------



## kea (Jul 6, 2005)

according to the ch4 website science and maxwell had a big row last night - maxwell filled one of the loo brush holders and hurled the water over anthony and craig. science saw and went off on one about hygine. then they had a big row.

the other big update - kemal has hidden a load of food in his bedroom drawer because 'team saskia' made themselves a meal of spag bol in the middle of the night, despite the fact that they're all going to be on basic rations soon and need to conserve food.


----------



## madzone (Jul 6, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Because this place isn't the centre of the universe.



Pass me the smelling salts, I feel faint


----------



## X-77 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Sos!!*

*Text MAXWELL to 64404!!!!*

(and great to hear about the Choice FM campaign!  )


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 6, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> according to the ch4 website science and maxwell had a big row last night - maxwell filled one of the loo brush holders and hurled the water over anthony and craig. science saw and went off on one about hygine. then they had a big row.
> 
> the other big update - kemal has hidden a load of food in his bedroom drawer because 'team saskia' made themselves a meal of spag bol in the middle of the night, despite the fact that they're all going to be on basic rations soon and need to conserve food.



Yeah, I saw that.

Team Tweedle chucked a load of bog-brush water around the kitchen area. Craig then cooked some pasta while Max spread the bacteria around the floor with a dirty mop.
'Oh, have you washed your hands?' asked Maxwell when Craig was almost done.
'Erm, yeah' lied Craig.

So if it's any consolation, they may be glued to the toilets at some point in the near future.


----------



## X-77 (Jul 6, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> I mean, Max was hated by many last week, has 6 nominations this week ( which means hardly anyone in the house likes him) yet Science is 1/4 to go!! wtf?


I know and wasn't Science favourite to win not too long ago too - so where have these odds suddenly come from?


----------



## Griff (Jul 6, 2005)

Funny thing is I'm warming to Derek, in fact I don't actually mind him at all now.   


The mockney twat to go this week.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 6, 2005)

I can't resist posting these, done by someone at DS, absolutely spot-on...


----------



## Griff (Jul 6, 2005)

:d


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

They are cool, although Saskia needs much bigger breasts, to be honest. And what about Eugene and Orlaith/Ola/Orla whatever she's called.

The Derek one is my favourite, with his little cup of tea.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't like the Anthony one, he looks like Beppe from Eastenders


----------



## kea (Jul 6, 2005)

rofl!!    
that has made me smile!!


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 6, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Not really funny. It's just typical Southern Northernist bollox...



That's why I thought it was funny.


----------



## aqua (Jul 6, 2005)

PMSL 

I love those images 

I'm in Cork till Friday, can people please pm me to keep me uptodate with the juicy bits of news?


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 6, 2005)

I like Craig's little man-boobs.


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I like Craig's little man-boobs.



 








STEP AWAY FROM THE CRAIG!!


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 6, 2005)

I hasten to add.... I like the _cartoon_ Craig's little man-boobs.

Real Craig is a little bitch.

Glad I'm not the only one who's pissed off at liking a Tory foxhunter.  Dontcha just hate it when that happens?


----------



## tommers (Jul 6, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I hasten to add.... I like the _cartoon_ Craig's little man-boobs.
> 
> Real Craig is a little bitch.



whew!

for a minute there I thought the whole fucking world had gone mad.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 6, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Funny thing is I'm warming to Derek, in fact I don't actually mind him at all now.
> 
> 
> The mockney twat to go this week.




Its happening to us all - I cant believe it myself.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 6, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> I know and wasn't Science favourite to win not too long ago too - so where have these odds suddenly come from?



Odd are turning now. Science 10/11 Maxwell 1/1. Its very close now. Get the dirty pig out!

Vote Max NOW!!!!!!!!!!
Come on. You know it makes sense and its only 35p!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 6, 2005)

I got a sneaky feeling Maxwell could be outta there!!

Still time for some cheeky chappy shenanigans, as well as time for Science to truely fuck up big time!

Its all gonna go down to tonights and tomozs episodes!


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 6, 2005)

Thing is, Science is a bit infuriating at times and a bit of a wind up merchant but he's basically harmless. Maxwell on the other hand is obviosly dangerous when he's angry and had 1/2 pint of lager. Alkies are like that. One sip and they change!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

Missed it - had a mate round. What happened? Team Smug invalided out with E Coli yet?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 6, 2005)

Loving your work NBN.

Maxwell out the house!!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't think Science came across too badly in the editing this evening. Maxwell was a total prick though. I mean, filling the bog brush holder and flinging water about from it FFS


----------



## maldwyn (Jul 7, 2005)

The shower in the garden is beginning to get on my nerves.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> That's why I thought it was funny.



Not funny if your a northener and you've had to endure the 'flat cap, whippet, have you got electricity up there' shit i had to deal with when i first got here (London, like)
 

Sorry and all that but there's no excuse for that stupid north-south divide shit.

It's just nonsense (at the end of the day )


----------



## Allan (Jul 7, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Not funny if your a northener and you've had to endure the 'flat cap, whippet, have you got electricity up there' shit i had to deal with when i first got here (London, like)
> 
> 
> Sorry and all that but there's no excuse for that stupid north-south divide shit.
> ...



<patronising>Your English is very good!  </patronising>


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 7, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Thing is, Science is a bit infuriating at times and a bit of a wind up merchant . !



Infuriating isn't the word  , he's a lazy, loudmouth, misogynistic killjoy  

Science is History - all the way with Maxwell!!


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 7, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Infuriating isn't the word  , he's a lazy, loudmouth, misogynistic killjoy
> 
> Science is History - all the way with Maxwell!!



You sure will go all the way with Max....even to the shop doorway where he's found sipping meths from a brown paper bag eventually!!
Max used to say that Roberto was obssesed with food. Well Max is obssesed with booze mate!


----------



## X-77 (Jul 7, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Infuriating isn't the word  , he's a lazy, loudmouth, misogynistic killjoy


that description seems to apply far more to Maxwell than Science. I mean c'mon, how can you call Science lazy when he's obsessed with cleaning, cooking etc? Maxwell prides himself on not ever having got off his lazy arse to do jack-shit.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 7, 2005)

Aww. How sorry did I feel for Eugene last night?? Makosi's a complete bitch, she really is. If she thought he was on a mission, she should have kept quiet, but no, she spoilt it and upset him instead. 
Poor bloke was gutted to have let everyone down!!


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 7, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> Aww. How sorry did I feel for Eugene last night?? Makosi's a complete bitch, she really is. If she thought he was on a mission, she should have kept quiet, but no, she spoilt it and upset him instead.
> Poor bloke was gutted to have let everyone down!!



I nearly cried with the poor sod. Totally out of his depth in the house for one or two simple reasons...he's nice and he's honest.
Shame on you BB for even thinking of putting such a sensitive human soul in the pit of iniquity and debauchery.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 7, 2005)

I'm feeling distinctly unsisterly towards the women in the house

I don't like how the women seem to be bullying Eugene and Science, the only 2 straight men in there not to behave in a neandrethal, sexist way

the women pretend to be disgusted with maxwell and anthony but are really competing for their favours in a very unsisterly way

I'm very dissapointed with vanessa for voting for science


----------



## madzone (Jul 7, 2005)

Eugene to win


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 7, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> I nearly cried with the poor sod. Totally out of his depth in the house for one or two simple reasons...he's nice and he's honest.
> Shame on you BB for even thinking of putting such a sensitive human soul in the pit of iniquity and debauchery.


It made me cry too.
He's so sweet and innocent, its untrue!! Although it was very amusing when Orlaith, Makosi and Vanessa walked through the kitchen in their underwear....Eugene's face was a picture!! Bless him!

Im glad everyone fussed him when they realised he was upset though, I was worried they'd just ignore him! Shame on Makosi for not saying sorry to him though. Grrr.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 7, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I'm feeling distinctly unsisterly towards the women in the house
> 
> I don't like how the women seem to be bullying Eugene and Science, the only 2 straight men in there not to behave in a neandrethal, sexist way
> 
> ...


Yea....
they complain so much about Anthony and Maxwell, but the sure do love it when they're getting attention from them.
They're pathetic. Strong women indeed!


----------



## kea (Jul 7, 2005)

echo what people have already said - makosi was a right bitch, she's intelligent enough to know that if someone's acting oddly it's probably a task and thus best to play along.

i thought the editing last night was more balanced than yesterday; max didn't come out of it looking good.


----------



## majorleague (Jul 7, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Eugene to win



+1


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 7, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> he's nice and he's honest.
> Shame on you BB for even thinking of putting such a sensitive human soul in the pit of iniquity and debauchery.


He's nicer than Orlaith, but he wasn't that kind to Kinga when she was upset at having been rejected.  



			
				Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I'm very dissapointed with vanessa for voting for science


Frankly I wouldn't have expected any more sense or intelligence from Vanessa, the arrogant, greedy, thick, boorish cow.  

I've also done a complete u-turn on Makosi. For ages I thought she was cool  and really felt for her when Saskia was onto her. Now Saskia's out of the frame, Makosi has taken over the mantle of squawking psycho control bitch (witness how the pitch and tone of her voice has hardened in the last week). This suggests that, in a natural role-playing scenario such as 'BB', this aspect of Makosi's character was previously repressed - hey ho, the sure signal of yet another coward/bully - although there was always a clue there in her constant referral-to-herself-in-third-person a la pantomime villain. What's more: how freaky was that night scene the other day in which everyone else was well away, whereas her eyes were wide open...?   

Kemal or Science to win.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 7, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> that description seems to apply far more to Maxwell than Science. I mean c'mon, how can you call Science lazy when he's obsessed with cleaning, cooking etc? Maxwell prides himself on not ever having got off his lazy arse to do jack-shit.



Science is always last out of bed making the alarm go off for ages (which I have to admit is quite funny  )
As for Maxwell - he got them through that R.101 task without a word of complaint - end of


----------



## madamv (Jul 7, 2005)

Is the BB house anywhere near the london trouble?     Wonder if the house will be evacuated or anything?   Unusual circs may stop play?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

I was surprised by the balanced show, last night, though, as I expected they showed Mekosi in a bad light.

Don't be fooled by the Mockney Yob's apparent new found consideration for Eugene, either. I was briefly taken in, but, thankfully, it has been pointed out to me that the visit of himself and a blubbing Eugene to the diary room was more than likely an excuse to try and get more booze 

Now for the good news! The traditional online bookies are offering evens on both Maxwell and Science, with Betfair trading putting Maxwell as most likely to go!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Loving your work NBN.
> 
> Maxwell out the house!!



The pictures aren't mine!

I really must make than clear. They were posted on Digital Spy


----------



## Robstarr (Jul 7, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> Aww. How sorry did I feel for Eugene last night?? Makosi's a complete bitch, she really is. If she thought he was on a mission, she should have kept quiet, but no, she spoilt it and upset him instead.
> Poor bloke was gutted to have let everyone down!!





Yeah, definitely felt for the guy 

and agreed that Makosi should've just kept her stupid mouth shut


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 7, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Don't be fooled by the Mockney Yob's apparent new found consideration for Eugene, either. I was briefly taken in, but, thankfully, it has been pointed out to me that the visit of himself and a blubbing Eugene to the diary room was more than likely an excuse to try and get more booze


God, yea! Im not that silly!   
But I was thinking it was just nice that he got some fuss, even if there was ulterior motives!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 7, 2005)

It'll be a bit weird for the BB contestants when they get out and find out about the terrorist attacks today....


----------



## smurkey (Jul 7, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> It'll be a bit weird for the BB contestants when they get out and find out about the terrorist attacks today....



weird isn't the word.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 7, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> It'll be a bit weird for the BB contestants when they get out and find out about the terrorist attacks today....



They'd only notice or give a toss if it kept em out of the headlines, surely?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> It'll be a bit weird for the BB contestants when they get out and find out about the terrorist attacks today....



I assume they will be notified of recent events. When NYC was attacked most the of the BB's presently on air throughout the world did notify the contestants.


----------



## crossfire (Jul 7, 2005)

Has anyone noticed how the housemates have been mentioning specific times? I don't rememebr the previous BB's having the time for the housemates. I think it goes against the whole point...


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 7, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> They'd only notice or give a toss if it kept em out of the headlines, surely?



Ummm...they don't KNOW wat headlines they appear in or how many because they are on a media blackout in the house.

DUH!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

There is a digital clock on the electric cooker, so disallowing them watches would seem kind of pointless.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 7, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Ummm...they don't KNOW wat headlines they appear in or how many because they are on a media blackout in the house.
> 
> DUH!



Yes, dear. But my point was that each and every one of them gives the impression of being so self-absorbed and vacuous that they wouldn't know 9/11 from 7/11, whether dey in da house or not. Viz Saskia's belief that WW2 started in 1966.

DUH!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Viz Saskia's belief that WW2 started in 1966.
> 
> DUH!



To be fair, the Germans *were* pissed...


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 7, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> To be fair, the Germans *were* pissed...


----------



## sponge (Jul 7, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I'm feeling distinctly unsisterly towards the women in the house
> 
> I don't like how the women seem to be bullying Eugene and Science, the only 2 straight men in there not to behave in a neandrethal, sexist way
> 
> ...



Hahahahahaha   

Yeah, one thing that I have noticed is that the struggle for Queen has been quite open, with Anthony as top prize with Maxwell serving as "seconds".

Round 1 - Sam goes straight for Anthony. Failed very badly. Suffering from disorder, I think.

Round 2 - Saskia has a go, pulls Maxwell cos Anthony wasn't interested. Nearly Queen.

Round 3 - Makosi has a go. Realises that Anthony is a bimbo. Well done. Nearly Queen.

Round 4 - Orla, or whatever her bloody name is, very close to Queen, she is slowly going for the kill. Must be PRAYING Maxwell leaves. 

I want to see Orla and Mak have a Queen fight.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 7, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Yes, dear. But my point was that each and every one of them gives the impression of being so self-absorbed and vacuous that they wouldn't know 9/11 from 7/11, whether dey in da house or not. Viz Saskia's belief that WW2 started in 1966.
> 
> DUH!



Come on, Jade Goody came out with better howlers than that...altho that IS a cracker


----------



## mysterygirl (Jul 7, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> Aww. How sorry did I feel for Eugene last night?? Makosi's a complete bitch, she really is. If she thought he was on a mission, she should have kept quiet, but no, she spoilt it and upset him instead.
> Poor bloke was gutted to have let everyone down!!



I do agree with you, Makosi should have kept quiet - she realised what he was up to, and he was gutted, totally.  But I thought she looked shell-shocked when he started crying!  Almost as if she felt guilty.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 7, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Come on, Jade Goody came out with better howlers than that...altho that IS a cracker


England. That's in London innit? Like East Angular?


----------



## X-77 (Jul 7, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Science is always last out of bed making the alarm go off for ages (which I have to admit is quite funny  )
> As for Maxwell - *he got them through that R.101 task without a word of complaint - end of*


without a bleeding clue either 

as for science being last out of bed - he deserves it for his hard work and contributions in the hygiene, cooking etc etc department. Unlike lazy arses Maxwell et al.


----------



## newbie (Jul 7, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> (and great to hear about the Choice FM campaign!  )




Is it?  A radio station which plays predominantly black music and is aimed at a predominantly black audience launches a campaign to support a housemate who just happens to be black.  Maybe it's just coincidence; maybe they've previously campaigned for white h/ms against black ones.  Or maybe they expect us to all vote on skin colour.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 7, 2005)

Or maybe, Mr Stirrer, they're doing it because Maxwell's an objectionable wanker, particularly to their customer base.

Science is a prick admittedly, but he's not half as distasteful and blinkered as that Mockney twat. Race aside, I wouldn't expect any cosmopolitan/London based station to come out in support of that forced idjut...


----------



## X-77 (Jul 7, 2005)

newbie said:
			
		

> Is it?  A radio station which plays predominantly black music and is aimed at a predominantly black audience launches a campaign to support a housemate who just happens to be black.  Maybe it's just coincidence; maybe they've previously campaigned for white h/ms against black ones.  Or maybe they expect us to all vote on skin colour.


well did they do a similar campaign to save Derek when he was up? If it's all about skin colour with them then they surely would have, but I don't remember hearing anything about that. 

Is it so hard to believe that they just like Science as a character??


----------



## newbie (Jul 7, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> Is it so hard to believe that they just like Science as a character??



No.  Nor is it impossible to believe they just don't like Max.  None the less, I don't think their campaign is necessarily 'great'.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 7, 2005)

newbie said:
			
		

> Is it?  A radio station which plays predominantly black music and is aimed at a predominantly black audience launches a campaign to support a housemate who just happens to be black.  Maybe it's just coincidence; maybe they've previously campaigned for white h/ms against black ones.  Or maybe they expect us to all vote on skin colour.



I listen to choice now and then
I'm not Black
I like Science and I've voted Maxwell out 
They're not launching a capaign to support any or all of the black housemates 
Martin Jay is campiging to save his friend Science from eviction


----------



## spliffie (Jul 7, 2005)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Or maybe, Mr Stirrer, they're doing it because Maxwell's an objectionable wanker, particularly to their customer base.
> 
> Science is a prick admittedly, but he's not half as distasteful and blinkered as that Mockney twat. Race aside, I wouldn't expect any cosmopolitan/London based station to come out in support of that forced idjut...



I don't mind Science, but you are refusing to accept the reality of Science being equally blinkered/distasteful as Maxwell, if not more so...

"I don't care what you say 'coz you're a woman and i don't listen to what woman got to say, you get me"    .


----------



## tarannau (Jul 7, 2005)

spliffie said:
			
		

> I don't mind Science, but you are refusing to accept the reality of Science being equally blinkered/distasteful as Maxwell, if not more so...
> 
> "I don't care what you say 'coz you're a woman and i don't listen to what woman got to say, you get me"    .




Haven't seen that much of BB6, or that episode in particular, but my experience is that every time I turn over I get that gobshite Maxwell, all fake lad attitude and pretend mockney accent, mouthing off about something in some contrived fashion. Strikes me as fake, dislikeable and distinctly snide to boot, forming his little lad circle with monkey-boy and the (confused) gay village idiot. 

Science is objectionable for sure, but I get the feeling he says what he's thinking and little more. I'd rather have that anyday. And I get the feeling he'd welcome you arguing with him and challenging his viewpoint - Maxwell would just become aggressive and throw his toys out of the pram (unless you were bigger than him...)


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 7, 2005)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Science is objectionable for sure, but I get the feeling he says what he's thinking and little more. I'd rather have that anyday...


As Louloubelle mentioned earlier, Science is one of only two straight blokes in the house not to act like some lecherous, sexist, twuntoid leech on quaaludes. However, I personally make him the _only_ one who counts, because I really can't take Eugene seriously. Respect to Science; Kemal notwithstanding, I hope he wins.


----------



## X-77 (Jul 7, 2005)

spliffie said:
			
		

> I don't mind Science, but you are refusing to accept the reality of Science being equally blinkered/distasteful as Maxwell, if not more so...
> 
> "I don't care what you say 'coz you're a woman and i don't listen to what woman got to say, you get me"    .


science said that as a wind up, he clearly didn't mean it. He doesn't stop banging on about his mum so that's at least one woman who he listens to..


----------



## crossfire (Jul 7, 2005)

Another xenephobic conversation

Craig: "I’m gonna have a chip facking butty....’cos I’m English [Riotous laughter from Ant] and I want a chip butty"

Max: "Why you gonna have a chip...Why you gonna have a chip butty Craig?"

Craig: "’Cos am English"

Max: "No, no, no. Why you gonna have a chip butty Craig?"

Craig: "A don’t know"

Max: "Because you can"

Craig: [imitating Max] "’cause I can. ’Cos I’m English"

Ant: "A think because is English is better"

Craig: "’Cos I’m facking...’cos I’m hardcore British"

Ant: "’Cos yuz English"

Max: [apropos of nothing] "I’m gonna have another pint here, might have two..."

Craig [To Ant] "Are you proud of your country?"

Ant: "yeah"

Craig: "Are you very patriotic? 

Max: "Couwse he fackin is...done the national anfem..the feller" 

Craig: [to Max] "Are you patriotic?

Max: "yes"

Criag: "Do you love your country? Would you love to see all the countries around the world worship us as their God?"

Max: "No"

Craig: "I would"

Ant: "Nah...a still done a classic though when a was in another time another place...in a nightclub fulla...full of French...:

E4 AD BREAK [switched to C4 coverage]

Craig: "This year...this year I was really hoping that they were gonna put me on here with...with an..[mouths something silently to Max and Ant that he clearly does not want to say out loud]

Ant & Max: "Wot? WOT?"

Ant: "Wot the fack is he sayin’?

Max: "Fack knows......[indistinguishable dialogue]...glass of wine"

[Sound muted]

Max: "......that’s a debate I got kicked.......in another time and place....

Craig: "I did. And he was on the opposition. Let ‘em all in, Let ‘em all in, Let ‘em all in..[whispering now] get ’em out, get ’em out, get ’em out..

Craig: "In my opinion, In my opinion.."

Max: ".....they [Endemol?] probably thought you an me’d....get on eventually..."

Craig: "In my opinion...and this sounds harsh. But like...but my like grandad and like great grandparents dint die to protect our way of life to have it then just....

[Sound muted for 34 seconds while Max and Ant look both surprised and amused by what Craig is saying]

Craig: "....and we’ll never be dominated because we would die to the last man standing [Ant laughs]...I pick my gun(?)...I’m proud of my country...

Ant: "Engerlaannd....."

Craig: "...and you will not destroy us..."

[All smiling, laughing and all began chanting ENGERLAAND, ENGERLAAND, ENGERLAAND, ENGERLAAND, ENGERLAAND, ENGERLAAND marching around the living room]

Ironically as they are doing this, the "To Evict Max" banner with phone number comes on-screen!

[Few minutes later in the kitchen]

Craig: "Anthony? Anthony...you hungry? [lowers voice, almost whispering as Science is nearby]...cook us some English chips...with Mayonnaise...English style. [Starts making food] Tell you what you wouldn’t believe how pat...patriotic I was when I come outta here. Facking love my country. Y’know when you watch these shows and people slate yer England. I hate that......Northeners are very patriotic aren’t they?

Ant: "Aye"

Craig: "Moreso than Southerners I reckon"

Ant: "Dya think?"

Craig: "Oh, Northerners...."

[interrupted by yelp from Max]

Ant: "Dinnae...I dinnae like. [To Max] Hear that comment Craig come out with?"

Max: "Whassat"

Ant: "Northerners are more patriotic than Southerners"

Craig: "They are..."

Ant: "Dya reckon? It all depends really dunnit."

Max: "Dunno abaht that"

Ant: "S’all depends"

Craig: "They are, because they’re not used to growing up in a society of many different cultures."


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 7, 2005)

Pillocks.

I hope someone pointed out to Criag that mayonnaise on chips is distinctly european - heinz ketchup or HP on chips (or saltnsoss* if you're east coast scots)

*soss is a brown sauce made by each chip shop up here (and is rather good). You can buy it by the litre from the shop if you like, nonrmally in recycled irn-bru bottles.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 7, 2005)

crossfire said:
			
		

> Another xenephobic conversation


When you say xenophobic do you actually mean patriotic?

Suppose...



> Craig: "I did. And he was on the opposition. Let ‘em all in, Let ‘em all in, Let ‘em all in..[whispering now] get ’em out, get ’em out, get ’em out..


And...



> Craig: "In my opinion...and this sounds harsh. But like...but my like grandad and like great grandparents dint die to protect our way of life to have it then just....


Could be xenophobic if you knew what he was talking about, AND he was talking about the _right_ things...other than that I dont see any problem with anything else they said


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 7, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Pillocks.
> 
> I hope someone pointed out to Criag that mayonnaise on chips is distinctly european


I think they meant English chips plus mayonaisse, not that mayo on chips is English

English chips = proper chips, not those weedy French fry crap they give you in fast food places


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 7, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I think they meant English chips plus mayonaisse, not that mayo on chips is English
> 
> English chips = proper chips, not those weedy French fry crap they give you in fast food places



Well, that's okay then.

Mayonnaise on chips is still horrible though.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 7, 2005)

I wonder if they will tell them about what happened today. I know they're not supposed to have any contact with the outside world, but I think they should (after checking that their families/friends are OK). Where is the house - is it somewhere in Hertfordshire? Probably a bit too far to hear the sirens, helicopters etc.


----------



## crossfire (Jul 7, 2005)

^Dermot said they were not going to tell them at the moment as they made sure all their relatives were ok.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 7, 2005)

Ah, OK. I haven't seen BBLB , not really in the mood for frivolity just yet. I might watch it at 9 though, after I've wound down with a few glasses of wine!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Where is the house - is it somewhere in Hertfordshire? Probably a bit too far to hear the sirens, helicopters etc.


It's in Bow, isn't it?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I think they meant English chips plus mayonaisse, not that mayo on chips is English
> 
> English chips = proper chips, not those weedy French fry crap they give you in fast food places



I have it in mind that traditional English chips are, in fact, Portuguese, but I don't wish to be difficult


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 7, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> It's in Bow, isn't it?



I dunno - I had it in my mind it was near Elstree. That could have been one of the earlier ones though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 7, 2005)

I thought they'd been using the same house since the beginning?


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 7, 2005)

Don't think so. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Bedgewick3 (Jul 7, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> It's in Bow, isn't it?



It was in Bow the first couple of years but since then I think it's been in Elstree.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> I thought they'd been using the same house since the beginning?



Nah, the house used in the first two series was built without planning permission, or something, which meant it had to be leveled.


----------



## Allan (Jul 7, 2005)

It's in Elstree film studios. BBLB and the eviction interview are in the big George Lucas stage where the Yoda scenes in Empire Strikes Back was filmed. Next door is the Tescos where they do their shopping.


In this picture you can see the GL stage on the left (the big white building) and next to it the distinctive roof of the BB house then Tescos.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 7, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> I have it in mind that traditional English chips are, in fact, Portuguese, but I don't wish to be difficult


Doesn't matter where they came from it's how we like em that matters!


----------



## harpo (Jul 7, 2005)

sorry if this has been discussed today already, but I wonder if the housemates will be told about the events of today?


----------



## flimsier (Jul 7, 2005)

The second year Channel 4 had to pay a lot of money to Newham (which went on a specialist status bid for my previous school) so they moved it to stop being held to ransom.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 7, 2005)

ROFL at science "you're fucking up the grass"


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

Derek's going the way of Johnathan Aitken. Shame on Kemal for not pointing that out


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 7, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> sorry if this has been discussed today already, but I wonder if the housemates will be told about the events of today?



Yes, it has already been discussed. I refer you to my post made just over two hours ago, together with earlier posts from this afternoon.


----------



## harpo (Jul 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yes, it has already been discussed. I refer you to my post made just over two hours ago, together with earlier posts from this afternoon.


  Right, cheers.  I'll have a luke.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 7, 2005)

Makosi has just mowed through Science's eye in the grass.

What a fucking bitch!!!!!    

I liked her too.  Fucking why do people always have to turn out to be wankers?

(((((Science)))))


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 7, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> Right, cheers.  I'll have a luke.



So you should, you lazy arse


----------



## madzone (Jul 7, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Makosi has just mowed through Science's eye in the grass.
> 
> What a fucking bitch!!!!!
> 
> ...



She's gone completely doolally.


----------



## harpo (Jul 7, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> So you should, you lazy arse




Heehee, well, I have looked!

It's right that they should check if everyone's family etc is OK before hand.  Imagine knowing all this has happened but being stuck in there?  How will they do that tho.  Immediate family is obvious but they can't check out all their mates for them.  Yet, it seems wrong if the housemates are not told.


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 7, 2005)

He was growing lovely things.  Tending nature.  Quietly communing with the elements.

And she drives a great big lawn mower through it.  

It's just like the big kids on the beach ruining your sandcastle town.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 7, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> She's gone completely doolally.


She's a fucking twat and I thought that right from week 1! If she is ever up for eviction (unlikely) I will vote for the first time in my life! (Unless of course thats in the last week where I would have to vote three times to register my opposition!!) She makes my skin crawl. She thinks she is god and can get away with anything. When she's sat there in the diary room sticking her bottom lip out as far as it will go and bearing her teeth like a fucking animal I just wanna slap her round the face with a frying pan Bottom style! That normally calms me down a little...


----------



## smurkey (Jul 7, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> Heehee, well, I have looked!
> 
> It's right that they should check if everyone's family etc is OK before hand.  Imagine knowing all this has happened but being stuck in there?  How will they do that tho.  Immediate family is obvious but they can't check out all their mates for them.  Yet, it seems wrong if the housemates are not told.



It does, don't they have to sign a contract saying they won't be allowed to know any news or for that matter, anything at all, from the outside world?


----------



## smurkey (Jul 7, 2005)

I want anthoney to win.

He gets on with anyone, doesn't bear any grudges, he's happy and smiley all the time, never see him down. 

He's open to people, his sexuality is even questionnable. He's not as two faced as most of the other people either.

He's just there enjoying the experience, which is what it's all about. Everyone else has problems, be they bitchy, two faced, loud mouthed or obnoxious cunts.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Makosi has just mowed through Science's eye in the grass.
> 
> What a fucking bitch!!!!!
> 
> ...



Big Brother ordered her too, though, curiously, they decided to omit this fact from the highlights show


----------



## harpo (Jul 7, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> It does, don't they have to sign a contract saying they won't be allowed to know any news or for that matter, anything at all, from the outside world?


Surely not on this sort of occasion tho?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Big Brother ordered her too, though, curiously, they decided to omit this fact from the highlights show



They swing that narrative around - all over the place it appears.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> I want anthoney to win.
> 
> He gets on with anyone, doesn't bear any grudges, he's happy and smiley all the time, never see him down.
> 
> ...




True - He's sexist and boring though.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 7, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> Surely not on this sort of occasion tho?



Dilemma isn't it? What do you do, seriously.... imo it comes down to two choices:

a) you tell them what's happened 
side effects: they will be upset/angry and down, and there may well be persons injured (maybe even seriously) that the contestants know, yet haven't been accounted for yet... it would be painful wondering, what if? The house would invoke a horrible atmosphere and people probably wouldn't want to watch the contestants being miserable etc. ratings would slump.

b) you don't tell them
side effects: they will more than likely be angry and upset for not being told when it happened instead of when they came out of the house. Yet, as they say, ignorance is bliss; they'll be none the wiser if they aren't told and will carry on as they are.

Tis a tough one. Personally I'd tell them, I *think* everyone injured has been accounted for and named, maybe they should let the contestants see a list of those people injured/dead and see if any of them knew those people.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 7, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> True - He's sexist and boring though.



Sexism is a front by a lot of blokes, put on by their oversized egos...not saying he isn't sexist at heart but it's easy to make one or two remarks and be labelled as such, when in his heart of hearts those remarks are not what he believes in.

As for boring, I can't say anyone else is much more fun, apart from Maxwell.


----------



## harpo (Jul 7, 2005)

On balance, they should be told.  Think I may go and have a look at a Ch4 website.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 7, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> On balance, they should be told.  Think I may go and have a look at a Ch4 website.




well I dread to think how I'd react had I known someone who died and wasn't able to attend the funeral and offer my respect and sympathies.


----------



## harpo (Jul 7, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> well I dread to think how I'd react had I known someone who died and wasn't able to attend the funeral and offer my respect and sympathies.



Leave the house immediately if that happened, tho?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 7, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Makosi has just mowed through Science's eye in the grass.
> 
> What a fucking bitch!!!!!
> 
> ...


You're right, Makosi is a wanker and she can fuck right off - now.   What scum. In a world desperate for all the love it can get, another twat feels it's incredibly clever to act like as much of an a psycho-arsehole as possible.   And another supposedly half-decent housemate bites the dust.   How fucking boring.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 7, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> Leave the house immediately if that happened, tho?



I'd be kicking and screaming, whilst smashing a few things up if they told me I couldn't leave after knowing my best mate died. They'd have to erect a forcefield around the house to keep me in.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> Sexism is a front by a lot of blokes, put on by their oversized egos...not saying he isn't sexist at heart but it's easy to make one or two remarks and be labelled as such, when in his heart of hearts those remarks are not what he believes in.
> 
> As for boring, I can't say anyone else is much more fun, apart from Maxwell.




Sexist - Yeah I see what your saying - I still don't favour faux ladism though.

More importantly I would say only Vanessa and Eugene are more boring than Anthony. Its all a question of point of view of course.


----------



## harpo (Jul 7, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> I'd be kicking and screaming, whilst smashing a few things up if they told me I couldn't leave after knowing my best mate died. They'd have to erect a forcefield around the house to keep me in.



They're free to walk if they want to tho?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> You're right, Makosi is a wanker and she can fuck right off - now.   What scum. In a world desperate for all the love it can get, another twat feels it's incredibly clever to act like as much of an a psycho-arsehole as possible.   And another supposedly half-decent housemate bites the dust.   How fucking boring.




She is one sad mower fucker.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 7, 2005)

Makosi is one plain spiteful bitch - aaaaand she's not pretty at all.


----------



## harpo (Jul 7, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Sexist - Yeah I see what your saying - I still don't favour faux ladism though.
> 
> More importantly I would say only Vanessa and Eugene are more boring than Anthony. Its all a question of point of view of course.


Anthony is bland but Vanessa is a poisonous bitch.  She annoys the face off me.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 7, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> They're free to walk if they want to tho?



ain't got a clue, will be interesting to see what Big Brother do about this.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

Eugene is now down to 8/1. A possible unity candidate, methinks, should Del Boy be evicted, leaving Mekosi vs the Mockney Yob


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> ain't got a clue, will be interesting to see what Big Brother do about this.




They would inject further backups


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> They're free to walk if they want to tho?



It's a cheesy gameshow, not a Magdelen laundry.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Eugene is now down to 8/1. A possible unity candidate, methinks, should Del Boy be evicted, leaving Mekosi vs the Mockney Yob




Delboy's favourite though.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 7, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Eugene is now down to 8/1. A possible unity candidate, methinks, should Del Boy be evicted, leaving Mekosi vs the Mockney Yob



If Eugene had a sense of fun/humour I'd want him to win hands down. He's the most honest, big hearted straight bloke in there, even if he does bore people to death


----------



## harpo (Jul 7, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> ain't got a clue, will be interesting to see what Big Brother do about this.


says nowt on the website


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> If Eugene had a sense of fun/humour I'd want him to win hands down. He's the most honest, big hearted straight bloke in there, even if he does bore people to death



And likely Aspergers - which explains his lack of humour chip!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 7, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> Makosi is one plain spiteful bitch - aaaaand she's not pretty at all.


  Quality.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

Look what the twats have done, now


----------



## harpo (Jul 7, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> It's a cheesy gameshow, not a Magdelen laundry.


what the bleedin hell is a magdalen laundry?


----------



## smurkey (Jul 7, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Look what the twats have done, now




hahahah awesome


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

>



Still wearing her knickers around her neck, I see


----------



## Allan (Jul 7, 2005)

They look like gay skinheads!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Look what the twats have done, now




Thats fecking teamwork for ya.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 7, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> hahahah awesome



I'm sorry, but Craig looks like Sinead O'Connor.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 7, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Look what the twats have done, now


----------



## smurkey (Jul 7, 2005)

yup, doesn't suit craig at all does it.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2005)

harpo said:
			
		

> Surely not on this sort of occasion tho?



Didn't BB ask the housemates to tell them two or three things they wanted to be told about in the BB house if they happened? Such as Shell getting her degree result (which resulted in the naked whellbarrow session as far as I remember)?


----------



## smurkey (Jul 8, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Didn't BB ask the housemates to tell them two or three things they wanted to be told about in the BB house if they happened? Such as Shell getting her degree result (which resulted in the naked whellbarrow session as far as I remember)?



You don't ask them to tell you about a future event you can't predict though :/


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2005)

True, and I guess they might have narrowed it down to close friends/family.

Oh I don't know. To be quite honest it was nice to have a frivolous break from it for forty minutes. It's been a tough day all round i think.

Big hissy fit from Craig though.

And did BB offer Makosi the morning after pill? Or even a lecture on safe sex?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 8, 2005)

Well they did it in America so no reason not to do it here. Didn't someone say they said on BBLB they were gonna tell them? I definately think they should be told its not like this is some trivial thing like the World Cup results its pretty important


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

Is Maxwell Bi?


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Is Maxwell Bi?



Just got a breast fetish, by the looks.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 8, 2005)

Listen to these silly bitches...



> Team Makosi bitched about the boys nicking all the booze last night and delivered a damning assessment of Maxwell's celebrity prospects. Eugene though, got a glowing report.
> 
> "Why did the boys take all the beer last night?" asked Orlaith.
> 
> ...



THEY shaved their hair off, THEY are entitled to it! Makosi could have sacrificed that stupid bloody wig, had she wished  I agree with Scabwell, for once, bloody hell


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 8, 2005)

I like this, from DS...



> Look at it this way: 10 x 35p is only 3.50 and that is about the price of a pint in some London pubs.
> 
> Think of it as buying Science a drink!


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 8, 2005)

i went out this lunch and finally bought a replacement for my mobile phone, just so i could vote out maxwell... it takes 24 hours for it to register though, durr.


----------



## X-77 (Jul 8, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> i went out this lunch and finally bought a replacement for my mobile phone, just so i could vote out maxwell


that's the spirit!!


----------



## kea (Jul 8, 2005)

wow this reminds me, i'd completely forgotten to vote maxwell out ... what's the number again??


----------



## X-77 (Jul 8, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> wow this reminds me, i'd completely forgotten to vote maxwell out ... what's the number again??


Text MAXWELL to 64404 or ring 09016 16 16 08....and do it LOTS!!!!


----------



## kea (Jul 8, 2005)

cheers 
<fingers x'd>


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 8, 2005)

just done it 3 times. hmmm think thats enough charity cash spent on premium phone lines!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 8, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> just done it 3 times. think thats enough charity cash spent on premium phone lines!



*adds to files*


----------



## kea (Jul 8, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> just done it 3 times. hmmm think thats enough charity cash spent on premium phone lines!




i smell a story!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 8, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> i smell a story!!



speak to chegrimandi - he's got a file full of juicy tit-bits (ooo er) he keeps threatening to flog to the mail. hehe


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 8, 2005)

These are the aol votes as they stand, but I swear these figures are the same as they were the other day. They've even disabled my ability to vote Maxwell out repeatedly!   

Maxwell  19024  48% 
Science  20422  52% 

Total Votes: 39446


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 8, 2005)

Science has been odds on favourite to leave, all day, with Maxwell hovering slightly above evens. Looks like we're stuck with him 

Either way, Channel 4 have probably made more money this week than in the five previous evictions put together...


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> just done it 3 times. hmmm think thats enough charity cash spent on premium phone lines!



Well, I voted 3 times for Science so that cancels yours out


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jul 8, 2005)

this page just prompted me to vote for maxwell - that makes it 4-3


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> i went out this lunch and finally bought a replacement for my mobile phone, just so i could vote out maxwell... it takes 24 hours for it to register though, durr.


Payphone!


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

I'd completely forgotten to vote (I'm a  voting virgin) Off to do it now. I'm voting for Science right?


----------



## crossfire (Jul 8, 2005)

Maxwell, Anthony and Craig have gone skinhead.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> this page just prompted me to vote for maxwell - that makes it 4-3



Yeah, but I have unlimited access to a free phone and plenty of time on my hands


----------



## X-77 (Jul 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I'd completely forgotten to vote (I'm a  voting virgin) Off to do it now. I'm voting for Science right?


NOOOOOO!!   (you vote for who you want to GO - so that's Maxwell, got it?    )


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> NOOOOOO!!   (you vote for who you want to GO - so that's Maxwell, got it?    )



I was just teasin' ya


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 8, 2005)

You all realise that this year you're supposed to be voting for who you want to stay in the house right?


----------



## smurkey (Jul 8, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> You all realise that this year you're supposed to be voting for who you want to stay in the house right?



LOL good job I haven't voted then 

I reckon, judging by some of the posts on here have been expressed, that people have voted the wrong way!!! hahaha


----------



## exosculate (Jul 8, 2005)

Can we evict them both and bring back Mary


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> You all realise that this year you're supposed to be voting for who you want to stay in the house right?


You _are_ joking?


----------



## foo (Jul 8, 2005)

i haven't been catching much of BB recently but like Masseuse said up there ^^ somewhere, the people i know who were, like me, Makosi fans - now say she's being a total cow. 

i did catch that wanker Maxwell in the diary room with poor ole Eugene the other night though...was anyone fooled by his best buddy act? Did he not just want booze?? he's the epitome of cynicism, that fish-eyed tosser. 

oh yeh, how's liddle Kemal doing? (aww)


----------



## foo (Jul 8, 2005)

kea - i just saw that BB selection list of yours    


hmm, my prediction: 

me and kyser in the pool...   

me and garf fisticuffs   

i then bugger off and be filthy with icepick.   

(joke, I know he's half my age people!!!)


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 8, 2005)

YOU FUCKING BEAUTIES!!!!!

Maxwell Out!!!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 8, 2005)

Off the Show


----------



## Allan (Jul 8, 2005)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 8, 2005)

I am shocked about that.

phew!!!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 8, 2005)

YEEEEESSSS!

 

my votes counted!

I was sooo worried it would be Science!

the look on Maxwell's face was priceless

Derek put the boot in to Science, I imagine as he thought that Science would be on his way out, he's gone right back down in my estimation   

Now I'll be happy if either Science or Eugene wins as they're both


----------



## Allan (Jul 8, 2005)

Fuck ab.....   out!


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 8, 2005)

woohooo!


----------



## crossfire (Jul 8, 2005)

Result!! You can tell he was suprised - the arrogant fucker....... 'May the best man win'


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 8, 2005)

Now I know there IS a god, there IS justice. Feck off back to yer birds and yer booze yer dirty twot!!


----------



## pennimania (Jul 8, 2005)

*End of....*

 Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 8, 2005)

Derek's racism - paraphrased " No wonder people are racist and say nigger get back home - with people like you"

If Derek was white he would be kicked out for that.

What a wanker!


Come on Science - you have to win now, only Kemal is an acceptable substitute.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 8, 2005)

Just recieved a text from my mate:

"Thats just made big bro shit!"

Could this prediction be true?





On another note nice to know that we should be in for a good booin every week! The more crowds that boo, the more chances there'll be to whitness someone leaving the big brother house and breaking down in tears!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 8, 2005)

Ya-fucking-hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

Where's Geri?


----------



## X-77 (Jul 8, 2005)

*HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## exosculate (Jul 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Where's Geri?




I think she just fell off her hook


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 8, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Derek's racism - paraphrased " No wonder people are racist and say nigger get back home - with people like you"


Derek's racism paraphased _slightly_ better...

"No wonder people are racist, and you give them an excuse by going round saying 'nigger nigger nigger'"


----------



## exosculate (Jul 8, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Derek's racism paraphased _slightly_ better...
> 
> "No wonder people are racist, and you give them an excuse by going round saying 'nigger nigger nigger'"




That is not even true - have you got hearing problems?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 8, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> That is not even true - have you got hearing problems?


No have you?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2005)

Bye bye Maxwell   

I cannot make up my mind if Craig looks like a butch lesbian or a member of the BNP with his new haircut.

Without his silly mullet he has quite an attractive face, bless him.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 8, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> No have you?




Can someone else clarify this?


----------



## Addy (Jul 8, 2005)

Worth spending my 35p to see that look on Maskiwells face.
Faaaaking fabulous.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 8, 2005)

HOORAH!!!!   


Science - the _objectionable little cunt_  - to win!!!!! 

(I must say, I expected less of the voting public, but they played a blinder!)


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm sooooo chuffed. Result!

Who's up next week then? Hopefully Craig will spend the weekend moping about and generally acting like the self-important and self-obsessed shit he is. Hopefully he'll be up and the public will kindly remove him from the house.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 8, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Can someone else clarify this?


Ok said my hearing was fine but I never said anything about my short term memory!

I heard Derek say, in no particular order...

"No wonder people are racist [because of Science]"

"You're from Yorkshire why don't you get back to where you come from? No wonder people say 'why dont you get back where you come from' with (_black?_) people like you"

"And you give them an excuse to be racist (_or say racist things?_) by saying 'nigger nigger nigger'" (might have been "nigger this nigger that")


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Can someone else clarify this?


I didn't hear the nigger bit. I thought he said, 'Go back to Yorkshire or whatever hovel you came from, it's no wonder people are racist' 
I'm ashamed to say I was too busy laughing to hear the rest


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 8, 2005)

Ha, loved the look on Maxwell's face when Davina said his name. He thought he was invincible and has been proved wrong.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 8, 2005)

I expect he'll be getting his court suit on


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 8, 2005)

I wonder if saskia will be waiting for him, or if she's bunked up with somebosy else already?

In a way, it's quite good if they stay together, takes them both out of the market   

Except then they could breed


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I wonder if saskia will be waiting for him, or if she's bunked up with somebosy else already?



She said the other day she was going to be there.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Where's Geri?



I was crying into my beer...


----------



## spiralx (Jul 8, 2005)

Superb result, well worth the phone calls


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jul 8, 2005)

this is great news - just seen it! i think this is only the second time ive ever voted on BB i think and well worth it


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jul 8, 2005)

the man is psychotic


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jul 8, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Derek's racism - paraphrased " No wonder people are racist and say nigger get back home - with people like you"


did he _really_ say that? is this a new thing or the old joining the bnp comment?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 8, 2005)

Maxwell coming out the house really showed himself up for the rancid turd he is.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 8, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> did he _really_ say that? is this a new thing or the old joining the bnp comment?



he really said it   

maxwell has just clearly indicated that he did put a scab in science's food
I hope he gets prosecuted, dirty tosser


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jul 8, 2005)

what's he trying to say about mixed race children the foul mouthed arrogant scab covered shithead


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> what's he trying to say about mixed race children the foul mouthed arrogant scab covered shithead



Geordies are not a race.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Geordies are not a race.



Oompa Loompas are


----------



## X-77 (Jul 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Geordies are not a race.


are you saying their baby would not be mixed race?


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> are you saying their baby would not be mixed race?



What baby?


----------



## Melinda (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh delighted!!

So utterly charm free!

Right *rubs hands* Craig next!

Not seen it much this week,  when  did they go skinhead?


----------



## X-77 (Jul 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> What baby?


makosi and anthony's


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

There is no baby. She's not pregnant.


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jul 8, 2005)

you heard what he said about what _their _ kid would look like 'big afro - waigh ayyy'

oh alright defend the biggest thug to pollute our screens this year then


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jul 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> There is no baby. She's not pregnant.


of course she's not pregnant its just disgustin what max said


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> of course she's not pregnant its just disgustin what max said



What - making a joke about Makosi's hair (which is a wig anyway!) and Anthony's accent? 

You must have led a very sheltered life if you think that's disgusting.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 8, 2005)

All I need now to make my year is for Arsenal to get relegated and Sakia ditch Max for being too common!!


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> you heard what he said about what _their _ kid would look like 'big afro - waigh ayyy'
> 
> oh alright defend the biggest thug to pollute our screens this year then


I actually thought that was quite funny. What's the problem with what he said?


----------



## X-77 (Jul 8, 2005)

davina obviously thought it could be interpreted as yet more of Maxwell's offensive shite when she said 'I think it would be a beautiful baby'


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> davina obviously thought it could be interpreted as yet more of Maxwell's offensive shite when she said 'I think it would be a beautiful baby'


Hmmm


----------



## X-77 (Jul 8, 2005)

Incidentally, Davina clearly didn't like him either - she's a smart woman


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> Incidentally, Davina clearly didn't like him either - she's a smart woman


I think he's an utter plank. Can't stand him, but I can't see any percieved racism or xenophobia in that particular comment.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> davina obviously thought it could be interpreted as yet more of Maxwell's offensive shite when she said 'I think it would be a beautiful baby'



I think you are clutching at straws there.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 8, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> davina obviously thought it could be interpreted as yet more of Maxwell's offensive shite when she said 'I think it would be a beautiful baby'



agreed


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I think you are clutching at straws there.


*takes straw from X77 and hands it to Geri so she can drink her tears...err beer *


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jul 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> What - making a joke about Makosi's hair (which is a wig anyway!) and Anthony's accent?
> 
> You must have led a very sheltered life if you think that's disgusting.


believe me i know exactly what he was getting at and so did davina which is why she came back quickly with 'i think their children will be beautiful'. i have had many acquantances who think its fair game to talk about being 'culturally confused' and the like... besides being in close proximity to extreme right activists who speak of miscegenation and polluting races 

anyway dont want to go on about it any more because i find it depressing. i found it offensive. you didnt. you think i misinterpreted it. i don't. as Saskia would say '*end of*'


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> *takes straw from X77 and hands it to Geri so she can drink her tears...err beer *



No, I was joking about the beer. I'm on the wine tonight.


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> agreed


In what way was it offensive? Genuine interest here


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I think he's an utter plank. Can't stand him, but I can't see any percieved racism or xenophobia in that particular comment.



I think it was not just in that comment alone, but in the context of all the other comments that teams saskia made over the last month or so, I just got a feeling of 'here we go again'


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> believe me i know exactly what he was getting at and so did davina which is why she came back quickly with 'i think their children will be beautiful'. i have had many acquantances who think its fair game to talk about being 'culturally confused' and the like... besides being in close proximity to extreme right activists who speak of miscegenation and polluting races
> 
> anyway dont want to go on about it any more because i find it depressing. i found it offensive. you didnt. you think i misinterpreted it. i don't. as Saskia would say '*end of*'




ooooooh get her! 

So when he said Craig had a fine pair of boobs (or whatever) was he being homophobic?


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> i have had many acquantances who think its fair game to talk about being 'culturally confused' and the like... besides being in close proximity to extreme right activists who speak of miscegenation and polluting races



Perhaps this has made you oversensitive to innocent remarks and you perceive racism where it isn't intended.


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> No, I was joking about the beer. I'm on the wine tonight.


Wine and tears - yuk.

I've just had my first glass of wine in a  week - yummy but now I want a bag of prawn cocktail crisps


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Wine and tears - yuk.



I didn't really cry!


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I didn't really cry!


I can smell burning pants


----------



## pennimania (Jul 8, 2005)

*Thank fuck for that!*

I detested him, and his open mouthed cud chewing  

Now, look here, I am going abroad for 2 weeks on Sunday, keep the flag flying - vote craig, Vanessa, Anfonee, or meKosi OUT! 


Science or derek or Kemal to win  

btw did anyone notice that Davina did not tell Muckswill about recent events? I thought she might.....


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jul 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Perhaps this has made you oversensitive to innocent remarks and you perceive racism where it isn't intended.


its more a general feeling i have about the guy because of various things he has said. taken along with comments like "eugene and orla, they're not english names are they.. i wonder where they're from" and various other asides i cant quite recall now. i have built up an uneasy feeling about max's underlying views which fitted in quite neatly with his remark about the fictional baby.


----------



## madzone (Jul 8, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> btw did anyone notice that Davina did not tell Muckswill about recent events? I thought she might.....


It would have been a bit irresponsible to tell him about the attacks when he was on live TV IMO. He'll no doubt be briefed before he leaves.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

I've no idea what his true views are, obviously, but I don't feel easy flinging around accusations of racism about people I don't know. I think it cheapens the word.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> No, I was joking about the beer. I'm on the wine tonight.



Remember to check for scabs!


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 8, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Remember to check for scabs!



My house is a scab free zone


----------



## pennimania (Jul 8, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> It would have been a bit irresponsible to tell him about the attacks when he was on live TV IMO. He'll no doubt be briefed before he leaves.



Yeah - I guess your're right.  

I think all the housemates should have been informed. nearly everyone who lives in London at least has been touched by this - I know I have (although only slightly)


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 8, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> Yeah - I guess your're right.
> 
> I think all the housemates should have been informed. nearly everyone who lives in London at least has been touched by this - I know I have (although only slightly)



The thing is informing the housemates on TV is ethically dubious at best. Despite their reassurances that their friends and families were alright alot of them would be worried, whil we at home voyeuristically watch away.

I recall back on Sept. 11th one of the housemates in the american version had a cousin that worked in the world trade centre, and what did they do? Call her into the diary room to tell her the cousin was missing and then later televised it. Sick bastards!


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jul 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I think it cheapens the word.


i specifically said whats his problem with mixed race children. i just checked DS  (to see if i had imagined it) and people over there have picked up on it too. i think racism is allowed to breed when this type of bullshit is ignored


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 8, 2005)

Granted Maxwell is a scabby rancid f*****r but I think he just picked out the most prominent features of Mekosi and Anthony, and gelled them in an unfunny moment (again). Think there's a lot worse racism out there really.

ps: Arsenal has publicly disowned him as a supporter. Tottenham can have him...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 8, 2005)

Well I was crying into my cider,   nah not really. That was one of the funniest eviction interviews I've seen for ages.  
Got a feeling we won't be seeing the last of our Maxwell, I can predict a rosy future narrating/presenting stuff on Bravo and  suchlike


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 9, 2005)

What's the betting he appears in ITV's Club Reps as a Club 18-30 holiday rep?

Mind you, I thought he did an excellent imitation of a guy leaving a courtroom as he left the BB house.

Glad he's gone though.

Am I'm sorry, but the dress that Saskia was wearing, wouldn't stand too near a naked flame in that, love. Did not look well on her at all.

Guess there'll be a 'Maskia' special in heat this week


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 9, 2005)

Woah!
Well that's the first time i've lost money on a BB eviction (and I suspect a lot of other people did too, must've been close as hell). 
So I'm a few quid down this week, but d'ya know what?

I don't care! Yeehahh!!!

The mockney twat is out and I was wrong! wrong! wrong! Humble pie never tasted so good!


----------



## Skate (Jul 9, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

> Worth spending my 35p to see that look on Maskiwells face.
> Faaaaking fabulous.



I missed the announcement. Was his look something like this?







Hoping so


----------



## nightqueen (Jul 9, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> its more a general feeling i have about the guy because of various things he has said. taken along with comments like "eugene and orla, they're not english names are they.. i wonder where they're from" .



How can that be percieved as racism?


----------



## nightqueen (Jul 9, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> davina obviously thought it could be interpreted as yet more of Maxwell's offensive shite when she said 'I think it would be a beautiful baby'



Who cares what it would look like; Maybe it would be beautiful, but with those two as parents it would be as thick as shit!


----------



## Addy (Jul 9, 2005)

Skate said:
			
		

> I missed the announcement. Was his look something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the one.
Then a bit of this.....


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 9, 2005)

nightqueen said:
			
		

> How can that be percieved as racism?


Quite. IMO it was probably more that he was thinking "well they put someone from the South African Big Brother in a couple of series ago, I wonder if they've done the same thing this year". Not necessarily a racist reaction.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 9, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> i specifically said whats his problem with mixed race children.



I still fail to see how you can interpret what he said as him having a problem with mixed race children.   

Are you a Trot?


----------



## foo (Jul 9, 2005)

Maxwell's out?????!!!!

fuckabaahhht!! I would LOVE to have seen his face. i do hope they repeat it over and over and over again. 


Whoooohooooooooo!!!!   


i'm shocked actually. i really thought people would vote Science out. who ever said the british public were thick?


----------



## X-77 (Jul 9, 2005)

Here's the wonderful moment foo.... 

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/...Page=http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/live/


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 9, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Quite. IMO it was probably more that he was thinking "well they put someone from the South African Big Brother in a couple of series ago, I wonder if they've done the same thing this year". Not necessarily a racist reaction.


Totally agree. I just figured that it was him being shocked about the announcement and then jsut wondering out loud where they were from....I dont think there were any racist undertones to what he meant at all - same goes with the comment about what he thought anthony and makosi's kid could look like, like someones already mentioned he just picked out each of the most noticable things about the 2 housemates. I think people need to stop reading into things so much.
Its making a big deal of meaningless comments such as this trivializes real racism.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> Totally agree. I just figured that it was him being shocked about the announcement and then jsut wondering out loud where they were from....I dont think there were any racist undertones to what he meant at all - same goes with the comment about what he thought anthony and makosi's kid could look like, like someones already mentioned he just picked out each of the most noticable things about the 2 housemates. I think people need to stop reading into things so much.
> Its making a big deal of meaningless comments such as this trivializes real racism.




Agree - the real racism is coming from Derek.


----------



## crossfire (Jul 9, 2005)

*Eugene used the opportunity to let his hair down - boogying with Vanessa and, as the night wore on, grinding with Makosi.* 
I can't imagine this.

http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds8118.html


----------



## madzone (Jul 9, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Agree - the real racism is coming from Derek.



Is it? I can't see it. I think he's just a raging snob.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Is it? I can't see it. I think he's just a raging snob.




Imagine he were white, saying some of the things he has said, would he be a rascist then?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 9, 2005)

davina to maxwell:

"you're a man of extremes..."

was that a coded message?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 9, 2005)

I'm glad that filthy cunt Slaxwell is out of the house. He was always playing with his family jewels too, which made him even more unbearable to watch.


----------



## madzone (Jul 9, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> Imagine he were white, saying some of the things he has said, would he be a rascist then?


No - still don't get it, because he isn't white.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> No - still don't get it, because he isn't white.




Only white people are racist - is that your school of thought?


----------



## madzone (Jul 9, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Only white people are racist - is that your school of thought?


noooooooo.
I'm not getting into another racism debate.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 9, 2005)

nightqueen said:
			
		

> Who cares what it would look like; Maybe it would be beautiful, but with those two as parents it would be as thick as shit!



Yeah, well said


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 9, 2005)

Let's hope it's pathetic cry baby Craig or argumentative, whining arsehole Science for the chop next week. 

Makosi is a manipulative, two-faced nutcase, but I still want her to win.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 9, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Only white people are racist - is that your school of thought?



..or that one can't be racist towards one's own race.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 9, 2005)

Watching the live feed now. Craig is speculating with Anthony about why Maxwell was voted out. He's saying that there is nothing that BB could show to put Maxwell in a bad light


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 9, 2005)

What a pisser! Craig and Anthony are sitting discussing why Max went and Craig just said
" I can't understand it. To make the public see Max as bad they would have to show him doing bad things and I can't think of anything bad he has done!"

HELLOOOOOO Craig. Take those rose tinted love specs off and see the reality around you you prat!


----------



## ziconess (Jul 9, 2005)

Whatever you think of Maxwell he was good value as a housmate & the house is going to be a quiter place without him & thats a shame. Hope they're not going to descend into the boring shite that last year became. 

Davina really has to try harder when interviewing people she doesn't like, it was very obvious last night she doesn't think much of Maxwell, fair enough but it's a bit much to be that obvious when they have just been evicted.

Really can't see what people see in Science at all, he's an overbearing twat & Maxwell was spot on when he said the geezer just doesn't smile.

Still not sure who's gonna win. Eugine maybe? Anyone he's up for eviction against is going to be more disliked than him so I reckon he's an outside bet.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 9, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> its more a general feeling i have about the guy because of various things he has said. taken along with comments like "eugene and orla, they're not english names are they.. i wonder where they're from" and various other asides i cant quite recall now. i have built up an uneasy feeling about max's underlying views which fitted in quite neatly with his remark about the fictional baby.


Are Kinga and Orleith English names?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 9, 2005)

And did anyone here Kemal's decent into racism last night on the live episode?!

He said he thought everyone would like Maxwell cos he was more British - ie that he thinks everyone in Britain is a drunk lager lout! Get the racist out!!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 9, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Are Kinga and Orleith English names?



no

Orlaith is Irish and Kinga is Polish


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> And did anyone here Kemal's decent into racism last night on the live episode?!
> 
> He said he thought everyone would like Maxwell cos he was more British - ie that he thinks everyone in Britain is a drunk lager lout! Get the racist out!!




But thats true and if it wasn't for scabgate and toiletwatergate - it would have been proved last night.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 9, 2005)

ziconess said:
			
		

> Really can't see what people see in Science at all, he's an overbearing twat & Maxwell was spot on when he said the geezer just doesn't smile.



I quite liked Science a couple of weeks ago but he's just become a whining sourpuss capable of having an argument in an empty room. Science the Great? Science the Grate, more like!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2005)

loulou - What are you making of Derek at the moment?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 9, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> But thats true and if it wasn't for scabgate and toiletwatergate - it would have been proved last night.


Its true?! Racist racist racist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Its true?! Racist racist racist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


riscast


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 9, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> riscast


Rarsclart


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 9, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> loulou - What are you making of Derek at the moment?



I didn't like him to begin with, due to his bullying Science and his boastfullness about his wealth and lifestyle 

Then, when he was trying to help Science I found him partonising / matronising yet there seemed to be some affection there, I started to like Derek

I think that last night Derek believed that Science would be voted out, so he took the opportunity to kick Science while he was down in a franky depicable manner.

Science can be obnoxious and loudmouthed, however he is very caring and decent IMO.  He's always taken care of other people and he always says please and thank you, I feel he could teach Derek a thing or 2 about manners.

He has been bullied pretty much all the way through his stay in the house, either by Derek humiliating him, Maxwell threatening him and the rest of the housemates sending him to coventry.  Sending someone to coventry is a very real and hurtful form of bullying and Science has shown great dignity throughout IMO.

Derek admonishes Science for interrupting others, yet Science only has to open his mouth for Derek to jump in and start having a go at him.  Derek is very aware of PR and the importance of image, so I can only assume that he will be very surprised that the public voted to keep Science in the house

The fascinating thing about Big Brother IMO is that it shows so very clearly how people justify their cruelties to others once they get together in groups.  They decide that such and such a person is the 'bad one' and assume they are right.  The fact that others in their group share their views consolidates their own fantasy of their own superiority and moral correctness.

Usually in these situations people can discharge feelings of conflict and hatred within their own group by projecting it onto the 'bad people' or person outside the group.  This consolidates bonds within their own group while keeping the badness outside.  

This is pretty normal everyday human behaviour, the BB house just hold up a magnifying glass to these rather scary dynamics.  

I think that Derek, like his friend Chris Eubanks, has recreated himself as a kind of African British gentleman.  I have no problem with that at all, I don't thank that any person should feel they have to be a certain kind of person just because of their skin colour or ethic origin.  However I suspect the Derek has a lot of prejudices about young British Caribbean men who ientify with hip hop and street culture and that Science is a receptacle for Derek's projections and prejudices.  

I think that Derek and Science could both learn from each other but it's not going to happen because Derek can't allow himself to see Science's good points.


----------



## Pip (Jul 9, 2005)

crossfire said:
			
		

> *Eugene used the opportunity to let his hair down - boogying with Vanessa and, as the night wore on, grinding with Makosi.*
> I can't imagine this.
> 
> http://bigbrother.digitalspy.co.uk/article/ds8118.html



He was quite a good mover too! He looked like he was having a nice relaxed time, bless him.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 9, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I didn't like him to begin with, due to his bullying Science and his boastfullness about his wealth and lifestyle
> 
> Then, when he was trying to help Science I found him partonising / matronising yet there seemed to be some affection there, I started to like Derek
> 
> ...




Top stuff

You would make a great pub partner.

You talk alot of sense.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Jul 9, 2005)

Statement Regarding Big Brother From The Office of Mayor of the Peoples Federal Republic of Newcastle



> We are horrified that a housemate in Big Brother is being billed as being a Geordie. We wish to point out that Anthony was born and lives in Durham. Therefore it is impossible for him to be a Geordie. If anything the poncey dirty up his own arse-ness is a mackem. We wish to re-iterate that there are NO Geordie's partaking in the Channel Four circus


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 9, 2005)

WTF - Science poisoning Anthony against Derek???

Stir that shit!


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 9, 2005)

I was just struck by how much Derek reminds me of Chris Eubank.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 9, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I was just struck by how much Derek reminds me of Chris Eubank.



According to Eubank's appearance on BBLB, they've known each other for years. But who's copying who?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 9, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Top stuff
> 
> You would make a great pub partner.
> 
> You talk alot of sense.



ta 
 

I reserve the right to talk bollix frequently


----------



## Addy (Jul 10, 2005)

made me smile


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 10, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I didn't like him to begin with, due to his bullying Science and his boastfullness about his wealth and lifestyle
> 
> Then, when he was trying to help Science I found him partonising / matronising yet there seemed to be some affection there, I started to like Derek
> 
> ...


Totally agree, and couldnt have said it better myself!


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 10, 2005)

NEway! I've had a dream like Makosi and Craig and I saw 3 up for eviction next Friday. Science, Derek.....and (wait for it) MAKOSI!
Does anyone agree?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 10, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> NEway! I've had a dream like Makosi and Craig and I saw 3 up for eviction next Friday. Science, Derek.....and (wait for it) MAKOSI!
> Does anyone agree?


Well I think next weeks nominations could possibly be the best yet. The house is now fully open and noone is safe! Saskia and Maxwell were the obvious unifying targets and now they both gone, anyone's game! I dont think enuf people would nominate Makosi but how good would it be to see her face as her name is called out on friday to leave?! She thinks she's won it even more than Maxwell thought he'd won it! I suspect as the unifying targets have left, there could be a number of people up, especially if Science doesn't give them all a reason to make him the next target...


----------



## smurkey (Jul 10, 2005)

lol I had a dream last night that I was sitting next to orlaith and she was being really stubborn etc. as I was talking to her, wasn't getting anywhere lol


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 10, 2005)

*Whatever you do.....*

.....KEEP IT SCIENTIFIC!!!


----------



## madzone (Jul 10, 2005)

''We're making something from mince''


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 10, 2005)

Craig and Science will be up this week I think.

Time for devil child to depart.

Btw was I the only one to pick up on Craig acting all shirty and spoiled after Kemal's message from his folks upstaged his own?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 10, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Craig and Science will be up this week I think.
> 
> Time for devil child to depart.
> 
> Btw was I the only one to pick up on Craig acting all shirty and spoiled after Kemal's message from his folks upstaged his own?




I think Derek will be up.


----------



## chio (Jul 10, 2005)

I reckon it'll be Derek and Science in a showdown


----------



## smurkey (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't think Craig will go up for eviction. Him getting the beers in was firstly, brilliant, and secondly, not enough reason for enough house mates to nominate him this week. 

Added to that the fact that Orlaith and Makosi like Craig, you could tell that when just those 3 and Ant were together at the end of tonight's helping.

He also lied saying he did it for Maxwell, then again maybe he didn't lie- you never know what the fuck his motives are lol.

I think Science will go up for nomination this week as well as Derek, the only real sort of friction in the house is theirs, so I think the housemates will nominate accordingly.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 10, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Craig and Science will be up this week I think.
> 
> Time for devil child to depart.
> 
> Btw was I the only one to pick up on Craig acting all shirty and spoiled after Kemal's message from his folks upstaged his own?


Surely you mean Makosi?!

She was mega pissed that she didn't get a message to cry over and get all the attention! So she bullshitted that she was upset her sister wasn't on it so then she did have an excuse to cry and get attention!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 11, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Surely you mean Makosi?!
> 
> She was mega pissed that she didn't get a message to cry over and get all the attention! So she bullshitted that she was upset her sister wasn't on it so then she did have an excuse to cry and get attention!



yeah, she's such a child - she said it herself in so many words when she said "everyone else had a mother or sister" i didn't....

fucking diddums.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 11, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> I don't think Craig will go up for eviction. Him getting the beers in was firstly, brilliant, and secondly, not enough reason for enough house mates to nominate him this week.
> 
> Added to that the fact that Orlaith and Makosi like Craig, you could tell that when just those 3 and Ant were together at the end of tonight's helping.
> 
> ...



If you look at sites like Betfair there's a lot of money on Science & Craig at the moment, which makes sense to me.
Because there's a lot of confusion about this week's nominations being 'optional', coupled with the fact that BB will tell two lies this weeks, there's a lot of speculation that one way or another all of the housemates will be up this week - leading to a fair bit of cash being placed on Vanetha to go.

*shrugs*

Dunno really - apart from Science the nom magnets have all gone. A very open week methinks...


----------



## ziconess (Jul 11, 2005)

I didn't think Makosi's tears on tonights highlight show were real tbh, she was just feeling a little left out in the attention stakes. Every day I love her less & less..


----------



## exosculate (Jul 11, 2005)

ziconess said:
			
		

> I didn't think Makosi's tears on tonights highlight show were real tbh, she was just feeling a little left out in the attention stakes. Every day I love her less & less..




Get her out - shes a spoilt brat - and a waste of space.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2005)

I thought she was such a bitch to Vanessa when they were seeing their video messages:

V: Do you think my sister looks like me?
M: Yes, but she is prettier than you.

I loved kemal in his thong, (and I am not a thong fan AT ALL) - the guy can mince to perfection. 

If he wore it more often it would really upset Craig


----------



## chio (Jul 11, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I loved kemal in his thong



So did I


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2005)

Well he does have the figure for it - if you've got it, flaunt it, baby   

His bending over and counting the milk in the fridge had me in bits - classic.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 11, 2005)

I thought he looked revolting in that thong - utterly revolting. And I wish he would put his hair back down - he has the weirdest ears I've ever seen.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 11, 2005)

maxwell! bang gone!  

new target is that fucking twat end derek

craig can wait for a bit we've got bigger fish to fry


----------



## kea (Jul 11, 2005)

<does a little dance>

maxwell's gone maxwell's gone maxwell's gone!! 
yay!

science will deffo be up for eviction again this week if it's a normal nominations process. probably against derek.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 11, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> <does a little dance>
> 
> maxwell's gone maxwell's gone maxwell's gone!!
> yay!



 

Loved seeing him go, particularly his repeated catchphrase "i'm not being funny...."

No, mate. Nor have you been for the past 6 weeks. Now jog on and jog arht!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 11, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Loved seeing him go, particularly his repeated catchphrase "i'm not being funny...."
> 
> No, mate. Nor have you been for the past 6 weeks. Now jog on and jog arht!



what was all that stuff he was doing on his eviction walk? all that hands, knees and toes business - most odd. He's an offensive little prat, it was a pleasant surprise to see him walk on friday


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 11, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> He's an offensive little prat, it was a pleasant surprise to see him walk on friday


it was great. i slightly embarassed myself by whooping and cheering in the pub when it was announced, they were showing it with subtitles and the sound down.


----------



## Allan (Jul 11, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> what was all that stuff he was doing on his eviction walk? all that hands, knees and toes business - most odd.



It was his version of sticking his fingers in his ears and going la-la-la in response to the crowd's booing.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm missing mad Max already   The house is too quiet now.
http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/story_pages/showbiz/showbiz3.shtml


----------



## kea (Jul 11, 2005)

there's a piece in yesterday's sunday mirror saying makosi has been sacked from her job because her bosses aren't happy with her exploits ... apparently she could also be struck off the nursing register because they've received complaints about her.


----------



## aqua (Jul 11, 2005)

see, I missed Fridays eviction cos I was flying home, wish I'd seen it

I didn't like Maxwell

nor do i like Craig

but Kemal has had me in fits of laughter


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 11, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> there's a piece in yesterday's sunday mirror saying makosi has been sacked from her job because her bosses aren't happy with her exploits ... apparently she could also be struck off the nursing register because they've received complaints about her.



I saw that as well,( reminded me of when Penny from BB2 got sacked from being a teacher). Doubt whether she'd be wanting to return to her dayjob when she leaves the house though


----------



## Belushi (Jul 11, 2005)

Did anyone else see Maxwell telling Science to 'Calm down Winston' in a cod West Indian accent?

Science should have kncoked his block off.


----------



## chio (Jul 11, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I thought he looked revolting in that thong - utterly revolting. And I wish he would put his hair back down - he has the weirdest ears I've ever seen.



Yeah, but you don't really like anything, Geri.


----------



## rednblack (Jul 11, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you don't really like anything, Geri.



 

grow up


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 11, 2005)

I didn't hear Maxwell say calm down Winston in a fake Windian accent...

I sincerely hope a Jamaican says to Maxwell "fuck abaht" and hits him on the jaw. 

He is such a tit, no wonder Arsenal got rid of him. Blokes like him give Londoners a bad name. 

Craig is a slimy viper bitch, even Anthony had to stick up for him last night. I think he will cry when he gets evicted. 

Craig next!!


----------



## rednblack (Jul 11, 2005)

i'm not going to watch it any more, spending a week where my only bb fix was from the daily record has dulled its entertainment value - although craig having a breakdown is mildly amusing...


----------



## chio (Jul 11, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> grow up



Love you too.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 11, 2005)

funny on the live feed now - they are all trying to kip in the sun and BB is playing  inthe alarms constantly - quite right to, wake up and entertain us   !!


----------



## flimsier (Jul 11, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> i'm not going to watch it any more, spending a week where my only bb fix was from the daily record has dulled its entertainment value - although craig having a breakdown is mildly amusing...



I haven't watched it since Thursday and feel the same. 

I'm not sure if I'll get back into it or not. 

Eugene is second favourite with some bookies!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> although craig having a breakdown is mildly amusing...



 

i tried to give up last week. but i think that only lasted a day    i'd watched so much of it, my head had started hurting. and its started to feature in my dreams. i blame the b/f for having e4. i am having trouble sleeping at the mo so i tend to stick it on whenever i wake up. this week i am not watching any little brother or live BB. i mustn't!   

oh my gosh i am a big saddo!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 11, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Did anyone else see Maxwell telling Science to 'Calm down Winston' in a cod West Indian accent?
> 
> Science should have kncoked his block off.



Aye, I saw that and thought "he's really showing his true colours now". Outside in the real world he would have been picking his teeth up off the floor.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 11, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> i slightly embarassed myself by whooping and cheering in the pub when it was announced




You certainly did  - I was embarassed enough upon finding myself doing the same, in the privacy of my own home!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Did anyone else see Maxwell telling Science to 'Calm down Winston' in a cod West Indian accent?
> 
> Science should have kncoked his block off.


Yea but even worse was his immitation of a geordie accent! Fuckin racist!


----------



## foo (Jul 11, 2005)

i'm bored with BB now. 

tell me when Kemal wins.....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 11, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Aye, I saw that and thought "he's really showing his true colours now". Outside in the real world he would have been picking his teeth up off the floor.



I saw it too. I would have decked him if i was Science.


----------



## X-77 (Jul 11, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yea but even worse was his immitation of a geordie accent! Fuckin racist!


yeah but Maxwell didn't imitate Science's Leeds accent did he - so how does this compare?


----------



## marshall (Jul 11, 2005)

Does anyone know anything more about this week's nominations? 

Other than it's supposedly optional? Vote if you want to, not if you don't...

Or is this one of the two lies BB will tell this week?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 11, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> yeah but Maxwell didn't imitate Science's Leeds accent did he - so how does this compare?



No he did a crap West Indian accent instead....


----------



## X-77 (Jul 11, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> You certainly did  - I was embarassed enough upon finding myself doing the same, in the privacy of my own home!


yep, we all screamed like good 'uns too   

when my bro came home later he already knew who was evicted cos someone had shouted 'maxwell's out' from a passing car...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> yeah but Maxwell didn't imitate Science's Leeds accent did he - so how does this compare?


Science's accent is a mix between West Indian and Yorkshire...

He certainly doesn't have a uniquely Leeds accent


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> yep, we all screamed like good 'uns too



had a chat with his sister on saturday (bf works with her) and she didn't go down to the show on friday cos she was so sure he wouldn't get the boot! how stunningly arrogant!  must run in the family  

i didn't, however, have the bottle to tell her i'd voted for him 3 times hehe!   

it was a TRULY joyous moment when davina announced his eviction. i believe i cheered and some high-fives were certainly exchanged!


----------



## Negativland (Jul 11, 2005)

I could tell he was from Leeds.

I think that was the highpoint of BB this year. Science won't last long, and the only other I like is Kemal, and he's not particularly interesting when he's with Makosi, or other craven monstrosities.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 11, 2005)

iamrothko said:
			
		

> I could tell he was from Leeds.


mm, he does have a typical leeds accent.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 11, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> there's a piece in yesterday's sunday mirror saying makosi has been sacked from her job because her bosses aren't happy with her exploits ... apparently she could also be struck off the nursing register because they've received complaints about her.



If this is true, I'm not surprised.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 11, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you don't really like anything, Geri.



I liked Maxwell, you dumb idiot   

Don't think I haven't noticed your little digs at me. I know why you're making them as well, although for the sake of the other person involved, I will keep quiet about it.


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 11, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I liked Maxwell, you dumb idiot
> 
> Don't think I haven't noticed your little digs at me. I know why you're making them as well, so I suggest you just shut up unless you want me to publically embarrass you.



'uck abahhtttt Geri thats one great tag


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 11, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> 'uck abahhtttt Geri thats one great tag



Why, thank you, chegrimandi. May I say what a nice person you are and how much I like you.


----------



## Diamond (Jul 11, 2005)

Other people will undoubtedly know more about this than me, but gleaning what I can from the big brother website and as long as this isn't one of the lies, it looks like BB's introduced some game theory into house.

Providing that if no-one nominates then no-one goes up for eviction, this little task provides an interesting variation on the prisoner's dilemma (I think).

If one person nominates then they stand the chance of choosing specifically who goes up for eviction while getting off scott free. If everyone abstains from nominating then no-one goes up for eviction. But if they all nominate then everyone runs the risk of going up for eviction.

What will be really interesting for game theorists is the variations in the relationships of nominating and not nominating.

Or maybe I'm talking a load of crap...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 11, 2005)

True, but the housemates might not necessarily want to have no-one up for eviction


----------



## kea (Jul 11, 2005)

i'm kinda hoping that the twist will be that those who made nominations are the ones who are up for eviction


----------



## flimsier (Jul 11, 2005)

Or those who didn't are up! 

This could entice me back (already).


----------



## newbie (Jul 11, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> there's a piece in yesterday's sunday mirror saying makosi has been sacked from her job because her bosses aren't happy with her exploits ... apparently she could also be struck off the nursing register because they've received complaints about her.



outrageous and completely out of order if true.  I'd hope her union will take that all the way to Europe.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

Surely if no-one nominates they would all be up?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> mm, he does have a typical leeds accent.


No he doesn't! he has a West Indian twang to his accent which is unsuprising seeing as his parents have West Indian accents...

Sure you can tell he's from Leeds but the vast majority of people from Leeds dont talk anything like Science!!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 11, 2005)

Who? Eh? What?


Could someone explain this properly -  I don't understand it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes they do - I'm from Leeds and that's a classic accent - he just uses a different vocab to white Loiners.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Yes they do - I'm from Leeds and that's a classic accent - he just uses a different vocab to white Loiners.


Well I've lived in Leeds for a year and I've never heard anyone talk like Science...


----------



## tarannau (Jul 11, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Well I've lived in Leeds for a year and I've never heard anyone talk like Science...



Wow, a whole year. Everybody stop speculating, we've got an _expert _ here.
 

Science has definitely got a Leeds accent. Perhaps you think his family are putting it on as well....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm talking about his accent, not the things he says


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm talking about his accent, not the things he says


So am I! He definately has a twang that, dare I say it? would be attributed to people from West Indian descent. He does have a Leeds accent but it still has that twang in it...(and like I said, its not suprising seeing that his parents have West Indian accents)


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 11, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Well I've lived in Leeds for a year and I've never heard anyone talk like Science...


hah, i lived in Leeds for 5 years and grew up near there and my sister was born there THEREFORE i am right that he has a Leeds accent! I can't even hear the West Indian twang to be honest.

edit umm actually i see a lot of people have already said this. soz.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Wow, a whole year. Everybody stop speculating, we've got an _expert _ here.
> 
> 
> Science has definitely got a Leeds accent. Perhaps you think his family are putting it on as well....


Well his dad sounded like he had a West Indian accent when I heard him yesterday?   

And yes, living somewhere for a year tends to give you a good idea how people there typically talk, plus I'm from Sheffield which is a similar accent...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 11, 2005)

This is one of the stupidest debates I've ever got involved with. I withdraw from it.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 11, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> hah, i lived in Leeds for 5 years and grew up near there and my sister was born there THEREFORE i am right that he has a Leeds accent! I can't even hear the West Indian twang to be honest.
> 
> edit umm actually i see a lot of people have already said this. soz.



I'm West Indian and it's fair to say that Science has a mild West Indian accent at best. It's hardly there...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> This is one of the stupidest debates I've ever got involved with. I withdraw from it.


Victory is mine!


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 11, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> This is one of the stupidest debates I've ever got involved with. I withdraw from it.


yeh me too, I don't really know anyway I find accents difficult to distinguish tbh.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

tarannau said:
			
		

> I'm West Indian and it's fair to say that Science has a mild West Indian accent at best. It's hardly there...


Ok, it is very difficult to say what I am trying to say without people on U75 calling me everything under the sun but I'll say it anyway (as diplomatically as is possible). Some black people talk with a slightly different accent to where they live. I cant explain the accent but it isn't regional its additional to a regional accent and seems to be related to a certain culture (esp youth) It sounds like Jamiacan but I suspect its more put on. Anyway, altho he has the Leeds accent there is certainly summat different about it that you dont find in anyone else (er I mean white people)

Also he is (or wants to be?) a rapper and it is that kind of person into that sort of thing that usually has the accent I'm on about (if that helps?)


----------



## exosculate (Jul 11, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ok, it is very difficult to say what I am trying to say without people on U75 calling me everything under the sun but I'll say it anyway (as diplomatically as is possible). Some black people talk with a slightly different accent to where they live. I cant explain the accent but it isn't regional its additional to a regional accent and seems to be related to a certain culture (esp youth) It sounds like Jamiacan but I suspect its more put on. Anyway, altho he has the Leeds accent there is certainly summat different about it that you dont find in anyone else (er I mean white people)
> 
> Also he is (or wants to be?) a rapper and it is that kind of person into that sort of thing that usually has the accent I'm on about (if that helps?)




Doing a fake West Indian accent to goad a response from somebody - seems not far from Jim Davidson and his hilarious 'Chalkie' routines. And Jim Davidson is a nasty racist arse.


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ok, it is very difficult to say what I am trying to say without people on U75 calling me everything under the sun but I'll say it anyway (as diplomatically as is possible). Some black people talk with a slightly different accent to where they live. I cant explain the accent but it isn't regional its additional to a regional accent and seems to be related to a certain culture (esp youth) It sounds like Jamiacan but I suspect its more put on. Anyway, altho he has the Leeds accent there is certainly summat different about it that you dont find in anyone else (er I mean white people)
> 
> Also he is (or wants to be?) a rapper and it is that kind of person into that sort of thing that usually has the accent I'm on about (if that helps?)









hehe.  beaten to it.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Doing a fake West Indian accent to goad a response from somebody - seems not far from Jim Davidson and his hilarious 'Chalkie' routines. And Jim Davidson is a nasty racist arse.


Yea well everyone on my uni course used to take the piss out of my accent and half of them were scousers!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ok, it is very difficult to say what I am trying to say without people on U75 calling me everything under the sun but I'll say it anyway (as diplomatically as is possible). Some black people talk with a slightly different accent to where they live. I cant explain the accent but it isn't regional its additional to a regional accent and seems to be related to a certain culture (esp youth) It sounds like Jamiacan but I suspect its more put on. Anyway, altho he has the Leeds accent there is certainly summat different about it that you dont find in anyone else (er I mean white people)
> 
> Also he is (or wants to be?) a rapper and it is that kind of person into that sort of thing that usually has the accent I'm on about (if that helps?)


And what has that got to do with Jim Davidson?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 11, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> And what has that got to do with Jim Davidson?




Maxwell and Jimbo have something in common!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 11, 2005)

The comments about Maxwell tells me people really are seeing what they want to see a bit too much.  The baby comment was obviously harmless.  The 'Chill Winston' thing was taken from 'Lock, Stock' - same phrase has been copied by millions, black white whatever.  No doubting he was a bit smug and not as funny as he thinks but I can't help but he was one of the few honest people in there.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 11, 2005)

The thing that struck me with the Maxwell/Saskia/Craig/Anthony group was how loyal they were to each other - no bitching about each other the moment one of them turned their back.


----------



## X-77 (Jul 11, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> The comments about Maxwell tells me people really are seeing what they want to see a bit too much.  The baby comment was obviously harmless.  The 'Chill Winston' thing was taken from 'Lock, Stock' - same phrase has been copied by millions, black white whatever.  No doubting he was a bit smug and not as funny as he thinks but I can't help but he was one of the few honest people in there.


yeah, every single dodgy comment was just people reading too much into it, right. Oh well, whatever - he's gone now and that particular eviction was one of the most welcomed in BB history.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 11, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> yeah, every single dodgy comment was just people reading too much into it, right. Oh well, whatever - he's gone now and that particular eviction was one of the most welcomed in BB history.



Well its an amazing coincidence the people that bring up this 'supposed' racism already had a problem with him beforehand.  And it was hardly a popular eviction as over 40% voted for Science.  And keeping him in for a little while would make it interesting to watch - take out everything said about him the last week and what would we be talking about?  As it stands now, I got a bad feeling its going to turn into BB4.


----------



## kea (Jul 11, 2005)

actually, i liked maxwell for a while - check back over my posts if you don't believe me. the only thing that put me off maxwell was maxwell.


----------



## sorearm (Jul 11, 2005)

does orlaith or whateverhernameis do anything but wander around semi-starkers, its so fucking sad

her tits are deeply unnatractive, they look like 2 cantaloupes stapled to her chest ffs


----------



## smurkey (Jul 11, 2005)

sorearm said:
			
		

> does orlaith or whateverhernameis do anything but wander around semi-starkers, its so fucking sad
> 
> her tits are deeply unnatractive, they look like 2 cantaloupes stapled to her chest ffs



she's "off the hook" when all's said and done


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Maxwell and Jimbo have something in common!


No I meant what has Jim Davidson got to do with my quote? (That I quoted in my last post)


----------



## smurkey (Jul 11, 2005)

aaaaaaaaaahahahaahahha 

Kemal's face!!! The poor bastard almost turned green with envy seeing them eat chinese, and after the smug prick's wry smile when he was couped up in bed and saw the rest of them cleaning 

what goes around comes around sonny !!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

Oooooh! Its gettin excitin! None of em can decide whether they are gonna vote or if its a trick!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 11, 2005)

So: those who didn't nominate are up for eviction this week.

It seems that everyone was in the DR at some point this morning, although a lot of housemates claim they didn't nominate anyone. Hmm... wouldn't trust any of this lot as far as I could throw them.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

I reckon it'd be cool if the 'second lie' was telling them the wrong people up for eviction then telling the right one on Friday to fuck off!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 11, 2005)

Betfair have got Vanetha to go. No money for anyone else at all.
Thing is, she went to the DR this morning, and I can't see her not nominating - it's the only time she wakes up ffs.

Still, the noms have been counted and the 'rules' have only been announced afterwards, so I guess the burning question tonight is: who does BB want out of the house?

Vanetha is the obvious choice - she adds nothing. Eugene and Orla have both been less than overwhelming. Eugene and Venetha would have been likely to stroll into the final four by becoming "wallpaper" without some manipulation by BB, so I'd expect to see at least one of those up. Double eviction? Maybe.

I don't think Science voted, but he should be safe.

Hmmm...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 11, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I reckon it'd be cool if the 'second lie' was telling them the wrong people up for eviction then telling the right one on Friday to fuck off!




I like that idea.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 11, 2005)

How come they can give odds out on who goes when no-one knows who's up for eviction? And how can BB manipulate it so that certain people are up for the vote? If they nominated, they are safe (providing they dont get the most nominations) If they didn't vote, they are up for eviction, plus whoever got nominated. Everybody went into the diary room but they aren't saying whether they nominated or not...!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 11, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> How come they can give odds out on who goes when no-one knows who's up for eviction? And how can BB manipulate it so that certain people are up for the vote? If they nominated, they are safe (providing they dont get the most nominations) If they didn't vote, they are up for eviction, plus whoever got nominated. Everybody went into the diary room but they aren't saying whether they nominated or not...!



Odds: trad bookies won't take bets until the noms are announced, and online bookies often shut down when the live feed is on at night - they're too vulnerable to live events. Betfair hooks up people who place bets against _each other_ and takes a 5% commission - so they don't care if there's any "fixing" going on - the market reflects hunches and (possibly) insider info a lot better than the likes of Paddypower and Stanleybet. 

Noms: It's in Endemol's interests to avoid a situation whereby the housemates who fade into the background and avoid being nominated (Vanetha being the prime example here) end up in the final four. Dull tv means poor ratings. By announcing the 'rules' only after nominations are in they are able to cherrypick the 'best' set of noms, the one that is most likey to ensure the removal of a dull housemate.

Maybe.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 11, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Odds: trad bookies won't take bets until the noms are announced, and online bookies often shut down when the live feed is on at night - they're too vulnerable to live events. Betfair hooks up people who place bets against _each other_ and takes a 5% commission - so they don't care if there's any "fixing" going on - the market reflects hunches and (possibly) insider info a lot better than the likes of Paddypower and Stanleybet.
> 
> Noms: It's in Endemol's interests to avoid a situation whereby the housemates who fade into the background and avoid being nominated (Vanetha being the prime example here) end up in the final four. Dull tv means poor ratings. By announcing the 'rules' only after nominations are in they are able to cherrypick the 'best' set of noms, the one that is most likey to ensure the removal of a dull housemate.
> 
> Maybe.




But they have already declared the rules to the public?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 12, 2005)

I know I'm a bit late with this, but why was it necessary for Orlaith to take her bikini top off to put her apron on????

I normally keep my clothes on when I doing the cleaning. Bleach burns!!

And Makosi is mean and nasty behind people's backs. Uncalled for.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> By announcing the 'rules' only after nominations are in they are able to cherrypick the 'best' set of noms, the one that is most likey to ensure the removal of a dull housemate.
> 
> Maybe.


The rules have been announced tho. They can tell the housemates what they like but they have stated on tonights episode that whoever does not vote is up for eviction (presumably as well as whoever gets nominated by those that did vote) BB cannot change that now...so if Vanessa nominated and no-one nominates her she is safe. I'm just praying that cocky little shit Makosi thought she was gonna get one over on everyone by saying that they should all vote and then not vote herself! If she's up I could break the habit of a lifetime and actually vote for the first time in a BB eviction!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 12, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> But they have already declared the rules to the public?



No-one was really sure what was going on until the rules were clarified on the highlights tonight. The "BB will tell two lies this week" situation gave them enough leeway to do what the hell they wanted to.

The lie would be that noms were not compulsory this week. It didn't have to be a lie, but they got a 'result' that was good for the show.

That's my interpretation anyway. I'm not saying it's gospel.

- edit to clarify. The noms were in this morning guys! The highlights show is from yesterday. The rules were announced on tonight's show: after the noms were in.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> - edit to clarify. The noms were in this morning guys! The highlights show is from yesterday. The rules were announced on tonight's show: after the noms were in.


Ah I get ya. So your saying that they let the housemates do what they wanted (nominations wise) this morning, then looked at what happened then decided what the rules were _after_ nominations? (and then announced said rules to us tonight)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ah I get ya. So your saying that they let the housemates do what they wanted (nominations wise) this morning, then looked at what happened then decided what the rules were _after_ nominations? (and then announced said rules to us tonight)



Sharp as a blade this one.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Sharp as a blade this one.


Easy...easy...easy...easy!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Easy...easy...easy...easy!



*refuses to take bait*


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I reckon it'd be cool if the 'second lie' was telling them the wrong people up for eviction then telling the right one on Friday to fuck off!


I think that would be absolutely brillant!!!
I would like Makosi up for eviction this week, I am truly sick of her.




			
				equationgirl said:
			
		

> I normally keep my clothes on when I doing the cleaning. Bleach burns!!


I wondered that too. Although we only got shown her washing the dishes....
That girl has horrible boobs, they are vile.


----------



## Pip (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ah I get ya. So your saying that they let the housemates do what they wanted (nominations wise) this morning, then looked at what happened then decided what the rules were _after_ nominations? (and then announced said rules to us tonight)



Yeah, so it went:

Sunday: Makosi got the laminate saying BB were going to tell two lies, and the housemates were told that nominations weren't compulsory. This was shown on last night's show.
Monday: between 6am and 9am housemates went into the diary room to nominate (we will see this tonight), meaning that by the time the show went out, BB knew who had or hadn't nominated and presumably decided what the rules were with this in mind.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 12, 2005)

The only thing thats keeping me watching now is Craig and Anthonys love story.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 12, 2005)

so do you reckon that any of them would have not voted?  presuming they all think the original 'you have to vote' rules stand it'd only make sense for anyone that wanted to be up not to nominate and for all cwaig's 'i want to go' stuff i'm not sure that he'd want to enough to not nominate


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> so do you reckon that any of them would have not voted?  presuming they all think the original 'you have to vote' rules stand it'd only make sense for anyone that wanted to be up not to nominate and for all cwaig's 'i want to go' stuff i'm not sure that he'd want to enough to not nominate


Well I think Orangesandleedslostfournil is onto something as there was no mention of the rules on the website when we knew that nominations were 'optional'. However, they did all go into the diary room during the time they had to to nominate. I should imagine they all said they had nominated or someone would have heard someone say they hadn't on the live feed (which admitadly could have been blocked out) However, they are all devious bastards. None of them have any trust with each other apart from the sole exception of Anthony and Craig. They come first before the group and their supposed friends and I think that there is a good chance that some of them, despite all (bar Derek) agreeing they should all nominate, thinking they might gain an upper hand by not nominating (but they want to be the only one so that only they will recieve the benefits)

Of course, when we see who is nominated later today on BBLB it might be Science and one other up and Orangesandleedslostfournil might have been talking out of him bum!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

Oh dear God...when you thought your opinion of Makosi couldn't get any lower...

Makosi is doing BB to save her dying mum

And as they said on digitalspy - first sex, then the pregnancy, and now just to make sure a dying relative!


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 12, 2005)

I predict Science, Derek and Orlaith will be up for eviction... Science and Orlaith on votes, Derek cos he didn't nominate.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 12, 2005)

Vanessa is up for eviction, against one of the favourites.

EDIT: Curiously, large amounts of money are placed on Bet Fair, on those up for eviction, twenty four hours before the nominees are announced. Like I said, just luck said betters are usually correct in predicting nominations. Craig, despised by most, yet 23/1 to be evicted, who'd have thought it?


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 12, 2005)

it's a good job i don't gamble!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

The only ones that definately (according to the Mirror) voted were Anthony and Craig (link)

I soooooo hope Vanessa voted cos if she's up I suspect she would be dead cert to go but 1) I actually think she's the fittest and 2) I really REALLY want Makosi to go and I reckon if she is up against anyone bar Vanessa she has a good chance of being kicked out (and it would be even better if they told em the wrong people up for eviction just to see Makosi on Friday night with that stupid superior grin plastered across her face as she smirks at the two nominees only to be told "Makosi, your a ****, please fuck off from the BB house!")


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I soooooo hope Vanessa voted cos if she's up I suspect she would be dead cert to go but 1) I actually think she's the fittest


???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   She's well like mingin', man!






			
				CyberRose said:
			
		

> and 2) I really REALLY want Makosi to go and I reckon if she is up against anyone bar Vanessa she has a good chance of being kicked out (and it would be even better if they told em the wrong people up for eviction just to see Makosi on Friday night with that stupid superior grin plastered across her face as she smirks at the two nominees only to be told "Makosi, your a ****, please fuck off from the BB house!")


  Yes, I agree.

While I'm on it, the housemate named Orlaith could benefit from psychological help.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 12, 2005)

wierd, I thought they'd all decided to nominate in the highlights show last night... i can only watch the highlights, damn.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> ???????????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   She's well like mingin', man!


Nah your confusing lazy and greedy with being minging! Actually she is just like me! (Minus the minging bit so says my mum when she's in a good mood!)


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> While I'm on it, the housemate named Orlaith could benefit from psychological help.


I actually feel a bit sorry for Orleith same as I felt sorry for Sam. When Orleith was in the secret garden I really liked her cos she seemed really down to earth and intelligent. I still think she's intelligent but there the same desperation about her as there was about Sam, like the only good quality in her head about herself is her tats. I also feel sorry for her over the way she is being treated by Makosi. Orleith had obviously been doing her homework and had realised only an idiot would team up with Maxwell and Saskia so she went straight over to Makosi's team, little realising that Makosi would not be able to (see how I successfully have turned this post into another anti-Makosi rant? Cool eh?) take the fact that attention has turned away from her (esp re Anthony) to the extent that she felt it necessary to lose her "vaginity" on BB to the person showing Orleith the most attention. Orleith really thinks "her team" actually like her when in fact she is extremely likely to be up for eviction on a given week and the only reason she might not be is cos of the people in the other group not nominating her!


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 12, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Vanessa is up for eviction, against one of the favourites.
> 
> Come on, people, you know the score. Announcing the nominations is delayed by twenty-four hours to allow Endemol employees to stick their money on Bet Fair.



Do you have proof to suport this statement, since it's alleging fraudulent activity and could be considered libel...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 12, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Do you have proof to suport this statement, since it's alleging fraudulent activity and could be considered libel...



Hmmm, perhaps I shall rephrase that...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I actually feel a bit sorry for Orleith same as I felt sorry for Sam. When Orleith was in the secret garden I really liked her cos she seemed really down to earth and intelligent. I still think she's intelligent but there the same desperation about her as there was about Sam, like the only good quality in her head about herself is her tats.



What her potatoes    bit of an Irish stereotype there.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> What her potatoes    bit of an Irish stereotype there.


No tats! As in Abby Tat-mouse!


----------



## spiralx (Jul 12, 2005)

Supposedly Vanessa will be up this week as she didn't nominate - Derek scared her off I think.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 12, 2005)

Or she couldn't be arsed getting out of bed at that time in the morning. 

Did Makosi vote? Last thing Vanessa was saying was that she would definitely nominate if Makosi did. 

I still don't want any of them to win.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I soooooo hope Vanessa voted cos if she's up I suspect she would be dead cert to go but 1) I actually think she's the fittest and 2) I really REALLY want Makosi to go and I reckon if she is up against anyone bar Vanessa she has a good chance of being kicked out (and it would be even better if they told em the wrong people up for eviction just to see Makosi on Friday night with that stupid superior grin plastered across her face as she smirks at the two nominees only to be told "Makosi, your a ****, please fuck off from the BB house!")




I agree with cyberrose - it can't be so.    


BTW Oranges that is a wonderful theory - we will be able to tell from the nominations whether they have been manipulated I think.


----------



## spiralx (Jul 12, 2005)

I think she went in, dithered for a bit and then decided not to nominate.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

spiralx said:
			
		

> I think she went in, dithered for a bit and then decided not to nominate.


The thing is they ALL went into the diary room during the hours they were supposed to nominate. But (from what I have read) only Anthony and Craig have actually said they nominated, none of the others said whether they did or not. They (ie Makosi) all decided they would vote (except Derek) but seeing as they are all devious bastards none of them would be thinking of the others only themselves. They haven't said whether they voted or not so as not to effect what the others would have done. If the first person into the diary room said they voted it is possible the rest of the house might have thought sod that then you be up for eviction on your own! None of em are saying cos they are all in it for themselves so we'll soon find out!

Only 35 mins to go and this is the most exciting thing since I found out that if I hadn't come home to see the Sheff Utd match last night I might have been evacuated from my house in Leeds and been able to watch the army blow someone's door off it's hinges!!


----------



## spiralx (Jul 12, 2005)

Apparently Kamal nominated as well...

So if everyone is up apart from Craig, Anthony and Kemal I wonder who'll go? Craig perhaps?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2005)

spiralx said:
			
		

> Apparently Kamal nominated as well...
> 
> So if everyone is up apart from Craig, Anthony and Kemal I wonder who'll go? Craig perhaps?



Eh?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2005)

cyber - What do yoy mean 35 minutes?


----------



## kea (Jul 12, 2005)

he means they reveal the noms results on bblb, which is on at 6 i think ....


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> cyber - What do yoy mean 35 minutes?


I mean 25 minutes now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway...didn't you know they say the results of nominations on each tuesday's episode of BBLB?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> he means they reveal the noms results on bblb, which is on at 6 i think ....


5:25 for gods sake dont get the time wrong today you'll never forgive yourself!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

spiralx said:
			
		

> Apparently Kamal nominated as well...
> 
> So if everyone is up apart from Craig, Anthony and Kemal I wonder who'll go? Craig perhaps?


  

Maybe if all the people who nominate nominate each other everyone will be up! I hope there's loads so it'll be like the second week and the hosuemates (ie team diva) will be able to hear everyone boo them!

Damn I love a good booin!


----------



## kea (Jul 12, 2005)

rofl i'm going to the gym mate, so i won't find out til tonite!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I mean 25 minutes now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Anyway...didn't you know they say the results of nominations on each tuesday's episode of BBLB?




No I didn't!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> No I didn't!


So for half the entire series you've been missing out on all the excitment?! Ha!


----------



## dozzer (Jul 12, 2005)

Well, they would put BBLB on at a stupid time.

Thinks of Dermot.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> So for half the entire series you've been missing out on all the excitment?! Ha!




Yep

Although nice people post up on the net.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

Anthony, craig, Kemal are up for "nomination"

Ie everyone but them is up!!!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 12, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 12, 2005)

Ooooh! 

That'd be Vanessa and Makosi, then, I expect. Still more than likely the house will choose Vanessa


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 12, 2005)

And they have to choose between the two housemates with the highest vote "LIVE" ON TELLY. Fantastic!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> And they have to choose between the two housemates with the highest vote "LIVE" ON TELLY. Fantastic!


That confused me!

So does that mean that whoever gets voted out this week then choses another housemate (between the two Anthony, Kemal and Craig voted for) to leave _aswell_?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 12, 2005)

I think Derek and Orlaith will get most votes, and the housemates will pick Derek to go.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> That confused me!
> 
> So does that mean that whoever gets voted out this week then choses another housemate (between the two Anthony, Kemal and Craig voted for) to leave _aswell_?



No - everyone but these 3 are up for eviction. The housemates then choose between the 2 housemates with the most votes - one gets evicted, the other stays. Who goes? They decide.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2005)

Have i already missed it - I've  had on c4 for 2 minutes.


----------



## kea (Jul 12, 2005)

that's a bit shit imo.


----------



## spiralx (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah - the housemates were told that Anthony, Craig and Kamal are up for eviction - but in fact it's all the others who are!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok let me get this straight...

The two housemates who get the most votes this week by the public then go into a headoff and the other housemates decide who they want out?

So only one person is leaving this week?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

Just to add...Maxwell is thick as pig shit!

Dermot just asked him how Kemal would deal with it and he said he'll have a hard time cos he'll think all the girls voted for him, even tho he just saw the housemates all say they didn't vote (and that only Ant, Cra, Kem did) and that is why they are up!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2005)

It smells like a fix to me too, I think Oranges is right.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Just to add...Maxwell is thick as pig shit!
> 
> Dermot just asked him how Kemal would deal with it and he said he'll have a hard time cos he'll think all the girls voted for him, even tho he just saw the housemates all say they didn't vote (and that only Ant, Cra, Kem did) and that is why they are up!




Maxwell is a Lemon - I've never liked him.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ok let me get this straight...
> 
> The two housemates who get the most votes this week by the public then go into a headoff and the other housemates decide who they want out?
> 
> So only one person is leaving this week?



Yep and yep.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Yep and yep.




On that basis I think Science will be walking!


----------



## tommers (Jul 12, 2005)

hmm.... interesting.....

bit rubbish though, what about if you pay your quid or whatever to vote for makosi.  she wins the publiuc vote by miles and then  they vote out science instead?  you wasted your money.  

I like the lie though.  everybody will be sat there all smug cos they think it'll be craig going and in fact it will be vanetha, derek, science, makosi, orlaith or eugene.  then davina will come on the screen and .....  somebody is going to look stupid.

also, the longer craig stays in there the more I like it.  without his beloved saskia and maxwell he is a small ship adrift alone in a tumultuous sea.  I enjoy watching the slow descent into misery and madness.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 12, 2005)

I hate Craig and I want him to stay in for the same reason!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> also, the longer craig stays in there the more I like it.  without his beloved saskia and maxwell he is a small ship adrift alone in a tumultuous sea.  I enjoy watching the slow descent into misery and madness.




I'm with you - as long as he doesn't win it like.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm trying to work out permutations to see how Makosi could be voted out. Its actually quite good cos they only dead certs to vote for her to stay in are Orleith, Vanessa and Kamel - only three people out of the 7 who will vote. If she comes up against Derek she'll survive cos then Science would side with the 3, if she comes up against Science everyone will side with the 3. Now it gets interesting...if she comes up against Eugene its quite possible Der, Sci, Ant, Cra will vote against the 3. If she comes up against Orleith only Kemal and Vanessa are dead certs  (2 out of the 7) If she comes up against Vanessa again you only have 2 out of the 7 but thats the most interesting combination as Orleith and Kemal might vote for Vanessa to stay (esp the way things have been going with Makosi and Kemal lately, which could intensify if she thinks she is safe and that he might be on his way out!!)

So...to cut a long story short...

Lets hope that 1) she is up and 2) that she is a complete arrogant bitch all week!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 12, 2005)

I think Makosi is safe - remember it's the public who will be voting.

On a Makosi tip, has anyone seen the photos of her in Heat this week   Makes you wonder if her and Anthony really did play hide the sausage.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 12, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> I think Makosi is safe - remember it's the public who will be voting.
> 
> On a Makosi tip, has anyone seen the photos of her in Heat this week   Makes you wonder if her and Anthony really did play hide the sausage.


Dunno, she has become extremely unpopular over the past couple of weeks...


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Dunno, she has become extremely unpopular over the past couple of weeks...



Hmmm her pregnancy rubbish and ostentatious diary room crying won't have done her many favours, but overall she seems popular with the peeps I know. It'll still be Derek and Orlaith IMO, but we'll see


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 12, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Dunno, she has become extremely unpopular over the past couple of weeks...


Good.
Hope Makosi goes. Hate her. Hate her. Hate her


----------



## exosculate (Jul 12, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Hmmm her pregnancy rubbish and ostentatious diary room crying won't have done her many favours, but overall she seems popular with the peeps I know. It'll still be Derek and Orlaith IMO, but we'll see



Horlas out then!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 13, 2005)

Its bound to be Vanessa with the most votes by a long way and Makosi 2nd.

Anthony, Craig, Science, Orlaigh, Eugeyne to vote vanessa

Derek and kemal to vote makosi.

Makosi to spend hours crying crocodile tears after she gets booed.

I'm thinking about putting a few bob on Craig at 10-1.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 13, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Its bound to be Vanessa with the most votes by a long way and Makosi 2nd.
> 
> Anthony, Craig, Science, Orlaigh, Eugeyne to vote vanessa
> 
> ...



Anthoney is going to win this year and I've known this a fair few eps back. However, I won't bet anything, as I'm not a betting man, but he'll win for sure. Wait and see.


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Dunno, she has become extremely unpopular over the past couple of weeks...



yeah.  I used to really like her but all the stuff about the pregnancy, her gloating to the diary room about how she's going to shag maxwell to piss off saskia and her constant bitching has really made me sick of her.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2005)

tommers said:
			
		

> yeah.  I used to really like her but all the stuff about the pregnancy, her gloating to the diary room about how she's going to shag maxwell to piss off saskia and her constant bitching has really made me sick of her.




Agreed - I'd like her to be in the last week though.

I think the three housemates likely to get the biggest vote are Derek< Vanessa or Orla.

If the housemates choose and Orla is in the highest two she seems likely to be a cert for leaving.

Its very funny since the girls all acted very smugly when they heard they were apparently not up this week.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jul 13, 2005)

its strange though isn't it?
I wonder if BB will tell them what happened (ie that the public chose the two they pick from), because if so, surely the housemates will know the remaining housemate is unliked by the public and therefore a sitting duck when it comes to next weeks nominations..


----------



## foo (Jul 13, 2005)

i watched it last night for the first time in a while - i can't stand any of 'em now...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 13, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> Anthoney is going to win this year and I've known this a fair few eps back. However, I won't bet anything, as I'm not a betting man, but he'll win for sure. Wait and see.


Yea I've thought that for a while, he's harmless, doesn't do anything for the public to dislike and generally gets on with the rest of the hosue


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 13, 2005)

*Out of who's left*

Vanessa - dense and empty headed.
Derek - still a Tory twat. 
Makosi - still a drama queen
Anthony - the male equivalent of Vanessa in the brain stakes. Narcissistic wee egomaniac
Science - loud mouthed twat with few redeeming features
Eugene - totally harmless but shouldn't be in the house with a bunch of egomaniacs
Kemal - drama queen number two
Orlaith - obsessed with her fake tits, not much going on upstairs either.
Craig - still a nasty wee shite: a bitchy little backstabber who desperately wants to be seen as intelligent but is as thick as two short planks.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Vanessa - dense and empty headed.
> Derek - still a Tory twat.
> Makosi - still a drama queen
> Anthony - the male equivalent of Vanessa in the brain stakes. Narcissistic wee egomaniac
> ...



Nice

Could you rank them in order of intelligence?

Who would you like to win it?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Nice
> 
> Could you rank them in order of intelligence?
> 
> Who would you like to win it?



Thanks but do I have to rank them in order of intelligence? 

I think Eugene should win because he's been put there as some sort of bizarre exhibit.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Thanks but do I have to rank them in order of intelligence?
> 
> I think Eugene should win because he's been put there as some sort of bizarre exhibit.



It would be fun i think.

I'll have a go


Kemal
Makosi
Eugene
Science
Derek
Craig
Orla
Anthony
Vanessa


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> It would be fun i think.
> 
> I'll have a go
> 
> ...



I'd have put Orlaith, Anthony and Vanessa at the bottom too. The others were a little tougher.  

Orlaith (rubbing her tits) "Who says I'm dense?"


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> It would be fun i think.


Yea!

From most intelligent to least...

Derek
Eugene
Kemal
Makosi
Orleith
Vanessa
Science
Craig
Anthony


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 13, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Yea!
> 
> From most intelligent to least...
> 
> ...


I reckon Science is a lot more intelligent than people give him credit for - his style is just the way he is. I don't think Derek is outstandingly intelligent; he just has a public school accent and knows a little about the trappings of the 'educated upper classes' (an oxymoron, I know) but a toffish accent mustnae be confused with brain power!

Science (probably has an extortionately high IQ for all we know)
Kemal (upper end of average)
Derek (")
Eugene (slightly less upper end of average - again, just well spoken)
Makosi (dominant, conniving and steely but very little emotional intelligence)
Craig (lower end of average)
Orlaith (")
Anthony (a bit thick like)
Vanessa (thick as shit)


----------



## kea (Jul 13, 2005)

does anyone know what the noms were from the housemates who actually nominated? according to d-s kemal voted for science and - surprise! - makosi. but it doesn't say who craig and anthony went for.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 13, 2005)

Anthony went for Derek and Kemal, and Craig went for hmmm ... trying to remember ... Eugene (definitely) and Science (?)


----------



## ziconess (Jul 13, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Anthony went for Derek and Kemal, and Craig went for hmmm ... trying to remember ... Eugene (definitely) and Science (?)



& Kamal went for Science & Makosi


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 13, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> does anyone know what the noms were from the housemates who actually nominated? according to d-s kemal voted for science and - surprise! - makosi. but it doesn't say who craig and anthony went for.


Oh that is such good news in the event Makosi is voted out by the public!!


----------



## spiralx (Jul 13, 2005)

I reckon who goes depends on whether the housemate's votes are done secretly or in front of all the other housemates - i.e. Kamal nominated Makosi, but would he say he wanted her out in front of the other housemates?


----------



## kea (Jul 13, 2005)

yeah, if they have the final decision making in front of everyone, it will be a complete piece of shit. they HAVE to do it secretly, a la noms, they HAVE to.

i still think it's a piece of shit way to do things tho. they coulda just left it as those who didn't nominate being up for eviction, it would still have been a good twist. they're trampling on the entire show slogan - 'who goes? you decide.' no, we don't decide, do we big brother producers. YOU decide. 

i am rapidly falling out of love with bb.


----------



## spiralx (Jul 13, 2005)

I think that they're worried that it's all settling down now that Maskia have gone, this will certainly add to paranoia and conflict no matter whether or not the HMs nominations are public or private.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 13, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Craig went for hmmm ... trying to remember ... Eugene (definitely) and Science (?)



no it was Eugene and Derick.


----------



## dozzer (Jul 13, 2005)

I think Anthony is going to win this now.


----------



## kea (Jul 13, 2005)

post from d-s which i agree with ...



> Am I the only one who thinks BB's extremely convoluted twist for this week's eviction could easily backfire? I can see the HMs (or at least some of them) refusing to choose between the two who are up if those two are, for example, Derek and Makosi. What would happen then?
> 
> There is also a high chance, in my opinion, of the housemate who is not chosen to be evicted deciding to leave there and then anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 13, 2005)

dozzer said:
			
		

> I think Anthony is going to win this now.



me too


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> me too




Kemals still a cert, Anthony is looking like an honourable second to me.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> post from d-s which i agree with ...




I agree with the logic - but I think Orla will be up and so will get the chop based on her being late into the house - so I don't see a problem arising and I suspect neither does BB.


----------



## pk (Jul 13, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> i watched it last night for the first time in a while - i can't stand any of 'em now...



Innit.

I haven't watched it since Sam was booted.

And I've missed fuck all by the sounds of it.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 13, 2005)

Any news on that there AOL poll yet?!!?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Only 35 mins to go and this is the most exciting thing since I found out that if I hadn't come home to see the Sheff Utd match last night I might have been evacuated from my house in Leeds and been able to watch the army blow someone's door off it's hinges!!



The Burley house, right?

I'll forgive you calling me Orangesandleedslostfournil or whatever it was if you tell me which end of Alexandra Rd they found the 'bomb factory' at. I lived at Autumn Street and Autumn Grove for ages and I couldn't really tell from the overhead shot on the news. Any info?

Back on topic I haven't seen BB for two days and it's gonna take a while to catch up again.


----------



## Epona (Jul 13, 2005)

I really couldn't care less who goes, they don't seem to have a personality between them.

As long as it's not Eugene, I know he's unlikely to win, but that won't stop me hoping!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 13, 2005)

hahaha, tonight's show has been so funny thus far.... I was lolling at Craig on the bike, him and Ant look like a right pair of muppets lol and the fact that he kept coming off the track, then when he said he couldn't keep on the track and came off it 

hahaha

and Derek about Vanetha was so spot on, I have to hand it to the guy.

She's such an irritating fuckwit shitbag who needs shooting. What a fucking couch potatoe, stuffing herself all day and sleeping like she's some fucking queen bee. ARgghghh!!! And she is so annoying, when she gets excited and you see her fucking arms flap about _ AND that fucking voice!!!! GET HER THE FUCK OUT!!!!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 13, 2005)

omg Makosi is at it again with the "i didn't come here to become pregnant" thing.... christ, who cares u daft fucking bint!?!!?!??


----------



## chio (Jul 13, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> omg Makosi is at it again with the "i didn't come here to become pregnant" thing.... christ, who cares u daft fucking bint!?!!?!??



The bleedin' drama queen should call it Elstree, it's a nice gender-neutral name 

_"I think I'm pregnant..."_ every five minutes, she's like my ex


----------



## pk (Jul 13, 2005)

All need a fucking good slap.

Be honest - if they pulled the plug on that shamble of self-absorbed tossers would anyone really give a fuck?

Let them think they've been on TV for the last 2 months and stick them in a cab home at the end, no crowd, no Davina, just a friendly but firm "fuck off yeah?" from the Endemol team.

Chalk it up to just a shit group of people, better luck next year.

Makosi and Craig are the biggest cunts.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 13, 2005)

Still think Craigs odds are too good to ignore if you fancy a punt.  

Anthony as Miss Scotland    

Derek looks awfully like Grace JOnes with the slap on.


----------



## madzone (Jul 13, 2005)

Eugene was really funny tonight - I still hold out hopes that he'll win.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2005)

There are some great Derek 'specials' on  Paddypower today.

I've already stuck a few quid on 'Derek to get arrested for drunk-driving in 2005' at 16-1. Bargain!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 13, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Eugene was really funny tonight - I still hold out hopes that he'll win.



funny how? lol sorry I must have been watching a different show! Although I do like him the most as he's a nice guy and doesn't talk about everyone like everyone else does.

But... LOL.... he was unintentionally funny tonight, when he came out with that gormless quote - fucking magic. 

Where the FUCK did it come from? It's like he's posessed by something which makes him blurt out the most random things at the most unusual times.

I was sat there like WTF?


----------



## sponge (Jul 13, 2005)

Derek is definitely the best housemate - shows what a bunch of eggheads they are...

What I would like to know is .... who chose this list of people? It must have been purely for sexual reasons ... put a bunch of boring vain people together ... and they will just end up shagging each other.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 13, 2005)

Derek really showed some insight tonight, I felt. His damning descriptions of Vanessa and Orlaith were OFF THE HOOK. End of.


----------



## sponge (Jul 13, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Derek really showed some insight tonight, I felt. His damning descriptions of Vanessa and Orlaith were OFF THE HOOK. End of.



Yeah. Vanessa is simply too young. I thought it was an unspoken rule not to put kids in there ... obviously they are desparate for porn.

And putting models in there is obviously stupid .... surely all they are interested in is a modelling contract.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2005)

The money's all going on Vanetha and Makosi at the mo': Orla's a distant third fav to go at 7-1, which is curious: the GBP don't tend to like moody models with breast implants who snog multiple housemates of either gender.

Orla got a decent edit tonight, Vanessa was shown bitching a lot. Makosi had a quiet night until she started on the pregnancy thing again. She may be seen as a liability now.

You'd need to know more about the live voting procedure for housemates before placing a bet this week. A secret vote is all well and good, but an open vote would be a farce and could go all over the place.

Too many variables IMO. Cheers Endemol.


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 13, 2005)

Vanessa's nasally bunged up nose is irritating me. I wish she would get some Vicks or blow her nose!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 13, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> The Burley house, right?
> 
> I'll forgive you calling me Orangesandleedslostfournil or whatever it was if you tell me which end of Alexandra Rd they found the 'bomb factory' at. I lived at Autumn Street and Autumn Grove for ages and I couldn't really tell from the overhead shot on the news. Any info?


As it turns out I think it was actually Hyde Park not Burley. Hyde Park road is the address that has been given (the one running down the opposite side of Hyde park to the uni) I was gonna go back today and walk from the train station instead of gettin the train to Burley to see where exactly it was but I'm goin back tomoz instead so I'll have a better idea tomorrow!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> As it turns out I think it was actually Hyde Park not Burley. Hyde Park road is the address that has been given (the one running down the opposite side of Hyde park to the uni) I was gonna go back today and walk from the train station instead of gettin the train to Burley to see where exactly it was but I'm goin back tomoz instead so I'll have a better idea tomorrow!



Cheers CR, updates welcome!

Yeah, I heard the Hyde Park Rd addy a few times but they seemed to settle on Alexandra Rd in the end (weird, 'cos that's more of a connecting road with few actual houses on it. You might find it's one of those houses on the 'new' estate between Alexandra Rd and Queens Rd, which would account for the confusion.

They've had to evacuate that area twice in a four years now; two riots while I was there, plus all the day to day aggro - glad I moved out now!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Any news on that there AOL poll yet?!!?



Vanessa  12911  23% 
Science  5847  10% 
Derek  2546  4% 
Eugene  4213  7% 
Orlaith  15307  27% 
Makosi  16106  29% 

Total Votes: 56930


----------



## madzone (Jul 14, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> funny how? lol sorry I must have been watching a different show! Although I do like him the most as he's a nice guy and doesn't talk about everyone like everyone else does.
> 
> But... LOL.... he was unintentionally funny tonight, when he came out with that gormless quote - fucking magic.
> 
> ...



I thought the gormless quote was genius and he was funny as the judge of the beauty pagent. It was just the way he said 'Funny you should say that' - made me laugh anyway.
I like him - he's an antidote to the self obsessed swampmonsters we've come to accept as normal people.
Eugene to win!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 14, 2005)

sponge said:
			
		

> Yeah. Vanessa is simply too young. I thought it was an unspoken rule not to put kids in there ... obviously they are desparate for porn.
> 
> And putting models in there is obviously stupid .... surely all they are interested in is a modelling contract.


I think I'm missing something...Vanessa's 19 isn't she?  

I'm actually referring to Derek's statement that her constant eating and eating is driving him mad (six slices of toast and two bowls of cornflakes for breakfast, and half an hour later we see her stuffing something else into her face) as the same amount for himself would necessitate a week in the gym.  (Thankfully, the weight finally seems to be showing. _Meow_.)

What he said about Orlaith was that all she ever does is put make up on and change (usually _out_ of clothes) - to do anything, however mundane or routine.  

Derek's still a bit of a Tory tosser IMO; it's just refreshing to witness someone actually observing these things for once, as so far no one else in the house seems to have done.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm confused.   
Didn't Makosi ask BB for a pregnancy test? Did she ever get one and if so did she ever actually take it and confirm that she really is pregnant? 
Or is she still just assuming? 
And why don't Vanessa and Orla ever talk about it? Wouldn't it be a constant source of gossip, especially when Makosi's not around. 
Or do they think she's lying aswell?


----------



## madzone (Jul 14, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I'm confused.
> Didn't Makosi ask BB for a pregnancy test? Did she ever get one and if so did she ever actually take it and confirm that she really is pregnant?
> Or is she still just assuming?
> And why don't Vanessa and Orla ever talk about it? Wouldn't it be a constant source of gossip, especially when Makosi's not around.
> Or do they think she's lying aswell?


We said the same thing last night. I have a  feeling that she would have turned down a test and that BB would have gone along with that as it makes for good tv, is she isn't she. It's a load of bollox and I want to kick the tv in when she starts with this 'baby' shit   
Get the silly cow out and help lower the blood pressure of UK viewers


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 14, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> We said the same thing last night. I have a  feeling that she would have turned down a test and that BB would have gone along with that as it makes for good tv, is she isn't she. It's a load of bollox and I want to kick the tv in when she starts with this 'baby' shit
> Get the silly cow out and help lower the blood pressure of UK viewers



I don't think anyone watching actually believes the crap she comes out with. Especially if she turned down the offer of a pregnancy test. That makes no sense at all. Surely if you suspected you were really pregnant, you would want to know for sure, just to put your mind at rest. 
It's just all so obviously for the cameras


----------



## Griff (Jul 14, 2005)

Lost all interest in it now, very dull.   

All a bunch of non-entities.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 14, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I'm confused.
> Didn't Makosi ask BB for a pregnancy test? Did she ever get one and if so did she ever actually take it and confirm that she really is pregnant?
> Or is she still just assuming?
> And why don't Vanessa and Orla ever talk about it? Wouldn't it be a constant source of gossip, especially when Makosi's not around.
> Or do they think she's lying aswell?


Definitely lying IMO. And that crap about having babies in Paris or Ireland...those are the sort of fantasies that eight-year-old girls come out with when they still believe that they will grow up to be princesses. 

Yick!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 14, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I don't think anyone watching actually believes the crap she comes out with. Especially if she turned down the offer of a pregnancy test. That makes no sense at all. Surely if you suspected you were really pregnant, you would want to know for sure, just to put your mind at rest.
> It's just all so obviously for the cameras


maybe she's not late for her period yet, to do a pregnancy test? I dunno, keep missing the important bits!!


----------



## madzone (Jul 14, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> maybe she's not late for her period yet, to do a pregnancy test? I dunno, keep missing the important bits!!


She asked for a pregnancy test 48 hrs after she allegedly had sex   @ makosi
Even the most sensitive pregnancy tests can only tell 2 weeks after you ovulate as there's not enough pregnancy hormone before that. She's a nurse apparently - you think she would ahve had to have at least gcse human biology.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 14, 2005)

yeah, that's why I thought she was making it up, as even without specialising she would know the basics of pregnancy.

did she ever get round to taking emergency contraception?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 14, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> She asked for a pregnancy test 48 hrs after she allegedly had sex


I expect that from the young girls we get in the clinic, but not from a 24 year old nurse!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 14, 2005)

hmmm, the last time I heard her mention anything to the others about it, Kemal had convinced her to go and ask BB for the morning after pill and she was debating whether or not to tell Antony beforehand. 
Was anything else ever mentioned about this again?
It's all just so silly and unconvincing.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2005)

Nothing was mentioned about it until she went into the diary room and started whinging about how she'd have to call the baby Jacuzzi after it's place of conception.

By the way, if anyone's seen the new Heat magazine, an interview with Makosi's parents bumped a maskia special, which made me laugh   

My parents would have been mortified if I'd done what they makosi did on national TV.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Definitely lying IMO. And that crap about having babies in Paris or Ireland...those are the sort of fantasies that eight-year-old girls come out with when they still believe that they will grow up to be princesses.
> 
> Yick!


Yea didn't quite follow her logic of concieving in a certain place as she seemed to have a certain place for a certain sex (ie a boy for Madrid, or a girl for Ireland) She needs to draw one of those tables and put the X's and Y's in to see its pretty much random!

Anyway, nice to see so many are coming round to my way of thinking that Makosi needs to go!

(And the worst thing is, she will be, according to all the polls, come out top, yet she will most likely be saved by the house. The only plus side to that is that next week they will all know she is unpopular so hopefully they will vote her out, but I dont think they are that clever and I suspect BB will do summat to save her like they did this week)


----------



## kea (Jul 14, 2005)

i dunno if she will be saved by the house; it depends who she's up against. if it's orla then she could eb saved; if it's vanessa i think only derek will definitely vote for vanessa to go. craig, anthony and kemal will most likely go for makosi. i don't know about the rest, haven't been watching enough to guess tbh.


----------



## The Goat (Jul 14, 2005)

there's debate on the 'New Zimbabwe' Pro-boards about the possibility Makosi may have infected Anthony with AIDS as she's apparently been out with a famous personality over there for six months (Chiyangwa) who's now HIV positive (thanks to Louloubelle for the link  )


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

The Goat said:
			
		

> there's debate on the 'New Zimbabwe' Pro-boards about the possibility Makosi may have infected Anthony with AIDS as she's apparently been out with a famous personality over there who's now HIV positive (thanks to Louloubelle for the link  )



Its not clear they actually did 'the old in out' though.


----------



## J77 (Jul 14, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its not clear they actually did 'the old in out' though.


It looked pretty clear at the time!

I'm sure if there was any risk of any infection from whatever they would get whatever housemate out of there straight away.


----------



## madzone (Jul 14, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> It looked pretty clear at the time!
> 
> I'm sure if there was any risk of any infection from whatever they would get whatever housemate out of there straight away.



Only if they knew about it


----------



## Boogie Boy (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm still digging Vanessa visually.

BB


----------



## J77 (Jul 14, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Only if they knew about it


The housemates would surely have a full medical beforehand - even if there was a slight rumour about an STI they could have a look at their records I would think - this is a general thought and not related to the A&M thing.


----------



## J77 (Jul 14, 2005)

Boogie Boy said:
			
		

> I'm still digging Vanessa visually.


If your TV's that screwed you should ditch it  

So the three who voted think they're up but the others who didn't vote are and the housemates get to choose between the lowest two on friday. That's about it right?... 

Compicated


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

Boogie Boy said:
			
		

> I'm still digging Vanessa visually.
> 
> BB




Medic, Medic

Will somebody call a Medic


----------



## Boogie Boy (Jul 14, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Medic, Medic
> 
> Will somebody call a Medic



Lol, I did say visually, then she opens her mouth and breaks the spell.

BB


----------



## J77 (Jul 14, 2005)

Boogie Boy said:
			
		

> Lol, I did say visually, then she opens her mouth and breaks the spell.


OK - try tapping the TV.

Top-right usually does the trick.

Focus.

Aim for focus.


----------



## The Goat (Jul 14, 2005)

yet I'm sure they would need their consent for something as sensititive as a HIV test - I doubt if they'd be obligated to undergo anything more than a general medical check - its only a game show after all


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 14, 2005)

Makosi reminds me terribly of a girl I quite like. Well, not the bad stuff.


----------



## Boogie Boy (Jul 14, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> OK - try tapping the TV.
> 
> Top-right usually does the trick.
> 
> ...



Well we all have different tastes, and there is something about her that just works for me. But focus? Focus?

BB


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 14, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its not clear they actually did 'the old in out' though.



According to the News of the World ( so it must be true ), they done it twice, and the scenes were so graphic that the live feed was cut    (so they could flog it later on an 'uncut' video.)


----------



## The Goat (Jul 14, 2005)

dozzer said:
			
		

> I think Anthony is going to win this now.



I hope so - he could use the money for those CSA payments


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 14, 2005)

dozzer said:
			
		

> I think Anthony is going to win this now.


By default, quite possibly.   If he does, he will have slithered through the ranks almost accidentally a la Forrest Gump. IMO he reflects rather than impresses in as much that his character is defined by those around him. Now that Fuckabahht has fucked abahht off, this factor has increased and in turn increased his appeal hugely.


----------



## The Goat (Jul 14, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> By default, quite possibly.   If he does, he will have slithered through the ranks almost accidentally a la Forrest Gump. IMO he reflects rather than impresses in as much that his character is defined by those around him. Now that Fuckabahht has fucked abahht off, this factor has increased and in turn increased his appeal hugely.



I think people win this on strength of personality and character, I don't think Anthony's shown this , yet - or rather Endemol's editing of the footage hasn't reflected this

I'm sure you could take 24/7 footage of anyone and cherry pic certain edits to make them appear either a himbo or a brain surgeon

I think Derek should win just on the strength of his "my kindom for a horse" moment in the dairy room - completely hatstand


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 14, 2005)

The Goat said:
			
		

> I think Derek should win just on the strength of his "my kindom for a horse" moment in the dairy room - completely hatstand


 That was indeed class.  He definitely comes across like some kind of digraced Neil Hamilton/Peter Mandelson-esque disgraced politician.


----------



## J77 (Jul 14, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> That was indeed class. He definitely comes across like some kind of digraced Neil Hamilton/Peter Mandelson-esque disgraced politician.


It all makes sense.

His views.

His manner.

His bestest friend.

Derek is not Derek at all.

Neil must have to get up well before the others to get the make-over right


----------



## kea (Jul 14, 2005)

kemal. it's got to be kemal. and hopefully now that he's becoming disillusioned with makosi he'll put on a strong finishing showing ....


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 14, 2005)

I kind of resent Kemal, because he's one of those people who always sounds like he's having a go at someone even when he isn't. I prefer non-confrontational types like Eugene (and maybe even Vanessa...).


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 14, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> kemal. it's got to be kemal. and hopefully now that he's becoming disillusioned with makosi he'll put on a strong finishing showing ....


I was relieved to witness him wake up and smell the coffee re: Makosi the other night. She is a self-centred megalomaniac; she WILL kick him in the teeth; she knows it; he is suspecting it. He's on the right track.


----------



## The Goat (Jul 14, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I kind of resent Kemal, because he's one of those people who always sounds like he's having a go at someone even when he isn't. I prefer non-confrontational types like Eugene (and maybe even Vanessa...).



or more importantly than winning , I think Kemal and Derek have the longest shelf life in the media and on TV after the show

I think its been mentioned here before but Eugene may have been a mistake on endemols part - he seems a little out of it and unprepared for what he's let himself in for - I don't think he's stable enough to expose himself to this degree


----------



## kea (Jul 14, 2005)

thing is, i think that the BB producers look for a winner with a strong 'narrative' which they can sell to the media, iykwim. this is particularly the case after nadia last year. i do see kemal as this year's nadia in a lot of ways - believing he's the underdog all the way through, being put down by other housemates convinced of their winnability, worrying about his parents not accepting his sexuality and personality, etc etc.
perhaps part of the reason BB showed them family messages was to try and shake off that narrative by showing kemal his parents do accept him, hence bypassing the 'happy ending' of him winning and finding out on the last night that they're still there for him.
if this is the case it indicates that BB has decided to puncture his chances. with the negative editing of makosi recently it makes you wonder who they've got their eye on as the winner now ...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

Boogie Boy said:
			
		

> Well we all have different tastes, and there is something about her that just works for me. But focus? Focus?
> 
> BB


I'm with ya on Vanessa mate! She might be thick as two short thick things but she's definately the fittest contestant on there this year!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

Just read on DigitalSpy that for some reason this weeks AOL poll is allowing multiple votes so that poll might be well off. All other polls have Vanessa and Makosi to go (both with around 28% - 32% of the votes) The nearest ones behind them were on around 11%


----------



## smurkey (Jul 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I'm with ya on Vanessa mate! She might be thick as two short thick things but she's definately the fittest contestant on there this year!



ewwwww, Orlaith is 1000x fitter


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 14, 2005)

I think all the remaining women are quite easy on the eye, which is presumably partly why they got in in the first place.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 14, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> I think all the remaining women are quite easy on the eye, which is presumably partly why they got in in the first place.



aye can't say Vanetha is bad looking by any stretch but Orlaith is Championship material compared


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> aye can't say Vanetha is bad looking by any stretch but Orlaith is Championship material compared


Dunno she's got a bit of a piggy features thing goin on with her face, nice tits tho!


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Dunno she's got a bit of a piggy features thing goin on with her face, nice tits tho!



It's the nostrils, isn't it?

And her tits are disqualified for being fake. Anyone could get them if they have a few grand going spare.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2005)

I thought that the girls were awful about Kemal last night, saying that he'd told them about his parents possibly reacting badly to his sexuality just to get them on his side. What a nasty thing to say about someone. I'm liking all the girls in the house less and less as time goes on.

And was it just me or was Makosi being a bit of a drama queen when she said to anfony and craig that 'you'll learn a lot about me when you leave here and you'll wonder how I kept it all to myself'.

Honestly, the girl needs a good shaking and a few weeks emptying bedpans to knock her airs and graces on the head.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> It's the nostrils, isn't it?


Its the nose but the eyes as well. Her nose is a bit stuck up like Edward and Tubbs'. And she has funny eyes


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 14, 2005)

She's just a bit bland really.

But a guy I share an office with at uni knows her - I'm famous me


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Any news on that there AOL poll yet?!!?



It seems the aol people can't figure out how to phrase the poll    Eeejits!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 14, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Vanessa  12911  23%
> Science  5847  10%
> Derek  2546  4%
> Eugene  4213  7%
> ...



Where did you get that from? I can't find the blighter anywhere


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 14, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I thought that the girls were awful about Kemal last night, saying that he'd told them about his parents possibly reacting badly to his sexuality just to get them on his side. What a nasty thing to say about someone. I'm liking all the girls in the house less and less as time goes on.
> 
> And was it just me or was Makosi being a bit of a drama queen when she said to anfony and craig that 'you'll learn a lot about me when you leave here and you'll wonder how I kept it all to myself'.
> 
> Honestly, the girl needs a good shaking and a few weeks emptying bedpans to knock her airs and graces on the head.



Makosi is sowing the seeds of her downfall big time. For someone who played the game very intelligently to off Maskia, she has completely lost the plot. I'm sure I'm not the only one who thinks that whenever she starts shedding tears, she looks completely false. And if she had any foreknowledge of BB, she should be aware the British public love camp gay guys. So a   on Makosi, and a    to Kemal.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Where did you get that from? I can't find the blighter anywhere




I think thats the AOL poll.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 14, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think thats the AOL poll.



I know - I just can't find it on aol. Grrr ...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> she should be aware the British public love camp gay guys.


Obviously when you say the British public you mean the girls that vote for BB!!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Obviously when you say the British public you mean the girls that vote for BB!!



And me


----------



## Boogie Boy (Jul 14, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> ewwwww, Orlaith is 1000x fitter



You have got to be joking. Fake breasts. No ass. And no brain as far as I can tell. And bony with it too. I just couldn't stand the post coital bruises.

Ughk.

BB


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

Kemal you fuckin beauty!!!

Adios Makosi!!!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Kemal you fuckin beauty!!!
> 
> Adios Makosi!!!




Mate - I think we have synchronised here.


----------



## harpo (Jul 14, 2005)

Boogie Boy said:
			
		

> You have got to be joking. Fake breasts. No ass. And no brain as far as I can tell. And bony with it too. I just couldn't stand the post coital bruises.
> 
> Ughk.
> 
> BB


 and really bloody condescending.


----------



## harpo (Jul 14, 2005)

Kemal hilarious in the commentary box..


----------



## Jonathan B (Jul 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Obviously when you say the British public you mean the girls that vote for BB!!



I've been following this thread for a while - in fact I much prefer reading these posts than actually watching BB.  Weird?


Anyhoo, I've found the BB preference for "camp gay guys" rather strange.  I wonder if in 20 years people will look back on this kind of tv act (plenty of examples outside bb too) in the same way as we now look back at John Inman/Are you Being Served?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 14, 2005)

Jonathan B said:
			
		

> I've been following this thread for a while - in fact I much prefer reading these posts than actually watching BB.  Weird?
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, I've found the BB preference for "camp gay guys" rather strange.  I wonder if in 20 years people will look back on this kind of tv act (plenty of examples outside bb too) in the same way as we now look back at John Inman/Are you Being Served?



Probably. It seems that only overtly gay guys are popular on these kind of programmes. Remember Josh (who?) from BB2, he was nowhere as camp as this year's crop of gay guys, and what a surprise he lasted about 3 weeks.

I'll be camping it up when I audition next year


----------



## kea (Jul 14, 2005)

man they are so pressuring kemal 

someone on another board has just compared eugene to ...







 gotta say yeah!!


----------



## chio (Jul 14, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> man they are so pressuring kemal
> 
> someone on another board has just compared eugene to ...
> 
> ...



He's actually worked in radio for years 

_"Classic disco!"_


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 14, 2005)

Makosi: "When people play games, that's when the shit starts"....

As you're about to find out Makosi


----------



## kea (Jul 14, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> He's actually worked in radio for years
> 
> _"Classic disco!"_




it wouldn't surprise me, he reminds me of almost all the guys on my student radio station 

rofl - makosi - "[orla] has come in here, made vanessa feel fat" ...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> man they are so pressuring kemal
> 
> someone on another board has just compared eugene to ...
> 
> ...



No doubt about it.


----------



## chio (Jul 14, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> it wouldn't surprise me, he reminds me of almost all the guys on my student radio station



He was something high-up in the SRA for most of his uni career as well


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

An now Orleith is gonna vote for Makosi too!

Happy days!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

So lets see...it gonna be Makosi and Vanessa most likely...

Kemal - Makosi
Orleith - Makosi
Derek - Vanessa (as he pointed out all she does is eat)
Anthony - No idea, shagged Makosi (allegedly) so might feel quite grateful to her
Craig - No idea, was Vanessa's best mate in the first week, now doesn't like her
Eugene - Makosi (fucked up his secret mission)

IMO, its all gonna come down to Craig and Anthony!!

Oh the excitment!!


----------



## chio (Jul 14, 2005)

I know I'm going back weeks here, but what was Eugene's secret mission?!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

If we assume Orla and Makosi are up (based on AOL poll)

If we further assume the whole group decide who goes publicly i.e not as a secret ballot,

Then i think Orla will be out on her ear.

They wouldn't dare diss Makosi to her face I think.

And the last in first out solution will be used to make the decision easy.

Any alternative views on this?


----------



## smurkey (Jul 14, 2005)

Boogie Boy said:
			
		

> You have got to be joking. Fake breasts. No ass. And no brain as far as I can tell. And bony with it too. I just couldn't stand the post coital bruises.
> 
> Ughk.
> 
> BB



Vanetha is a snotty nosed nasal bunged playground bitch and doesn't deliver anything in the looks department. Japanese prisoners of war would feel tortured having to listen to her drivel on, that voice!!!! She has the intellectual capacity of a newt, I've never heard her talk about anything other than the people in there. I don't think her brain can encompass anything further out of the "gossip" hemosphere she self confesses to loving so much. Added to that the fact that she's one big loafter, eats and sleeps all day, naaaaaahhhhh..... I'd rather scrape big forks down huge dinner plates. Not my cup of tea, but each to their own


----------



## madzone (Jul 14, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> I know I'm going back weeks here, but what was Eugene's secret mission?!


He had to mimic the speech and action of the first person who spoke to him when he left the diary room.  It was makosi and she took bitchy pleasure in outing him and made him cry


----------



## madzone (Jul 14, 2005)

One thing that really bugs me about Vanessa is tnat Makosi will come out with some totally off the wall theory about another housemate and Vanessa says 'That's exactly what I was thinking!'
FFS


----------



## chio (Jul 14, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> He had to mimic the speech and action of the first person who spoke to him when he left the diary room.  It was makosi and she took bitchy pleasure in outing him and made him cry



He'd never have been able to do that.

The little gobshite is utterly monotonous, he can't seem to get out of that god-awful squawky Home Counties drone.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 14, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> He had to mimic the speech and action of the first person who spoke to him when he left the diary room.  It was makosi and she took bitchy pleasure in outing him and made him cry



Makosi is one evil bastard.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> So lets see...it gonna be Makosi and Vanessa most likely...
> 
> Kemal - Makosi
> Orleith - Makosi
> ...




I think it might be Orla and Makosi

Even if you're right I think Vanessa will be going!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 14, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> He'd never have been able to do that.
> 
> The little gobshite is utterly monotonous, he can't seem to get out of that god-awful squawky Home Counties drone.



Say what you like about Eugene, he's one of the most decent people in there.


----------



## chio (Jul 14, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> Say what you like about Eugene, he's one of the most decent people in there.



Can't stand the man, he makes me cringe intolerably.

(Gives us people with Asperger's a bad name, like.)


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

A female housemate leaving is certain - we know that much.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 14, 2005)

I've thought this a while back, and said a few posts back.... but I'll explain now why I think Anthoney will win.

I don't know if Anthoney idealised a few images or attitudes he'd like to adhere to when he was asked to join Big Brother, and accepted, but whatever - he's certainly not fucking anything up.

The bloke is top. He doesn't bitch, he's genuinely nice, he speaks a lot of sense... he says everything at the right time. All of the other house mates have bad things to say about each other, he doesn't... Craig said so himself the other day when he said "the bloke hasn't got a bad word to say about anyone". If you look at the daily shows everyday then you'll see that Anthoney has never said anything directly bad about anyone. He's a bubbly, engimatic, smiley character and doesn't feel sorry for himself and does things to the best of his ability - you could see he was pissed off about the bikes thing and how much it meant to him, wheras Craig was basically laughing off their abysmal performance. The guy is just sound. He's got to win. Any thoughts? I'm so sure I'm seriously considering betting on it. Alas, the GBP don't see the right qualities in people.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> I've thought this a while back, and said a few posts back.... but I'll explain now why I think Anthoney will win.
> 
> I don't know if Anthoney idealised a few images or attitudes he'd like to adhere to when he was asked to join Big Brother, and accepted, but whatever - he's certainly not fucking anything up.
> 
> The bloke is top. He doesn't bitch, he's genuinely nice, he speaks a lot of sense... he says everything at the right time. All of the other house mates have bad things to say about each other, he doesn't... Craig said so himself the other day when he said "the bloke hasn't got a bad word to say about anyone". If you look at the daily shows everyday then you'll see that Anthoney has never said anything directly bad about anyone. He's a bubbly, engimatic, smiley character and doesn't feel sorry for himself and does things to the best of his ability - you could see he was pissed off about the bikes thing and how much it meant to him, wheras Craig was basically laughing off their abysmal performance. The guy is just sound. He's got to win. Any thoughts? I'm so sure I'm seriously considering betting on it. Alas, the GBP don't see the right qualities in people.




My only thoughts are that he is a bit thick.

If Eugene is Alan Partridge then Anfony is Tim 'Nice but Dim'


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Can't stand the man, he makes me cringe intolerably.
> 
> (Gives us people with Asperger's a bad name, like.)




Are you saying you have Aspergers?

Do you think Eugene has Aspergers? - I have always thought so.


----------



## kea (Jul 14, 2005)

anthony's attitude towards women deeply concerns me.
i would rather makosi won than him.
hmmm maybe not ... 

WON'T SOMEONE JUST DO SOMETHING WORTHY OF WINNING, FERCHRISSAKES?!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> anthony's attitude towards women deeply concerns me.
> i would rather makosi won than him.
> hmmm maybe not ...
> 
> WON'T SOMEONE JUST DO SOMETHING WORTHY OF WINNING, FERCHRISSAKES?!




That is definitely his weak point.


----------



## chio (Jul 14, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Are you saying you have Aspergers?
> 
> Do you think Eugene has Aspergers? - I have always thought so.



I do - but I don't sit and drone on about washing machines in a whiny irritating voice. If I didn't say it (and I don't make a point of doing so!), no one would notice I was any "different", to be honest.

I'd say he did - partly from the fact that he seems to have difficulty telling when everyone's cringing and wants him to shut up, partly from the fact that he goes on about inane and obscure dross all the time, and partly from the fact that he's got a degree in radio transmitter engineering.


----------



## chio (Jul 14, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Oh, what a surprise.
> 
> Chio thinks he has Aspergers.
> 
> Anyone else like to jump on the bandwagon?



I've been diagnosed. 

No, I'm not going to give you any proof.

You can fuck off now, you whiny, irritating little fucking cunt.


----------



## chio (Jul 14, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, whatever.
> 
> Attention seeking as usual.



Reported.

Words fail me.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> I do - but I don't sit and drone on about washing machines in a whiny irritating voice. If I didn't say it (and I don't make a point of doing so!), no one would notice I was any "different", to be honest.
> 
> I'd say he did - partly from the fact that he seems to have difficulty telling when everyone's cringing and wants him to shut up, partly from the fact that he goes on about inane and obscure dross all the time, and partly from the fact that he's got a degree in radio transmitter engineering.




I have a good friend who has mild Aspergers syndrome, most people would not notice, I am able to see it more because I know him very well. He is very arty though not techy at all.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Oh, what a surprise.
> 
> Chio thinks he has Aspergers.
> 
> Anyone else like to jump on the bandwagon?




Are you suggesting Chio is lying - that would be an odd thing to lie about!


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 14, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> You can fuck off now, you whiny, irritating little fucking cunt.



Unacceptable personal abuse.

*post reported*


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> If we assume Orla and Makosi are up (based on AOL poll)
> 
> If we further assume the whole group decide who goes publicly i.e not as a secret ballot,
> 
> ...


I read on DS that this week you could vote as much as you wanted on the AOL poll whereas previous weeks you could only vote once so I'm not gonna pay too much attenmtion to that this week. Every other poll suggests Makosi and Vanessa by a long way


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 14, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Yeah, yeah, whatever.
> 
> Attention seeking as usual.



Why don't you fuck off you whiny attention seeking cow? Do you get some perverse pleasure from being a total bitch to everyone? Why would someone "jump on the bandwagon" when it comes to Aspergers? It's hardly cool is it?

In a community it'd be unusual if everyone got along. Still though, this place would definately benefit without your repugnant self.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> Vanetha is a snotty nosed nasal bunged playground bitch and doesn't deliver anything in the looks department.


Fair enuf she might have no personality and be quite boring an like her food (who doesn't?!) but how can you say she isn't good lookin?! They were all good lookin this year thats why they got on!!


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 14, 2005)

No, you fuck off.

If you read back through the thread, you will see that chio started the snide remarks about me.

He's been having little digs for a few weeks now.

@ ich bin ein mod or whatever he's called


----------



## chio (Jul 14, 2005)

If I'd wanted this kind of shite, I'd have stayed on at high school darling


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think it might be Orla and Makosi
> 
> Even if you're right I think Vanessa will be going!


Yea I'm inclined to think that in that scenario Anthony and Craig would vote for Vanessa to leave. However, that does leave us with the possibility of Makosi having to listen to some people nominate her! (if they have to do it in front of their faces...be interesting to see how they have planned it out)


----------



## smurkey (Jul 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Fair enuf she might have no personality and be quite boring an like her food (who doesn't?!) but how can you say she isn't good lookin?! They were all good lookin this year thats why they got on!!



She was marco's flat mate from last year's big bro, he told her what the producers look for, hence she got on. 

p.s. imo Vanetha is NOT good looking.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I read on DS that this week you could vote as much as you wanted on the AOL poll whereas previous weeks you could only vote once so I'm not gonna pay too much attenmtion to that this week. Every other poll suggests Makosi and Vanessa by a long way



Ok in that case

In a public viewed quick vote I think they will vote out in the following way

Craig - Makosi
Derek - Vanessa
Orla - Makosi
Eugene - Vanessa
Science - Vanessa
Kemal - Vanessa
Anfony - Vanessa

Because of peer pressure they may all go for Vanessa when they see the way the wind is blowing.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 14, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> No, you fuck off.
> 
> If you read back through the thread, you will see that chio started the snide remarks about me.
> 
> ...


 I've read enough of your posts on here over the years to see you for exactly what you are. A vile excuse for a human


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow, for a minute there I thought I was on the BB thread!

Must have wandered into the Middle East forum by mistake!!


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 14, 2005)

Vanetha is good looking....???   I think you need to get out more, or switch channels. She is ordinary, and that is not even being bitchy.

Can you imagine snogging her, you might find a random snot down your gob (eeewww)....

I second Eugene being a nice guy...he wouldn't know how to have an agenda if it hit him in the gob.

Kemal to win


----------



## exosculate (Jul 14, 2005)

will People Leave The Personal Arguments Off This Thread


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 14, 2005)

I will, but chio started it - see post 3190.


----------



## kea (Jul 14, 2005)

they can't POSSIBLY make them decide who goes publicly. they simply can't. they must be aware of the vast quantities of dissatisfaction sloshing around among regular BB watchers with this year's series so far. surely even they can't be stupid enough to think that getting people to decide publicly is going to be considered acceptable?!


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Jul 14, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I will, but chio started it - see post 3190.


 FFS


----------



## smurkey (Jul 14, 2005)

childish really


----------



## chio (Jul 14, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> they can't POSSIBLY make them decide who goes publicly. they simply can't. they must be aware of the vast quantities of dissatisfaction sloshing around among regular BB watchers with this year's series so far. surely even they can't be stupid enough to think that getting people to decide publicly is going to be considered acceptable?!



The way the Geordie bloke narrating goes, "and they'll be choosing who goes... LIVE!" suggests that they'll all be sat in the living room and asked to vote publicly ...


----------



## smurkey (Jul 14, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> The way the Geordie bloke narrating goes, "and they'll be choosing who goes... LIVE!" suggests that they'll all be sat in the living room and asked to vote publicly ...



you catch on quick mate


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Ok in that case
> 
> In a public viewed quick vote I think they will vote out in the following way
> 
> ...


I think the key thing is whether or not there will be a secret ballot. If they do it in front of everyone then two problems arise...first is as you mention peer pressure (which will work in Makosi's favour) and second is that it depends who votes first. Actually it'd prob be in alphabetical order so we'd have maybe a couple of votes for Vanessa which would set them all off (eg not voting for someone they thought might still be in the house and would nominate them next week) Also, it is very possible as was mentioned on DS that having that sprung on them like that might make them not want to do it! You can imagine them sat round waiting for someone to be evicted by Davina and instead hearing her say "Anthony, chose Vanessa or Makosi to go!" esp when it comes to Kamel!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> Vanetha is good looking....???   I think you need to get out more, or switch channels. She is ordinary, and that is not even being bitchy.
> 
> Can you imagine snogging her,


Mmmmm...yea!



> you might find a random snot down your gob (eeewww)....


Had to ruin the moment didn't ya!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> The way the Geordie bloke narrating goes, "and they'll be choosing who goes... LIVE!" suggests that they'll all be sat in the living room and asked to vote publicly ...


Nah that could easily mean live in the diary room. I suspect they would love to do it with em all sat round but I dont think they would take the chance of it backfiring (ie refusniks) on the live show. If they did it in the diary room people would vote, easy as. In front of everyone else, there's always that risk...


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 14, 2005)

I bet Vanessa has a secret area of the house where she blows her nose, and a bagful of snots come out....green ones.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 15, 2005)

Geri on a 24 hour ban for giving chio a hard time about his disability. Dimmest of views about this.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

Hold on hold on!

CyberRose just had a brainstorm!!!

We're looking at who the HMs are gonna evict from the totally wrong perspective! Think about it this way - they are all in the house to win £100,000. That is what is at the front of their minds all the way through...if they get the chance to increase their chances of winning what makes you think they wouldn't take it?! Every single person in that house must realise Makosi is the biggest threat out of her and Vanessa, so why would they vote to keep the biggest threat in the house?! Money money money! Thats what they are thinking about or they wouldn't have gone in!

Probly wont turn out that way but I just keep thinkin of all the ways Makosi can be booted out!

Actually, after reading a thread on DS, I wouldn't be too bothered in Makosi stayed in as she will certainly hear people booing her and she will know she got the most, or second tomost votes. It will be fun to see how much more unpopular she will become as she tries to redeem herself by crying in the diary room every day ensuring she gets a god-damn good booing when she finally does get out! I love nothing more than a good booing!! And plenty of people to get booed tomoz!

On another note...apparently Craig might have sussed whats goin on tomoz as saying what if we aren't up but the others are. Also, apparently some people (who can only be described as cunts if its true) have shouted summat over the wall and is suspected they tried to tell the HMs what was happenin tomoz!


----------



## al (Jul 15, 2005)

what's a 'tomoz'?...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Hold on hold on!
> 
> CyberRose just had a brainstorm!!!
> 
> ...



I think your theory holds more water if its a secret ballot.

Bloody out of order if they have heard shouts from outside. How did they get near enough?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I think your theory holds more water if its a secret ballot.
> 
> Bloody out of order if they have heard shouts from outside. How did they get near enough?


Dunno just read it on the DS forum that they had heard people shouting stuff (but thankfully they didn't hear what they said)


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

al said:
			
		

> what's a 'tomoz'?...


Never heard of a mobile phone!?!?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 15, 2005)

Righto - managed to get cash on both Vanetha and Makosi at decent odds. Cashback (and a warm glow) if Vanetha goes, but if the housemates have any sense or desire to win they'll take the chance to vote Makosi out - which will be a nice little earner. Hopefully.


----------



## pk (Jul 15, 2005)

Fuck the lot of them.

Even Orlaith is boring in spite of her looks.

This thread has more tantrums than the BB house, and is more entertaining TBH.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 15, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Geri on a 24 hour ban for giving chio a hard time about his disability. Dimmest of views about this.


Just to clarify...I deleted Geri's posts initially, but as they carried on, I decided a 24 hour ban might concentrate her mind towards the subject of disability awareness.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> but how can you say she isn't good lookin?!


 Sorry...each to their own and all that, but...*hurg...hurgg...heurrrRRRR - * 






She looks like Sarah Jessica Parker after being hit on the head by an anvil; she talks (if talking's the correct description, which I sorely doubt) like a horse after being hit on the head by a light aircraft.   Wibble.






			
				CyberRose said:
			
		

> They were all good lookin this year thats why they got on!!


Lesley, anyone?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Just to clarify...I deleted Geri's posts initially, but as they carried on, I decided a 24 hour ban might concentrate her mind towards the subject of disability awareness.


 No warning to desist? Just a straight ban. I don't think that's really consistent with the treatment handed out to other posters. Esp with the stupid personal abuse that's been slung back and forth on this thread. Still, nearly over.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 15, 2005)

Do you think I would read an entire Big Brother thread? Sheesh! 
Anyone who has been on this site for more than a few months should know that if you really really want to piss Mrs M off, just show an ignorant attitude about disability and I'll oblige by being massively pissed off.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2005)

Masively pissed off and inconsistent. It's done though. I'm not making a thing of it. It happened. End of it.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 15, 2005)

It's only 24 hours....she'll live.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2005)

Yep. It's no big thing.


----------



## Thomson (Jul 15, 2005)

Vanessa is looking more and more like some kind of mutated bug with those pink sunglasses. As for Orlaith...don't get me started!
Loved the fact that Eugene managed to break the trampoline and didn't even get his leotard the right way round though.


----------



## Relahni (Jul 15, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> It's only 24 hours....she'll live.



But will we?

What am I going to do without threads like "Wearing shorts in the Summer - do you?"    

I think Mrs Magpie has done the right thing.  Geri was acting like a kid.

She's been suitably punished.  

Have actually been watching this utter rubbish the last few days (BB that is)....

Views haven't changed on it!

It is the modern day Prisoner Cell block H.......


----------



## kea (Jul 15, 2005)

Thomson said:
			
		

> Vanessa is looking more and more like some kind of mutated bug with those pink sunglasses.




  do you think they've become actually implanted on her face?! maybe she can't take them off ... 
cyberrose - i reckon you're right IF they're deciding in the privacy of the diary room.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2005)

...and here come the cowards.

Songs with puddings in the lyrics 

Bill and Ben

"Has anyone watched the new Bill and Ben.

Excellent viewing. Worth phoning up your works with some bollocks excuse that you'll be in late.

It's on at 8.45 every week day!"

Class threads.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 15, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Geri on a 24 hour ban for giving chio a hard time about his disability. Dimmest of views about this.



But she didnt actually give him a hard time about it though did she? she just questioned his claim to have it.

Which given the amount of shit she's been taking off chio imo its pretty unfair she's been banned.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 15, 2005)

Jesus, just give it a rest Butchers. Geri was out of line and got a very short ban.  

...You're acting like a right Craig with all this 'it's so unfair' whining and petty score settling...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 15, 2005)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Jesus, just give it a rest Butchers. Geri was out of line and got a very short ban.
> 
> ...You're acting like a right Craig with all this 'it's so unfair' whining and petty score settling...


 I'm not whining. I don't care either way - i'm not arguing about the ban. But who likes cowards who wait for people to get banned before getting their digs in - and on such a flimsy basis. Every banning draws them out from under their rocks.


----------



## newbie (Jul 15, 2005)

tarannau said:
			
		

> a right Craig




like it.  If he wasn't so utterly ephermeral that might slide into the language.

In real life I'd be getting as far from dear Craig as possible, but there's a peculiar fascination watching a grown man with the emotional stability of a five year old.


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2005)

back to bb then 

its shit, I have to say its shit 

I can't abide anyone in there, no one is worth a vote, they are all horrid people 

I watched last nights BB on C4 and apart from admiring science for doing the swimming task if its true he can't swim I just can't stand them


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 15, 2005)

Erm...sorry to interrupt the arguement.

I was out last night. What happened on BB?


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2005)

it was the bb games, with synchronised swimming (science and orlaith), rythmic gymnastics (makosi and derek), cycling (craig and anthony) and trampolining (vanessa and eugene)

it was shit 

craig didn't do enough laps so they failed and he promptly blamed everyone else (I'd have slapped him by now), the swimmers did well but not great (but if rumours are to be believed science can't swim), the gymnastics made us see derek in lycra   and the tramploning was a shambolic mess with eugene breaking it


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> it was the bb games, with synchronised swimming (science and orlaith), rythmic gymnastics (makosi and derek), cycling (craig and anthony) and trampolining (vanessa and eugene)
> 
> it was shit
> 
> craig didn't do enough laps so they failed and he promptly blamed everyone else (I'd have slapped him by now), the swimmers did well but not great (but if rumours are to be believed science can't swim), the gymnastics made us see derek in lycra   and the tramploning was a shambolic mess with eugene breaking it




And they failed - which is the important thing - so no budget hardly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> ...and here come the cowards.
> 
> Songs with puddings in the lyrics
> 
> ...



I don't get this post


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2005)

they didn't just fail though did they, they fucked up royally 

how can you not count 10 laps of the track 

though the mental image of derek in that lycra suit is staying longer than it should


----------



## kea (Jul 15, 2005)

eugene and vanessa clearly practiced A LOT beforehand. not. 
not that i blame eugene, mind, vanessa clearly preferred sitting on her arse eating.


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2005)

I can;t find anything I like about any of them excoet that kemal makes me laugh when hes not being a moody queen

I have no respect for any of the women in there

craig I really want to slap  he drives me nuts with his whining

anthony is a vacuous waste of space

derek does make me laugh but has more begative points than positive

science I wish would just let things drop, and tone the voice down

this is the first year where I don't care


----------



## Belushi (Jul 15, 2005)

Craig and Anthonys love story is the only thing keeping me viewing.


----------



## newbie (Jul 15, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> I can't abide anyone in there, no one is worth a vote, they are all horrid people




no, they're not all horrid people.  In the same way that a message board can expose aspects of posters personalities that are well hidden in normal aquaintance- or friend-ships, the microscopic examination of those people, by both themselves and by us, reveals and magnifies behaviours which are actually entirely unremarkable.

So V has a nasal voice, or Science an ego the size of a planet, or Orlaith is incredibly vain, we all know people like that, hell we are all like that, one way or another.  There isn't a single personality trait exposed in there that doesn't apply to me or someone I know well (well, tbh I don't know anyone with quite the interface to the world that Kemal has, but that's just my sheltered life).

As others have said, this thread is as entertaining as the house itself- every little crack about someone being thick, or ugly, or scheming, or snide reveals as much about the poster as it does about the housemate.  And we're not all horrid... are we?


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2005)

nope I can't stand them I'm sorry

I don't doubt that some of their traits i possess too, but in comparison to other years I don't have any time for this lot (save for one or two that merely annoy occasionally rather than the majority of the time)

Its not a natural environment and I've probably seen more to them than I do many of my friends due to this but I'm sorry, I don't like them

so yes, I am horrid to someone, that issue doesn't worry me


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Craig and Anthonys love story is the only thing keeping me viewing.


i'm a bit creeped out by it


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2005)

*disclaimer

though having said all that I reserve the right to change my mind


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

newbie said:
			
		

> no, they're not all horrid people.  In the same way that a message board can expose aspects of posters personalities that are well hidden in normal aquaintance- or friend-ships, the microscopic examination of those people, by both themselves and by us, reveals and magnifies behaviours which are actually entirely unremarkable.
> 
> So V has a nasal voice, or Science an ego the size of a planet, or Orlaith is incredibly vain, we all know people like that, hell we are all like that, one way or another.  There isn't a single personality trait exposed in there that doesn't apply to me or someone I know well (well, tbh I don't know anyone with quite the interface to the world that Kemal has, but that's just my sheltered life).
> 
> As others have said, this thread is as entertaining as the house itself- every little crack about someone being thick, or ugly, or scheming, or snide reveals as much about the poster as it does about the housemate.  And we're not all horrid... are we?




See what your saying. And of course we're not all perfect. But the producers have picked a bunch of people that exemplify very exagerated caricatures of average people. So they are far more annoying than the average and far easier to chastise.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> Craig and Anthonys love story is the only thing keeping me viewing.




It has excellent comedy value.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I don't get this post



I presume if you click on the links there'll be some shit threads that Relahni started, as he was taking the piss out of Geri's threads.

I don't think any of it was that bad-natured though.

On big brother, haven't watched it, but really looking forward to tonight and Makosi finding out she's one of the two least popular housemates. I really want Vanessa to go though.


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2005)

yes sorry I didn't put that bit  - I agree with what your saying newbie in principle


----------



## kea (Jul 15, 2005)

i agree with aqua. i can't help wondering whether part of the reason why this year's lot all seem so unlikable is because the producers deliberately started off with all this 'bad Big Brother' hype, about how evil BB was going to be this year. the early 'secret tasks' etc created an atmosphere of distrust and suspicion among the housemates, which fuelled the inevitable division into different posses, and imo has had a lasting effect on the house - the main reason i don't like any of them is the atmosphere of bitchiness and nastiness and cruelty in there. 
in previous years there were always rows and bitchiness, but there were also things that made you smile, that endeared certain housemates to you and made you like them. i just can't see any of that this year, and i suspect it's at least partly because they seem to be having a lot less FUN than before. which i attribute to the initial 'philosophy' of nastiness by the producers.


----------



## *factotum* (Jul 15, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> it was the bb games, with synchronised swimming (science and orlaith), rythmic gymnastics (makosi and derek), cycling (craig and anthony) and trampolining (vanessa and eugene)
> 
> it was shit
> 
> craig didn't do enough laps so they failed and he promptly blamed everyone else (I'd have slapped him by now), the swimmers did well but not great (but if rumours are to be believed science can't swim), the gymnastics made us see derek in lycra   and the tramploning was a shambolic mess with eugene breaking it


To me it didnt seem like he could swim, simply because he really didnt look comfortable in the water at all, especially when he had to go underwater - his face when he did the first somersault(sp?) poor thing!! Thought it was a bit mean making him do it, if he can swim!!!


----------



## Boogie Boy (Jul 15, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> Vanetha is a snotty nosed nasal bunged playground bitch and doesn't deliver anything in the looks department. Japanese prisoners of war would feel tortured having to listen to her drivel on, that voice!!!! She has the intellectual capacity of a newt, I've never heard her talk about anything other than the people in there. I don't think her brain can encompass anything further out of the "gossip" hemosphere she self confesses to loving so much. Added to that the fact that she's one big loafter, eats and sleeps all day, naaaaaahhhhh..... I'd rather scrape big forks down huge dinner plates. Not my cup of tea, but each to their own



Which is why when I made my original point I did say that her absolute physical attractiveness was somewhat lessened when she began to open her mouth and speak.

BB


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2005)

Ich bin ein Mod said:
			
		

> Why don't you fuck off you whiny attention seeking cow? Do you get some perverse pleasure from being a total bitch to everyone? Why would someone "jump on the bandwagon" when it comes to Aspergers? It's hardly cool is it?
> 
> In a community it'd be unusual if everyone got along. Still though, this place would definately benefit without your repugnant self.


1. If you look at her profile you'll see she's already been banned (I don't know why as I wasn't involved). She'll be back in 13 hours.

2. This kind of personal abuse doesn't really help.

3. Play nice everyone! Please!

4. If everyone keeps up the mod-bothering, reported-post generating abuse, then I'l have no choice but to ban Big Brother threads. And I'd love to do that, so be sure not to give me a good excuse!


----------



## kea (Jul 15, 2005)

erm ed i think that post was made before geri was banned.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> erm ed i think that post was made before geri was banned.


Grr!
I only just got the reported post.
Double Grr!


Triple grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## aqua (Jul 15, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> 3. Play nice everyone! Please!



some of us always play nicely


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Wibble.Lesley, anyone?


Lesley was only the 'ugly one' by default! She was still fit!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2005)

You gotta be joking!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> You gotta be joking!


There was a photo of her on her 'website' where she was lookin pretty fit!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

Anyway, I think people are missing the point saying BB is crap cos all the people are horrid. Thats why this year is so good!!!

We dont wanna see 12 people fannying around being nice to each other! We wanna see 12 people we absolutely hate! Thats the whole point! If they were all nice and didn't bitch then I wouldn't get to see any booings and then I'd probably go out on Friday night instead!


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> They were all good lookin this year thats why they got on!!



Craig????


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Craig????


I was talkin bout the girls! (And no that does not include Craig!)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> There was a photo of her on her 'website' where she was lookin pretty fit!



Yeah, but which would you rather believe - a photo or reality?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> We dont wanna see 12 people fannying around being nice to each other! !



yeh. that was big brother 4 and it was shit.


----------



## J77 (Jul 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Dunno she's got a bit of a piggy features thing goin on with her face, nice tits tho!


Her tits look awful.

When she came in she was banging on about a professional job, I'd ask for my money back if I was her


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

There's been a bit of a debate over on DS as to whether Makosi is a mole...

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=250944

Then today a message appeared in the garden saying "There is a mole in the big brother house" http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=1245

We all know Makosi has been giving Kemal that impression and now she is giving it to Vanessa http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=1249

They think on DS that BB is pissed off with Makosi for giving it away (to Kemal) that she is a mole and now want her out (after all, if she is a mole she cant win anyway) If they do want her out, and that they know that she will be one of the two up, then that message may be an attempt to make sure the house mates vote for her and not Vanessa (as they would think as Kemal "knows" he would let everyone else know and therefore they would all vote her out) An other explanation is that it is to throw them off the scent of tonight (as Makosi, Orleith, Vanessa and Kemal seemed to have had it sussed) as they might think that the message is the second lie (which would mean that they would have to put a mole into the house, like a real mole or toy or summat!)


----------



## J77 (Jul 15, 2005)

Vanessa's gotta be the mole.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 15, 2005)

Makosi also hinted to Anthony that she was a mole the other day. I dont think she is but I think shes shot herself in the foot by hinting to the other housemates she is.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2005)

Why do people think there's a mole? What purpose would it serve?
What's the point of a mole when there's 24 surveillance?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

Vanessa 6 - 5  	 	 	
Makosi 	13 - 8 			
Orlaith 7 - 2 			
Science 12 - 1 			
Eugene 	12 - 1 			
Derek 	28 - 1 			


Latest Paddy Power odds - looking like Vanessa is out.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Why do people think there's a mole? What purpose would it serve?
> What's the point of a mole when there's 24 surveillance?


To stir things up so its not boring like other series have been!

Also, Big Brother left that message on the garden telling them there was a mole. that cant be a lie as Big Brother has already told its two lies so either there is a mole (one of the contestants) or there is a mole digging up the garden! Either way, it looks designed to ensure Makosi is voted out


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2005)

They don't need a mole to do this - they just pick crazy housemates


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> To stir things up so its not boring like other series have been!
> 
> Also, Big Brother left that message on the garden telling them there was a mole. that cant be a lie as Big Brother has already told its two lies so either there is a mole (one of the contestants) or there is a mole digging up the garden! Either way, it looks designed to ensure Makosi is voted out




How do we know one of the housemates didn't write it?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

I think Makosi is just pretending. Making herself and kemal look silly.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 15, 2005)

They'll put a mole (as in the animal) into the house. I guarantee it.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> They'll put a mole (as in the animal) into the house. I guarantee it.



I was thinking that - else it would be a third lie.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 15, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I was thinking that - else it would be a third lie.



Surely one of the lies could've been that there were gonna be 2 lies?


----------



## pk (Jul 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Lesley was only the 'ugly one' by default! She was still fit!



You must be joking.

Are you on crack? She made me feel physically sick.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2005)

Eeeuuuurgghhh! He chest looks like the Mitchell brothers trapped in a drain!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

Actually, I very much doubt that even if there were a mole, BB would never admit it otherwise it would be the end of the series - nobody would be bothered about it any more if they knew it was a fix. 

Suppose it could have been written by one of the HMs but then surely that person would have recieved a warning for writing stuff (and someone would have seen as there would be no reason to edit that out if it had nowt to do with BB)


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 15, 2005)

C'mon , she's every thing a big bad wolf could want


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> You must be joking.
> 
> Are you on crack? She made me feel physically sick.


Do you think Makosi is fit?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> C'mon , she's every thing a big bad wolf could want


How funny would it have been if BB had written "Bad Wolf" on the mirror instead of stuff about a mole!!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Do you think Makosi is fit?




More so than Leslie - I'm with PK here. Not because Leslie is large but because she has no taste or decorum.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 15, 2005)

Can YOU spot the difference? 

If I wasn't down to my last tenner, odds of 15/2 on Kemal would look very tempting.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 15, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> You must be joking.
> 
> Are you on crack? She made me feel physically sick.



Likewise. "Put it away!", I said. Uggghhhhh!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 15, 2005)

More like Bingo:


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

God I love Fridays!!

Two big packs of Doritos and a big jar of salsa, sit down at 8 and dont move until 24 has finished! A few spliffs, the peace and quiet of being on my own in the house! Bliss!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> the peace and quiet of being on my own in the house! Bliss!



They've all been evacuated, you fool. RUN!!!   


Anyway, Vanetha or Makosi OUT. C'mon, girls, make me rich! I'll be working tonight, but i'll sneak a glance at ten. 

Anyone know if there's an extended prog tonight?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

False alarm ppl!

It was a stuffed toy mole after all!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> They've all been evacuated, you fool. RUN!!!


But I can get a better view from my window and I need summat to do until 8pm when the telly starts!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 15, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Anyone know if there's an extended prog tonight?



I doubt it, they won't want to mess up their Friday night schedule.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

Davina "thinks" they are gonna be voting people out in front of each other!

Could have gone in Makosi's favour had there not been the message about a mole so lets just hope they dont find the toy!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 15, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> 4. If everyone keeps up the mod-bothering, reported-post generating abuse, then I'l have no choice but to ban Big Brother threads. And I'd love to do that, so be sure not to give me a good excuse!



Noooooooooooooo!     How will I live?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Davina "thinks" they are gonna be voting people out in front of each other!
> 
> Could have gone in Makosi's favour had there not been the message about a mole so lets just hope they dont find the toy!



Kemal is bound to vote Makosi, using the opportunity to expose her as the "mole". I wouldn't be surprised if she goes tonight.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

Dermot is saying "I reckon there must be a contingency plan to stop a mutiny" which suggests to me there is (surely he'd know!!) 

Probly be told they'll be evicted if they refuse (or be up next week)


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Eeeuuuurgghhh! He chest looks like the Mitchell brothers trapped in a drain!



haha, quote of the season!


----------



## chio (Jul 15, 2005)

Is Derek cynically playing to the Sun-reader audience with that asylum seeker rubbish?


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 15, 2005)

Craig's getting creepier by the minute.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Is Derek cynically playing to the Sun-reader audience with that asylum seeker rubbish?


That was hillarious!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

Hmmmmm...

Maybe I'd like Vanessa to go now as she looked like she was absolutely brickin it! Six years I've been waiting for such a deverstating booing that we might actually see a BB contestant break down in tears when evicted!


----------



## newbie (Jul 15, 2005)

yup, you're disfunctional enough to apply next year


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Is Derek cynically playing to the Sun-reader audience with that asylum seeker rubbish?




Yes and he's been doing it all the time - very odd





That was quality - I love it V or M out fecking brilliant.


----------



## chio (Jul 15, 2005)

They're doing it in the cruellest way possible


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> They're doing it in the cruellest way possible



Fecking bloody great innit.


----------



## Shirl (Jul 15, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> Fecking bloody great innit.


Get back to the party you bugger


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

Brilliant - told you they wouldn't publicly go for Makosi.


----------



## easy g (Jul 15, 2005)

harsh!


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh christ, this is quite uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## chio (Jul 15, 2005)

What was going on there; Makosi trying to walk?!


----------



## easy g (Jul 15, 2005)

yep...and the crowd as well


----------



## kea (Jul 15, 2005)

right that's it. what a pile of fucking shit. at least if it had been in the diary room there was a CHANCE of getting makosi out.   
and the way they did it - gone too far, imo.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Oh christ, this is quite uncomfortable viewing.


Yes, yes it is


----------



## Looby (Jul 15, 2005)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Get back to the party you bugger



 stalker


----------



## chio (Jul 15, 2005)

I have to say it was a bit grim - but then I don't reckon Vanessa should have been in there in the first place, she's only the same age as me and I'd not even consider applying for the thing ...


----------



## Shirl (Jul 15, 2005)

sparklefish said:
			
		

> stalker


Too late   I've had your drink and your shoes that you left in the kitchen


----------



## Masseuse (Jul 15, 2005)

Someone threw something at her!

Christ, some people.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 15, 2005)

And that's why I never watch on Friday nights. Too soft-hearted.


----------



## chio (Jul 15, 2005)

To be honest, she's had such an ineffectual presence in the house I can't think of anything for which people would feel strongly about her ...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

I don't like Makosi - but she is better value - good result.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jul 15, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Oh christ, this is quite uncomfortable viewing.




Yeah it must be if you keep having to turn round from watching the telly to post your running commentary here.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

Vanessa is such a plank.


----------



## kea (Jul 15, 2005)

gormless.


----------



## chio (Jul 15, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> gormless.



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122321


----------



## kea (Jul 15, 2005)




----------



## CyberRose (Jul 15, 2005)

What have you learned from your time in the house?

"Ermmmmmmmmmm"

"Ermmmmmmmmmm"

"Ermmmmmmmmmm"

"You do you think will win"

"Makosi!!"


----------



## madzone (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes, it was harsh but fuck her - she applied to be on a tv programme that's not known for it's kindness and compassion. 
Silly cow.
Loving the look on Makosis face as she realises the public might not be falling for her high school melodramatics.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 15, 2005)

well, that made for great viewing, but I think it was a bit too cruel.

milesy laughed the whole way through


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> well, that made for great viewing, but I think it was a bit too cruel.
> 
> milesy laughed the whole way through




Total comedy to me too.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What have you learned from your time in the house?
> 
> "Ermmmmmmmmmm"
> 
> ...




I knew Makosi would stay in.


----------



## *factotum* (Jul 15, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> well, that made for great viewing, but I think it was a bit too cruel.
> 
> milesy laughed the whole way through


Yea, think it was fab TV. Makosi and Orlaith faces when they got booed were brill!! But the highlight was Eugene getting all those cheers!!! His face was a picutre!!!
Eugene or Science to win!!!


----------



## mrskp (Jul 15, 2005)

i've got my paranoid head on tonight, i am VERY scared about this manipulation of the masses.  it was barbaric what they did to the poor girl, she didn't deserve that however much of a lazy fat cow she was (apologies to any lazy fat cows out there    )


----------



## Ann Tigonie (Jul 15, 2005)

rednblack said:
			
		

> i know loads of women who don't find the word bird offensive, in fact only certain activist types



However, the fact that it is offensive to some should surely give some pause for thought. Can we dismiss it out of hand because we don't feel it ourselves?  Apply that same argument to a disabled person objecting to being described in a way they might find offensive, or a person of a different race being referred to in a way they found offensive. We probably wouldn't dismiss their objections quite so readily. And we certainly wouldn't say that because not every person of ethnic origin or every person with disabilities finds a particular reference  offensive we can just dismiss & or deride the ones that do.

The second part of your post belies your attitude.  Activist type, what is that shorthand for I wonder? The "F" word, as in feminist perhaps. Or doesn't it have to be that extreme! Maybe its just a woman confident enough to say she finds something ojectionable? 

She wouldn't expect to be taken seriously by anyone but she can say it can't she?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2005)

mrskp said:
			
		

> i've got my paranoid head on tonight, i am VERY scared about this manipulation of the masses.  it was barbaric what they did to the poor girl, she didn't deserve that however much of a lazy fat cow she was (apologies to any lazy fat cows out there    )




Its a game show.


----------



## mrskp (Jul 15, 2005)

<<<shrugging shoulders smilie>>>>>>> i've had a few


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, get in there!

1000 posts, Vanetha out, and £200 in the BB bank.

I have to say, today was a good day


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 16, 2005)

Thank the great god of fuck that she hath gone. Amen.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 16, 2005)

I thought tonight was great. I love that Vanessa had a shite time and I love that Makosi knows she is hated.

Watch Makosi utterly change this week. Or leave. But probably change.


----------



## *factotum* (Jul 16, 2005)

flimsier said:
			
		

> I thought tonight was great. I love that Vanessa had a shite time and I love that Makosi knows she is hated.
> 
> Watch Makosi utterly change this week. Or leave. But probably change.


Yea I was thinking its going to be interesting this week seeing if she changes her ways at all....but I doubt she is I predict more fake crying and more tantrums....
Hope she out next week!!!


----------



## easy g (Jul 16, 2005)

Ann Tigonie said:
			
		

> However, the fact that it is offensive to some should surely give some pause for thought.



can I still say lass?


----------



## milesy (Jul 16, 2005)

oops.... didn't log milesy out


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 16, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> can I still say lass?


say what you like easy g, real burds don't give a shit


----------



## easy g (Jul 16, 2005)

:d


----------



## exosculate (Jul 16, 2005)

Get Makosi out she's a nasty nasty woman.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 16, 2005)

*factotum* said:
			
		

> Yea I was thinking its going to be interesting this week seeing if she changes her ways at all....but I doubt she is I predict more fake crying and more tantrums....
> Hope she out next week!!!


I was watchin the live feed last night and I can confirm Makosi is set to get even more hated! She spent all night in the loft proper bitching about Kemal to Orlaith (looks like her new best "mate") Thing is, Orlaith was being a right cow too, and at one point I almost hated her a much as Makosi for the stuff she was sayin about Derek (they were both saying he was a liar, cos he has crap clothes so therefore can't be posh) When I saw the eviction the last I saw of Makosi was her chasing up the stairs after Vanessa, I thought she was gonna go to! Then when I saw the live feed Makosi was there absolutely pissing herself about the whole insident! Apparently Makosi got 47% of the vote and Vanessa only got summat like 25% of the vote so (baring in mind Makosi will only keep on digging) next time she's up she's out - unless - she is up against Orlaith. I think the other housemates might all vote for her if she's not careful!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 16, 2005)

i thought that makosi's run for it was a bit of a show, trying to get some kind of sympathy for realising how disliked she is and not being able to cope, didn't take much to persuade her back in, and after saying if they had the choice that she'd go to vanessa, *sigh* she so nobel! [noble?]


----------



## exosculate (Jul 16, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I was watchin the live feed last night and I can confirm Makosi is set to get even more hated! She spent all night in the loft proper bitching about Kemal to Orlaith (looks like her new best "mate") Thing is, Orlaith was being a right cow too, and at one point I almost hated her a much as Makosi for the stuff she was sayin about Derek (they were both saying he was a liar, cos he has crap clothes so therefore can't be posh) When I saw the eviction the last I saw of Makosi was her chasing up the stairs after Vanessa, I thought she was gonna go to! Then when I saw the live feed Makosi was there absolutely pissing herself about the whole insident! Apparently Makosi got 47% of the vote and Vanessa only got summat like 25% of the vote so (baring in mind Makosi will only keep on digging) next time she's up she's out - unless - she is up against Orlaith. I think the other housemates might all vote for her if she's not careful!




She may not be up next time.

How will vote next time?

Anthony - Derek, Science
Craig - Derek, Kemal
Derek - Orlaigh, Science
Eugene - Craig, Makosi
Kemal - Orlaigh, Craig
Makosi - Orlaigh, Kemal
Orlaigh - Kemal, Makosi
Science - Orlaigh, Derek

I make that Kemal, Derek and Orlaigh up

And Orlaigh out.

Early days of course.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 16, 2005)

Orlaigh won't get nominated by Makosi or Science.

REgardless of what the girls are like I wouldn't like to watch it with one left.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 16, 2005)

Plus we need at least one double eviction at some point


----------



## warszawa (Jul 16, 2005)

What kind of prick refers to themselves in the third person ie Makosi and Science?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 16, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> What kind of prick refers to themselves in the third person ie Makosi and Science?


Er...the type that applies for BB?!


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 16, 2005)

Vanessa's eviction: Harsh but funny. It's her choice to go into the house and bitch continuosly. 

Makosi: Running up the stairs after Vanetha: Pathetic melodramatics. Like the pregnancy. Drama queen extraordinaire. Out Friday!!

Kemal: Even when he thought Vanetha was evicted 3 times, he voted for Makosi. The man has balls.


----------



## *factotum* (Jul 16, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> Vanessa's eviction: Harsh but funny. It's her choice to go into the house and bitch continuosly.
> 
> Makosi: Running up the stairs after Vanetha: Pathetic melodramatics. Like the pregnancy. Drama queen extraordinaire. Out Friday!!
> 
> Kemal: Even when he thought Vanetha was evicted 3 times, he voted for Makosi. The man has balls.


I thought that, because you just know he's so going to get it this week!!


----------



## spliffie (Jul 16, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> Vanessa's eviction: Harsh but funny. It's her choice to go into the house and bitch continuosly.
> 
> Makosi: Running up the stairs after Vanetha: Pathetic melodramatics. Like the pregnancy. Drama queen extraordinaire. Out Friday!!
> 
> Kemal: Even when he thought Vanetha was evicted 3 times, he voted for Makosi. The man has balls.



I was hoping she'd be reduced to tears and pelted with objects after leaving the BB House.  Disappointing.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jul 16, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> What kind of prick refers to themselves in the third person ie Makosi and Science?



It's a sign of an adopted persona... a character. It's a flaw and a weakness. And most of all, it's annoying.


----------



## *factotum* (Jul 16, 2005)

spliffie said:
			
		

> I was hoping she'd be reduced to tears and pelted with objects after leaving the BB House.  Disappointing.


Somebody did throw a ball at her.....




Not quite the same, but still!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 16, 2005)

I thought Vanessa was quite accurate and honest in her appraisal of herself which is more than can be said for most of them.

I hope the people chucking fruit at her got a kicking off the security.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 16, 2005)

Throwing stuff at housemates is well out of order.

Except if it was Lesley. Or Saskia. Or Maxwell. Or Craig.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 16, 2005)

Ay up it looks as if Makosi is having a *genuine* (  ) cry after the break!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 16, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Ay up it looks as if Makosi is having a *genuine* (  ) cry after the break!



nah, she's just a good actress. Looks to me like she's trying to win the public back by trying to make us feel sorry for her. Poor Makosi, nobody likes her, her only friend has left, Kamal doesn't like her anymore. Boo bloody hoo. Etc.


----------



## madzone (Jul 16, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Ay up it looks as if Makosi is having a *genuine* (  ) cry after the break!


Nah - no-one squeaks like that when they're really crying. She's a fekkin fake.


----------



## Ann Tigonie (Jul 17, 2005)

*"Real birds don't give a shit" - apparently*




			
				easy g said:
			
		

> can I still say lass?



I consider myself a lass @ heart & would probably take it as a compliment to be described as a bird   I'm not keen on being referred to as a "lady" & positively bristle if someone calls me "madam", especially if they use a supercillious tone while they're doing it. 

I'm more interested in the general point I ineptly tried to make than a particular reference.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jul 17, 2005)

Ann Tigonie said:
			
		

> I consider myself a lass @ heart & would probably take it as a compliment to be described as a bird   I'm not keen on being referred to as a "lady" & positively bristle if someone calls me "madam", especially if they use a supercillious tone while they're doing it.
> 
> I'm more interested in the general point I ineptly tried to make than a particular reference.



It's about context, isn't it?

After all, what you're saying is that I need to take into account her use of lamguage, but she doesn't have to take mine.

That's not very progressive, is it? Surely it's better to work out what someone means rather than focus on what they say?

Babe.


----------



## Ann Tigonie (Jul 17, 2005)

OriginalSinner said:
			
		

> It's about context, isn't it?
> 
> After all, what you're saying is that I need to take into account her use of lamguage, but she doesn't have to take mine.




No that's not what I'm saying at all & I've no idea how you to arrived at that conclusion. What we say & the way we say it is what creates the meaning.


----------



## oisleep (Jul 17, 2005)

*cunts...*

We like to fuck and shag, we're not into making love
But I hope that she'd admit that we've done all of the above.
I've got a cock or sometimes willy, I'm referred to as her bird,
And she's usually got a fanny, rarely any other word,
Though you might've heard a pie once, or a bum-not-back-but-front,
Or maybe the odd snatch, but never once a cunt.
She only uses that word when it's Scottish for amigo,
Or to punctuate a sentence when deflating my wee ego.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 17, 2005)

*That sounds about right*

heh heh heh


----------



## OriginalSinner (Jul 17, 2005)

Ann Tigonie said:
			
		

> No that's not what I'm saying at all & I've no idea how you to arrived at that conclusion. What we say & the way we say it is what creates the meaning.



I arrived at that conclusion from your previous post where you said if a person finds a word offensive we shouldn't dismiss it as their problem.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 17, 2005)

Don't get me wrong, I love science but God hhe is infuriating how he garbles on day after day after day after day after day! oooops! Sorry I'm becoming Science
How would YOU get through to him?
Me, if I was in da house would gather all the other house mates and ask BB for a straight jacket and some duct tape, grab him, stuff him in it, cover his mouth and quietly talk to him about how to win an arguement.
If there is one thing that will be the undoing of Science it his mouth. I feel after todays argument over food ( maybe they should have listened to Roberto after all eh?) he will be up for eviction every week from now.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 17, 2005)

Anthony's date with Big Brother was class. He might be shallow and a little bit chauvinist, but he keeps growing on me!


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 17, 2005)

Ditto, I really want to dislike Anfony for his closeness to Maxwell and Saskia but he seems like a good lad really. Apart from his strange affinity with Craig...

Love the way he ate everything, oysters, pina colade, champagne, strawberries, and didn't puke up...


----------



## mrskp (Jul 17, 2005)

wish kamal would give the fecking bitch a slap right now.


----------



## mrskp (Jul 18, 2005)

go science, go science.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 18, 2005)

Betting update time:

Orla still fav to be evicted, but events in the house seem to be moving quite fast today as HMs forge last-minute alliances before noms on monday. No money on her at all now and she may even escape being nominated at this rate.

Makosi seems to be self-destructing tonight, and there's suddenly a lot of money on her to go. HMs heard how unpopular she was on friday and she isn't dealing with the reality of the situation very well.
Science may well be nominated now - he's been a-screaming and a-shouting again tonight, alienating all his new-found friends. His only saving grace may be that HMs heard the cheers for him on friday, know he won against Maxwell, and won't bother wasting a vote on him to go. Lots of money on him too.

In conclusion:

It's probably between Orla, Makosi and Science, but the night is young and any further kick-offs could change things rapidly.

Cool...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 18, 2005)

Further update: Science WILL be nominated this week, and possibly lynched too by the looks of things.
Jeez, this is the first time in weeks I've actually watched live and it's ugly as hell: Craig is slow death, Ant is smug and stupid, Kemal is a joke and Derek is possibly the worst of them all.
Vile 'entertainment' tonight, I'm afraid...


----------



## J77 (Jul 18, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Further update: Science WILL be nominated this week, and possibly lynched too by the looks of things.


Why? What'd he do?

They're all still nobs - increasingly looking like someone like that little twat kamel will win - hope Science does tho'


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 18, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Why? What'd he do?
> 
> They're all still nobs - increasingly looking like someone like that little twat kamel will win - hope Science does tho'


Basically, Science is as much as a cock than everyone else and from last night, it appears he is falling for the same trap as Maxwell thinking he is invincible. I missed most of the fight but gather Science walked into the room where Derek, Anthony, Craig and Kemal were talking and started a fight with all of them. I dont know why people like Science cos he's a loud mouth argumentative fucking annoying twat. He is the most openly homophobic and sexist person in the house by a LONG way but few people seem to have picked up on this and I can only assume the reason for that is because he is not white and therefore immune from being labelled prejudiced (or is that just immune from being labelled racist?!)


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 18, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> . He is the most openly homophobic...




Dunno if that's true. He's asked Kemal not to walk around with his butt cheeks hanging out, which is kind of fair enough IMHO.

But when when Orlaith were gossiping last night about whether Derek might fancy Kemal, yer man just said "I don't care. Whatever they want- it's a free country". Which hardly puts him in the Buju Banton league, IMHO.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 18, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> . I dont know why people like Science cos he's a loud mouth argumentative fucking annoying twat.



Precisely! And that's how I'd feel if stuck in a confined space with the likes of Vanessa, Saskia Maxhell and ohfortheloveoffuckshutthefuckUPCraig.  

It's an empathy thing, yagetmeh?


----------



## J77 (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah - I think he just doesn't go for that openly camp shit most of the gay HMs promote.

If they were just gay without all the drama style tantrums, I think he'd be cool with them.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 18, 2005)

Okay:

Looks like Orla and Science have been nominated.

Orla to go.


----------



## Boogie Boy (Jul 18, 2005)

Bring back Vanessa, and get rid of Science, aka 'Mr Ghetto', 'Mr Keepin' It Real' or 'Mr Dumb Dumb Dumb Diddly Dumb'.

BB


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 18, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> *Has drunken epithany*
> 
> Anthony is gonna realise what Max/Saskia are up to and switch sides, become a hero and win. I have seen it. I think I'll split that betting stake £25/£25 between him and Kemal.



Nice But Dim is now at evens. Told yers


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 18, 2005)

Nasty nasty Channel 4

Just went onto their website to get my daily fix. 

The N Word next to a picture of Derek...

Not nice at all.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2005)

the N standing for nominations.


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 18, 2005)

I do realise that, but if you place a picture of a black person next to the words 'N word', surely they are trying to be provocative if nothing else. Twatty media types trying to be funny I suspect...


----------



## rednblack (Jul 18, 2005)

science is not homophobic - he may sail close to the wind now and again but i see no evidence of homophobia - i wonder why some people think he is? hmmm.......


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 18, 2005)

They have changed the piccie of Derek next to the title 'The N word', to a picture of Eugene next to the title 'The N word', I wonder why...


----------



## chio (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm not surprised everyone's getting a bit fed up of this series - all we've had tonight is Makosi's sobbing, Science's screaming and shouting and Craig's irritating camp whiny voice punctuated by the odd "yeah" from Anthony.

They might as well have repeated last night's.

_(and one of the weekend's papers decided Craig wasn't even gay!)_


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh, I SO can't wait to here Craig booed to the end of the earth come eviction night


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 18, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> ...Science's screaming....





<boos chio> 


Science doesn't _scream_  - Science _projects!_   


Anyway - I'd be screaming if I had to listen to Craig and his totally nonsensical fucking bollocks* too. 






*Although I did like the moment when he was wanting to storm out of the - sorry, HIS, apparently - living room, but kept having to delay to try to get Anthony's attention first...'Right! That's it! I'm getting out of here!.......Anthony - I'm going to have to leave now........Anthony!?!....'.....


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2005)

Duct tape.

End of.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 18, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Duct tape.
> 
> End of.



Sythe.

Bloody liberals


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 18, 2005)

> get rid of Science, aka 'Mr Ghetto', 'Mr Keepin' It Real' or 'Mr Dumb Dumb Dumb Diddly Dumb'.



Are you mad?   



I will be thoroughly disappointed if Science doesn't win.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 18, 2005)

I hate Science now. What a jumped up little prick. Take those Mecca Clothes and your *honour*justice*values* and fuck off you wannabee.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 18, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Duct tape.
> 
> End of.





<sticks duct tape over equationgirl's gob>


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2005)

was it a full moon last night?! 

I hope orlaith goes next.

and as much as science can irritate the hell out of me, I do quite like him.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 18, 2005)

Science's odds have just been cut to 7/2. Derek blew his chances this evening, so expect odds on him to start climbing.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 18, 2005)

'Quite like him' Tanky?  

He's fucking _great_ if you use ear-plugs.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 18, 2005)

Whining about Science's constant whining, Derek sneered, "He's like the child who didn't get anything at Christmas." 


So true, he's got some personality or mental age issues without a doubt.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 18, 2005)

Anthony is coming out of this the best, and that's a 180 degree turn around for me from original opinions.

How can anyone like Science, he's a bully who just shouts people down, I cry.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 18, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Anthony is coming out of this the best, and that's a 180 degree turn around for me from original opinions.
> 
> How can anyone like Science, he's a bully who just shouts people down, I cry.



Yeah Ant's a top bloke, I've said a fair few pages back he'll win. What I find interesting is the way a lot people so easily dub Ant as being thick as well, or the male equivalent to Vanetha. On the contrary, I think he's quite intelligent - he knows when to step into arguements and when not to - and when they aren't your arguements stay well back out of them, which is what he does. I just can't figure out if the way he is acting is part of his game plan or if that's how he is in real life. If it's a gameplay it's very subtle and if it's just him then he's a top bloke. 

He deserves to win the most because although I know he badly wants to he doesn't have a gameplan, if at all, which projects him as being two faced and talking behind people's backs, and he genuinely doesn't seem to have a bad thing to say about anyone. He's very empathetic I think and can see the good in everyone. Very open minded - which I like, so definitely Ant to win


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> 'Quite like him' Tanky?
> 
> He's fucking _great_ if you use ear-plugs.


I am in total agreement   he needs to stay to the very end.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 18, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Sythe.
> 
> Bloody liberals



Never been called a liberal before - you must talk to my former officemate sometime.

I used to entertain him by coming back from meetings in a foul mood cursing the fact I hadn't had enough freshly sharpened pencils with me to stick into people's eyes when they pissed me off.

Pitchfork anyone?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2005)

agree that anthony is coming out the best, though I wonder how much he's holding back?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 18, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> agree that anthony is coming out the best, though I wonder how much he's holding back?



I dunno, seeing the arguements he seems to be good at mediating and fairness, and doesn't raise his voice, hence him going up in my reckoning.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 18, 2005)

I think Anthony definately should win. He seems like a genuinely nice guy. I think I would like the rest to die a slow and painful death...

Makosi, well we dont need to say owt bout her!

Science is just a fucking cock

Craig is a cock too

Derek is the slimiest bastard in there

Orlaith - feel sorry for the girl as she doesn't know where she stands. She honestly thought Makosi was her mate and obviously felt comfortable talking to her (ie bitching to her!) Now she knows Makosi told Kemal all that she said and now realises no-one likes her (actually seeing Makosi sit there all smug with the look on her face saying "ahhhh my plan is coming together perfectly" makes me hate her even more) However, she brought it on herself by being a complete bitch so ha ha ha

Eugene seems to be becoming sucked in a bit by Derek's plan to turn people against each other, needs to be careful and stay out of it (think he has a genuine chance of winning)

Kemal - he's ok suppose


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 19, 2005)

Just started watching it (due to reading this thread ----- yer all damned I tells yer)

Craig is _CREEPY_ 

Makosi is evil

Derek is AWFUL

Orlagh is silly

Kamel is f*k up (but not a bad person)

Eugene is a patsy

Ant`ony is (with reservations) OK-ish


(Did I leave anyone out ? --- if so--- that`s `cos they made no impression)

Ed to add Science ---- (interesting I should forget him---)

Not a bad lad ---- but ---- REALLY !!!


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 19, 2005)

Science to Craig: "You're just a care bear gone wrong"    
Line of the series.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 19, 2005)

Juice Terry said:
			
		

> Science to Craig: "You're just a care bear gone wrong"
> Line of the series.


That was amazingly funny!!!

How Craig had the nerve to call Science attention seeking I dont know. This coming form the boy who has a tantrum whenever his friend pays attention to someone else. Talk about high mantainence!!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 19, 2005)

Anthony's alright, I suppose. Certainly not as nasty, irritating or conniving as some of the other housemates. But he is so dull. So incredibley dull. 
And he certainly doesn't deserve to win. (well, none of them do, to be honest)


----------



## aqua (Jul 19, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> How Craig had the nerve to call Science attention seeking I dont know. This coming form the boy who has a tantrum whenever his friend pays attention to someone else. Talk about high mantainence!!!


yeah that had me in stitches too  

I can't see how any of them should win tbh


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 19, 2005)

I like Anthony - he's like an overexcited 8 year old kid at a birthday party. He's irrepressible!

Derek is showing his true colours - not keen at all, I was surprised how easily he manipualted Kemal in the hilights prog last night. Thought Kemal had more about him. Most of the arguments yesterday were caused by Derek the sly fucker!


----------



## pinky (Jul 19, 2005)

if orlaith goes this week then makosi will be the only girl left in the house & big brother won't want that....so wait & see....channel 4 will edit the rest of this week to show us science's worst side & swing the vote

bye bye science

(although i would prefer him to stay - he's sheer comedy, luvvim innit!)


----------



## Allan (Jul 19, 2005)

I predict Science and Orlaith will be up this week.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 19, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Anthony's alright, I suppose. Certainly not as nasty, irritating or conniving as some of the other housemates. But he is so dull. So incredibley dull.



i thought he was really funny though when he was on his 'date' with big brother


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 19, 2005)

chegrimandi said:
			
		

> I like Anthony - he's like an overexcited 8 year old kid at a birthday party. He's irrepressible!
> 
> Derek is showing his true colours - not keen at all, I was surprised how easily he manipualted Kemal in the hilights prog last night. Thought Kemal had more about him. Most of the arguments yesterday were caused by Derek the sly fucker!


His smug little grin when Kemal started the "discussion" with Orlaith made me want to punch him. You could just see he was dying to stroke his chin and say "i love it when a plan comes together"

Craig really pissed me off in last nights episode....how could he even think of calling someone else an attention seeker?!?!?! Grrrrr


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 19, 2005)

Just watching e4 and all the housemates have talked about for the last hour is food...or lack of it   
Are these the same guys that complained about Roberto being boring going on and on about food?

Its getting that bad that they may run out all together by tomorrow....that should start thwe fireworks flying!!


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 19, 2005)

All just kicked off in the house! Massive row Science against Craig, Science against Derek, derek against Makosi! A mad house in here!!!!


----------



## J77 (Jul 19, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> All just kicked off in the house! Massive row Science against Craig, Science against Derek, derek against Makosi! A mad house in here!!!!


Let's hope they put each other out of all our miseries...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 19, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> All just kicked off in the house! Massive row Science against Craig, Science against Derek, derek against Makosi! A mad house in here!!!!



I switched on in the middle of that! It's calmed down though Science has gone to sleep - it's very funny in there at the moment especially since half of them are in dog suits


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 19, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> I switched on in the middle of that! It's calmed down though Science has gone to sleep - it's very funny in there at the moment especially since half of them are in dog suits


Im looking forward to seeing that. 
How anyone can even think they'll be taken seriously in an arguement whilst wearing one of those is beyond me!!

EDIT - to correct mistake


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 19, 2005)

I think Science is gonna shoot himself in the foot like Maxwell did. It really went to his head when he beat Maxwell and then last week when he heard all the cheers last week he must have thought, as Maxwell did, that the public loved everything he would ever do. In Maxwell's case that was acting like a 'lad' which eventually got him voted out. With Science it is acting like a loud mouth irritating cock who cannot for the life of him get on with anyone. He was looking good before last weeks eviction and I liked the way he stuck up for himself. However, he is now going on the offensive as he thinks that is what the public like. Maybe that is what the public like but I think its also likely he could go down the same route as Maxwell...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 19, 2005)

Actually I would absolutely love it if Craig went up against Science and got voted out! He'd be on all week how he was so much better than Science agruing with him saying "we'll see who the public like now you're up against someone with a bit of character"

I would love to see that!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 19, 2005)

Who's been nominated then?


----------



## souljacker (Jul 19, 2005)

How much more of this is there to go? I'm not having a dig, honest, just want to know when it will end.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 19, 2005)

I reckon the only people who would beat Science in a public vote would be Kemal and Antknee, maybe Eugene.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 19, 2005)

Well its Science and Orlaith up so see ya later Orlaith!


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 19, 2005)

it hurts me to watch now, i guess i will stick it out though.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 19, 2005)

Science is a good lad deep down - the Care Bear thing was funny.  But his ego and the way some people defend him really put me off - along the lines of 'It's so unfair he doesn't deserve this' when a lot of the same people were happy for Sam, Saskia etc to suffer the same.  If the guy could lose his chip he would have it in the bag and would probably have been the most popular winner since Brian.

I've had a pop at Anthony for being the male vanessa but I think his only real problem is that, like Stuart last year, he really has trouble articulating himself properly.  I can't recall many sentences where he hasn't paused at least once.

Science would probably beat everyone except Anthony at the moment, can't see Kemal beating any of them now, even Orlaith - maybe I'm biased as I do quite dislike him now.

It looks to me like makosi has spent most of her time since Friday regretting nearly everything she has done in the house.

Craig has a habit of being completely odious when being dramatic.  'I refuse...' etc and all the stuff the other night.  Eug has become a bit too anonymous.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 19, 2005)

souljacker said:
			
		

> How much more of this is there to go? I'm not having a dig, honest, just want to know when it will end.



August 12th - not long now


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 19, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Science would probably beat everyone except Anthony at the moment, can't see Kemal beating any of them now, even Orlaith - maybe I'm biased as I do quite dislike him now.



kamal is a wrong un, he's a right 2 faced little bitch, telling makosi how much he lurves her [why do people in there seem to use the L word within a week of knowing someone?] and then normally nominating her.  and having a go at orlaith for talking behind people's backs when kamal, makosi, orlaith and derek have this really odd little bitching cirle going one where they sort of tell each other all these things that others say


----------



## agricola (Jul 19, 2005)

Science has to win, after watching all the rows between the rest of the house and him it is abundantly clear that he is the only normal person in the house.  

Yes, he doesnt get on with anyone remaining in BB, but thats because the rest of the housemates are shallow, fame-obsessed, hypocritical parasites who - especially Craig and Makosi - seem to think they are the most important people in the country at the moment.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 19, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> Science has to win, after watching all the rows between the rest of the house and him it is abundantly clear that he is the only normal person in the house.
> 
> Yes, he doesnt get on with anyone remaining in BB, but thats because the rest of the housemates are shallow, fame-obsessed, hypocritical parasites who - especially Craig and Makosi - seem to think they are the most important people in the country at the moment.


So nothing like Science then?

FFS he calls himself "Science"!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agricola (Jul 19, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> So nothing like Science then?
> 
> FFS he calls himself "Science"!!!!!!!!!!!!!



So?  He doesnt go around bitching at people endlessly, nor does he carry  grudges at people for nothing, he doesnt actively bully people and he doesnt stir the pot.  

Most importantly, Derek hates him, so he has to win.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 19, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> So?  He doesnt go around bitching at people endlessly, nor does he carry  grudges at people for nothing, he doesnt actively bully people and he doesnt stir the pot.
> 
> Most importantly, Derek hates him, so he has to win.


But he's a complete cock!

The reason people gang up on hi is cos he gives them every reason to! He is completely incapable of forging any kind of relationship with anyone and he has got it into his head that people like him for his ability to be a cock, not that people either feel sorry for him for the way they percieve he is being picked on or simply hate the others more!


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 19, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> Science has to win, after watching all the rows between the rest of the house and him it is abundantly clear that he is the only normal person in the house.
> 
> Yes, he doesnt get on with anyone remaining in BB, but thats because the rest of the housemates are shallow, fame-obsessed, hypocritical parasites who - especially Craig and Makosi - seem to think they are the most important people in the country at the moment.



Or it could be Sciences constant yapping and the fatc he appears completely impossible to live with - just a thought.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 19, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> But he's a complete cock!
> 
> The reason people gang up on hi is cos he gives them every reason to! He is completely incapable of forging any kind of relationship with anyone and he has got it into his head that people like him for his ability to be a cock, not that people either feel sorry for him for the way they percieve he is being picked on or simply hate the others more!


Actually thinking about it for a moment, altho I stand by what I said above, the only person I like more than Science is Anthony (and at a push Eugene) Says it all really if someone I think is a cock is my second favourite!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 19, 2005)

So Craig survives noms unscathed again! He'll make it to the final 3 at this rate. I hope so anyway, I don't exactly like him but I do like watching him, the crap that comes out of his mouth sometimes - like last night inbetween raving about Science he was trying to tell Anthony that Stephen King films are based on true stories (note I said films - he did'nt know that SK writes books!!  )  , I had the live feed on until they went to bed at 3am yesturday - I fell asleep with Craigs little voice ringing in my ears !  
Hope Science survives this week, then it will really go to his head and give him licence to wind up the other housemates up something chronic


----------



## smurkey (Jul 19, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> Science has to win, after watching all the rows between the rest of the house and him it is abundantly clear that he is the only normal person in the house.
> 
> Yes, he doesnt get on with anyone remaining in BB, but thats because the rest of the housemates are shallow, fame-obsessed, hypocritical parasites who - especially Craig and Makosi - seem to think they are the most important people in the country at the moment.



Science is an arrogant jumped up little prick. End of.


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 19, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> Science is an arrogant jumped up little prick. End of.



As opposed to...?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 19, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Okay:
> 
> Looks like Orla and Science have been nominated.
> 
> Orla to go.



He shoots, he scores...

Anyway, I still stand by the Orla to go prediction, but there's at least the possibility of an anti-Science swing at some point in the next few days - he's being bullied relentlessly at the mo' and, although this may work in his favour come friday, he's very wound-up.
Still decent odds at 9/4. I'm thinking about it. Let's see what the edit brings...


----------



## smurkey (Jul 19, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> As opposed to...?



someone who isn't


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 19, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> someone who isn't



Which excludes all the housemates!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 19, 2005)

*VOTE OUT ORLAITH!!!!*


----------



## exosculate (Jul 19, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> *VOTE OUT ORLAITH!!!!*




Does she speaketh of herself in the third person?


----------



## smurkey (Jul 19, 2005)

Stigmata said:
			
		

> Which excludes all the housemates!


Come to think of it, they did _say _sarcasm is the lowest form of wit 

Science more so than anyone in there by a long shot.... just see the way he acted just now saying " do I look bothered?" "Science the great" "I can do whatever, whenever, to whoever I want"

Words of a true cock.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 19, 2005)

PMSL.... 

was craig having a danger wank under his duvet at the end or is it just me?


----------



## easy g (Jul 19, 2005)

was Craig knockin' one out then??


----------



## exosculate (Jul 19, 2005)

I think there was indeed a bashing of the bishop.


----------



## easy g (Jul 19, 2005)

first class 
I wonder what was on his mind....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 19, 2005)

I thought Derek was a slimey little fucker tonight, getting Science to spell "Menthol" in the quiz...

Anyhoo, Science's odds are sinking fast - bad edit for him tonight. I got a fair bit on before they hit rock bottom, but missed the boat there really - he was 4/1 yesterday. Tsk self.
I don't expect Orla to win, but with the editing tonight I do expect her odds to rise above evens at some point. Endemol need to drum up a bit of business for the text/phone votes.

Game on!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 19, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I thought Derek was a slimey little fucker tonight, getting Science to spell "Menthol" in the quiz...
> 
> Anyhoo, Science's odds are sinking fast - bad edit for him tonight. I got a fair bit on before they hit rock bottom, but missed the boat there really - he was 4/1 yesterday. Tsk self.
> I don't expect Orla to win, but with the editing tonight I do expect her odds to rise above evens at some point. Endemol need to drum up a bit of business for the text/phone votes.
> ...




lol all this "bad edit" talk makes me laugh... what the fuck makes you think that's that Big Brother purposely edit in favour of certain people. The paranoia and suspicion on this forum is more rife than in the BB house!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> lol all this "bad edit" talk makes me laugh... what the fuck makes you think that's that Big Brother purposely edit in favour of certain people. The paranoia and suspicion on this forum is more rife than in the BB house!!!



Hardly. It's like this:

Endemol make a lot of money through text/phone voting. A LOT of money. When housemates are particularly loved/hated, or when the public believe an eviction will be hotly-contested, they will vote more. Some deluded fools out there will vote twenty or thirty times if they think it will make a difference.
Conversely, when the vote is seen to be a foregone conclusion fewer people bother to vote, meaning less money for Endemol. This is obviously a situation to be avoided.
By cross-referencing day-to-day posts on ds with the highlights show (the work of a few minutes) it's easy to see what's being shown and what isn't: what the spin is, if you will. 

This all affects the betting market. The odds on Science (in this case) fell after the highlights show. Orla's rose. This was as a direct consequence of the editing of the show. The BB market is very sensitive to manipulations of each character's "brand" from Endemol, and (if you're astute enough) it's quite easy to make a lot of money from knowing this. If the bad editing of Science continues and Orla's odds continue to rise as a result of this then lots of people will be very happy.

Me included.


----------



## Pip (Jul 20, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> But he's a complete cock!
> 
> The reason people gang up on hi is cos he gives them every reason to! He is completely incapable of forging any kind of relationship with anyone and he has got it into his head that people like him for his ability to be a cock, not that people either feel sorry for him for the way they percieve he is being picked on or simply hate the others more!



Yeah but he's really fit. Speaking of which, Makosi looked AMAZING tonight in her little orange dress.

I don't understand why Derek getting Science to spell out menthol was so evil. What have I missed?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2005)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> Yeah but he's really fit. Speaking of which, Makosi looked AMAZING tonight in her little orange dress.
> 
> I don't understand why Derek getting Science to spell out menthol was so evil. What have I missed?



He's been constantly bitching about Science's allegedly appalling personal hygiene and bad breath. Amongst many other things...

Bad Derek.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

Science is fit?!?! What planet are you on?!?!


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> PMSL....
> 
> was craig having a danger wank under his duvet at the end or is it just me?



He soooooooo was I think. Urgh.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 20, 2005)

Makosi isn't pregnant I see. According to the Heat magazine interview, taking the morning after pill is against her religion (which is why she didn't do it).

And Michelle and Stuart from BB5 *may* have split up after he got upset over her glamour modelling.

I hope Science goes, he's been acting like complete prick this last week, and all he seems to do is shout at people the whole time. Which is incredibly annoying and he has to be one of the most inconsiderate people I've ever seen.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 20, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> what the fuck makes you think that's that Big Brother purposely edit in favour of certain people.



Oh please - how naive! 

You honestly think they don't edit it.   

LOL.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 20, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Oh please - how naive!
> 
> You honestly think they don't edit it.
> 
> LOL.



 well, with probably 18 hours of footage per contestant, per day precised down to 50 mins, that suggests quite a bit of editing   

Science to win!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 20, 2005)

I've got a theory where Science is concerned. 

The way he flies off the handle (even more than he normally does) when someone tells him to shut up is very revealing. It is pretty obvious to me at least that the guy has a complex about never having been taken seriously when he was younger. I can just imagine the school boy Science being told to shut it by his teachers and peers, regardless of what he has to say. Over the years his resentment toward this has built itself up into the cuddly Big Brother contestant we know and love today.

Is my pop psychology wide of the mark?


----------



## J77 (Jul 20, 2005)

Science to stay in - cos BB obviously wants him out!


----------



## adhoc (Jul 20, 2005)

Science is a true urbanite 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/leeds/altogether/

The rest of them are wannabe knobheads, especially Craig


----------



## J77 (Jul 20, 2005)

adhoc said:
			
		

> Science is a true urbanite
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/leeds/altogether/


Class


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 20, 2005)

I don't quite see how the public would want Orla to stay in over Science. Does anyone actually like Orla?


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 20, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> I've got a theory where Science is concerned.
> 
> The way he flies off the handle (even more than he normally does) when someone tells him to shut up is very revealing. It is pretty obvious to me at least that the guy has a complex about never having been taken seriously when he was younger. I can just imagine the school boy Science being told to shut it by his teachers and peers, regardless of what he has to say. Over the years his resentment toward this has built itself up into the cuddly Big Brother contestant we know and love today.
> 
> Is my pop psychology wide of the mark?



I'm not sure it goes that far but I agree to an extent - I think.  I still can't fathom why a boy with a brain, obviously interested in a musical career, thinks he will be taken any more seriously as a musician after appearing on BB.  'At the end of the day' even those who could sing or play a bit in tyhe past aren't earning a living from it.  He probably has more chance than Michelle Bass though.

Another thing I've picked up on is when he talks about girls in his past.  He'll say things along the lines of 'Yeah I've had girls/been in love/had my heart broekn' but always remained vague about it.  It just makes me think he hasn't actually had a serious girlfriend at all as I've seen similar behaviour from other blokes before when put on the spot.  I've never heard him talk about specific incidents in the way Max and Ant have and theres been no kiss and tells either.

Not laughing at him about it for a second (if true of course) but I'm surprised no one has picked up on it.  I may have missed some huge discussion about an ex of course.  

And whetehr it was true or not, they'll all get some play when its over (even Craig).


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 20, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> I've got a theory where Science is concerned.
> 
> The way he flies off the handle (even more than he normally does) when someone tells him to shut up is very revealing. It is pretty obvious to me at least that the guy has a complex about never having been taken seriously when he was younger. I can just imagine the school boy Science being told to shut it by his teachers and peers, regardless of what he has to say. Over the years his resentment toward this has built itself up into the cuddly Big Brother contestant we know and love today.
> 
> Is my pop psychology wide of the mark?



That seems pretty much on the money, Echo.


----------



## *factotum* (Jul 20, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Another thing I've picked up on is when he talks about girls in his past.  He'll say things along the lines of 'Yeah I've had girls/been in love/had my heart broekn' but always remained vague about it.  It just makes me think he hasn't actually had a serious girlfriend at all as I've seen similar behaviour from other blokes before when put on the spot.  I've never heard him talk about specific incidents in the way Max and Ant have and theres been no kiss and tells either.


There have, it was only a small story in a Sunday paper (I forget which one though, could have been, News of the World?) about him and this girl who claimed to have gone out with him for a couple of years. Apparently he was the best lover she's ever had!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

adhoc said:
			
		

> Science is a true urbanite
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/leeds/altogether/
> 
> The rest of them are wannabe knobheads, especially Craig


If that was the same Science that went into the BB house he would have won it by a "million" percent, unfortunately, Science's evil loud mouth irritating twin brother must have kidnapped him and gone in in his place!!


----------



## hektik (Jul 20, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if the things that the housemates are saying about orlaigh (ie, that she bitches behind peoples backs, that she is very scheming and trying to manipulate people, etc etc) actually true, because i haven't seen any evidence of this beyond what any of the other housemates are doing?

I feel quite sorry for orlaigh, actaully. She goes in and tries to make friends/ To fit in with makosi and vanessa, who openly bitch about everyone in the house, she is obviously going to agree with them in order to fit in, and now makosi has used these facts in order to get everyone else to vote for her..


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 20, 2005)

hektik said:
			
		

> I feel quite sorry for orlaigh, actaully. She goes in and tries to make friends/ To fit in with makosi and vanessa, who openly bitch about everyone in the house, she is obviously going to agree with them in order to fit in, and now makosi has used these facts in order to get everyone else to vote for her..



Housemates who get put into the house late never really do that well (remember Becky from last year   ?) I'm suprised Orla & Eugene have lasted this long really


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

I dont think she has been scheeming, all she has done (from what I've seen) is that she bitches with Makosi (ie about Kemal) She obviously doesn't like Science but then no-one does. She hasn't done anything that any of the others haven't done (and is nowhere near as bad as Makosi or Derek)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 20, 2005)

Suprised at Craig's sympathy towards her in last nights show.





> ' It's not nice seeing people upset'


 This from someone who said in his audition 





> I just like destroying people's lives and making them unhappy


 He's a contrary chap - I can't work him out at all


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2005)

*odds flash*

The 8th eviction odds have now flipped on Betfair - Science is the new favourite to be evicted and Orla's odds are now trading at above 2.00

Anyone who put early money on Science to go should now lay off on Orla to go. And then relax.

Lovely.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 20, 2005)

Well, cheerio to Science, now odds on favourite to leave this Friday. He survived against Maxwell, and now he's going out to Orlaigh. Derek may as well start packing his bags, too.

*Now officially backs Eugene*

What a year


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

The odds changed cos of last nights show?!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 20, 2005)

He allegedly told Kemal to "shut his gay mouth"

Somewhat unmindful as to whom exactly watches and votes for BB


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> He allegedly told Kemal to "shut his gay mouth"
> 
> Somewhat unmindful as to whom exactly watches and votes for BB


Ha! I was right! Jurassic Park!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Ha! I was right! Jurassic Park!



No proof, just the word of Derek and Craig.
If he said it it'll be shown tonight - and then watch his odds slide. I'm actually delaying laying off on Orla until I see what's happening with that.

Jackaknackanory.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> No proof, just the word of Derek and Craig.
> If he said it it'll be shown tonight - and then watch his odds slide. I'm actually delaying laying off on Orla until I see what's happening with that.
> 
> Jackaknackanory.


Nah I wouldn't expect them to show that kind of thing for the same reasons they wouldn't show racists comments (cos they might get into trouble)


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 20, 2005)

They definitely would show it CyberRose


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 20, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Nah I wouldn't expect them to show that kind of thing for the same reasons they wouldn't show racists comments (cos they might get into trouble)



...and it is now in their interests to keep some who divides public opinion  / telephone votes as much as Science, in the house...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

Just seen a clip from tonights episode and it looks as if Science is in for a right good hiding from the editors!

(Altho saying that, they are gonna show big arguments and if someone comes across bad for it is that the editors fault for putting the good bits on the show, or is it the HMs fault for being a twat?)


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> They definitely would show it CyberRose


Well I certainly hope they do, if only so I can post in this thread and act all superior!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 20, 2005)

I saw the fabulous, gorgeous nadia today... OH MY GOD!!!!!


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 20, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Just seen a clip from tonights episode and it looks as if Science is in for a right good hiding from the editors!
> 
> (Altho saying that, they are gonna show big arguments and if someone comes across bad for it is that the editors fault for putting the good bits on the show, or is it the HMs fault for being a twat?)



Saw yesterdays show live on E4 and it was the biggest row yet.
Science Vs Craig, Science Vs Derek, Derek Vs Makosi. It was a madhouse I tells ya! A mad house!!!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

It was an argument he had with Orlaith I just saw a clip of, she was screaming at him to stop shouting at her then broke down in tears when she got in the house

Does not bode well for History! Sorry, Science!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 20, 2005)

Here's the aol vote so far. Last night I was willing to place my life savings on Orlaith going, but now I'll have to pass:

Orlaith  30034  51% 
Science  29423  49% 

Total Votes: 59457


----------



## chio (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh, for dog's sake - this task is the worst yet!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 20, 2005)

Science still being an utter cock end again then, no changes there...

It surely is the sign of a weak man when he cannot express himself in an arguement in an adult manner, and feels the need to revert to mocking and imitating people....

Poor poor bloke, he's got a lot to learn about respect, manners and people in general.

Derek was spot on with what he said.


----------



## chio (Jul 20, 2005)

The lot of the screaming morons are getting on my tits tonight!

I'm not even going to get to know who wins, being in Germany on the final day and without access to satellite TV


----------



## pk (Jul 20, 2005)

Science needs to be violently brought down a peg or two.

Fucking cunt.

Hope it happens soon.


----------



## chio (Jul 20, 2005)

Fair play to Eugene for having a go at him


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 20, 2005)

I didn't like Science till now!  winding up Derek   

Makosi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Get Her out


----------



## smurkey (Jul 20, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Science needs to be violently brought down a peg or two.
> 
> Fucking cunt.
> 
> Hope it happens soon.



I've never resented someone so much whom I've never met before. What an absolute and utter COCK. I'm tempted to vote for the first time ever he goes because I think Orla will be alright once he's fucked off anyway. Most of whats upsetting her is Science's doing.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 20, 2005)

Science out then.

Thats the damage a dysfunctional childhood does for you.


----------



## pk (Jul 20, 2005)

"AT DE END OF DA DAY YEH?"

Fucking cock.


----------



## chio (Jul 20, 2005)

It's a bit annoying when they've got a VO who can't say "Science" without saying "Scahiience" ...


----------



## crossfire (Jul 20, 2005)

Kemal came off badly also, just telling people stuff which is totally different to what Science actually said.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 20, 2005)

Don't they have to have a psychological assessment when they go in? Ffs what's WRONG with him?! 

Frankly, I'm surprised no one's taken him out before now - I felt quite violent watching him going on and on and on and on ...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 20, 2005)

Orla's up to 2.4 now on Betfair, dammit. I was working tonight, so didn't risk leaving it 'till after the the highlights in the end - I had her at 2.1

Still, from a £1000 total stake that's £50 profit if Orla goes and £136 if Science is evicted, so shoudn't grumble, not bad for an hour's work.  

Still gutted I missed Science at 4/1    

Anyone know if he said the 'gay' thing in the end?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 20, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Orla's up to 2.4 now on Betfair, dammit. I was working tonight, so didn't risk leaving it 'till after the the highlights in the end - I had her at 2.1
> 
> Still, from a £1000 total stake that's £50 profit if Orla goes and £136 if Science is evicted, so shoudn't grumble, not bad for an hour's work.
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like it


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm afraid I can't abide Science atm, but am very impressed with Eugene for saying very clearly what he thought  that man goes up in my estimations and I reckon is the only one I would sit in the pub with


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 21, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> He allegedly told Kemal to "shut his gay mouth"
> 
> Somewhat unmindful as to whom exactly watches and votes for BB


According to Derek thats what he said it to Kemal, and according to Craig, he said it to Kemal, yet no ones was there when it happened.....these people need to get their stories straight before opening their mouths I think!

EDITED TO ADD - Science does really need to keep his mouth shut because he really isnt coming off very well at the moment, especially the argument with Orlaith. Saying that though, she did start tha argument, she could have just ignored him and gone to sort out her towels later (personally that what I would have done!) and her tears did not seem real at all, a bit over the top perhaps? 

It wouldnt suprise me if he does go on Firday now, especially after last nights show.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 21, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> I'm afraid I can't abide Science atm, but am very impressed with Eugene for saying very clearly what he thought  that man goes up in my estimations and I reckon is the only one I would sit in the pub with


I was dead chuffed for Eugene when I saw that. Very brave I must say, I know I dont think I would have bothered or wanted to for that matter. AND he ended the discussion before it turned into an argument, which, to be fair the other housemates should really have learned to do by now. But then, they all like the sound of their own voices too much!


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2005)

People take this shit seriously don't they?

They're all muppets.

Flip of a coin between Craig and Sci to win now.

I'm gunning for Halfmanalligatorscidog 

Orla out!


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 21, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Science needs to be violently brought down a peg or two.
> 
> Fucking cunt.
> 
> Hope it happens soon.



Science needs a damned good slapping. I switched off about half way through last night because I was fed up with constant shouting and arguing.


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2005)

How can you say that Sci needs a "cuntingly violent slapping" - he's the most entertaining person in the house - and that's what it is: entertainment.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

I think that lots of people are falling for endemol's editing out of the racist issues in the house.

Science has been bullied and ostracised by other members on the house, accused of all sorts of things he hasn't done (including making homophobic remarks), much of this has been instigated by Derek, who I'm starting to hate.  He's a classic bully, lying and manipulating others by lying and making accusations behind science's back.  Shouting out that science stinks of BO was IMO pretty low and standard bullying behaviour.  

No time for a long post but the OP in this thread conveys how I feel about the issue rather well.  

http://forum.digitalspy.co.uk/board/showthread.php?t=254226&page=1&pp=25

Thing is, the stressed out environemnt in the house will bring out the worst in anoyone.  Science is loud and horribly shouty but I htink that, given the way that he's been sent to coventry and bullied, many people would have behaved in a much worse way than he has. 

I would love to think that, in the event that I was in the BB house (ain't going to happen but just for example) I would never bitch about people behind their backs or join in with the bullying of another person, but hand on heart, I think it is so much a part of human nature that I might just get caught up in it without realising what I was doing.  This is why, even given his loud and intrusive bvehaviour, I respect science.  He seems to be the only one in the house who hasn't joined in with the sadistic ganging up on other house members.  For all his faults I think that makes him a better person than the others.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 21, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> How can you say that Sci needs a "cuntingly violent slapping" - he's the most entertaining person in the house - and that's what it is: entertainment.



I said "damned good slapping" which is a degree or two less than the one you suggested.  

Derek could do with a slapping too. What a pompous, arrogant prick.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 21, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Science has been bullied and ostracised by other members on the house, accused of all sorts of things he hasn't done (including making homophobic remarks), much of this has been instigated by Derek, who I'm starting to hate.  He's a classic bully, lying and manipulating others by lying and making accusations behind science's back.  Shouting out that science stinks of BO was IMO pretty low and standard bullying behaviour.
> 
> No time for a long post but the OP in this thread conveys how I feel about the issue rather well.
> 
> ...



this is an excellent post! it's what i think but couldn't quite work out why... also my mum likes science cos he "winds everyone up"... mind you she likes derek best of all, i can't quiet work out my mum.


----------



## J77 (Jul 21, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> I said "damned good slapping" which is a degree or two less than the one you suggested.


I was paraphasing both you and pk


----------



## Structaural (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm a day behind (up to Tuesday) what's Science done that's so bad all of a sudden?

Him, Eugene and Anthony seem to be the only straight forward people in there up to then. The rest are a bunch of disingenuous cunts.

My assessment:

Science: Loudmouth streetkid (I like him 'cos he reminds me of a friend of mine), I can let him off because he's only 22. Shouts too much needs to calm himself. Arrogant and childish but what you see is what you get.
Eugene: Classic geek - would be perfect for Robot Wars, cringey, but genuine. Can leave an entire room of people speechless.
Anthony: Seems genuine and straightforward - doesn't slag anyone off particularly. Fucking vain and self obsessed though, he likes anyone who adores him.
Craig: A snob, can only handle being friends with one person at a time, two faced, a true suburbanite. Petty and pathetic. Very funny at times though.
Makosi: Game player extraordinaire - the most self obsessed, two faced manipulator. I like her though - she plays Kemal like a banjo. Oh and her afro is a weave - she don't even comb it... amazingling arrogant.
Orlaith: also a snob, vain, boring. Only way she can relate to anyone is by slagging someone else off. Spoilt and fake - only in there to bag a footballer when she gets out.
Kemal: Paranoid Drama queen - but only in the diary room - Makosi's right hand woman, being played a fool by her... two faced, the only time he's ever entertaining is in the safety of the diary room the rest of the time he's a wispering little stirrer or sits there listening to the scheming with his knuckle in his mouth.
Derek: Snob hate figure, has good insight into some of the others at times, exaltedly arrogant, snakelike - hates everyone, not as clever as he sounds, a real nasty piece of work. Like most arrogant people he's obsessed with dignity and respect but gives little out. He is very entertaining though...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 21, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> I was paraphasing both you and pk



Cheeky monkey!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 21, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> How can you say that Sci needs a "cuntingly violent slapping" - he's the most entertaining person in the house - and that's what it is: entertainment.




He's fucking cringeworthy in the house, but I do kind of sympathise with Science. If I had to spend weeks and weeks with that house full of vacuous fuckwits, snobs, and undeservedly pretentious wankers - particularly Craig, Kamal and Derek - then I'd probably be just as bad and dismissive of them.

No wonder he wants to wind them up and doesn't give a shit what they care. Bunch of tossers the lot of them - I wouldn't be able to bite my tongue all day. It's at least noticeable that Science tends to be a bit more forgiving of the less fake and pretentious people in the house.

Worst BB ever imo. I barely can bare to turn the programme on. Even when it's on in the background I find myself mysteriously compelled to do the washing up/go for shower/start the bathroom grouting. That singing challenge had me running for the garden at top speed.

Awful people the lot of them.  Can we have an option to vote for none of them...


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

science would have got a punch from me for the touching thing he did with derek last night

sorry but he shouldn't have done that cos it showed him to be just as intimidating as any other bully in there


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> science would have got a punch from me for the touching thing he did with derek last night
> 
> sorry but he shouldn't have done that cos it showed him to be just as intimidating as any other bully in there




put in context I though it was completely understandable
science only has to open him mouth for Derek to start shouting at him, science had no chance to talk to derek so he communicated in the only way left to him, by refuting Derek's false accusations of homophobia by placing his hand on derek's shoulder.
derek reacted as though science had punched him, lying manipulative drama queen that he is 

IMO


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

I wouldn't have liked it either tbh (and I don't like Derek so I'm not defending him)

I just think science was out of order doing that


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 21, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> put in context I though it was completely understandable
> science only has to open him mouth for Derek to start shouting at him, science had no chance to talk to derek so he communicated in the only way left to him, by refuting Derek's false accusations of homophobia by placing his hand on derek's shoulder.
> derek reacted as though science had punched him, lying manipulative drama queen that he is
> 
> IMO


Couldnt agree more.
Derek is being a total and utter bully to Science, its horrible.

Sciences behaviour has only got worse this past few weeks, because of the treatment he's getting from the rest of the group.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> I wouldn't have liked it either tbh (and I don't like Derek so I'm not defending him)
> 
> I just think science was out of order doing that



I don't like people touching me if I ask them not to but I think I'm more likely to give someone a chance to communicate with words so they don't have to resort to taking actions to prove their point

My impression of you aqua, is that you would also be more open to mature discussion and to listening, so you wouldn't end up in a position where a person had no alternative but to communicate through taking actions.  

We may have to agree to differ, but I feel derek brought that situation on himself


----------



## tommers (Jul 21, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> science would have got a punch from me for the touching thing he did with derek last night
> 
> sorry but he shouldn't have done that cos it showed him to be just as intimidating as any other bully in there




yeah, I agree.  that was stupid.  even considering his motives, any persistent physical contact like that is inviting a physical response.  he went down in my estimation then.


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

oh I think derek is a wanker don't get me wrong 

I just felt science effectively lived up to their expectations, and lets not forget science isn't the greatest communicator in the world but I just don't think he did the right thing, I really would have smacked him if it was me 

but not before I'd do something painful to craig 

Eugene to win


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 21, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> science would have got a punch from me for the touching thing he did with derek last night
> 
> sorry but he shouldn't have done that cos it showed him to be just as intimidating as any other bully in there



I thought it was very, very funny TBH.

Showed Derek up to be the lying, manipulating git he is. And how it could be construed as bullying, given Derek's twice his size, I have no idea.

Though Orlaith's contrived histrionics were even worse. And bonus points to the Scientific one for sussing her out and telling her plain and simple when the nominations were announced.

I likes him, yagetmeh!


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 21, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> I was dead chuffed for Eugene when I saw that. Very brave I must say, I know I dont think I would have bothered or wanted to for that matter. AND he ended the discussion before it turned into an argument, which, to be fair the other housemates should really have learned to do by now. But then, they all like the sound of their own voices too much!



True indeed. But it was illustrative, surely, that Science defended himself quite calmly and respectfully to Eugene- who had calmly respectfully told him he thought he'd been out of order.

Unlike that silly cow wailing "he's doing my head in" to her audience after he'd moved her soddin towel!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> True indeed. But it was illustrative, surely, that Science defended himself quite calmly and respectfully to Eugene- who had calmly respectfully told him he thought he'd been out of order.
> 
> Unlike that silly cow wailing "he's doing my head in" to her audience after he'd moved her soddin towel!



excellent post

also, Derek has started to lose it and become very agressive and shouty with science

quite funny seeing Derek hysterically berating science for being loud and rude when derek himself is both


----------



## tommers (Jul 21, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> True indeed. But it was illustrative, surely, that Science defended himself quite calmly and respectfully to Eugene- who had calmly respectfully told him he thought he'd been out of order.
> 
> Unlike that silly cow wailing "he's doing my head in" to her audience after he'd moved her soddin towel!



this is the question that is central to old science, innit?  is he the chicken or the egg?

oh and derek trying to intimidate makosi into toeing the line was nasty....


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 21, 2005)

yeh, I totally trust Science not to lash out physically at someone but reckon that Derek could do if provoked enough...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 21, 2005)

Going up in my estimation

Eugene and Anthony, I genuinely think they like the game ( see Anthony dressed as a dog, he loved it )

All the rest can _smell_ the money and it's showing.

Makosi - a genuinely beautiful woman whose inner ugliness is showing on the outside.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 21, 2005)

So who's most hated this week?!

I still hate Makosi but my new target has to be Derek! I actually thought a few weeks ago he would win but what the hell happened to him?! He sends shivers down my spine! He's a fucking slimey bastard and gives me the creeps. Have you noticed how he talks like a snake hissing?! He is a devious sly cunt. Look at the way he went to confort Orlaith when Science upset her - after he's spent the previous week ensuring that the rest of the housemates would vote her out! He is pure venom


----------



## ziconess (Jul 21, 2005)

Science is so beligerent that I don't think i'd have lasted 7 weeks in a house with him without my brain popping or slapping him. Even when he's being reasonable he's a wanker. Still i'm sure in his own mind he's as cool as a cucumber but in my mind he can fuck off. 

Orlaith: yet another h/m who seems to have dollar signs in front of her eyes & forgets she has to live with other wankers (eugine excluded) in an enclosed environment on live tv. Yes it's going to be stressful & yes some peeps will do your head in but she has to react better than she did last night.

I must admit I found the Science vs Orlaith really funny, the highlight being her 'oh thank god' yell when she found out she was up for nomination. I believe you Orlaith, NOT. 

Eugine to win


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't care who wins or goes anymore, but it might be funny if Derek and Science are the last 2 in the house... the hour so when it'd be just them in the house would be worth seeing.


----------



## Red Faction (Jul 21, 2005)

SHIT
i missed it last night again 
why was orlaith in tears?
what did science do?


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

Red Faction said:
			
		

> SHIT
> i missed it last night again
> why was orlaith in tears?
> what did science do?



he moved her towels from a clothes horse onto the back of chairs while they were still a little bit damp


----------



## Red Faction (Jul 21, 2005)

what a fucking crybaby!


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 21, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> True indeed. But it was illustrative, surely, that Science defended himself quite calmly and respectfully to Eugene- who had calmly respectfully told him he thought he'd been out of order.
> 
> Unlike that silly cow wailing "he's doing my head in" to her audience after he'd moved her soddin towel!


Exactly. Which, in my eyes just goes to show he can discuss things well etc and will only shout if someone shouts first....


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 21, 2005)

Red Faction said:
			
		

> what a fucking crybaby!



agreed

she started ranting at him for moving her towels and he apologised at least 2 times and offered to put the towels back but she was in full wailing 'poor me' mode by then, she started ranting and screaming at him calling him selfish and inconsiderate so it ended up with them both screaming at each other and her crying.


----------



## trashpony (Jul 21, 2005)

I feel bad now for saying Science is crazy. I didn't see what he'd done, just saw Orlaith freaking out and him going on and on at her. I still think he should learn when to shut up but she is a proper silly mare.

And why can't anyone say her name properly ffs? It's not that bloody difficult!


----------



## aqua (Jul 21, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> And how it could be construed as bullying, given Derek's twice his size, I have no idea.



since when do bullys have to be bigger than you to bully you?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I think that lots of people are falling for endemol's editing out of the racist issues in the house.
> 
> Science has been bullied and ostracised by other members on the house, accused of all sorts of things he hasn't done (including making homophobic remarks), much of this has been instigated by Derek, who I'm starting to hate.  He's a classic bully, lying and manipulating others by lying and making accusations behind science's back.  Shouting out that science stinks of BO was IMO pretty low and standard bullying behaviour.
> 
> ...




Well I can't agree with you completely here.

It would be hard to edit positively given Science's recent antics.

I do agree Science has a good heart and is genuine.

However

The touching of Derek was out of order and displays his background, where aggressive posturing is the normal defence mechanism.

I do think he is homophobic (in a very mild sense) - more from an ignorance sense that a hostile or nasty sense. He says many things which shows he is not at ease with others sexuality.

The moving of the clothing shows a very self centred streak and is akin to the 'I'll have as much mince as i want' school of self-centredness. Again down to his background - he lacks manners you can't get away from this.


Agree with you about Derek - who wouldn't!

Lastly i felt he was overly aggressive to Orla, very intimidating, I hate her, but he didn't behave reasonably in any sense of the word.

In summary, I feel Science is very poor at social interaction and has appauling listening skills, not because he is intrinsically bad (which could be levelled more convincingly at others) but because of his life experience thus far combined with his immaturity. i think he will improve in his life but it will take time.

p.s Agree he is being bullied but it is not completely to be unexpected given his general antics. It shows the others for what they are though.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 21, 2005)

derek's getting excited over the girls


----------



## chio (Jul 21, 2005)

I've knocked it on the head for the first time tonight - I was only half-watching, so I've no idea what the hell they were dipping their hands into, but Makosi's awful fucking wailing isn't conducive to my relaxing evening


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 21, 2005)

Why is Makosi bawling like a 2 year old


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 21, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Why is Makosi bawling like a 2 year old


Cos she is a twat


----------



## smurkey (Jul 21, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Cos she is a twat



lol.


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

This programme has become fucking rubbish, hasn't it?

I feel like Loki, but I neither like nor hate Science or Orlaith, or any of the others - except Eugene.

If he gets evicted, I'll quit watching. They had the strange eviction with Vanessa which got my attention back, but it's so dull otherwise!


----------



## flimsier (Jul 21, 2005)

Oh, and I feel really uncomfortable about the way that Science is left as a loner, and feels he has to be, all the time.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 22, 2005)

If anyone hasn't been watching E4, I suggest you put E4+1 on - Anfony is "about" to dump Craig


----------



## smurkey (Jul 22, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> If anyone hasn't been watching E4, I suggest you put E4+1 on - Anfony is "about" to dump Craig




awww i only have terrestrial, can u explaineth plz


----------



## smurkey (Jul 22, 2005)

have u noticed how no one hates eugene....but all the others are hated by someone in the house... that's because he's a top bloke (if not exactly the life and soul of the party). Just had to mention that


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 22, 2005)

I think Nice But Dim finally got sick of Craig's lechering, which, by all accounts, is toned down for the highlights show  Rather curiously, Science was the first to comfort him, whilst he sat there blubbing and, basically, pulling all the attention seeking me-me-me shit he chastised Science for, on Monday night


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 22, 2005)

Science in the blue dog outfit is doing something to me* 




















*May be perverted, in some way


----------



## smurkey (Jul 22, 2005)

lol at craig and ant on c4 now... I've never before seen 2 men compliment eachother so much taking it in turns before. It's like a compliment tennis match.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 22, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Science in the blue dog outfit is doing something to me*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I thought he looked cute in that. But then I think he's quite cute anyway...


----------



## foo (Jul 22, 2005)

awful awful people.

I did want Kemal to win before but he's a nasty little shit imo. same with Makosi....why on earth was she bawling doing that task???   

Science reminds me of a Shakespearean actor - he's now the only one i think is an ok person....even if he needs to speak a little bit more quietly


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 22, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> since when do bullys have to be bigger than you to bully you?



Aw, c'mon. Derek's a big lad and hardly lacking in self-confidence. Plus he's bitching about Science to everyone he can to manipulate their percepetions of him.

Plus he did that ABSOLUTELY VILE thing of telling Science that he was speaking for everyone else in the house when he said that he loathed him.

Really, who's the bully here?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 22, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> awful awful people.
> 
> I did want Kemal to win before but he's a nasty little shit imo. same with Makosi....why on earth was she bawling doing that task???
> 
> Science reminds me of a Shakespearean actor - he's now the only one i think is an ok person....even if he needs to speak a little bit more quietly



I think Eugene and Anthony are fairly decent too.


----------



## The Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

I seriously don't know how science has reached the age he is without someone killing the F**ker, no one with this attitude would last 5 days  in th ereal world

I just caught Dereks confession at the beginning last night, was he being truthful when he said the women where beginning to turn him on ?!


----------



## warszawa (Jul 22, 2005)

You know, I wonder if the contestents were given the chance to read this thread how they would change.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 22, 2005)

I think each character has it in them to go more or less right to the end if only they showed a certain side of themselves.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 22, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> I think each character has it in them to go more or less right to the end if only they showed a certain side of themselves.



For instance, when Derek behaves nicely he can come across really well and seem like a potential winner.

Kemal can sometimes come across as having a lot of character and can be hillarious in the Diary room. At times like that he also seems like a potential winner.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 22, 2005)

Sometimes Science can seem like he is standing up for the truth and against bullies, and at these times, he seems like a potential winner.


----------



## chio (Jul 22, 2005)

Has anyone else read the report on some other website that said Orlaith wants to leave anyway, even if she's not evicted?


----------



## warszawa (Jul 22, 2005)

Anthony can appear to remain decent in his behaviour towards the other contestents. This is especially apparent at times of abuse and when emotions are high, and at these times, he can seem like a potential winner.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 22, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> I think each character has it in them to go more or less right to the end if only they showed a certain side of themselves.



True enough for some of them, but what about Orla and Craig. Don't see either of them having much of a chance of winning.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 22, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Has anyone else read the report on some other website that said Orlaith wants to leave anyway, even if she's not evicted?



Didn't she say that in last night's highlights show? I'm pretty sure she did, when she was talking to Science. And he just shouted "LIAR LIAR" at her.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Jul 22, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> You know, I wonder if the contestents were given the chance to read this thread how they would change.



i can't imagine they'd care too much what a bunch of people off the internet think enough to change their personas

Gene or anthony to win


----------



## warszawa (Jul 22, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> True enough for some of them, but what about Orla and Craig. Don't see either of them having much of a chance of winning.



Orla, I don't think has the personality to win, but she does have a side to her which seems quite 'normal', nice and sweet. It's a tough one for her being up against Science, though.

Craig is the exception. He doesn't have a winning side.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 22, 2005)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> i can't imagine they'd care too much what a bunch of people off the internet think enough to change their personas
> 
> Gene or anthony to win



Oh, I think an outside opinion is like gold dust in there. Have to disagree with that assessment.


----------



## chio (Jul 22, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Didn't she say that in last night's highlights show? I'm pretty sure she did, when she was talking to Science. And he just shouted "LIAR LIAR" at her.



I switched off last night's show when I decided I couldn't stand another second of Makosi's bawling. See what I've missed!


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 22, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Didn't she say that in last night's highlights show? I'm pretty sure she did, when she was talking to Science. And he just shouted "LIAR LIAR" at her.


Something like that. To be fair, I agree with him, I think her little act is a bunch of bob. If she doesnt go tonight, I'd be VERY suprised if she left via the backdoor, as far as I can see, she's playing the game as it were and all the drama is just so she can gain sympathy.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 22, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> she does have a side to her which seems quite 'normal', nice and sweet.



You're talking out of your arse, she's as big a bitch of the rest of them. She started bitching the moment she got into the house.

She's vain, shallow, self-obsessed and boring.


----------



## lostexpectation (Jul 22, 2005)

*more info on anthony + craig*

If anyone hasn't been watching E4, I suggest you put E4+1 on - Anfony is "about" to dump Craig

what how

craig's artificially submissiveness is detestful


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2005)

I was thinking, if Oraith goes tonight (fingers crossed), they might bring Kinga back in (who never should have gone in the first place). She'd make a much better housemate (from our point of view anyway), would berate Makosi for letting her go and get her tits out. What more could you want?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 22, 2005)

Kinga! Kinga! Kinga!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 22, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Kinga! Kinga! Kinga!




never in in in!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 22, 2005)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> I was thinking, if Oraith goes tonight (fingers crossed), they might bring Kinga back in



I doubt it. They'll already have seven HMs with only three weeks to go.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 22, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> You're talking out of your arse, she's as big a bitch of the rest of them. She started bitching the moment she got into the house.
> 
> She's vain, shallow, self-obsessed and boring.



Jealousy can be an ugly thing.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 22, 2005)

I think its gonna be closer tonight than the odds are suggesting. Science is favourite to go by a long way but dont forget, this time last week, Orlaith was hated and Science was adored! Altho I dont doubt the highlight shows change a lot of people's minds and this week we are only allowed to see Science shout and Orlaith be sweet, but a lot of people will have made their minds up before this week (the highlights this week would have evened it out and in the process made Endemol loads of money! unless of course the most entertaining aspects of this weeks events has been Science shouting!)


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 22, 2005)

Was watching in the wee small hours last night, and a lot of people seemed to be texting in in support of Science.


----------



## Pip (Jul 22, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> I doubt it. They'll already have seven HMs with only three weeks to go.



A couple of double evictions and Bob's your uncle.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 22, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> Jealousy can be an ugly thing.



Well, if she's your type then I'm eternally grateful I'm nothing like her.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 22, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Well, if she's your type then I'm eternally grateful I'm nothing like her.



..and so am I. AMEN!


----------



## pk (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh get that useless fucking twat Craig out of there before he cries himself to death.

What a pussy.

Should have been excluded on mental health grounds from entering in the first place.


----------



## milesy (Jul 22, 2005)

swizz. science gone instead of that annoying orleighty


----------



## pk (Jul 22, 2005)

Glad that fucking whining "at de end ov da day yeh" twat is pissing off.

I don't care how boring it gets now - Science was the most irritating tosser in the house bar none.


----------



## crossfire (Jul 22, 2005)

It's going to be very dull now.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 22, 2005)

50.5% to 49.5%


----------



## Lakina (Jul 22, 2005)

crossfire said:
			
		

> It's going to be very dull now.



plus ca change


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 22, 2005)

It'll be boring without Science.
Just a bunch of luvies telling each other how fabulous they are.


----------



## warszawa (Jul 22, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> It'll be boring without Science.
> Just a bunch of luvies telling each other how fabulous they are.



Ah, it's time to fucking flood the house or something.


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 22, 2005)

What we need now is a new housemate to come into the house. How about......*SCIENCE!!!*

Dereks head would explode, Orla would run out screaming and Craig would have a real baby!!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jul 22, 2005)

so who's going to be next out? my money's on Orlaith or Eugene


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh well, bye Science. Thanks for the cash   

Anyway, with the exit of the last genuine person in the house I know officially detest everyone in there. Yep, even Eugene.

You can get Orla at 2.4 on Betfair now. Derek next at 4.2, then Moloko at 6s. Don't think we're looking at anyone else yet, but things can change - I wouldn't even think about placing a bet until sunday night.

D'ya get meh?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 22, 2005)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> so who's going to be next out? my money's on Orlaith or Eugene




Eugene probably won't come up.


----------



## spiralx (Jul 23, 2005)

Boo, Science left 

My girlfriend and I were looking at who was left and currently we reckon it'll be Derek, Orla and Kamal up next week - Orla will probably go. Of course there's a few days to go yet before nominations, I'm sure the HMs can cause more trouble in the mean time


----------



## on_the_fly (Jul 23, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> What we need now is a new housemate to come into the house. How about......*SCIENCE!!!*
> 
> Dereks head would explode, Orla would run out screaming and Craig would have a real baby!!




That would be MINT !  What a fantastic idea ! 

How about Jason or Victor from last year ? (just to piss them all off like)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 23, 2005)

*Science out*

Total bloody travesty!!!!


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 23, 2005)

I'm very sorry to see Science go 

I would have loved to have seen Derek's face if science has stayed 

I'm wondering who the new victim will be now that the groups hated one has left

My money's on Kamal or Eugene


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 23, 2005)

I have a feeling whoever the next target will be will be decided by Derek. My money's on Orlaith as she's an easy target. I just hope it backfires as the group gets smaller and they turn on Derek (after all their main target is now gone)


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 23, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I have a feeling whoever the next target will be will be decided by Derek. My money's on Orlaith as she's an easy target. I just hope it backfires as the group gets smaller and they turn on Derek (after all their main target is now gone)



I agree that Derek will decide and manipulate the identity of the new group scapegoat

I think it is most likely to be either Kamal or Eugene as the identity will be the 'anti-derek' , that is the housemate who best personifies Derek's own qualitites that he himself can't own and therefore has to project onto others and hate. 

I think it'll be Kamal, (camp, over dramatic, vulnerable, 'ethnic') although Eugene (clever yet annoying) could easily be victimised and pushed into the hated role by Derek's withering stare, which could escalate into being sent to coventry.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 23, 2005)

Dunno cos Derek has been gettin on with Kamel lately bitching about Makosi (if she turns out to be the target I'll be behind em 100% no make it a million percent!)


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Dunno cos Derek has been gettin on with Kamel lately bitching about Makosi (if she turns out to be the target I'll be behind em 100% no make it a million percent!)




Whats your fav to least fav list at the moment?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 23, 2005)

Anthony
Eugene
Orlaith
Craig
Kemal
Derek/Makosi (really hate both equally! altho seeing as they've been going easy on Makosi in the recent highlight shows I guess that must mean I dislike Derek more at the moment!)


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Anthony
> Eugene
> Orlaith
> Craig
> ...



Heres mine

Eugene
Anthony
Craig
Orlaith
Kemal
Makosi
Derek

I definitely dislike Derek the most, regardless of editing. His smugness knows no bounds.


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 23, 2005)

does anyone have a link to the film that science made that won an award?

I think someone posted it earlier but I'm not sure on which thread

ta


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> does anyone have a link to the film that science made that won an award?
> 
> I think someone posted it earlier but I'm not sure on which thread
> 
> ta




Its on this thread but I don't know where.


----------



## Onslow (Jul 23, 2005)

i never got to see the interview last night, how did citizen science come across? Was he booed or cheered? I would imagine it was abit of a mix....


----------



## Louloubelle (Jul 23, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its on this thread but I don't know where.



Just found it
ta 

here it is again for anyone who missed it the 1st time 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/leeds/altogether/


----------



## on_the_fly (Jul 23, 2005)

I think that Ant will win it. The rest are just so slimey its not true.

BUT

Compared to last year this is really sucking...totally off the scale.



Wish they would all just jog on !


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 23, 2005)

Onslow said:
			
		

> i never got to see the interview last night, how did citizen science come across? Was he booed or cheered? I would imagine it was abit of a mix....



More cheers than boos,   he came across very well, I'm sad he's gone, the last of the big personalities to leave -  the house is going to be well boring from now on  .
fav to least fav list  -

Anthony
Kemal
Craig
Makosi
Derick
Eugene
Orlaith


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 23, 2005)

I reckon the final 3 will be Anthony, Eugene and Craig. Anthony will probably win but I can't really see that he's done anything in particular to deserve it, other than being the best of a pretty crap bunch of people. I still find him really dull.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 23, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> I agree that Derek will decide and manipulate the identity of the new group scapegoat
> 
> I think it is most likely to be either Kamal or Eugene as the identity will be the 'anti-derek' , that is the housemate who best personifies Derek's own qualitites that he himself can't own and therefore has to project onto others and hate.
> 
> I think it'll be Kamal, (camp, over dramatic, vulnerable, 'ethnic') although Eugene (clever yet annoying) could easily be victimised and pushed into the hated role by Derek's withering stare, which could escalate into being sent to coventry.



Bang on about Derek, but I disagree as to the target. Eugene and Kemal are on his list but I think Derek intimated last sunday that Makosi would be next to face his 'wrath'. He will assume that Orla is up anyway.

Derek's favoured tactic is to sit in the living area on a sunday night and bring in four other HMs into a bitching session about one - and only one, to avoid getting into trouble for discussing noms - HM. Ant and Craig will be there with him. Kemal knows the score now and will be there. Eugene is clueless but will be where the others are. Orla and Makosi are usually in the bedroom at night - and are targets. You can't bitch about someone behind their back if they're in the same room as you, after all.

I count five sure-fire votes for Orla and four (assuming Eugene can be manipulated) for Makosi right there. Ant should vote for Derek - which would be a cunning play. Eugene is critical here, and Derek will be putting a lot of work in this week to keep him sweet.

Orla - 5 votes (Derek, Ant, Kemal, Craig, Eugene)
Makosi - 4 votes (Derek, Kemal, Craig, Eugene)
Derek - 3 votes (Orla, Makosi, Ant)
Kemal - 1 vote (Makosi) 

Not sure about Orla's final vote.

Makosi to go?


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 23, 2005)

In defence of Anthony, his date with Big Brother was class and his relationship with Craig is an endless source of amusement to me. 

I still hate Craig though.

I do find it surprising that Kemal isn't doing so well in the 'who should win' polls. Why


----------



## Addy (Jul 23, 2005)

Dunno if this has been posted...
link 
Kamel is a bit of a wannabe


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 23, 2005)

Anthony no! _Please don't leave me!'_


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 23, 2005)

"Eugene's always perving on you" as Hannibal Lecher sucks on Nice But Dim's toes, or whatever...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2005)

£500 on Orla at 2.68. Sorted.

Now let's see who she's up against. Betfair and most of the bookies still think Derek, but I don't know. Makosi seems the more plausible candidate to me, but at the end of the day (channels Craig) it's all down to how persuasive Derek will be on sunday night. A quick saver on Makosi while she's still on 6s, then a more serious bet on the oppo on monday morn should do the trick - if nominated Derek's odds will swing wildly. Bring it on...


----------



## smurkey (Jul 24, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> £500 on Orla at 2.68. Sorted.
> 
> Now let's see who she's up against. Betfair and most of the bookies still think Derek, but I don't know. Makosi seems the more plausible candidate to me, but at the end of the day (channels Craig) it's all down to how persuasive Derek will be on sunday night. A quick saver on Makosi while she's still on 6s, then a more serious bet on the oppo on monday morn should do the trick - if nominated Derek's odds will swing wildly. Bring it on...



have you just put £500 on Orla to win?   

/me blinks


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 24, 2005)

To be evicted, next Friday, I'l warrant. Somewhat risky, when you consider 'Moloko' received 43% of the public vote two weeks ago


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2005)

There is no risk, I don't gamble.  

£100 saver already on Moloko at 6s, and Derek can wait 'til monday. It's all good...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 24, 2005)

*Now officially supports Eugene*


----------



## Boogie Boy (Jul 24, 2005)

Moloko......I just keep hearing that song in my head "The girlies are free 'cos the crack costs money.....oh yeah".


BB


----------



## exosculate (Jul 24, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> There is no risk, I don't gamble.
> 
> £100 saver already on Moloko at 6s, and Derek can wait 'til monday. It's all good...




Where are you betting oranges?

What if Eugene goes out?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh Craig! Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear......one too many I think!    


Extremely cringeworthly - but worth it to see the pain on Anthony's face mind you.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 24, 2005)

And now Derek - <slither>'it's the moment to take advantage</slither> - stirring it right up!!!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 24, 2005)

Craig - 'We're SO compatible'


Errrrr....except he's straight......


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh God - now he's trying to make him jealous - I can hardly watch.....  ........




....<watches>


----------



## madamv (Jul 24, 2005)

its all just a touch yuk for me.  I wonder whether anthony realises and is merely coping or if he is clueless?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 24, 2005)

Absolutely horrendous viewing.


----------



## aurora green (Jul 24, 2005)

Ew ew ew ew ew. Yuk.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 24, 2005)

Quality TV


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 24, 2005)

It's questionable as to why Endemol would even entertain the idea of putting Craig in there in the first place, when he's clearly got someway to go before he's comfortable with his sexuality - he wasn't even out to his parents for gods sake. 
Mind you - maybe he just lied about that - at the beginning he was saying he was not into sex at all, but then the other night he was bragging about his multiple one night stands and claiming that he was a very sexual person who couldn't get enough....

And Derek might have come out of that quite well, after his talk with Anthony in the garden, had he not just been egging Craig on to make a move.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 24, 2005)

I have to say Craig just doenst seem to "do" sexy....its just horrible to watch when he's trying to be all sultry *shudders*
I wish he'd just leave Anthoy alone, he blatantly doesnt want anything to do with him in that sense, and the more he pushes it, the more chance he has of losing the friendship with Anthony altogether.
Shame of Derek for stirring that though. Am most unimpressed


----------



## smurkey (Jul 24, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> I have to say Craig just doenst seem to "do" sexy....its just horrible to watch when he's trying to be all sultry *shudders*
> I wish he'd just leave Anthoy alone, he blatantly doesnt want anything to do with him in that sense, and the more he pushes it, the more chance he has of losing the friendship with Anthony altogether.
> Shame of Derek for stirring that though. Am most unimpressed



The only reason Derek stirred it is because he fancies Anthony and he's jealous of Craig's relationship with him and the fact that he can't be as close to a male member in teh house as Craig is to Anthony, even if Anthony isn't gay.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 24, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> The only reason Derek stirred it is because he fancies Anthony and he's jealous of Craig's relationship with him and the fact that he can't be as close to a male member in teh house as Craig is to Anthony, even if Anthony isn't gay.




He's close to Kemal for some while.

Derek has been unimpressive for some while too. 


Get him OUT!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 24, 2005)

Aw the highlights are fucking boring when we dont know who has been nominated cos we dont know who to hate!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 24, 2005)

Don't be silly smurkey - he stirs it cos it amuses him (and it's very probably also a part of his weird little game plan).


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 24, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

> Dunno if this has been posted...
> link
> Kamel is a bit of a wannabe



Some people just want to be famous whatever....

Isn't it weird that most people go on BB to get a 'career' nowadays...

I missed the highlights tonight, but i've been watching the live stuff late and i'm sure Anthony has slight gay tendancies as he seems to want to cuddle up to Craig when they make up after an arguement. They were having a chat in the living room last night and Craig was getting close, but Anthony was doing things like touching Craig's leg. 

The Popbitch weekly email said he frequents a gay bar in Newcastle...

Edited to add: Maybe Anthony is just being nice as he understands Craig's problem with his sexuality, so he doesn't want to upset him...which is far too easy to do


----------



## exosculate (Jul 24, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> The Popbitch weekly email said he frequents a gay bar in Newcastle...




Thats conclusive then!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 24, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Thats conclusive then!



Possibly


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 25, 2005)

I used to "frequent" a gay club in Liverpool most weeks cos it was the best club in the city! Doesn't mean I have "gay tendencies"!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 25, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I used to "frequent" a gay club in Liverpool most weeks cos it was the best club in the city! Doesn't mean I have "gay tendencies"!



That's good then. Thanks for sharing


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 25, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> That's good then. Thanks for sharing


Not a problem!


----------



## Mr T (Jul 25, 2005)

Addy said:
			
		

> Dunno if this has been posted...
> link
> Kamel is a bit of a wannabe



according to www.l-s-u.com he was in their version of student pop idol too...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 25, 2005)

Mr T said:
			
		

> according to www.l-s-u.com he was in their version of student pop idol too...


Never knew he was a JMU boy!

Come on Kemal!!!


----------



## aqua (Jul 25, 2005)

Last night was truely horrific to watch  

I really don't like Craig, he makes me feel so uncomfortable watching him and his fucking stupid ways


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 25, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> edit: i've thought of another wildcard - firky. bung him on the list with teejay, the b and silentnate, and let the public vote on who to chuck in there halfway through



 

shouldnt search my username


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 25, 2005)

I missed it last night. Can someone tell me exactly what happened btwn Anthony and Craig......?


----------



## aqua (Jul 25, 2005)

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=1494





> He went on: "It may sound pathetic to you, and it isn't an obsessive thing at all, but when I'm not with you I find it difficult to cope."


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 25, 2005)

and craig's kissing of orlaith looked most unpleasant, the poor girl!  then when he tried to get makosi she was having none of it.  doing his 'sexy' dancing with anyone so it wouldn't look like he was giving anthony any preference over them, oh dear


----------



## aurora green (Jul 25, 2005)

It was one of the most unpleasant and disgusting things I have found myself watching in ages.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 25, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> It was one of the most unpleasant and disgusting things I have found myself watching in ages.


Cant agree more. Was most disturbed after having to watch that not once.....but twice!!! *shudders*
Poor old Orlaith didnt look like she had much of a choice in whether or not she wanted that to happen did she??


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 25, 2005)

er....what happened?!? I'm really intrigued now. Craig kissed Orla? Craig tried to kiss Anthony? Someone tell me please.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 25, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> er....what happened?!? I'm really intrigued now. Craig kissed Orla? Craig tried to kiss Anthony? Someone tell me please.



And me!! I didn't watch any BB this weekend.  Need an update and fast.


----------



## Pip (Jul 25, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> er....what happened?!? I'm really intrigued now. Craig kissed Orla? Craig tried to kiss Anthony? Someone tell me please.



Craig got a bit pissed and lecherous (moreso than usual) with Anthony. He told him that he'd shag him if he was gay, and that he wishes he was gay, which scared the poor boy a bit. In an effort to prove to Anthony that he didn't care, or to turn him on or something   Craig was attempting to dirty dance with Orlaith, and fake kissed her.


----------



## aqua (Jul 25, 2005)

its how utterly possesive craig is about anthony

he won't leave the poor bloke alone - I just wish anthony would stand up for himself a bit more  or at least be able to say he wants more space

that or make his mind up and shag him


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2005)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> Craig got a bit pissed and lecherous (moreso than usual) with Anthony. He told him that he'd shag him if he was gay.



So Craig _isn't_ gay?


----------



## Pip (Jul 25, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> its how utterly possesive craig is about anthony
> 
> he won't leave the poor bloke alone - I just wish anthony would stand up for himself a bit more  or at least be able to say he wants more space
> 
> that or make his mind up and shag him



I know, Craig's really got it in for lovely Eugene at the moment too   
To Anthony's credit, he has tried to tell Craig to tone it down a bit, but the little tosser bursts into tears which invariably makes Anthony feel guilty and give him a big hug.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 25, 2005)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> Craig got a bit pissed and lecherous (moreso than usual) with Anthony. He told him that he'd shag him if he was gay, and that he wishes he was gay, which scared the poor boy a bit. In an effort to prove to Anthony that he didn't care, or to turn him on or something   Craig was attempting to dirty dance with Orlaith, and fake kissed her.



er....right. Glad I missed that. 
If Craig had just learnt to keep his mouth shut and not do stupid lecherous things, then Anthony might have eventually come round. I'm pretty sure he's a closet gay. All that foot massaging and constant hugging.....
Well, never gonna happen now, is it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 25, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> So Craig _isn't_ gay?



I think he meant he'd shag Anthony if Anthony was gay


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 25, 2005)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> Craig got a bit pissed and lecherous (moreso than usual) with Anthony. He told him that he'd shag him if he was gay, and that he wishes he was gay, which scared the poor boy a bit. In an effort to prove to Anthony that he didn't care, or to turn him on or something   Craig was attempting to dirty dance with Orlaith, and fake kissed her.



What I thought was class there was Craig's apparent conviction that Anthony should be _flattered_ by this information. He clearly has no idea what a porky old Shirley Ghostman lookeylikey he actually is.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted by *Craig*
> _I refuse to diminish my personality for anybody_



PMSL!!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2005)

uh... when will makosi learn to keep her big fucking gob shut?! yet another secret task that she fucks up.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 25, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> uh... when will makosi learn to keep her big fucking gob shut?! yet another secret task that she fucks up.









 kick her OUT


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 25, 2005)

Odds on Kemal being evicted this Friday have been slashed (twenty four hours before nominations are made public, once again) Now second favourite, after Orlaith, unsurprisingly


----------



## han (Jul 25, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> It was one of the most unpleasant and disgusting things I have found myself watching in ages.



Oh god yes.

Craig is so possessive. He is going to need serious therapy after leaving the Big Brother house.

The whole thing is getting so unwholesome!

but fascinating at the same time, like...


----------



## FTG (Jul 25, 2005)

i heard rumours about orla having a mobile phone..whats that all about??


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 25, 2005)

I assume the phone played a part in the secret mission that Makosi blew


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 25, 2005)

I still hate Craig but after last nights excruciating performance he should stay in the house, just so he can suffer a little longer   

And if Makosi has screwed up Orlaith's secret task, it really does show that she has completely lost the plot. Somehow she's gone from having the sun shining out of her bum to having a very nasty smell wafting out instead. As much as I would like a black woman to win BigB she does not deserve to win, but neither do the rest IMO.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Odds on Kemal being evicted this Friday have been slashed (twenty four hours before nominations are made public, once again) Now second favourite, after Orlaith, unsurprisingly



Yeah, I've been away a few days and the fuckers have gone and changed the noms system at the last minute - they've voted for the two people they want to save from the public vote, not the two they want up - hence Kemal's odds being slashed. I've got a bit of research to do before I can comment on the accuracy of that one.

Orla's odds have actually come down to 1.5, so she's a bigger fave to go than she was before (thank Christ!) so I still think my pre-eviction bet is reasonably safe, but even so... utter bastards...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 25, 2005)

I liked Makosi early on, but i'm getting fed up of her stirring and encouraging Orlaith to bitch and then telling everyone what she said. 

Everytime i turn the telly on to BB she's telling everyone exactly what she thinks as if everything she says is the final word on the (whatever) subject.

I'm actually hoping she goes very soon.

I'm still liking Kemal even though he's paranoid.

I've never liked Craig, but i want to keep him in because it's car crash tv  

I think Anthony may win now as he's the most well adjusted out of the lot of 'em. He reminds me of Craig in whatever year it was, when all Craig did was be nice to everyone...and then he won.

Science on Eugene: 'If i'm Science, He's technology'


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm watching the highlights show for the first time in ages.

FFS Makosi is such a two faced bitch

She's encouraging everyone to bitch sooooo much about Orlaith and Orlaith thins she is a friend!

And now she's getting Craigs back up because Anthony has gone to see if Orlaith is ok.

She won't stop bitching.....and Derek is loving it.

This is awful...

I feel sorry for Orlaith  

Oh FFS Makosi has just said that Vanessa lost weight too from the stress of being in the house, so Orlaith isn't special...Vanessa surely gained weight from all the eating she did


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 25, 2005)

Makosi and Kemal: 

Kemal: I had oral sex in a skip...my first time

Makosi sounding like she's supportive...but the look of distaste on her face

I'm really not liking he now....  

Get the bitch out now


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 25, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Makosi and Kemal:
> 
> Kemal: I had oral sex in a skip...my first time
> 
> ...


Just cos we don't all have oral sex in skips....


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 25, 2005)

"Craig is in the pool"......

Crying again....

Anthony tres to help...but he can't really do what Craig need to make it better...

It's a bit sad really. Craig may go mad becaue of his love for Anthony. He said himself that he should be sectioned when he gets out...

Edited to add: Anthony has hugged him again.....doesn't really make it better for Craig really....


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 25, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Just cos we don't all have oral sex in skips....



I hear Cilla Black was caught shitting in one* 














*May have been courtesy of the Onion


----------



## smurkey (Jul 25, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I'm watching the highlights show for the first time in ages.
> 
> FFS Makosi is such a two faced bitch
> 
> ...



Makosi a 2 faced bitch? well I never


----------



## smurkey (Jul 25, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> "Craig is in the pool"......
> 
> Crying again....
> 
> ...




why are you doing a running commentary on big brother? I'm sure most people on this thread watch the show.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 25, 2005)

<smug mode> I suggested this form of nominations weeks ago. In the exact form they are taking. If only I could find it I would quote myself. Are they reading this? Should I be a BB producer? So many questions. <smug mode ends>


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 25, 2005)

So who is the target of Endemol this week? I reckon Makosi and Kemal came out of that bad and Orlaith came out of it pretty well


----------



## exosculate (Jul 25, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> So who is the target of Endemol this week? I reckon Makosi and Kemal came out of that bad and Orlaith came out of it pretty well



I think they would like to break up the bizarre nasty triangle - who could blame them.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 25, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> <smug mode> I suggested this form of nominations weeks ago. In the exact form they are taking. If only I could find it I would quote myself. Are they reading this? Should I be a BB producer? So many questions. <smug mode ends>



you make big brother sound like a space mission project.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 25, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> you make big brother sound like a space mission project.




I'm sure someone there is reading this.


Declare yourself now!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2005)

Well on my highly unscientific reckoning, Orla, Kemal and Eugene could be up tommorow - which is NOT good at all. Betfair still have Orla to go, but IMHO it's not even certain that she'll be up. Kemal on 4s, Moloko on 6s, there was even a bit of cash on Anthony at one point! Eugene 2nd fave to stay which amazes me, but hopefully they've got it right and I've got it wrong. 

So no-one knows jack really.

Ah well, the best laid plans of mice and men etc...

I am roughly as disgusted as Derek was when they announced the rule change and he realised all his hard work shit-stirring had gone to waste.

Good one tho', I'll give them that.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 25, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Well on my highly unscientific reckoning, Orla, Kemal and Eugene could be up tommorow - which is NOT good at all. Betfair still have Orla to go, but IMHO it's not even certain that she'll be up. Kemal on 4s, Moloko on 6s, there was even a bit of cash on Anthony at one point! Eugene 2nd fave to stay which amazes me, but hopefully they've got it right and I've got it wrong.
> 
> So no-one knows jack really.
> 
> ...




why has his hard work gone to waste. I think I may have missed something but what has changed/happened with the eviction process for this week?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm currently finding Eugene sexually attractive 

Without wishing to sound particularly shallow, he's clearly lost a fair bit of weight since he has gone in there, and that coupled with the stubble, he's very cute!


----------



## pk (Jul 26, 2005)

Someone drown Craig in the jacuzzi before he loses all possible dignity.

Is he not aware that he'll lose the show because he's nowhere near as funny and smart as Brian from the previous show (or two) and lose his business because no cunt will want him weeping all over their barnet?

Orlaith and Anthony are the closest thing to real people in there.

The rest I could cheerfully poison.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 26, 2005)

I almost choked several weeks back when he outright and absurdly compared himself to the lovely Brian Dowling (four years ago  )

PK: Several months back, when Lesleh was still in, he admitted to her to rubbing spunk into a client's hair. Ya, he's ruined


----------



## smurkey (Jul 26, 2005)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww






The cat that they won in their latest task ^


----------



## Allan (Jul 26, 2005)

Kittens? On Urban 75? Whatever next!


----------



## pk (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like the poor fucker's just clapped eyes on Kemal in those stupid fucking high heels!!


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 26, 2005)

pk said:
			
		

> Looks like the poor fucker's just clapped eyes on Kemal in those stupid fucking high heels!!


Hahaha
The poor thing looks petrified!! Surely its a bit mean putting a tiny little thing like that in the house so a bunch of idiots can manhandle it?


----------



## sparkling (Jul 26, 2005)

Aahh the desperate story of Craig and Anthony....    Its certainly making Anthony look very good though appealing to women, gays and anyone who thinks he is a nice bloke if a bit dim.

My predictions for nominations for what its worth is that Orlaith and Derek will be up and Orlaith will go.  Possibly next week Derek and Kemal and then Derek will go.

As for Makosi...she is just so evil now I can't stand her.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 26, 2005)

That poor innocent little kittie, being subjected to those loud nasty people. 
It's made me quite angry   
Who is that kitten's owner and why would they agree to such a thing? 
Oh, GRRRRRR


----------



## chio (Jul 26, 2005)

Is that a real cat? Looks like a toy one to me.


----------



## kea (Jul 26, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> why are you doing a running commentary on big brother? I'm sure most people on this thread watch the show.




actually i've just been away for a week and reading people's posts which explain what actually happened has been most helpful in catching up 

what's the deal with the kitten, surely they haven't put an animal in the house?? that seems cruel 

i watched the highlights last night, to get back into the swing of things, and it seemed rather bafflingly angsty to me. reading this thread kinda explains why. it rather took me aback how strongly the mood of the house seems to have changed since i last watched it.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 26, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> why are you doing a running commentary on big brother? I'm sure most people on this thread watch the show.



I wasn't. It was winding me up. It's the first time i've watched the highlights show for days. I wouldn't call a couple of posts a running commentary anyway...


----------



## chio (Jul 26, 2005)

If it's running commentary you're after, they sit there on Digital Spy all day and night posting minute-by-minute accounts of the live feed


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> what's the deal with the kitten, surely they haven't put an animal in the house?? that seems cruel




There was a particularly unpalatable conversation and a kitten appeared from thin air.


----------



## kea (Jul 26, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> If it's running commentary you're after, they sit there on Digital Spy all day and night posting minute-by-minute accounts of the live feed




yeah but i can't read back through the entire past week on DS can i!!!! 

exos - eh?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> exos - eh?




Just kidding. Craig won it in a pass the parcel competition.


----------



## chio (Jul 26, 2005)

I had a rather vivid dream the other night that I'd been put in the Big Brother house.

Never been more glad to wake up to a day at work.


----------



## kea (Jul 26, 2005)

@ exos - 
  
<goes to DS for reliable info>


----------



## aqua (Jul 26, 2005)

kea, your task for today is catch up


----------



## kea (Jul 26, 2005)

i'm trying!!!!  (thanks for the text re: science eviction btw, was good to stay just a little bit in the loop ...)

just answer me one thing tho - is makosi still really unpopular? oh please say she is!


----------



## chio (Jul 26, 2005)

With me, she is.

(I've given my German mobile number to an Urbanite to tell me who gets evicted while I'm there!)


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 26, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> i'm trying!!!!  (thanks for the text re: science eviction btw, was good to stay just a little bit in the loop ...)
> 
> just answer me one thing tho - is makosi still really unpopular? oh please say she is!



not with me I really like her.....  

really dislike kemal and derek at the minute.....derek is a devious little fucker.....and kemals bitchiness is just tedious now...


----------



## chio (Jul 26, 2005)

But look what she did to Cwaig and Ant'nee with all that whispering in the diary room - poor Cwaig's been sobbing for about three days now!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 26, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> But look what she did to Cwaig and Ant'nee with all that whispering in the diary room - poor Cwaig's been sobbing for about three days now!



Only three days


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 26, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> But look what she did to Cwaig and Ant'nee with all that whispering in the diary room - poor Cwaig's been sobbing for about three days now!



wasn't it cause when cwaig had his eyes covered she told ant'nee not to touch her boobs even though he wasn't, so cwaig slapped ant'nee - if he wanted boobs cwaig would offer his man cleavage!?  ew!


----------



## kea (Jul 26, 2005)

craig seems to have cracked up completely in the past week, is that the case? last night he looked like he was about two steps away from going postal and massacreing everyone 
and i noticed everyone was giving orlaith really evil looks when she was trying to do her (admittedly stupid) hugging task, there was a remarkable unity of purpose there which surprised me, it seems much more organised/united than before i went away. derek seems to have come onside with makosi and kemal a lot more than previously, which also surprised me.


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Just kidding. Craig won it in a pass the parcel competition.



They *wrapped* a fucking kitten!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> They *wrapped* a fucking kitten!




The RSPCA have been informed.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 26, 2005)

Odds on Kemal to win have plummeted (37/1) after his "sex in a skip" story. It would appear the gay loving BB voting public don't much care for homosexuals who actually have sex  A few quid on him leaving this Friday may be prudent


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Odds on Kemal to win have plummeted (37/1) after his "sex in a skip" story. It would appear the gay loving BB voting public don't much care for homosexuals who actually have sex  A few quid on him leaving this Friday may be prudent




I hope so. I used to like him but he has become so horribly and unnecessarily bitchy.


----------



## Allan (Jul 26, 2005)

http://www.petsovernight.com


----------



## kyser_soze (Jul 26, 2005)

Allan said:
			
		

> http://www.petsovernight.com



Hur hur - kinda like Bonsai kitten...


----------



## Balbi (Jul 26, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> The RSPCA have been informed.



*RSPCASCIST*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2005)

Whehey! I've got a ticket for the BB Wrap Party - any messages to pass on?


----------



## tarannau (Jul 26, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Whehey! I've got a ticket for the BB Wrap Party - any messages to pass on?




Just boo them all. Whilst carrying a big banner that says 'Worst BB Ever'

I can't watch it anymore, I don't like any of the folks left in there and it's just cringeworthy now.

Ended up watching repeats of Jack Dee last night in preference to hearing Plastictitwotsit gushing her 'love' to everyone. It's that bad.

I know; it's a challenge, but it's still painful TV...


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 26, 2005)

2 of my mates were in a pub with Maxwell and Saskia last week! i couldn't think of a message to pass on then either.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2005)

Last year I told Victor the only work he was gonna get next was endorsing matchsticks.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 26, 2005)

i really, really want to go. it's my birthday this thursday, could you get 2 more places? i would think of something good to say, by then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry, no can do mate!


----------



## Belushi (Jul 26, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Sorry, no can do mate!



Take me as your guest and I promise to twat the housemate of your choice.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 26, 2005)

i should have seized my chance to meet the stars when i had it! they were a bit arseholes by all accounts anyway.... though i suppose that's not massively surprising


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 26, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Odds on Kemal to win have plummeted (37/1) after his "sex in a skip" story. It would appear the gay loving BB voting public don't much care for homosexuals who actually have sex  A few quid on him leaving this Friday may be prudent



I thought that was great! How was he surprised at being left by a bloke he just met on the internet. Could have been nasty mind.

C'mon voting public it was only oral 

p.s. like your buccaneer/pirate ( but not in a Craig to Anthony way )


----------



## kea (Jul 26, 2005)

i saw that on the highlights - i thought makosi looked extremely uninterested/bored in what he was telling her, even tho to him it seemed like it was a bit of a confidence and he was looking for her support.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like Orla and Kemal up for eviction.

I'm bloody annoyed - it would have been a £500+ banker this week.
Now they've changed the rules I've had to spend the last few hours scrabbling around looking for info and getting saver bets on - over a grands-worth for a total return of £30-£40. What a bloody waste of time.

Thanks a LOT Endemol. That's a whole lot of aggro just to save Moloko for another week.

(okay, I'm not that annoyed really - it's a good twist. Still a bit of a pisser tho')


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 26, 2005)

Orla + Kemal confirmed, phew.

Odds now Orla 1.5, Kemal 2.6

I think they'll swing but I'm quitting this eviction while I'm ahead - my 'current bets' page reads like War & Peace at the moment.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Looks like Orla and Kemal up for eviction.
> 
> I'm bloody annoyed - it would have been a £500+ banker this week.
> Now they've changed the rules I've had to spend the last few hours scrabbling around looking for info and getting saver bets on - over a grands-worth for a total return of £30-£40. What a bloody waste of time.
> ...




You were saying there are no risks too!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Orla + Kemal confirmed, phew.
> 
> Odds now Orla 1.5, Kemal 2.6
> 
> I think they'll swing but I'm quitting this eviction while I'm ahead - my 'current bets' page reads like War & Peace at the moment.




I'd whack some on Kemal if i were you.


----------



## mk12 (Jul 26, 2005)

Kemal Out!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 26, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I thought that was great! How was he surprised at being left by a bloke he just met on the internet. Could have been nasty mind.
> 
> C'mon voting public it was only oral
> 
> p.s. like your buccaneer/pirate ( but not in a Craig to Anthony way )



Well, DS was awash with posts such as "I'm not being homophobic, but...", "My children have a television in the bedrooms..." and "Kemal showed no regard for the feelings of his parents...". Many of them were banned


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 26, 2005)

I've just realised that apart from a few sit downs to watch the live stuff when I'm waiting for the kettle to boil, I've not properly watched it since friday... and haven't missed it... I feel a bit sad that I've given up, I bloody love (d) big brother


----------



## smurkey (Jul 26, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Looks like Orla and Kemal up for eviction.
> 
> I'm bloody annoyed - it would have been a £500+ banker this week.
> Now they've changed the rules I've had to spend the last few hours scrabbling around looking for info and getting saver bets on - over a grands-worth for a total return of £30-£40. What a bloody waste of time.
> ...



heh, you might have known, given the dodgey nature of Endemol and the tricks up their sleaves that something like that would happen


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 26, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I've just realised that apart from a few sit downs to watch the live stuff when I'm waiting for the kettle to boil, I've not properly watched it since friday... and haven't missed it... I feel a bit sad that I've given up, I bloody love (d) big brother



Me as well, I had it on tonight but it was just in the background really, I'm still going to watch it till the end but all  the really strong characters are gone now


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'd whack some on Kemal if i were you.



Done and dusted mate, no worries: I'm up whoever wins. It's just annoying having to do a last-minute scramble for info because Endemol wants to save Moloko's ass. 

A +£500 banker has turned into a +£30 banker, that's all (I had to cover three bases - Orla, Kemal and Moloko instead of the original two: Orla and Moloko). Shit happens.

I still defy anyone to lose money betting on BB given the resources (DS, PB etc) out there. I'm still a grand up.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 27, 2005)

Oh, and a shameless c&p from p*pbitch: Craig, Ant & Orla in pre-fame, pre-BB times here. Enjoy!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 27, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh, and a shameless c&p from p*pbitch: Craig, Ant & Orla in pre-fame, pre-BB times here. Enjoy!



Orlaith looks fucking minging. LOL at ant's monobrow. The only one who hasn't changed is Craig, he's still got that stare lol.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 27, 2005)

I see Anfony was taking tips from the Byker Grove School of Fashion


----------



## smurkey (Jul 27, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I see Anfony was taking tips from the Byker Grove School of Fashion



Been reading Jeff's books on how to woo the ladies with your looks.

Byker Byker Byker Grove yeah!!! aha aha ahaa!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 27, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> The only one who hasn't changed is Craig, he's still got that stare lol.



"If I can't 'ave you no-one can, Ant'nee..."

Expect "The Summer Of Craig"/"The Norwich Poisoner" retrospectives in 2015.


----------



## Pip (Jul 27, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh, and a shameless c&p from p*pbitch: Craig, Ant & Orla in pre-fame, pre-BB times here. Enjoy!



 Orlaith looks like a dodgy French exchange student.


----------



## pk (Jul 27, 2005)

Orlaith still looks naughty even then...


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I'd whack some on Kemal if i were you.



Yep - he doesn't like kittens, FFS!

Is he even human?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 27, 2005)

he doesn't like kittens?! 

worranidiot


----------



## smurkey (Jul 27, 2005)

Do you agree with the RSPCA in saying that Endemol were way out of line with the kitten "stunt" ? They say that the kitten was terrified (tbh it did look quite frightened)... I'm beginning to wonder if they should have given such a bunch of brash and brazen muppets the pleasure of spending time with the poor lil thing.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 27, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> he doesn't like kittens?!
> 
> worranidiot



He went into the diary room and said he was scared of it, and didn't like animals.

FWIW I didn't think the kitten looked terrified at all.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 27, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> He went into the diary room and said he was scared of it, and didn't like animals.
> 
> FWIW I didn't think the kitten looked terrified at all.



ok, did u watch it live on e4 for a definite period of time or have you made that decision based on the terrestrial showings?


----------



## kea (Jul 27, 2005)

i felt sorry for the kitten 

hmmm haven't watched enough in the last couple of weeks to make a judgement on who i'd rather see go this week - personally i'd prefer kemal to stay but from what other people have been saying, it sounds as though he's been rather crap recently, so i dunno ...


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 27, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Oh, and a shameless c&p from p*pbitch: Craig, Ant & Orla in pre-fame, pre-BB times here. Enjoy!



Orlaith look bloody awful!!! Isnt it amazing what a bit of make up and some peroxide can do?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 27, 2005)

Did anyone watch the highlights show last night? I really don't get what was so hysterically funny/scary about Anthony's so called 'ghost story'. It was pathetic. And god, did he think he was being funny. He looked like he wanted to cheer and pat himself on the back for being such a great, amusing, witty guy. Er........whatever


----------



## smurkey (Jul 27, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Did anyone watch the highlights show last night? I really don't get what was so hysterically funny/scary about Anthony's so called 'ghost story'. It was pathetic. And god, did he think he was being funny. He looked like he wanted to cheer and pat himself on the back for being such a great, amusing, witty guy. Er........whatever



how you could even perceive it as an attempt at being witty begs the question, do you even realise what wit is? It's off the cuff sharp and fast humour - not a thought out joke story that you heard off a mate. And, tbh I thought it was quite funny


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 27, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> how you could even perceive it as an attempt at being witty begs the question, do you even realise what wit is? It's off the cuff sharp and fast humour - not a thought out joke story that you heard off a mate. And, tbh I thought it was quite funny



Yes I do know what wit is thanks although I doubt Anthony does, and I think it was quite clear that he was really pleased with himself after making the 'joke'. I don't quite see how you can interpret it as 'sharp and fast humour' though. 

I don't know, I just don't particularly like Anthony all that much. The editing of the show seems determined to make me warm to him, but I just find him dull and vain and plain irritating.


----------



## Griff (Jul 27, 2005)

Caught half an hour of this last night after not seeing it for weeks. What surprises me is that people are still watching it. It was awful.


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Jul 27, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Caught half an hour of this last night after not seeing it for weeks. What surprises me is that people are still watching it. It was awful.



but the kitten was so cute?!


----------



## Griff (Jul 27, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> but the kitten was so cute?!



I didnt's see that bit.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 27, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Yes I do know what wit is thanks although I doubt Anthony does, and I think it was quite clear that he was really pleased with himself after making the 'joke'. I don't quite see how you can interpret it as 'sharp and fast humour' though.
> 
> I don't know, I just don't particularly like Anthony all that much. The editing of the show seems determined to make me warm to him, but I just find him dull and vain and plain irritating.



I wasn't saying his joke was sharp and fast humour, I was saying that's what wit is. Anyway, I don't feel that the editing cut that much of a favourable showing of Anthoney. He's just comes across as being a very genuine guy although I don't think he's the most interesting of people, I'd rather chat to Eugene out of any of them in there as he has things to talk about aside from himself and a vast number of topics to chat about. Ant would be ok as a drinking partner though, you'd definitely have some 'reet good craic with him like'.


----------



## chio (Jul 27, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> I'd rather chat to Eugene out of any of them in there as he has things to talk about aside from himself and a vast number of topics to chat about.



But he'd keep disappearing into the pub toilet to see what radio station was playing!

http://www.mediauk.com/audio/17371.mp3


----------



## J77 (Jul 27, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Caught half an hour of this last night after not seeing it for weeks. What surprises me is that people are still watching it. It was awful.


Yeah - it's wank.

I caught the last 15 minutes - the HMs are just so bland.


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 27, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> ok, did u watch it live on e4 for a definite period of time



Highlights only for me - have better things to do with my time than waste it on watching that bunch of idiots live.


----------



## Jayshat (Jul 27, 2005)

Eek! Craig looked like so much like a psycho! 

Not that he acts like one or anything with Anthony...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 27, 2005)

I caught a bit of last nights highlights and was so annoyed at how rude craig was when eugene was telling one of his stories... now I know they're not as hilarious as eugene thinks they are, but to sit there with that fucking "what a cunt" face on was totally off. 

craig is utterly vile


----------



## exosculate (Jul 27, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I caught a bit of last nights highlights and was so annoyed at how rude craig was when eugene was telling one of his stories... now I know they're not as hilarious as eugene thinks they are, but to sit there with that fucking "what a cunt" face on was totally off.
> 
> craig is utterly vile




Vile but honest in this case I feel.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 27, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Vile but honest in this case I feel.



I hate Craig but I know how he feels in this instance. I've known people like Eugene over the years, but unlike him they've usually been sleezy in some way. Either way, a bore's a bore.

Sorry!


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jul 27, 2005)

craig should be turned inside out and pickled in his own bile


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 27, 2005)

rghthrerightnow said:
			
		

> craig should be turned inside out and pickled in his own bile



He's a wrongun alright, especially the way he drops in frequent subtle references to Stargate: SG1. What gives?


----------



## madzone (Jul 27, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> Orlaith look bloody awful!!! Isnt it amazing what a bit of make up and some peroxide can do?


And a nose job 
Check the shape of her nostrils now compared to that photo.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 27, 2005)

And hence forth Craig shall be known as MYRA.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 27, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> Eek! Craig looked like so much like a psycho!



A psycho! Like Myra.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 27, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> And hence forth Craig shall be known as MYRA.



sigh, please lets not carry that on.. for all his whining and over dramatics craig did have a point. Wouldn't surprise me if some sick fuck made a 'joke' out of it when/if he gets evicted.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 27, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> *RSPCASCIST*


----------



## exosculate (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 28, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

>


 That is fucking scary


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 28, 2005)

Its very funny though. 
I love how he gets his knickers in a twist over the silliest things!!
Im not a fan of Anthony, but he does deal with all Craigs strops very well, I know I couldnt!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 28, 2005)

I thought Eugene was hilarious doing morse code in the diary room last night in the highlights show


----------



## kea (Jul 28, 2005)

oh god. i hate them all. except kemal, and possibly anthony.  
usually BB flies by, but this year it already feels like it's gone on about two weeks too long


----------



## aqua (Jul 28, 2005)

you can't hate eugene? surely?  he's brilliant 

trust him to already know morse code


----------



## kea (Jul 28, 2005)

eugene irritates the fuck out of me. he reminds me of several people i did student radio with and not in a good way. i reckon i could tolerate (just!) being stuck in a lift with any of the other BB people, but if i was stuck in a lift (or even a reasonably sized room) with eugene for more than a minute i would have to kill him. just watching clips of him makes me want to twat him.


----------



## aqua (Jul 28, 2005)

*tuts at kea*


----------



## kea (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 28, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

>



  

THAT WOMAN WAS AN ANIMAL! A CHILD KILLER!    

god how i laughed......


----------



## J77 (Jul 28, 2005)

As soon as Craig emphasised the point that he would be called Myra on his exit... FOOL 

Another thing, has Kemal (or any of the HMs for that matter) been told of the London bombings - only thought this because if he gets evicted on Friday he might be shocked by the Muslim tension at the mo'

He is a Muslim, right? 

Or maybe Islam is different(?) I'm probably just confused (I don't care a zip about religion).


----------



## Structaural (Jul 28, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> As soon as Craig emphasised the point that he would be called Myra on his exit... FOOL
> 
> Another thing, has Kemal (or any of the HMs for that matter) been told of the London bombings - only thought this because if he gets evicted on Friday he might be shocked by the Muslim tension at the mo'
> 
> ...



He seems to be a muslim buddhist


----------



## J77 (Jul 28, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> He seems to be a muslim buddhist


That's just confused my ignorance even more


----------



## Structaural (Jul 28, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> That's just confused my ignorance even more



not as confused as Kemal


----------



## J77 (Jul 28, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> not as confused as Kemal


He's just being confused to be 'different'.

Anyway, I guess they weren't told of the bombings or they would be talking about them.

How have the evicted HMs reacted? - since most of them seem to come from London (aprt from the token Northerners).

I would guess, 'not much' - as most all evcited don't seem to have much opinion or intelligence in general - apart from possibly Science but he seems a bit 'vacuum' too.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 28, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> As soon as Craig emphasised the point that he would be called Myra on his exit... FOOL
> 
> Another thing, has Kemal (or any of the HMs for that matter) been told of the London bombings - only thought this because if he gets evicted on Friday he might be shocked by the Muslim tension at the mo'
> 
> ...


Altho I have never read the Koran I think I feel pretty confident there are no chapters that involve Mohammed going down a back ally and giving head in a skip to someone he met off the internet! (Altho to be fair to Mo, the internet wasn't around in his day!)


----------



## J77 (Jul 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> (Altho to be fair to Mo, the internet wasn't around in his day!)


 LOL


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 28, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Anyway, I guess they weren't told of the bombings or they would be talking about them.



Oh yeah! Because they're always ardently discussing politics and current affairs, ennit?


----------



## J77 (Jul 28, 2005)

*yep - you're right...*




			
				Pigeon said:
			
		

> Oh yeah! Because they're always ardently discussing politics and current affairs, ennit?


Or anything which would require a vague hint of grey matter


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 28, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> He's just being confused to be 'different'.



He doesn't appear to be confused at all about his religion. He may have been born a Muslim, but he seems to be dedicated to buddhism. He is chanting regularly and has been since the first week. 

I don't think he's different just for effect. He knows himself well enough.


----------



## Structaural (Jul 28, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> He doesn't appear to be confused at all about his religion. He may have been born a Muslim, but he seems to be dedicated to buddhism. He is chanting regularly and has been since the first week.
> 
> I don't think he's different just for effect. He knows himself well enough.



I was kidding - I seem to remember he said his parents were Muslim, he dressed as Hindu and he practises Buddhism.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 28, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I thought Eugene was hilarious doing morse code in the diary room last night in the highlights show



heh i thought it was funnier when he was doing it to makosi and got it wrong ...


"dah de de dah dah dah ... no thats not it .... dahh de daa deee dahh dee"

ahhahahahah

eugene is class


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 28, 2005)

Anthony drinking himself into a stuper, last night, throwing up all over the diary room and then passing out clearly hasn't done his popularity any harm. Probably courting the Maxwell vote 

EUGENE! EUGENE! EUGENE! EUGENE! EUGENE!

Watching it sober, last night, he definately is cute, 'specially on the night vision camera


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 28, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Anthony drinking himself into a stuper, last night, throwing up all over the diary room and then passing out clearly hasn't done his popularity any harm. Probably courting the Maxwell vote



Did he really throw up in the diary room  

I didn't think they gave them enough booze to get that pissed


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 28, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> Did he really throw up in the diary room
> 
> I didn't think they gave them enough booze to get that pissed



Yep, and I gather it stayed there, festering, overnight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Perhaps he can't manage fifteen pints of Stella, like Craig claims he can


----------



## smurkey (Jul 28, 2005)

is makosi an actress?


----------



## smurkey (Jul 28, 2005)

hahahaaha, I loved those introductions, especially Craigs lol... he sounds well funny trying to sound German


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2005)

What a comedic episode.

Love it!


----------



## oisleep (Jul 28, 2005)

kemal looks pretty sexy tonight!


----------



## chio (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh for god's sake, Craig definitely has a problem of some sort.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 28, 2005)

That was frightening!!

I cannot believe his obsession!

I also can't belive Anthony kept his cool.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 28, 2005)

Eeeeeeuwwwwww!

Craig what a creep!


----------



## Red40 (Jul 28, 2005)

If I ever saw somebody take advantage of a drunk tonights episode was it  

What a creep, more like a pervert


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 28, 2005)

I have a theory...

Its quite strange how Anthony looked like he had drank all four bottles of wine to himself, yet everyone else was stone cold sober (or maybe there's just more booze kicking round since Maxwell left?!) so is it possible Anthony could have been date raped? Not sure who in the house might want to do that like...


----------



## smurkey (Jul 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I have a theory...
> 
> Its quite strange how Anthony looked like he had drank all four bottles of wine to himself, yet everyone else was stone cold sober (or maybe there's just more booze kicking round since Maxwell left?!) so is it possible Anthony could have been date raped? Not sure who in the house might want to do that like...



melodramatic


----------



## madamv (Jul 28, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> is it possible Anthony could have been date raped? Not sure who in the house might want to do that like...



Well I didnt see him being raped?  WTF?   

He poss just chucked the booze down his neck to escape craigs yukky flirting.  Little did he realise craig would cross over to possible molestation    he just gets worse.........  I do hope he is horrfied by his actions when he gets to see them played back..... otherwise hes a bit of a perve take advantage slime ball


----------



## oisleep (Jul 28, 2005)

do you think if it was a male doing something like this to a female, big brother would have intervened and told them to cut it out?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> do you think if it was a male doing something like this to a female, big brother would have intervened and told them to cut it out?



Yes


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 28, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Yes



Agreed !

Craig is sexually harassing Anthony  I find it REALLY creepy !


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2005)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Agreed !
> 
> Craig is sexually harassing Anthony  I find it REALLY creepy !




Hello. Where have you been? Not noticed you for ages.


----------



## Red40 (Jul 28, 2005)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> Craig is sexually harassing Anthony  I find it REALLY creepy !



Dont think anybody would want to be his boyfriend when he gets out, creepy is the word for it  

I know Anthony was pissed but it must see/feel what Craigs doing, definately stepped over the mark tonight!


----------



## chio (Jul 28, 2005)

Why is Craig never up for eviction? At this rate, the horrid slimy little thing will win it.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 28, 2005)

chio said:
			
		

> Why is Craig never up for eviction? At this rate, the horrid slimy little thing will win it.



He'll never win it now. The public vote for the last 3 usually.


----------



## madamv (Jul 28, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> do you think if it was a male doing something like this to a female, big brother would have intervened and told them to cut it out?



I would hope so 
I waited for them to say it in the show but nothing.........   not right.     

@chio craig wont win cause we all get the final vote..... thankfully


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd still rather Myra won than Derek.


----------



## chio (Jul 28, 2005)

Someone vote Eugene for me while I'm in Germany? Ta.


----------



## Onslow (Jul 29, 2005)

Its a bloody mad house that place.

Craig is, well, quite odd isnt he. I Think hes an embaressment to the gay community actually. Anthony has him down as a good friend, trusts him and accepts him, when all Craig wants to do is wait for the first oppotunity were he cant take advantage of him and feel him up!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2005)

oh I am so glad I bothered to tune in tonight 

craig is sooooo fucking scary 

poor anfonee


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 29, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> oh I am so glad I bothered to tune in tonight
> 
> craig is sooooo fucking scary
> 
> poor anfonee



Does any one else think he might stalk him when they all get out?


----------



## madamv (Jul 29, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> Does any one else think he might stalk him when they all get out?



 yup.  he will need a bodyguard!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 29, 2005)

i think deep down craig can't live with just being friends with Anfonee.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 29, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> i think deep down craig can't live with just being friends with Anfonee.



I think it's pretty close to the surface.

Classic potential stalkingness ( ? )


----------



## Red40 (Jul 29, 2005)

The last thing Anthony needs to say now is 'fuck me' think Craig will take that as an invite  

If ever there was a mark to step over tonights episode was it!

Craig to do the shopping list from now on:-

14 crates of beer for Anthony (2 crates a night)
1 bottle of lemonade for me (1 glass a night)


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2005)

I was out, and, as I set my video to record the cockfest on ITV2, I missed it  I guess it will be repeated tomorrow, sometime, but I bet it's edited  Still, I knew Craig was a creep, already


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> I was out, and, as I set my video to record the cockfest on ITV2, I missed it  I guess it will be repeated tomorrow, sometime, but I bet it's edited  Still, I knew Craig was a creep, already



It actually made me feel anxious/sick


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2005)

yeah, but he's _really_ upped his game NBN


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jul 29, 2005)

was utter hilarity, classic bb


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> It actually made me feel anxious/sick


craig's behaviour often makes me feel like that, horrible innit, I really do genuinely feel sorry/worried for anfonee


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2005)

A bit of a Jonny and Kate session, all-over-again, then?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> A bit of a Jonny and Kate session, all-over-again, then?




nerd


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> craig's behaviour often makes me feel like that, horrible innit, I really do genuinely feel sorry/worried for anfonee




I fear anfa-knee is not mentally strong enough to cope with Myra


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 29, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> craig's behaviour often makes me feel like that, horrible innit, I really do genuinely feel sorry/worried for anfonee



I'm a bit worried he'll lose it and lamp him, end up being prosecuted


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> I'm a bit worried he'll lose it and lamp him, end up being prosecuted




He wont do that


----------



## smurkey (Jul 29, 2005)

aahhh you lot are getting too sentimental.


----------



## Maidmarian (Jul 29, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> He wont do that




Hi exos (waves) ---- I have been around, just been avoiding you !    

Actually, I don`t think Anthony will smack Craig either, but I AM interested in why BB hasn`t warned Craig, not "just" for the harassment, but also `cos he`s slapped Ant`s face at least twice (iirc).

Didn`t other housemates get warned for slinging water at each other ?


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 29, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> i think deep down craig can't live with just being friends with Anfonee.



You don't say!


----------



## aqua (Jul 29, 2005)

well that was painful viewing wasn't it

christ craig is one creepy fucker


----------



## scruff (Jul 29, 2005)

It made me cringe.

Craig is the worst advert for gay men i've ever seen. Get him out.


----------



## foo (Jul 29, 2005)

i cant' bear em now so haven't been watching it. 

so Craig is upping the offensive with Anthony now is he? <shudder> alhtough when i _was_  watching it, i did occasionally think Anthony was unfairly encouraging him in a particularly shifty way. i might have been way off the mark with that though...

is Kemal (my previous fave) still being a whiny twat with the 'Makosi's a mole' business? erm....what purpose would a mole serve in the BB house anyway??   

Is Makosi (another previous fave) still 'pregnant'


----------



## J77 (Jul 29, 2005)

Craig's behaviour was sickening.

If that was a bloke letching on a drunk girl in the same way BB would've had to step in.

Eugene to win! 

Did anyone see his conversation with Anthony about routes to Stirling from Newcastle?

Classic   - apparently there are 3 of them...


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 29, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> Is Makosi (another previous fave) still 'pregnant'



The last I heard, Makosi was in the diary room telling BB she had got her period. So, er...what a suprise....she's not pregnant!


----------



## J77 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> The last I heard, Makosi was in the diary room telling BB she had got her period. So, er...what a suprise....she's not pregnant!


Last I heard they didn't even shag - it's entertainment, not real life - we get to see what they want us to see, even with live pictures and they draw our conclusions.


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 29, 2005)

My god was I totally irritated watching last nights episode. What the hell did Craig think he was doing??? That was quite possible the most cringeworthy thing Ive seen on BB to date (beating his yukky kiss with Orlaith hands down!). Like others have mentioned already I think BB would have stopped it if it was a man and woman, so why they hell didnt they pull Craig into the diary room and tell him to keep his hands to himself? 
Why didnt the others try and stop him bothering Anthony aswell?? I know they didnt want to get involved, but jeez I could have have sat back and watched that, the poor lad just wanted to be left alone to be sick!! Craig should have just chucked a duvet over him in the living room and left him to it. BB would have kept an eye on him.
How much did I want to slap Craig when he flounced out the room saying in a mock irritated voice "now Ive got to stay up all night and watch him" .Come on Craig, you love it.

Craigs actually getting quite frightening now.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 29, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> It actually made me feel anxious/sick



Same here, it was a real video nasty.


----------



## aqua (Jul 29, 2005)

why wouldn't he leave him on the living room sofa? If I'd have been either anthony or someone in the house he would have been left where he was with a glass of water and a bowl with a duvet to keep him warm

and craig when he got him into bed saying "I'll have to stay up all night to keep an eye on him"

errrr why?


----------



## madzone (Jul 29, 2005)

I wish I hadn't watched it last night. It actually left me feeling properly sick and disturbed. I think this series has definitely raised some issues of what we expect entertainment to be. It frequently reminds me of the Dr Who episode where the contestants were euthanased (sp?)
Like others my husband and I both said what if Anthony was a female - would big brother have done something? 
Yuk yuk and thrice yuk


----------



## warszawa (Jul 29, 2005)

..


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 29, 2005)

What happened? I missed it last night. 
What has Craig done now?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> What happened? I missed it last night.
> What has Craig done now?




He now calls himself Myra and he's a very naughty boy.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 29, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> He now calls himself Myra and he's a very naughty boy.



Myra...as in _Hindley_? Now he really is beginning to  creep me out.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 29, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> He now calls himself Myra and he's a very naughty boy.



erm, right. Doesn't really tell me much. What did he do to poor Anthony? Why is everyone on this thread so disgusted?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Myra...as in _Hindley_? Now he really is beginning to  creep me out.




Yep and he now looks like this.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> erm, right. Doesn't really tell me much. What did he do to poor Anthony? Why is everyone on this thread so disgusted?




He was bit too touchy feely whilst Ant was very drunk.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 29, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> erm, right. Doesn't really tell me much. What did he do to poor Anthony? Why is everyone on this thread so disgusted?



He was sliming all over a very pissed Anthony. At one stage I thought Creepy Craig was going to take advantage of Ant's weakened condition. it wasn't a pretty sight, let's put it that way and if this had been a hetero scenario BB would have interceded.


----------



## aqua (Jul 29, 2005)

I bloody hope they would have done


----------



## Belushi (Jul 29, 2005)

I know its in bad taste but I laughed like a drain when Ant and Craig were in the diaryroom an on diary room uncut last night and Craig wore his 'Myra' wig


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 29, 2005)

Okay, let me get this straight - Craig now happily wears his Myra wig and actually calls himself Myra?  

Despite the fact that a couple of days ago he was absolutely outraged when other Housemates told him he looked like her and made a huge big deal about it, sulking and stamping his feet for hours.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Okay, let me get this straight - Craig now happily wears his Myra wig and actually calls himself Myra?




Yes - in a metaphorical sense.


If the wig fits........


----------



## madzone (Jul 29, 2005)

He was also constantly grabbing and kissing Anthony and stroking him too, too much. Anthony was only in his underpants and at one point I thought craig was going to touch his cock. He was leaning over Anthony and had his hands resting high up on his thighs and stuff. He also kept kissing his back and his shoulders. It was like watching a pirhanna who had smelt blood


----------



## scruff (Jul 29, 2005)

One thing... Craig is going to be REALLY disliked on the Gay Scene now. He's his very own advert for a bad boyfriend.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 29, 2005)

lizzieloo said:
			
		

> I'm a bit worried he'll lose it and lamp him, end up being prosecuted



I can't believe he hasn't already.


----------



## han (Jul 29, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> He was also constantly grabbing and kissing Anthony and stroking him too, too much. Anthony was only in his underpants and at one point I thought craig was going to touch his cock. He was leaning over Anthony and had his hands resting high up on his thighs and stuff. He also kept kissing his back and his shoulders. It was like watching a pirhanna who had smelt blood



That was awful wasn't it! It made me skin crawl!

Poor old Anthony - I felt so sorry for him last night. He's practically being sexually abused. Someone needs to get Craig away from him, or Anthony himself needs to tell Craig to f*** off. Anthony's too nice for his own good, the poor sweet lad.

I hope he wins now (I used to hate him!). He's the only one in there who isn't a complete b*tch! (Apart from Eugene, of course). I reckon they will be the last two....


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2005)

scruff said:
			
		

> One thing... Craig is going to be REALLY disliked on the Gay Scene now. He's his very own advert for a bad boyfriend.



I would *like* to believe that to be true, but sadly, I expect there's more than a few who love him to bits


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 29, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> I would *like* to believe that to be true, but sadly, I expect there's more than a few who love him to bits



 I sort of have a love/hate thing watching him, he reminds me of what I was like at his age


----------



## dozzer (Jul 29, 2005)

I could hardly watch BB last night.  

I do think Anthony needs to get a grip and tell Craig to fuck off, and not lead him on so much – he might not even realise he’s doing it! Holding out his finger for Craig to suck when they were around the dining table last night was NOT a good move. I know he was pissed, but if he is so uncomfortable with Craig’s obvious infatuation then he has to knock it on the head.

I’m well pissed off that no one came to Anthony’s aid last night. Eugene tried to, but he couldn’t say anything. I reckon Ant’s going to be watching his alcohol intake from now on.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jul 29, 2005)

dozzer said:
			
		

> I could hardly watch BB last night.
> 
> I do think Anthony needs to get a grip and tell Craig to fuck off, and not lead him on so much – he might not even realise he’s doing it! Holding out his finger for Craig to suck when they were around the dining table last night was NOT a good move. I know he was pissed, but if he is so uncomfortable with Craig’s obvious infatuation then he has to knock it on the head.
> 
> I’m well pissed off that no one came to Anthony’s aid last night. Eugene tried to, but he couldn’t say anything. I reckon Ant’s going to be watching his alcohol intake from now on.




Thing is, if no-ones tells him or he doesn't believe what he 's done, he's only going to find out after when he watches it with his mates  
Therapy awaits.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm confused as to who we are supposed to be voting out this week!

Neither Orlaith or Kemal have had bad editting this week so I'm assuming they want Orlaith out (as she was unpopular before and if they wanted to change the perception of her they would have made Kemal look bad this week) and that the voting is going that way


----------



## J77 (Jul 29, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I'm confused as to who we are supposed to be voting out this week!
> 
> Neither Orlaith or Kemal have had bad editting this week so I'm assuming they want Orlaith out (as she was unpopular before and if they wanted to change the perception of her they would have made Kemal look bad this week) and that the voting is going that way


Yeah - with the secret mission attention, Kemal got quite a lot of coverage.

Orla has had hardly any.

I think they want Kemal in until the end - possibly even to win.


----------



## Griff (Jul 29, 2005)

Some strange reason I clicked on this thread, but seeing that Craig/Myra Hindley picture has quite disturbed me.    Euuuuuuuwww!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 29, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Yeah - with the secret mission attention, Kemal got quite a lot of coverage.
> 
> Orla has had hardly any.
> 
> I think they want Kemal in until the end - possibly even to win.



Orla was fav to go at first, odds switched back to Kemal later in the week after his "bj in a skip" revelations, now it's flipped back to Orla again: she's at 1.5, Kemal's trading at 5.1.

So it looks like Orla's out. Even at 1.5 folks have been piling on big money in the last few hours. I wonder why?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 29, 2005)

Square arse to go!!!!!!


----------



## agricola (Jul 29, 2005)

Kemal out!!!


----------



## chio (Jul 29, 2005)

Oh my god, who voted for Kemal to get the boot?!


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 29, 2005)

What the fuck is up with everyone? Voting Kemal out???


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

Fecking Brilliant

He's a horrible, bitchy, self centred, attention seeking, wannabe.

Good riddance!


----------



## pennimania (Jul 29, 2005)

That is so shite  

how could anyone choose that dullard over Science and Kemal  

not watching it any more well not for 30 minutes anyway


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> What the fuck is up with everyone? Voting Kemal out???




Thats what nasty superior bitching does for you.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 29, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> What the fuck is up with everyone? Voting Kemal out???


unbelievable


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Jul 29, 2005)

whats going on i thought tits on a stick was fave to leave. i am very disappointed.

kinda wished i'd voted now


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 29, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Fecking Brilliant
> 
> He's a horrible, bitchy, self centred, attention seeking, wannabe.
> 
> Good riddance!



Show me a decent housemate who doesn't have these qualities.

I've got my black armband on now 

Still, at least BBLB will be good this week


----------



## agricola (Jul 29, 2005)

come on, he was an absolute arsehole... though admittedly BB's editing during the last week made him look evil, contrasting Orlaiths "I want to go... Kemal is a nice guy" with Kemal "She is a skanky bitch" etc

why is Derek still in there though?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Orla was fav to go at first, odds switched back to Kemal later in the week after his "bj in a skip" revelations, now it's flipped back to Orla again: she's at 1.5, Kemal's trading at 5.1.
> 
> So it looks like Orla's out. Even at 1.5 folks have been piling on big money in the last few hours. I wonder why?




Bookies got it so wrong!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

Whose the skanky bitch?

Orla is boring but he needed taking down a peg.

At least he'll get some fags now.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

agricola said:
			
		

> come on, he was an absolute arsehole... though admittedly BB's editing during the last week made him look evil, contrasting Orlaiths "I want to go... Kemal is a nice guy" with Kemal "She is a skanky bitch" etc
> 
> why is Derek still in there though?




Derek is now gonna be up.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Show me a decent housemate who doesn't have these qualities.
> 
> I've got my black armband on now
> 
> Still, at least BBLB will be good this week




They have picked a nasty bunch and he's at the worst end of it.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 29, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> They have picked a nasty bunch and he's at the worst end of it.



True, in the interests of justice it was right Kemal went.

But in the interests of entertainment, it's a bloody tragedy!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> True, in the interests of justice it was right Kemal went.
> 
> But in the interests of entertainment, it's a bloody tragedy!




Well thats a different matter.

If he had stayed in of course - that entertainment would have largely consisted of him bitching with Maloki - and in her case it is not clear she even likes him. After all her not voting for him put him up in the first place.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

The housemates they have chosen are such a poor bunch that newbies are beating established housemates. That hasn't happened before. They may be entertaining but they are eminently dislikeable.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 29, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Well thats a different matter.
> 
> If he had stayed in of course - that entertainment would have largely consisted of him bitching with Maloki - and in her case it is not clear she even likes him. After all her not voting for him put him up in the first place.




so now the entertaintment will consist of Orlaith eaking out her  fake tan.

I can't wait


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2005)

Four years after Brian Dowling lifted the crown, Kemal gets voted out for giving a guy he met on gaydar a blow-job. Kemal being voted out for being a nasty little bitch I could cope with (even if I disagreed with it) but that wasn't what happened.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> so now the entertaintment will consist of Orlaith eaking out her  fake tan.
> 
> I can't wait




She may leave, but if not, her winding up Derek will be enough for me.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 29, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> What the fuck is up with everyone? Voting Kemal out???



I know, great isn't it.

Worth it just to see the smile slowly dissappear off his face when he heard the boos


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Four years after Brian Dowling lifted the crown, Kemal gets voted out for giving a guy he met on gaydar a blow-job. Kemal being voted out for being a nasty little bitch I could cope with (even if I disagreed with it) but that wasn't what happened.




Of course it was.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Of course it was.



Do you read Digital Spy? His odds dropped from 14/1 to 26/1 in a matter of hours. It wasn't due to slagging over HMs off behind their backs.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 29, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> so now the entertaintment will consist of Orlaith eaking out her  fake tan.
> 
> I can't wait



No, the entertainment will be seeing the reactions of others towards her still being there.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 29, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Do you read Digital Spy? His odds dropped from 14/1 to 26/1 in a matter of hours. It wasn't due to slagging over HMs off behind their backs.



That proves your point how??


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 29, 2005)

Well I was NOT expecting that! I thought it was a forgone conclusion that Orlaith would be out!! I saw them call the names out and Kemal was all smily like he usually is, then he heard the boos and his face went black! At that moment I thought it would be funny seeing him next week knowing he's hated and then BOOM! He got voted out! Fuckin brillant!!

Please PLEASE give him boos a plenty! What a wanker!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> That proves your point how??



Kemal recalls sucking off a stranger, in gory detail, most frequented BB forum is filled with various outrage, odds then drop 12 points in a matter of hours, and you don't think they are related?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 29, 2005)

And Orlaith HAS to leave tomorrow if thats what she's said cos if she doesn't she'll be out like a flash next week to the greatest booing since they called out the Sheffield Wednesday team at the Lane!

And as for Derek - what a cunt, what a fucking cunt. I honestly want to take a baseball bat to his head the slimy little stuck up cunt!! Now his little bitch twat has gone the only person he'll have left is Eugene as Makosi will go over to Anthony.

And that should make it very interesting next week as Anthony likes Makosi and the thing that has kept them apart so far is being on other "teams" now they will come together and Anthony and Makosi will start to show each other a lot more attention and I honestly dont think Craig will be able to deal with that!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> And Orlaith HAS to leave tomorrow if thats what she's said cos if she doesn't she'll be out like a flash next week to the greatest booing since they called out the Sheffield Wednesday team at the Lane!



Hardly. Her name was being chanted. It would appear she actually has fans.


----------



## chio (Jul 29, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Kemal recalls sucking off a stranger, in gory detail, most frequented BB forum is filled with various outrage, odds then drop 12 points in a matter of hours, and you don't think they are related?



And what's wrong with sucking off random people?

Wouldn't do it myself, but whatever floats your boat, Kemal!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 29, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Kemal recalls sucking off a stranger, in gory detail, most frequented BB forum is filled with various outrage, odds then drop 12 points in a matter of hours, and you don't think they are related?


Disgraceful innit!

What is this country comin to when the Great British public are disgusted about someone meeting up with someone off the internet to let them suck his cock down a back ally and then dissappear into the night when the jobs done?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 29, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Hardly. Her name was being chanted. It would appear she actually has fans.


Dunno I heard the chants but assumed it was cos they wanted her name called out, she certainly had the loudest boos


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Disgraceful innit!
> 
> What is this country comin to when the Great British public are disgusted about someone meeting up with someone off the internet to let them suck his cock down a back ally and then dissappear into the night when the jobs done?



When we hear tales of how Anthony has to get girls paralytic to get them into bed, yet remains the odds on favourite, yes, it is disgraceful, actually.


----------



## Harold Hill (Jul 29, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Kemal recalls sucking off a stranger, in gory detail, most frequented BB forum is filled with various outrage, odds then drop 12 points in a matter of hours, and you don't think they are related?



Well I know that place has an obsession with Science and he went, so no I don't think they are.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 29, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> When we hear tales of how Anthony has to get girls paralytic to get them into bed, yet remains the odds on favourite, yes, it is disgraceful, actually.


So what Anthony did was wrong cos he isnt gay, but what Kemal did was ok cos...?


----------



## chio (Jul 29, 2005)

I wonder where Davina got that BB brooch!


----------



## kea (Jul 29, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> The housemates they have chosen are such a poor bunch that newbies are beating established housemates. That hasn't happened before. They may be entertaining but they are eminently dislikeable.




i have to agree.
i was surprised kemal is out, but tbh it's just the latest in a long line of disappointments i've had with this series of BB.
i'll keep half an eye on this til the end, but i won't bother watching even the highlights, and i've given up on DS. and i won't bother starting with the next series.


----------



## kea (Jul 29, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> When we hear tales of how Anthony has to get girls paralytic to get them into bed, yet remains the odds on favourite, yes, it is disgraceful, actually.




if anthony wins, i'm going to fucking firebomb the BB house myself.; fuck his 'lad' credentials, he's a sexist fucking imbecile.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 29, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> So what Anthony did was wrong cos he isnt gay, but what Kemal did was ok cos...?



What Anthony did/does (effectively drugging girls to reduce their inhibitions) is completely abhorrant, regardless of sexuality. Kemal shagged some bloke off gaydar - woooo! One remained odds on, with little criticism, whilst the other recieved outpourings of disgust and found themselves evicted whilst up against Orlaith.




			
				Kea said:
			
		

> i'll keep half an eye on this til the end, but i won't bother watching even the highlights, and i've given up on DS. and i won't bother starting with the next series.



I doubt I'm gonna, either, though I'll still live in hope that Eugene will triumph, on behalf of nerdish social lepers, everywhere


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 29, 2005)

Anyone fancy going down to Elstree tomorrow and dragging that tart Orlaith out by her hair if she doesn't walk like she's threatened to do for the zillionth time?

Maxwell was a chauvinist pig who gave men a bad name
Orlaith is the female of the species! 

Orla.....Go Home FFS!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 29, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Bookies got it so wrong!



Too right they did. I was expecting Kemal to go after the bj in a skip thing, then saw the odds today and thought 'oh well, must have missed something'. Astonishing result.

Anyway, tonights winnings: a paltry £35. Boo! But next week will be a killer. Haven't done much research yet, but Derek & Orla could be a good point to work from...

For what it's worth I agree with NBN about why Kemal was voted out (along with my suspicion that Kemal is actually quite thick underneath the bluster and a born follower into the bargain).

Hey ho, it's all 'gravy', as someone once said...


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Jul 29, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> Anyone fancy going down to Elstree tomorrow and dragging that tart Orlaith out by her hair if she doesn't walk like she's threatened to do for the zillionth time?
> 
> Maxwell was a chauvinist pig who gave men a bad name
> Orlaith is the female of the species!
> ...


I wouldn't fancy going up against those security brick shithouses alone, but I think I'll join you if you're going down -what a desperate, crab-ridden tart. Get that scheming, narcissistic cuntpipe out of there!!!!!!!!  

I can't believe Kemal's out.   

And we might as well do for Makosi while we're at it. What an evil potato.   and   again.


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2005)

OK, haven't watched most of this week.

1) can't believe Kemal went!!!! Why not orlaith/orla/ola????  

2) What's happened to Makosi's hair???? Is it a wig? Was the afro a wig???


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2005)

Hmm, looks like Orla might be slightly more serious than usual about leaving: she claims she's off at 10am saturday, deal done with BB.
I'll believe it when I see it, but you never know. She's got no credibility left if she backs out this time and I'd love to see her have a proper crack at Derek on her way out.

Derek up next week unless they dick us all about again.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 30, 2005)

cant believe orla is still in. Kemal is infinitely more interesting. Orla is about as exciting as nescafe gold blend.... not very!!!


----------



## WasGeri (Jul 30, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> 2) What's happened to Makosi's hair???? Is it a wig? Was the afro a wig???



It wasn't a wig, but it was fake. Can't remember what it was called (the fake stuff, I mean).


----------



## madzone (Jul 30, 2005)

Makosi's afro is a weave. Her hair at them moment is the wig given to her to wear for the spy task, she's obviously taken a shine to it. She still has her afro weave undermeath the wig.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2005)

Orla _is_ leaving - she's in full make-up at 10am, has her suitcase in the diary room and is now saying goodbye to all the housemates.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 30, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Orla _is_ leaving - she's in full make-up at 10am, has her suitcase in the diary room and is now saying goodbye to all the housemates.



Yes goodbye Orla   They are dragging it out a bit though innit, she's been sitting there in the bedroom waiting to be called for ages. How far behind real time is the live feed?


----------



## aurora green (Jul 30, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> How far behind real time is the live feed?



This is something that I have wondered. I think it's a tad insulting to call it 'live' and then show you a blatent repeat, like they definately did last night.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2005)

Live feed 10mins behind.

Orla now gone, a real damp squib of an exit in the end. Charmingly, Derek and Eugene didn't come over to her to say goodbye.


----------



## pennimania (Jul 30, 2005)

Well  the insipid one has gone.

Can we have kemal (or science) back please?  

Totally agree about anthony being a chauvinistic, ignorant moron btw. Hew'll probably win.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 30, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> Well  the insipid one has gone.
> 
> Can we have kemal (or science) back please?
> 
> Totally agree about anthony being a chauvinistic, ignorant moron btw. Hew'll probably win.



Be good if they bought Kinga back in


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 30, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Be good if they bought Kinga back in



Oh yes! Please make it so!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 30, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Oh yes! Please make it so!




Yuk



-------------------

Did Orla slag Derek on her exit?


----------



## Charlie Drake (Jul 30, 2005)

Haven't watched this since Paul & Helen got together. Got seduced by it again just before maxwell got booted out. There's no justice in Kemal going  - extremely entertaining. He makes me want to turn  His interviews should be good next week


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 30, 2005)

I reckon it'll be Craig and Derek up for eviction this week and this one really WILL be a close one!!

Orangesandlemons...if you tell me how to make a small fortune off this I promise I will only take the piss for beating you this season and will never mention 4-0 or the two times we beat you in the cups when you were still in the Premiership again!!


----------



## jiggajagga (Jul 30, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Yuk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No she went out like the wimp she was. Anthony didn't even get out of bed to give her a cuddle  " because I've got a stiffy"  
Derek and Eugene didn't even get out of the pool to say goodbye!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 30, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> No she went out like the wimp she was. Anthony didn't even get out of bed to give her a cuddle  " because I've got a stiffy"
> Derek and Eugene didn't even get out of the pool to say goodbye!




All the people that apply for this thing - and who have they picked - what an absolutely pathetic bunch they all are!


----------



## Flashman (Jul 30, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> All the people that apply for this thing - and who have they picked - what an absolutely pathetic bunch they all are!



Well...yes...but it's good TV if you're into this sort of thing.


----------



## smurkey (Jul 30, 2005)

lol I love Eugene... the guy is class 

Makosi announced she was referring to herself as Polly, while she had straight hair. Eugene saw a comedy opening.

"If your name's Polly, what do they say to you when you're just about to make a cup of tea?"

"Put the kettle on?" guessed Makosi.

Eugene roared with laughter at the cunning comic trap he had set her. 

 LOLL!!!!

there's more lol

Eugene then showed his talent for impersonation with the most dreadful Cilla Black impression ever heard.

"That is the most dreadful Cilla Black impression I've ever heard," said Craig.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

I think orlaith was out of order leaving it til today to leave, if she was so intent on going she should have walked before the eviction, then hopefully kemal would still have been in there now.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 30, 2005)

> Anthony didn't even get out of bed to give her a cuddle " because I've got a stiffy"



My new favourite to win


----------



## madzone (Jul 30, 2005)

What, Anfonees stiffy? 
It's probably got more personality than the rest of them put together.


----------



## aurora green (Jul 30, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I think orlaith was out of order leaving it til today to leave, if she was so intent on going she should have walked before the eviction, then hopefully kemal would still have been in there now.



Yeah I agree. I actually thought he was really sweet last night. It was quite moving the way his mum and dad were there to greet him.
Despite his bitchyness, he was a great housemate and my favourite to win. The house seems really dull now.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 30, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree. I actually thought he was really sweet last night. It was quite moving the way his mum and dad were there to greet him.
> Despite his bitchyness, he was a great housemate and my favourite to win. The house seems really dull now.




He was skanky


----------



## _pH_ (Jul 30, 2005)

Derek: arrogant arsehole

Kemal: should be put up against a wall and shot.


----------



## oisleep (Jul 30, 2005)

aurora green said:
			
		

> Yeah I agree. I actually thought he was really sweet last night. It was quite moving the way his mum and dad were there to greet him.
> Despite his bitchyness, he was a great housemate and my favourite to win. The house seems really dull now.



that thing with his mum & dad though i was thinking about this

he made such a big thing in the house about how much his mum & dad's acceptance of him meant to him and such like, but when they met him after he left, he gave them a quick hug each then returned to waltz around the stage announcing to the crowd "this is not the last you've seen of me".

If he'd been as genuinely concerned about his mum & dad as he made out at the time, you'd think he would have used that moment to spend the time with them (given that was the first time he'd seen them since coming out) rather than get the maximum publicity to try and further his career elsewhere, i'd pretty much liked him up until that point, but he seems a lot more false to me now after that


----------



## smurkey (Jul 30, 2005)

oisleep said:
			
		

> that thing with his mum & dad though i was thinking about this
> 
> he made such a big thing in the house about how much his mum & dad's acceptance of him meant to him and such like, but when they met him after he left, he gave them a quick hug each then returned to waltz around the stage announcing to the crowd "this is not the last you've seen of me".
> 
> If he'd been as genuinely concerned about his mum & dad as he made out at the time, you'd think he would have used that moment to spend the time with them (given that was the first time he'd seen them since coming out) rather than get the maximum publicity to try and further his career elsewhere, i'd pretty much liked him up until that point, but he seems a lot more false to me now after that



Look at it from Kemal's point of view... he obviously wants to exhibit himself to the public and press in a bid to get their attention and increase his chances of making a career from the arts.

He has all the time in the world to talk to and hug his parents etc. however he will most probably fizzle out of the limelight quicker than you can say babydoll. He may, he may not, but he knows that its opportunities like that that he must seize with both hands and not spend a second looking elsewhere, even if it means shunning his family for a few minutes.


----------



## oisleep (Jul 30, 2005)

yeah fair enough, but for me it's those few minutes that count and what he chose to do with them shows him up for what he is unfortunately


----------



## smurkey (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't mean to drag on but what if his family wants for him what he wants for himself?


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 30, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Makosi's afro is a weave. Her hair at them moment is the wig given to her to wear for the spy task, she's obviously taken a shine to it. She still has her afro weave undermeath the wig.



O-kay, but the afro weave thingie is HUGE, innit? So how it's fitting under the wig? I don't understand.......


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 30, 2005)

I would imagine you'd get a very hot head apart from anything else.


----------



## oisleep (Jul 31, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> I don't mean to drag on but what if his family wants for him what he wants for himself?



well fair enough they may well do

but it was him that built up this big thing about how much his mum & dad's acceptance of him meant to him, but when he got a chance, for the first time ever,  to show "how much it meant" he passed it by and milked his 5mins of fame from a bunch of random strangers in the crowd


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 31, 2005)

Maybe he was just overexcited? I mean, if I had a load of tv cameras shoved in my face, a crowd screaming at me and davina mccall a few feet away, I might forget my family for a few seconds. It's hardly a normal situation.

Orla's acting a bit more normally than anyone - she decides she doesn't want to be there, then just goes. Although she could have gone before the eviction to be honest.

There's been too much draaaaaaaama and not enough personality in BB this time round for me, but then I always reckon the even numbered BBs are shite.


----------



## Echo Beach (Jul 31, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> O-kay, but the afro weave thingie is HUGE, innit? So how it's fitting under the wig? I don't understand.......



She's got a skullcap on underneath.


----------



## oisleep (Jul 31, 2005)

neither is coming out on live tv, without knowing how your parents will take it, then getting a message from them that they are supporting him, that's hardly everyday occurence either, but it seems to him less important than getting his face (and only his)in front of as much media as possible


----------



## Pip (Jul 31, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> O-kay, but the afro weave thingie is HUGE, innit? So how it's fitting under the wig? I don't understand.......



Hair does flatten down.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Jul 31, 2005)

eugene for king


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 31, 2005)

Now I understand, thanks guys.

Out of all of them that's left, i would least unhappy if eugene won, I reckon. I don't think any of the others deserve to win, they're all not very nice people.


----------



## Jonathan B (Jul 31, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I think orlaith was out of order leaving it til today to leave, if she was so intent on going she should have walked before the eviction, then hopefully kemal would still have been in there now.



I thought it was quite funny her getting Kemal the boot then walking herself ... especially as it's her who's on the cover of all the sunday tabs.  No mention of Kemal at all   [ I imagine he got a mention inside though ].


----------



## Jonathan B (Jul 31, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Now I understand, thanks guys.
> 
> Out of all of them that's left, i would least unhappy if eugene won, I reckon. I don't think any of the others deserve to win, they're all not very nice people.



Eugene = total plank but, underneath it all, a decent guy.  I agree with you about the rest of them.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 31, 2005)

So they are replacing Orla with a new housemate tonight.  Hope its Kinga, she looked gutted when she wasn't choosen to go into the house. Or bring back Science.
Actually I say bring back the kitten they had the other day, I'd vote for that to win. Or an inanimate object as a housemate, kind of like when they had a tub of lard as a guest on Have i Got News For You. I'd vote for a tub of lard over most of the current housemates.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow thats gonna be brill!

I thought they might just let Orlaith go as solving the problem of having too many housemates with 2 weeks left but I guess they already made arrangements for that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 31, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> I'd vote for a tub of lard over most of the current housemates.


Fantastic idea, I'm sure the tub of lard would storm it and end up in a 4 page spread in The Sun (geddit?)


----------



## kea (Jul 31, 2005)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> I think orlaith was out of order leaving it til today to leave, if she was so intent on going she should have walked before the eviction, then hopefully kemal would still have been in there now.




completely agree.

haven't watched since friday and can't say i'm that interested even in the new hm's entrance. how many weeks left?!


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 31, 2005)

According to the Sunday papers, theyre going to put Kinga in Orlaiths place. 
This should be interesting!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 31, 2005)

absolute toilet viewing tonight...


----------



## Passdout (Jul 31, 2005)

Kinga the minga it is then


----------



## Random One (Jul 31, 2005)

ffs!


----------



## smurkey (Jul 31, 2005)

she's so fucking irritating already


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 31, 2005)

Fucking great, this coming week ain't going to be so dull after all


----------



## Red40 (Jul 31, 2005)

Not the sharpest knife in the drawer is she?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 31, 2005)

she is horrible.


----------



## The Lone Runner (Jul 31, 2005)

when she came in she hugged everybody except poor Eugene...


----------



## AllStarMe (Jul 31, 2005)

She _so_ didnt understand what her secret mission was!


----------



## Pip (Jul 31, 2005)

*I TOLD YOU SO!*


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah it was abit obvious that she was ignoring Eugene. But being the generus soul I am I'll put it down to her being star struck by all the other's "celebrity". 

I still can't decide who should win


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2005)

Been away for a few days, but from what I can gather:

Kinga can win. She can nominate this week and also be nominated against.
Her secret mission: if she avoids being nominated by every housemate she will be immune from the public vote this week.

It looks likely that Derek won't nominate her this week, so she'll therefore be immune, taking a lot of noms with her.

Derek is the only housemate guaranteed to be up for nomination this week (trading at less than evens on Betfair even before noms have been made!!!). IMHO he's got two sure votes (Ant and Makosi), but that's it.

So: Eugene and (unbelievably) Craig should be safe by my - admittedly - unscientific reckoning, so it could well be a three-way tussle betweem Derek, Makosi and *SHOCK HORROR* Anthony.

Kinga is the loose cannon here, but I'd expect a wasted vote for Eugene, plus maybe one for Makosi.

DEFINITELY keeping my powder dry on this one.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Orangesandlemons...if you tell me how to make a small fortune off this I promise I will only take the piss for beating you this season and will never mention 4-0 or the two times we beat you in the cups when you were still in the Premiership again!!



Ah, but we'll be in the play-offs this year, while you'll still be in eighth place, two points outside, as per bloody usual.    

But seriously, I've put most of my betting on this thread as a kind of "BB gambler's blog-within-a-thread". If anyone follows it or acts on it then that's all well and good, but I'd feel uncomfortable advising anyone that they will 100% make money if they do as I say.

In any case, the only way to 'make a small fortune' is by starting off at the beginning - Betfair is the gambler's joint of choice here - with (say) a £100 quid stake, keeping an eye on the editing and when the odds start to swing, putting money on both (or the most likely) candidates at their BEST prices, and then reaping the rewards. Keep increasing the stakes in line with what you've won, and by the time the eighth eviction comes around you should be talking a few grand, with no real exposure to speak of.
Nothing's guaranteed (I lost money - but not much - on Maxwell's eviction because I got lazy and didn't bet on Science too. Saskia's eviction was a waste of time too because she was unbackable), but the odds are heavily stacked in your favour. You'll be picking up 'crumbs' rather than big 10/1 shots, but the crumbs get bigger in line with your stake the further the show progresses. You could also go mental and stick a grand on straight off, but I wouldn't recommend that.

Feel free to try it this time - I'll post exactly what I'm putting money on and when - but bear in mind i'm just another schmuk on the internet - buyer beware! I'm also not going to be here on tues/weds, which is the most important time in BB betting, but I'll certainly have a few quid on.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 1, 2005)

I thought it was if she avoided being nominated by a single housemate she was ok.


----------



## bigbry (Aug 1, 2005)

Wrong - if she doesn't get nominated by just ONE housemate she's safe


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah, to clarify: if she avoids being nommed by just one HM she's okay - sorry, it's been a long day.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2005)

Okay: after ten mins of the live feed couldn't resist an opening salvo of £100 (1/10 total stake) on Makosi at 9.1 - IMO Eugene will nom her, leaving a Makosi/Derek eviction on the cards.

I have to point out here that this is an entirely speculative pre-nomination punt - the bookies don't agree with me and Craig is still 2nd fav at 5s.  

How exciting!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 1, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> I'd vote for a tub of lard over most of the current housemates.


Your wish is Big Brother's command...


----------



## kea (Aug 1, 2005)

according to the mirror, maxwell has been sacked - 



> MAXWELL Ward has been sacked from his job as an electrician at fashion store Top Shop.
> 
> Maxwell, 24, arrived home after his six weeks in the Big Brother house to find a letter telling him he was fired.
> 
> ...


----------



## Balbi (Aug 1, 2005)

"strike a light guvna, i cahnt be on the jam roll nah im a sleb like! fuck abaaaaaaaht"

Deserved, cunt.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 1, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> according to the mirror, maxwell has been sacked -



Champion!!!!


----------



## madzone (Aug 1, 2005)

I didn't realise that Derek was such a film buff. He obviously specialises in rare films such as the cult classic 'Hey Ho!' with John Wayne and his horse Silver


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 1, 2005)

The Lone Runner said:
			
		

> when she came in she hugged everybody except poor Eugene...


I'm not surprised, given that loveable old 'Eug' was such a complete c*nt to her when she was passed over the first time.  

I had a feeling we hadn't seen the last of her. And I am somewhat suspicious that she actually has more upstairs than the rest of those mentally sparse twattocks put together.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> I didn't realise that Derek was such a film buff. He obviously specialises in rare films such as the cult classic 'Hey Ho!' with John Wayne and his horse Silver



I know, what a dick!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Aug 1, 2005)

They had to give them bog paper really, but disguised it as a task they couldn't fail.
Obviously they didn't figure in how little knowledge these people had.

Dogtanian


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 1, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> They had to give them bog paper really, but disguised it as a task they couldn't fail.
> Obviously they didn't figure in how little knowledge these people had.
> 
> Dogtanian


"Aye like, what's the...what's the...what's the...film wi' all the...all the dogs inni'...like?"

Psychologically sparse.


----------



## Griff (Aug 1, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> "Aye like, what's the...what's the...what's the...film wi' all the...all the dogs inni'...like?"



Saw that this morning and it was of the funniest things on Big Brother.   

"Get out, Anthony!"


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 1, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Saw that this morning and it was of the funniest things on Big Brother.
> 
> "Get out, Anthony!"


Without a doubt! 

"Very poor, Anthony, very poor - get out, now!"


----------



## Bonfirelight (Aug 1, 2005)

anthony and Big Brother.

Derek is such a twat though. "I just suddenly thought of john wayne and his horse silver"
Right you did derek. Nothing to do with Big Brother prompting you with "Hi Ho" then, to which you still managed to come out with 'Silver Lining'.
Silver lining? That's not a horse dereck, thats jeff beck.

twat


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 1, 2005)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> anthony and Big Brother.
> 
> Derek is such a twat though. "I just suddenly thought of john wayne and his horse silver"
> Right you did derek. Nothing to do with Big Brother prompting you with "Hi Ho" then, to which you still managed to come out with 'Silver Lining'.
> ...


Derek's a blazing testimony to the adage that those who believe they're the most intelligent are usually the most downright stupid.


----------



## J77 (Aug 1, 2005)

^^^^Yeah, Anthony has gone up a few points surely...







   

Eugene and Kinga to be in the final week - possibly final 3 now with Anthony?

Tho' I reckon it'll be between Anthony, Craig and Eugene, still.

Eugene to win.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 1, 2005)

Did anyone watch BBLB when Dermot was interviewing Orla and she totally slagged off Eugene. Said he was a bitchy, 2 faced bastard, as bad as Derek and that she hated him.   

Didn't quite get where that came from or seen any evidence of Eugene being any of those things in the house. 

And Dermot looked quite taken aback too. He kept saying, "er, really?!?!?!?!?" and looking very confused.


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 1, 2005)

Derek knows he hasn't really got an alliance going, apart from with Eugene. It was really obvious when he hugged Kinga when she went in last night and he said that he loved her already that he's going to try and get her on side. She's really not his type though, so i wonder if he can pull off being nice to Kinga just for her vote. 

I missed Kinga and the secret garden stuff because i was away. Where did they get her from? She's awful! The sex necklace and loads of exposed bra shows she's a right classy girl. 'Kinga's here now, so you must all party- let's get in the pool with no clothes on'  

Has anyone noticed that Craig seems to have slipped into the diva role since Kemal left. He was so trying to impress kinga by being 'fabulous, darling' all night. Ugh!


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 1, 2005)

Dog Tanian?! The Cartoon with all the dogs in it?! Poor, Anthony...Get Out!


----------



## madzone (Aug 1, 2005)

Craig talking about wanking when people were talking to him fair turned my stomach. Maybe it was the fact he had his hands down his kex while he was letching away that was the icing on the cake so to speak. He makes my skin crawl more and more each day.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 1, 2005)

My mate thinks people like Craig! I got a quid on it that he will get more boos than cheers! This will be easier money than when I bet him that Bez would win sleb BB!


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Craig talking about wanking when people were talking to him fair turned my stomach.




I actually thought Anfnee was gonna hurl!


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 1, 2005)

its really dull now. oh well, only another two weeks thank god.


----------



## foo (Aug 1, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Craig talking about wanking when people were talking to him fair turned my stomach. Maybe it was the fact he had his hands down his kex while he was letching away that was the icing on the cake so to speak. He makes my skin crawl more and more each day.



i caught that last night. Craig really is revolting isn't he? and that look in his eyes would worry the fuck out of me if i was Anthony....why does Anthony put up with it though? i don't think he can actually be that uncomfortable otherwise surely he'd speak up and tell Craig to pack it in? Anthony doesn't come across as shy or nervous of speaking his mind....


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 1, 2005)

craig makes me want to run away and hide 

or makes me want to smash his big fat stupid face in


----------



## foo (Aug 1, 2005)

he makes me feel violent too...but then so did Saskia and Maxwell


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 1, 2005)

foo said:
			
		

> i caught that last night. Craig really is revolting isn't he? and that look in his eyes would worry the fuck out of me if i was Anthony....why does Anthony put up with it though? i don't think he can actually be that uncomfortable otherwise surely he'd speak up and tell Craig to pack it in? Anthony doesn't come across as shy or nervous of speaking his mind....



He just wants to be nice to everyone, doesn't he. He does tell Craig to stop it, but telling him properly to just bugger off & leave him alone would cause a huge argument, a massive sulking and crying session and probably end up with Craig refusing to speak to Anthony for the rest of the show.


----------



## kea (Aug 1, 2005)

someone on DS has posted this transcript from earlier today, i don't know how accurate it is but thought ppl might be interested - 



> Craig, Anthony, Makosi and Kinga are larking around and playing truth-or-dare. It gets to the point in which Craig suggests to Anthony that they should kiss as a ‘dare’ .. what followed was an admission of 'rape' that although made in fun does gel with comments a week back when BB abruptly called Craig to the DR as he was “simulating” sex on Anthony during the drunken debackle:
> 
> C: I’ve never experienced his [Anthony's] tongue (to Kinga)
> 
> ...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, I saw that... accurate and absolutely terrifying   

Anyhoo, betting time: Craig at 1.9, Derek at 3.0 on Betfair. No-one else is in it bar Makosi at 7s.

I'm surprised there's so much money at the mo' on Craig and so little on Makosi but hey ho - the market usually gets it right.

So after my speculative £100 on Makosi the real betting starts: £400 on Derek at 3.05. Decent odds I think. Craig is unbackable at the moment but will swing (oh yes!) back over the 2.0 mark at some point before friday, so I'll deal with him later - assuming he's acrtually up for eviction, which i'm not fully convinced about.


----------



## Jonathan B (Aug 1, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> And I am somewhat suspicious that she actually has more upstairs than the rest of those mentally sparse twattocks put together.



True, but then so do my piles.


----------



## The Lone Runner (Aug 1, 2005)

Craig is getting creepier by the day....


----------



## smurkey (Aug 1, 2005)

well that was blatantly obvious that kinga and ant would be getting it on   

not my cuppa tea mate.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Aug 1, 2005)

Craig is just pathetic.

Kinga is making me cringe


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 1, 2005)

Jonathan B said:
			
		

> True, but then so do my piles.


   Well, hey, can't argue with that...

Makosi is in desperate need of psychological help. She is a deeply disturbed woman.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 1, 2005)

That was an ordeal


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 1, 2005)

What's Kinga's surname....Konga?











...I'll get me coat.


----------



## easy g (Aug 2, 2005)

can someone fill me in on why Craig is saying Eugene is poison!?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 2, 2005)

Because he's going insane?

I really hope Craig isn't up for eviction this week tbh - he's still trading at less than 1.7 on Betfair while the nearest competition is still at 4s and 6s. At the rate he's losing his mind there could be problems, Houston. There's still some doubt he'll be up at all thankfully - Kinga has just hinted heavily that she nominated Moloko, and Eugene may have picked up a few more votes than earlier anticipated.

There's possibly three or more up this week - Derek for sure, then maybe Craig, Moloko and Eugene. Complicated...

Latest bet: £25 on Eugene at 32.0 (!) A small-change saver, just in case. He probably won't go even if up, but four days is a long time in the house.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 2, 2005)

Watching the live feed, Kinga's well pissed & not doing herself any favours. What an obnoxious person, think she may have screwed up her chances of not getting voted tonight.


----------



## pk (Aug 2, 2005)

* #120 
27-05-2005, 09:45 PM 




			
				pk said:
			
		

> It's Cyderdelic!!
> 
> Wanker.
> 
> He's the only shit gay in the village!



Glad to see I wasn't far wrong then...

 

I seem to remember his speech at the start of this series "I'm going to destroy people's lives because I enjoy it" or something - looks like he's just destroyed his own...


----------



## smurkey (Aug 2, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Watching the live feed, Kinga's well pissed & not doing herself any favours. What an obnoxious person, think she may have screwed up her chances of not getting voted tonight.



Yeah she proper pissed Derek off as well. I like bubbly people. don't get me wrong, but I don't like her. She's, as Derek would say, ghastly.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 2, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> Yeah she proper pissed Derek off as well. I like bubbly people. don't get me wrong, but I don't like her. She's, as Derek would say, ghastly.


She's AWFUL. And not even in a sweet, cringy way like Eugene.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Kinga has just hinted heavily that she nominated Moloko


At last! Someone votes for the Crazy Frog.


----------



## J77 (Aug 2, 2005)

Kinga to win!


----------



## kea (Aug 2, 2005)

haven't watched it for aaages - can anyone give me a summary of what's gone on in the last couple of days? did kinga really snog anthony or is that a joke?!


----------



## aqua (Aug 2, 2005)

and craig too

*shudders*


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 2, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Kinga to win!


My thoughts exactly. The righting of the wronged!


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 2, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> haven't watched it for aaages - can anyone give me a summary of what's gone on in the last couple of days? did kinga really snog anthony or is that a joke?!



Kinga snogs pretty much everyone. She doesn't seem to care. It's all very fake and stupid. Anthony, Craig, Makosi and Kinga all got drunk in the pool the other night and played truth or dare. Pretty repulsive viewing to be honest.


----------



## J77 (Aug 2, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> haven't watched it for aaages - can anyone give me a summary of what's gone on in the last couple of days? did kinga really snog anthony or is that a joke?!


They all snogged again - Orla style.

Kinga's the king don in the house now - if you hear otherwise it's because some people take this whole bb thing a bit too seriously.

There've also been a few moments of Eugene getting a bit sneeky but I reckon he's just learning to chill a bit more.

Don't know when the nominations are - thought they always took place on a Monday.


----------



## kea (Aug 2, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Anthony, Craig, Makosi and Kinga





<puke>


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 2, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Watching the live feed, Kinga's well pissed & not doing herself any favours. What an obnoxious person, think she may have screwed up her chances of not getting voted tonight.


I'm sure they nominated yesterday before she did all that ?


----------



## J77 (Aug 2, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I'm sure they nominated yesterday before she did all that ?


Can't find the nominations anywhere on the net tho' - not even on ds, which is strange...


----------



## J77 (Aug 2, 2005)

> "I want to go to sleep," Craig said to [Kinga] as she fidgeted and giggled before breaking wind with impressive gusto.


 http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=1695

 nice


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 2, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Can't find the nominations anywhere on the net tho' - not even on ds, which is strange...



Nominations take place on monday but are only revealed to the public on tuesday at five o'clock.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 2, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Nominations take place on monday but are only revealed to the public on tuesday at five o'clock.


5:25!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 2, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> 5:25!!



A blade _and _ a pedant?   

Did you decide to stick a few quid on in the end?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 2, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> A blade _and _ a pedant?
> 
> Did you decide to stick a few quid on in the end?


Nope cos I only have £30 left on my overdraft and am off to Prague for a long weekend so I reckon my £30 would be better spent on food!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 2, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Nope cos I only have £30 left on my overdraft and am off to Prague for a long weekend so I reckon my £30 would be better spent on food!



Sensible chap. Could be quite a few people up for eviction this week and potentially tricky betting. Have a good one.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 2, 2005)

*ODDSFLASH*

Oh, this is just too beautiful. Things have suddenly changed.

Craig's odds have just drifted out from 1.5 to +4, while Eugene's have come right in from 30s to 6s. Derek is now odds-on fav to be evicted.

Clearly, a lot of money is saying that Eugene - and not Craig - will face the public vote with Derek. I couldn't understand where Craig was supposed to be picking up so many votes from anyway...

New bet - £10 on Ant'knee at 110 (yes, 110). He may still be up, y'know and covering the bet at that price is no great hardship.

That's all bases covered now apart from Craig (which is risky) and Kinga (who certainly won't be up) - for not much exposure tbh. I'm just agonizing over laying off money on Craig now (and being able to sit back and relax) or not bothering at all (and maximizing returns if he's not even up this week). NNnnnnggg...

*crosses fingers*


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 2, 2005)

Kinga to win. Not that I like her just that it will vely piss the other off. she only being in the house for 2 weeks


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, I can't stand any of them now - Kinga winning would be funny as fuck.   

*final betting update*

I've just laid off £200 on Craig while I could at 3.7. I don't think he'll be up anyway, but there's no sense being greedy. I now have bets on all eviction candidates except Kinga, and if Derek goes on friday I'll be a VERY happy man.
ps I'm showing ALL my "working" on this weeks eviction betting by request, so don't blame me for the tedium of my *updates* this week! Hope some of you followed the tips... 

*relaxes*


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 2, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Kinga to win. Not that I like her just that it will vely piss the other off. she only being in the house for 2 weeks


Especially the Crazy Frog...


----------



## exosculate (Aug 2, 2005)

thedyslexic1 said:
			
		

> Kinga to win. Not that I like her just that it will vely piss the other off. she only being in the house for 2 weeks




I have to agree. kinga to win. Would piss the others off. And is the only justice now available.

N.B - i don't like her either.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 2, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Yes, I can't stand any of them now - Kinga winning would be funny as fuck.
> 
> *final betting update*
> 
> ...




If he's up I think he will be out, only risk is if Maloko is up too.


----------



## Pip (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I love Kinga.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 2, 2005)

The more pertinent question re: Kinga Da Minga is...would you? I know I would after a couple of pints


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 2, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> The more pertinent question re: Kinga Da Minga is...would you? I know I would after a couple of pints






			
				Somenoe on Digital Spy said:
			
		

> Then they had to go in because she was too drunk. Then she was eating a choco biscuit, they chatted she suddenley became off her head, letting off wind and growling on the floor and rolling about.



I doubt you would after _she'd_ had a couple of pints


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Aug 2, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> The more pertinent question re: Kinga Da Minga is...would you? I know I would after a couple of pints



I think she's very attractive.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 2, 2005)

Derek and Eugene are up for eviction.

Derek out then


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 2, 2005)

Makosi denies that her weave will struggle to last the remaining ten days.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm lost for words here.. Derek turning round calling Kylie 'the little girl with cancer' and how her showgirl show was crap, speak to the paw Derek speak to the paw...


----------



## easy g (Aug 2, 2005)

who did Eugene and Kinga nominate?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## swampy (Aug 2, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

>



DO what .... with a wine bottle ..... on the lawn


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 2, 2005)

Never in my _life!!!_


----------



## easy g (Aug 2, 2005)

don't act all innocent


----------



## Pip (Aug 2, 2005)

Rad Nance said:
			
		

> I'm lost for words here.. Derek turning round calling Kylie 'the little girl with cancer' and how her showgirl show was crap, speak to the paw Derek speak to the paw...



Didn't the news about Kylie come out AFTER they were put into the house?   

I think Makosi's earned some much needed points after the way she dealt with Kinga. Very mature and sensible, unlike Craig who just laughed at the poor girl. They need to get a psychiatrist in there.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 2, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Never in my _life!!!_


Jesus God.  I have seldom been so ashamed and embarassed for someone!
MONSTROUS girl!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 2, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> don't act all innocent





Alright   - _never in all my life_, *on telly!!!*


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> I think Makosi's earned some much needed points after the way she dealt with Kinga.


Hmmm. Rather autocratic and officious though, wasn't she? She seems to have taken the mantle of policewoman on herself for some obscure reason - and it's true, the way she was eyeballing Kinga all the time was like some corpulent cat trailing a mouse...  

Kinga does at least have some balls - she's _punk_.


----------



## chriswill (Aug 2, 2005)

This is the first big brother i have watched of this series (hence my first post on this thread).

I have only two questions

1, What planet is Makosi from?

and 

2, Why is Craig not dead yet?


----------



## Fingers (Aug 2, 2005)

! ! ! ! !


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 2, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Kinga does at least have some balls - she's _punk_.



she is fucking grim, blerrrrgggghhhhh


----------



## exosculate (Aug 2, 2005)

My poem.....


Kinga
The minger
May be a sinner
But should be the winner.


Marks out of 10?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 2, 2005)

Well, she's a classy laydee, ain't she?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 2, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Well, she's a classy laydee, ain't she?


She's certainly got some bottle


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 2, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> She's certainly got some bottle


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 2, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> She's certainly got some bottle



Yes, and she can take her drink


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Rad Nance said:
			
		

> I'm lost for words here.. Derek turning round calling Kylie 'the little girl with cancer' and how her showgirl show was crap, speak to the paw Derek speak to the paw...



Derek is a man with no taste at all. The Kylie Showgirl Tour was FANTASTIC - I saw her in Glasgow on the opening night, and she was absolutely amazing. And what a bastard thing to say about her illness. I think Derek will be getting a lot of votes from the kylie fanclub for that little remark. Fuckwit


----------



## madamv (Aug 2, 2005)

Enid Laundromat said:
			
		

> Well I love Kinga.



But do you now!!???


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 2, 2005)

I must say, it was rather unfair of Big Brother not to provide the housemates with a bottle opener...


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 2, 2005)

And as for the whole bottle thing.........    

Although it would be mortifying (for her) yet amusing (for a lot of other people) if she got it stuck because a vacuum got created and she had to go to casualty to get it extracted......


----------



## exosculate (Aug 2, 2005)

madamv said:
			
		

> But do you now!!???




More so.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 2, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Although it would be mortifying (for her) yet amusing (for a lot of other people) if she got it stuck because a vacuum got created and she had to go to casualty to get it extracted......



Morifying for *her*? Gnome-cam is inconsolable...


----------



## Jayshat (Aug 2, 2005)

I feel soooo sorry for Kinga Konga, she just drank too much. Who hasn't I ask?

Kinga or Antnee to win, to piss Makosi off particularly...

Since when did Makosi come over all mature and sensible...

she shagged Antnee in the pool 

and she calls Kinga a whore??!!! 

She is a downright bitch, even her best pal kemal don't want her to win. 

Two-faced bitch she is...grrrr as Kinga would say.


----------



## easy g (Aug 2, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> who did Eugene and Kinga nominate?



anyone?


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 2, 2005)

After Makosi's performance in the diary room for nominations, I think BB  should be yanking her out for psychological assessment. 

She. Is. A. Fruitloop.

And probably pissed off that Kinga stole the attention away from her for a microsecond, hence the 'whore' comment. That's just plain nasty (and factually incorrect, there was no money changin hands.....)





			
				Jayshat said:
			
		

> I feel soooo sorry for Kinga Konga, she just drank too much. Who hasn't I ask?
> 
> Kinga or Antnee to win, to piss Makosi off particularly...
> 
> ...


----------



## Jayshat (Aug 2, 2005)

Kinga voted for Makosi and Craig
Eugene voted for Craig and Antnee







I think


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 2, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> anyone?



Now I may not have remembered right, but I think Eugene nominated Anthony and Craig, and Kinga nominated Craig and Makosi.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 3, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> I feel soooo sorry for Kinga Konga, she just drank too much. Who hasn't I ask?



Of course I've drank too much but I've never masturbated with a bottle in front of millions of people.

Most people manage at least that degree of self-restraint!


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 3, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Of course I've drank too much but I've never masturbated with a bottle in front of millions of people.



prude  

I don't watch big bro though have a vague interest.....did she actually do that? and they showed it or was it implied?.....brilliant


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 3, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> anyone?


FWICR, Eugene voted for Craig and Anthony and Kinga voted for Moloko and Craig.

Moloko is a fucking disgrace.  She clearly believes that she has no flaws and has no sense of humour, let alone any capacity to laugh at herself. I used to like her, but now I despise her.   She seems to have gradually taken on the personalities of housemates past in some 'Silence Of the Lambs' psychological gorefest - a hybrid of Lesley, Saskia and Orlaith, anyone? What a truly repellent, arraogant, aggravating, psychotic fucking c*nt. 

Edit: Eugene voted for Moloko and Anth'neeee


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2005)

*shakes head*

well last nights was erm, interesting! (is interesting the word I want to use?)

Craig really needs to get some kind of grip  kinga  derek


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 3, 2005)

I wasnt sure if Kinga was drunk last night, but after reading this it looks like she was. 
I dont know if thats a bad thing or not because Im not sure what would worse. Being drunk and doing that or being sober and doing that.....
Someone should have stopped her, but then I guess they were a bit too shocked to do anything.

Craig behaved once again, like a little knob. What the hell was he going on about Eugene being evil? HELLO!! He sewed a button onto Anthonys shorts, it wasnt a declaration of his love for him. Get a grip you whiney little fuck!
Glad Anthony shouted at him though. I dont think Craig was expecting that at all.
From what I can see Anthony is quickly loosing patience with the boy and not before time too!!!


----------



## madamv (Aug 3, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> More so.



Nasty.   

I agree, AllStarMe, I think Ant is loosing his respect for Craig.   Maybe he remembers what a perv he was when Ant was pissed that night.  Also, knowing he had a wank under his duvet whilst in the room with him possibly added to it.      Yuk.

All good telly..........    nasty for the after life though


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 3, 2005)

Craig has a face like a smacked arse - the perepetual look of a kid who's just had their sweets taken away and sent to their bedroom. And it goes on, and on, and on - and has become incredibly boring and irritating.   

Due to his profound patience with this selfish little cunt, I am even starting to like Anth'neeee a bit again. I have no doubt that Craig has had a hard time of it and for that I sympathise, but this is a case of the more he gets, the more he wants.  

It seems to me that maybe the reason why people treat Craig the way he says they do is because he doesn't have the courage of his convictions. He is the most transparently two-faced, floating little shit since, er, Vanessa (clings to Lesley; hates everyone else; Lesley goes; clings to Maxwell; hates everyone else; Maxwell goes; clings to Anth'neeee; etc. etc. etc...). And that's not a character trait that reasonable people tend to appreciate.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Aug 3, 2005)

Anthony ... turning out to be very sound. He refused to agree with a blackmailing Craig to say that Eugene was a prick. It was good to see people take a stand against bitching.
Nice one mate!

Kinga.... your parents are watching ( her step dad said he was a bit worried after last time on BBLB ). I don't think even Loaded will give her a photo shoot after that.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 3, 2005)

Craig saying Eugene was evil and how much he belittled Craig and hated his guts   Er....right....when exactly was this then?
Euugh god, I really can't stand Craig. 

Why didn't Craig or Anthony stop Kinga embarassing herself like that last night? If Makosi had been there, she would have. They could at least have tried, rather than sit there staring and laughing hysterically. It was just humiliating.


----------



## kea (Aug 3, 2005)

<jumps up and down>

what HAPPENED?!

i fell asleep on the sofa at 10.15 last nite


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2005)

kea your useless 

it was a fab* show 



* fab in the sense of car crash tele


----------



## J77 (Aug 3, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> <jumps up and down>
> 
> what HAPPENED?!
> 
> i fell asleep on the sofa at 10.15 last nite


Kinga + empty wine bottle in the sofa area and then on the lawn 

Poor girl must've had the mother of all hangovers the next day!


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 3, 2005)

It was vile actually. Kinga got very very drunk and erm....had a little incident with a wine bottle, first in front of Craig and Anthony and then properly, by herself in the garden, with Craig laughing hysterically and Anthony staring, with his mouth wide open, in utter shock, disgust and disbelief.


----------



## kea (Aug 3, 2005)

oh. my. god.

just when you think it CAN'T get any worse ....




edit: found this, about nominations, on DS - 



> Anthony
> Derek: "I don’t want that bloke to win. He’s a bit of a snob and I don’t think he’s appreciated this experience as much as some others in here."
> Eugene: "He’s Del Boy’s side-kick, Rodney. He’s a nice bloke, but he’s so unfunny and a little bit boring."
> 
> ...


----------



## J77 (Aug 3, 2005)

Not one vote for Kinga! 

Shows how self-absorbed they are this year.


----------



## Griff (Aug 3, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> It was vile actually. Kinga got very very drunk and erm....had a little incident with a wine bottle, first in front of Craig and Anthony and then properly, by herself in the garden, with Craig laughing hysterically and Anthony staring, with his mouth wide open, in utter shock, disgust and disbelief.




That sounds awful.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Aug 3, 2005)

I was a bit surprised BB didn't intervene. What if the bottle broke ( she wasn't using any lube ).

And when they said 'this may show scenes of a sexual nature ', I thought they meant ( as previously ) a bit of snogging, or a bare butt.

My 10 yr old son looked on, and me and my wife just looked at each open mouthed. I await the questions from him soon......


----------



## Griff (Aug 3, 2005)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> I was a bit surprised BB didn't intervene. What if the bottle broke ( she wasn't using any lube ).
> 
> And when they said 'this may show scenes of a sexual nature ', I thought they meant ( as previously ) a bit of snogging, or a bare butt.
> 
> My 10 yr old son looked on, and me and my wife just looked at each open mouthed. I await the questions from him soon......



What the fuck was she doing, sticking a wine bottle up her arse?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Aug 3, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> What the fuck was she doing, sticking a wine bottle up her arse?



You talking bout my wife?


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> What the fuck was she doing, sticking a wine bottle up her arse?



not her arse dear


----------



## Griff (Aug 3, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> not her arse dear



Sounds like I missed a corker then.    Dear oh dear.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 3, 2005)

Be grateful you missed it - it wasn't particularly pleasant viewing. 

I actually feel quite sorry for Kinga - all her family'll have seen that. How totally humiliating.


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2005)

although I suspect that may be normal friday night pissed up behaviour


----------



## Belushi (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm really glad I ddint watch it.

I've lost interest in it since the departure of Citizen Science, Anthony and Craigs relationship is the only thing that makes me catch it occasionally.


----------



## Griff (Aug 3, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I actually feel quite sorry for Kinga - all her family'll have seen that. How totally humiliating.



Yeah, that is kinda bleak. Talk about a claim to fame.


----------



## J77 (Aug 3, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> although I suspect that may be normal friday night pissed up behaviour


Maybe up North but the girl's in London now. She could show some restraint.


----------



## smurkey (Aug 3, 2005)

Glad I missed it last night by the sounds of things


----------



## spiralx (Aug 3, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> It was vile actually. Kinga got very very drunk and erm....had a little incident with a wine bottle, first in front of Craig and Anthony and then properly, by herself in the garden, with Craig laughing hysterically and Anthony staring, with his mouth wide open, in utter shock, disgust and disbelief.


----------



## Griff (Aug 3, 2005)

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/nick.alwyn/kinga_bottle.avi


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 3, 2005)

For all of Anthony's shocked looks, he couldn't tear his eyes away from it could he?


----------



## Allan (Aug 3, 2005)

They're all going crazy from pent-up sexual frustration and they're too shy to relieve themselves in front of the cameras and Kinga just nonchalently strolls into the garden and gives the xxx-rated DVD something to do!


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 3, 2005)

hahahaha, that was a look of absolute horror, and that clips got the joy of no sound so you can make up whatever words you think she was/should be saying!


----------



## J77 (Aug 3, 2005)

Some people have been stealing from the ds forums... 

I see the story has hit general too


----------



## The Goat (Aug 3, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> http://homepage.ntlworld.com/nick.alwyn/kinga_bottle.avi




 where'd you get that little gem?  have you got the infamous Anth/Makosi hottub scene?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 3, 2005)

I would love the clip of Craig leching all over a very drunk Anthony myself (have a friend who missed it) if anyone knows where to get it (and WITH SOUND ideally! ).


----------



## J77 (Aug 3, 2005)

The Goat said:
			
		

> where'd you get that little gem?  have you got the infamous Anth/Makosi hottub scene?


Search the digital spy forums - the 'shag' scene was blown all out of proportions by the stills they took from the feed.

Quick goole search found this: http://www. celebfans. com/board/reply.asp?ID=354951&Reply=354951&rID=354951

Don't know integreity of site, so broke link.

Link's a bit shit really - just about Orla's tats.


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 3, 2005)

Ich bin ein Mod said:
			
		

> For all of Anthony's shocked looks, he couldn't tear his eyes away from it could he?


To be fair, I cant say Id have done anything different...its like you dont want to look, but something is stopping you turning away.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 3, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> I would love the clip of Craig leching all over a very drunk Anthony myself (have a friend who missed it) if anyone knows where to get it (and WITH SOUND ideally! ).



You can find most episodes on UKnova (a bittorrent site)


----------



## smurkey (Aug 3, 2005)

British TV has sunk to new lows. That is abhorrent.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 3, 2005)

Been away for a few days, but Derek and Eugene up - fanfuckingtastic.  

Thought a few more would be up tbh, amazed that Kinga didn't get a single vote, but VERY happy that I got on Eugene at 32/1 when I could.

Now let's vote that baldy, sexist, pseudo-upper-class, fox-hunting, patronizing Tory out of there. He's at 1.4 and Eugene's on 4.0, so he's a clear fave to go, but there's usually an odds swing at some point.

DEREK OUT!!! Don't be complacent. You know it makes sense (and also makes me four times the winnings I'd get on Eugene to be fair)


----------



## exosculate (Aug 3, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Been away for a few days, but Derek and Eugene up - fanfuckingtastic.
> 
> Thought a few more would be up tbh, amazed that Kinga didn't get a single vote, but VERY happy that I got on Eugene at 32/1 when I could.
> 
> ...




Why happy with the Eugene bet, seems likely Delboy is a gonna at the moment? I don't think Eugene is capable of doing anything bad enough to swing himself out of the house.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 3, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Why happy with the Eugene bet, seems likely Delboy is a gonna at the moment? I don't think Eugene is capable of doing anything bad enough to swing himself out of the house.



Bloody hell exosculate, I showed all my working this week and everything!!!

Okay - Derek WILL probably go, but the trick is to take nothing for granted, hence a covering bet on Eugene. Now I placed my bets before noms were announced this week, and because everyone thought Craig was up the odds were very good on everyone else. I had £400 on Del-boy, £200 on Craig, £100 on Moloko and £10 on Ant. All at very good odds. Crucially I also had £25 on Eugene at 32/1, allowing me to cover this weeks noms with only £735 total.

Bottom line is: a Derek eviction=£485 winnings, a Eugene eviction=£125.

It's complicated this week, but I posted each bet as it went on and explained why it was going on. The key is to anticipate noms and get the best possible odds you can on each HM. Read the thread back from sunday onwards - I do try to share tips here.


----------



## Matt S (Aug 3, 2005)

Jesus fucking Christ. I haven't watched this since Week 2 - caught it this evening - what the fuck is going on in that house? They have all gone completely mad....and (apart from Anthony, who doesn't seem to have the imagination to do anything) are the least pleasant bunch of people I can possibly imagine. Manipulative, self-serving, attention seeking, unselfaware twats, the lot of them.

Can it end in a mass slaughter...please???     

Matt


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 3, 2005)

I think Kinga is fab.

True I wouldn't have shagged a bottle, but she's vivacious, funny, and fucks Makosi off. Excellent!


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 3, 2005)

Craig being a prick again. What a surprise!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 3, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Bloody hell exosculate, I showed all my working this week and everything!!!
> 
> Okay - Derek WILL probably go, but the trick is to take nothing for granted, hence a covering bet on Eugene. Now I placed my bets before noms were announced this week, and because everyone thought Craig was up the odds were very good on everyone else. I had £400 on Del-boy, £200 on Craig, £100 on Moloko and £10 on Ant. All at very good odds. Crucially I also had £25 on Eugene at 32/1, allowing me to cover this weeks noms with only £735 total.
> 
> ...



Sorry I got it confused, I like it though, I like it alot. Who do you bet with?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 3, 2005)

Makosi fucks Anth'neeee - in the pool, without precautions - and (apparently) believes she might be pregnant. The world sympathises.

Kinga fucks a bottle while she is pissed out of her head - probably as the result of drinking to combat deeply rooted shyness and insecurity. The world reels in shock, disgust and complaints are made to C4.

I give up.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 3, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Makosi fucks Anth'neeee - in the pool, without precautions - and (apparently) believes she might be pregnant. The world sympathises.
> 
> Kinga fucks a bottle while she is pissed out of her head - probably as the result of drinking to combat deeply rooted shyness and insecurity. The world reels in shock, disgust and complaints are made to C4.
> 
> I give up.




Its all about chosen narrative.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Sorry I got it confused, I like it though, I like it alot. Who do you bet with?



Betfair. Takes a bit of time to figure it out, but it's the only site you can use for this kind of thing.

The best way to do it is to start somewhere near the beginning with a £200 stake. Pile your winnings back on at each eviction (except for the no-brainers like Saskia vs Maxwell) 'till you reach the £1000 mark, then wager that and no more - this keeps the 'crumbs' you pick up on odds fluctuations worthwhile, but the risks minimal.
Tbh it's a bit late in the day to do this for BB6 - there's maybe one more proper eviction left, then it's the final four, which is a whole different kettle of fish. I'll keep posting any bets I put on - you're all more than welcome to follow them (or ignore them), and then maybe it's time for a seperate "BB Gamblers Anonymous" thread for the next series. Obviously nothing is 100% guaranteed and there's no such thing as money for nothing - I should stress that. You do need to do a bit of research.

Celeb BB starts up again soon doesn't it?


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 4, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Makosi fucks Anth'neeee - in the pool, without precautions - and (apparently) believes she might be pregnant. The world sympathises.



I don't recall anyone sympathising with Makosi for being 'pregnant' and as far as I can recall there were quite a few complaints about the sex scene.

I think you have a selective memory.


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 4, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I don't recall anyone sympathising with Makosi for being 'pregnant' and as far as I can recall there were quite a few complaints about the sex scene.
> 
> I think you have a selective memory.


Yea, if I remember correctly, there were complaints made after the pool incident too!

Craig having a strop again. Big suprise. You just know that this is what he's going to be like for the rest of the show.
He's probably crapping himself because when Anthony gets out he'll see the footage of when he was drunk and see just how badly Graig was macking on him and that Makosi was right after all.....


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 4, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I don't recall anyone sympathising with Makosi for being 'pregnant' and as far as I can recall there were quite a few complaints about the sex scene.
> 
> I think you have a selective memory.


I don't remember any complaints about Makosi. And even if there were, they clearly paled into insignificance compared to the 'whore'-type shit that's been thrown at Kinga.  

And as for having a selective memory, maybe I have - but maybe that's appropriate if it serves to counter the selective editing and narrative of C4.

And anyway, I couldn't give a flying fuck - I hate Makosi's five-faced, arrogant, screeching, self-absorbed fucking guts and she can rot in Hell.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 4, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I don't remember any complaints about Makosi. And even if there were, they clearly paled into insignificance compared to the 'whore'-type shit that's been thrown at Kinga.
> 
> And as for having a selective memory, maybe I have - but maybe that's appropriate if it serves to counter the selective editing and narrative of C4.
> 
> And anyway, I couldn't give a flying fuck - I hate Makosi's five-faced, arrogant, screeching, self-absorbed fucking guts and she can rot in Hell.


You f-ing what?!?!?!?!

Makosi was absolutely hated by the WHOLE COUNTRY!!!

Why do you think she got over 50% of the votes to leave and Vanessa (who went) only got summat like 23%?!

Jeez you need to concentate a bit more mate!


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 4, 2005)

Just seen a 10 frame animation made up of stills...pretty grim stuff all round really but it's not like she was using a cucumber and then put it back in the fridge...

I'd be more concerned about the possibly health risks she was running using an empty bottle and the vacuum risk...now that WOULD have been gross.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 4, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Makosi was absolutely hated by the WHOLE COUNTRY!!!
> 
> Why do you think she got over 50% of the votes to leave and Vanessa (who went) only got summat like 23%?!


Er...when was this? Anyway, never mind the statistics - she's still in there, isn't she?!  




			
				CyberRose said:
			
		

> Jeez you need to concentate a bit more mate!


Hey, it's 'Big Brother' we're talking about here - I concentrate too hard as it is.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 4, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> I'd be more concerned about the possibly health risks she was running using an empty bottle and the vacuum risk...now that WOULD have been gross.


A sensible and intelligent response. It seems that the Daily Mail et al weren't so concerned about Kinga...


----------



## exosculate (Aug 4, 2005)

Actually now I have discovered Kinga is a rich kid I don't want her to win.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 4, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Er...when was this? Anyway, never mind the statistics - she's still in there, isn't she?!
> 
> Hey, it's 'Big Brother' we're talking about here - I concentrate too hard as it is.



But she's only still in there b'cos she's never been up for a normal public voting eviction before. It doesn't mean she's popular outside the house!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 4, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Actually now I have discovered Kinga is a rich kid I don't want her to win.


They're all rich kids though, aren't they?   

...with the possible exception of Anth'neeeeeee.....


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 4, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> But she's only still in there b'cos she's never been up for a normal public voting eviction before. It doesn't mean she's popular outside the house!


Point taken. It's just a shame the opinions of the mentally sparse housemates don't reflect general public consensus...


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 4, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Craig being a prick again. What a surprise!



What is the weird _Performance_ style personality swapping that seems to be going on with Craig and Anthnee all about?

Ant was a shivering wreck of a human being last night, while Craig seemed utterly in control.

Scary shit!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 4, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Ant was a shivering wreck of a human being last night, while Craig seemed utterly in control.


That would be Craig once again demonstrating what an all-round evil, scheming, conniving, contol-freaking, all-singing, all-dancing bullying c*nt he is, then...


----------



## exosculate (Aug 4, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> They're all rich kids though, aren't they?
> 
> ...with the possible exception of Anth'neeeeeee.....




To a degree. She sounds like her parents are uber rich though.

I want anthnee to win now.


----------



## aqua (Aug 4, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Er...when was this? Anyway, never mind the statistics - she's still in there, isn't she?!



she's not there cos of anyone particulrly wanting her there, just not wanting vanessa


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 4, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> she's not there cos of anyone particulrly wanting her there, just not wanting vanessa


Yes, I must admit that Vanessa was as awful, but for completely different reasons...


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 4, 2005)

BTW, did anyone catch Anfnee's confession that he's not had a sherman for the entire time he's been in there??


----------



## smurkey (Aug 4, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> BTW, did anyone catch Anfnee's confession that he's not had a sherman for the entire time he's been in there??



I'm being serious when I say he should win for that alone. That is one hell of a fucking achievement.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 4, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> BTW, did anyone catch Anfnee's confession that he's not had a sherman for the entire time he's been in there??




He was in that box for 24 hours - so I think he is a lying w**ker


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 4, 2005)

It would appear Derek is now consigned to his fate and if officially backing Eugene to win


----------



## exosculate (Aug 4, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> It would appear Derek is now consigned to his fate and if officially backing Eugene to win




Thats just his tictacticals, he's done that everytime he has been up.


It seems unlikely to work this time though.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2005)

Odds drifting further apart now: Derek 1.2, Eugene 4.8

Before every eviction bar Max/Saxia the odds have swung wildly - still no sign of that happening here and it looks like we may have a dead one on our hands. I guess Derek is all out of 'entertainment' and they can't find much to hoist Eugene with.

Good.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 4, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> BTW, did anyone catch Anfnee's confession that he's not had a sherman for the entire time he's been in there??



Haven't got my p*pbitch mailout yet, but it seems that Ant'knee may have had an *assist* while drunk out of his skull and being "cared for" by you-know-who. 

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I want anthnee to win now.



At last, you have seen the light !


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 5, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Haven't got my p*pbitch mailout yet, but it seems that Ant'knee may have had an *assist* while drunk out of his skull and being "cared for" by you-know-who.
> 
> Oh. My. God.



I heard that 'news' too. Not that I'd want to see it, but surely if they showed what they did with Kinga and the bottle they could have shown more of that? Where do they draw their lines?


----------



## aqua (Aug 5, 2005)

I missed it last night can someone tell me the highlights


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 5, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Haven't got my p*pbitch mailout yet, but it seems that Ant'knee may have had an *assist* while drunk out of his skull and being "cared for" by you-know-who.
> 
> Oh. My. God.


REALLY   
Surely that cant be right. God I hope it isnt!!


----------



## Flashman (Aug 5, 2005)

Have I missed something? Did Eugene kill that kitten or summat? What has he done to deserve all the flack he's taking, he seems a really decent sort of chap.


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 5, 2005)

Here's the AOL voting. I don't think I've ever seen it so close!

Who do you want evicted this week? 
votes 
Derek  9885  50% 
Eugene  9865  50% 

Total Votes: 19750


----------



## jiggajagga (Aug 5, 2005)

*Derek and the monkey?*

I hate Derek but I want him to stay! What fantastic TV he is.
Did anyone see that 'thing' with the monkey in the roof? The look on Eugene and Kingas face was a classic! Later, in the living room, Kinga tells Anthony that Derek saw a monkey coming out of the ceiling! Anthonys face was a picture. I laughed my socks off.
Again Derek hit the high note with the gun game. What a pisser that was. His gun was aiming at the moon and he couldn't understand why he was missing ffs!   
When he threw the gun at the bottles in a fit of pique was another classic.
He *MUST *stay for an interesting last week.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 5, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> REALLY
> Surely that cant be right. God I hope it isnt!!



Yeah, for once I actually hope it's bollocks too - the live feed was pulled, but even considering what they showed (lying on top of him, kissing his back), it seems it bit far-fetched. But it's a good rumour because it's a) so gross, and b) you could see it potentially happening, given the way the relationship between the two of them has developed.

"I mean to have you Ant'knee, even if it must be burgulary"


----------



## aqua (Aug 5, 2005)

can someone *please* tell me what happened last night?

I want eugene to stay


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 5, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Yeah, for once I actually hope it's bollocks too - the live feed was pulled, but even considering what they showed (lying on top of him, kissing his back), it seems it bit far-fetched. But it's a good rumour because it's a) so gross, and b) you could see it potentially happening, given the way the relationship between the two of them has developed.
> 
> "I mean to have you Ant'knee, even if it must be burgulary"


*shudders*
If it is true, Im pretty  damn shocked that nothing has been done about that, surely that would be classed as indecent assault or some such?

I really hope its not true. Its awful.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 5, 2005)

Flashman said:
			
		

> Have I missed something? Did Eugene kill that kitten or summat? What has he done to deserve all the flack he's taking, he seems a really decent sort of chap.



huh? killed the kitten? What are you on about? 
The kitten was only in the BB house for an hour and then taken away again, wasn't it?

Eugene _is_ a decent bloke, as far as I can tell. It's just that the others are pretty nasty people, Makosi and Craig especially, and there seems to be way too much bullying going on in that  house.

Erm....I didn't actually watch it last night though. Did anything in particular happen with Euguene then?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 5, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> I hate Derek but I want him to stay! What fantastic TV he is.
> Did anyone see that 'thing' with the monkey in the roof? The look on Eugene and Kingas face was a classic! Later, in the living room, Kinga tells Anthony that Derek saw a monkey coming out of the ceiling! Anthonys face was a picture. I laughed my socks off.
> Again Derek hit the high note with the gun game. What a pisser that was. His gun was aiming at the moon and he couldn't understand why he was missing ffs!
> When he threw the gun at the bottles in a fit of pique was another classic.
> He *MUST *stay for an interesting last week.


I thought Derek's discourse on Craig was rather interesting: (something along the lines of) "since he's been here he's had four or five groups of friends, each one he would get in front of...to save them from the...sound of gunfire".

At first I took this as Derek being a bit vacant as usual and mangling the "I would take a bullet for you" phrase. But then it struck me - could this actually be Derek being a bit deep...that he believes Craig would only go so far as to save his friends from the _sound_ of gunfire...?  

Ooh, spookily intense...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 5, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Here's the AOL voting. I don't think I've ever seen it so close!
> 
> Who do you want evicted this week?
> votes
> ...



Yet the betting sites think it's a foregone conclusion - 

Derek 1.23
Eugene 5.0

Odds still static or drifting. Interesting...

edit - final bet on 10th eviction: £50 on Eugene at 5.0 "just in case". Winnings now a lot more closer together at £350-£435 whoever goes. Sorted.


----------



## aqua (Aug 5, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> *shudders*
> If it is true, Im pretty  damn shocked that nothing has been done about that, surely that would be classed as indecent assault or some such?
> 
> I really hope its not true. Its awful.


i don't even want to think about it tbh

*shudders and feels queasy*


----------



## zaphod22 (Aug 5, 2005)

I heard an interesting theory yesterday from someone very close to Davina McCall.
Apparently, BB has spoken to Anthony's family and told them that there is nothing to worry about Re Maloko and the pregnancy thing as they didn't actually do the business.
The theory is that she was perhaps pregnant before she entered the house and is using it as an excuse. I wouldnt put it past her. However, I see no signs of a "bump"


----------



## Structaural (Aug 5, 2005)

zaphod22 said:
			
		

> I heard an interesting theory yesterday from someone very close to Davina McCall.
> Apparently, BB has spoken to Anthony's family and told them that there is nothing to worry about Re Maloko and the pregnancy thing as they didn't actually do the business.
> The theory is that she was perhaps pregnant before she entered the house and is using it as an excuse. I wouldnt put it past her. However, I see no signs of a "bump"



well she's had a period since then anyway


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 5, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Haven't got my p*pbitch mailout yet, but it seems that Ant'knee may have had an *assist* while drunk out of his skull and being "cared for" by you-know-who.
> 
> Oh. My. God.



That's a good point...where's the Bitch and Holy Moly this week...


----------



## paulhackett (Aug 5, 2005)

bitch is out, but they mail it at different times to different people. DK why.. but this is what they say 

 >> MasturGate <<

        Did Anthony get a happy finish?

   Perhaps Kinga (with her wine bottle) wasn't 
   the only Big Brother housemate to get some 
   sexual satisfaction this week. Sources at
   the TV show are whispering that while
   Anthony was in his drunken stupor, his "best 
   friend" Craig made sure his night on the
   piss got a "happy finish".


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 5, 2005)

Everytime i watch BB now i want to throw things at the tv. Craig is getting worse and worse. How can he be jelous of Eugene talking to Antnee. It's completely irrational. Last night he said that when he gets out he's sure that it will look more like Eugene fancies Antnee. What planet is he living on exactly? 

At least Antnee is getting a break from Craig sometimes while Craig and Makosi huddle and bitch about everyone else...

Antnee really deserves to win for all the shit he's taken from Craig and his tiresome passive aggressive behaviour.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

paulhackett66 said:
			
		

> bitch is out, but they mail it at different times to different people. DK why.. but this is what they say
> 
> >> MasturGate <<
> 
> ...




Thats sorted that one out then!


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Did anything in particular happen with Euguene then?



Makosi had a complete hissy fit on him about the bins or something inconsequential. She had this hypocritical rant about not talking about people behind their backs and how she only ever says anything to poeple's faces ( I don't know how her tongue didn't spontaneously combust at that point)

Eugene just let her rant and then said, 'You're right, I apologise'


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 5, 2005)

Hmmm. I sincerely hope that Moloko doesn't achieve tremendous longevity.


----------



## J77 (Aug 5, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Hmmm. I sincerely hope that Moloko doesn't achieve tremendous longevity.


None of them will - the whole 'come out of the house and acheive media stardom' thing died ages ago.

Who's still around?

Lawler doing shit ITV shows and a few others appearing in rubbish magazines.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> None of them will - the whole 'come out of the house and acheive media stardom' thing died ages ago.
> 
> Who's still around?
> 
> Lawler doing shit ITV shows and a few others appearing in rubbish magazines.




I think an outstanding person might - but there aren't any this year.


----------



## kea (Aug 5, 2005)

haven't watched it enough recently to know, but i was wondering what ppl think of this analysis of craig, which someone posted on the DS forums ...




> He should never have been put in the house ... he functions only through attachment with other people ...
> 
> Phase 1: sharing a bed and all his time with Vanessa. Relationship stopped after an incident where the mutual appreciation/reliance ended with a throwaway remark from Vanessa, where she intimated The Craig ranked low among the 'looker' stakes to other male HMs; he never forgave her the betrayal of something so ostensibly insignificant.
> 
> ...


----------



## J77 (Aug 5, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> haven't watched it enough recently to know, but i was wondering what ppl think of this analysis of craig, which someone posted on the DS forums ...


People on DS do take BB a bit too seriously, imo.





> proper pre-show psychological screening


 I'm sure they 'screened' him and found him to be a perfect HM, ie. completely insane by the end of his experience.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> haven't watched it enough recently to know, but i was wondering what ppl think of this analysis of craig, which someone posted on the DS forums ...



Kea

I think Mary had psychosis issues

Sam - had social interaction issues

Eugene has Aspergers

Moloko has psychopathic tendencies.

Derek is a pathological liar.


Craig aint on his own in the oddness stakes


----------



## J77 (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Eugene has Aspergers


Eugene hasn't got aspergers - OK he's slightly bad at social interaction but would fit straight into any of the maths conferences I have to go to


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Kea
> 
> I think Mary had psychosis issues
> 
> ...



So along with Craig it's a fairly reasonable representation of any 14 people - possibly slightly skewed, but I'd put money on it that a random sample of urbanites would throw up a list of 'issues' too...


----------



## aqua (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Eugene hasn't got aspergers - OK he's slightly bad at social interaction but would fit straight into any of the maths conferences I have to go to



or fit right into my office here


----------



## innit (Aug 5, 2005)

People on DS are even more bonkers than the housemates.

The post kea put up is funny, but it does beg the question of what kind of psychological screening people think Endemol need to do.  If the housemates are competent to make the decision to go in, ie over 18 and not actually mad, and not a danger to others, I think they have done their duty.  Should they really reject Craig for being rampantly co-dependent?  but then where would they ever stop?


----------



## kea (Aug 5, 2005)

what's going on with craig at the moment? the DS forums make it sound as though endemol need to get the men in white coats to wheel him out


----------



## aqua (Aug 5, 2005)

they should have done that a few weeks ago


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Eugene hasn't got aspergers - OK he's slightly bad at social interaction but would fit straight into any of the maths conferences I have to go to




My experience says he is. He may not even be diagnosed.


----------



## innit (Aug 5, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> what's going on with craig at the moment? the DS forums make it sound as though endemol need to get the men in white coats to wheel him out


He does seem to have lost all concept of socially acceptable behaviour, especially towards Anthony - which should come as a shock to us all, considering he's been isolated from society for the past three months


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> So along with Craig it's a fairly reasonable representation of any 14 people - possibly slightly skewed, but I'd put money on it that a random sample of urbanites would throw up a list of 'issues' too...




No - They pick people they feel are more extreme - so housemates are not representative of the average.


----------



## J77 (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> My experience says he is. He may not even be diagnosed.


I really hate the way people diagnose others these days - it seems that anyone who's a bit nervous has 'Aspergers'.

Like, anyone who's naughty must have ADH.

My list could go on, possibly for another thread...


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 5, 2005)

Hence 'slightly skewed'

I know, or have known, people who behave in, or have similar personalities to, the housemates. So OK, maybe not 'average' but FFS - co-dependent people aren't exactly some kind of novelty are they?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> I really hate the way people diagnose others these days - it seems that anyone who's a bit nervous has 'Aspergers'.
> 
> Like, anyone who's naughty must have ADH.
> 
> My list could go on, possibly for another thread...




Sorry mate but that is what i think about it. Its not an anyone thing its specific to Eugene.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Hence 'slightly skewed'
> 
> I know, or have known, people who behave in, or have similar personalities to, the housemates. So OK, maybe not 'average' but FFS - co-dependent people aren't exactly some kind of novelty are they?




No I think maloko is the one with real issues. She seems to have no emotional connection with anyone which is a very scary way to be.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> I really hate the way people diagnose others these days - it seems that anyone who's a bit nervous has 'Aspergers'.
> 
> Like, anyone who's naughty must have ADH.
> 
> My list could go on, possibly for another thread...




Infact on this thread, a poster who has Aspergers has made the same comment about Eugene.


----------



## innit (Aug 5, 2005)

I agree with kyser.

Also, I think Makosi is just absolutely hell-bent on winning - hence her need to emotionally distance herself from her housemates.  I don't imagine she's like that in real life.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> I agree with kyser.
> 
> Also, I think Makosi is just absolutely hell-bent on winning - hence her need to emotionally distance herself from her housemates.  I don't imagine she's like that in real life.




Its the audience that counts and they hate her.


----------



## J77 (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Sorry mate but that is what i think about it. Its not an anyone thing its specific to Eugene.


But you and the person on this thread with Aspergers are both diagnosing something from watching a TV show?!?!?!

Even if you were/are qualified to make such a diagnosis in real-life I'd still be sceptical about what you diagnose from just watching TV.


----------



## innit (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Its the audience that counts and they hate her.


I'm in the audience, and I think she's good value.  And I like her hairdos


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> I'm in the audience, and I think she's good value.  And I like her hairdos




I thinking of the audience as a collective entity as opposed to individual opinion.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> But you and the person on this thread with Aspergers are both diagnosing something from watching a TV show?!?!?!
> 
> Even if you were/are qualified to make such a diagnosis in real-life I'd still be sceptical about what you diagnose from just watching TV.




He shows all the classic signs, of course one can tell alot from this level of observation. Its not like walking past someone in the street.


----------



## J77 (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> He shows all the classic signs.


Which are?

<sorry to carry on - just debating the issue>


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Which are?
> 
> <sorry to carry on - just debating the issue>




Look it up on google and make your own conclusions.


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> But you and the person on this thread with Aspergers are both diagnosing something from watching a TV show?!?!?!
> 
> Even if you were/are qualified to make such a diagnosis in real-life I'd still be sceptical about what you diagnose from just watching TV.



Deja vu
Groundhog Day


This has been covered ad infinitum much earler in the thread. Let's not drag it up again eh?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Deja vu
> Groundhog Day
> 
> 
> This has been covered ad infinitum much earler in the thread. Let's not drag it up again eh?




What was your view madzone, i can't remember?


----------



## J77 (Aug 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> This has been covered ad infinitum much earler in the thread. Let's not drag it up again eh?


...but it has been dragged up along with a pop-medical analysis of all housemates.

One thing I'd observe which goes against the Aspergers agument is that Eugene is not clumsy.


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> What was your view madzone, i can't remember?


If I gave you a yes I could be a nooooo 

I agree with you


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> If I gave you a yes I could be a nooooo
> 
> I agree with you


----------



## innit (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I thinking of the audience as a collective entity as opposed to individual opinion.


O_kayyyyy_.  So you're claiming to be able to tap into the feelings of this non-existent entity.

Methinks you are showing signs of psychosis and grandiose ideation


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> O_kayyyyy_.  So you're claiming to be able to tap into the feelings of this non-existent entity.
> 
> Methinks you are showing signs of psychosis and grandiose ideation




No I'm following the polls, malokos previous massive eviction vote and the bookies - pretty logical I would say.


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> O_kayyyyy_.  So you're claiming to be able to tap into the feelings of this non-existent entity.
> 
> Methinks you are showing signs of psychosis and grandiose ideation




Really? I just think he's showing an inordinate amount of common sense 
Mind you I could be one of exos's multiple personalities.


----------



## innit (Aug 5, 2005)

That's nice 

Now both of you run along and commune with "the audience"


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Really? I just think he's showing an inordinate amount of common sense
> Mind you I could be one of exos's multiple personalities.




Rubbish

I'm arguing with myself again

*slaps face*


ahhhhhhhh - much better


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> That's nice
> 
> Now both of you run along and commune with "the audience"




But you're the audience can I/we/I mean I - can I commune with you.


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> That's nice
> 
> Now both of you run along and commune with "the audience"


Or how about you run along and do some research


----------



## innit (Aug 5, 2005)

Because I don't want to - I was just pointing out that the audience is not, in fact, an entity, and some of us do quite like Makosi.

My work here is done


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Or how about you run along and do some research





I fear innit lives in a world where he/she feels it is impossible to discern what a collective opinion might be like.


----------



## innit (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> But you're the audience can I/we/I mean I - can I commune with you.


  

If you must


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> Because I don't want to - I was just pointing out that the audience is not, in fact, an entity, and some of us do quite like Makosi.
> 
> My work here is done




What work, you don't address the criticisms made.

Run away if you want though.


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> Because I don't want to - I was just pointing out that the audience is not, in fact, an entity, and some of us do quite like Makosi.
> 
> My work here is done


here you go, a quick google and the first thing that comes up is this

http://www.thisisbigbrother.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=36518



Oh, but I forgot, you won't see it cos you've run away cos you're wrong


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 5, 2005)

I know Kea goes to Digital Spy. I drift in there occasionally, but can't resist posting this from the forum, which i think the poster got from the CH4 BB forum...There's loads of it Here 



This Gem is from the wonderful Juliet Bravo from GBBF. 

TWO MONTHS LATER......GUESS WHO CAME TO DINNER AND WON"T LEAVE!

..in a quiet culde sac in Consett Co. Durham, behind the unassuming facade of the ordinary two up two down terraced house, with its neat front garden and crisp, white net curtains, turmoil reigns in the Hutton household, over the house guest Craig Coates......

Nana Hutton: ( whispers) "Ant'knee pet, I know 'es ya mate like but it's been two month now like and 'es eatin' us out of house and home like".

Ant'knee: "ay I knows Nana, but I canna do owt, 'e won't leave us alone like."

Cretinous Craig:
"Anfffonknee..Anfffonnnkneeee...come and sit next to me, give me a cuddle b!tch, can I touch ya Anffonknee, can I, sit next to me ( sob , sob, blub, blub) Why ya got ya arm round that b!tch!!!"

Ant'knee: "Fookin' hell man, she's me Nana like!"

Cromer Crimper Craig: "OH I can't believe YOU Anfffonkneee after ALL I've done for ya and you treat me like sh!t. I'm telling ya boy don't trust anyone in this house. I cook and clean for you, not that old woman and that other devious cow..."

Ant'knee: "Who me mam like?" 

Creepy Craig: "Listen Anffonknee she's trying to come between us, she's a manipulative b!tch, she's not fit to touch ya...."


Ant'knee: "But she gave birth to us like!!!" 

Callous Craig: "Details mere details. I wish you were ( puts hands to his mouth and whispers) G...A..Y)."

Ant'knee: "But I'm always happy and that like!" 


T!tboy: "Do ya love me Annffonknee, do ya, do ya love me???, come and sit next to me. Where ya going Anffonkneeee, I can't bear to be in a room without ya.."

Nana Hutton: "He's gaan to the tiolet like pet, leave him for a sec like, and shouldn't ya be making a move back to Norfolk, like. I'm sure ya mam must be missin' yas and that like."

The Cromer Creep: "Oh you can just shut up. I will not diminish my character by arguing with you, old woman, get out of my way, you don't know me and what I'm capable of!!!!!!!Anyway for your information my family have moved and I dont have a forwarding address. Annnfffonkneeeee I'm coming darhlin'".

Nana Hutton to Ma Hutton: "Call 999 now....and tell 'em to send armed back -up like pet."


----------



## innit (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> What work, you don't address the criticisms made.
> 
> Run away if you want though.


What criticisms?  You said the "collective opinion" was that Makosi was hated.  I pointed out that that might be the majority opinion.  However the audience is made up of lots of individual opinions, many of which don't agree with yours.

madzone suggested I do some research, which is kind of her but something I have no interest in.

Now if you'll excuse me I have a mental health project to run.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> What criticisms?  You said the "collective opinion" was that Makosi was hated.  I pointed out that that might be the majority opinion.  However the audience is made up of lots of individual opinions, many of which don't agree with yours.
> 
> madzone suggested I do some research, which is kind of her but something I have no interest in.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me I have a mental health project to run.




Do you understand what collective cabinet decision making means?

It means by majority! Doesn't mean unanimous.

You really have lost the the argument.

Run along.


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

innit said:
			
		

> Now if you'll excuse me I have a mental health project to run.





Is that a euphemism?


----------



## J77 (Aug 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> This has been covered ad infinitum much earler in the thread. Let's not drag it up again eh?


covered ad infinitum?!?!?

I have just searched the thread and it went something like: 

LLB & exo - we think Eugene has Aspergers
Chio - I have it too
reply from Geri - leading to banning.

Hardly "covered ad infinitum".

No debate - just unsubstantiated conjecture.


----------



## binka (Aug 5, 2005)

was just watching the live feed and kinga is fuming! 

makosi comes out of the diary room and says that the shopping was £3.79 over budget so she took kinga's fags off the list. probably making it up, surely one of them would have noticed it was overbudget when they made the list.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> covered ad infinitum?!?!?
> 
> I have just searched the thread and it went something like:
> 
> ...




How is it unsubstantiated? If you have a very good understanding of Aspergers. You observe someone at length who fits the profile very well. It is reasonable to postulate based on that observation.


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> covered ad infinitum?!?!?
> 
> I have just searched the thread and it went something like:
> 
> ...



Yes it was covered ad infinitum waaaaaay before that issue with geri being banned. You'd have to read right back through the thread though. It spawned a thread of it's own as well - went on for days.

Here's the spawned thread


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Yes it was covered ad infinitum waaaaaay before that issue with geri being banned. You'd have to read right back through the thread though. It spawned a thread of it's own as well - went on for days.
> 
> Here's the spawned thread




Is J77 suggesting they read the whole thread?


----------



## J77 (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> How is it unsubstantiated? If you have a very good understanding of Aspergers. You observe someone at length who fits the profile very well. It is reasonable to postulate based on that observation.


...but I couldn't find in any of the threads any arguments/observations as to why he should have Aspergers.

Just stuff like, "My friend's got Aspergers...", "I've got Aspergers..." etc.

Observations of Aspergers? (from asperges.com)


social isolation
eccentric behavior
impairments in two-sided social interaction
speech abnormalities of inflection and a repetitive pattern
clumsiness is prominent both in their articulation and gross motor behavior
circumscribed area of interest which usually leaves no space for more age appropriate

1. He's in a house full of odd-balls.
2. See 1.
3. The aforementioned odd-balls' idea of a two-way conversation is to shout louder and louder
4. Nerves.
5. Haven't seen any.
6. Eugene has more interests than any of the other HMs put together.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Yes it was covered ad infinitum waaaaaay before that issue with geri being banned. You'd have to read right back through the thread though. It spawned a thread of it's own as well - went on for days.
> 
> Here's the spawned thread




Oh yes I remember that thread well now. Particularly Justins tedium about TV diagnosis. Must be one of the best conditions to identify on 24/7 reality TV bar none in my opinion.


----------



## J77 (Aug 5, 2005)

That thread has about as much intelligent content on the condition as the posts in this one - aside from my pragmatic post above


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> ...but I couldn't find in any of the threads any arguments/observations as to why he should have Aspergers.
> 
> Just stuff like, "My friend's got Aspergers...", "I've got Aspergers..." etc.
> 
> ...




He exhibits all those things and more.


----------



## J77 (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> He exhibits all those things and more.


Thanks for the insight...


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the insight...



You have no insight it appears on this issue - hence the need to post short lists from websites. Which despite their narrowness actually demonstrate my point rather than yours.


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> That thread has about as much intelligent content on the condition as the posts in this one - aside from my pragmatic post above


Hmm - so you're saying that the only viewpoint with any merit is your own? How do you feel about that?


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

Can we talk about Big Brother now?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Hmm - so you're saying that the only viewpoint with any merit is your own? How do you feel about that?




Indeed - lets move on.


----------



## J77 (Aug 5, 2005)

Blimey - no wonder Geri lost it. Same old one sentence replies...

Must be school holidays.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Blimey - no wonder Geri lost it. Same old one sentence replies...
> 
> Must be school holidays.




Who did Geri 'lose it' with - are you making it up as you go along now?


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 5, 2005)

Lisarocket said:
			
		

> I know Kea goes to Digital Spy. I drift in there occasionally, but can't resist posting this from the forum, which i think the poster got from the CH4 BB forum...There's loads of it Here
> 
> This Gem is from the wonderful Juliet Bravo from GBBF. ...



hahaha, that was well funny.  and a little unnerving because i'm sure in cwaig's dreamland that'd be an ideal ending


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Blimey - no wonder Geri lost it. Same old one sentence replies...
> 
> Must be school holidays.


Geri lost it? Not with me. There, that was 2 sentences, does that meet your posting criteria?


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Who did Geri 'lose it' with - are you making it up as you go along now?


*strokes beard and looks thoughtful*

I think someone is trying to pick a little fight with you exos. Can you think what you did to upset him?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> *strokes beard and looks thoughtful*
> 
> I think someone is trying to pick a little fight with you exos. Can you think what you did to upset him?



No idea.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> Blimey - no wonder Geri lost it.



Eh?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 5, 2005)

Derek has arranged for his chauffeur, Clive (I wonder if he knows his surname?) to pick him up if (when) he is evicted tonite, and plans to walk straight past Davina and climb into his car  That'd leave Davina with half an hour to fill sans evictee and, frankly, I don't think she has the wit to pull it off


----------



## Onslow (Aug 5, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> One thing I'd observe which goes against the Aspergers agument is that Eugene is not clumsy.




have you ever seen the man skip!? lol

Anyways its not a problem, because in about and hour, he will be goooooooone

muhahahaha


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

Onslow said:
			
		

> have you ever seen the man skip!? lol
> 
> Anyways its not a problem, because in about and hour, he will be goooooooone
> 
> muhahahaha


Ohhh noo he woon't


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Derek has arranged for his chauffeur, Clive (I wonder if he knows his surname?) to pick him up if (when) he is evicted tonite, and plans to walk straight past Davina and climb into his car  That'd leave Davina with half an hour to fill sans evictee and, frankly, I don't think she has the wit to pull it off


It's worth voting him out just for that. Mind you BB will have seen his plans as well won't they?


----------



## Onslow (Aug 5, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Ohhh noo he woon't




Bet you a scotch egg he is


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 5, 2005)

Onslow said:
			
		

> have you ever seen the man skip!? lol
> 
> Anyways its not a problem, because in about and hour, he will be goooooooone
> 
> muhahahaha



  Wrong !


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 5, 2005)

He certainly sounds in a hurry - to leave the country, in fact!

Eugene looked so sweet, tonite. Can you believe there are numerous threads on DS criticising his 'fake' tears?  Twats 

EUGENE TO WIN!!!


----------



## silentNate (Aug 5, 2005)

Eugene _has_ to win it now 

The only other option is Kinga... I believe Threshers are interested in getting her for adverts


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 5, 2005)

Makois's wig isn't on right tonight, she looks weird...

Hurrah! Derek's going


----------



## Epona (Aug 5, 2005)

Bit of a bugger having to pick between Derek and Eugene this week rather than getting rid of one of the other idiots.

Eugene to win!!


----------



## madzone (Aug 5, 2005)

Onslow said:
			
		

> Bet you a scotch egg he is


*holds out hand for scotch egg*


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 5, 2005)

Odds on Eugene have been quartered, to 2/1, in twenty minutes


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 6, 2005)

Beautiful, that was textbook all the way. Best win yet after the "let's change the rules at the last minute" fiasco last week. 

So what's happening on wednesday? No-one seems too sure. Are they just going to open the lines and evict the least popular HM or will there be another round of noms? 

*hic*


----------



## mrskp (Aug 6, 2005)

am torn between the simple lad Antney and the erm .... simple lad Eugene.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 6, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Are they just going to open the lines and evict the least popular HM or will there be another round of noms?
> 
> *hic*



There can't be any more nominations or the lines wouldn't have been opened to vote for who you want to win.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh well, looks like that's the end of my fun then. Still, at least I can stop watching these dickheads now.

RON to win!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 6, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> The only other option is Kinga... I believe Threshers are interested in getting her for adverts


It's actually Bottoms Up...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 6, 2005)

Prediction: Eugene will be odds on by the end of the day!  The most recent poll on DS gives him more than twice as many votes as Nice But Dim.

There's a good article in todays Grauniad.




			
				Charlie Brooker said:
			
		

> First up, the prestigious Most Sickening Housemate award, which this year goes to a couple: Maxwell (London's village idiot) and Saskia (burly, wrathful harridan with a face that could advertise war). Their daily routine consisted of bullying, bellowing, cackling at their own dismal non-jokes, glaring, sniping and discussing their imminent ascent to the toppermost peaks of stardom - until the last week, when, faced with eviction, they settled for sulkily rutting like doomed livestock. The latter surely ranks as the least sexy thing ever broadcast on television. I'd get more aroused watching a dog drown in petrol.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 6, 2005)

Im so glad that Brooker didn't give up living after that arsepile Barley series.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 6, 2005)

The AOL poll makes even better reading...

Anthony 1089 16%
Craig 128 2%
Eugene 3903 56%
Kinga 543 8%
Makosi 1329 18%

_Eugene to win!!!_


----------



## Griff (Aug 6, 2005)

I want Eugene to win.


----------



## jiggajagga (Aug 6, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Beautiful, that was textbook all the way. Best win yet after the "let's change the rules at the last minute" fiasco last week.
> 
> So what's happening on wednesday? No-one seems too sure. Are they just going to open the lines and evict the least popular HM or will there be another round of noms?
> 
> *hic*



I think I read somewhere that the two with the lowest votes wil be evicted on Wed, leaving 3 for the final

Out on Wednesday??? Craig and Kinga, leaving Ant, Eugene and Makosi and the winner is the housemate thats given us most laughs, most fun, most anger.......*DEREK!!!!
*


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 6, 2005)

I doubt there will be more than one person being evicted on Wednesday, as they haven't alloted themselves enough time to conduct two interviews


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 6, 2005)

maybe they've decided that after all those weeks cwaig has nothing worth listening to?


----------



## winterinmoscow (Aug 6, 2005)

Wide Eyed Angel said:
			
		

> maybe they've decided that after all those weeks cwaig has nothing worth listening to?



Seems odd that no-one's worked that out sooner


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 6, 2005)

Who to win poll now up and running.

I'm going for Kinga (critical support of course) but I know she's got about as much chance at winning as Mary (remember her?) has.  At the very least I would like to see her triumph over the heads of Craig and Makosi. Both of them are vile people. 

Just look at how Makosi tries to belittle Kinga.

And Craig right now being a spoilt little shit. As usual.

Whatever your inclinations, do not vote for either of these turds and encourage your friends/collegues/comrades to do likewise.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 6, 2005)

Jesus Christ, Craig is such a loon! 
I don't think I've ever observed someone with such a bad victim complex in my life.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 6, 2005)

Eugene or Anthony to win - although I'm pretty indifferent really - it should've been Science.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 6, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Prediction: Eugene will be odds on by the end of the day!  The most recent poll on DS gives him more than twice as many votes as Nice But Dim.
> 
> There's a good article in todays Grauniad.



Who exactly were they bullying?


----------



## winterinmoscow (Aug 6, 2005)

I would've liked Kemal to win


----------



## Fingers (Aug 6, 2005)

I really thikn that control fraeking little peicve of shit craig needs a good slap (though I can imagine he gts them pretty regularly on the outside)

About time Antnthee is losing his rag, long overdue


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 6, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Eugene or Anthony to win - although I'm pretty indifferent really - it should've been Science.



Yep --- it should have, but Eugene ???? Blurgh !   

Ant to win !


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 6, 2005)

Oh I dunno Mm - the people left are either just completely bland, or totally fucking vile. 
While Anthony's perfectly 'nice', I do get some small enjoyment out of Eugene's fantastically bad attempts at conversation (I thought that was a sterling job he did at the dinner table    ), so it's really neither here nor there to me anymore.

Science was the ONLY one of them all that I actually liked.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Aug 6, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> While Anthony's perfectly 'nice', I do get some small enjoyment out of Eugene's fantastically bad attempts at conversation (I thought that was a sterling job he did at the dinner table    ), so it's really neither here nor there to me anymore.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 6, 2005)

sheothebudworths said:
			
		

> Oh I dunno Mm -
> 
> Science was the ONLY one of them all that I actually liked.



Same here, it`s just that Ant`s less offensive than t`others !


----------



## crossfire (Aug 7, 2005)

Pfff, we all know Roberto should be there to win


----------



## smurkey (Aug 7, 2005)

I wanted Eugene to win this, but not anymore, stand up and be a man instead of crying like a little baby over the gayest things, ffs. 

EMBARRASSING


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 7, 2005)

Eugene you minge.

Craig is quite bearable/funny when acting normal.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 7, 2005)

smurkey said:
			
		

> I wanted Eugene to win this, but not anymore, stand up and be a man instead of crying like a little baby over the gayest things, ffs.
> 
> EMBARRASSING



Far be it from me to infringe on one's freedom of speech, but would you care to rephrase that?


----------



## Onslow (Aug 8, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Eugene you minge.
> 
> Craig is quite bearable/funny when acting normal.




He's never normal, hes a crackpot, a nutcase, hes just ghastly.

But its not his fault, i dont think he chooses to be this way, he doesn't know any different/better


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 8, 2005)

I predicted Eugene would be odds-on before the weekend was out, yet he's still only 5/4. I feel ashamed  

He WILL win, of course


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 8, 2005)

How funny was Makosi getting 'kidnapped'?

The first thing that made me giggle was Craig saying 'You're on a secret mission? You're ALWAYS on a secret mission'. I guess he's got fed up with her drama queen stuff.

The second thing that made me laugh out loud was Kinga's reaction on being told that if she took the packet of cigarettes, Makosi would stay kidnapped for a further 30 minutes. 

God it was funny, although eugene did let the side down a bit. Let's face it, if the situation was reversed, she'd have been stuffing her face with cakes.

A stroke of genius by Big Brother (and it couldn't have happened to a nicer housemate)


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 8, 2005)

What was Eugene crying about now? He is a bit of a baby.


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 8, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> What was Eugene crying about now? He is a bit of a baby.


I dont think he liked getting given the choice of either having tea and cakes with the rest of the group and Makosi staying kidnapped or freeing Makosi and forfeiting(sp?) the tea and cakes. To be fair it was quite a hard decision for him to make as I think he's a bit scared of Makosi, so didnt want to piss her off, but at the same time didnt want to piss the rest of the group off. Poor thing!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 8, 2005)

Stop slagging off Eugene!
I think he's really sweet. He was just trying so hard to be nice to everyone and do the right thing. He was obviously very uncomfortable being forced to make that decision. And for gods sake, the others had already stuffed themselves with beer and pizza and burgers. They could quite easily do without a few cakes. 

And by the way, how can anyone possibly prefer Craig over Eugene    
Craig has to be one of the most repulsive, irritating, creepy and pathetic individuals I've ever seen in my life. Get him out of that house NOW


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 8, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> I dont think he liked getting given the choice of either having tea and cakes with the rest of the group and Makosi staying kidnapped or freeing Makosi and forfeiting(sp?) the tea and cakes. To be fair it was quite a hard decision for him to make as I think he's a bit scared of Makosi, so didnt want to piss her off, but at the same time didnt want to piss the rest of the group off. Poor thing!!



Poor thing?  The other housemates, even Makosi, saw it for what it was - a bit of a joke.  Its just reached the stage where I just laugh at all the tears.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 8, 2005)

Eugene is a good person and just has his feelings close to the surface 
I like him and want him to win so    to all you eugene haters


----------



## easy g (Aug 8, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Eugene is a good person and just has his feelings close to the surface
> I like him and want him to win so    to all you eugene haters



I second that opinion.... 

as for Craig


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 8, 2005)

I don't hate him - I quite like him, just wish he would stop blubbing like a baby & get a bit of backbone.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 8, 2005)

easy g - i love that little cartoon.

Craig is really getting on my nerves........I really don't want him to win.

EUGENE TO WIN! Poor chap, stuck in there with all those people


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 8, 2005)

I like it when Craig's eyes look from side to side when he's bitching about someone.

That is all I like.

And I don't even like that.

I would rather live in a world of Eugenes than a world of any of the others.


----------



## maldwyn (Aug 8, 2005)

It‘s a real shame there has to be a winner...


----------



## easy g (Aug 8, 2005)

gobshite!!!


----------



## aqua (Aug 9, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I don't hate him - I quite like him, just wish he would stop blubbing like a baby & get a bit of backbone.



I think he's still shocked Derek went and not him, he was clerly shocked by it on Friday

I want Eugene to win, then I want him to join urban


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 9, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I like it when Craig's eyes look from side to side when he's bitching about someone.
> 
> That is all I like.
> 
> ...



LOL    
I agree 100%

Anyone notice Anfee's starting to drift into using casual racist remarks circa the rule of the gruesome 2some?

Did I imagine it or was he using anal metaphors (shitty, arsehole, etc) to insult Moloko and then saying to Craig that "there's only us 2 and Fuzzy who've been here since the begining"?

Eugene to win!


----------



## Onslow (Aug 9, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> LOL
> I agree 100%
> 
> Anyone notice Anfee's starting to drift into using casual racist remarks circa the rule of the gruesome 2some?
> ...



How is calling someone who is an asshole, an "asshole", racist?

Or how is calling someone with fuzzy hair, "fuzzy" racist?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 9, 2005)

*Eugene for Countdown!* 

(...according to someone on DS)


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 9, 2005)

Onslow said:
			
		

> How is calling someone who is an asshole, an "asshole", racist?



IMO it fall into almost a tradition int he BB house of using anal / shit metaphors to insult the darker skinned people in the house.  

Who could forget Saskia's outpouring of hatred towards Moloko "your breath smells like dog shit", "you're just shit", etc.

Of course people can and do insult each other using shitty anal related insults but it seems to me that the darker skinned people in the BB house have been on the receiving end of these insults more than the lighter skinned people. 

Last night Anfnee called Moloko an arsehole and said something about her being full of shit, the last time he used this kind of language was when he was bonding with maxwell and saskia.  Even when sexually harrassed by Carig he hasn't called Craig an arsehole (not that I've heard anyway)




			
				Onslow said:
			
		

> Or how is calling someone with fuzzy hair, "fuzzy" racist?



is that a serious question?


----------



## Onslow (Aug 9, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> is that a serious question?



Yes. I dont see what it has to do with race tbh....


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 9, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> IMO it fall into almost a tradition int he BB house of using anal / shit metaphors to insult the darker skinned people in the house.
> 
> Who could forget Saskia's outpouring of hatred towards Moloko "your breath smells like dog shit", "you're just shit", etc.
> 
> ...




Hmmmm, insults of all kinds seem to fly around that house and I'm sure I've heard pretty much everyone being called an arsehole at some point. And saying someone is full of shit is hardly racist either.

Plus, re the fuzzy hair comment - people often say that to me and I'm white, but just happen to have very thick, fuzzy hair. It's not a big deal.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 9, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> IMO it fall into almost a tradition int he BB house of using anal / shit metaphors to insult the darker skinned people in the house.
> 
> Who could forget Saskia's outpouring of hatred towards Moloko "your breath smells like dog shit", "you're just shit", etc.
> 
> ...



Tenuous, very tenuous.... creating erroneous racial tension does noone any favours, some people seem to love this racist witch hunt, picking up on the slightest innocent remark that extremely dubiously could be construed as something other than the harmless comment it was intended. This screaming RASCIST borders on the pathetic.


----------



## Onslow (Aug 9, 2005)

"Makosi i hate you because your black and of African origin" Would be a racist comment.

"Makosi your an asshole" Is just a general insult.

Its not hard to see the difference is it.


----------



## spiralx (Aug 9, 2005)

Anthony has called Craig an arsehole before.


----------



## DRINK? (Aug 9, 2005)

spiralx said:
			
		

> Anthony has called Craig an arsehole before.



Waits for cries relating to some kind of veiled homophobic insult ....


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Aug 9, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> *Eugene for Countdown!*


great plan


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 9, 2005)

Just had a speculative punt on Kinga to be evicted next at 3.55. Craig is still (just) in the lead I think, and is by far the most unpopular HM, but the votes are for the WINNER remember - while Craig still has an (admittedly demented) fanbase, Kinga has only the nihlist, "no-one deserves to win" types on her side (and why would they bother to vote?).
It could be a lot closer than we think on weds, but I stress again than Craig is still the fave to go.

Must. Stop. Betting. On. Big. Brother.


----------



## sparkling (Aug 9, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I would rather live in a world of Eugenes than a world of any of the others.




I wouldn't....Eugene reminds me too much of my husband...full of boring conversation although if you listen closely its not unintelligent...little social skills but generally a decent and kind human being....still bloody hard to be married to though.  


However I would like Eugene to win.


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 9, 2005)

Ok... I was obviously watching a different show last night, because as far as I could see nothing Anthony said had any racist conotations...he was just insulting her because she was being a knob. 
And lets be fair here..Makosi is full of shit, as is Craig etc etc


----------



## kea (Aug 9, 2005)

right, still haven't watched it   what's the deal, is this the final week? does that mean there's an eviction tomorrow? how are they dealing with the fact that there's still one extra housemate in the house - when's the additional eviction??


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 9, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> right, still haven't watched it   what's the deal, is this the final week? does that mean there's an eviction tomorrow? how are they dealing with the fact that there's still one extra housemate in the house - when's the additional eviction??



Yes, Friday is the final.  I think it'll have to be a double eviction on Wednesday, although nothing's been said. It'll probably be a 'shock' announcement   
So goodbye craig and Makosi. At bloody last.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Aug 9, 2005)

Eugene the chicken trying to get out of the glass doors has to be one of the funniest bits of this BB so far.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 9, 2005)

I thought it was interesting listening to Eugene talk about his amateur radio stuff last night. He clearly loves his hobby, he was enthustiastic and made it sound enjoyable and fun. It was the first time he's sounded happy in ages. He's obviously very knowledgeable about the subject.

Kinga killed his happy mood in seconds by asking 'Eugene can I put make-up on you?'.   

This lot are so self centred (apart from eugene) it's untrue.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 9, 2005)

*Nooooooooooooooooooo!!!*

Anthony is now the favourite! 

Well shall see if Eugene's _unique_ performance of Tainted Love wins him any additional support


----------



## scooter_uk (Aug 9, 2005)

I now remember who Eugene reminds me of.....

Christopher Eccleston in Shallow Grave    

I can imagine him going postal on Kinga if she'd kept winding him up

This last week is like that 5am feeling when the hangover starts to creep.....


----------



## exosculate (Aug 9, 2005)

Kinga pretending she was drunk - very very funny. She will be even more embarassed about that and has it seems has sealed her fate tomorrow night.

Still think Eugene has aspergers, and he is too boring I hope he doesn't win.

Makosi - I hate her

Has to be Anthony and Craig and Eugene in the last three.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 9, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Kinga pretending she was drunk - very very funny. She will be even more embarassed about that and has it seems has sealed her fate tomorrow



Craig at 1.75 now and Kinga at 2.5, so the odds are narrowing. It's not about how badly Kinga performs tho' - she's getting very few votes to win (less than 700 a day supposedly). It's all about getting votes for Craig - that's the only way to get rid of Kinga weds.

I'm quite pleased - he got a decent edit tonight, so it's going to be close tomorrow.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 9, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Craig at 1.75 now and Kinga at 2.5, so the odds are narrowing. It's not about how badly Kinga performs tho' - she's getting very few votes to win (less than 700 a day supposedly). It's all about getting votes for Craig - that's the only way to get rid of Kinga weds.
> 
> I'm quite pleased - he got a decent edit tonight, so it's going to be close tomorrow.




I think the bets safe, he had a great edit. He's actually the only one that makes me laugh now - still don't want him to win - but pray to the gods he beats the mentalist that is makosi.


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 9, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Just had a speculative punt on Kinga to be evicted next at 3.55. Craig is still (just) in the lead I think, and is by far the most unpopular HM, but the votes are for the WINNER remember - while Craig still has an (admittedly demented) fanbase, Kinga has only the nihlist, "no-one deserves to win" types on her side (and why would they bother to vote?).
> It could be a lot closer than we think on weds, but I stress again than Craig is still the fave to go.
> 
> Must. Stop. Betting. On. Big. Brother.



Hmmm AOL's polling must have hit statistical significance by now and Kinga is light years ahead of Craig.

BTW I genuinely like her, but whether she deserves to win is another matter.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 9, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Hmmm AOL's polling must have hit statistical significance by now and Kinga is light years ahead of Craig.
> 
> BTW I genuinely like her, but whether she deserves to win is another matter.



Nope, it should be fairly close - both are so unpopular that a few votes either way could swing it. Anyway, I'm just waiting for Craig's odds to rise to something a little more backable (he's on 1.66 now) and then I'll have a few quid on him too.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 9, 2005)

Makosi is sooooo arrogant! She must not win!   
Bet her colleagues are thrilled she's going back to 'her' cardiac care unit.

Makosi - if you hate your wig, don't bloody wear it! Nobody's making you!

Couldn't watch most of it tonight, Makosi drive me over my tolerance threshold.

EUGENE to win!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 9, 2005)

Craig *must* go on Wednesday night, else we cannot guarantee him a proper send-off! For all we know, come Friday, Davina may simply drag the winner out of the house, with the three runners-up leaving quietly, through the diary room


----------



## slowth (Aug 10, 2005)

scooter_uk said:
			
		

> I now remember who Eugene reminds me of.....



Looks like Mickey from League of Gentlemen to me with those gnashers


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 10, 2005)

Eugene was a prize cunt to Kinga tonight. As a result he can flush his cringing ass down the toilet pan.  

Makosi is a slice of megalomaniacal scum behind same toilet pan, so that's her seen to...

Craig is just a self-regarding twat...

Anfernaaaay has gone up in my estimation but still has the ability to be an ignorant twuntock at regular inervals...

*KINGA TO WIN*


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 10, 2005)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> Did I imagine it or was he using anal metaphors (shitty, arsehole, etc) to insult Moloko and then saying to Craig that *"there's only us 2 and Fuzzy who've been here since the begining"*?



I think you did imagine it.

I recall the conversation and I am 99% sure he referred to her by her proper name.


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 10, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> I thought it was interesting listening to Eugene talk about his amateur radio stuff last night. He clearly loves his hobby, he was enthustiastic and made it sound enjoyable and fun. It was the first time he's sounded happy in ages. He's obviously very knowledgeable about the subject.
> 
> Kinga killed his happy mood in seconds by asking 'Eugene can I put make-up on you?'.
> 
> This lot are so self centred (apart from eugene) it's untrue.


That annoyed me a treat! Kinga could have at least feigned a bit of interest whilst eugene was talking, instead of sitting there with her arms crossed and her face like thunder. So rude!!! It amazes me how this lot managed to get so far in life with manners like that!!! [/mum mode]


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 10, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> That annoyed me a treat! Kinga could have at least feigned a bit of interest whilst eugene was talking, instead of sitting there with her arms crossed and her face like thunder. So rude!!! It amazes me how this lot managed to get so far in life with manners like that!!! [/mum mode]


I'm a great advocate of reasoned and in-depth discussion, but this was not that. Eugene was being plain boring - rather than talking _to_ Kinga he was talking _at_ her - and unlike, say, Orlaith, Kinga's certainly no mollusc upstairs.

And then for Eugene to have the nerve to call her an idiot when she was just being a bit frisky later on...life's too short man.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 10, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I'm a great advocate of reasoned and in-depth discussion, but this was not that. Eugene was being plain boring - rather than talking _to_ Kinga he was talking _at_ her - and unlike, say, Orlaith, Kinga's certainly no mollusc upstairs.
> 
> And then for Eugene to have the nerve to call her an idiot when she was just being a bit frisky later on...life's too short man.



Come on though - Kinga _was_  being an idiot. I could hardly bear to watch her, she was being so unbelievably irritating. It was like being with an annoying, brat-like 5 year old, desperate for attention when all you want is some peace. It take alot to make me angry, I'm probably even more placid than Eugene, but for gods sake, if I'd been in that house last night with Kinga, I think I'd have killed her. Or at the very least, thrown that glass of non alchoholic wine over her head.


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 10, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Come on though - Kinga _was_  being an idiot. I could hardly bear to watch her, she was being so unbelievably irritating. It was like being with an annoying, brat-like 5 year old, desperate for attention when all you want is some peace. It take alot to make me angry, I'm probably even more placid than Eugene, but for gods sake, if I'd been in that house last night with Kinga, I think I'd have killed her. Or at the very least, thrown that glass of non alchoholic wine over her head.


Thats what I thought. 
It was blatantly obvious the rest of the housemates just wanted to have a quiet sit down, and Kinga was having none of it - she was "drunk" and looking for some attention, anybody with half a brain (that rules Kinga out!) would have realised that.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 10, 2005)

*oddsflash*

Kinga 2.04, Craig 1.97 on Betfair - the odds have narrowed and it's now too close to call for the 11th eviction. I've just laid off on Craig (eeugh!), as should anyone who had money on Kinga at odds of 2.4 or over.

Jackaknackanory!


----------



## mack (Aug 10, 2005)

*Twists?*

Just monging on the pb boards and spotted this for any of you betting!

BB twist bitch
*looks down*
seems there may be a 'cash prize' twist as other have suggested below. Dunno what is will be personally but toot_sweet's version sounds plausible. That would give producers the chance to get rid of a random housemate they don't want to win (Eugene anyone?) However they're saying it won't affect the eviction, so that'd still be Craig going unless Kinga closes the gap. It's all up in the air at the mo but I'd hold off betting til it's clearer!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 10, 2005)

There is a rumour circulating the world's BB forums that tonight Davina will announce the wrong housemate's name and that the real evictee will be smuggled out via the diary room. There will be an audience tonight, and, as it would be pointless having one if the above were true, I think we can safely discount it. No quiet exit for Craig


----------



## BlueAlex (Aug 10, 2005)

There's also another rumour that says a housemate will be called into the diary room tonight and be offered £50 k to leave the house immediately


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2005)

All these rumours are just bollocks


----------



## BlueAlex (Aug 10, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> All these rumours are just bollocks



Not ALL of them, no. There's going to be a 'surprise' re tonight's eviction show.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 10, 2005)

BlueAlex said:
			
		

> Not ALL of them, no. There's going to be a 'surprise' re tonight's eviction show.



well, isn't that just going to be that 2 housemates will be evicted and not just one. How else will they get them down to the 'final 3'.....


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 10, 2005)

BlueAlex said:
			
		

> Not ALL of them, no. There's going to be a 'surprise' re tonight's eviction show.



That was never a rumour - I meant the last two involving cash.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 10, 2005)

There will be a twist, tonite, Dermot just confirmed it on BBLB. Right now I'm not entirely put off the rumour of a housemate being bribed to walk


----------



## kea (Aug 10, 2005)

yeah apart from the fact that it'd blatantly be targetted at eugene in an attempt to push moloko up the bloody rankings 
if he went it'd be ant'nee, moloko and either kinga/craig in the final 3. whereas if he stays in he'll hopefully push moloko into third place ...

oh god i'm talking about it again ... ah well only a few more days to go, i can't get that sucked into it!

(i'm working late tonite, can someone post if anything happens on bblb please??)


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 10, 2005)

Hiya! Been away for a few days an just watching BBLB an it looks like someone is out tonight...is this true and if so will there be an audience there to boo the evictee?


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 10, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Hiya! Been away for a few days an just watching BBLB an it looks like someone is out tonight...is this true and if so will there be an audience there to boo the evictee?



If it's Craig, I hope not. I'd prefer him to be evicted clutching a black bin-bag into a vista of utter indifference, TBH.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Aug 10, 2005)

yes.. davina has just shhusshhed them..


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Aug 10, 2005)

woo - hoooooo


----------



## Random One (Aug 10, 2005)

aww Eugene got left out of the goodbye hugs


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 10, 2005)

OMG, poor Craig has hardly had time to put his shoes on!   

I'm slightly worried that this means Makosui is more popular than I'd bargained for.

Looking forward to his interview later though!


----------



## zenie (Aug 10, 2005)

Poor Craig   

Ant'nee has to win he is the only one who deserves to win


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 10, 2005)

So whats tonights catch going to be?


----------



## rghthrerightnow (Aug 10, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> Ant'nee has to win he is the only one who deserves to win


what for foot rubbing services???!


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 10, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> So whats tonights catch going to be?



Something to do with the prize money


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 10, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Something to do with the prize money



Maybe the remaining HMs get offered 20/30/40 grand from the final total if they walk tonight or risk staying in and winning nothing if they're not last out. Didn't Davina suggest a possibility that Craig might not be the 1 getting evicted after all tonight.
 We shall see. I just hope Craigs not allowed back in.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 10, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> Didn't Davina suggest a possibility that Craig might not be the 1 getting evicted after all tonight.
> We shall see. I just hope Craigs not allowed back in.



Betfair have paid out already, so I doubt it.

Anyway, after all that I won the princely sum of... £6.30!  

Never mind, I'm drinking a nice bottle of wine (cheers Craig). Tara you mentalist...


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 10, 2005)

OMG, _Eugene!_ I was so sure he'd turn down the money!


----------



## mk12 (Aug 10, 2005)

I don't think he'll win now. People won't vote for him, because he doesn't "need" or "deserve" the other £50,000. 

And Makosi would _not_ have rejected that £50,000.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 10, 2005)

No, you dick!!!! 

If you'd have said "no" you'd have become dead-cert!


----------



## miss direct (Aug 10, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> OMG, _Eugene!_ I was so sure he'd turn down the money!



I thought he would too!

I'm glad he took it..he may have been thinking of all the radios he can buy.

I hope he wins as well!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 10, 2005)

Anthony loses £50K and his bestfriend in the same night, then


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 10, 2005)

mattkidd12 said:
			
		

> I don't think he'll win now. People won't vote for him, because he doesn't "need" or "deserve" the other £50,000.
> 
> And Makosi would _not_ have rejected that £50,000.



Makosi is so convinced she will be the winner though, that maybe she reckons she wouldn't have needed that £50,000 b'cos it would have been going to her in the end anyway. I wish she'd been evicted tonight. Can't stand her smugness.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 10, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> OMG, _Eugene!_ I was so sure he'd turn down the money!




Na - they all would have taken it.

I would.


----------



## easy g (Aug 10, 2005)

I hope he still wins as well...

If I were the sort of person who voted for this sort of thing I will...erm I mean would still vote for him


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 10, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Na - they all would have taken it.
> 
> I would.



I wouldn't - too scared it would have been a trick and I'd be evicted straight away without the money!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 10, 2005)

easy g said:
			
		

> I hope he still wins as well...
> 
> If I were the sort of person who voted for this sort of thing I will...erm I mean would still vote for him




i say 50k for anthony - makosi gets nada

its all good


----------



## exosculate (Aug 10, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> I wouldn't - too scared it would have been a trick and I'd be evicted straight away without the money!




50k is worth eviction


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 10, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> 50k is worth eviction



Not if it was a trick and you didn't get the money! 

It would have been easier to be evicted & not had to face the others.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 10, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> No, you dick!!!!
> 
> If you'd have said "no" you'd have become dead-cert!



Arf!

You know, it's my contention that Eugene is - underneath all the awkward geekiness - quite an intolerant, selfish individual. Witness his behaviour towards Kinga in the last few days, his plotting against Science and his status as Derek's little helper while he was in the house.

I honestly can't understand his appeal - he's done very little and doesn't even have any redeeming 'niceness' about him imho.

*stands back and prepares for a kicking*


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 10, 2005)

Anthony... 1/3 Eugene... 2/1


----------



## pagan (Aug 10, 2005)

Don't worry - Betfair (ie punters) have been wrong for 4 out of last 5 weeks.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 11, 2005)

No point in watching the live feed tonight, switched on a few moments ago and it was just Anthony sitting there on his own picking his nose and looking glum


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 11, 2005)

I wouldn't have taken the money, mainly cos I would easily win BB but also cos a) I would think it was a trick and b) £20,000 is a lot of money still and that is the arrangement I would have made with the winner who would have got (as far as I would have known at the time) an extra £50,000 so they would still have made an extra £30,000


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2005)

*betting update*

After Eugene's exploits tonight he's drifted out to 2.8 on Betfair to win. I'm in big - a few gulity tears and a listless Ant'knee without his pal should even things up nicely before friday. It might be a tight squeeze, but it'll happen. Believe.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 11, 2005)

Makosi - LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE!!!!

She sooooo would have taken the money.

Go EUGENE!!


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 11, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> Makosi - LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE!!!!
> 
> She sooooo would have taken the money.
> 
> Go EUGENE!!


yes! all the above........ yes


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 11, 2005)

If she wins I don't know what I'll do.

At this stage, I'm happy for ANYONE to win apart from her, although obviously, I would prefer Eugene.

Engineers are cool


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 11, 2005)

Do you know what really annoyed me tonight? When they were all in the lounge and BB asked that a housemate come to the Diary Room, she was all 'Do you guys want me to go?', like she was doing them a favour and didn't really want to go. EVERY TIME there's been a request to go, she's always lead a mad dash to the diary room. 

She gets right on my tits she does with her fakeness   

I was thrilled Eugene took the money, couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke. He deserves that in compensation for being stuck in there with some really horrible people


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 11, 2005)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> If she wins I don't know what I'll do.
> 
> At this stage, I'm happy for ANYONE to win apart from her, although obviously, I would prefer Eugene.
> *
> Engineers are cool*



engineers _arent _cool, no matter which way you look at it, on the other hand.......eugene IS  cool, just for being the most loveable gimp that ever lived and breathed, god bless 'im........eugene for king!


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm pleased he took the money and it hasn't stopped me wanting him to win in the slightest


----------



## chegrimandi (Aug 11, 2005)

I well would have taken that money. They all would.

and Craig hahahahahahahahahahahaha - SUCK IT YOU CUNT


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 11, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> I'm pleased he took the money and it hasn't stopped me wanting him to win in the slightest



It's made me want him to win even more.  

Imagine the looks on their faces if he got the other 50 grand!  Hee hee!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 11, 2005)

Thankfully the odds have almost restored themselves. The bookies are still offerring 8/13 on Nice But Dim with Euege at 6/5, but on Betfair there's very little difference. Poll on DS suggests Eugene has gained support, not lost any


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 11, 2005)

maybe Kamal was right about Makosi:

Makosi is really an actress


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Thankfully the odds have almost restored themselves. The bookies are still offerring 8/13 on Nice But Dim with Euege at 6/5, but on Betfair there's very little difference. Poll on DS suggests Eugene has gained support, not lost any



<hasn't got a clue what any of that means>


----------



## Doctor Ted (Aug 11, 2005)

Go Eugene. Really thought he wasn't going to take the money. Bloody glad he did!

As for Makcrazeefrogee saying she wouldn't have done that...yeah, right. Had to play Adam and the Ants to calm me down after hearing that comment. Grrr.


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 11, 2005)

alice band said:
			
		

> maybe Kamal was right about Makosi:
> 
> Makosi is really an actress


She looks fucking awful on that photo   
Everytime they choose a photo of that poor girl, I swear they just choose the crap ones, dont get me wrong I dislike the girl but shes pretty so why do they always use the awful photos!?!?!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 11, 2005)

£600 for eleven weeks work?  I hear Corrie are interested in contracting her syrup, however, as a new comedy partner for Sean


----------



## Miss Potter (Aug 11, 2005)

apparently the £600 was for the audition tape...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Thankfully the odds have almost restored themselves. The bookies are still offerring 8/13 on Nice But Dim with Euege at 6/5, but on Betfair there's very little difference. Poll on DS suggests Eugene has gained support, not lost any



Indeed they have, so it's time for a *betting update*

Anyone who got on Eugene last night at 2.4 or more, lay off on Ant'knee NOW - bet 1.5 times your stake on Eugene, you can't lose.

I'm £271 up whoever wins now (unless it's Moloko, which won't happen).


----------



## chegrimandi (Aug 11, 2005)

bye bye craigy


----------



## Allan (Aug 11, 2005)

I think Makosi is sweetly pretty, and just what a real girlie should be. Speaking as a feminist myself, I can safely say this: that Makosi is a wonderful woman, and I want to protect her.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 11, 2005)

Eugene's still a plonker, but he did the right thing taking the cash - who else there wouldn't have?

I swear that was some molar-grinding, hatred-shielding fake smile on Moloko's face when he came back in, though.

*BWAHAHAHAHHHHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!*


----------



## silentNate (Aug 11, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> It's made me want him to win even more.
> 
> Imagine the looks on their faces if he got the other 50 grand!  Hee hee!


 Especially as they have assumed he is out of the running


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 11, 2005)

Allan said:
			
		

> I think Makosi is sweetly pretty, and just what a real girlie should be. Speaking as a feminist myself, I can safely say this: that Makosi is a wonderful woman, and I want to protect her.



I recognise the paraphrase. The difference is Felicity Kendall used a hoe... 

*Line crossed*


----------



## kea (Aug 11, 2005)

right, i've got sucked back into this now simply from the pure clean and honest desire to shaft makosi as much as possible. i fucking hate her.

anyway, i voted for eugene after last nite's show. i'm glad he took the money. i hope he wins the rest too on friday!!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 11, 2005)

And...

Eugene is favourite, once more!


----------



## Jayshat (Aug 11, 2005)

Eugene for king???!

Eugene is the most boring f****r ever, and not at all interesting or funny. Kinga is the only thing to have made him interesting at all. And he showed his nasty streak when he called kinga a bitch and an idiot. So much for his moral streak taking the money aswell.

He is a cunning, boring, uninteresting and has a little nasty streak. Who would be friends with him outside the house?

I don't think he has Asperger's btw after watching him all this time, he is just socially disastrous!

Antnee to win, he has a much kinder heart (even if he did like Maxwell and showed piss-poor judgement)

Me-kosi the actress, out next!!


----------



## Belushi (Aug 11, 2005)

According to the front page of todays Sun Makosi is an actress rather than a nurse.

I want Kinga to win as she's so completely undeserving.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 11, 2005)

Eugene now 1/2 dead cert! 

Why oh why didn't I stick a tenner on him, last night, when he was 3/1?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 11, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Eugene now 1/2 dead cert!
> 
> Why oh why didn't I stick a tenner on him, last night, when he was 3/1?




Amazing - I hope he wins - infact as long as Makosi doesn't win I am happy.


----------



## silentNate (Aug 11, 2005)

I so hope Eugene taking the money hasn't left the door open for Antneee to win, spoiled brat has done nothing but bully Craig (the bunny boiler) and sit on his fat arse while everyone-else cooks and cleans 
Don't know why people like Makosi, aside from being trapped in the cage she has done little of interest in weeks


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 11, 2005)

I can't be sure, as I don't have access to E4 right now, but apparently she's taking her mangled weave out


----------



## Onslow (Aug 11, 2005)

Eugene is not as innocent and naive as he would like people to think imo! he also seems false, like last night,why did he have to make up some softass excuse for taking the money like " oh it would be nice for two of us to share the money" instead of just sayin the truth, which probably is 50k would come in bloody handy, of course im going to take it!


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 11, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> According to the front page of todays Sun Makosi is an actress rather than a nurse.



Yes.

But according to the front page of _yesterday's_ Sun, there's a planetary alignment in the shape of Victor Meldrew's face.


----------



## mack (Aug 11, 2005)

Makosi sans wig!


----------



## Belushi (Aug 11, 2005)

Doesnt look so good


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 11, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Craig (the bunny boiler)



 Craig got presented with a soft toy rabbit and a saucepan (plus a box of tissues) by the Chris Moyles breakfast show at his press conference last night


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 11, 2005)

Of course the firm Makosi's signed up with are denying it, claiming the invoice the Scum has produced refers to some other work they did for Endemol. But I'm sure the truth will out.

Btw did anyone see Andi Peters on BBLB tuther day? My word, someone HAS been working out!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 11, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Eugene now 1/2 dead cert!
> 
> Why oh why didn't I stick a tenner on him, last night, when he was 3/1?



Tsk! I did tell everyone to get on Eugene last night, not my fault if you lot don't listen.   

Current odds are still very good for betting, but you'd need the best part of a grand to get a decent return (a few hundred) I'm afraid. If I hadn't already got my money on I'd back Ant'knee now, then go for Eugene later - there's life in this one yet.

Ant'knee 2.25 (!)
Eugene 1.75


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 11, 2005)

Eugene's still got it in the bag.

Will be interesting to see if todays revelations sans Makosi will effect the distribution of vote patterns.

Wow, my thousandth post, on Big B, and with a touch of pop psephology too!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2005)

Makosi did an audition for a trail for an Endemol programme on E4 and that's what the invoice is for - nothing fishy about it I'm afraid.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 11, 2005)

OOO! Looks like Anthony's odds might be going down!!


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 11, 2005)

How fucking stupid is Anthony?!?!?!


----------



## harpo (Aug 11, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> How fucking stupid is Anthony?!?!?!


Cute tho.  Sorry....but he is.

I really don't know who'll win.  I suspect Anthony but he's no Nadia.  I can't bring myself to warm to Eugene, Kinga is subnormal and Makosi, well, ..


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 11, 2005)

I really want to Kinga to win she really does try to be sweet to the others in the house and she is does'nt take herself too seriously - but it's not going to happen  
. Eugene has already got half the cash, so I reckon it's only right Anthony wins tommorrow


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 11, 2005)

Almost heard the Penny Drop in the Diary room just then.

He Didn't know?.........


Ahh, I'd have taken it then.


----------



## jasoon (Aug 11, 2005)

God, I so hope that the final twist is that there was no money for anyone to win, and I so hope its the last ever one, fucking hell its painful


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 11, 2005)

Kinga to win !!!!   

She's the most genuine in the house by a long shot !!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 12, 2005)

*betting update*

Ant'knee 3.25!!!!
Eugene 1.45

For a two-horse race these are joke odds. I've just got on Ant again - big - and I'll stick some more on Eugene in the morning when his odds have risen a bit to even things out.

Seriously folks, this is money for jam.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 12, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> *betting update*
> 
> Ant'knee 3.25!!!!
> Eugene 1.45
> ...



No, I think that's it, now. The HMs will be asleep until dinnertime and spend the afternoon lazing in the garden. The first opportunity for anything to happen would be BBLB, only a few hours before the lines close. Can't see it happening


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 12, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> No, I think that's it, now. The HMs will be asleep until dinnertime and spend the afternoon lazing in the garden. The first opportunity for anything to happen would be BBLB, only a few hours before the lines close. Can't see it happening



It's not event-driven tbh - people back and lay, back and lay: the nature of the Betfair beast is that the odds will ebb and flow. I'm not anticipating a huge swing back to Ant'knee, just a gentle creep of Eugene's odds back to - say - 1.8, enabling me to get maximum value for my cash. The idea is to squeeze another few hundred quid's profit onto both A+E - a delicate balancing act, but not a hard one. Hopefully!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 12, 2005)

Watching the repeat of BBLB just now, the one advantage of Craig not being booted out earlier, is he only gets two appearances


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

EUGENE OR MAKOSI TO WIN!

Eugene cos he's the nicest of the bunch and it would royally piss them all of if he got all the cash.

But I would seriously suggest that Makosi *SHOULD WIN * cos she has *MADE* the programme. 

She's a nasty cow, but why does someone nice have to win the money?


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> EUGENE OR MAKOSI TO WIN!
> 
> Eugene cos he's the nicest of the bunch and it would royally piss them all of if he got all the cash.
> 
> ...


This is true I suppose, but the look on her face would be unbearable if she won, which is why I dont want her to.


----------



## aqua (Aug 12, 2005)

I just think Eugene is lovely  when he said last night all he wanted was for people to like him - awwww

Can we get him to sign up on here please?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> EUGENE OR MAKOSI TO WIN!
> 
> Eugene cos he's the nicest of the bunch and it would royally piss them all of if he got all the cash.


Naaaaaaaaaah, I'm not buying it. Eugene isn't particularly nice (he's been pretty snappy with Kinga on several occasions), he's just worried that he's soiled his butter-wouldn't-melt-in-his-golden-mouth image by taking the money. (Incidentally, I don't blame him for one second.)

IMO Kinga is the only remotely genuine or decent housemate. She may be rather draining at times but I find her general vivacity rather endearing and believe it to be masking massive insecurity. In any case, witness how she's been there for (generally ungrateful) Eugene in his 'long dark night'...and how she referred to Makosi as 'the only girl in the house' when talking to her, revealing that she possibly doesn't see herself in the running to win at all.

Kinga to win - end of.




			
				Urban cheek said:
			
		

> But I would seriously suggest that Makosi *SHOULD WIN * cos she has *MADE* the programme.
> 
> She's a nasty cow, but why does someone nice have to win the money?


Because she's a selfish, self-obsessed, self-absorbed, megalomaniacal, superiority complex-ridden daddy's little bitch princess-cum-wart on the arsehole of humanity who takes it for granted that she's going to win...and therefore deserves an almighty, blanket-humiliating, self esteem-busting kick in the teeth come this evening.  

Let's hope she gets it, eh folks?  

BTW, she's supposed to be 'butifull'. Is the Crazy Frog 'butifull'...?


----------



## Sunspots (Aug 12, 2005)

Haven't been following it, but does BB finally finish tonight?   

_<crosses fingers>_


----------



## easy g (Aug 12, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> I just think Eugene is lovely  when he said last night all he wanted was for people to like him - awwww



yep...lovely bloke


----------



## easy g (Aug 12, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> IMO Kinga is the only remotely genuine or decent housemate.



  I think she's a wannabe manipulator but she's not clever(?) enough to pull it off


----------



## silentNate (Aug 12, 2005)

I think it will reflect _very_ badly on the original housemates if Eugene or Kinga win, but bloody hell even after taking the £50,000 Eugene looks like winning it 
Heres hoping Anthoneee comes fourth


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 12, 2005)

I want Makosi to win

She's not going to tho, is she


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 12, 2005)

aqua said:
			
		

> I just think Eugene is lovely  when he said last night all he wanted was for people to like him - awwww



i know, his humility actually makes me want to cry!   he is so lovely and i think his winning would restore my faith in human-kind (well, alomost).

shit! that reminds me - must vote!


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 12, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Because she's a selfish, self-obsessed, self-absorbed, megalomaniacal, superiority complex-ridden daddy's little bitch princess-cum-wart on the arsehole of humanity who takes it for granted that she's going to win...and therefore deserves an almighty, blanket-humiliating, self esteem-busting kick in the teeth come this evening.
> 
> Let's hope she gets it, eh folks?
> 
> BTW, she's supposed to be 'butifull'. Is the Crazy Frog 'butifull'...?



    ------ but, do you LIKE her ?


----------



## Structaural (Aug 12, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> Eugene for king???!
> 
> Eugene is the most boring f****r ever, and not at all interesting or funny. Kinga is the only thing to have made him interesting at all. And he showed his nasty streak when he called kinga a bitch and an idiot. So much for his moral streak taking the money aswell.
> 
> ...



I agree, Eugene's humility is as much a mask/facade as Makosi's arrogance. 

Can't wait to see it slip when she's voted out.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 12, 2005)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> ------ but, do you LIKE her ?


Funny thing is, I did - once...


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 12, 2005)

Jayshat said:
			
		

> Eugene is the most boring f****r ever, and not at all interesting or funny. Kinga is the only thing to have made him interesting at all. And he showed his nasty streak when he called kinga a bitch and an idiot. So much for his moral streak taking the money aswell.
> 
> He is a cunning, boring, uninteresting and has a little nasty streak. Who would be friends with him outside the house?
> 
> I don't think he has Asperger's btw after watching him all this time, he is just socially disastrous!



Word.   

Word, word, word, word and word.


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 12, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I agree, Eugene's humility is as much a mask/facade as Makosi's arrogance.



oh my god! you are so wrong! how can someone misjudge another person so completely and utterly?! wierd!


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> oh my god! you are so wrong! how can someone misjudge another person so completely and utterly?! wierd!


What she said.


----------



## Structaural (Aug 12, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> oh my god! you are so wrong! how can someone misjudge another person so completely and utterly?! wierd!



How can someone fall for it so completely  , ever hear the phrase 'false modesty' or the concept 'poor baby' ?


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 12, 2005)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I want Makosi to win
> 
> She's not going to tho, is she



I hope not erererer HATE HER   

so is this the last ever BB? had it ran it time ?

I think so


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 12, 2005)

silentNate said:
			
		

> Heres hoping Anthoneee comes fourth


That's _fourth_ rather than _forth_, I hope Nate...  


This is how I want it to turn out:

4. Makosi - out, bitch, out   

3. Eugene - ay unfonde farewell, ye boring streak o' piss   

2. Anfernaaaaay - thick as two pigs' shit but unfailingly honest and therefore rather harmless   

1. Kinga


----------



## easy g (Aug 12, 2005)

dolly's gal said:
			
		

> i know, his humility actually makes me want to cry!   he is so lovely and i think his winning would restore my faith in human-kind (well, alomost).
> 
> shit! that reminds me - must vote!



yep....


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 12, 2005)

yes cheering Minga to win


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> How can someone fall for it so completely  , ever hear the phrase 'false modesty' or the concept 'poor baby' ?


He's not that good an actor


----------



## Onslow (Aug 12, 2005)

I can see right through that Eugene.
Hes a bad apple.


----------



## pennimania (Aug 12, 2005)

LilJen said:
			
		

> I want Makosi to win
> 
> She's not going to tho, is she




Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!  

and I usually respect your opinions!!!!!!   

Eugene to win - or indeed anyone except Mekosi.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 12, 2005)

pennimania said:
			
		

> Jen!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and I usually respect your opinions!!!!!!
> 
> Eugene to win - or indeed anyone except Mekosi.


Yeah, but Eugene didnt join at the beginning and Antony is toooooo short

LilJen
[shortist]


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2005)

Get makosi out NOW!!!!!


----------



## Structaural (Aug 12, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> He's not that good an actor



it's not acting, it's what he does. He gets attention through self-deprecating but underneath he seems a selfish, mildly spiteful, dullard.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 12, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Get makosi out NOW!!!!!


No, you'll have to wait til tonight


----------



## nightqueen (Aug 12, 2005)

Kinga to win. The rest are at risk of their heads exploding on them.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2005)

LilJen said:
			
		

> No, you'll have to wait til tonight


----------



## Yokohama (Aug 12, 2005)

Rumour has it that Makosi has been removed from the house - anyone know anything more??


----------



## kea (Aug 12, 2005)

nowt on DS - you got a link for that rumour?


----------



## Bonfirelight (Aug 12, 2005)

Yokohama said:
			
		

> Rumour has it that Makosi has been removed from the house - anyone know anything more??


   what, on exosculates say so?


----------



## Yokohama (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry that was a wind up by someone by email, NOT TRUE


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2005)

Bonfirelight said:
			
		

> what, on exosculates say so?




Well I new I argued my point well................


----------



## exosculate (Aug 12, 2005)

Yokohama said:
			
		

> Sorry that was a wind up by someone by email, NOT TRUE




Damn


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> it's not acting, it's what he does. He gets attention through self-deprecating but underneath he seems a selfish, mildly spiteful, dullard.


Yeah, because someone with such a lack of social skills couldn't possibly have low self esteem could he?


----------



## Bedgewick3 (Aug 12, 2005)

I thought the conversation between Kinga and Eugene when she tried to cheer him up was quite touching:

"I may be very young and not the brightest here but I want to help you".

She didn't say anything of much use but at least she was trying to help and  Eugene appreciated it.  They remind me a bit of Janet and RoLAND in Grange Hill.


Piece by Julie Burchill in Part 2 of the Times today.  Pro Big Brother and anti the ghastly Makosi.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 12, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Yeah, because someone with such a lack of social skills couldn't possibly have low self esteem could he?



Alternatively he could just be a twat with a lack of social skills irrespective of whether he's got low self esteem.

Sorry, but I do get a bit annoyed with the idea that someone's potential health or 'low self esteem' somehow implies that they can't be a twat as well...

There was actually a sketch on Friends about this last night on E4 - Rachel was out on a date with a really dull, fucked up guy and she was perky until he said 'Don't think that underneath the face and dullness there's a humourous, lovely human waiting to get out'



> They remind me a bit of Janet and RoLAND in Grange Hill.



PMSL.

Sorry, but that reads as so patronising it's almost painfully funny...like the RoLAND as well


----------



## Structaural (Aug 12, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Yeah, because someone with such a lack of social skills couldn't possibly have low self esteem could he?




well of course he has, that's what it stems from (as does arrogance), it still has little to do with his character though, which is what I'm talking about. And it still stems from self-obsession - which is what he has - why else would he drone on and on and on and on having lost his audience?

Are you forgetting which programme he's on?


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Alternatively he could just be a twat with a lack of social skills irrespective of whether he's got low self esteem.
> 
> Sorry, but I do get a bit annoyed with the idea that someone's potential health or 'low self esteem' somehow implies that they can't be a twat as well...




I didn't say he couldn't be a twat - show me where I said that? I said IMO his self deprecating is genuine and stems from low self esteem.


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> well of course he has, that's what it stems from (as does arrogance), it still has little to do with his character though, which is what I'm talking about. And it still stems from self-obsession - which is what he has - why else would he drone on and on and on and on having lost his audience?
> 
> Are you forgetting which programme he's on?



Low self esteem has little to do with your character? Are you for real?


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 12, 2005)

And my point was about the larger issues that your comment aludes to - that because someone has low self esteem or other 'issue' they behave like a twat and that by implication if you remove that 'issue' they'll be a nice person.


----------



## Jenerys (Aug 12, 2005)

Bedgewick3 said:
			
		

> Piece by Julie Burchill in Part 2 of the Times today.  Pro Big Brother and anti the ghastly Makosi.


She's soooo wrong about Makosi

So the girl lied a little


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> And my point was about the larger issues that your comment aludes to - that because someone has low self esteem or other 'issue' they behave like a twat and that by implication if you remove that 'issue' they'll be a nice person.


Are you reading a different post to me?   
I haven't made any wider implications. I've said that I think IN THIS CASE his behaviours are for real becasue he has low self esteem. I've said it in response to people suggesting that he's faking it. I've also never said that I think if he didn't have such low self esteem he'd be a nicer person. In fact I've never said he's either nice or nasty.
Are you just being picky?


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, it's Friday afternoon and playing around on Urban is saving me having to deal with a REALLY big problem at work... Sorry.


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's Friday afternoon and playing around on Urban is saving me having to deal with a REALLY big problem at work... Sorry.


s'ok  
We can have full on fisticuffs if you want


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Aug 12, 2005)

What a shitter not to win now, no BBLB, minimum talk time to Davina and four of you vieing for the News of The world.


----------



## kyser_soze (Aug 12, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> s'ok
> We can have full on fisticuffs if you want


----------



## dozzer (Aug 12, 2005)

I think Eugene's either genuine or an incredibly good actor. 

I think I want him to win now.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 12, 2005)

Well, despite what I said last night, the gap is closing between Eugene and Nice But Dim, though I still can't see Eugene making evens. It may well come down to Kinga and Makosi fans, panic voting, once their chosen ones are voted out, respectively. I expect most of Kinga's fans to go for Anthony, though I think the majority of Makosi's will go for Eugene


----------



## kea (Aug 12, 2005)

isn't there an eviction coming up in about half an hour? 
can anyone remember what the timetable for the evening is?
there's still one extra person in there, how are they going to fit in 4 evictions!


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

http://www.channel4.com/listings/C4/index.jsp


No, it seems to all be beginning at 8.30pm. Two one hour shows. Can I stand it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2005)

There's a show at 20.30 and a show at 22.00. Streaming is also going out on E4 from 21.30 until they repeat the evictions at 23.00.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 12, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Well, despite what I said last night, the gap is closing between Eugene and Nice But Dim, though I still can't see Eugene making evens. It may well come down to Kinga and Makosi fans, panic voting, once their chosen ones are voted out, respectively. I expect most of Kinga's fans to go for Anthony, though I think the majority of Makosi's will go for Eugene



Told you so!   

*final betting update*

Got on Eugene at 1.85 - I think they'll level or even switch tonight, but I've got to go to work, so had to level out now.

All is *very* rosy if Eugene, Ant or Kinga come through now.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 12, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> isn't there an eviction coming up in about half an hour?
> can anyone remember what the timetable for the evening is?
> there's still one extra person in there, how are they going to fit in 4 evictions!



BBLB is on at half seven, though I can't see there being any eviction on that.

The first Davina show is on at half eight and lasts an hour. I expect that will consist of half an hour of highlights and hype, Makosi's eviction and then an interview.

The second show is at ten. I expect that will consist of about ten minutes of highlights (from the previous hour) Makosi's eviction, then the interview. The runner-up to be evicted with about forty minutes to go, a quick interview, then bring the winner out.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 12, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> There's a show at 20.30 and a show at 22.00. Streaming is also going out on E4 from 21.30 until they repeat the evictions at 23.00.



Streaming?   Soz am a bit thick today


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 12, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Streaming?   Soz am a bit thick today



You can watch it online


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

I really don't want makosi to be in the final three. Smug bitch


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2005)

trashpony said:
			
		

> Streaming?   Soz am a bit thick today



A live feed of the goings on in the house


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 12, 2005)

All of the key online polls are showing a lead of around three points for Eugene, with the exception of MSN, giving Anthony a six point lead.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> All of the key online polls are showing a lead of around three points for Eugene, with the exception of MSN, giving Anthony a six point lead.



MSN?


----------



## trashpony (Aug 12, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> A live feed of the goings on in the house




Aha - BB live!   

thank you for enlightening me


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 12, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> MSN?



http://g.msn.co.uk/1ETGBEN2/137362....t.asp&&CP=65001&CE=nsv010503&HL=Big Brother 6


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 12, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> http://g.msn.co.uk/1ETGBEN2/137362....t.asp&&CP=65001&CE=nsv010503&HL=Big Brother 6



Ah - Microsoft! NOOOOO! I've managed to avoid Microsoft until now


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 12, 2005)

The bookies aren't too hot for Kinga...

(From StanJames.co.uk)

Eugene... 8/11
Anthony... 1/1
Makosi... 33/1
Any Other... 50/1
Kinga... 66/1


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 12, 2005)

Sorry if I'm just being thick, but does that mean that someone _not in the house_ has shorter odds than Kinga to win?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 12, 2005)

The odds swapped to favour Anthony, briefly, but now both he and Eugene are greater than evens  Do the bookies know something we don't?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Naaaaaaaaaah, I'm not buying it. Eugene isn't particularly nice (he's been pretty snappy with Kinga on several occasions),
> IMO Kinga is the only remotely genuine or decent housemate. :


You HAVE to be kidding. Irritating Rrrrraaaaaaaa! I would have buried her head in her boobs and suffocated her by now. Or at least told her to shut to f*** up in my very loudest shouty voice. Eugene has shown tremendous patience with her patronising nonsense.




			
				acid priest said:
			
		

> Kinga to win - end of.:


KINGA?? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  
She's going to cringe me to death. Again, NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO




			
				acid priest said:
			
		

> ( RE MAkosi )Because she's a selfish, self-obsessed, self-absorbed, megalomaniacal, superiority complex-ridden daddy's little bitch princess-cum-wart on the arsehole of humanity who takes it for granted that she's going to win...and therefore deserves an almighty, blanket-humiliating, self esteem-busting kick in the teeth come this evening.


Your rant made me dribble fanta onto my lap! Pissed myself! (well not quite,  but laughed a lot! MAKOSI TO WIN !!


----------



## 1927 (Aug 12, 2005)

Assuming two are going out before 930 and the finalists later this could get like the Olympic voting thingy. What will happen to the kinga votes and then the makosi votes,where will they go once their choices are out?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 12, 2005)

what a vile group of wannabes, yuk


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

Mother of God, just how big are Kinga's boobs?


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Mother of God, just how big are Kinga's boobs?


flabby boobies

she is so vile


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 12, 2005)

Crowd reactions...

Mary: Who the fuck was she?
Lesley: Heavy booing
Sam: Heavy booing
Roberto: Mild booing, mild applause
Saskia: Serious booing
Maxwell: Serious booing
Vanessa: Heavy booing
Science: Mild booing, moderate applause
Orlaith: Mild booing
Kemal: Mild booing, moderate applause
Derek: Mild booing, heavy applause
Craig: Seriously heavy booing 

What a bunch


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Crowd reactions...
> 
> Mary: Who the fuck was she?
> Lesley: Heavy booing
> ...



Excellent Booooo 'o' Meter there!


----------



## energy (Aug 12, 2005)

*Kinga's slip of the tongue*

Anyone notice how Kinga said she watched BB alot because "she wanted to see what she was going to get herself into"?

Is this a sign that Orla's walk was planned, and that Kinga was a plant?

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2005)

Vanessa and Saskia looked gorgeous    makosi looks lovely with straight hair.

Sam stop trying so hard, no wonder davina never wasted her time talking to her..  Ditto Max the jumping and tongue wagging make you look a prat.

Looks like Eugenes going to win.  God, what a disappointment.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 12, 2005)

She was in the secret garden mind, eugene and Orlaith probably watched a lot of BB beforehand as well.


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 12, 2005)

YES puts on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Makosi OUT 
in your face


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 12, 2005)

Are there _any_ people cheering for Makosi?


----------



## sunflower (Aug 12, 2005)

that top is a bad idea for Makosi - shes trying hard to keep the girls in the barracks


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 12, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> Are there _any_ people cheering for Makosi?


My God they hate her! Serves her right


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 12, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> My God they hate her! Serves her right


damn right! biatch!


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2005)

Last time they do interviews outside.  

The crowd are worse than the housemates.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> damn right! biatch!


Yeah,  because she wasnt the best,  most entertaining,  most intersting to watch in that house. 
Im so angry. She is being hung out to dry and left to dangle, when  really nasty people like Saskia and Maxwell were given  totally easy rides  by Davina with all the big most obvious questions avoided  and with ren-ta- mob to cheer for them.  

I hope Makosi makes a million now. Cant say I like her,  but Kudos to her for not crying during the hatchet job.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 12, 2005)

Arse.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

the dullest human being on the planet has just won ffs


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 12, 2005)

RESULT​


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

Anthony????

Bland Muppet. Bloody teenage girls and their mobile phones.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 12, 2005)

Boo,   I demand a recount.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 12, 2005)

Mondo cheering for Eugene.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> RESULT​


only if you consider that this is a terrible indiment of the general populist populace of the uk...


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

Laughing my head off at Eugene!! Adore him!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 12, 2005)

At least Anthony is £100 K worse off due to Eugene. Ha Ha ha


----------



## milesy (Aug 12, 2005)

"most of my friends like me" 

eugene's C   L


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Yeah,  because she wasnt the best,  most entertaining,  most intersting to watch in that house.
> Im so angry. She is being hung out to dry and left to dangle, when  really nasty people like Saskia and Maxwell were given  totally easy rides  by Davina with all the big most obvious questions avoided  and with ren-ta- mob to cheer for them.
> 
> I hope Makosi makes a million now. Cant say I like her,  but Kudos to her for not crying during the hatchet job.



Oh give it a rest.  Its horrible it happens to anyone.  I don't like Sam but it pissed me off she got crap thrown at her.  If you just want it to happen to others and not your favourite you're part of the rentamob.


----------



## Ich bin ein Mod (Aug 12, 2005)

£150k


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Aug 12, 2005)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> At least Anthony is £100 K worse off due to Eugene. Ha Ha ha




£150k mate


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh yeah your right. Even better.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Oh give it a rest.  Its horrible it happens to anyone.  I don't like Sam but it pissed me off she got crap thrown at her.  If you just want it to happen to others and not your favourite you're part of the rentamob.


Umm,  dont speak to me like that. Its rude and its not appreciated. I didnt see Sam's exit, so I cant comment. The point I was making is that others (no matter how unpleasant they were) had at least some protection from the main crowd, and a fairly benign interview from Davina. Makosi was crucified.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> *Yeah,  because she wasnt the best,  most entertaining,  most intersting to watch in that house*.
> Im so angry. She is being hung out to dry and left to dangle, when  really nasty people like Saskia and Maxwell were given  totally easy rides  by Davina with all the big most obvious questions avoided  and with ren-ta- mob to cheer for them.
> 
> I hope Makosi makes a million now. Cant say I like her,  but Kudos to her for not crying during the hatchet job.


sorry, but i dont think anyone that is THAT unpleasent would deserve even the steam off my piss.......

shame eugene didnt get it, bless him, big gimp


----------



## jasoon (Aug 12, 2005)

192 pages on a bunch of losers   Hope this much is not written about them post- BB, as they fade back into oblivion


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 12, 2005)

*Death to the dancing dwarf!!*

*Incandescent*


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Umm,  dont speak to me like that. Its rude and its not appreciated. I didnt see Sam's exit, so I cant comment. The point I was making is that others (no matter how unpleasant they were) had at least some protection from the main crowd, and a fairly benign interview from Davina. *Makosi was crucified.*


because she was more hated, because she was that more vile, no?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Umm,  dont speak to me like that. Its rude and its not appreciated. I didnt see Sam's exit, so I cant comment. The point I was making is that others (no matter how unpleasant they were) had at least some protection from the main crowd, and a fairly benign interview from Davina. Makosi was crucified.




sorry have i been watching a different big brother to you makosi was crucified because of who she was there was as divina said no repentance in her for her actions what so ever, thing is if you play with fire then you cannot expect not to get burned... she knew the game she was playing her main problem was that she thinks she's beign honest when in fact she's really beign rude and ignorant... acting like a princess only really works if you have the decorum to back it up... sadly she doesn't... she's just like so many other spolit obnoxious egotisitical immature child adults... and rightly these people aren't taken in hihg regard for most people...


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

oooomegrapes said:
			
		

> because she was more hated, because she was that more vile, no?


Sure she was vile at times, Im not saying otherwise. Its just like her or loathe her, she made the show. And certainly she was more fun to watch than Anthony! But your "wouldnt  give her the steam off my piss" comment made me!


----------



## milesy (Aug 12, 2005)

totally agree, Garf. Makosi seems to be one of those people who treat people as just a means to an end, totally fucking arrogant and nasty.


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Sure she was vile at times, Im not saying otherwise. Its just like her or loathe her, she made the show. And certainly she was more fun to watch than Anthony! But your "wouldnt  give her the steam off my piss" comment made me!


great


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Sure she was vile at times, Im not saying otherwise. Its just like her or loathe her, she made the show. And certainly she was more fun to watch than Anthony! But your "wouldnt  give her the steam off my piss" comment made me!



i think she ruined the show tbh and from the get go set the standard for bitching rudeness arrogance and aggression as a result alot of people reacted to that in the house... had she gone instead of mary i think that you'd have seen a totally different show which would have been imo a much better less agressive show...


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2005)

edited


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 12, 2005)

If you've ever doubted that teenagers shouldn't have mobile phones, I hope you will now change your mind


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

milesy said:
			
		

> totally agree, Garf. Makosi seems to be one of those people who treat people as just a means to an end, totally fucking arrogant and nasty.


indeed it was mecenary action by her...


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry have i been watching a different big brother to you makosi was crucified because of who she was there was as divina said no repentance in her for her actions what so ever, thing is if you play with fire then you cannot expect not to get burned... she knew the game she was playing her main problem was that she thinks she's beign honest when in fact she's really beign rude and ignorant... acting like a princess only really works if you have the decorum to back it up... sadly she doesn't... she's just like so many other spolit obnoxious egotisitical immature child adults... and rightly these people aren't taken in hihg regard for most people...


Im not out to excuse her behaviour! Im not blind, I see what she is. I started out thinking she was wicked and was gravely disappointed in her by the mid way point. My objection is to the lack of equality in her treatment.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Umm,  dont speak to me like that. Its rude and its not appreciated. I didnt see Sam's exit, so I cant comment. The point I was making is that others (no matter how unpleasant they were) had at least some protection from the main crowd, and a fairly benign interview from Davina. Makosi was crucified.



Well we could say slagging off housemates as bland muppets and really nasty is rude so no need to be so precious.

I know she got a hard time and I agree it was terrible.  However vile or not they are, I think the least they deserve is a little protective bubble for the first 15 minutes they're out of the house.

Would you have cared if it had been someone you hated though?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Im not out to excuse her behaviour! Im not blind, I see what she is. I started out thinking she was wicked and was gravely disappointed in her by the mid way point. My objection is to the lack of equality in her treatment.




ever heard of what goes around comes around... human beings tend to reflect the actions of others...


----------



## oooomegrapes (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> Im not out to excuse her behaviour! Im not blind, I see what she is. I started out thinking she was wicked and was gravely disappointed in her by the mid way point. My objection is to the lack of equality in her treatment.


na, they go in with eyes wide open.....you act like a bitch...the public treats you like one, she knew that


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Well we could say slagging off housemates as bland muppets and really nasty is rude so no need to be so precious.
> 
> I know she got a hard time and I agree it was terrible.  However vile or not they are, I think the least they deserve is a little protective bubble for the first 15 minutes they're out of the house.
> 
> Would you have cared if it had been someone you hated though?


If Craig had been really slaughtered last night, I genuinely would not have been comfortable with it. (I hope). And I REALLY didnt like him!

And bland muppet isnt "really nasty." As far as insults go , I feel its rather mild.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Well we could say slagging off housemates as bland muppets and really nasty is rude so no need to be so precious.
> 
> I know she got a hard time and I agree it was terrible.  However vile or not they are, I think the least they deserve is a little protective bubble for the first 15 minutes they're out of the house.
> 
> Would you have cared if it had been someone you hated though?



nope fuck em they stood on the pedastal and demanded attention... there's one thign worse than not getting what you wish for...innit


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I know she got a hard time and I agree it was terrible.  However vile or not they are, I think the least they deserve is a little protective bubble for the first 15 minutes they're out of the house.



Agree with this. 
Its clearly been  part of the planning of the eviction shows this year.  But I guess, it being the Grand Final, an interview in the studio with rent a mob was not an option.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> nope fuck em they stood on the pedastal and demanded attention... there's one thign worse than not getting what you wish for...innit


ooh harsh!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> ooh harsh!


damn straight .... now can we submerge them underwater and starve them of the oxygen of publicity they all really want... can't see them lasting terribly long how quickly have this lot dissappeared from the surface after they went out... no real exposes no news of the world nonsense other than sam ... fuck all utter dross....  drown now hee hee


----------



## jasoon (Aug 12, 2005)

Such in-depth debate for reality tv ! Does the BB thread go in the bin about this time each year?


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> sorry have i been watching a different big brother to you makosi was crucified because of who she was there was as divina said no repentance in her for her actions what so ever, thing is if you play with fire then you cannot expect not to get burned... she knew the game she was playing her main problem was that she thinks she's beign honest when in fact she's really beign rude and ignorant... acting like a princess only really works if you have the decorum to back it up... sadly she doesn't... she's just like so many other spolit obnoxious egotisitical immature child adults... and rightly these people aren't taken in hihg regard for most people...



Fucking hell Garf - I completely agree


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

jasoon said:
			
		

> Such in-depth debate for reality tv ! Does the BB thread go in the bin about this time each year?


see the fuck off and die forum ----> go to it eh you don't like it don't fucking post on the thread, oooo you're so fucking superiour aren't you not ascribing to popular culture, how fucking teenage, how fucking chic you must be eh? but instead you are managing to associate with the holi poli eh? gracing us with your presence on this thread to remind us how terriably common we are for not being eleite enough to abosrb popular culture...

or your just a muppet... 

hmmm which is it...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Fucking hell Garf - I completely agree


monkies and typewritters... innit


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> damn straight .... now can we submerge them underwater and starve them of the oxygen of publicity they all really want... can't see them lasting terribly long how quickly have this lot dissappeared from the surface after they went out... no real exposes no news of the world nonsense other than sam ... fuck all utter dross....  drown now hee hee


While this happens to most, I have the feeling that Makosi is going to be out and about for a while longer. My point is hateful as she is, people wouldnt mind seeing a bit more of her.. _magnetism?_  Bet she would shift as many copies of Heat as Anthony.


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> monkies and typewritters... innit


You calling me a typewriter?


----------



## kea (Aug 12, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> i think she ruined the show tbh and from the get go set the standard for bitching rudeness arrogance and aggression as a result alot of people reacted to that in the house... had she gone instead of mary i think that you'd have seen a totally different show which would have been imo a much better less agressive show...






fuck me, i agree with garf 

my view on the makosi interview - well, it depends on who it is. i think that her attitude once she was out was what dictated the reaction of the crowd. in that sense, she brought it upon herself.
she probably hasn't done herself any harm tho, in the sense that this year was the year of 'EVIL big brother' and she's been the ultimate EVIL contestant. therefore i don't think she'll miss out on the media deals, cash etc, if only because there's money to be made from vilification. it never did nasty nick any harm, did it.

anyway - shame ant'nee won, good that eugene walked off with half the cash. hope the BB team will learn a lot from this year and come back next year with a very different kind of show - i think this year has shown that the BB fans don't want to sneer at the contestants in the same way that the producers clearly (arrogantly) did.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> see the fuck off and die forum ----> go to it eh you don't like it don't fucking post on the thread, oooo you're so fucking superiour aren't you not ascribing to popular culture, how fucking teenage, how fucking chic you must be eh? but instead you are managing to associate with the holi poli eh? gracing us with your presence on this thread to remind us how terriably common we are for not being eleite enough to abosrb popular culture...
> 
> or your just a muppet...
> 
> hmmm which is it...


  C'mon admit it! You've been witing for weeks for someone to challenge you about BB,  just so you could do that!!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> While this happens to most, I have the feeling that Makosi is going to be out and about for a while longer. My point is hateful as she is, people wouldnt mind seeing a bit more of her.. _magnetism?_  Bet she would shift as many copies of Heat as Anthony.


more liek readers wives... i would think ...



i don't think she's touchable as a celeb property for some time as the reaction to her is going to be so fickle as well as having to cope with her temprement (she might have a business savvey head on her, however i have a feeling that she will throw a strop and bugger up her career)


----------



## easy g (Aug 12, 2005)

milesy said:
			
		

> "most of my friends like me"
> 
> eugene's C   L



yep....


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> fuck me, i agree with garf



thus is the genius of my enigma


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> thus is the genius of my enigma


Enigma? Do you and stobart share a colonic irrigationist?


----------



## jasoon (Aug 12, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> see the fuck off and die forum ----> go to it eh you don't like it don't fucking post on the thread, oooo you're so fucking superiour aren't you not ascribing to popular culture, how fucking teenage, how fucking chic you must be eh? but instead you are managing to associate with the holi poli eh? gracing us with your presence on this thread to remind us how terriably common we are for not being eleite enough to abosrb popular culture...
> 
> or your just a muppet...
> 
> hmmm which is it...



wow, another intellectual in-depth response.  Are you counting down til next year Garf?


----------



## spiralx (Aug 12, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> My God they hate her! Serves her right


Yeah I've never seen that level of hatred, not even Craig came close!  

While I was happy for the initial boos I really think it went too far, it didn't stop at all throughout - she deserved boos for saying she honestly thought she was pregnant, but not the rest. Still, she really did herself no favours at all and showed no remorse about any of it, and I'm glad Davina actually pulled her up on it rather than her usual whitewash - although I guess she couldn't've avoided it and kept and credibility.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> C'mon admit it! You've been witing for weeks for someone to challenge you about BB,  just so you could do that!!


nope i just hate fucking eleitist wanker goth types who think they are infanatly more superiour than other people just beacuse they define themselves by being anti certain types of culture which are popular not because they particarly dislike the cultural icon but because they are just fashionable haters....

to me it's just another fucking fashion victim...

as vaccious and devoid of opinion and an only provide definition to themselve by the things that they hate with in that culture (so essentially they are just as bad as fan boys of that culture but pretend they oblivious too)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 12, 2005)

*Who was your top 3?*

Phew! all over for another year. No more having to rush home by 10pm cos I've forgotten to set the video and no more getting bollocked by the boss cos I'm late for work again having stayed up all night watching the live feed.  
So if it was up to you, if you had the ultimate say in the state of affairs in the house who would have been your top 3
Mine would be(in order)
Maxwell, Science,Kinga
Them 3  did give the best value entertainment-wise (not that I would have wanted to be locked up in a house with any of them in real life though  )


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> hope the BB team will learn a lot from this year and come back next year with a very different kind of show - i think this year has shown that the BB fans don't want to sneer at the contestants in the same way that the producers clearly (arrogantly) did.



Im also delighted that Eugene  got his cash, especially in the light  of Anthony winning.  Eugene was dead gracious too. 

What kind of show would you want to see next year?  Ive actually enjoyed this one. It HAS been a totally desperate freakshow at times, but if the producers go back to having a more "stable" house, will people watch it?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> nope i just hate fucking eleitist wanker goth types who think they are infanatly more superiour than other people just beacuse they define themselves by being anti certain types of culture which are popular not because they particarly dislike the cultural icon but because they are just fashionable haters....
> 
> to me it's just another fucking fashion victim...
> 
> as vaccious and devoid of opinion and an only provide definition to themselve by the things that they hate with in that culture (so essentially they are just as bad as fan boys of that culture but pretend they oblivious too)


I actually agree. And you were very eleoquent in defence of your position. I find myself embarrassed when I have to defend my self at work for watching this show. 

That Jasoon one is still baiting you though!  Are you going to let him get away with that? [/being Makosi]  
O/T Wasnt there an  Aussie actor who starred on  Baywatch with a few too many vowels in his Jason?


----------



## mrskp (Aug 12, 2005)

Good winner.  

I'm exhausted.

nn


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

jasoon said:
			
		

> wow, another intellectual in-depth response.  Are you counting down til next year Garf?


hmmm tell me why do you define yourself byu cultural icons you hate... aren't you jsut as bad as those who define themselves by cultural icons they like... 

see thing is that at least those who define themselves by cultural icons they like are honest about it rather than ones who define but oes they hate are just being fucking bullshitters ... you have to absorb be touched be tainted by the culture to understand it to know it enough to hate it... unless you're just an ignorant kneejerk monkey who just throws feaces at things they don't understand... so which are you a moneky?  or a sad ack pretend hater... either way your opinion is worth fuck all, and you are just posting here to hear he sound of your own voice... hollow vessels r u...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Aug 12, 2005)

Didn't think that much of this years series. Not the worst but certainly not the best. All the tasks this year seemed boring and there was no real twist like the secret bedsit last year or Kameron going to SA BB the year before. The secret garden thing wasn't that big a deal as they always have a new housemate(s) coming in near the end.

At the end of the day......


----------



## madzone (Aug 12, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> nope i just hate fucking eleitist wanker goth types who think they are infanatly more superiour than other people just beacuse they define themselves by being anti certain types of culture which are popular not because they particarly dislike the cultural icon but because they are just fashionable haters....
> 
> to me it's just another fucking fashion victim...
> 
> as vaccious and devoid of opinion and an only provide definition to themselve by the things that they hate with in that culture (so essentially they are just as bad as fan boys of that culture but pretend they oblivious too)



This is getting scary. Where's garf?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 12, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> )
> Maxwell, Science,Kinga
> Them 3  did give the best value entertainment-wise (not that I would have wanted to be locked up in a house with any of them in real life though  )


Oh wow! How wrong are you?! 

My final group: Eugene, Makosi, Science, Craig or Derek-  cant decide who entertained me most. Didnt like Craig or Makosi, but they were damn entertaining

Any of the above to have won over  Anthony.


----------



## kea (Aug 12, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> What kind of show would you want to see next year?  Ive actually enjoyed this one. It HAS been a totally desperate freakshow at times, but if the producers go back to having a more "stable" house, will people watch it?




i think that the thing the BB producers mis-judged this year was the degree to which fans wanted to mock the contestants. basically, people like contestants who are endearing - that can be in a myriad of ways, and has been in the past. the vast enthusiasm for eugene to me is a sign of that desire for an endearing character, which wasn't really fulfilled by anyone else this year.

the BB producers went for the 'EVIL BB' angle, motivated (imo) by the sheer number of wannabe desperate try-hards they are now getting in auditions. most vaguely reasonable people have been put off by previous years - it's become too big for itself, basically! so they're getting lots of people who are desperate to be famous and yet are desperately uninteresting and self-obsessed. 
therefore the BB producers decided to go with the 'EVIL' thing in order to mock that desperation, to push them to the limit, in the expectation that viewers would find it amusing to laugh at what lengths people would go to and what crap they would subject themselves to. (box task?!)

however, i think that this misjudged the audience's interests. yes people like a certain degree of goodie/baddie. yes people like a certain degree of gossip, rule breaking, naughtiness, rebellion. yes people like to see Big Brother giving the housemates what-for. 
BUT - 
people didn't like the cynical atmosphere of this year's BB. the suspicion. the secret tasks, the 'who's a spy', the bitching, the 'nasty' BB ... basically people didn't like the BB producers' overly cynical treatment of their contestants. people wanted to see endearing traits in them - obviously everyone has different views on what that consists of and who is endearing, but most fans do seek and find endearing characteristics in someone or other. this year only eugene was in any way endearing. hence his massive popularity.

this year there was a massive degree of audience scepticism about anything that BB did.  i really do think that the producers need to re-build this bond of trust between viewers and the producers if BB is to have a future.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 12, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> This is getting scary. Where's garf?


what i havent' slept propperly for about a week...

hee hee 

this is me like i said an enigma even though people might consider me a some one they hate who is irrverent insignificant horific or genius sometimes you can't help agreeing sometimes... even when you don't want too... 

's annoying isn't it...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 12, 2005)

What was it that Sam said to Davina when she asked what she had been up to since leaving the house? Summat about internet porn sites  ? -I did'nt quite catch it, anyone else hear it?


----------



## warszawa (Aug 12, 2005)

I have no problem with what happened to Makosi. She thought she was so special and now she knows she's not (I think).


----------



## warszawa (Aug 12, 2005)

jasoon said:
			
		

> wow, another intellectual in-depth response.  Are you counting down til next year Garf?



Are you an intellectual? Go on, say something intelligent. I'll be waiting for five minutes.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 13, 2005)

i have seen more intelligent comment from a weevel


----------



## kea (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2005)

Just got in, very happy with the result - disliked most of them but fuck it, rude not to make a bit of cash. I noticed that just before the final Anthony & Eugene's odds flipped again, bang on cue. Ha!

Anyone up for a separate "Urban vs bookies" thread next year? I've tipped via this thread so far, but I don't think many people took them up tbh - a more in-depth thread with simple a to b instructions (text alerts? 10% of profits to the server fund?) might be a fun way of spreading the wealth a bit. Genuine offer. You have to work really hard to lose money betting on BB.   

So: apart from Sam's sulky pout and pirate outfit, Makosi's machinations, Roberto's accapella jukebox and Science's words of wisdom I've taken very little from this year's selection of dullards. I still love BB as a concept - and will until I lose my interest in people full stop - but they need to alter the audition process to weed out the wannabes with no motivation bar a desperate desire to be z-list enough to be papped outside Chinawhite.

Fuck it, it's all good. I'm taking six months off work now. Cheers y'buggers.   

- edit - apols for the smugness of this post.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 13, 2005)

Feeling strangely flat about the result actually. Disappointed almost. 

Kea, Ive thought about you post and  agreed with large chunks.

I think you are right and  people generally want someone endearing to win. (But to my way of thinking they arent always the best housemate), however I also think  people (me included) prefer a nasty BB production team rather than  a benign one. We want to see how the characters react.

I liked what you said about the need for BB to rebuild a bond of trust with its audience.

The secret garden thing definitely makes your case about the humiliation of the "wannabees." Its cruel.


----------



## kea (Aug 13, 2005)

re: what you say about 'we want to see how the characters react' - yes but it's got to be done within a certain framework. people like a naughty big brother, but not a bastard-nasty and cynical one. which is what we got this year.


----------



## JFC (Aug 13, 2005)

though antony acted like a wanker when he won, and i wanted him to win ,now i am dissapointed that eugine did not win


----------



## kea (Aug 13, 2005)

most people are keen to see their families. anthony didn't seem to give a shit where his family were, for all his bleating on about his grandmother.


----------



## spiralx (Aug 13, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> however, i think that this misjudged the audience's interests. yes people like a certain degree of goodie/baddie. yes people like a certain degree of gossip, rule breaking, naughtiness, rebellion. yes people like to see Big Brother giving the housemates what-for.
> BUT -
> people didn't like the cynical atmosphere of this year's BB. the suspicion. the secret tasks, the 'who's a spy', the bitching, the 'nasty' BB ... basically people didn't like the BB producers' overly cynical treatment of their contestants. people wanted to see endearing traits in them - obviously everyone has different views on what that consists of and who is endearing, but most fans do seek and find endearing characteristics in someone or other. this year only eugene was in any way endearing. hence his massive popularity.


Agreed, the two final housemates were the two consistently nicest people in there... which just goes to show the public still appreciates decency over bitching and manipulation.


----------



## spiralx (Aug 13, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> most people are keen to see their families. anthony didn't seem to give a shit where his family were, for all his bleating on about his grandmother.


 Most of the contestants don't immediately see their family as soon as their interview is over! He's just won BB, I think a few minutes of victory celebrations isn't at all strange!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 13, 2005)

Makosi in third place. What a terrible shame for the selfish, evil, fascist cunt.

*Mwahahahahahahahhhhhahaaaaahhhh!!!!!!   

Bwahahahahhhhaaaaaaaaahhhhhhahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Neeeeaaaaagghahahahahahaaaaahhhahahahhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    *


All over now then...


----------



## Melinda (Aug 13, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Makosi in third place. What a terrible shame for the selfish, evil, fascist cunt.
> 
> *Mwahahahahahahahhhhhahaaaaahhhh!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I cant help it.  I think your reaction is so OTT. I disagree with much of what Makosi did,  but last night's finale has left me feeling flat.  It spoilled the show for me. The crowd were always going to boo,  but they also took their cue from Davina,  who was so arsing unprofessional and nasty I cant find the words. 
Disapointed in the winner- but fair enough he got the msot votes.  But expected better from Davina. Especially after her piss weak interviews for everyone else. BADLY DONE!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 13, 2005)

Urban cheek said:
			
		

> I cant help it.  I think your reaction is so OTT. I disagree with much of what Makosi did,  but last night's finale has left me feeling flat.  It spoilled the show for me. The crowd were always going to boo,  but they also took their cue from Davina,  who was so arsing unprofessional and nasty I cant find the words.
> Disapointed in the winner- but fair enough he got the msot votes.  But expected better from Davina. Especially after her piss weak interviews for everyone else. BADLY DONE!


what are you her pr agent or what...

or her apologist?


get over it the horse you backed lost, not only dd they lose but they lost because of their ill tempered behaveiour... get a fucking grip people are going to throw much worse at the tv bird you secretly (only not so) fancy in weeks to come her pr machice (you sure it isn't you) will either go down one of tow routes damage limitiation (ie the sun's lies cost me my big brother win...) or expose after expose (burchillesque i had four hundred thosand abortions and god i'm great!!!) ...


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 13, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Just got in, very happy with the result - disliked most of them but fuck it, rude not to make a bit of cash.


So how much did you make in total on the series this year, then?


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 13, 2005)

Missed it last night, but got texted the result!

Very pleased that Anthony won, he deserved it for having to put up with the unwanted attentions of Craig. 

But most of all pleased that Makosi didn't get her hands on the cash - although I dare say she will do pretty well out of the experience.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 13, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> nope i just hate fucking eleitist wanker goth types who think they are infanatly more superiour than other people just beacuse they define themselves by being anti certain types of culture which are popular not because they particarly dislike the cultural icon but because they are just fashionable haters....
> 
> to me it's just another fucking fashion victim...
> 
> as vaccious and devoid of opinion and an only provide definition to themselve by the things that they hate with in that culture (so essentially they are just as bad as fan boys of that culture but pretend they oblivious too)


Or maybes he just doesn't like the show. TO tell you the honest truth I think the show had become an absolute joke when the company "Endemol" decided that they were going to "get evil" and ply the "housemates" with booze and create atmospheres where they will either try and rip each others throats out or cop off. I really liked the idea of watching the mundane and self sufficient lives of people who were asked to live together with basic possesions. To take these people and fuck with their heads is not entertainment, it's a desperate and very dangerous shock tactic. Welcome to the vaccuous world of Dermott O Leary and Vernon Kay everybody. 

I did watch it for the first time a couple of days ago however and was surprized to find that the only clips that Endemol could put together to show the most entertaining highspots of the day was the blokes all talking about beating the birds and the birds about beating the blokes in unsubtle whispers. Needless to say I missed it after that.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 13, 2005)

I was so disappointed that Anthony won. I was really rooting for Eugene. 
Oh well.....  

Having said that, when each of those housemates left the BB house and did all their ridiculouus posing for the cameras and the crowd, I cringed so much and couldn't stand any of them, not even Eugene. They all just came across as so sickeninglly, desperately obsessed for the fame and attention. It all seemed very fake and over prepared.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Aug 13, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> I was so disappointed that Anthony won. I was really rooting for Eugene.
> Oh well.....
> 
> Having said that, when each of those housemates left the BB house and did all their ridiculouus posing for the cameras and the crowd, I cringed so much and couldn't stand any of them, not even Eugene. They all just came across as so sickeninglly, desperately obsessed for the fame and attention. It all seemed very fake and over prepared.


But that has been the case for the past three years though.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 13, 2005)

HarrisonSlade said:
			
		

> But that has been the case for the past three years though.



No, it seemed far more so this year. I remember quite clearly previous housemates winning and just looking very naturally and geniunely happy and overwhelmed by the whole experience. Not having some pre-planned poses all worked out and some silly dance routine. When Anthony got on the floor and posed like he did on his entrance into the house, I felt like throwing things at the telly and shouting "Stop bloody loving yourself so much" It was just SO cringy. 
And although I was expecting that kind of thing from most of the housemates, I did think Eugene would be a bit more natural. It just really bugged me.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 13, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Makosi in third place. What a terrible shame for the selfish, evil, fascist cunt.



What a thoroughly cuntish, childish thing to say. It was a reality TV game show in which Makosi was a COMPETITOR. She said and did things to get what she hoped would be an advantage with the voters and I therefore fail to see that she's actually done anything wrong.

Channel 4 should be ashamed of the way in which they allowed her eviction to proceed last night with 200 people shouting abuse at her and fuckwit presenter McCall complicit in every bit of it. Makosi was clearly shell-shocked by the reaction she got but instead of doing anything to alleviate the situation McCall gave her the toughest post-eviction interview I've ever seen. Perhaps they could arrange a lynching for next year's 'uppity nigger'.


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Perhaps they could arrange a lynching for next year's 'uppity nigger'.



Oh, fuck off - don't try and play the race card, please. People's dislike of Makosi was down to her character, not the colour of her skin.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Oh, fuck off - don't try and play the race card, please. People's dislike of Makosi was down to her character, not the colour of her skin.



As Jim Shelley has pointed out in his Mirror column, it's funny how black people never seem to do well in reality TV shows. It's a fair point.

Edited for my appalling rudeness - sorry, Geri. Your point is perfectly valid but I just found the sight of a young black woman being barracked by a predominantly white crowd extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> What a thoroughly cuntish, childish thing to say. It was a reality TV game show in which Makosi was a COMPETITOR. She said and did things to get what she hoped would be an advantage with the voters and I therefore fail to see that she's actually done anything wrong.
> 
> Channel 4 should be ashamed of the way in which they allowed her eviction to proceed last night with 200 people shouting abuse at her and fuckwit presenter McCall complicit in every bit of it. Makosi was clearly shell-shocked by the reaction she got but instead of doing anything to alleviate the situation McCall gave her the toughest post-eviction interview I've ever seen. Perhaps they could arrange a lynching for next year's 'uppity nigger'.


I was wondering about exactly who they'd filled the audience with last night - thought it was maybe saskia and maxwell's friends by the sound of the reaction. How OTT was that anyway?

Davina didn't seem to help the situation going on about how strange it was that 'you don't seem to feel any remorse' - FFS, give me a break, anyone would think she'd just led the country into a war or something unforgivable 

A thoroughly awful interview and response the like of which I don't think we've seen before.

Funny how Makosi's antics in the pool is her 'downfall' and she is crucified by an out of control air-head audience while Anthony displays similar antics in the pool and is crowned winner - now why aren't I surprised??


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> Davina didn't seem to help the situation going on about how strange it was that 'you don't seem to feel any remorse' - FFS, give me a break, anyone would think she'd just led the country into a war or something unforgivable
> 
> A thoroughly awful interview and response the like of which I don't think we've seen before.



Davina's a shit presenter and last night was about the worst I've ever seen her. I don't think she knew what to do when the crowd turned ugly and seemed completely out of her depth. I find it interesting that she gave racist cunt face Saskia an easy ride but came down on Makosi like a ton of bricks.


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Davina's a shit presenter and last night was about the worst I've ever seen her. I don't think she knew what to do when the crowd turned ugly and seemed completely out of her depth. I find it interesting that she gave racist cunt face Saskia an easy ride but came down on Makosi like a ton of bricks.


she also had nothing much to say to Derek about his bnp comment, even when he said it was free speech and that he didn't regret saying it, she just lamely agreed and didn't seem to mind at all..

I think Davina's a bit more of an airhead than people give her credit for.


----------



## jms (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> she also had nothing much to say to Derek about his bnp comment, even when he said it was free speech and that he didn't regret saying it, she just lamely agreed and didn't seem to mind at all..
> 
> I think Davina's a bit more of an airhead than people give her credit for.



WHO CARES!?


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 13, 2005)

So Sam's appearing on a porn channel, eh? Predictable.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Rubbish - Makosi is a nasty piece of work and deserved a bad interview.

Thank god the public saw through her nonsense.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> As Jim Shelley has pointed out in his Mirror column, it's funny how black people never seem to do well in reality TV shows. It's a fair point.
> 
> Edited for my appalling rudeness - sorry, Geri. Your point is perfectly valid but I just found the sight of a young black woman being barracked by a predominantly white crowd extremely uncomfortable.



Makosi is horrible - it has nothing to do with anything else. Did you not notice?


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

jms said:
			
		

> WHO CARES!?


about what? big brother, davina, what? why  would you be on this thread if you didn't care to discuss it?


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> As Jim Shelley has pointed out in his Mirror column, it's funny how black people never seem to do well in reality TV shows. It's a fair point.



I can't speak for other reality shows because I don't watch them, but where BB is concerned black people have done relatively well. This year Makosi came 3rd, Derek 5th; last year Victor 5th (or 6th?); whassisname from BB2 3rd; and Darren from BB1 3rd.

If colour is a consideration, it must be for a very tiny minority of BB viewers. Certainly in my experience no one I've ever come across has ever given a racist reason for booting someone out. IMO character counts for much more.  Remember Makosi was favourite to win this series before she came out with the pregnancy crap and started backstabbing her friends.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 13, 2005)

The way Makosi was treated was a vicious, cowardly and nasty display of mob mentality.  It made me feel fucking sick.  She was a wind-up merchant and created a bit of mischief and came out with some bullshit.  That's all.  There was no consideration given to how frightening the crowd reaction must have been for her.  No attempt to calm it down and every attempt to whip it up into even more of a frenzy.  It was just a fucking lynching.  Anyone who enjoyed that is a fucking moron.


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Thank god the public saw through her nonsense.


by voting enough times for her that she came third?


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

dunno if anyone's seen this on DS or not:





> I spoke to someone who actually went to the final last night.
> 
> To say they were disgusted is an understatement!
> 
> ...


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 13, 2005)

Seriously - do some people think there was nothing wrong with that last night?  Were some people enjoying the treatment meted out to Makosi?

Just seen above quote.  Yep, that makes perfect sense.  What a totally disgusting state of affairs.


----------



## aurora green (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> The way Makosi was treated was a vicious, cowardly and nasty display of mob mentality.  It made me feel fucking sick.  She was a wind-up merchant and created a bit of mischief and came out with some bullshit.  That's all.  There was no consideration given to how frightening the crowd reaction must have been for her.  No attempt to calm it down and every attempt to whip it up into even more of a frenzy.  It was just a fucking lynching.  Anyone who enjoyed that is a fucking moron.




I agree. It was awful to watch. Not the first time I have felt very uncomfortable about watching this programme, but definately the most disturbing.


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Seriously - do some people think there was nothing wrong with that last night?  Were some people enjoying the treatment meted out to Makosi?


some here think she deserved it, bizarrely. I agree with your views on the matter, it was an awful way to treat her.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> The way Makosi was treated was a vicious, cowardly and nasty display of mob mentality.  It made me feel fucking sick.  She was a wind-up merchant and created a bit of mischief and came out with some bullshit.  That's all.  There was no consideration given to how frightening the crowd reaction must have been for her.  No attempt to calm it down and every attempt to whip it up into even more of a frenzy.  It was just a fucking lynching.  Anyone who enjoyed that is a fucking moron.



Thank you. I saw a repeat of her eviction last night and that is exactly what I thought. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 13, 2005)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> So how much did you make in total on the series this year, then?



Enough to take a very long holiday!


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> What a thoroughly cuntish, childish thing to say. It was a reality TV game show in which Makosi was a COMPETITOR. She said and did things to get what she hoped would be an advantage with the voters and I therefore fail to see that she's actually done anything wrong.
> 
> Channel 4 should be ashamed of the way in which they allowed her eviction to proceed last night with 200 people shouting abuse at her and fuckwit presenter McCall complicit in every bit of it. Makosi was clearly shell-shocked by the reaction she got but instead of doing anything to alleviate the situation McCall gave her the toughest post-eviction interview I've ever seen. Perhaps they could arrange a lynching for next year's 'uppity nigger'.









Grow up. You know _very well _ it's not a race issue, twat, and it's very dangerous to chuck lazy accusations around - who the _fuck_ do you think you are?  

Is it not possible to quite simply loathe someone because they are a self-adoring, selfish, nasty piece of scum, totally aside from the colour of their skin? No? Fuck you then.


----------



## electric.avenue (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I just found the sight of a young black woman being barracked by a predominantly white crowd extremely uncomfortable.



My feelings exactly. And not only that, but I just feel that Makosi didn't deserve it. I feel that Makosi really made this years BB by being the housemate that contributed the most, esp in terms of the "secret missions". I think the only possible out of order thing she may have done was the pretence over the "pregnancy", and surely anyone could see that that was just a joke? 

I watched the whole of BB from start to finish apart from two weeks away. What terrible things was she meant to have done?

Last night I put in a complaint on the Channel 4 website. The way Makosi was treated was unprecedented, and Endemol should not have allowed it to happen to that degree. One or two boos? OK. But that degree of booing, heckling and barracking? No, that was unacceptable. Endemol should have had it under control. I think Davina could have done a bit more as well.


----------



## warszawa (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> some here think she deserved it, bizarrely. I agree with your views on the matter, it was an awful way to treat her.



She did deserve it. By going on Big Brother she was putting her personality on trial. She thought she was the greatest thing since sliced bread and she had fuck all to justify her dellusions about herself. It really would take something utterly incredible to break that level of ego and bring herself out of her love affair with herself. The crowds may just have done that for her, but I doubt it. She should be very greatful.

...and those who bring up race and talk about a white crowd, etc., etc., why do you see colour in everything? It really seems as though some of you have real issues with your race. Maybe it's a white guilt thing some of you guys have got going, or something of that nature. Some people don't think about race all the time and just react on a person to person bases. You should try it. Stop hating yourselves. It's not healthy.


----------



## jiggajagga (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> The way Makosi was treated was a vicious, cowardly and nasty display of mob mentality.  It made me feel fucking sick.  She was a wind-up merchant and created a bit of mischief and came out with some bullshit.  That's all.  There was no consideration given to how frightening the crowd reaction must have been for her.  No attempt to calm it down and every attempt to whip it up into even more of a frenzy.  It was just a fucking lynching.  Anyone who enjoyed that is a fucking moron.



I didn't enjoy it by any means but always remember this in life;
" Whatever you sow, shall you reap"

Truer words have never been written or spoken mate.
Moral of this story? *BE NICE!*


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 13, 2005)

jiggajagga said:
			
		

> I didn't enjoy it by any means but always remember this in life;
> " Whatever you sow, shall you reap"
> 
> Truer words have never been written or spoken mate.
> Moral of this story? *BE NICE!*



Tell that to the crowd.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> by voting enough times for her that she came third?




She wasn't up and when she was the housemates kept her in. She would have gone for the last five weeks on the trot otherwise. She beat Kinga what a surprise!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Tell that to the crowd.




She deserved bad treatment. At the end of the day - end of!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Seriously - do some people think there was nothing wrong with that last night?  Were some people enjoying the treatment meted out to Makosi?
> 
> Just seen above quote.  Yep, that makes perfect sense.  What a totally disgusting state of affairs.




I see nothing wrong with it, its a game, which will all be forgotten. She wont have lynch mobs after her.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> As Jim Shelley has pointed out in his Mirror column, it's funny how black people never seem to do well in reality TV shows. It's a fair point.
> 
> Edited for my appalling rudeness - sorry, Geri. Your point is perfectly valid but I just found the sight of a young black woman being barracked by a predominantly white crowd extremely uncomfortable.



That sounds like you're saying they're racist until proven otherwise.

I remember the first Pop Idol and a guy called Korben who was booted off early for a bad performance.  His rreasoning was 'This country obviously isn't ready for a gay Pop Idol'.  Well at least he had an excuse not to look at himself everytime something in life doesn't go his way.

And Jim Shelleys point isn't fair at all.  Most people know how easy it is to stimgatise person or persons with claims like that.  It's just lazy generalisations.  Darren got to the final 3 because he was a decent bloke, people like Mel and Victor polarised people because of their actions and people like Lee never had a chance.


----------



## electric.avenue (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> I was wondering about exactly who they'd filled the audience with last night - thought it was maybe saskia and maxwell's friends by the sound of the reaction. How OTT was that anyway?


Yes, exactly - what sort of a crowd had they let in there?




			
				X-77 said:
			
		

> Davina didn't seem to help the situation going on about how strange it was that 'you don't seem to feel any remorse' - FFS, give me a break, anyone would think she'd just led the country into a war or something unforgivable


Yeah, exactly.




			
				X-77 said:
			
		

> A thoroughly awful interview and response the like of which I don't think we've seen before.


It was horrible. Ruined the whole show.




			
				X-77 said:
			
		

> Funny how Makosi's antics in the pool is her 'downfall' and she is crucified by an out of control air-head audience while Anthony displays similar antics in the pool and is crowned winner - now why aren't I surprised??


Exactly.


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

to people who are denying that the audience's response wasn't racist - what about people who were there who reported racist abuse and monkey chants directed at her?


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> dunno if anyone's seen this on DS or not:



You want to rely on third hand accounts?  I wonder if that person hated Maxwell beforehand.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Rubbish - at heart Anthony is a reasonable person and Makosi isn't. Even Kemal wanted Eugene to win ffs.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> She deserved bad treatment. At the end of the day - end of!



What she deserved and what she got were way out of proportion.  She did not indulge in physical abuse (as did some of the other housemates) not did she indulge in snide bullying (like some of the other housemates).  All she did was have a bit of a big head and talk some bullshit.  Any attempt to justify that lynching is pathetic.  To treat a human being in that way is fucking abysmal.  Defending that is a defence of the very worst aspects of human nature.  

How on earth is it ok to punish a person for being a cunt by being a cunt yourself?  That crowd felt so fucking superior, so fucking 
_smug_, so fucking _entitled_ to rip someone apart.  Cunts.  If you feel there's something ok about that there is something fucking wrong with you.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> to people who are denying that the audience's response wasn't racist - what about people who were there who reported racist abuse and monkey chants directed at her?




Rubbish.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I see nothing wrong with it, its a game, which will all be forgotten. She wont have lynch mobs after her.


Excatly, she'll probally go on to do very well out of the whole thing - and good luck to her


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> You want to rely on third hand accounts?  I wonder if that person hated Maxwell beforehand.


there are at least two on DS who were there and report hearing the same thing and apparently on Channel 4 forums the same is said. Why would people lie about such a thing??


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> What she deserved and what she got were way out of proportion.  She did not indulge in physical abuse (as did some of the other housemates) not did she indulge in snide bullying (like some of the other housemates).  All she did was have a bit of a big head and talk some bullshit.  Any attempt to justify that lynching is pathetic.  To treat a human being in that way is fucking abysmal.  Defending that is a defence of the very worst aspects of human nature.
> 
> How on earth is it ok to punish a person for being a cunt by being a cunt yourself?  That crowd felt so fucking superior, so fucking
> _smug_, so fucking _entitled_ to rip someone apart.  Cunts.  If you feel there's something ok about that there is something fucking wrong with you.



She was a two faced bitch. Its a game show - liking/hating is  what its about.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> I see nothing wrong with it, its a game, which will all be forgotten. She wont have lynch mobs after her.



What the consequences of it are is a separate issue.  The issue is the behaviour of that crowd, which was far far worse than anything Makosi did in the house.

If you see nothing wrong with it then you see nothing wrong with it.  Are you a psychopath?


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Rubbish.


yeah because it's sooo unbelievable that anyone in this country would ever do such a thing, right?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> What the consequences of it are is a separate issue.  The issue is the behaviour of that crowd, which was far far worse than anything Makosi did in the house.
> 
> If you see nothing wrong with it then you see nothing wrong with it.  Are you a psychopath?




No but i suspect Makosi has psycopathic tendencies. Illustrated by her complete lack of ability to make emotional connections.

I think we watched different shows.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> yeah because it's sooo unbelievable that anyone in this country would ever do such a thing, right?




No because you make a very strong statement without evidence. Pulling of the 'race card' is pathetic.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> She was a two faced bitch. Its a game show - liking/hating is  what its about.



You can like or hate whoever you like.  Just don't get a lynch mob thousands strong to attack one woman.

I thought we got rid of witchhunts centuries ago.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> You can like or hate whoever you like.  Just don't get a lynch mob thousands strong to attack one woman.
> 
> I thought we got rid of witchhunts centuries ago.




They were booing her - they were not about to 'lynch' her. Get some proportion here ffs.


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> No because you make a very strong statement without evidence. Pulling of the 'race card' is pathetic.


so we are not to take what several people on more than one website say as even slightly possibly true? Does that really count as 'no evidence'? Again, why would they lie - for what possible reason?


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> there are at least two on DS who were there and report hearing the same thing and apparently on Channel 4 forums the same is said. Why would people lie about such a thing??



Your post indicatred Maxwell was laghing at Makosi getting racist abuse.  Is there any actualy evidence she was getting any and that Maxwell was laughing at it because I've yet to see it on there form people claiming to be there.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> so we are not to take what several people on more than one website say as even slightly possibly true? Does that really count as 'no evidence'? Again, why would they lie - for what possible reason?




Because they are upset and pulling the race card perhaps?


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> No because you make a very strong statement without evidence. Pulling of the 'race card' is pathetic.



It's not pathetic.  It may not be the whole story and the racist aspect may not apply to all the crowd or to all the people who voted her out.

But yes, thousands of white people ripping apart a black woman?  It does raise some issues or resonate on some level.  Racist chants and abuse were reported.  You can choose to believe them or not, but they were reported.  To say there were absolutely no racist connotations to what went on is being wilfully myopic.

But racist or not it was still fucking inhuman.


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Your post indicatred Maxwell was laghing at Makosi getting racist abuse.  Is there any actualy evidence she was getting any and that Maxwell was laughing at it because I've yet to see it on there form people claiming to be there.


my post was a quote from someone who was there last night, it wasn't my words which is why I put it in quotes.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> It's not pathetic.  It may not be the whole story and the racist aspect may not apply to all the crowd or to all the people who voted her out.
> 
> But yes, thousands of white people ripping apart a black woman?  It does raise some issues or resonate on some level.  Racist chants and abuse were reported.  You can choose to believe them or not, but they were reported.  To say there were absolutely no racist connotations to what went on is being wilfully myopic.
> 
> But racist or not it was still fucking inhuman.




Rubbish. Even if there were some chanting. Which of course is out of order. They were not a racist baying mob. You seriously lack proportionality. Derek got one of the best receptions of the night and science did well to. They didn't seem to experience this mob. Why is that?


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> my post was a quote from someone who was there last night, it wasn't my words which is why I put it in quotes.



I thought it was their friend?


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> They were booing her - they were not about to 'lynch' her. Get some proportion here ffs.



So because it wasn't a "physical" attack it's ok?  

Fuckit, Not going to talk to you about this anymore.  It's going to be too embarrassing watching you dig a hole defending cuntish behaviour.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> my post was a quote from someone who was there last night, it wasn't my words which is why I put it in quotes.




Evidence - a quote from an anonymous person on a website. I will have to start quoting myself to prove any point I chose from now on. Unbelievable.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> So because it wasn't a "physical" attack it's ok?
> 
> Fuckit, Not going to talk to you about this anymore.  It's going to be too embarrassing watching you dig a hole defending cuntish behaviour.




Abusing people when you don't like what they are saying is pathetic. Dummy and pram and all that. She got booed,. She is horrible. Perfectly reasonable. It is you who is talking rubbish with your 'lynch mob' language.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> It's not pathetic.  It may not be the whole story and the racist aspect may not apply to all the crowd or to all the people who voted her out.
> 
> But yes, thousands of white people ripping apart a black woman?  It does raise some issues or resonate on some level.  Racist chants and abuse were reported.  You can choose to believe them or not, but they were reported.  To say there were absolutely no racist connotations to what went on is being wilfully myopic.



Maybe but you're extremely naive if you rely on the internet for credible information.

Maybe its just me.  I'll always give people the benefit of the doubt until there is evidence to say otherwise.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> Maybe but you're extremely naive if you rely on the internet for credible information.
> 
> Maybe its just me.  I'll always give people the benefit of the doubt until there is evidence to say otherwise.




Steady on - or she'll call you a psychopathic cunt.


----------



## warszawa (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> What the consequences of it are is a separate issue.  The issue is the behaviour of that crowd, which was far far worse than anything Makosi did in the house.
> 
> If you see nothing wrong with it then you see nothing wrong with it.  Are you a psychopath?



Well, there's nothing wrong with it in the context of the show, which is essentially an unusual situation. 

The housemates put their personalities on trial to the nation. They weren't being judged on how fast they can run 100 metres or answer general knowledge questions. They were being judged on their personalities. They were all very willing to accept accolade from the nation in appreciation and acceptance of their personalities, I'm sure. However, you can't have one without the other and what Makosi had to offer failed in terms of the concept of the show. 

It's a massive show and the judge of which was the housemates popularity or lack of it. In this context it's all proportional and she got exactly the right response.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> Well, there's nothing wrong with it in the context of the show, which is essentially an unusual situation.
> 
> The housemates put their personalities on trial to the nation. They weren't not being judged on how fast they can run 100 metres or answer general knowledge questions. They were being judged on their personalities. They were all very willing to accept accolade from the nation in appreciation and acceptance of their personalities, I'm sure. However, you can't have one without the other and what Makosi had to offer failed in terms of the concept of the show.
> 
> It's a massive show and the judge of which was the housemates popularity or lack of it. In this context it's all proportional and she got exactly the right response.



Thats pretty much what i think.


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

Harold Hill said:
			
		

> I thought it was their friend?


yeah you're right, just meant it wasn't my words in case anyone thought that. The same reports have been made on channel 4's own forum. I think it's silly to suggest that the allegations are made up because they were upset, that's pretty far-fetched.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 13, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Grow up. You know _very well _ it's not a race issue, twat, and it's very dangerous to chuck lazy accusations around - who the _fuck_ do you think you are?
> 
> Is it not possible to quite simply loathe someone because they are a self-adoring, selfish, nasty piece of scum, totally aside from the colour of their skin? No? Fuck you then.



Whereas you're a picture of maturity, aren't you, fuck face? There has been a racist element to this year's BB from the very start, to deny it makes you even thicker than you come across in the above post. I was merely pointing out that Makosi was badly ganged up on last night - by the shit for brains audience and by McCall herself. Reports of monkey noises emanating from the crowd seem to give that observation an even nastier edge.

Still, it was good to see that the experience failed to reduce her to tears - most of the others would have shat themselves there and then.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Rubbish. Even if there were some chanting. Which of course is out of order. They were not a racist baying mob.



Do you read?  



> It may not be the whole story and the racist aspect may not apply to all the crowd or to all the people who voted her out.



How does that translate into my labelling the crowd as a racist baying mob?  They were certainly a baying mob.  And I think there were racist undertones to what went on in some quarters.  Certainly in the general feel and imagery of it.  I do not want to see thousands of white people ripping apart a black woman.  I think it evokes and reinforces attitudes that I would rather were long gone.

That is not to say everyone in the crowd were racist cunts.  I reckon some were racist cunts.  Some were just cunts.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Whereas you're a picture of maturity, aren't you, fuck face? There has been a racist element to this year's BB from the very start, to deny it makes you even thicker than you come across in the above post. I was merely pointing out that Makosi was badly ganged up on last night - by the shit for brains audience and by McCall herself. Reports of monkey noises emanating from the crowd seem to give that observation an even nastier edge.
> 
> Still, it was good to see that the experience failed to reduce her to tears - most of the others would have shat themselves there and then.




Racist element - on what basis? Because you say so?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Do you read?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are you some sort of 'cunt' spotting machine?


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Evidence - a quote from an anonymous person on a website. I will have to start quoting myself to prove any point I chose from now on. Unbelievable.


it might not be hard evidence but neither is it no evidence, is it? 

I can't understand why the audience were frothing at the mouth - it was quite a pathetic reaction.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> Do you read?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your projection is unbelievable. How was she being ripped apart. She was being booed.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> it might not be hard evidence but neither is it no evidence, is it?
> 
> I can't understand why the audience were frothing at the mouth - it was quite a pathetic reaction.




Because she is horrible.

The evidence is up to very little.


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 13, 2005)

> Are you some sort of 'cunt' spotting machine?



I don't have to look too far round here.

Up kangaroo courts and mob mentality!  It's the way to go.

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> yeah you're right, just meant it wasn't my words in case anyone thought that. The same reports have been made on channel 4's own forum. I think it's silly to suggest that the allegations are made up because they were upset, that's pretty far-fetched.



I didn't say that, I can't say with any certainty after all.  But you have to accept that a) people bullshit/exaggerate b) some people go to daft lengths to discredit housemates they dislike and c) people see only what they want to see in housemates they like a lot of the time.

I find it very hard to accept something as red unless I've seen it myself.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I don't have to look too far round here.
> 
> Up kangaroo courts and mob mentality!  It's the way to go.
> 
> Fuck yeah!




Booing on a game show. And you call other people cunts!


----------



## warszawa (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow, this is turing into a 5000 post thread from the beginning of BB to the end. We should all give ourselves a round of applause for being such a sad bunch of cunts.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> Wow, this is turing into a 5000 post thread from the beginning of BB to the end. We should all give ourselves a round of applause for being such a sad bunch of cunts.



Three cheers

hip hip..................


----------



## J77 (Aug 13, 2005)

*Observations form last night...*

Anthony really has nothing between his ears.

LOL @ Makosi's booing.

Science has probably come out of the show the best - in terms of staying popular with the public.

The rest are already has-beens.

Eugene's the real winner - I'm so glad he took the money


----------



## Masseuse (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Booing on a game show. And you call other people cunts!



I did not have a problem with booing.  Nearly all the other housemates got booed.  This was something quite different.  It was taken to an extreme which wasn't healthy for anyone involved.  It was disturbed, unthinking, frenzied behaviour which made for extremely uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Racist element - on what basis? Because you say so?



Yes, I've completely made it all up. There was no racism in the BB house at all this year.   On the other hand...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/comment/story/0,,1519573,00.html


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 13, 2005)

Obviously, it's not big or clever to take one person's word for anything but here's a couple of quotes from someone posting over at the Digital Spy forums on last night's eviction of Makosi...

"one of my best friends sister went to the final last night.... she said people were hurling racist comments at Makosi. she was standing right behind some and said she actually feared for her own safety( she is black also)
she said that this group of people were also boo'in derek,Science and Vanessa very loudly(but also added that both derek and science got alot of cheers from everyone else)."

Hardly conclusive, I agree, but why would this person lie?


----------



## J77 (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> someone posting over at the Digital Spy forums


=





> but why would this person lie?


For all it's apparently popularity - I would hardly think the bb final a place for someone to think, "let's go hurl some racist abuse".


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 13, 2005)

J77 said:
			
		

> =For all it's apparently popularity - I would hardly think the bb final a place for someone to think, "let's go hurl some racist abuse".



So, you're saying you don't believe there was any racial abuse at the eviction last night and that this person is making the story up?


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Yes, I've completely made it all up. There was no racism in the BB house at all this year.   On the other hand...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/comment/story/0,,1519573,00.html



The examples they give from the househardly make a convincing argument, all a bit 'well it could have been eh nudge nudge'.  i never saw saskias tape though.

Saying Makosi stole the beer for game related reasons (it was not part of any task, she did it for the sake of it) tells me the writer possibly had an agneda of their own.


----------



## J77 (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> So, you're saying you don't believe there was any racial abuse at the eviction last night and that this person is making the story up?


Well - obviously I don't know this person but if it was posted on the interweb - especially ds - I'd take it with a kilo or two of salt.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> fuck face?


You do realise that the term of abuse you have just directed at me there is a 'classic' xenophobic/racist slur, you deluded cunt?   

I don't disagree that there has been racism in the house this year - I actively despised Maxwell and Saskia and their sub-NF skinhead pretensions - and I wanted Science to win. 

However, I resent your making sweeping statements to the tune that all Makosi detractors are somehow 'rascist' - and, more to the point, using the word 'n****r' - when replying to my post. Perhaps such an incendiary statement as the sentence you featured it in says more about your own hidden attitudes than you'd care to realise...? 

Incidentally, and drawing a veil over your much-loved 'n' word, you do realise that - HELLO - the main bone of contention was not even because she was uppity but because she was downright cruel...? Look at how evil she was to Kemal. She'd sell your dick to Columbian drug warlords if she thought she could make a quick buck, pal - and then laugh in your 'fuck' face about it, fuckwit.

Now get a grip, or piss off and expire gracefully somewhere.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

The people on here swearing etc at other people are laughable. 

It seems to go something like this.

I am right

You don't agree

You are a fuckface, cunt etc etc etc


Being underpinned by the idea - we really need to respect others humanity except when people don't agree with us - then we can be abusive just like that so called 'mob'.

Pathetic * 100.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Yes, I've completely made it all up. There was no racism in the BB house at all this year.   On the other hand...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/comment/story/0,,1519573,00.html




Oh yeah thats conclusive - why do you have a race card agenda?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I did not have a problem with booing.  Nearly all the other housemates got booed.  This was something quite different.  It was taken to an extreme which wasn't healthy for anyone involved.  It was disturbed, unthinking, frenzied behaviour which made for extremely uncomfortable viewing.




It was just worse booing. Nothing else different about it. She was very disliked. It makes perfect sense.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 13, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> You do realise that the term of abuse you have just directed at me there is a 'classic' xenophobic/racist slur, you deluded cunt?
> 
> I don't disagree that there has been racism in the house this year - I actively despised Maxwell and Saskia and their sub-NF skinhead pretensions - and I wanted Science to win.
> 
> ...



At no stage did I suggest 'all Makosi detractors were racist' just that there was a whiff of racism about last night's eviction and some of the stuff that went on in the house. Stop misrepresenting what I said or learn to read, you tedious dolt.

I used the 'n' word once to make a point, i.e. that I thought the tone of last night's eviction was tantamount to a verbal lynching. Was my point a bit too subtle for you, dickwad?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> At no stage did I suggest 'all Makosi detractors were racist' just that there was a whiff of racism about last night's eviction and some of the stuff that went on in the house. Stop misrepresenting what I said or learn to read, you tedious dolt.
> 
> I used the 'n' word once to make a point, i.e. that I thought the tone of last night's eviction was tantamount to a verbal lynching. Was my point a bit too subtle for you, dickwad?



<bleat>
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
Racism bad - all other abuse good
<bleat>


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 13, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> Oh yeah thats conclusive - why do you have a race card agenda?



It doesn't have to be 'conclusive' - it's just makes a perfectly valid point (one that I happen to agree with) that people can then debate. 

How am I playing the race card by pointing out my genuinely held feelings about the racism in the house and at last night's eviction? You seem keen to deny the possibility that anyone could possibly entertain racist notions for disliking Makosi. Isn't that just as bad as what you are accusing me of?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> It doesn't have to be 'conclusive' - it's just makes a perfectly valid point (one that I happen to agree with) that people can then debate.
> 
> How am I playing the race card by pointing out my genuinely held feelings about the racism in the house and at last night's eviction? You seem keen to deny the possibility that anyone could possibly entertain racist notions for disliking Makosi. Isn't that just as bad as what you are accusing me of?




There is background racism everywhere - the same as any that may be found in the BB house. 

And I don't agree with you but I will refrain from swearing at you. Abuse doesn't make for happy debate.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> I used the 'n' word once to make a point, i.e. that I thought the tone of last night's eviction was tantamount to a verbal lynching. Was my point a bit too subtle for you, dickwad?


 I see, so now you're comparing a hyper-narcissistic 'Big Brother' contestant's gruelling ordeal at the evil hands of Davina McCall and a few fans behind a security fence to, say, the widespread home-burnings and public lynchings of blacks in 1930s America?  

I only wish I had an ounce of your searing and profound insight, fuckspud.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> It doesn't have to be 'conclusive' - it's just makes a perfectly valid point (one that I happen to agree with) that people can then debate.
> 
> How am I playing the race card by pointing out my genuinely held feelings about the racism in the house and at last night's eviction? You seem keen to deny the possibility that anyone could possibly entertain racist notions for disliking Makosi. Isn't that just as bad as what you are accusing me of?



Not really.  I've already said that racial remarks carry more stigma than most other offensive remarks yet people are so cavalier about the certainty of it when the evidence could be interpreted any number of ways, especially when we're at the mercy of C4 editing.

People forget that housemates careers (not media either) and lives can be seriously affected by things like this.


----------



## X-77 (Aug 13, 2005)

It certainly was not just 'worse booing' - there were things being shouted the entire way through the interview, chants of 'liar liar' 'off off off' to the extent that Davina didn't know what the fuck to do and Makosi was on the verge of tears, albeit hiding it behind a tough exterior. It was downright nasty and uncalled for. I personally went off her about half way through the series and I still can't see what she did that was bad enough to warrant that completely over the top vitriolic reaction from those childish, nasty morons last night.

If someone could explain what made her public enemy number one I'd be interested to hear..


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 13, 2005)

Masseuse said:
			
		

> I did not have a problem with booing.  Nearly all the other housemates got booed.  This was something quite different.  It was taken to an extreme which wasn't healthy for anyone involved.  It was disturbed, unthinking, frenzied behaviour which made for extremely uncomfortable viewing.



i'm not sure what was wrong with the sound on my tv but i just heard some heavy booing and some heckling, like can happen at gigs and the like 'no one likes you' etc, but clearly some did enough to have her finish 3rd overall.  from my lounge it just didn't seem that extreme, as far as i saw noone threw mushrooms at her [or whatever it was that vanessa i think it was got hit with when she left]


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 13, 2005)

acid priest said:
			
		

> I see, so now you're comparing a hyper-narcissistic 'Big Brother' contestant's gruelling ordeal at the evil hands of Davina McCall and a few fans behind a security fence to, say, the widespread home-burnings and public lynchings of blacks in 1930s America?
> 
> I only wish I had an ounce of your searing and profound insight, fuckspud.



Oh, for heaven's sake. I used the words 'verbal lynching' to describe what happened at last night's eviction, which is clearly something very different to what you describe. I was exaggerating to make a point.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Aug 13, 2005)

X-77 said:
			
		

> If someone could explain what made her public enemy number one I'd be interested to hear..


I think it was a combination of three factors in the end:

1. The fake pregnancy bid for attention/sympathy - offensive, tacky and irresponsible;

2. Her stringing along of the perfectly decent but clearly insecure Kemal by feigning to be a confidante, yet making comments like 'I can't stand that boy' and 'I just hope he goes' the second his back was turned;

3. Maybe most of all - the cowardice and deviance of her spectacular character change from likeable human being to shrieking evil megalomaniac once Maxwell and Saskia were no longer there to stifle her real character. I think a lot of people who initially liked her felt bitterly cheated - I know I did.  

What's more, I thought she couldn't get any worse - and then there was last night. I don't know about anyone else, but I didn't even clock the audience dissent initially, so full was the air of hollow amoral evil emanating from Moloko. I mean, come on - the things she came out with up there were just despicable. I only wish she had been an actress - it would have been some performance.


----------



## Charlie Drake (Aug 13, 2005)

Take it people caught "eight out of ten cats". I'm still laughing at the clip of Craig in the garden when Makosi is trying to comfort him and he minces away. It's the gayest thing I've ever seen.  Poor lad. 
fair play to the geordie, but a victory for Eugene would have been a victory for people like me everywhere!


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 13, 2005)

For goodness sake, this thread is getting really riddiculous now. 

Last nights final was just one big panto. BB is just a game show and pretty much all of the contenstants this year were acting their way through the show, nobody more so than Makosi. She didn't even come across as genuine during the interview with Davina. It was as though she was still acting and trying to make hersef even more hated by the crowd. Why else would she say she had no remorse for actions and didn't care that she hadn't made a single friend in the house. 

And btw, I didn't hear any monkey noises or racist comments of any kind made by the crowd so don't know what that's all about. All I heard were boos and chants of Off off off. And that was only b'cos Makosi was still lying, still acting, and still refusing to be geninue and speak a word of truth.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> For goodness sake, this thread is getting really riddiculous now.
> 
> Last nights final was just one big panto. BB is just a game show and pretty much all of the contenstants this year were acting their way through the show, nobody more so than Makosi. She didn't even come across as genuine during the interview with Davina. It was as though she was still acting and trying to make hersef even more hated by the crowd. Why else would she say she had no remorse for actions and didn't care that she hadn't made a single friend in the house.



You don't think she might have just been incredibly nervous and struggling to come to terms with the amount of abuse she was getting?


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 13, 2005)

Im glad she didnt apologise for the way she was in the house. As much as she REALLY annoyed me, she was a good housemate and made it interesting at times and I would have been disappointed if she'd been all apologetic about the way she acted in the house. I think is pretty obvious that she's not like that in real life. 
She did look stunning last night though!

As for the crowds reaction to her, yes it was pretty horrible but Makosi is a smart woman and Id say she pretty much knew she'd get booed because of the way she acted in the house (this is not to say the alleged racist taunts are deserved, of course, if its true then its totally unacceptable!) so Im sure it didnt come as THAT much of a suprise to her, although Im sure she was shitting herself all the same.
Also I think I can pretty much be 100% certain that should anybody that was in that crowd bump into Makosi in the street they would be really excited and ask her for her autograph etc etc and basically that there is no real malice in the reaction she got (at least from most of the crowd) last night as its all just a panto anyway and doesnt mean anything.


----------



## Hellsbells (Aug 13, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> You don't think she might have just been incredibly nervous and struggling to come to terms with the amount of abuse she was getting?



Not at all. She doesn't strike me as the kind of person who would be incredibley nervous about anything.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2005)

I dont know why people are bothered about the reception Makosi got I fucking loved every minute of it!!! It was nearly as good as the reaction of Vanessa to the news that she might be getting evicted - everyone else was laughing and she was shitting seven kinds of shit just sat there crying and shaking, then she got booted out and could barely walk - brilliant, just brilliant. Thats what I watch Big Brother for - for a good fucking booing!

I detest the kind of person that applies to go on Big Brother. You must seethem everywhere. The most arrogant twats in the country and they make my skin crawl. I hate them. You'll see them waring blazers with jeans, long streaked hair and a scarf with a t-shirt (!) Cunts. And they are the sort that go on Big Brother cos they already think they are celebreties. Summed it up pretty much when watching it last night my mate said he recognised one of Anthony's mates from uni, said he was a right arrogant cunt (in the uni rugby team obviously) then all of a sudden he got 5 texts sayin have you seen that cunt on BBLB from his mates, confirming for me the type of person that goes on the show - just look at "nice guy" Anthony's reaction to winning!! What a twat.

So forgive me if I sat there and loved seeing Makosi absolutely demolished, yes, lynched by the crowd cos every single one of em that goes in deserves it. I find it hilarious that these people go on a show and effectively advertise to the world what an absolute cunt they really are, and the way the crowd treated Makosi and let her know exactly what she was was the highlight of the series for me! 

Ha ha ha ha ha fucking ha


----------



## warszawa (Aug 13, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I dont know why people are bothered about the reception Makosi got I fucking loved every minute of it!!! It was nearly as good as the reaction of Vanessa to the news that she might be getting evicted - everyone else was laughing and she was shitting seven kinds of shit just sat there crying and shaking, then she got booted out and could barely walk - brilliant, just brilliant. Thats what I watch Big Brother for - for a good fucking booing!
> 
> I detest the kind of person that applies to go on Big Brother. You must seethem everywhere. The most arrogant twats in the country and they make my skin crawl. I hate them. You'll see them waring blazers with jeans, long streaked hair and a scarf with a t-shirt (!) Cunts. And they are the sort that go on Big Brother cos they already think they are celebreties. Summed it up pretty much when watching it last night my mate said he recognised one of Anthony's mates from uni, said he was a right arrogant cunt (in the uni rugby team obviously) then all of a sudden he got 5 texts sayin have you seen that cunt on BBLB from his mates, confirming for me the type of person that goes on the show - just look at "nice guy" Anthony's reaction to winning!! What a twat.
> 
> ...



You're my kind of gal


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> You're my kind of gal


In that case I've got a nasty suprise for ya!!


----------



## warszawa (Aug 13, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> In that case I've got a nasty suprise for ya!!



You've got a dick?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> You've got a dick?


Thats the one!


----------



## warszawa (Aug 13, 2005)

..


----------



## warszawa (Aug 13, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Thats the one!



Oh, well. Your loss.


----------



## OriginalSinner (Aug 13, 2005)

AllStarMe said:
			
		

> Also I think I can pretty much be 100% certain that should anybody that was in that crowd bump into Makosi in the street they would be really excited and ask her for her autograph etc etc and basically that there is no real malice in the reaction she got (at least from most of the crowd) last night as its all just a panto anyway and doesnt mean anything.



^ The Point.


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 13, 2005)

Just watching Anthony winning it all over again   

So has anyone seen the BB housemates out and about in the real world.

And what's this Sam porn thing about?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 13, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> Just watching Anthony winning it all over again
> 
> So has anyone seen the BB housemates out and about in the real world.
> 
> And what's this Sam porn thing about?



Nicola, from the first series, is a porn star now. Her singing career never took of, evidently. Dunno about Sam


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 13, 2005)

Nine Bob Note said:
			
		

> Nicola, from the first series, is a porn star now. Her singing career never took of, evidently. Dunno about Sam



I know, I have seen some of her work  . If I was into porn, that would have been enough to put me off. 

Sorry Nicola if you're reading this!


----------



## Melinda (Aug 14, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> what are you her pr agent or what...
> 
> or her apologist?
> 
> get over it the horse you backed lost, not only dd they lose but they lost because of their ill tempered behaveiour... *get a fucking grip people are going to throw much worse at the tv bird you secretly (only not so) fancy in weeks to come her pr machice * (you sure it isn't you) will either go down one of tow routes damage limitiation (ie the sun's lies cost me my big brother win...) or expose after expose (burchillesque i had four hundred thosand abortions and god i'm great!!!) ...


Sigh. Because I object to a girl being crucified  on tv for entertainment in some mass effort to "teach her a lesson"  it means I fancy her.    Thats a pretty stupid, ill judged and patronising thing to say isnt it? 

I have just read through the last few pages of this thread. Why are some people here so damn aggressive? What the hell gives certain people on here  the right to be the sole arbitors of what OTHER people find racist or offensive? 

I listened to Choice FM all morning today and all the callers were saying a similar thing-  that they werent too keen on Makosi by the end, but were appalled at the treatment she received last night They found last nights finale repugnant and scandalous. Did everyone who called in to Angie LeMar's show to voice this opinion also fancy Makosi? Or do they just have a different view to you? Makosi hasnt killed anyone and criminals interviewed on tv arent given such a reception. 

So as far some people on here telling others to "get a grip" and to "get some perspective ffs"- look it this way- if criminals have the right to have fair interviews on tv, what the hell was Friday night about? How is THAT perspective? Its a game show, the abuse crossed the line.


----------



## Wookey (Aug 14, 2005)

I thought Makosi was a repulsive individual, but last night was very uncomfortable to watch. Mainly because she looked totally phased by the experience of having hundreds of people baying at her. She mentioned in the house that she wasn't sure how she'd react if she got booed, but nothing could have prepared her for what she got. It was creepy and violent.

It was also unfair and unprofessional for Davina to allow it to carry on while she interviewed her about her feelings, how could those ansers be anything but self-incriminating when you have people shouting at you and calling you a liar? I didn't realise telling the truth was a prerequisite for Big Brother, much as Makosi obviously never realised.

Part of the problem is that we are inbuing these people with the training and experience of real celebrities, and they aren't. They're just punters who lived in a weird house for three months; for most of them, their first public appearance was when they went into the house. Their second when they came out. She was treated like a WWF baddie, but they ask for that, and she thought people loved her. 

If I'd been Makosi, I'd have said my bit, told the crowd to go fuck itself and walked. Then again, I'm not desperate for fame - and perhaps the most distasteful aspect of the whole thing is that Makosi IS so desperate for fame she'll put herself through such a ordeal.


----------



## pennimania (Aug 14, 2005)

Echo Beach
So has anyone seen the BB housemates out and about in the real world.
:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> My son saw Maxwell drinking outside the Mitre in Upper Street about a fortnight ago.
> 
> 
> I did not like Mekosi but I too was disgusted by her reception - agree with Wookey that Davina was completely unprofessional.
> ...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 14, 2005)

It's the reunion party  today   (E4 2pm)


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 14, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> It's the reunion party  today   (E4 2pm)


Quite possibly my favourite bit!


----------



## winterinmoscow (Aug 14, 2005)

Is anyone else watching the BBLB thing on channel 4 right now? Makosi is coming over as so arrogant!!!!


----------



## warszawa (Aug 14, 2005)

winterinmoscow said:
			
		

> Is anyone else watching the BBLB thing on channel 4 right now? Makosi is coming over as so arrogant!!!!



No, but I saw her earlier and she was asked if she knew that her aphro would get so much attention when she was in the house. Her reply: "Makosi only has to cough to get attention".

Anyone still think she wasn't worthy of her reception?


----------



## madzone (Aug 14, 2005)

T.M.A.-1 said:
			
		

> No, but I saw her earlier and she was asked if she knew that her aphro would get so much attention when she was in the house. Her reply: "Makosi only has to cough to get attention".
> 
> Anyone still think she wasn't worthy of her reception?


That and her abject refusal to accept that the lying about the pregnancy and sex in the pool stuff had had a negative effect on Anthony's family. If she'd just apologised for that I possibly would have changed my mind about her. She deserved the reception she got IMO.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Aug 14, 2005)

I didn't see her coming out of the house, but she just seems so arrogant and like "I am the best, I would have won, the other housemates failed me". And she was whining on about how her opinion doesn't matter because she's a woman on BBLB. I don't really think that's an issue, she's just hiding it behind that so she doesn't have to admit she was unpopular.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 14, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> That and her abject refusal to accept that the lying about the pregnancy and sex in the pool stuff had had a negative effect on Anthony's family. If she'd just apologised for that I possibly would have changed my mind about her. She deserved the reception she got IMO.


my turn   i agree


----------



## Maidmarian (Aug 14, 2005)

GarfieldLeChat said:
			
		

> my turn   i agree



& me


----------



## exosculate (Aug 14, 2005)

Maidmarian said:
			
		

> & me




fifthed


----------



## electric.avenue (Aug 15, 2005)

*Where did it all go wrong?*

Where did it all go wrong for Makosi? I went away in mid-July, and at that time Makosi seemed to be riding high, having done much of the work of making the show sparkle, with all the secret missions, etc. BB looked like Makosi's own show almost, and there was talk of her being the winner. She'd taken a significant amount of abuse from Saskia and Maxwell (remember the "people like you've got a chip on their shoulder" bit?), and yet been magnanimous towards them (being the first to congratulate Maxwell after the room 101 task, for example). With Maxwell and Saskia out of the house, the field should have been wide open for the divas. 

Then I come back two weeks later, and what have we ended up with? Makosi greeted by a baying mob, who never let up the booing, heckling and barracking - apparently unprecedented in all the time BB has been going. Then I watched the reunion party, and saw Makosi and Vanessa sat by themselves - not even Kemal with them. What went wrong in the two weeks I was away?

It would have been great to see one of the divas win - esp Makosi, or so I thought in the early part of the series. I have to admit that I could not understand why Makosi reassured Anthony that "nothing had happened" the morning after the pool shenanigans, but was then saying in the Diary Room that she thought she was pregnant, and now insisting on implying that something may have happened. I was disappointed that eventually it was one of "Team Saskia" who won. So what did I miss?

One last point: could it be that Makosi failed to understand how BB is played? ie: she did seem to end up obviously "acting" a lot. I wonder if cultural differences may partly account for the way in which she eventually messed up big time. Maybe that plus the effect of being cooped up for so long.

I still think she didn't deserve the reception she got. Endemol should have put a stop to it. Davina could have behaved better too. I think Dermot would have told them to shut up.


----------



## Harold Hill (Aug 15, 2005)

electric.avenue said:
			
		

> She'd taken a significant amount of abuse from Saskia and Maxwell (remember the "people like you've got a chip on their shoulder" bit?), and yet been magnanimous towards them (being the first to congratulate Maxwell after the room 101 task, for example).
> 
> 
> Sorry but that just isn't true.  She congratulated Maxwell and mentioned the task to spoil Saskia having the chance to tell him (she said as such in the bedroom).  In their argument she waited until saskia had walked off before slagging her off behind her back.  More than once she encouraged Vanessa to flirt with or prick tease Maxwell to wind saskia up.   And saskia did at least apologise which is more than Makosi did.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 15, 2005)

If anyone is interested Eugene is on the Rampage show now here
www.bbc.co.uk/1xtra


----------



## Structaural (Aug 15, 2005)

madzone said:
			
		

> Low self esteem has little to do with your character? Are you for real?



I definitely was this morning when I walked into a shelf... anyway I've changed my mind - he's alright and coming second's gonna do wonders for his self esteem.

I'm glad it's all over. But I felt well sorry for Makosi - brits do the angry hating mob so well    She's spent more time in Zimbabwe than England I think and didn't realise how much arrogance is hated by your average english person, better to think you're shit than dare to think big of yourself. 
Hopefully she can use this 'infamy' to her advantage...fucks sake - its only a game show - she ain't killed your family... 10 years time they'll just throw them to the mob to be ripped to bits...


----------



## 70sBabyBoy (Aug 15, 2005)

*Bye bye BB*

My big bruva thoughts..... Anthony did not deserve to win, nothing stood out about him and he could not dance at all.. 
I did never warm to Makosis personality our her antics, da pregnancy thing was da final straw... She let herself down and she looked stupid...
However i would like to think that Makosi is the only 1 with a brain, and will take advantage of her current "infamousy".
Eugene will probably have a model girlfriend and end up with a national radio show.
Science will probably come out with a rap song, which will probably bomb in the charts and come in at 60.
Dont be suprised if you notice Saskia spending more time with Anthony, she will prostitute herself for fame... And as for Maxwell a classic case of being pussy whipped...
Personally i felt sorry for Vanessa, especially da way she was evicted...

Anyway gotta get back to work and look busy, DEREK SHOULD HAVE WON.


----------



## kea (Aug 15, 2005)

anyone know about any media appearances any of the final 4 have got so far?


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 15, 2005)

kea said:
			
		

> anyone know about any media appearances any of the final 4 have got so far?



Kinga's got a contract promoting _Thunderbird._


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Kinga's got a contract promoting _Thunderbird._


Thunderbird wine?


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 15, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> Thunderbird wine?




Mais bien sur.


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2005)

"Thunderbird girls just want to have fun" sort of thing?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2005)

BootyLove said:
			
		

> I definitely was this morning when I walked into a shelf... anyway I've changed my mind - he's alright and coming second's gonna do wonders for his self esteem.
> 
> I'm glad it's all over. But I felt well sorry for Makosi


Nah Makosi deserved everything she got! And if nothing else will convince you - just think of the poor African children so in need of a little health care - and what does Makosi do? Fucks off to England to get a job a "million percent" higher paid than if she'd stayed and helped those poor kids being oppressed by an evil dictator. And better than that, when she does get said job she fucks it off in search of fame and fortune!! Bollox to her!


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Nah Makosi deserved everything she got! And if nothing else will convince you - just think of the poor African children so in need of a little health care - and what does Makosi do? Fucks off to England to get a job a "million percent" higher paid than if she'd stayed and helped those poor kids being oppressed by an evil dictator. And better than that, when she does get said job she fucks it off in search of fame and fortune!! Bollox to her!



Oh, for the love of g-d, get over yourself.

She deserves public humiliation because she chose to come and live somewhere other than Mugabe's hell-hole?

So I suppose _you're _ just waiting for the VSO application form to get accepted so you can go and help the "poor African children", are you?


----------



## kea (Aug 15, 2005)

i would hope he was being flippant. that's how i read it anyway.

anyway - kinga - *puke* does this mean she's going to be on tv grinning knowingly while waving around a bottle of thunderbird for the foreseeable future?
and has makosi appeared anywhere? i'd be interested to know if she's going to get any deals or if she's going to lie low.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Oh, for the love of g-d, get over yourself.
> 
> She deserves public humiliation because she chose to come and live somewhere other than Mugabe's hell-hole?
> 
> So I suppose _you're _ just waiting for the VSO application form to get accepted so you can go and help the "poor African children", are you?


Of course not!


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 15, 2005)

she was in the news of the world yesterday kea.


----------



## kea (Aug 15, 2005)

double page spread kinda thing fuzzy?
edit: ah yes here - 
http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/story_pages/showbiz/showbiz1.shtml


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

> <bleat>
> Racism bad - all other abuse good
> Racism bad - all other abuse good
> Racism bad - all other abuse good
> ...



No, any kind of abuse is bad! What kind of a shitcunt gets pleasure out of seeing someone abused or abusing someone for a minor personality flaw from the safety of a crowd?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 15, 2005)

How was the wrap party OU?


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> No, any kind of abuse is bad!...  shitcunt!


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> No, any kind of abuse is bad! What kind of a shitcunt gets pleasure out of seeing someone abused or abusing someone for a minor personality flaw from the safety of a crowd?


What kind of shitcunt doesn't get pleasure from seeing someone get deserved abuse?! If she was a Tory MP you wouldn't be complaining would you?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> How was the wrap party OU?



it's tonight - may have to fall off the wagon for it.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2005)

Woo Hoo I got the 5,000th post!

And what the hell is a shitcunt anyway?!


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What kind of shitcunt doesn't get pleasure from seeing someone get deserved abuse?! If she was a Tory MP you wouldn't be complaining would you?!



Politicians are a different sort altogether. BB contestants have no control over our lives and are not criminals in any sense, so I don't understand the abuse.


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> What kind of shitcunt doesn't get pleasure from seeing someone get deserved abuse?! If she was a Tory MP you wouldn't be complaining would you?!



If she was a Tory MP, she might be responsible for something genuinely reprehensible, rather than possibly lying about doing the nasty with someone.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Politicians are a different sort altogether. BB contestants have no control over our lives and are not criminals in any sense, so I don't understand the abuse.


But they're both cunts! And they both chose, no want, to be in the public eye so fuck them! They bringeth it on themselves


----------



## qwerty777 (Aug 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Politicians are a different sort altogether. BB contestants have no control over our lives and are not criminals in any sense, so I don't understand the abuse.



I think wanting to go on big brother should a criminal offence ....   

Or at least bar you from ever going on TV ever......


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> If she was a Tory MP, she might be responsible for something genuinely reprehensible, rather than possibly lying about doing the nasty with someone.


I dont know why people are so concerned over BB contestants? Dont you know _why_ they applied?!?! They want to be celebreties, in fact the probly already thought they were celebreties in their own little world b4 they went in. This is risk they take - being unpopular celebreties...so fuck them. And well played to the crowd for giving practically every contestant a hard time on their release into the wild! They all deserved it


----------



## exosculate (Aug 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> No, any kind of abuse is bad! What kind of a shitcunt gets pleasure out of seeing someone abused or abusing someone for a minor personality flaw from the safety of a crowd?




I think you totally missed the point of that post.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Aug 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Politicians are a different sort altogether. BB contestants have no control over our lives and are not criminals in any sense, so I don't understand the abuse.



would you go to a country fair and stop people thorwing wet sponges at the personint he stocks 5 for a £1?

seems to me that's the arguement you are using here...

they stuck themselves in the stocks, they knew the sponges would be thrown at their heads... whats to get...


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> I dont know why people are so concerned over BB contestants?



Rich, coming from the person who seems to hold one of them responsible for the state of an entire continent's healthcare system.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Rich, coming from the person who seems to hold one of them responsible for the state of an entire continent's healthcare system.


Nah you completely didnt understand did you?!

It was just Zimbabwe's healthcare system, not the entire continent duh!


----------



## rutabowa (Aug 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> it's tonight - may have to fall off the wagon for it.


It will be the best thing ever! have fun.


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Nah you completely didnt understand did you?!
> 
> It was just Zimbabwe's healthcare system, not the entire continent duh!



My bad.

Much more reasonable and proportionate response now you make it clear.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> My bad.
> 
> Much more reasonable and proportionate response now you make it clear.


Thankyou


----------



## exosculate (Aug 15, 2005)

I reckon makosi will be presenting a prog based on the 'Scruples' board game before long...........


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2005)

And I take it no-one crying over the reception Makosi recieved has ever been to a football match before?


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 15, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> And I take it no-one crying over the reception Makosi recieved has ever been to a football match before?



Exactly! A few days after Kevin Keegan's Dad died and he was playing (I think) for Liverpool, the opposition fans chanted (to the tune of Chirpy chirpy cheep cheep) "Where's your Daddy gone, Kevin Keegan? Far far away......"

Also, in 1990 when Spurs were playing at Stamford Bridge, shortly after Gary Lineker's child had been born with leukemia and required emergency treatment, the chelsea fans (to the same tune) chanted "Hope your baby dies, Gary Lineker".

THAT'S what I call harsh.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 15, 2005)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Exactly! A few days after Kevin Keegan's Dad died and he was playing (I think) for Liverpool, the opposition fans chanted (to the tune of Chirpy chirpy cheep cheep) "Where's your Daddy gone, Kevin Keegan? Far far away......"
> 
> Also, in 1990 when Spurs were playing at Stamford Bridge, shortly after Gary Lineker's child had been born with leukemia and required emergency treatment, the chelsea fans (to the same tune) chanted "Hope your baby dies, Gary Lineker".
> 
> THAT'S what I call harsh.


Well I wasn't think _quite_ so harsh but I do remember the Sheff Utd fans singing "Lee Hughes, is a murderer" when he played against us

I was thinking more on the lines of what a referee might have to put up with - booing, allegations of masturbation, prejudice over lack of hair etc. Now nobody would think twice over that, not least the referee himself. He (or she, lets not forget what century it is!) expects it, and lets face it, it is sooo much worse than anything Makosi got. Surely BB contestants should expect it too - especially if you're a cunt - and what kind of person applies to BB in the first place unless they are a cunt?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2005)

rutabowa said:
			
		

> It will be the best thing ever! have fun.



hardly. It's just a free piss up with food, goody bags, fairground rides and all sorts of dull distractions, all in the surroundings of Kew Gardens. Rubbish, really.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 15, 2005)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> hardly. It's just a free piss up with food, goody bags, fairground rides and all sorts of dull distractions, all in the surroundings of Kew Gardens. Rubbish, really.



I hope Craig takes a fancy to you


----------



## AllStarMe (Aug 16, 2005)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Exactly! A few days after Kevin Keegan's Dad died and he was playing (I think) for Liverpool, the opposition fans chanted (to the tune of Chirpy chirpy cheep cheep) "Where's your Daddy gone, Kevin Keegan? Far far away......"
> 
> Also, in 1990 when Spurs were playing at Stamford Bridge, shortly after Gary Lineker's child had been born with leukemia and required emergency treatment, the chelsea fans (to the same tune) chanted "Hope your baby dies, Gary Lineker".
> 
> THAT'S what I call harsh.


Thats fucking awful!!! My god!


----------



## Balbi (Aug 16, 2005)

That's football crowds, the 'chants' thread over in Sport proves that it can get nasty.

But sometimes it's just fucking hilarious, I fail to recall the player with the unique haircut who found the oppo fans on his first appearance to be chanting...

"He's got a pineapple, on 'is 'ead"

or Jimmy Floyd Hasselbaink killing himself laughing at some away fans chanting

"You're just a fat eddie murphy!" at him.


----------



## electric.avenue (Aug 16, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Nah Makosi deserved everything she got! And if nothing else will convince you - just think of the poor African children so in need of a little health care - and what does Makosi do? Fucks off to England to get a job a "million percent" higher paid than if she'd stayed and helped those poor kids being oppressed by an evil dictator. And better than that, when she does get said job she fucks it off in search of fame and fortune!! Bollox to her!



Oh, cmon, this is so patronising. Firstly, Makosi is a cardiac nurse, not a paediatric nurse. Secondly, you don't know her reasons for being in the UK, it may have been for training, job experience or family reasons. Third, people are under no obligation to stay in the country/area they were born in. Fourth, what have you ever done to help "poor African children"? Fifth, you are just playing the "poor African children" card as yet another stick to beat Makosi with - a stick that would not be available to you were she not African. Incidentally, would you use the same argument with a white Zimbabwean? Finally, how do you know Mak *isn't* doing something to help ppl in Zimbabwe?


----------



## belboid (Aug 16, 2005)

TheLostProphet said:
			
		

> But sometimes it's just fucking hilarious, I fail to recall the player with the unique haircut who found the oppo fans on his first appearance to be chanting...
> 
> "He's got a pineapple, on 'is 'ead"


Jason Lee, from Forest.  He blamed those chants for his piss poor performances.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2005)

Got a pic here of Kemal last night:
<snip>


----------



## Balbi (Aug 16, 2005)

It's good to know that out of all the countries in the world, we have the best selection of nutters 

Invite them to Bangface OU?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 16, 2005)

electric.avenue said:
			
		

> Oh, cmon, this is so patronising. Firstly, Makosi is a cardiac nurse, not a paediatric nurse. Secondly, you don't know her reasons for being in the UK, it may have been for training, job experience or family reasons. Third, people are under no obligation to stay in the country/area they were born in. Fourth, what have you ever done to help "poor African children"? Fifth, you are just playing the "poor African children" card as yet another stick to beat Makosi with - a stick that would not be available to you were she not African. Incidentally, would you use the same argument with a white Zimbabwean? Finally, how do you know Mak *isn't* doing something to help ppl in Zimbabwe?


Firstly, so what, she's still a cunt

Secondly, see above

Thirdly, well personally I think immigration should do background cunt checks before they let cunts in the country

Forthly, I bought a red nose once so in your face

Fifthly, trust me I would find something, but nice attempt trying to play the race card

Fifthly part deux, why wouldn't I use the same argument if she were a white Zimbabwean? Are you saying that only black Zimbabweans can be abused? Shame on you

Finally, see firstly

<edited to add: on fourthly, I technically didn't buy a nose per se, but I did cut the bottom off an egg box, paint it red and gave the school 10p so the principle is still the same>


----------



## pk (Aug 16, 2005)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> in 1990 when Spurs were playing at Stamford Bridge, shortly after Gary Lineker's child had been born with leukemia and required emergency treatment, the chelsea fans (to the same tune) chanted "Hope your baby dies, Gary Lineker".



I hope each and every Chelsea fan involved in that chant contracted cancer in the eyes.


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 16, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Thirdly, well personally I think immigration should do background cunt checks before they let cunts in the country




Best check to see that policy _hasn't_ been introduced before your next trip abroad, mind.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 16, 2005)

Pigeon said:
			
		

> Best check to see that policy _hasn't_ been introduced before your next trip abroad, mind.


Did you see me on BB?! No! And did I apply or even think about applying?! No!

So I think I'm perfectly safe...


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 17, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Did you see me on BB?! No! And did I apply or even think about applying?! No!
> 
> So I think I'm perfectly safe...



I'm quite tempted to go along to an audition next time round ...


----------



## Wookey (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.manchesteronline.co.uk/e...om_to_investigate_over_makosis_treatment.html




> MEDIA watchdog Ofcom has received more than 450 complaints about Big Brother host Davina McCall following Friday's show finale.
> 
> Throughout her interview with McCall, third-place contestant Makosi Musambasi was subjected to a tirade of verbal abuse from the crowd.
> 
> And viewers complained that McCall did nothing to rein in the audience, with some claiming she even encouraged the abuse.



Quite rightly being investigated. Davina wants showing the door imo.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 17, 2005)

Wookey said:
			
		

> http://www.manchesteronline.co.uk/e...om_to_investigate_over_makosis_treatment.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but not for the booing - instead because she is not very good at interviewing.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 17, 2005)

Echo Beach said:
			
		

> I'm quite tempted to go along to an audition next time round ...


----------



## Wide Eyed Angel (Aug 17, 2005)

i don't see what davina's done that's meant to be so wrong.  the girl got some stick from the crowd, pretty much everyone that's left the house gets greeted by booing and they've never told the crowd to stop.  makosi got a more intense reaction because she had a dislikeable character by the end


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 17, 2005)

exosculate said:
			
		

>


Dont worry I'm confident what Echo Beach said is one half of a joke! I'm sure the punch line is coming up, but until it does I'll venture to say the other half of his sentence was "...with a knife, a big fuck of knife"


----------



## Echo Beach (Aug 17, 2005)

Nope!

I feel inspired by the 2 aussie guys who've used Big B as a platform for progressive causes. 

It's got nothing to do with a News of the World/Heat deal. Nothing whatsoever.


----------



## electric.avenue (Aug 17, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Firstly, so what, she's still a cunt



If this is what she is in your opinion, then why are you so desperate that she work with children in Zimbabwe? (Which is the argument I was counterposing).


----------



## aqua (Aug 17, 2005)

electric.avenue said:
			
		

> counterposing).



ark at you with your fancy words at 10pm 

*hic*


----------



## Allan (Aug 21, 2005)

Marcus Bentley, the voice of BB....


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 21, 2005)

electric.avenue said:
			
		

> If this is what she is in your opinion, then why are you so desperate that she work with children in Zimbabwe? (Which is the argument I was counterposing).


There _is_ no argument you moron! Jesus Christ what is wrong with people on here?!?!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 23, 2005)

The Curse of Big Brother - on C5 now, a repeat but updated to include comments from this years housemates


----------



## WasGeri (Aug 23, 2005)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> The Curse of Big Brother - on C5 now, a repeat but updated to include comments from this years housemates



That's bringing back a few memories!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 23, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> That's bringing back a few memories!




Sandy was the best housemate ever.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 31, 2005)

I saw Derek Laud this afternoon as he strolled along the seafront at Brighton in the company of two older ladies (one may have been his housekeeper - she looked familiar). I was going to thank him for all the dosh I won on his eviction but he actually looked quite sinister in real life so I didn't bother. There was no sign of his chum Chris Eubank (for a change).

You're welcome.


----------



## andy2002 (Aug 31, 2005)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> I saw Derek Laud this afternoon as he strolled along the seafront at Brighton in the company of two older ladies (one may have been his housekeeper - she looked familiar). I was going to thank him for all the dosh I won on his eviction but he actually looked quite sinister in real life so I didn't bother. There was no sign of his chum Chris Eubank (for a change).
> 
> You're welcome.



Pity you didn't chuck the Tory twunt in the sea.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 31, 2005)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Pity you didn't chuck the Tory twunt in the sea.



I was too shocked by his aura of evilness to do anything other than gasp in horror, I'm afraid.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 4, 2005)

Doc by Julie Burchill *Reality T.V is Good For You* on Sky One at 9 tonite. Apparantly featuring interviews with Jade & Saskia


----------

